# Raubfisch Stammtisch



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

_Ich wollte hier einen Stammtisch eröffnen für alle Raubfischangler !
Hier kann alles gepostet werden, von Forelleangeln bis Spinnfischen auf Hecht Wels oder Zander !

Was ich nicht möchte sind 
1.) Politische Diskussionen
2.) Diskussion über die Verwertung von Fischen 
3.) Diskussionen über C&R
4.) Diskussionen zum Thema Friedfisch mit Ausnahme von Köfis 
5.) Bitte beachtet auch alle sonstigen Forenregeln und geht freundlich miteinander um !_


----------



## Papamopps (4. Juni 2020)

Das klingt doch toll.

Ich als Rheinangler würde mich freuen, keine Kommentare dazu zubekommen, ob eine Stelle erkennbar ist oder nicht.
Ich mag diesen NEID nicht.

Schöne Idee


----------



## Papamopps (4. Juni 2020)

Hier meine ersten Fänge dieses Jahr. 
Nur Raubfisch.... 








Meines Sohnes Fang


----------



## DenizJP (4. Juni 2020)

@Papamopps  Sorry versteh die Aussage nicht ganz


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

Ja das ist klar !
Gerade am Rhein hatte ich damit auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht !
Hatte mal einen Zanderspot gepostet und nächstes Wochenende dort keinen Parkplatz mehr bekommen 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> @Papamopps  Sorry versteh die Aussage nicht ganz


Ja bei öffentlichen Gewässern die mit Jahreskarten für jeden zugänglich sind, ist es oft problematisch öffentlich Spots bekannt zu geben! 
Hier lesen viele mit !

LG Michael


----------



## Papamopps (4. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> @Papamopps  Sorry versteh die Aussage nicht ganz


Mir scheint, der Thread Köln ist so wenig gefüllt, da kaum einer Fänge posten möchte, aus Angst, man könne einen Spot verraten.
Und ja, die Gefahr, dass der am nächsten Tag besetzt ist, ist groß.

Wir mussten gestern auch warten, bis wir an unsere Lieblibgsstelle konnten.

Ist manchmal wie am FoPu...früh da sein, Handtuch hinlegen und später Angeln


Lasst uns lieber gemeinsam über Fänge freuen, Berichte lesen und schreiben 

Und es jedem gönnen, seine Zeit zu genießen 

Auch an so schönen Stellen wie hier... die jeder kennt.


----------



## rippi (4. Juni 2020)

Liebe Freunde der Raubfischangelei,

welche Köder benutzt ihr beim Softbait-Angeln auf Flundern oberhalb der Gezeitenregion von kleineren Marschlandflüssen und nur schwach gezeitenabhängigen Flüssen der Ostsee?


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juni 2020)

Konservierte Hufnägel von Auwa Thiemann(rip).
Leider nicht mehr frisch zu bekommen.


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Mir scheint, der Thread Köln ist so wenig gefüllt, da kaum einer Fänge posten möchte, aus Angst, man könne einen Spot verraten.
> Und ja, die Gefahr, dass der am nächsten Tag besetzt ist, ist groß.
> 
> Wir mussten gestern auch warten, bis wir an unsere Lieblibgsstelle konnten.
> ...



Hammer schönes Foto! 
Habe eine Stelle im Rhein, kurz davor fließt ein anderer Fluss in den Rhein, da sieht es absolut genau so aus 

LG Michael


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Juni 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> welche Köder benutzt ihr beim Softbait-Angeln auf Flundern oberhalb der Gezeitenregion von kleineren Marschlandflüssen und nur schwach gezeitenabhängigen Flüssen der Ostsee?



Oszillierende, halb magentafarbene Mini-Twister der angesagten Mode-Marke "Jack the Rippi" (Marketing-Slogan: "Ein Schwanz für jede Gelegenheit") am Texas-Chainsaw-Massacre-Rig.


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Liebe Freunde der Raubfischangelei,
> 
> welche Köder benutzt ihr beim Softbait-Angeln auf Flundern oberhalb der Gezeitenregion von kleineren Marschlandflüssen und nur schwach gezeitenabhängigen Flüssen der Ostsee?



Ich hatte da bisher mit wattwurm gute Erfolge gehabt! 
Und Twister in Japanrot ! Mit paar Perlen davor! 
Diesbezüglich bin ich aber auch absolut noch lernwillig 

LG Michael


----------



## Papamopps (4. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hammer schönes Foto!
> Habe eine Stelle im Rhein, kurz davor fließt ein anderer Fluss in den Rhein, da sieht es absolut genau so aus
> 
> LG Michael


Sieg... aber nicht, wo das ist


----------



## rippi (4. Juni 2020)

Mit Twistern hatte ich nie Erfolg und Wattwurm ist nicht so richtig Spinnen. Ein Klassiker ist der kleinste Fin-S-Fish, aber in letzter Zeit bekomme ich kaum noch Flundern darauf.


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Mit Twistern hatte ich nie Erfolg und Wattwurm ist nicht so richtig Spinnen. Ein Klassiker ist der kleinste Fin-S-Fish, aber in letzter Zeit bekomme ich kaum noch Flundern darauf.


Ja natürlich Spinnfischen ist das nicht! 
Aber ich hatte da ,so denke ich die meisten Bisse von Platten drauf gehabt in Gezeitenwasser ....
Aber auch beim Spinnen mit kleinen Shads wenn ich eigentlich auf Zander am Start war ,gerade am Dropshot ging immer mal was !

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> _Ich wollte hier einen Stammtisch eröffnen für alle Raubfischangler !
> Hier kann alles gepostet werden, von Forelleangeln bis Spinnfischen auf Hecht Wels oder Zander !
> 
> Was ich nicht möchte sind
> ...


Glückwunsch zur Stammtischgründung für Raubfisch Lieber Waller Michel,
ich wünsche Dir guten Schnack und allzeit Petri!
Euer
Hering 58


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Stammtischgründung für Raubfisch Lieber Waller Michel,
> ich wünsche Dir guten Schnack und allzeit Petri!
> Euer
> Hering 58


Naja ich hoffe doch Dich hier auch des öfteren zu lesen 
Gerade zum Thema Raubfisch dürfte doch aus Hamburg mit dem Hafen einiges zu berichten sein 
Hamburg steht, genau wie Rotterdam bei mir dieses Jahr auch auf der Liste 
Gerade wo wir hier beim Thema Platte sind, dürftest du ja doch einiges zu Sagen haben! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Naja ich hoffe doch Dich hier auch des öfteren zu lesen
> Gerade zum Thema Raubfisch dürfte doch aus Hamburg mit dem Hafen einiges zu berichten sein
> Hamburg steht, genau wie Rotterdam bei mir dieses Jahr auch auf der Liste
> Gerade wo wir hier beim Thema Platte sind, dürftest du ja doch einiges zu Sagen haben!
> ...


Wo wir gerade bei der Platte sind es gibt ja jedes Jahr unser ABBA.Unser diesjähriges ABBA ( Angler Board Butt Angeln) ist am 14.11.2020 um 9:00 Uhr,solltest du zeit und lust haben bist du hier mir Eingeladen.


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> _Ich wollte hier einen Stammtisch eröffnen für alle Raubfischangler !
> Hier kann alles gepostet werden, von Forelleangeln bis Spinnfischen auf Hecht Wels oder Zander !
> 
> Was ich nicht möchte sind
> ...


Schöne Idee.  
Vielleicht kann ich auch bald was berichten. 
Mal schauen wies bei uns an den Fließgewässern läuft.
Bisher war ich nur an den Weihern auf Hecht mit Pose. 
Immerhin heuer schon drei bei 2 Ansitzen.
Auch Wenn's nur kleine waren.
Grüße aus Bayern. 
Michi


----------



## Angler2097 (4. Juni 2020)

Tolle Idee. 
Dank Corona und massiver Kurzarbeit habe ich dieses Jahr richtig Zeit zum Angeln. Am Dienstag gehts drei Tage auf den Campingplatz, unser Boot liegt auch da. Tagsüber Spinnfischen und Nachts auf Zander ansitzen. 
Ich habe mir noch ein Bivvy und eine Liege von Fox bestellt. Ich freu mich!


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Tolle Idee.
> Dank Corona und massiver Kurzarbeit habe ich dieses Jahr richtig Zeit zum Angeln. Am Dienstag gehts drei Tage auf den Campingplatz, unser Boot liegt auch da. Tagsüber Spinnfischen und Nachts auf Zander ansitzen.
> Ich habe mir noch ein Bivvy und eine Liege von Fox bestellt. Ich freu mich!


Wow das freut mich sehr! 
Mach paar schöne Fotos und berichte dann mal!  Drück dir die Daumen! 

PS Bivvy und Liege von Fox nutze ich auch! 
Einfach genial 

LG Michael


----------



## hanzz (4. Juni 2020)

Schöne Idee @Waller Michel 
Bin zwar auf die Zander am Rhein heiss wie Frittenfett, aber noch muss ich warten, bis ich mobil bin. 
Auch wenn ich gern auf Zander gehe, steht bei mir der Barsch dieses Jahr ganz oben auf der Liste. 
Ob mehr am Rhein oder am Rhein Herne Kanal weiss ich noch nicht. 
Am Rhein ist die Durchschnittsgrösse besser, am Kanal die Frequenz. Aber auch der Kanal beherbergt dicke Gestreifte. 47er konnt ich da schon fangen. 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass auch 50er rumschwimmen. 
War dieses Jahr erst einmal los, im Winter. 
Aber das sollt sich in den nächsten Tagen ändern. 

@Angler2097 
Viel Erfolg 
Bin gespannt auf Berichte.


----------



## nostradamus (4. Juni 2020)

Hi,
war am Dienstag stationär auf Zander unterwegs. Leider keinen (erkennbaren) Biss.
Gruß


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Schöne Idee @Waller Michel
> Bin zwar auf die Zander am Rhein heiss wie Frittenfett, aber noch muss ich warten, bis ich mobil bin.
> Auch wenn ich gern auf Zander gehe, steht bei mir der Barsch dieses Jahr ganz oben auf der Liste.
> Ob mehr am Rhein oder am Rhein Herne Kanal weiss ich noch nicht.
> ...


Also am RHK hab ich leider noch nicht gezielt auf Barsche gefischt! Aber sonst sind Kanäle eigentlich immer ein guter Tip für Barsche 
Gerade im Bereich von Brücken oder anders artiger Struktur im Kanal stehen oft große 
Mit der UL Rute macht das richtig Spaß. ..
Ich persönlich ziehe die aber auch oft ungewollt mit Maden aus dem Wasser 






LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> war am Dienstag stationär auf Zander unterwegs. Leider keinen (erkennbaren) Biss.
> Gruß


Mit der Spinnrute oder Köfi ?

LG


----------



## Andal (4. Juni 2020)

Am 16.06. geht es wieder auf die räuberischen Fische und damit in die zweite Phase des Jahres. Die Arsenale sind gefüllt.

Grundsätzlich mit dem gleichen Ziel, wie bei @hanzz : Barsch. 

Das mittlerweile sehr gespannte Verhältnis Rhein - Barsch - Andal muss gelöst werden!


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Am 16.06. geht es wieder auf die räuberischen Fische und damit in die zweite Phase des Jahres. Die Arsenale sind gefüllt.
> 
> Grundsätzlich mit dem gleichen Ziel, wie bei @hanzz : Barsch.
> 
> Das mittlerweile sehr gespannte Verhältnis Rhein - Barsch - Andal muss gelöst werden!



Aber auf Barsch dürftest du doch bestimmt jetzt schon angeln ?
Oder habt ihr ein Kunstköderverbot bei euch am Rhein? 

LG


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Juni 2020)

Vielleicht Interessant?








						Das Einmaleins des Barschangelns - BLINKER
					

Kleine Barsche zu angeln ist keine große Kunst, dazu reicht meistens eine Pose mit einem Wurm – für große Barsche muss man sich aber etwas einfallen lassen. Im Einmaleins des Barschangelns gibt euch unser Schülerpraktikant Fiete Meyer ein paar praktische Tipps!




					www.blinker.de


----------



## Andal (4. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Aber auf Barsch dürftest du doch bestimmt jetzt schon angeln ?
> Oder habt ihr ein Kunstköderverbot bei euch am Rhein?
> 
> LG


Am Rhein in RLP haben wir durch die Frühjahrsschonzeit auch Beschränkungen bei den Ködern. Aber da ich den Fluss praktisch direkt vor der Haustüre habe ist es auch kein Problem für mich, die "Jahreszeiten" strikt zu trennen. Es tut mir nicht weh, wenn ich bis einschließlich 15.06. nur mit Boilies und Pellets, etc. arbeite, Barben und Weissfische fange und dann über Nacht switche, bis sich das im Herbst wieder vermischt.


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Vielleicht Interessant?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Steht Viel gutes drin ! Ich kenne den Beitrag 
Der Rhein ist da teilweise aber etwas schwierig! 
War zwar selbst schon länger nicht mehr auf Barsch am Rhein unterwegs! Aber wenn selbst @Andal schreibt es ist kompliziert im Moment, denke ich mal das es in seiner Region im Moment schwierig ist ?

In unseren Gewässern hier ,fängt man im Moment mehr Barsche als einem lieb ist 
Gerade die Oker hat ganz tolle 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Am Rhein in RLP haben wir durch die Frühjahrsschonzeit auch Beschränkungen bei den Ködern. Aber da ich den Fluss praktisch direkt vor der Haustüre habe ist es auch kein Problem für mich, die "Jahreszeiten" strikt zu trennen. Es tut mir nicht weh, wenn ich bis einschließlich 15.06. nur mit Boilies und Pellets, etc. arbeite, Barben und Weissfische fange und dann über Nacht switche, bis sich das im Herbst wieder vermischt.



Warum eigentlich nicht! 
So hast du auch die Nächte für Raubfisch in der warmen Jahreszeit! 

Eigentlich eine sehr gute Taktik! 

LG


----------



## hanzz (4. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Gerade im Bereich von Brücken oder anders artiger Struktur im Kanal stehen oft große


Strukturänderung ist immer gut. 
Man muss sich am Kanal schon echt reinfuchsen. 
Die besten Fänge hatte ich an geraden Strecken. 
Da sind die unauffälligen Strukturänderungen, die man nicht sieht sehr gut. 
Eine der besten Winterstellen ist ein völlig unauffälliger Anleger von einer Rundfahrtfähre. 
Da ist ne schöne Vertiefung durch das ständige An- und Ablegen. 
Da gab's im Februar nen 40er Barsch vertikal an der Spundwand und vor ein paar Jahren war mir Petrus sehr gnädig und schenkte mir einen Meter Zander. 

Sonst sind natürlich Übergänge von Spundwand zu Steinpackung immer interessant, genauso wie Wendebecken und Schleusenbereiche.


----------



## Andal (4. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich nicht!
> So hast du auch die Nächte für Raubfisch in der warmen Jahreszeit!
> 
> Eigentlich eine sehr gute Taktik!
> ...


Warum sollte ich mich da auch querlegen und krampfhaft nach Schlupflöchern suchen, mir selber nur Stress machen!?
Ich kann an 365 Tagen in Jahr fischen und das grade mal für zweiundzwanzig Euro Äppelstückchen - Herz was willst du mehr!


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich mich da auch querlegen und krampfhaft nach Schlupflöchern suchen, mir selber nur Stress machen!?
> Ich kann an 365 Tagen in Jahr fischen und das grade mal für zweiundzwanzig Euro Äppelstückchen - Herz was willst du mehr!


Hast du absolut Recht! 
Auch das Geld ist natürlich geschenkt  
Ist ja glaube ich die Rentnerkarte in RLP 

Auf jeden Fall ne gute Taktik. ....
Bei Zandern ist zwar oft die kalte Jahreszeit die bessere aaaaaaber mir mitlerweile auch selbst zu kalt dann um die Nacht bei 3 Grad Plus und Regen draußen zu verbringen 
Machst du schon richtig! Muss ich auch mal drüber nachdenken 

LG


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Strukturänderung ist immer gut.
> Man muss sich am Kanal schon echt reinfuchsen.
> Die besten Fänge hatte ich an geraden Strecken.
> Da sind die unauffälligen Strukturänderungen, die man nicht sieht sehr gut.
> ...



Das ist hier bei uns am MLK kein bisschen anders!  Wenn du keine Struktur hast musste warten ob zufällig ein Fisch vorbei zieht. .......und das kann wirklich dauern !

LG


----------



## hanzz (4. Juni 2020)

Am Rhein hab ich eine Stelle entdeckt, da ragen kurz vor einer Sandbank ein paar Steine raus.
Hab ich aber erst entdeckt, seitdem der Rheinpegel so niedrig ist.
Es lohnt sich immer bei Niedrigwasser schauen zu gehen.
Da fange ich seit drei Jahren ab Ende August meine Barsche. Teilweise jeder Wurf hängt ein Barsch.
Wenn's lange bis in den November "warm" ist, geht dann auch noch was.


----------



## hanzz (4. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bei Zandern ist zwar oft die kalte Jahreszeit die bessere aaaaaaber mir mitlerweile auch selbst zu kalt dann um die Nacht bei 3 Grad Plus und Regen draußen zu verbringen


Manchmal, wenn überhaupt, suchst den ganzen Tag Fische. 
Im Sommer in der tiefen Nacht kann man auch große Zander fangen. Weitaus angenehmer als im Winter. 
Obwohl mit der richtigen Kleidung und einer Kanne Tee hat auch die Angelei im Winter seine Reize.


----------



## Andal (4. Juni 2020)

Mein perfekter Angeltripp an den eher bescheidenen 2 x 7 km Rheinstrecke sieht so aus:

Mit der kleinen Pocketpole so gegen Tagesende ein paar Grundeln gestippt.
Dann eine schmauchen, bis die Rapfen aufdrehen.
Und wenn die mit einbrechender Dunkelheit Feierabend machen, mit den Grundeln auf die Zander. Von denen haben wir hier zwar nicht die allergrößten, dafür aber recht viele, die hinter der massenhaften Kleinfischpopulation her sind.

Zu 99% auf der rechten Seite, weil ich dann keine Fährzeiten beachten muss. Und als Rentner an den Wochenenden nie - da überlasse ich den Fluss allen anderen Anrheinern!


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Manchmal, wenn überhaupt, suchst den ganzen Tag Fische.
> Im Sommer in der tiefen Nacht kann man auch große Zander fangen. Weitaus angenehmer als im Winter.
> Obwohl mit der richtigen Kleidung und einer Kanne Tee hat auch die Angelei im Winter seine Reize.


Was hab ich im MLK auch schon geschneidert .....und mir geschworen nie mehr !
Dann aber wieder irgendwo einen Spot gefunden und wahre Sternstunden gehabt 
Wenn man den Kanal allerdings nicht kennt, dann braucht man wirklich lange bis es passt 

LG


----------



## nostradamus (4. Juni 2020)

Hi Michel,

mit  Köfi war ich unterwegs. Kleiner Teich, aber dafür ein sehr interessanter Betand an Zandern.


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Mein perfekter Angeltripp an den eher bescheidenen 2 x 7 km Rheinstrecke sieht so aus:
> 
> Mit der kleinen Pocketpole so gegen Tagesende ein paar Grundeln gestippt.
> Dann eine schmauchen, bis die Rapfen aufdrehen.
> ...


Ja die RLP Strecke kenne ich hauptsächlich an der Loreley und unten bei Mainz !
Da gibt es wirklich große Zander....allerdings habe ich mit Grundeln die letzten Jahre weniger Erfolg gehabt. .Tags eher auf Gufi und in der Nacht entweder flach laufede wobbler oder Rotaugen so 15 cm als Köfi .
An der Loreley oft mit dem easy Shiner sehr schweren Jigkopf und Motoroil Farben. ....
Das kann aber 500 Meter weiter wieder anders aussehen 

LG


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi Michel,
> 
> mit  Köfi war ich unterwegs. Kleiner Teich, aber dafür ein sehr interessanter Betand an Zandern.


Cool !
So kleine Teiche haben oft zwar nicht die Masse dafür aber Klasse 

LG


----------



## ollidi (4. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Was hab ich im MLK auch schon geschneidert


Dann mach doch einen Schlenker an den Stichkanal.   Da gab es immer gut Barsch an den Steinpackungen. Ich habe auch immer recht gut an den Stellen gefangen, wo diese Holzpoller (oder was auch immer das ist) im Wasser standen.


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

ollidi schrieb:


> Dann mach doch einen Schlenker an den Stichkanal.   Da gab es immer gut Barsch an den Steinpackungen. Ich habe auch immer recht gut an den Stellen gefangen, wo diese Holzpoller (oder was auch immer das ist) im Wasser standen.


Genau der Stichkanal an den Buhnen bei Denstorf befische ich gerne 
War allerdings erst einmal dort dieses Jahr 
Das steht bei mir auf jeden Fall wieder auf dem Plan 
Danke  für den Tipp 

LG


----------



## nostradamus (4. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Cool !
> So kleine Teiche haben oft zwar nicht die Masse dafür aber Klasse
> 
> LG



Jupp! Sehr schwer zu befischen, aber wenn man es mal drauf hat ist es schön! Die Stelle bringt recht konstante Bisse, zur selben Uhrzeit.... . Wenn nichts kommt, weiss man, dass was falsch gelaufen ist. Bei mir war kein Köder mehr da... .


----------



## Angler2097 (4. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wow das freut mich sehr!
> Mach paar schöne Fotos und berichte dann mal!  Drück dir die Daumen!
> 
> PS Bivvy und Liege von Fox nutze ich auch!
> ...



Werde ich machen, evtl poste ich auch mal was bei Live am Wasser. Muss mal sehen, wie es mit dem Empfang ist.
Konnte dieses Jahr schon für mich schöne Fische fangen. Das Beste war ein 78er Zander letzten Montag, und Ende April konnte ich einen 80er Rapfen landen


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Jupp! Sehr schwer zu befischen, aber wenn man es mal drauf hat ist es schön! Die Stelle bringt recht konstante Bisse, zur selben Uhrzeit.... . Wenn nichts kommt, weiss man, dass was falsch gelaufen ist. Bei mir war kein Köder mehr da... .


Klar die Verhältnisse ändern sich auch manchmal, kann das Wetter sein oder die Wassertemperatur! 
Auch bei Kunstködern ist dann plötzlich eine Farbe die gut gelaufen ist, auf einmal nicht mehr fängig ..... zB !
Aber keine Köder mehr ist dann natürlich ganz schlecht  ; )

LG


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Werde ich machen, evtl poste ich auch mal was bei Live am Wasser. Muss mal sehen, wie es mit dem Empfang ist.
> Konnte dieses Jahr schon für mich schöne Fische landen. Das Beste war ein 78er Zander letzten Montag, und Ende April konnte ich einen 80er Rapfen landen


Woooow 80er Rapfen ist schon was richtig schönes !
Herzliches Petri dazu !

LG


----------



## ollidi (4. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Genau der Stichkanal an den Buhnen bei Denstorf befische ich gerne


Oberhalb der Schleuse bei Üffingen sind auch Buhnen, welche sehr gut zu befischen sind.
Da haben wir zu BW Zeiten immer unsere Schlauchbootausbildung gemacht und in der Mittagspause habe ich öfters die Spinnrute geschwungen.


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

ollidi schrieb:


> Oberhalb der Schleuse bei Üffingen sind auch Buhnen, welche sehr gut zu befischen sind.
> Da haben wir zu BW Zeiten immer unsere Schlauchbootausbildung gemacht und in der Mittagspause habe ich öfters die Spinnrute geschwungen.


Ohh da muss ich direkt mal gucken 
Bin ja kein gebürtiger Braunschweiger deshalb kenne ich mich geographisch natürlich nicht so gut aus wie jemand der von hier stammt! 
Meine Frau kommt allerdings von hier und sagt Sie kennt zumindest die Schleuse ....da werde ich mal hinfahren. .....du hast wirklich immer gute Stellen in der Region 

LG Michael


----------



## ollidi (4. Juni 2020)

Ich war mal ein paar Jahre im KBF. Daher kenne ich ein paar gute Stellen. Auch an der Oker.
Wohne aber selbst nicht in Braunschweig, sondern südlich von Peine.

Du musst mal auf Google Earth schauen. Da kannst Du das gut erkennen und siehst auch gleich die Zufahrt von der Bundesstrasse. Du kannst also fast direkt mit dem Auto an die Buhnen fahren. Das ist auf der rechten Seite von der Brücke direkt bei Üffingen in Richtung Norden zur Schleuse.


----------



## nostradamus (4. Juni 2020)

hi
mal eine Info zum Edersee. Gerade läuft es nicht sonderlich git mit den Räubern! Info vom Kollegen! 
See ist allerdings auch recht voll und kaum Touristen ...


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

ollidi schrieb:


> Ich war mal ein paar Jahre im KBF. Daher kenne ich ein paar gute Stellen. Auch an der Oker.
> Wohne aber selbst nicht in Braunschweig, sondern südlich von Peine.
> 
> Du musst mal auf Google Earth schauen. Da kannst Du das gut erkennen und siehst auch gleich die Zufahrt von der Bundesstrasse. Du kannst also fast direkt mit dem Auto an die Buhnen fahren. Das ist auf der rechten Seite von der Brücke direkt bei Üffingen in Richtung Norden zur Schleuse.


Habe ich gerade gemacht 
Glaube " Jörg " hatte mir auch mal von dort berichtet  der kennt die Gewässer natürlich wie seine Westentasche 

LG


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi
> mal eine Info zum Edersee. Gerade läuft es nicht sonderlich git mit den Räubern! Info vom Kollegen!
> See ist allerdings auch recht voll und kaum Touristen ...


Der Edersee ,an dem ich allerdings auch noch nicht so sonderlich oft war ,muss ich zugeben! 
Ist wohl allgemein ein schwieriges Gewässer. ...musste ich leidvoll erfahren 
Das hat wohl auch wirklich viel mit dem Wasserstand zu tun? 

LG


----------



## nostradamus (4. Juni 2020)

Hi Michel,
der See ist eine Zicke! 
Gerne kannst du mal runter kommen! 
Unser treffen in Braunschweig verzögert sich leider, dank Corona!


----------



## nostradamus (4. Juni 2020)

Grundsätzlich finde ich die Idee eines Treffens gar nicht schlecht! Edersee ist mittig und auch eine REISE wert! Ich bin kein Experte für den See! 
 Was haltet ihr von der Idee!?


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi Michel,
> der See ist eine Zicke!
> Gerne kannst du mal runter kommen!
> Unser treffen in Braunschweig verzögert sich leider, dank Corona!


Dazu hätte ich wirklich mal Lust bei Gelegenheit! 
Ja der ganze Corona kram ,hat mir dieses Jahr auch so einiges versaut ! Auch schöne Wettbewerbe in Holland und Frankreich! 
Aber momentan bin ich leider auch gesundheitlich etwas benachteiligt ....
Freut mich auf jeden Fall wenn Du mal nach Braunschweig kommst 

LG


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich finde ich die Idee eines Treffens gar nicht schlecht! Edersee ist mittig und auch eine REISE wert! Ich bin kein Experte für den See!
> Was haltet ihr von der Idee!?


So ein Treffen wäre ganz bestimmt richtig toll! Nur müsste man wegen Corona abwarten was kommt! 
Ich persönlich blicke überhaupt nicht mehr durch in welchem Bundesland man was darf und was nicht? 

LG


----------



## Angler2097 (4. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Der Edersee ,an dem ich allerdings auch noch nicht so sonderlich oft war ,muss ich zugeben!
> Ist wohl allgemein ein schwieriges Gewässer. ...musste ich leidvoll erfahren
> Das hat wohl auch wirklich viel mit dem Wasserstand zu tun?
> 
> LG





nostradamus schrieb:


> hi
> mal eine Info zum Edersee. Gerade läuft es nicht sonderlich git mit den Räubern! Info vom Kollegen!
> See ist allerdings auch recht voll und kaum Touristen ...



Ist nicht immer einfach. Aber wenn man dort wohnt und über Jahre dort angelt kennt man gute Stellen. Ist wie gesagt doof mit den Wasserständen von Jahr zu Jahr verschieden. Habe auch mehrfach geschneidert dieses Jahr. Sind aber auch immer tolle Fänge möglich, da ist jede Menge Fisch drin. Deshalb sind die Raubfische meistens satt und man muss zur richtigen Zeit da sein


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Ist nicht immer einfach. Aber wenn man dort wohnt und über Jahre dort angelt kennt man gute Stellen. Ist wie gesagt doof mit den Wasserständen von Jahr zu Jahr verschieden. Habe auch mehrfach geschneidert dieses Jahr. Sind aber auch immer tolle Fänge möglich, da ist jede Menge Fisch drin. Deshalb sind die Raubfische meistens satt und man muss zur richtigen Zeit da sein


 Das ist doch auf jeden Fall schon mal gut jemanden zu haben der Gewässerkundig wäre


----------



## nostradamus (4. Juni 2020)

wenn man realistisch ist dauert es eh bis man ein Treffen auf die reihe bekommt... .


----------



## Angler2097 (4. Juni 2020)

Ich kenn mich gut im vorderen Bereich aus. Da ist es noch nicht so tief. Im Sperrmauerbereich und bis Scheid kenn ich natürlich auch Stellen.


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> wenn man realistisch ist dauert es eh bis man ein Treffen auf die reihe bekommt... .


Ja das stimmt. ....müsste man auf jeden Fall vorher auch klären wegen Übernachtung etc . Ich persönlich gerne im Bivvy am Wasser, wäre aber absolut kein Muss ....


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2020)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich gut im vorderen Bereich aus. Da ist es noch nicht so tief. Im Sperrmauerbereich und bis Scheid kenn ich natürlich auch Stellen.


Ich war da mal auf dem neuen Wohnmobil Stellplatz .....dort aber mit sehr mäßigem Erfolg


----------



## Angler2097 (4. Juni 2020)

Am Edersee ist Nachtangeln verboten ab 24 Uhr. Und man darf kein Zelt aufbauen, nur auf einem Campingplatz. Der ganze See ist Naturschutzgebiet. Es soll alles "natürlich" bleiben und es gibt keinen Besatz mehr


----------



## Angler2097 (4. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich war da mal auf dem neuen Wohnmobil Stellplatz .....dort aber mit sehr mäßigem Erfolg



Meinst du den Campingplatz Bettenhagen?


----------



## Waller Michel (5. Juni 2020)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Meinst du den Campingplatz Bettenhagen?


Neee , da gibt es eine Wohnmobil Stellplatz seit glaube 2 Jahren soo in Terrassen ....habe leider die Ortschaft vergessen


----------



## Angler2097 (5. Juni 2020)

Müsste doch gegenüber von dem Campingplatz sein, wenn man nach Scheid runter fährt. An der Niederwerber Bucht.


----------



## nostradamus (5. Juni 2020)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Am Edersee ist Nachtangeln verboten ab 24 Uhr. Und man darf kein Zelt aufbauen, nur auf einem Campingplatz. Der ganze See ist Naturschutzgebiet. Es soll alles "natürlich" bleiben und es gibt keinen Besatz mehr



hi,
klar, einiges ist nicht erlaubt, aber es gibt alternativen!


----------



## Waller Michel (5. Juni 2020)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Müsste doch gegenüber von dem Campingplatz sein, wenn man nach Scheid runter fährt. An der Niederwerber Bucht.


Exakt so hieß das !
Jedenfalls das Wochenende dort wurde ich nicht zum Angler des Jahres gekürt 

LG


----------



## nostradamus (5. Juni 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> klar, einiges ist nicht erlaubt, aber es gibt alternativen!
> Zelten , essen, unterhaltung nach 24 uhr ist bei mir möglich! Stellfläche auf 3.500 m2 in 5 km vom See möglich! Grill etc. ist da....


alles privat! Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Waller Michel (5. Juni 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> klar, einiges ist nicht erlaubt, aber es gibt alternativen!
> Zelten , essen, unterhaltung nach 24 uhr ist bei mir möglich! Stellfläche auf 3.500 m2 in 5 km vom See möglich! Grill etc. ist da....


Das klingt doch absolut gut 
Das sollte man wirklich mal im Auge behalten, finde ich! 
Wenn da paar Leute  ( nicht zu viel, nicht zu wenige ) mitmachen würde garantiert eine super schöne Sache! 
Wie sieht es aus mit den Lizenzen am Edersee ? Alles noch wie gehabt? 

LG


----------



## nostradamus (5. Juni 2020)

Erlaubnisscheinen
ja, alles beim alten!
Einiges machbar! 
Vielleicht schreibt auch jemand, der am see wirklich erfahrung hat!  Gerne Nachricht an mich!


----------



## Waller Michel (5. Juni 2020)

Ich verabschiede mich mal für heute und wünsche euch eine gute Nachtruhe 
Für alle die morgen ans Wasser kommen, ein herzliches Petri !

Bis morgen in alter Frische! 

LG


----------



## nostradamus (5. Juni 2020)

ich verabschiede mich auch!


----------



## phirania (5. Juni 2020)

Na dann darf ich auch mal von meinem ersten Kanalansitz bei fast 30 grad in der Sonne berichten,
Einen Teilerfolg gab es ja.
Die Kollegen alle bewaffnet mit zwei und drei Ruten dabei.
Ich faul wie immer nur eine Rute im Wasser.
Kollegen schwören alle auf Grundel,mit oder ohne Kopf als Köder.
Ich altbacken mit Weisfisch.
Nach gefühlter Ewigkeit kam dann der erste Biss an meiner Rute der Freilauf zog ab und der Zander hing am Haken...
Kein Riese ,aber 50 + für den DEK schon recht gut.


----------



## Waller Michel (5. Juni 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Na dann darf ich auch mal von meinem ersten Kanalansitz bei fast 30 grad in der Sonne berichten,
> Einen Teilerfolg gab es ja.
> Die Kollegen alle bewaffnet mit zwei und drei Ruten dabei.
> Ich faul wie immer nur eine Rute im Wasser.
> ...


Dickes Petri @phirania 
Sehr schöner Zander !
Wenn ich mit Köfi angel versuche ich auch gerne zuerst mit Rotaugen !
Wobei in unseren Kanälen heutzutage Grundel auch gut funktioniert 

Freue mich auch hier auf schöne Bericht von Euch !

LG Michael


----------



## DenizJP (5. Juni 2020)

Petri!

Ich versuch aktuell mein Glück mit Grundeln da ich zu dämlich bin gescheit auf Friedfische zu angeln....


----------



## Andal (5. Juni 2020)

Grundeln sind da, sie sind verfügbar und sie fangen. Oder glaubt jemand, dass die Zander durch den Gewässer-Supermarkt eiern und sich zieren, ob sie nun Pommes mit Majo, oder Wedges mit Remoulade futtern sollen!?


----------



## Waller Michel (5. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte ja früher eigentlich nie die Möglichkeit intensiver an großen " deutschen " Kanälen zu Fischen ,deshalb war für mich das Zanderangeln mit Grundeln im Kanal noch vor paar Jahren total neu !
Da das Angebot an Grundeln gerade in den Kanälen höher ist als andere Köderfische ,habe ich die subjektive Erfahrung gemacht, das ein Rotauge eher als Leckerle angesehen wird ????
Immer wenn ich eine Rute mit Rotauge und eine mit Grundel ausgelegt hatte ,wurde;  jedenfalls bei mir,  eher die Plötz genommen! 
Im Main ,der stellenweise einem Kanal ähnlich ist, hatte ich über viele Jahre die selbe Erfahrung gemacht! 
Hatte auf Grundel im MLK dafür aber mal Bisse von Wolgazander dafür nicht so auf Rotauge! 
Die Kanäle in Holland, die ich seit vielen Jahren regelmäßig befische , haben auf Grundel dafür schon einige Zander an die Oberfläche gebracht! 

Das ist natürlich alles nur subjektiv! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel (5. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Petri!
> 
> Ich versuch aktuell mein Glück mit Grundeln da ich zu dämlich bin gescheit auf Friedfische zu angeln....


Ne kleine Anleitung zum Köfi Angeln wäre bei Bedarf mit Gewissheit kein Problem? 

LG


----------



## DenizJP (5. Juni 2020)

Tät ich mich freuen 

die Anleitungen im Netz....da klingt das kinderleicht..


----------



## Minimax (5. Juni 2020)

Liebe Raubfischenthusiasten,
Soeben konnte ich die kleine alte Hardy Splitcane, die ich vor einiger Zeit im Antikenforum vorgestellt habe, durch den vielleicht kleinsten Barsch der Welt einweihen.
Der kleine biss auf einen nicht schlechten, aber dafür äußerst gängigen Spinnerbait (wäre vielleicht auch ein Ansatzpunkt für Andals Rheinbarschsuche)
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal (5. Juni 2020)

Einen toten Köderfisch anbieten kann man auf zweierlei Arten machen. Beides ist keine "Hohe Kunst". Entweder passiv, mit Pose, oder auf Grund, oder eben etwas aktiver mit den diversen Systemen und Finesserigs.

Ersteres ist einfachste Technik. Pose, Blei, Stahlvorfach (wo nötig) und ein toter Köder auf halber Höhe und in der Nähe von vermuteten Einständen. Mehr muss es nicht sein. Oder die Pose gleich weglassen, wenn es Winter wird und den Köderfisch direkt am Grund anbieten.

Letzteres, eigentlich noch einfacher. Statt einem Gummiköder einen echten Köderfisch benutzen und schön langsam einzuppeln. Mal höher, mal über den Grund. Auch einfach mal liegen lassen und selber eine Pause machen. Das gleiche gilt vertikal vom Boot. Zupfen, zuppeln, auch mal nur hängen lassen... die ganze Wassersäule abgrasen.


----------



## Waller Michel (5. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Raubfischenthusiasten,
> Soeben konnte ich die kleine alte Hardy Splitcane, die ich vor einiger Zeit im Antikenforum vorgestellt habe, durch den vielleicht kleinsten Barsch der Welt einweihen.
> Der kleine biss auf einen nicht schlechten, aber dafür äußerst gängigen Spinnerbait (wäre vielleicht auch ein Ansatzpunkt für Andals Rheinbarschsuche)
> Hg
> Minimax


Ich freue mich Dich hier zu lesen! 

Barsche sind schon komische Fische ....es gibt so moderne Kunstköder und trotzdem beißen die noch auf die alten Baits 

Meine Erfahrung mit Barsche im Rhein ist weniger das Problem das Sie nicht beißen wollen ,als mehr Sie erstmal zu finden! 
Wenn man Sie aber gefunden hat ,dann meist in hoher Stückzahl! 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania (5. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Grundeln sind da, sie sind verfügbar und sie fangen. Oder glaubt jemand, dass die Zander durch den Gewässer-Supermarkt eiern und sich zieren, ob sie nun Pommes mit Majo, oder Wedges mit Remoulade futtern sollen!?


Schön möglich aber meistens liegen 7 Grundeln und 1 Weißfisch als Köder bei uns auf Grund aus.
Und gefangen wird immer noch auf Weißfisch. 
Und der Zander hatte auch keine Grundeln im Magen.


----------



## Minimax (5. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Barsche sind schon komische Fische ....es gibt so moderne Kunstköder und trotzdem beißen die noch auf die alten Baits



Mein Handy spinnt, ich wollte schreiben 'nicht stilechten, aber dafür fängigen Spinnerbait' 
Diese Dinger sind recht modern, so kleine bunte Bleifische mit nem Spinnerblatt hinten und nem Zwilling am Bauch.
Es gibt einen längeren Thread dazu. Ich mag sie, die barsche auch, und sie sind leicht zu führen(einleiern), was meinen bescheidenen Künsten und der Gummiartigen Splitcane entgegen kommt. Ideale Suchköder.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Diese Dinger sind recht modern, so kleine bunte Bleifische mit nem Spinnerblatt hinten und nem Zwilling am Bauch.



Auch Jig-Spinner oder Spinnerjig genannt.
Spinmad hat da eine gute Auswahl.


----------



## Waller Michel (5. Juni 2020)

Ich setze bei Barsche gerne auf mini Twister ,teils auch mit Ofsethaken und Spoon 
Gerne mit Drop Shot oder UL

Aber auch mit Maden hab ich immer schon gut gefangen. ...oft als Beifang .

Spinnerbaits gibt es natürlich auch zahlreiche und gute auf dem Markt 

LG


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Juni 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auch Jig-Spinner oder Spinnerjig genannt.



Sind zumeist auch echte Weitwurf-Raketen. Je nach Modell(gewicht) kann man da auch einen recht kleinen Köder an einer recht heftigen Rute fischen.


----------



## Forelle74 (5. Juni 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auch Jig-Spinner oder Spinnerjig genannt.
> Spinmad hat da eine gute Auswahl.


Die Teile müssten ja auch gut auf andere Räuber gehen?
Hab die noch nie gefischt. 
Hat die schon mal jemand auf Forelle und Co. probiert?


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Juni 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Die Teile müssten ja auch gut auf andere Räuber gehen?
> Hab die noch nie gefischt.
> Hat die schon mal jemand auf Forelle und Co. probiert?


Klappt hervorragend, nur im Fopu ist meistens das andere Ufer zu nah.


----------



## Forelle74 (5. Juni 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Klappt hervorragend, nur im Fopu ist meistens das andere Ufer zu nah.


Prima 

Das Forellen besetzte Verreinsgewässer (Fopu ähnlich) hat 2,5 Hektar.
Da werd ich gut weit rauskommen .
Um ans gegenüberliegenden Ufer zu werfen bräuchte es mindestens 70m-80m.
Die Puffs bei uns sind alle recht klein.
Da werf ich mit nem 2g Spoon rüber.


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Juni 2020)

Ich habe Spinner jigs von ca 30 gr., an einer passenden Rute schafft man die 70 mtr.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Juni 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich habe Spinner jigs von ca 30 gr., an einer passenden Rute schafft man die 70 mtr.



Die schweren ASP Dinger fliegen wie Bolle!


----------



## Angler2097 (5. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das klingt doch absolut gut
> Das sollte man wirklich mal im Auge behalten, finde ich!
> Wenn da paar Leute  ( nicht zu viel, nicht zu wenige ) mitmachen würde garantiert eine super schöne Sache!
> Wie sieht es aus mit den Lizenzen am Edersee ? Alles noch wie gehabt?
> ...



Würde mich freuen, wenn das klappt. Vor ein paar Jahren war ich auch mal mit einem Boardie aus Köln am See. War lustig gewesen


----------



## Forelle74 (5. Juni 2020)

Hab mir jetzt 3 Spinnmad bestellt.


----------



## Papamopps (5. Juni 2020)

Etwas spät. Aber schaut euch in der Medithek mal die Doku vom Baldeneysee in Essen an, wenn da jemand mal angeln will.

Besonders Hecht.


----------



## hanzz (5. Juni 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die schweren ASP Dinger fliegen wie Bolle!


In 18g rot weiss mein absoluter top Rapfenköder.


----------



## el.Lucio (5. Juni 2020)

Das ist echt interessant, jeder aber auch jeder erzählt die spinmads sind top für Barsch. Wahrscheinlich stimmt das auch, nur bei mir nicht. Hab bis jetzt, selbst mit den kleinen von 8 gr nur Hechte gefangen*. *Irgendwas stimmt da bei mir wohl nicht


----------



## Jason (5. Juni 2020)

@Waller Michel 
Dein Thread wird gut angenommen. Damit entlastest du den Ükel. Mal schauen, wann ich hier was zu berichten hab.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel (5. Juni 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> @Waller Michel
> Dein Thread wird gut angenommen. Damit entlastest du den Ükel. Mal schauen, wann ich hier was zu berichten hab.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Das freut mich sehr! Und freue mich auch auf deinen nächsten Bericht! 
Aber das ist unser aller Raubfisch Stammtisch !  Ich möchte das wir alle den Thread nutzen 

LG Michael


----------



## Fruehling (5. Juni 2020)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Das ist echt interessant, jeder aber auch jeder erzählt die spinmads sind top für Barsch. Wahrscheinlich stimmt das auch, nur bei mir nicht. Hab bis jetzt, selbst mit den kleinen von 8 gr nur Hechte gefangen*. *Irgendwas stimmt da bei mir wohl nicht



Du kannst einfach mal gar nicht angeln! 

Spaß...


----------



## el.Lucio (5. Juni 2020)

Das ist aber echt interessant, ich zieh die Dinger durch ganze Barschschulen durch und nix passiert. Häng ich dann aber ne Hegene einfach an die tote Rute im boot dauert es nicht lange und ich hab gleich 2-3 Stück dran.


----------



## yellowred (5. Juni 2020)

Jepp, erst vor 2 Wochen. Funktioniert auf Forelle sehr gut, nur der Kupfermepps ging besser . Mit ein wenig Fingerspitzengefühl auch an kleinen Gräben nutzbar.


Forelle74 schrieb:


> Die Teile müssten ja auch gut auf andere Räuber gehen?
> Hab die noch nie gefischt.
> Hat die schon mal jemand auf Forelle und Co. probiert?


----------



## Fruehling (5. Juni 2020)

Ein Kollege fängt Wels damit...


----------



## el.Lucio (5. Juni 2020)

yellowred schrieb:


> Jepp, erst vor 2 Wochen. Funktioniert auf Forelle sehr gut, nur der Kupfermepps ging besser . Mit ein wenig Fingerspitzengefühl auch an kleinen Gräben nutzbar.


Auf die Idee kam ich noch gar nicht, wird morgen direkt mal ausprobiert.


----------



## Forelle74 (5. Juni 2020)

yellowred schrieb:


> Jepp, erst vor 2 Wochen. Funktioniert auf Forelle sehr gut, nur der Kupfermepps ging besser . Mit ein wenig Fingerspitzengefühl auch an kleinen Gräben nutzbar.


Hab mir jetzt nur welche bis 6g bestellt. 
Sollte hauptsächlich für kleinere Fließgewässer, auch am Wehr und in einem ca.8m  tiefen Baggerse sein.
Das Fließgewässer ist relativ hindernissfrei und im Ort kanalisiert. 
Barsche sind dort auch vorhanden und Aitel.
Und allerhand andere Verdächtige.


----------



## yellowred (5. Juni 2020)

Leichte Rute und die 6g Version des Spinmads ging bei mir. Viel Erfolg!


el.Lucio schrieb:


> Auf die Idee kam ich noch gar nicht, wird morgen direkt mal ausprobiert.


----------



## StrikerMS (6. Juni 2020)

Moin zusammen. 
Hab`s dann auch mal geschafft, mich nach dem Relaunch wieder einzuloggen 

Ich war heute am Kanal ein bisschen Zandern. Hat nicht so gut geklappt. Auch als ich dann zum Barsch zuppeln gewechselt hab, ging nicht wirklich viel.
Erst als ich mit Barsch Ködern Zander-Style gejiggt habe, konnte ich zwei Punker verhaften. 

Dabei gingen, wie so oft, ein paar Köder in der Steinpackung flöten. 
Der Abriss war jedes mal identisch. Ich hab mit Fluo Vorfach gefischt und das mit einem Clinch-Knoten, bei dem ich die Schnur doppelt genommen habe, verbunden. 
Jedes mal ist diese Verbindung die Bruchstelle gewesen. Aber nicht der Knoten oder die Vorfachschlaufe, sondern die Schlaufe hat sich regelrecht aus dem Knoten gerissen. 
Das ist das erste mal das ich mit einer 12fach Geflecht und einer Fluo fische. Dasshalb wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob ihr "bessere" Knoten empfehlen könnt. Wobei der Knoten ja nicht wirklich Schuld hat... und eine Sollbruchstelle braucht man ohne hin.


----------



## Waller Michel (6. Juni 2020)

StrikerMS schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.
> Hab`s dann auch mal geschafft, mich nach dem Relaunch wieder einzuloggen
> 
> Ich war heute am Kanal ein bisschen Zandern. Hat nicht so gut geklappt. Auch als ich dann zum Barsch zuppeln gewechselt hab, ging nicht wirklich viel.
> ...



Also ich nutze da gerne den Clinch Knoten mit der Schnur doppelt oder auch gerne einen Knotlosverbinder !





Aber auch der Rapala Knoten ist gut ! 
Und hält normal! 
Beim Knoten binden immer vor dem zusammen ziehen anfeuchten 





LG

Nachtrag!  Der Clinch hier ist eher bei Geflecht gut ! Aber geht auch bei FC


----------



## StrikerMS (6. Juni 2020)

Den Clinch mit Doppelschnur nehm ich auch. Ich werd dann mal den Rapala-Knoten testen. Viellecht verteilt sich die Zuglast ja besser bei Schlaufe-Schlaufe Verbindung.
Besten dank! 
Edit: Sollte man beim Rapala und Geflecht die Schnur ebenfalls doppelt nehmen?


----------



## nostradamus (6. Juni 2020)

Hi,
der  Clinch mit Doppelschnur ist auch gut geeignet auf Waller. Schlaufe kommt die Abreißschnur rein und fertig... 
Nosta


----------



## Waller Michel (6. Juni 2020)

StrikerMS schrieb:


> Den Clinch mit Doppelschnur nehm ich auch. Ich werd dann mal den Rapala-Knoten testen. Viellecht verteilt sich die Zuglast ja besser bei Schlaufe-Schlaufe Verbindung.
> Besten dank!
> Edit: Sollte man beim Rapala und Geflecht die Schnur ebenfalls doppelt nehmen?


Nee also ich binde den auch bei Geflecht so ....eigentlich noch nie ärger gehabt! 

LG


----------



## StrikerMS (6. Juni 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> der  Clinch mit Doppelschnur ist auch gut geeignet auf Waller. Schlaufe kommt die Abreißschnur rein und fertig...
> Nosta



Auch gut zu Wissen. Im August geht`s für ne Woche zum Waller angeln   



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Nee also ich binde den auch bei Geflecht so ....eigentlich noch nie ärger gehabt!
> 
> LG



Sauber, dann soll das wohl klappen!


----------



## nostradamus (6. Juni 2020)

kein Ding! Teste mal den Knoten auf Waller. Wirklich gut und einfacher als wenn man alles in den Wirbel knotet. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist auch der, dass der Knoten viel schneller geht als mein anderer Standartknoten auf Waller...


----------



## Naish82 (6. Juni 2020)

Die Spinmads sinde mega für barsch. Sowohl bei uns an den Seen als auch am Bodden. Fische die aber in 18gr auf barsch.


----------



## Forelle74 (6. Juni 2020)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Die Spinmads sinde mega für barsch. Sowohl bei uns an den Seen als auch am Bodden. Fische die aber in 18gr auf barsch.


Ich will mit der UL los.
Deshalb hab ich nur bis 6g genommen. 
Und extrem tief sind unsere Gewässer auch nicht.
Mal probieren.


----------



## Waller Michel (6. Juni 2020)

StrikerMS schrieb:


> Auch gut zu Wissen. Im August geht`s für ne Woche zum Waller angeln
> 
> 
> 
> Sauber, dann soll das wohl klappen!


Dann drück ich dir die Daumen das es klappt mit den Wallern !
Auch ich bin im August aller Voraussicht nach unterwegs auf Waller !

LG Mi


----------



## el.Lucio (6. Juni 2020)

Ich nutzte immer den verbesserten clinchknoten, mit dem hab ich noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Waller Michel (6. Juni 2020)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Ich nutzte immer den verbesserten clinchknoten, mit dem hab ich noch nie Probleme gehabt.


Richtig ,der ist auch gut !
Zum Schluss einfach nochmal die Schnur unter der Schlaufe durchziehen! 
Auf jeden Fall auch eine gute Empfehlung!


----------



## DenizJP (6. Juni 2020)

Ich nutze da unbegabt den dreifachen Palomarknoten bei Geflochtene.

hat mehrere brutale Hängeranstandslos ausgehalten


----------



## DenizJP (6. Juni 2020)

Ohrwürmer!!

nicht die schlechten Lieder sondern die Insekten.
Krabbeln beim Ansitzangeln nachts in alle Boxen und Taschen rein

ne Idee was man dagegen tun kann

heute morgen ein Dutzend aus meinem Rucksack rausgefischt


----------



## StrikerMS (6. Juni 2020)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Die Spinmads sinde mega für barsch. Sowohl bei uns an den Seen als auch am Bodden. Fische die aber in 18gr auf barsch.



Kann man die eigentlich mit `ner Jiggrute zocken?  Sollte ja keinen Schnurdrall geben. Das Blättchen sitzt ja hinter dem Wobbler.
 Heureka! Mir ist ein Licht aufgegangen! Da hab ich noch gar nicht drüber nachgedacht ...


----------



## Naish82 (6. Juni 2020)

Klar, ich mach das je nach Laune der barsche Bzw nach Gewässer. Mal durchgefeiert, mal Leiern mit n paar spinstops oder klassisch joggen/faulenzen. 
letztes Jahr im August hat es bei uns 40-50er barsche am Fließband gegeben auf spinmad18gr gefaulenzt.
Am Bodden Leier ich sie überm Kraut durch.


----------



## phirania (7. Juni 2020)

Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt heute mit wir wollten am Kanal etwas räubern gehen...
Der Zander hat gut gemundet und nun lüstert es mich nach mehr...
Nebenher noch ein Würmchen auf Barsch auslegen und schauen was geht.
Allen die heute ans Wasser kommen viel Glück und Erfolg für den heutigen Tag.


----------



## phirania (7. Juni 2020)




----------



## Waller Michel (7. Juni 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt heute mit wir wollten am Kanal etwas räubern gehen...
> Der Zander hat gut gemundet und nun lüstert es mich nach mehr...
> Nebenher noch ein Würmchen auf Barsch auslegen und schauen was geht.
> Allen die heute ans Wasser kommen viel Glück und Erfolg für den heutigen Tag.


Viel Glück am Kanal! Dort kann man es ja meist besonders gebrauchen !
Hier bei uns ist das Wetter relativ bescheiden obwohl das gerade für Zander das richtige Wetter wäre !
Mal gucken ob ich später noch los machen werde? 
Wünsche dir und allen anderen viel Glück und einen schönen Tag! 

LG


----------



## DenizJP (7. Juni 2020)

Ich guck ob ich heute in FFM ans Wasser gehe oder bissel weiter raus nach Okriftel etc.

bin aber net sicher ob mit Spinn- oder Grundrute


----------



## Waller Michel (7. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich guck ob ich heute in FFM ans Wasser gehe oder bissel weiter raus nach Okriftel etc.
> 
> bin aber net sicher ob mit Spinn- oder Grundrute


Das war auch sehr lange meine Ecke !
Der Main in Frankfurt und die Nidda 
Gerade in der Nidda würde ich auch gerne mal wieder angeln ,die hab ich in sehr guter Erinnerung! 

LG Michael


----------



## DenizJP (7. Juni 2020)

Die Nidda-Main Mündung zumindest soll ein furchtbares Ködergrab sein 

aber auch ergiebig


----------



## Waller Michel (7. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Die Nidda-Main Mündung zumindest soll ein furchtbares Ködergrab sein
> 
> aber auch ergiebig


Genau dort habe ich sehr oft geangelt! 
Damals gings eigentlich, zumindest nicht schlimmer als der Main allgemein! 
Mein Lieblingsabschnitt war weiter oben wo der Eschbach in den Main gemündet ist! 
Ansonsten gerne der Main bei Höchst und Westhafen oder oben wo ich gewohnt hatte bei Mainhausen ,die Seligenstädter Strecke !
War halt vor der Haustür 

LG


----------



## yellowred (7. Juni 2020)

Moin Jungs,

wollt jetzt keinen eigenen Thread eröffnen. Mir ist heut wieder aufgefallen wie unglücklich ich mit meiner Aspius 10-40g Rute zum Zanderangeln bin. Fische in den ruhigeren Bereichen der Elbe oder auch in Hafenbecken und bekomme nur bei besten Bedingungen Rückmeldung vom Köder. Das Gefühl für den Grundkontakt bei 13-20g Jigs ist gerade auch bei leichtem Wind kaum vorhanden, die Absinkphase daher ein großes Fragezeichen. Deswegen bitte ich Euch um nen Rutentipp. Zielfisch Zander. Denke mit 10-30g wäre ich gut bedient, mit Schwerpunkt auf den unteren Bereich der Wurfgewichtrange. Neupreis bis 250 Euro. Kann sie zur Not auch gebraucht kaufen. Danke!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (8. Juni 2020)

Hoi,
ich habe eine Fox Rage Terminator Jigger 2,4 m und 15-50g fürs Geld ein toller Stecken mit guter Rückmeldung. Aber 50 g packt das Ding nicht so bei ca. bei 40 g Gesamtgewicht ist Schluss! Voraussetzung ist natürlich der Gewässerboden ist steinig / sandig!

Grussen Michael


----------



## Waller Michel (8. Juni 2020)

Als ich jigge gerne mit der Daiwa Prorex AGS WG 7 - 28 Gramm Länge 2,70 
Bin von der Rute restlos überzeugt! 
Der Bodenkontakt ist sensibel die Aktion top auch noch bei über 30 Gramm !
Guck Dir die Rute einmal an ?

LG Michael


----------



## nostradamus (8. Juni 2020)

hi,
habe mal ein Quiz!
Um welchen fisch hanelt es sich?


----------



## Waller Michel (8. Juni 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> habe mal ein Quiz!
> Um welchen fisch hanelt es sich?


Petri zu den Stachelrittern 

LG Michael


----------



## nostradamus (9. Juni 2020)

Michael du alter spielverderber!

die masse hätte es nicht erkannt! 

Es sind wieder 1.000 geworden!


----------



## Papamopps (9. Juni 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> habe mal ein Quiz!
> Um welchen fisch hanelt es sich?


Puh, dann gehöre ich nicht zur Masse. 

Die Form des Zanders ist doch gut zu erkennen. 

Wollte morgen auf einen Feeder Trip gehen, aber plötzlich ist genau für den Abend Regen angesagt. 
So ein driss.


----------



## phirania (9. Juni 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Puh, dann gehöre ich nicht zur Masse.
> 
> Die Form des Zanders ist doch gut zu erkennen.
> 
> ...


Gutes Raubfisch Wetter aber es wird ja bald besser.....


----------



## Waller Michel (9. Juni 2020)

Ja durch die Regenfälle die letzte Zeit  ist das Wasser nicht mehr ganz so klar !
Auch bei uns in der Region wurden die letzten Tage gut Zander und Hecht gefangen! 
Das lässt Hoffen 

LG


----------



## Papamopps (9. Juni 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Gutes Raubfisch Wetter aber es wird ja bald besser.....


Ja wollte wieder erst feedern....und dann auf den Räuber.


----------



## phirania (9. Juni 2020)

Werde gleich noch Köfis stippen.
Dann evtl. Heute Abend oder morgen los auf Zander.


----------



## yellowred (9. Juni 2020)

War heute im Laden und habe mich für die Fox Rage Ti Pro Jigger 2.70 15-50g entschieden. Danke für Eure Tipps .


schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hoi,
> ich habe eine Fox Rage Terminator Jigger 2,4 m und 15-50g fürs Geld ein toller Stecken mit guter Rückmeldung. Aber 50 g packt das Ding nicht so bei ca. bei 40 g Gesamtgewicht ist Schluss! Voraussetzung ist natürlich der Gewässerboden ist steinig / sandig!
> 
> Grussen Michael





schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hoi,
> ich habe eine Fox Rage Terminator Jigger 2,4 m und 15-50g fürs Geld ein toller Stecken mit guter Rückmeldung. Aber 50 g packt das Ding nicht so bei ca. bei 40 g Gesamtgewicht ist Schluss! Voraussetzung ist natürlich der Gewässerboden ist steinig / sandig!
> 
> Grussen Michael


----------



## Waller Michel (9. Juni 2020)

Da hast du nichts falsch gemacht mit der Rute ,ich habe Die in einer anderen Gewichtsklasse und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit! 
Viel Spaß damit und LG


----------



## Waller Michel (9. Juni 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Werde gleich noch Köfis stippen.
> Dann evtl. Heute Abend oder morgen los auf Zander.


Da drücke ich dir die Daumen und berichte mal ob es geklappt hat mit den Stachelrittern 

LG


----------



## Slappy (10. Juni 2020)

Bewölkt, immer wieder leichter Regen......
Ich geh mal auf die Hechte los. 
Letztes Jahr hatte ich nicht einen Biss während mein Kollege direkt neben mir 5 an einem Tag raus holte..... Hoffentlich läuft es heute besser


----------



## Bilch (10. Juni 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> Bewölkt, immer wieder leichter Regen......
> Ich geh mal auf die Hechte los.
> Letztes Jahr hatte ich nicht einen Biss während mein Kollege direkt neben mir 5 an einem Tag raus holte..... Hoffentlich läuft es heute besser


Na dann - Petri Heil!


----------



## Papamopps (10. Juni 2020)

Mal eine Frage... 

Wenn man doch sagt, beim Ansitz auf Zander aber auch Hecht oder andere solle man den Rollenbügel offen lassen, damit die abziehen können...

...kann ich dann, um mein Tackle klein zu halten auch eine Baitcaster nehmen? 
Also dait ich mal aktiv Spinfischen aber auch mal die Rute einfach hinlegen kann? 

Oder ist das Abrollen der Baitcaster offen viel straffer, als ein geöffneter Rollenbügel?

Nur mal so eine Idee. 

Wollen am WE an einen See, wo man gut aktiv angeln kann, wenn wir dann aber mit der Familie Picknick machen, will ich eine Hechpose rauslegen. 

Und bei 3 angelnden Personen nicht so viel Tackle mitnehmen


----------



## hanzz (10. Juni 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Oder ist das Abrollen der Baitcaster offen viel straffer, als ein geöffneter Rollenbügel?


Sollte eigentlich funktionieren. Kannst ja über die Sternbremse regulieren.
Darfst nur nicht vergessen, die Bremse wieder einzustellen, bevor du Fühlung aufnimmst oder den Anhieb setzt, sonst gibt es Salat.
Bin jetzt aber auch kein Baitcaster Profi. Vielleicht spricht doch etwas dagegen ?


----------



## Papamopps (10. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich funktionieren. Kannst ja über die Sternbremse regulieren.
> Darfst nur nicht vergessen, die Bremse wieder einzustellen, bevor du Fühlung aufnimmst oder den Anhieb setzt, sonst gibt es Salat.
> Bin jetzt aber auch kein Baitcaster Profi. Vielleicht spricht doch etwas dagegen ?


Ich dachte eher, den Knopf uu drücken, den man vor dem Auswurf drückt. Und sobald man dann die Rute aufnimmt und anschlagen will, kurbelt man ein mal

Aber stimmt, wenn der Fisch nur einmal kurz dran zieht, spult die Rolle ab und gibt salat.


----------



## Naish82 (10. Juni 2020)

Lass doch einfach den Freilauf raus, bzw den Knopf ungedrückt und n bischen schnurbogen zur Pose. Wird schon gehen...


----------



## Bilch (10. Juni 2020)

Gut, dass diese Debatte hier begonnen wurde. Ich habe nämlich die Möglichkeit mit KöFi oder anderen Nuturködern auf Forelle zu angeln. Mit Ansitzangeln habe ich keinerlei Erfahrungen und wäre für Eure Ratschläge äußerst dankbar. Ich dachte an eine Laufbleimontage (oder vlt. Seitenarmmontage). Vor allem interessiert mich aber das mit dem Bügel. Soll ich ihn offen lassen? Wenn ja, wie lange soll ich warten bis ich anschlage?


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Juni 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Gut, dass diese Debatte hier begonnen wurde. Ich habe nämlich die Möglichkeit mit KöFi oder anderen Nuturködern auf Forelle zu angeln. Mit Ansitzangeln habe ich keinerlei Erfahrungen und wäre für Eure Ratschläge äußerst dankbar. Ich dachte an eine Laufbleimontage (oder vlt. Seitenarmmontage). Vor allem interessiert mich aber das mit dem Bügel. Soll ich ihn offen lassen? Wenn ja, wie lange soll ich warten bis ich anschlage?


Hallo
Ich Fische so mit kleinen Lauben etc.
Hauptschnur Bleiolive mit Wirbel Gummiperle Wirbel.
Danach Vorfach mit Auftriebsperle(Pilotpose ) kurz vorm Haken.
Das klappt sehr gut in Gewässer mit Strömung.
Auch mit Wurm.
Als Rute passt ne Feederrute gut.
Ich schlage da meist recht schnell an.
Vielleicht beim Fischerl 2-3sec warten.
Ne große Forelle nimmt den Happen normalerweise recht zügig.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Slappy (10. Juni 2020)

2/3 um. Hinweg mit Wobbler..... Nichts.
Rückweg mit Gummi. Bisher, nichts...... Es ist wie verhext.


----------



## nostradamus (10. Juni 2020)

Hi Bilch,
beschreib doch einfach mal in welchem Gewässer du auf Forelle gehen möchtest. 
Forelle ist in meinen Augen nicht gleich Forelle! Forelle in einem Forellenteich verhält sich ganz ganz anders, als eine Forelle in einem Bach die dort schon seit 5 Jahren lebt.... . 
Danach kann man dir in meinen Augen auch genauere Tipps geben! 
Gruß


----------



## nostradamus (10. Juni 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich Fische so mit kleinen Lauben etc.
> Hauptschnur Bleiolive mit Wirbel Gummiperle Wirbel.
> Danach Vorfach mit Auftriebsperle(Pilotpose ) kurz vorm Haken.
> ...



Hi Michi,
teste deine montage mal mit einem kleinen circle hook! 
Sollte noch um eine klasse besser laufen
mario


----------



## Andal (10. Juni 2020)

Forellen in Bächen und kleinen Flüssen sind kein Hexenwerk der Montagen und Darreichungen. Kleine Forellen beissen praktisch auf alles und jeden Köder, wenn sie vor Ort sind. Die größeren und Großforellen werden da eher zu einem "Problem". Bei denen habe ich aber auch festgestellt, dass es eher der Gusto und/oder das Revierverhalten ist, das sie beissen lässt. Oft ist es dann auch so, dass der ausgemachte Standfisch nach dem x-ten Versuch voller Wut zupackt, weil ihm dieses vorwitzige Ding, das dauernd vor seiner Nase herumtanzt, einfach auf den Nerv geht.

Bei Forellen, also wilden Tieren, an Teiche gehe ich nicht, habe ich mir über die Jahre ganz einfach Montagen angewöhnt. Kleine, knapp fingerlange Köderfische an einem durchgebundenen Haken, Nose Hooked und vielleicht ein, zwei Spaltbleie reichen meistens vollkommen aus. Oder das gleiche Spiel mit Tiroler Haken, oder leichten Chebus. Je nach Strömung und Gewässertiefe. Viel wichtiger ist dabei, dass man den Köder immer etwas in Bewegung hält, "Frechheit" simuliert. Bachforellen werden sehr schnell sehr revierbehauptend und genau diese Wut-Bisse gilt es dann zu provozieren!


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Juni 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi Bilch,
> beschreib doch einfach mal in welchem Gewässer du auf Forelle gehen möchtest.
> Forelle ist in meinen Augen nicht gleich Forelle! Forelle in einem Forellenteich verhält sich ganz ganz anders, als eine Forelle in einem Bach die dort schon seit 5 Jahren lebt.... .
> Danach kann man dir in meinen Augen auch genauere Tipps geben!
> Gruß


Meine Montage bezog sich auf Forellen in Kanälen und Stauseen.
(Isarkanal, Speichersee). 
Im Stillwasser ist diese Montage weniger effektiv. 
Außer man zupft sie.
Boden Taster,Tiroler oder wie Anderl schreibt Zwickblei geht genauso.


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Juni 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi Michi,
> teste deine montage mal mit einem kleinen circle hook!
> Sollte noch um eine klasse besser laufen
> mario


Werd ich probieren, Danke.
Ich hab kleine die ham mich bisher aber nicht überzeugt. 
Hab sie aber nur auf Friedfisch getestet.


----------



## Andal (10. Juni 2020)

Bei Kreishaken muss man sich einfach zwingen, NICHT anzuhauen. Einfach warten, bis es zieht und dann anfangen einzuholen. Kreishaken, in Verbindung mit großen Tauwürmern sind in Fließgewässern eine recht gute Lösung - wenn man sich zu beherrschen versteht.


----------



## Bilch (10. Juni 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi Bilch,
> beschreib doch einfach mal in welchem Gewässer du auf Forelle gehen möchtest.
> Forelle ist in meinen Augen nicht gleich Forelle! Forelle in einem Forellenteich verhält sich ganz ganz anders, als eine Forelle in einem Bach die dort schon seit 5 Jahren lebt.... .
> Danach kann man dir in meinen Augen auch genauere Tipps geben!
> Gruß


Stausee, 250 ha, Tiefe bis 20 m (da ich vom Ufer angeln werde, werde ich diese Stellen nicht erreichen). Auf dem See war ich noch nicht, habe aber schon viel Erfahrung mit Spinnfischen auf Stauseen. Weil ich hier auch mit KöFi angeln darf, glaube ich, dass ich damit bessere Chancen habe. Der Hecht ist ein möglicher aber nicht sehr wahrscheinlicher Beifang.


----------



## nostradamus (10. Juni 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Werd ich probieren, Danke.
> Ich hab kleine die ham mich bisher aber nicht überzeugt.
> Hab sie aber nur auf Friedfisch getestet.



Hi,
habe es vor jahren mal getetstet und bin mega begeistert davon! Wichtig ist, dass du kleine dünne Haken hast. Bezeichnungen kann ich dir gerne mal per PN senden.


----------



## nostradamus (10. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Bei Kreishaken muss man sich einfach zwingen, NICHT anzuhauen. Einfach warten, bis es zieht und dann anfangen einzuholen. Kreishaken, in Verbindung mit großen Tauwürmern sind in Fließgewässern eine recht gute Lösung - wenn man sich zu beherrschen versteht.



Anhauen ist immer ein Problem. 
Ich mache es immer so, dass ich gleich die Bremse butterweich einstelle und falls ich doch einmal anschlage passiert nichts


----------



## Andal (10. Juni 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe es vor jahren mal getetstet und bin mega begeistert davon! Wichtig ist, dass du kleine dünne Haken hast. Bezeichnungen kann ich dir gerne mal per PN senden.





nostradamus schrieb:


> Anhauen ist immer ein Problem.
> Ich mache es immer so, dass ich gleich die Bremse butterweich einstelle und falls ich doch einmal anschlage passiert nichts


Bei den kleineren CH's ist eher die Beschaffung ein Problem. Richtig gute Haken in den Größen 2, 4, 6... sind rar und nicht wirklich billig. Das Material von Mustad kann ich empfehlen. Schön "kreisig", relativ kurze Schenkel, nicht zu dickdrahtig und sehr schonend, was die kleineren Forellen angeht. Der Hakl sitz praktisch immer nur im Maulwinkel.


----------



## nostradamus (10. Juni 2020)

Andal, bei dir merkt man einfach die Erfahrung und das du dich wírklich mit dem angeln beschäftigst! 

Mustad ist meine erste Wahl! 
Bei den Größen habe ich glaube von 4 bis 10 in zweier Schritte liegen. 

Ich habe vor Jahren jeweils 10 Pck gekauft, weil sie i.a. sehr schwer zu bekommen sind. 

Gruß
Mario


----------



## DenizJP (10. Juni 2020)

Meine Damen (?) und Herren!

hat jemand ne Erfahrung für be gute Polbrillefür Brillenträger 

hab mal so ein 22€ Teil vom Askari mitgenommen

damit seh ich zwar die Schnur nen ticken besser und ca. 30cm mehr im Wasser aber das wars auch schon....

oder erwarte ich grundsätzlich zu viel? Mir wurden blühende Unterwasserlandschaften versprochen wo ich die Welse beim Laichakt beobachten kann!!


----------



## StrikerMS (10. Juni 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher, den Knopf uu drücken, den man vor dem Auswurf drückt. Und sobald man dann die Rute aufnimmt und anschlagen will, kurbelt man ein mal
> 
> Aber stimmt, wenn der Fisch nur einmal kurz dran zieht, spult die Rolle ab und gibt salat.



Wenn ich KöFi auf Zander gehe, dann mach ich das ausschließlich über Freilauf. 
Der Freilauf von meiner günstigen Spro Rolle ist fein genug um den Fisch nicht misstrauisch zu machen. 
Zusätzlich brauch ich nicht viel extra gerödel. 2 Angelständer maximal. Das Surren der Rolle ist (mir) laut genug um einen Biss oder gar Run zu erkennen. 
Wichtig ist das die Schnur auch ohne Widerstand gut mitläuft. Sprich: Birnenblei mit großer, leichtgängiger Öse, damit die Schnur nur umgelenkt wird und das Blei kaum mitarbeitet.


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Meine Damen (?) und Herren!
> 
> hat jemand ne Erfahrung für be gute Polbrillefür Brillenträger
> 
> ...


Hallo
Am besten ist ne Fit over.
Mein Dad schwört drauf beim Fliegenfischen. 








						Cocoons Fit-Over Polarisationsbrille #ML
					

Wide Line (#ML)Passt über Brillen bis zu einer Rahmengröße von 13.8 cm Breite x 3.6 cm Höhe Endlich eine Polarisationsbrille, die Sie über Ihrer normale Lesebrille tragen können. Wesentlich besser als jeder Brillenaufstecker, da es bei diesen Fit-Over Polaristionsbrillen keinerlei Steulicht mehr...




					www.aos.cc
				




Naja.
Blühende Unterwasserwelt   .
Kommt aufs Licht drauf an.
Auch obs schattig ist oder pralle Sonne.
Ich hab 3 Modelle. 
An komischen Tagen wechsle ich auch die Brille. 
Eine ist bei viel Sonne sehr gut, aber unbrauchbar Wenn's zu dunkel wird.
Da reicht schon ein Regentag.
100% sieht man auch mit einer Polbrille nicht.


----------



## Papamopps (10. Juni 2020)

StrikerMS schrieb:


> Wenn ich KöFi auf Zander gehe, dann mach ich das ausschließlich über Freilauf.
> Der Freilauf von meiner günstigen Spro Rolle ist fein genug um den Fisch nicht misstrauisch zu machen.
> Zusätzlich brauch ich nicht viel extra gerödel. 2 Angelständer maximal. Das Surren der Rolle ist (mir) laut genug um einen Biss oder gar Run zu erkennen.
> Wichtig ist das die Schnur auch ohne Widerstand gut mitläuft. Sprich: Birnenblei mit großer, leichtgängiger Öse, damit die Schnur nur umgelenkt wird und das Blei kaum mitarbeitet.



Ja mache ich auch. 

Allerdings will mein Sohn gerne cool mit Baitcaster aktiv angeln und sich dann mit an den ansitz setzen. Das wäre dann mit der Baitcaster ggf nicht möglich.


----------



## StrikerMS (10. Juni 2020)

Ach verdammt. Jetzt hab ich Baitcaster und Baitrunner vertauscht. 

Nvm. Ich trink mal meinen Kaffee weiter und tu als ob nix gewesen wäre


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Meine Damen (?) und Herren!
> 
> hat jemand ne Erfahrung für be gute Polbrillefür Brillenträger
> 
> ...



Hallo,

wie von Forelle74 schon beschrieben gibt es da durchaus Abstufungen bei der Sichtigkeit unter Wasser. Das hängt auch von der Sonneneinstrahlung und den Lichtverhältnisssen allgemein ab. Es gibt da Verhältnisse, da merkt man fast überhaupt nichts, bis hin zu wirklich guter Sicht ins Wasser.
Meist ist die Sicht ins Wasser schon deutlich besser als ohne eine Polarisationsbrille. Für Kunstköderangler, wie Spinn- und Fliegenfischer ein absoluts Muss, da man doch manchen Nachläufer sieht und dadurch mehr Chancen hat. Allerdings kommt es auch auf die Färbung  der Gläser an. Eine Brille, die gut bei hellem Sonnenlicht ist, taugt natürlich nicht soviel bei bedecktem Himmel und umgekehrt. Zwei verschieden Brillen sind da mindestens nötig. Ich habe eine braune für Sonnenschein und eine gelbe für schlechtere Lichtverhältnisse.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## nostradamus (10. Juni 2020)

hi,
interessant! 
Ich bräuchte eine neue  Polbrille und ich bin kein Brillenträger. 
Was würdet ihr empfehlen?

Fahre zum Fischen ... .

Gruß
mario


----------



## Papamopps (10. Juni 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> interessant!
> Ich bräuchte eine neue  Polbrille und ich bin kein Brillenträger.
> Was würdet ihr empfehlen?
> ...


Hab mir grad die beim Tchibo geholt 12eur, gute Hülle. Funktioniert. 

Mag aber auch gerne bei diesigem Wetter, welche mit helleren Gläsern. Gabs für 15eur bei Angelgeräte Bode bei mir um die Ecke


----------



## Andal (10. Juni 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Ja mache ich auch.
> 
> Allerdings will mein Sohn gerne cool mit Baitcaster aktiv angeln und sich dann mit an den ansitz setzen. Das wäre dann mit der Baitcaster ggf nicht möglich.





StrikerMS schrieb:


> Ach verdammt. Jetzt hab ich Baitcaster und Baitrunner vertauscht.
> 
> Nvm. Ich trink mal meinen Kaffee weiter und tu als ob nix gewesen wäre


Das geht mit jedem Rollentyp. Man muss nur den Schnurablauf so weit hemmen, dass einem die Strömung nicht die Rolle leerzieht. Von daher ist es relativ egal, ob man Stationärrolle, Wenderolle, Achsrolle, Baitrunner, Baitcaster, oder Round Profile Multi verwendet. Entweder durch die Einstellung selber, oder ganz old fashion mit einem Klümpchen Teig, oder Knetmasse, die die offene Spule so weit blockiert, dass die Schnur erst bei einem Biss locker flockig freigegeben wird.

# Polbrillen für Brillenträger...

Hauptsache sie schließt rundherum gut ab. Fit Over Brillen sind da ideal, auch wenn man da aussieht, wie Onassis der Ältere, oder eben Puck die Stubenfliege.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Juni 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> interessant!
> Ich bräuchte eine neue  Polbrille und ich bin kein Brillenträger.
> Was würdet ihr empfehlen?
> ...



Hallo,

eine mit gelben Gläsern für "schlechteres" Wetter und eine mit braunen für Sonnenschein (helleres Wetter) und darauf achten, dass möglichst kein seitlicher Lichteinfall auftritt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (10. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> darauf achten, dass möglichst kein seitlicher Lichteinfall auftritt.



Da bewährt sich dann die bereits beschriebene "Überziehbrille".

Ohne so ein Teil wäre ich damals beim Salzwasserfliegenfischen ziemlich aufgeschmissen gewesen.

Kann man auch ohne Brille drunter tragen.


----------



## Waller Michel (10. Juni 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> interessant!
> Ich bräuchte eine neue  Polbrille und ich bin kein Brillenträger.
> Was würdet ihr empfehlen?
> ...


Ich besitze 3 Stück eine von Fox und eine von Gamakatsu und eine von no name !
Die Gamakatsu und Fox nehmen sich nicht viel die sind bedingungslos zu empfehlen !
Die no name entspiegelt etwas schlechter allerdings sitzt die sehr gut auf meiner Rübe 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania (10. Juni 2020)

Kanal heute war ein einziges Desaster....
Zweimal Ruderboote in der Schnur gehat,hat mich den letzten Nerv geraubt.
Und als die guten Leutchen dann auch noch Frech geworden sind....
Nun ja ich war fast soweit,das ich die Futterschleuder zum Einsatz bringen wollte die mit den alten harten Boilies neben dem Stuhl lag.
Einen Biss hab ich noch versemmelt und das war der Tag für heute.
Ich hoffe das es morgen an anderer Stelle besser läuft.
Wünsche Allen die morgen ans Wasser kommen viel Glück und Erfolg.


----------



## Waller Michel (10. Juni 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Kanal heute war ein einziges Desaster....
> Zweimal Ruderboote in der Schnur gehat,hat mich den letzten Nerv geraubt.
> Und als die guten Leutchen dann auch noch Frech geworden sind....
> Nun ja ich war fast soweit,das ich die Futterschleuder zum Einsatz bringen wollte die mit den alten harten Boilies neben dem Stuhl lag.
> ...


So Tage gibt es immer wieder!  Dann kommt meist noch eines zum anderen und der ganze Tag ist dahin! 
Kommen aber auch wieder Tage an denen passt dann alles! 
Bei uns hat man mit Ruderbooten hauptsächlich in der Oker zutun ,da gibt es auch immer wieder welche die könnte man #@!#$& ....

LG Michael


----------



## nostradamus (10. Juni 2020)

Hi
Auch bei mir ein geschenkter angeltag. Regen und 0 Fische!


----------



## hanzz (10. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> eine von Gamakatsu





Waller Michel schrieb:


> bedingungslos zu empfehlen


Dito. 
Sehr angenehme Lichtverhältnisse 

Ne Polbrille ist auch nicht nur da um ins Wasser schauen zu können, sondern auch um die Augen zu schonen, wenn man den ganzen Tag auf Sonnenlichtreflexionen an der Wasseroberfläche schaut. 

@phirania 
Ärgere dich nicht. Morgen ist ein neuer Tag.


----------



## Naish82 (10. Juni 2020)

Ich hab mir ne Oakley Holbrook prizm Polarized in Blue iridium geholt.
Geile Sicht und Wasser und sieht auch abseits vom Fischen gut aus...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (10. Juni 2020)

yellowred schrieb:


> War heute im Laden und habe mich für die Fox Rage Ti Pro Jigger 2.70 15-50g entschieden. Danke für Eure Tipps .



Hoi,
denke du wirst da sehr zufrieden sein. Kannst ja hier mal Rückmeldung geben wie der Stecken so am Wasser ist!

Grussen Michael


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Juni 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Kanal heute war ein einziges Desaster....
> Zweimal Ruderboote in der Schnur gehat,hat mich den letzten Nerv geraubt.
> Und als die guten Leutchen dann auch noch Frech geworden sind....
> Nun ja ich war fast soweit,das ich die Futterschleuder zum Einsatz bringen wollte die mit den alten harten Boilies neben dem Stuhl lag.
> ...


Solche Tage gibt es immer mal,morgen werd es besser Kalle.


----------



## DenizJP (10. Juni 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Kanal heute war ein einziges Desaster....
> Zweimal Ruderboote in der Schnur gehat,hat mich den letzten Nerv geraubt.
> Und als die guten Leutchen dann auch noch Frech geworden sind....
> Nun ja ich war fast soweit,das ich die Futterschleuder zum Einsatz bringen wollte die mit den alten harten Boilies neben dem Stuhl lag.
> ...




wenns tröstet..vorgestern hammerharten Biss auf KöFi gehabt, setz den Anhieb uuuund lande mit der Rute und Schnur im Dornenbusch daneben.
erstmal 10min da rausgeflechtet inkl. zig Dornen in den Händen...

Fisch war auch weg...


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Juni 2020)

Meine neuen Schätze sind da  .
Das der erste "Big" heißt finde ich witzig .
Hatte sie mir zwar größer vorgestellt, aber passt für meine Einsatzzwecke gut.


----------



## Waller Michel (10. Juni 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Meine neuen Schätze sind da  .
> Das der erste "Big" heißt finde ich witzig .
> Hatte sie mir zwar größer vorgestellt, aber passt für meine Einsatzzwecke gut.
> Anhang anzeigen 348156


Wooow ! Sieht sehr gut aus! 
Viel Spaß damit! 

LG Michael


----------



## yellowred (10. Juni 2020)

Die Flugeinschaften von dem ganzen unten sind etwas bescheiden. Hat mich am Wasser enttäuscht, allerdings glaube ich, dass der trotzdem gut auf Forelle geht. Viel Spaß damit.


Forelle74 schrieb:


> Meine neuen Schätze sind da  .
> Das der erste "Big" heißt finde ich witzig .
> Hatte sie mir zwar größer vorgestellt, aber passt für meine Einsatzzwecke gut.
> Anhang anzeigen 348156


----------



## Slappy (10. Juni 2020)

So, kurze Abschlußbericht.
Nach 6h gab es nicht einen Biss. Die Räuber im Fluss und ich.... Eine Geschichte die nicht sehr viel zu berichten hat.....


----------



## Waller Michel (10. Juni 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> So, kurze Abschlußbericht.
> Nach 6h gab es nicht einen Biss. Die Räuber im Fluss und ich.... Eine Geschichte die nicht sehr viel zu berichten hat.....


Im Moment klagen viele! Das sind immer so Phasen ,die gehen auch wieder vorbei! 

LG Michael


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Juni 2020)

yellowred schrieb:


> Die Flugeinschaften von dem ganzen unten sind etwas bescheiden. Hat mich am Wasser enttäuscht, allerdings glaube ich, dass der trotzdem gut auf Forelle geht. Viel Spaß damit.


Hat mich auch gewundert das der mit 4g viel größer ist als der 6g drüber.
Warscheinlich anderes Material.
Danke .




Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wooow ! Sieht sehr gut aus!
> Viel Spaß damit!
> LG Michael


Danke.

Die werden am nächsten Wochenende getestet.
Wenn nix dazwischen kommt.
Freu mich schon.
Bericht folgt........


----------



## Slappy (11. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Im Moment klagen viele! Das sind immer so Phasen ,die gehen auch wieder vorbei!
> 
> LG Michael


Dein Wort in Petrus Ohr..... 

Immerhin weiß ich jetzt das Mama Nutria sehr lieb ist. An Spot x ist sie vor Schreck ins Wasser gesprungen. Ihre 2 junge saßen 1m neben mir. Der nächste Spot war auf dem Landsteg gegenüber. Ich werf da so vor mich hin und denke irgendwann, da ist doch irgendwas hinter mir. Ich schau nach hinten und die Mama sitzt keine 50cm hinter mir mit auf dem Streifen und beobachtet mich. Als ich ihr sagte das ich eh nichts fange und sie lieber auf ihre Kinder aufpassen sollte drehte sie sich um und ging ins Wasser um tatsächlich wieder auf die andre Seite zu schwimmen.

Irgendwann später ist mir noch ne Bisamratte vor den Füßen lang geschwommen.....


----------



## Mescalero (11. Juni 2020)

#Polbrille

Irgendwann habe ich mal ein billiges Ding von Aliexpress geordert, das war in jeder Hinsicht rausgeschmissenes Geld. Sieht Kacke aus, der Filter polarisiert so gut wie überhaupt nicht und die Passform ist auch nicht mal so gut. Die drei oder vier Euro hätte ich mal lieber sinnvoll investiert, in Tabak z.B.

Bei Brillen ist es wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie bei Schuhen: Qualität ist nicht billig.


----------



## Bilch (11. Juni 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> Dein Wort in Petrus Ohr.....
> 
> Immerhin weiß ich jetzt das Mama Nutria sehr lieb ist. An Spot x ist sie vor Schreck ins Wasser gesprungen. Ihre 2 junge saßen 1m neben mir. Der nächste Spot war auf dem Landsteg gegenüber. Ich werf da so vor mich hin und denke irgendwann, da ist doch irgendwas hinter mir. Ich schau nach hinten und die Mama sitzt keine 50cm hinter mir mit auf dem Streifen und beobachtet mich. Als ich ihr sagte das ich eh nichts fange und sie lieber auf ihre Kinder aufpassen sollte drehte sie sich um und ging ins Wasser um tatsächlich wieder auf die andre Seite zu schwimmen.
> 
> Irgendwann später ist mir noch ne Bisamratte vor den Füßen lang geschwommen.....


Das sind die schönsten Momente beim Angeln ...


----------



## Waller Michel (11. Juni 2020)

Ja an unseren Gewässern bekommt man die Tiere auch immer wieder zu Gesicht! 
Ich finde es auch immer wieder interessant Sie zu beobachten


----------



## hanzz (11. Juni 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> #Polbrille
> 
> Irgendwann habe ich mal ein billiges Ding von Aliexpress geordert, das war in jeder Hinsicht rausgeschmissenes Geld. Sieht Kacke aus, der Filter polarisiert so gut wie überhaupt nicht und die Passform ist auch nicht mal so gut. Die drei oder vier Euro hätte ich mal lieber sinnvoll investiert, in Tabak z.B.
> 
> Bei Brillen ist es wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie bei Schuhen: Qualität ist nicht billig.


Ich hab mir noch eine bei dm zugelegt. Eher gelbe Gläser. Hat 12 € gekostet. Ist wirklich gut für den Preis. Kann man halt auch anprobieren und mal ne Weile durchschauen.


----------



## hanzz (11. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja an unseren Gewässern bekommt man die Tiere auch immer wieder zu Gesicht!
> Ich finde es auch immer wieder interessant Sie zu beobachten
> Anhang anzeigen 348165


Nicht nur schwimmende Tiere. 
Da denkt man an nix, steht am Rhein in der Steinpackung und dreht sich mal um.


----------



## Waller Michel (11. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich hab mir noch eine bei dm zugelegt. Eher gelbe Gläser. Hat 12 € gekostet. Ist wirklich gut für den Preis. Kann man halt auch anprobieren und mal ne Weile durchschauen.


So mit gelben Gläsern wollte ich mir evtl auch noch eine besorgen für die trüben und regnerischen Tage ..
Da können normale Polbrillen manchmal wirklich zu dunkel sein. 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania (11. Juni 2020)

Ja sind treue Gesellen..
Günter und ich wir kennen uns schon ein paar Jahre.


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Meine neuen Schätze sind da  .
> Das der erste "Big" heißt finde ich witzig .
> Hatte sie mir zwar größer vorgestellt, aber passt für meine Einsatzzwecke gut.
> Anhang anzeigen 348156


Die fliegen meistens viel zu weit - jedenfalls am Forellenbach.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (11. Juni 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> #Polbrille
> Die drei oder vier Euro hätte ich mal lieber sinnvoll investiert, in Tabak z.B.
> 
> Bei Brillen ist es wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie bei Schuhen: Qualität ist nicht billig.



Boar,
in deinem Leben läuft grundsätzlich etwas falsch wenn du zuerst an Tabak denkst als an* BIER ......*



phirania schrieb:


> Ja sind treue Gesellen..
> Günter und ich wir kennen uns schon ein paar Jahre.



Ein Anglerbuddy im Verein: Die Dinger machen sich ganz gut in der Küche und das hat der im ernst gesagt!!
Stellenweise sind die richtig übel penetrant die Viecher weil sie von Passanten gefüttert werden und dann mit Nachdruck von mir auch was haben wollen! Selbst wenn du dem mit dem Stecken eine überziehst dauert es keine Minute bis er wieder da ist. 

Grussen Michael


----------



## DenizJP (11. Juni 2020)

Tatsächlich sollen Nutria sich gut fürs BBQ eignen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Juni 2020)

Schöner Thread! Als Barschhunter vor dem Herrn werde ich euch bei Zeiten mit nervtötenden Fragen zu den anvisierten Rapfen an der Elbe massakrieren (tackletechnsich)! Hier einer meiner besten Barsche 2020:


----------



## Waller Michel (11. Juni 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Schöner Thread! Als Barschhunter vor dem Herrn werde ich euch bei Zeiten mit nervtötenden Fragen zu den anvisierten Rapfen an der Elbe massakrieren (tackletechnsich)! Hier einer meiner besten Barsche 2020:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348205


Das ist ja ein richtiges Flussmonster 
Der Thread ist vom Ükel abgekupfert ; also praktisch deine Idee ,nur halt für Raubfisch !

Jedenfalls schön dich hier zu lesen! 

Barsche in der Größe nerven einen bei uns auch reichlich sobald Maden zu Wasser bringt  ! 
Wobei mit einer leichten Spinnrute und einer hohen Stückzahl sogar die Spaß bringen können! 

LG Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein richtiges Flussmonster
> Der Thread ist vom Ükel abgekupfert ; also praktisch deine Idee ,nur halt für Raubfisch !
> 
> Jedenfalls schön dich hier zu lesen!
> ...



Was heißt abgekupfert, Stammtische gab es schon vor meiner Zeit, in Kneipen oder Foren! Ich finde die (deine) Idee einfach Dufte. Wird mir helfen, wenn ich mich vom Gerät her auf Rapfen an der Elbe einstellen will. Bei mir in den Buhnen schwimmen nämlich Silberpfeile so groß wie Graskarpfen rum, ich besitze aber keine einzige Spinnrute mehr!

Was die Barsche anbelangt: Das Foto ist sogar vom letzten Jahr, in 2020 ging mir noch kein einziges Exemplar an den Haken. Sonst immer beim Feedern, häufig beim reinholen der Montage. Mit kleinen Spinnern die Uferkante entlang, bis vor die eigenen Füße, hatte ich auch ein paar bessere Exemplare erwischt, Allerdings selten über 30 Zentimeter. Sind schon interessante Fische!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Juni 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Schöner Thread! Als Barschhunter vor dem Herrn werde ich euch bei Zeiten mit nervtötenden Fragen zu den anvisierten Rapfen an der Elbe massakrieren (tackletechnsich)! Hier einer meiner besten Barsche 2020:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348205



Top Köfi für Aal und Zander. Auf Rapfen gehste besser mit schnell geführten Oberflächenköder in der Elbe...vor allem am Buhnenkopf und an den Uferkanten der Buhne selber.
Genau da jagen die Rapfen ihre Beute (vornehmlich Ukel), das häufige Klatschen ist nicht überhörbar


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Top Köfi für Aal und Zander. Auf Rapfen gehste besser mit schnell geführten Oberflächenköder in der Elbe...vor allem am Buhnenkopf und an den Uferkanten der Buhne selber.
> Genau da jagen die Rapfen ihre Beute (vornehmlich Ukel), das häufige Klatschen ist nicht überhörbar



Die Rapfen stehen bei uns im wirklich flachen Wasser (oft keine 50 Zentimeter), da kann ich den Köder ja nur durchfeuern, allerdings kommen die Bisse wahrscheinlich auf so kurzer Distanz, das wohl Geflecht nicht die beste Idee wäre?

Aber du schreibst gerade was: Wie siehts mit Köfi auf Rapfen aus, geht da was? Ich meine, Raubfische müssten sich doch für aufwandsfreie Nahrung interessieren oder ist der Rapfen dauerhaft auf Speed in den Sommermonaten und nur auf lebendige Nahrung eingestellt? Ich hatte nämlich vor kurzen einen Hybrid (Rapfen/Aland), sowie einen Rapfen auf Brotflocke gefangen. Ganz so abwegig dürften stationäre Köfis dann doch nicht sein, oder?!


----------



## Waller Michel (11. Juni 2020)

Gibt selbstverständlich viele gute Methoden für Rapfen. ...ich persönlich bevorzuge bei Rapfen gerne Wobbler an der Baitcast ,die Rolle mit einer richtig hohen Übersetzung. ...dann kurbelt man sich keinen Ast !
Die sind verdammt schnell und betrachten Sich dabei den Köder in aller Ruhe !
Aber das geht auch prima mit Köfi am System! 
In der Elbe musste halt auch immer mal mit einem Hänger rechnen !


LG


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Juni 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Rapfen stehen bei uns im wirklich flachen Wasser (oft keine 50 Zentimeter), da kann ich den Köder ja nur durchfeuern, allerdings kommen die Bisse wahrscheinlich auf so kurzer Distanz, das wohl Geflecht nicht die beste Idee wäre?
> 
> Aber du schreibst gerade was: Wie siehts mit Köfi auf Rapfen aus, geht da was? Ich meine, Raubfische müssten sich doch für aufwandsfreie Nahrung interessieren oder ist der Rapfen dauerhaft auf Speed in den Sommermonaten und nur auf lebendige Nahrung eingestellt? Ich hatte nämlich vor kurzen einen Hybrid (Rapfen/Aland), sowie einen Rapfen auf Brotflocke gefangen. Ganz so abwegig dürften stationäre Köfis dann doch nicht sein, oder?!



Rapfen auf Köfi ist in der Elbe nicht so oft, passiert hin und wieder schonmal aber eher zufällig. Jetzt in der wärmeren Zeit jagen die Rapfen einfach durch die Kleinfischschwärme von Ukel, Döbel und Aland, vorwiegen im Flachwasserbereich, denn dort seht halt der Kleinfisch.
Wenn das Wasser wieder kühler wird kann man die Rapfen aber sehr gut mit Köfi auch auf Grund fangen, sofern die Wollis nicht schneller sind, was meisten der Fall sein wird.
Rapfen sind keine Lauerjäger wie Hechte, die sind ständig unterwegs und im Sommer quasi nur auf Speed, eben weil die Beute auch flink ist.
Bedeckter Himmel, schwüle Luft und dazu noch die späten Nachmittagsstunden sind bei uns hier an der Elbe nen gutes Zeichen für Rapfen, da kocht schonmal das Wasser und es klatscht quasi dauernd.
Im MLK ist das auch nicht viel anders, wenngleich dort halt keine Buhnen sind. Da ziehen die Rapfen deutlich hör-und sichtbar direkt vor deinen Füßen über die Steinpackung und krachen in die Ukelschwärme an der Oberfläche.
Nen toten Köfi dort präsentiert ignorieren sie, da zeigen andre Räuber wie Zander deutlich mehr Interesse dran.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Juni 2020)

Nun gut, die Natur der Rapfen beobachte ich ja beim Feedern durchweg. Ist schon interessant: Die Kleinfische werden Richtung Ufer ins superflache Wasser gedrängt und dann einkassiert. Manchmal springen die Ükel sogar versehentlich ans Ufer und ich durfte schon für die Rückreise behilflich sein. Das sich Rapfen nicht an Köfis gütlich tun, zumindest im warmen Wasser, hatte mir mein Bauchgefühl auch schon gesagt. So gut wie keiner meiner Kollegen hatte auch Rapfen beim Hecht/Zanderangeln erwischt.

Dann also die Spinnrute, ist ja auch nicht so verkehrt!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Juni 2020)

Da brauchste auch nix dolles zum Spinnangeln für, einfach ne mittlere Spinne, Rolle und Mono..fertig. Paar schlanke leichte Blinker, evtl. noch Popper oder schwimmende schnellführbare Wobbler und los gehts. Die Blinker langen aber völlig, gern in klassischem Silber, da brauchts keine Farbpalette. Silber fängt immer.

PS: Devons sind übrigens auch ne Bank, gerade in der Elbe. Kennt nur kaum noch einer.


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Juni 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 348205



Deibel. Bei nem Drill von so einem Giganten ist schon so manch einer bei drauf gegangen. Sei froh das es gut gegangen ist


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2020)

Rapfen haben immer so ihre Eigenheiten. Hier am Rhein sind drei Dinge wichtig. Wann, wo und ein bisschen rot am Blinker...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Deibel. Bei nem Drill von so einem Giganten ist schon so manch einer bei drauf gegangen. Sei froh das es gut gegangen ist



Am Winkelpicker ein ernst zunehmender Gegner!  



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> PS: Devons sind übrigens auch ne Bank, gerade in der Elbe. Kennt nur kaum noch einer.



Ich hab sowas ähnliches in der Kiste! (ernsthaft, was sind das überhaupt für Dinger?)


----------



## Jason (11. Juni 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Am Winkelpicker ein ernst zunehmender Gegner!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die werden meines Wissens "Zocker" genannt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Juni 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Die werden meines Wissens "Zocker" genannt.



Jut, Aale will ich nicht fangen! Danke für die Info, Jason.


----------



## Forelle74 (11. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Die fliegen meistens viel zu weit - jedenfalls am Forellenbach.


Unserer ist bisl breiter. 
Zumindest oberhalb des Wehres.
Und im Durchschnitt 2m tief.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Am Winkelpicker ein ernst zunehmender Gegner!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In der Mitte  ist n kleiner Zocker.
Die sind prima für Barch und fliegen weit.


----------



## Forelle74 (11. Juni 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jut, Aale will ich nicht fangen! Danke für die Info, Jason.


Zocker sind sowas wie mini Pilker fürs Süßwasser.





						Beim Zocken als Angelmethode kannst Du vor allem Zander und Barsche angeln.
					

Eine schnellere und ruckartige Köderführung beim Zocken bringt regelmäßig viele Barsche und große Zander an die Oberfläche. Der Zocker muss dabei kurz über Grund angeboten werden.




					www.luckylures.eu
				




Auch Forellen gehen da drauf.


----------



## Jason (11. Juni 2020)

Genau, und die anderen beiden sind Topedeos. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Juni 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Zocker sind sowas wie mini Pilker fürs Süßwasser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meine diesen @zokker, pardon!


----------



## Jason (11. Juni 2020)

Hier auch ein Raubfischlein von mir. War allerdings nicht mein Zielfisch. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero (11. Juni 2020)

#Nutria/Bisam
In der DDR haben sich manche Leute ein fettes Taschengeld mit Nutrias verdient, die Felle wurden recht gut bezahlt. Das Fleisch gab es dann gelegentlich statt Sauerbraten am Sonntag.
Hier gibt es auch massig davon, allerdings sind die sehr scheu. Heute schwamm einer geradewegs in meine Richtung, sah mich zwei Meter vor dem Ufer und legte eine astreine Rolle im Wasser hin - 180 Grad Kehrtwende und Tauchstation. Wobei ich mir nie sicher bin, obs eine Bisamratte war oder ein Nutria.


----------



## Fruehling (11. Juni 2020)

@FF
Aktuell werden überall für kleines Geld die Slider von Salmo angeboten. Die in schwimmend sorgten schon vor Jahren immer wieder für vordere Ränge bei den Rapfenturnieren auf Barschalarm, wenn sie einfach nur schnell eingeleiert wurden.

Die Zielfischgröße steigt dabei mit der Größe der Köder...


----------



## phirania (11. Juni 2020)

Heute am Kanal war echt tote Hose..


----------



## alexpp (11. Juni 2020)

@Andal 
Welche Blinker bevorzugst Du und in welchen Bereichen werden die Rapfen vornehmlich beangelt?
Will ab dieser Saison am Rhein im Kölner Raum mehr auf Rapfen und Barsch angeln und nicht wie bisher praktisch nur nachts auf Zander. Barsche nur paar Mal beim Feedern auf Barben mit Maden gehabt. Als Köder für Rapfen zusätzlich noch Balzer Colonel Z und Spro ASP Speed Spin besorgt, auch paar Zocker, falls es noch weiter gehen soll. Die Salmo Slider werden auch noch unbedingt gekauft.


----------



## Andal (12. Juni 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> @Andal
> Welche Blinker bevorzugst Du und in welchen Bereichen werden die Rapfen vornehmlich beangelt?
> Will ab dieser Saison am Rhein im Kölner Raum mehr auf Rapfen und Barsch angeln und nicht wie bisher praktisch nur nachts auf Zander. Barsche nur paar Mal beim Feedern auf Barben mit Maden gehabt. Als Köder für Rapfen zusätzlich noch Balzer Colonel Z und Spro ASP Speed Spin besorgt, auch paar Zocker, falls es noch weiter gehen soll. Die Salmo Slider werden auch noch unbedingt gekauft.


Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl an Rapfen-Blinkern, wie ich sie gerne verwende. Alles von MaSoCa. Aber prinzipiell ist es ziemlich egal, von wem sie sind. Hauptsache rattenscharfe Haken!




Zu den Spots.
Hier gibt es zahlreiche Vorfluter von Oberflächenwasser, die recht weit in den Fluss reichen und einen gewissen Stau verursachen. In diesem Staubereich halten sich vorzugsweise viele Brutfische auf. Wenn dann der Tag zur Neige geht, geben die Rapfen richtig Gas zum Abendmahl. Wichtig ist, dass keine Sonne mehr aufs Wasser fällt. Du siehts ja dann ganz deutlich, wann das Zeitfenster aufgeht.

Ein anderer Platz liegt gleich unterhalb eines Fähranlegers. Nur wirklich gut, wenn der Pegel niedrig ist. Dann sammeln sich viele Futterfisch und die etwas ausgetiefte Rinne bietet den Rapfen Platz.

Einfach die Blinker schön weit rausklötzeln und ziemlich zügig einholen. Bei einem Biss muss, b.z.w. soll man nicht anhauen. Die Rapfen schlagen oft erst mal mit dem Schädel nach der Beute und setzen dann nach. Das relativ hohe Einholtempo sorgt dafür, dass es den Haken setzt und den Rest erledigt dann der Fisch mit seiner ersten Flucht selber. Einem Rapfen muss man kein drittes Nasenloch zimmern, so wie beim Zander.

Ich fische auf die Rapfen gerne mit langen Ruten und die sind weder beinhart, noch recht heavey. Meerforellenrute trifft es ganz gut. Damit kommt man auch bei leichten Blinkern richtig weit, hat so eine lange Laufzeit im heissen Bereich, kann den Köder schön führen und der Drill ist einfach geiler, als mit einem beinharten Mikaodstäbchen. Und ein nicht zu kleiner Kescher ist beim Rapfenfischen auch kein Fehler.


----------



## alexpp (12. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort!


----------



## hanzz (12. Juni 2020)

Nächste Woche geht auch meine Rapfenjagd los. 
Gestern günstig geschossen


----------



## phirania (12. Juni 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Hier auch ein Raubfischlein von mir. War allerdings nicht mein Zielfisch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Petri schöner Barsch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Juni 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> @FF
> Aktuell werden überall für kleines Geld die Slider von Salmo angeboten. Die in schwimmend sorgten schon vor Jahren immer wieder für vordere Ränge bei den Rapfenturnieren auf Barschalarm, wenn sie einfach nur schnell eingeleiert wurden.
> 
> Die Zielfischgröße steigt dabei mit der Größe der Köder...



Danke für die Info, check ich ab!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Juni 2020)

Hach, und bevor ich es vergesse, hier ist der Hybrid aus Rapfen und Aland aus der Elbe. Auf dem ersten Foto hatte ich noch auf Rapfen getippt, beim zweiten Bild (gleicher Fisch, Maul geschlossen, perspektive leicht anders) dann auf Mischmasch. Schuppen an der Seitenlinie ausgezählt: 63! Genau zwischen beiden Fischarten.....


----------



## Bilch (12. Juni 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hach, und bevor ich es vergesse, hier ist der Hybrid aus Rapfen und Aland aus der Elbe. Auf dem ersten Foto hatte ich noch auf Rapfen getippt, beim zweiten Bild (gleicher Fisch, Maul geschlossen, perspektive leicht anders) dann auf Mischmasch. Schuppen an der Seitenlinie ausgezählt: 63! Genau zwischen beiden Fischarten.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348274
> Anhang anzeigen 348273


Interessant! Das hatten wir schon mal.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Juni 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Interessant! Das hatten wir schon mal.



Schau an! Ich hatte mir anfänglich auch keine Gedanken darüber gemacht, allerdings kam mir die Maulspalte etwas zu tief für einen Aland vor. Dann noch das zweite Foto und zack, die Schuppen gezählt und das Drama ist perfekt: Es ist scheinbar beides! Würde mich aber auch nicht wundern, wir haben sowohl einen größeren Bestand an Alanden, wie auch Rapfen an der Elbe und die Laichgebiete beschränken sich ja bei den niedrigen Pegeln nur auf Buhnenfelder, Häfen und Löcher mit Anbindung.

Ich muss mal drauf achten, wenn ich den nächsten Raubzug mit der Brotflocke starte. Da sind Rapfen (meist um die 50 Zentimeter) fast immer dabei. Schlagen sich die Bäuche zwischen meinem Futterplatz mit den kleinen Rotaugen und Ukeleis voll. Daher auch mein gesteigertes Interesse am Rapfen, das kann ich jetzt nicht mehr ignorieren.


----------



## Tikey0815 (12. Juni 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Schau an! Ich hatte mir anfänglich auch keine Gedanken darüber gemacht, allerdings kam mir die Maulspalte etwas zu tief für einen Aland vor. Dann noch das zweite Foto und zack, die Schuppen gezählt und das Drama ist perfekt: Es ist scheinbar beides! Würde mich aber auch nicht wundern, wir haben sowohl einen größeren Bestand an Alanden, wie auch Rapfen an der Elbe und die Laichgebiete beschränken sich ja bei den niedrigen Pegeln nur auf Buhnenfelder, Häfen und Löcher mit Anbindung.
> 
> Ich muss mal drauf achten, wenn ich den nächsten Raubzug mit der Brotflocke starte. Da sind Rapfen (meist um die 50 Zentimeter) fast immer dabei. Schlagen sich die Bäuche zwischen meinem Futterplatz mit den kleinen Rotaugen und Ukeleis voll. Daher auch mein gesteigertes Interesse am Rapfen, das kann ich jetzt nicht mehr ignorieren.


Womöglich entwickelst du dich noch zu Mister FF Pikemaster


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Juni 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Die werden meines Wissens "Zocker" genannt.



Richtig..quasi eine stark verkleinerte Version eines Pilkers, vornehmlich zum Barscheln.


----------



## StrikerMS (12. Juni 2020)

Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit der Troy 25 von Zeck? Ich liebäugel schon etwas länger mit einer Reiserute die auf ausgedehnten Wanderungen oder Fahrradtouren ein kleines Highlight (für mich, als Angler) darstellt. Dabei würd ich eher auf`s Barschel`n setzten, einfach da die Frequenz hier am höchsten ist, und man sich ja doch über jeden noch so kleinen Fisch freut.


----------



## yellowred (12. Juni 2020)

Schau dir mal die Xtender-Serie von Spro an. Ich habe selber die 1.80m Variante bis 8g und bin ziemlich glücklich damit
. Die kann überall mit hin. Zur Zeck kann ich nichts sagen. 





StrikerMS schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit der Troy 25 von Zeck? Ich liebäugel schon etwas länger mit einer Reiserute die auf ausgedehnten Wanderungen oder Fahrradtouren ein kleines Highlight (für mich, als Angler) darstellt. Dabei würd ich eher auf`s Barschel`n setzten, einfach da die Frequenz hier am höchsten ist, und man sich ja doch über jeden noch so kleinen Fisch freut.


----------



## rustaweli (12. Juni 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Meine neuen Schätze sind da  .
> Das der erste "Big" heißt finde ich witzig .
> Hatte sie mir zwar größer vorgestellt, aber passt für meine Einsatzzwecke gut.
> Anhang anzeigen 348156



Sind gute Teile. Arbeiten jetzt auch mit "Lieblingsköder" zusammen. Bei Barsch und Forelle würde ich empfehlen( bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ohne Klugscheisserei und jeder wie er mag) die Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken zu tauschen, "verkehrt" rum einzuhängen und Widerhaken anzudrücken. Fängig waren sie absolut die letzten 1-2 Jahre. Je nach Befischungsdruck und Spinnanteil könnte es dieses Jahr schwerer werden, wie hier. Mittlerweile kennen nach jeder Saison die Fische die Topköder letzter Saison mit Namen. Aber allgemein guter Kauf und fängig.   
Petri, Spaß machen sie!


----------



## Forelle74 (12. Juni 2020)

Alles gut .
Es werden eh Einzellhaken verwendet oder zumindest die Wiederhaken entfernt.
Bei uns kennen die Fische eher alle Wobbler marken auswendig.
Oder alle Spinnerpaletten von 1980-1990.
Hab letztes Jahr mit nem stinknormalen Twister in Glitter Mega gefangen.

Alles moderne(Wobbler etc...) hat eher versagt.
Die Dinger haben mir es halt angetan,  und werden bei uns noch eher unbekannt sein.
Fliege geht ja auch.

Aber an einem Kanalstück kann man schlecht ans und ins Wasser.
Und mit Spinnrute kann man dort alles besser abfischen.
Grüße Michi


----------



## DenizJP (12. Juni 2020)

Kleine Frage in die Runde 

ein versierter Angelshopbesitzer hat mir heute empfohlen bei Köfis den Haken aus dem Rücken rauszuziehen wie bei einem GuFi

grund wäre dass die Zander im Fluss meist von hinten gegen die Strömung kämen um die kleinen Fische von hinten einzusaugen

ich kannte bisher nur den Haken aus Kopf Kiemen oder Mailbereich raus?


----------



## Papamopps (12. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Kleine Frage in die Runde
> 
> ein versierter Angelshopbesitzer hat mir heute empfohlen bei Köfis den Haken aus dem Rücken rauszuziehen wie bei einem GuFi
> 
> ...



Es gibt doch auch Klderfischsystheme, die wir ein Jigkopf in dem Köfi befestigt werden 

Um damit zu spinen


----------



## hanzz (12. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Kleine Frage in die Runde
> 
> ein versierter Angelshopbesitzer hat mir heute empfohlen bei Köfis den Haken aus dem Rücken rauszuziehen wie bei einem GuFi
> 
> ...


Das ist sicher nicht immer gleich, wie der Zander seine Beute greift. 
Bei Strömung überlegt er sicher weniger wie er sie schnappt, Hauptsache die Beute ist nicht weg oder wird von Konkurrenten weggeschnappt. 
Die einen schwören drauf, nur durch die Lippe anzuködern, die anderen lassen den Haken aus dem Maul und die einen aus dem Rücken schauen. 
Fangen alle.


----------



## DenizJP (12. Juni 2020)

Bei mir tu ich jedoch mit Grundmontage angeln also nicht aktiv einkurbeln


----------



## hanzz (12. Juni 2020)

Wie groß waren nochmal deine Köfis so im Schnitt?
Bei kleinen Köfis saugt der Zander den doch eh komplett ein. Da muss der Haken nur weit genug aus dem Köfi rausgucken.


----------



## DenizJP (12. Juni 2020)

5-8cm

da ich aktuell keine größeren Grundeln rausbekommen habe


----------



## Andal (12. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wie groß waren nochmal deine Köfis so im Schnitt?
> Bei kleinen Köfis saugt der Zander den doch eh komplett ein. Da muss der Haken nur weit genug aus dem Köfi rausgucken.





DenizJP schrieb:


> 5-8cm
> 
> da ich aktuell keine größeren Grundeln rausbekommen habe


4er Wackyhaken (das zur Verdeutlichung der Form, Drahtstärke, etc.) und mit dem Anhieb keine Ewigkeiten warten. Und dann eine simple Lippenanköderung.


----------



## DenizJP (12. Juni 2020)

Ok danke 

kleine Frage: wie lange lasst ihr den Köfi im Wasser stehen?


----------



## Andal (12. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ok danke
> 
> kleine Frage: wie lange lasst ihr den Köfi im Wasser stehen?


Bis einer beisst, Bis ich gehe, Bis ich zur Ansicht gelange, dass es an anderer Stelle besser sein könnte. Köderfisch, insbesondere Grundeln verschleissen ja nicht so schnell.


----------



## hanzz (12. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Bis einer beisst, Bis ich gehe, Bis ich zur Ansicht gelange, dass es an anderer Stelle besser sein könnte. Köderfisch, insbesondere Grundeln verschleissen ja nicht so schnell.


Genau. Und Andal schrieb auch schon von Grundeln in Salz einlegen. Macht sie noch haltbarer.


----------



## Andal (12. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Genau. Und Andal schrieb auch schon von Grundeln in Salz einlegen. Macht sie noch haltbarer.


Nicht nur das. Salz ist auch im Süßwasser ein Mangelstoff und somit auch in gewisser Weise ein Attraktor.


----------



## hanzz (12. Juni 2020)

Wenn ich im schon mal im Winter im Duisburger Hafen angeln gehe, nehm ich gerne Ukels in Salz eingelegt am DS System. Ist zwar schon was her, aber kommt im nächsten Winter wieder auf den Plan. Halten so viel länger am Haken,


----------



## Minimax (12. Juni 2020)

Ich muss sagen, der Raubfisch-Stammtisch gefällt mir außerordentlich gut. Ich lese viel interessantes und da dies ein 'junger' Thread ist, freue ich mich auch ganz besonders über die Beiträge die Basics betreffend (spinntechnisch bin ich noch in der Wachsmalkreidephase der Erkenntnis).
Da bekomme ich direkt Lust, auch mal wieder zu Kunstködern,
Tolle Sache Jungs,   
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel (12. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, der Raubfisch-Stammtisch gefällt mir außerordentlich gut. Ich lese viel interessantes und da dies ein 'junger' Thread ist, freue ich mich auch ganz besonders über die Beiträge die Basics betreffend (spinntechnisch bin ich noch in der Wachsmalkreidephase der Erkenntnis).
> Da bekomme ich direkt Lust, auch mal wieder zu Kunstködern,
> Tolle Sache Jungs,
> Hg
> Minimax



Freut mich sehr das es dir gefällt! 
Mich freut es dich hier zu lesen! 

Mit dem Angeln finde ich es persönlich wie im richtigen Leben! Die Abwechslung macht den Unterschied 
Und ich finde das man bei jeder Art Angeln etwas dazu lernt das man dann auch für eine andere Angelart gebrauchen kann! 
Ich denke immer, wer aufgehört hat besser zu werden, hat angefangen schlecht zu sein! 

Freu mich immer was neues zu lesen und zu lernen! Deshalb ist es gut wenn sich viele erfahrene Angler hier austauschen 

LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero (13. Juni 2020)

Mir gefällt der Weg, den der RFStT einschlägt, bisher auch ziemlich gut! Scheinbar geht es nicht um die geilste selbst aus Japonien importierte 400€-Rute oder den sechziger Barsch sondern um einen lockeren, entspannten Austausch - Stammtisch eben. Sehr gut!

Letztens beim Dealer (ich wühle mich immer durch die Kisten mit den Ramsch- und Sonderangeboten, ja durch JEDE) gab es kleine Spinner, gedacht für Forelle. Die sehen aus wie Mepps, sind aber statt mit Draht mit Fluo gebunden, superklein und haben einen 8er Forellenhaken dran, Gewicht anderthalb Gramm oder so. Stückpreis weniger als eine Zigarette....ich werde versuchen, Stachelritter damit zu fangen.


----------



## Waller Michel (13. Juni 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Mir gefällt der Weg, den der RFStT einschlägt, bisher auch ziemlich gut! Scheinbar geht es nicht um die geilste selbst aus Japonien importierte 400€-Rute oder den sechziger Barsch sondern um einen lockeren, entspannten Austausch - Stammtisch eben. Sehr gut!
> 
> Letztens beim Dealer (ich wühle mich immer durch die Kisten mit den Ramsch- und Sonderangeboten, ja durch JEDE) gab es kleine Spinner, gedacht für Forelle. Die sehen aus wie Mepps, sind aber statt mit Draht mit Fluo gebunden, superklein und haben einen 8er Forellenhaken dran, Gewicht anderthalb Gramm oder so. Stückpreis weniger als eine Zigarette....ich werde versuchen, Stachelritter damit zu fangen.



Die kleinen Spinner sind eigentlich genau so fängig wie die Spoons !
Auch auf Saibling kann man sie super gut einsetzen! 
Bei Spinnern muss man nur immer gucken wie langsam man Sie noch führen kann, damit Sie ihre Spinnbewegung ausführen 

LG Michael


----------



## DenizJP (13. Juni 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Mir gefällt der Weg, den der RFStT einschlägt, bisher auch ziemlich gut! Scheinbar geht es nicht um die geilste selbst aus Japonien importierte 400€-Rute oder den sechziger Barsch sondern um einen lockeren, entspannten Austausch - Stammtisch eben. Sehr gut!



muss gestehen ich bin inzwischen hier aktiver wie auf BA..

das ganze „mein 2000€ Tackle aus den Bergen von Japan  „ und „wer Fische entnimmt der frisst auch Kinder „ Einstellung haben mich bissel verschreckt..


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2020)

Es gibt keine "besonders edle", oder auch banale Art zu Fischen. Auch wenn das ein paar Zeitgenossen immer so herüber bringen wollen. "Ich fische ja nur soundso, weil blah. blah blah...!" ist nicht der Anzeiger für besonders wichtige Angler, Arten und Beiträge. Ob nun Japanrolle für mehrere hundert Euro, oder Teleknüppel aus den 90ern, keinen Fisch zu fangen schafft jeder und jeder hat solche Tage!

Ich vertrete da eher die Ansicht, dass es einem umso leichter fällt, sich über einen Fisch zu freuen, je geringer man den Aufwand hält. Das ist dann völlig unabhängig vom Gerät und allem anderen. Egal ob Bambusstippe, oder japanisches Custom Tackle...!


----------



## Papamopps (13. Juni 2020)

Mein großer Sohn hat bereits zugeschlagen. 5. Wurf oder so.






Mein kleinerer hatte einen 35+ Barsch dran... der vor dem Kescher noch mal abzog....und sich dann befreien konnt  

Jetzt haben wir ein paar Köfis gestippt. 
Frühstücken und dann gehts weiter.


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Mein großer Sohn hat bereits zugeschlagen. 5. Wurf oder so.
> Anhang anzeigen 348377
> 
> 
> ...


Endlich mal einer, bei dem sich der Fisch in letzter Sekunde noch befreien konnte und bei dem er nicht "ausschlitzte"! Nicht das ich deinem Sohnemann den tollen Barsch nicht gegönnt hätte, aber mir gefällt die ehrliche und viel bessere Formulierung.


----------



## Papamopps (13. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Endlich mal einer, bei dem sich der Fisch in letzter Sekunde noch befreien konnte und bei dem er nicht "ausschlitzte"! Nicht das ich deinem Sohnemann den tollen Barsch nicht gegönnt hätte, aber mir gefällt die ehrliche und viel bessere Formulierung.


Mein Sohn wollte ihn nicht einfach rausdrillen oder über Wasser ziehen, also gab er den Fluchtversuchen nach.
Und dann reicht ja schon mal ein Kopfschüttler

Ist doch schön für den Barsch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ob nun Japanrolle für mehrere hundert Euro, oder Teleknüppel aus den 90ern,




Fische fängt man zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort.
Das Tackle ist da zweitrangig wenn auch manchmal nicht unwichtig denn man muss bestimmte Stellen auch erreichen(Wurfweite) bzw. die Bisse dann auch merken und ganz wichtig - den Fisch auch damit landen.


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2020)

Das haben wir alle schon durch, das gehört dazu. Für mein Empfinden hat er ihn auch redlich gefangen, nur eben nicht gelandet.


----------



## phirania (13. Juni 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Mein großer Sohn hat bereits zugeschlagen. 5. Wurf oder so.
> Anhang anzeigen 348377
> 
> 
> ...


Petri an Euch und besonders an den Sohnemann zum Hecht.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (13. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Das haben wir alle schon durch, das gehört dazu. Für mein Empfinden hat er ihn auch redlich gefangen, nur eben nicht gelandet.



Jo,

so in etwa habe ich es gestern auch gemacht! Bin heuer zum Zander angeln an den Rhein. Mein Spot war frei perfekt ja und sogar um 19:30 hatte ich den ersten Biss! Tock - Rute krumm - nur mein Reaktionszeit lies zu wünschen übrig sprich ich zeigte gar keine Reaktion !!Bin dann ca. 5 m weiter zack wieder Biss mit Warp Geschwindigkeit angeschlagen - Fisch hängt am Haken - Fisch bis zum Ufer gedrillt und dann festgestellt Kescher liegt 5 m entfernt! Naja Handlandung ist missglückt Fisch schwimmt weiter und zum Dank hat mir Vater Rhein noch fünf Gufis abgenommen .

Es kann nur besser werden

Grussen Michael


----------



## Fruehling (13. Juni 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> ...nur mein Reaktionszeit lies zu wünschen übrig sprich ich zeigte gar keine Reaktion !!...


----------



## rustaweli (13. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> muss gestehen ich bin inzwischen hier aktiver wie auf BA..
> 
> das ganze „mein 2000€ Tackle aus den Bergen von Japan  „ und „wer Fische entnimmt der frisst auch Kinder „ Einstellung haben mich bissel verschreckt..



 
Aber der Thread "Kulinarisches" ist weiterhin top.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Juni 2020)

Hä? Keine Ahnung, wieso ich einen zweiten Post mit einem anderen Zitat abgesetzt habe!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> das ganze „mein 2000€ Tackle aus den Bergen von Japan  „ und „wer Fische entnimmt der frisst auch Kinder „ Einstellung haben mich bissel verschreckt..



Was für Autos, Häuser und Frauen gilt, ist auch beim Angelgerät ein Maßstab. Am Ende wird in Fisch abgerechnet und Tackle kann niemals Hirn ersetzen! Dennoch, ich würde mir auch ein zwei "High-End" Feederruten wünschen oder baldigst einen edlen Stock zum Spinnfischen. Ist doch super, wenn die Geldbörse solchen Luxus ermöglicht.

Gut, das sich auf Barschalarm auch solche Exoten herum treiben, wo die Entnahme von Fisch mit dem "Fressen" von Kindern gleichgesetzt wird, lässt sich wohl nicht vermeiden. Bestätigt auch meine Vermutung, das sich versauter Genpool auf kleinster Fläche hochkonzentriert sammelt.


----------



## DenizJP (13. Juni 2020)

Haha soeben meine Meinung bestätigt bekommen..

hab den Zander im BA gepostet und bekomme als Antwort dass es ein Spinnfischforum ist...

hätte lieber schreiben sollen ich hab den Zander auf ner UUL Rute mit 0,5 gr Wurfgewicht und einem Hardbait mit 18er Haken und Haarbüschel von Menschen aus Okinawa gefangen


----------



## Slappy (13. Juni 2020)

Was würdet ihr sagen. 
Ich lese hier mit, lese an anderen Stellen, schaue Videos und beobachte andere. Eigentlich weiß ich wie man die Räuber überlistet. Zumindest theoretisch. 
Jetzt war ich seit letzem Jahr geschätzte 40x als Spinner unterwegs. Ich hatte noch nie! einen einzigen Biss. Fische gibt es definitiv. Mein Kumpel hat schon einige Hechte gefangen. Auch andere Angler haben mir gesagt wo man zuverlässig Hechte landen kann. Sogar die vom Fisch bevorzugten Köder wurden mir genannt. Aber egal was ich mache, GuFi/Wobbler/Spinner/Blinker/KöFi/schnell/langsam/mit Jiggen oder nur leiern...... es passiert nichts........


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Juni 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> Aber egal was ich mache, GuFi/Wobbler/Spinner/Blinker/KöFi/schnell/langsam/mit Jiggen oder nur leiern...... es passiert nichts........



Ich könnte mir nur vorstellen, das deine Platzwahl komplett konträr zum Verhalten der Raubfische gewählt ist. Selbst ich, komplett unbedarft und ohne Skills, konnte mit Spinnern immer Hechte (klein) und Barsche (noch kleiner) an meinen Gewässern, sprich Baggerlöcher, der Elbe und einigen Teichen, sowie Flüsschen fangen.


----------



## niclodemus (13. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Nicht nur das. Salz ist auch im Süßwasser ein Mangelstoff und somit auch in gewisser Weise ein Attraktor.



Mal ne kurze Nachfrage. Ich lese hier immer zum Thema Köfi „frisch und aus dem gleichen Gewässer“ im Zusammenhang mit Aal und Zander. Wie passt das mit Einsalzen zusammen? Gruß André


----------



## DenizJP (13. Juni 2020)

Das ne gute Frage 
Da ich teilweise net um 20 am Wasser erst noch auf Köfi angeln will


----------



## Slappy (13. Juni 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir nur vorstellen, das deine Platzwahl komplett konträr zum Verhalten der Raubfische gewählt ist. Selbst ich, komplett unbedarft und ohne Skills, konnte mit Spinnern immer Hechte (klein) und Barsche (noch kleiner) an meinen Gewässern, sprich Baggerlöcher, der Elbe und einigen Teichen, sowie Flüsschen fangen.


Ne, genau da wo ich stehe und wo ich hin werfe angeln auch die anderen. Teilweise konnte ich sogar die Jagt eines Fisches sehen. aber meine Köder wollte keiner. 
Auch auf Barsche das selbe. Es gibt sie bei uns. Nicht in Massen aber sie sind da. Konnte bei der vorletzten Spinntour sogar eine Barschjagt beobachten. Auch Rapfen haben wir.......


----------



## StrikerMS (13. Juni 2020)

yellowred schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Xtender-Serie von Spro an. Ich habe selber die 1.80m Variante bis 8g und bin ziemlich glücklich damit
> . Die kann überall mit hin. Zur Zeck kann ich nichts sagen.



Danke, die hab ich mir auch schon angeguckt, allerdings ist das Transportmaß von 74-88cm doch mehr als ich verstauen kann/möchte.


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2020)

niclodemus schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Nachfrage. Ich lese hier immer zum Thema Köfi „frisch und aus dem gleichen Gewässer“ im Zusammenhang mit Aal und Zander. Wie passt das mit Einsalzen zusammen? Gruß André





DenizJP schrieb:


> Das ne gute Frage
> Da ich teilweise net um 20 am Wasser erst noch auf Köfi angeln will


Das eine ist das reine Verfahren und das andere der gesetzliche Unterbau. Manchmal passt es zusammen, dann kann man und manchmal eben nicht. Wir leben in Deutschland mit 16 Landesfischereigesetzen, deren Ausführungsbestimmungen und zahllosen örtlichen Bestimmungen. Da muss man sich eben vorher kundig machen, was geht und was nicht.

Was in Hessen erlaubt ist, muss in RLP noch lange nicht geduldet sein, selbst wenn sich die Ufer des Rheines jeweils gegenüber liegen. Ebenso am anderen Ende. In RLP verboten und in NRW erlaubt, obwohl genau 1 Schritt des Anglers dazwischen liegt. ICH habe das nicht erfunden!

Also erst schauen und prüfen und dann ins Fettnäpchen treten.


----------



## Mescalero (13. Juni 2020)

Ich habe die Microspinner heute getestet, man muss eine Wasserkugel o.ä. (bei mir heute 3g U-Pose ausm Welsregal) benutzen, sonst lassen sich die Teile nicht weiter als drei Meter werfen.
Es gab eine Plötze am Bach, eine Forelle hat zugeschnappt und im selben Moment wieder ausgespuckt. Das war direkt vor mir, ich konnte die „Attacke“ beobachten.
Später am Weiher biss irgendwas und zog mir innerhalb einer Sekunde gefühlt die komplette Schnur von der Spule, hektisch Bremse zugedreht, Fisch schwimmt weiter, immer noch hektisch die Bremse zu weit zugedreht und Peng! Abriss. Ich hatte noch einen halben Wurm mit aufgespießt. 

@Waller Michel 
Du hast recht, kurbelt man zu schnell, klebt das Spinnerblatt am Haken und rotiert nicht mehr. Ist man zu langsam, baumelt es müde im Wasser. Am besten vorher bei guter Sicht austesten.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (13. Juni 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich habe die Microspinner heute getestet, man muss eine Wasserkugel o.ä. (bei mir heute 3g U-Pose ausm Welsregal) benutzen, sonst lassen sich die Teile nicht weiter als drei Meter werfen.
> Es gab eine Plötze am Bach, eine Forelle hat zugeschnappt und im selben Moment wieder ausgespuckt. Das war direkt vor mir, ich konnte die „Attacke“ beobachten.
> Später am Weiher biss irgendwas und zog mir innerhalb einer Sekunde gefühlt die komplette Schnur von der Spule, hektisch Bremse zugedreht, Fisch schwimmt weiter, immer noch hektisch die Bremse zu weit zugedreht und Peng! Abriss. Ich hatte noch einen halben Wurm mit aufgespießt.
> 
> ...



Hoi,
bin zwar nicht ganz konform aber im Forellensektor bit es doch solche Dingsbums Glasgewichte, wär das in dem Fall nix?

Grussen Michael


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2020)

Mit Köderfischen muss man sowieso aufpassen, was man wo tut. 

Am Chiemsee, in Bayern, kann ich mir die 20 als Köderfisch täglich erlaubten Lauben binnen Minuten zusammenfangen. Mache ich das gleiche an einem See in Schleswig-Holstein, habe ich im Kontrollfall mächtig Ärger am Hacken, denn da sind sie ganzjährig geschützt!

Wobei ICH in meinem Leben noch keine 20 Köderfische am Tag verbraucht habe. Das was sich auf die vorangehenden Beiträge bezieht, sind maximal 4 Grundeln, die ICH an einem Abend "verbrauche".


----------



## Tikey0815 (13. Juni 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr sagen.
> Ich lese hier mit, lese an anderen Stellen, schaue Videos und beobachte andere. Eigentlich weiß ich wie man die Räuber überlistet. Zumindest theoretisch.
> Jetzt war ich seit letzem Jahr geschätzte 40x als Spinner unterwegs. Ich hatte noch nie! einen einzigen Biss. Fische gibt es definitiv. Mein Kumpel hat schon einige Hechte gefangen. Auch andere Angler haben mir gesagt wo man zuverlässig Hechte landen kann. Sogar die vom Fisch bevorzugten Köder wurden mir genannt. Aber egal was ich mache, GuFi/Wobbler/Spinner/Blinker/KöFi/schnell/langsam/mit Jiggen oder nur leiern...... es passiert nichts........


Kenn ich, ich schiebs auf die Corona Maske


----------



## schwerhoeriger (13. Juni 2020)

niclodemus schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Nachfrage. Ich lese hier immer zum Thema Köfi „frisch und aus dem gleichen Gewässer“ im Zusammenhang mit Aal und Zander. Wie passt das mit Einsalzen zusammen? Gruß André



Hallo Andre,

das Einsalzen ist für den Köfi der auf Vorrat in die Kühltruhe wandert gedacht damit die Fischhaut zäher wird! Bei frischen Köfi wird nicht gesalzt zumindest nicht bei mir.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich habe die Microspinner heute getestet, man muss eine Wasserkugel o.ä. (bei mir heute 3g U-Pose ausm Welsregal) benutzen, sonst lassen sich die Teile nicht weiter als drei Meter werfen.
> Es gab eine Plötze am Bach, eine Forelle hat zugeschnappt und im selben Moment wieder ausgespuckt. Das war direkt vor mir, ich konnte die „Attacke“ beobachten.
> Später am Weiher biss irgendwas und zog mir innerhalb einer Sekunde gefühlt die komplette Schnur von der Spule, hektisch Bremse zugedreht, Fisch schwimmt weiter, immer noch hektisch die Bremse zu weit zugedreht und Peng! Abriss. Ich hatte noch einen halben Wurm mit aufgespießt.
> 
> ...


Wie sieht es denn bei diesen Microspinnern mit der Hakengröße aus? Wenn die schon so klein sind, dass sie keine 5 m fliegen, sind sie ja auch gleich bis weit hinter den Knorpel eingeatmet...


----------



## Mescalero (13. Juni 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hoi,
> bin zwar nicht ganz konform aber im Forellensektor bit es doch solche Dingsbums Glasgewichte, wär das in dem Fall nix?
> 
> Grussen Michael


Klar, oder Sbirolinos. Ich habe aber keine und meist sind die zu schwer für mein Rütchen, das darf nur fünf Gramm. 

@Andal 
Sechser Haken sind das oder Achter. Nicht ganz mini also.


----------



## niclodemus (13. Juni 2020)

Hallo an Alle. Mir ging es eher nicht um den gesetzlichen Unterbau, den kenne ich hier in LSA schon ganz gut. Mir ging es um die Akzeptanz seitens der Fischlies. Ich kenne ne Menge Leute (auch hier im Forum) die schwören, dass Aal und Zander nur frische Köderfische aus dem selben Gewässer akzeptieren. Da ich quasi Wiederanfänger in der hiesigen Region bin (habe jahrelang nur noch in Norwegen geangelt) halte ich mich daran. Gefrorene Köderfische würden einen spontanen Ansitz natürlich sehr erleichtern, da man dann eben nicht erst die Stippe bemühen muss. Obwohl das bei Grundeln ja eigentlich nicht so lange dauert.  Das war die Richtung in die ich wollte. LG André


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2020)

niclodemus schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle. Mir ging es eher nicht um den gesetzlichen Unterbau, den kenne ich hier in LSA schon ganz gut. Mir ging es um die Akzeptanz seitens der Fischlies. Ich kenne ne Menge Leute (auch hier im Forum) die schwören, dass Aal und Zander nur frische Köderfische aus dem selben Gewässer akzeptieren. Da ich quasi Wiederanfänger in der hiesigen Region bin (habe jahrelang nur noch in Norwegen geangelt) halte ich mich daran. Gefrorene Köderfische würden einen spontanen Ansitz natürlich sehr erleichtern, da man dann eben nicht erst die Stippe bemühen muss. Obwohl das bei Grundeln ja eigentlich nicht so lange dauert.  Das war die Richtung in die ich wollte. LG André


Ach so... bitte vielmals um Verzeihung.

Lässt man die Köderlis auch nur kurz unbehandelt, greift sofort die Autolyse und die Totenstarre - beides nicht gut. Hier genau greift aber das Salz, welches beides zwar nicht gänzlich verhindert, aber weitestgehend unterbindet. Im Vergleich frischtot zu eingesalzen gebe ich sogar den gepökelten Köderfischen den Vorzug, weil eben der Salzgehalt die Fische festigt, ohne sie steif zu machen und das Salz wirkt auf der osmotischen Ebene anziehend auf die Räuber.


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2020)

...aus eben diesen Gründen der Osmose wachsen auch Fische im Brackwasser so gut ab. Die Fische müssen keine Energie für den Ausgleich von Salzüberschuss und Salzmangel aufwenden. Alle Energie, die sie mit der Nahrung aufnehmen, können sie in reines Wachstum und Bewegung umsetzen. Ein Vorteil gegenüber reinen Salz- oder Süßwasserfischen.

Darum werden auch salzige Köder im Süßwasser etwas lieber genommen, weil sie eben diese Balance von Wasser- und Salzgehalt leichter herstellen helfen. Kräftige Portionen Salz im eigentlich süßen Brassenfutter sind ja auch schon lange kein Geheimnis mehr.


----------



## DenizJP (13. Juni 2020)

Das zählt dann für eingefrorene Köfis richtig?

frisch gefangene die direkt genutzt werden brauchen es dann nicht?


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2020)

Bei besonderen Wetterlagen sollte man sofort salzen. So jedenfalls meine Erfahrung. In den berüchtigten schwül-warmen Aalnächten stinken die Köderfische, schneller als man KEKS buchstabiert hat - nicht gut!

Ich salze sie daher immer. Ich fang mir ja auch nicht jeden Köder einzeln.


----------



## niclodemus (13. Juni 2020)

Danke Andal, das nenne ich mal ne Erklärung!


----------



## DenizJP (13. Juni 2020)

Das die schnell stinken hab ich gemerkt...

trotz Eimer Wasser in dem sie drin waren

Also dann idealerweise gleich töten und aufziehen und wenn nicht in ner Tupperdose mit Salz wälzen und wegpacken?


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2020)

Genau so!


----------



## hanzz (13. Juni 2020)

Wenn man Köfis in Salz in einer Tupperdose einfriert, dann frieren sie auch nicht zusammen und man kann sie einzeln entnehmen.


----------



## nostradamus (13. Juni 2020)

Hi
Schon lange keinen solchen Biss mehr gehabt. Hat genau 0 Meter Schnur genommen ... 
Nosta


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Das die schnell stinken hab ich gemerkt...
> 
> trotz Eimer Wasser in dem sie drin waren
> 
> Also dann idealerweise gleich töten und aufziehen und wenn nicht in ner Tupperdose mit Salz wälzen und wegpacken?



Das die bei diesen (Wasser-) Temperaturen schnell anfangen zu müffeln liegt auf der Hand. Dazu führen ich eigentlich immer eine passende Kühltasche mit mir im Sommer. Da passt dann neben dem evtl. grillgut, Brot, Wasser und Bier auch der frisch gefangene Köfi mit rein. Das hilft schon ungemein. Die "Salzlösung" ist mir in der Tat Neu. Werde ich zum Winter hin Mal testen, da die Beschaffung von frischen Köfis um diese Jahreszeit nunmal kein Problem darstellt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Juni 2020)

Apropos Bier, hatte da gestern auch eine interessante Frage von einem Vater erhalten, der mit seiner Familie bei uns am Kanal einen Abendspaziergang macht hat. Ich hatte gerade einen Biss auf Köfi und drillte einen kleinen Zander, was sich die Familie interessiert anschaute. Der Kleine war vorne gehakt und ging umgehend zurück in seine element. Dann habe ich Vater und Sohn freundlich die Fragen zum Fisch beantwortet, als der Vater verwundert auf meine Wasserflasche neben meinem Stuhl deutete, und mich fragte, ob ich denn gar kein Bier mit hätte, Angler würden das doch immer machen.  

Das Weltbild unserer Beurteiler.
Ich habe ihm dann noch geantwortet, das man Angeln auch super nur mit Wasser betreiben kann. Da hat er dann gelacht.


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Juni 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Klar, oder Sbirolinos. Ich habe aber keine und meist sind die zu schwer für mein Rütchen, das darf nur fünf Gramm.


Hallo
Dafür hab ich immer einen Mini Spirolino im 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Gepäck.
Grad für's Ultralight Fischen sind die Ideal.
Hab den mal in nem Angelladen mitgenommen.
Auch wenn mal weiter draußen was an der Oberfläche schnappt.
Nymphe dran und fertig   .
Die gabs glaub ich ab 3g.
Im Netzt hab ich auch 5g in transparent gesehen.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Mescalero (14. Juni 2020)

Danke Michi, dass es so leichte Sbiros überhaupt gibt, wusste ich gar nicht.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Flugverhalten besser ist als bei meiner U-Pose. Die überschlägt sich manchmal auch und lässt sich dan nur quer wieder einkurbeln, weil die Schnur einmal drumgewickelt ist. Das passiert bei einem Sbirolino wahrscheinlich kaum.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Juni 2020)

Und beim Auftauen ziehen sie dann schön Wasser, vorallem bei normalem Speisesalz.
Der Effekt vom Salz das sie etwas fester sind wird schwer erkauft mit Flüssigkeitsverlust innerhalb des Fisches.

Entweder muß der Fisch vor dem Einfrieren schon viel Flüssigkeit verlieren (siehe Mumien) oder man kann das gleich vergessen.
Das salzige Köder hier und da besser sind, mag sicherlich schonmal zutreffen. In den meisten Gewässern unseres Landes werden die Räuber einen Hering oder Makrele ganz einfach baumeln lassen und nehmen das heimische Rotauge.
Ansonsten hätten wir alle nur noch Matjes am Haken.

Die eintretene Leichenstarre stört keinen Räuber, der kennt das sowieso wenn er Sammler anstatt Jäger miemt.


@niclodemus : einfach mal andre Köfis probieren, es müssen nicht immer nur Grundeln sein. Barsche, Plötzen und Ukeleis kannst du auch recht einfach in den warmen Monaten des Jahres im MLK bei uns fangen...teilweise sogar schneller wie Grundeln. Gerade Barsche, besonders Kaulbarsche, ziehe ich jedem andren Köfi vor im MLK sowohl bei Zander wie auch Aal.


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Juni 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Danke Michi, dass es so leichte Sbiros überhaupt gibt, wusste ich gar nicht.
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Flugverhalten besser ist als bei meiner U-Pose. Die überschlägt sich manchmal auch und lässt sich dan nur quer wieder einkurbeln, weil die Schnur einmal drumgewickelt ist. Das passiert bei einem Sbirolino wahrscheinlich kaum.


Wenn man den Spirolino kurz vorm Eintauchen stopp, damit sich das Vorfach strecken kann verwickelt sich eigentlich nie was.


----------



## Andal (14. Juni 2020)

Übermorgen sind alle relevanten Raubfischschonzeiten ausgesessen. Pegel passt, Wetter passt... ich freue mich sehr!


----------



## Waller Michel (14. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Übermorgen sind alle relevanten Raubfischschonzeiten ausgesessen. Pegel passt, Wetter passt... ich freue mich sehr!


Hau rein @Andal und ziehe was dickes an Land! Drück dir die Daumen! 

LG Michael


----------



## DenizJP (14. Juni 2020)

Petri heil!


----------



## hanzz (14. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Übermorgen sind alle relevanten Raubfischschonzeiten ausgesessen. Pegel passt, Wetter passt... ich freue mich sehr!


Das hab ich grad auch gesehen. Endlich wieder was Wasser im Rhein und nicht zu heiss. Will am Mittwoch auch auf Räuber los. Seit so ewiger Zeit und endlich ohne den Druck im Nacken, dass ich den letzten Zug noch kriegen muss. Endlich wieder mit Auto zum Rhein. 
Und da ich im momentan von zu Hause aus arbeite, und die nächste Zeit meist erst um 9 oder 9:30 anfange, kann ich morgens mal für 2 Stündchen am Kanal die frühen Morgenstunden genießen. Lebensqualität pur. Morgens bei noch kühleren Sommertemperaturen den Tag beginnen.


----------



## Jason (14. Juni 2020)

Gruß Jason


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Juni 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 348526
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wunderschön.   
Hat sich wohl deine Maden schmecken lassen.


----------



## Jason (14. Juni 2020)

Erst kam die kleine. Ja, auf Made gefangen. 
Dann kam eine etwas größere. 




Die wiederum auf Dendro. sie hat voll geschluckt. Hab das Vorfach abgeschnitten und sie ins Wasser gesetzt. Wenn man da den Haken lösen will, verbluten sie. Hoffentlich schafft sie es. 
Und dann kam eine große. 




34cm und 455g schwer. Die wieder auf Made.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rolfmoeller (14. Juni 2020)

Petri zur Forellenstrecke


----------



## phirania (15. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Das hab ich grad auch gesehen. Endlich wieder was Wasser im Rhein und nicht zu heiss. Will am Mittwoch auch auf Räuber los. Seit so ewiger Zeit und endlich ohne den Druck im Nacken, dass ich den letzten Zug noch kriegen muss. Endlich wieder mit Auto zum Rhein.
> Und da ich im momentan von zu Hause aus arbeite, und die nächste Zeit meist erst um 9 oder 9:30 anfange, kann ich morgens mal für 2 Stündchen am Kanal die frühen Morgenstunden genießen. Lebensqualität pur. Morgens bei noch kühleren Sommertemperaturen den Tag beginnen.


Ja stimmt ist ja ordendlich wasser runter gekommen gestern..
Hier war Landunter.
Und wir haben den Arxx nassbekommen.
beim angeln.


----------



## phirania (15. Juni 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Erst kam die kleine. Ja, auf Made gefangen.
> Dann kam eine etwas größere.
> 
> 
> ...


Schöne Fische 
Petri dazu.


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Juni 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Erst kam die kleine. Ja, auf Made gefangen.
> Dann kam eine etwas größere.
> 
> 
> ...


Schöne Forellenstreke ,ein herzliches Peti


----------



## Waller Michel (15. Juni 2020)

Ja @Jason von mir auch ein herzliches Petri zu den Forellen! Wirklich schöne Strecke hast du dort !

LG Michael


----------



## schwerhoeriger (15. Juni 2020)

Konichi wa,

war heute mit der Jerkrute unterwegs und muss dazu schreiben ich das erst diese Jahr damit angefangen habe. Bin an unsere Kiesgrube hin wo ich mir vergebliche bisher die Zähne ausgebissen habe was den Hecht betrifft. Zander ja aber der Hecht war da bisher einfach nicht aber mein Ding!  Mein Angelbuddy der regelmäßig fangen tut  auch kapitale hab ich dort getroffen. Ja und endlich ist der Koten geplatzt es gab gleich zwei Hechte um die 75 cm mit dem Jerk von LaGatzo was habe ich mich gefreut . Hätte gerne Fotos gemacht aber am Ufer waren zwei Goldschürfer tätig ja richtig gelesen Goldschürfer und daher habe ich darauf verzichtet sowie im Wasser am Ufer abgehakt.

Grussen Michael


----------



## nostradamus (15. Juni 2020)

hi,
hat jemand erfahrung mit den Wanderruten des Zanders? 
Meine typische Zanderstelle ist in diesem Jahr mit Kraut bedeckt. Hat jemand bereits erfahrungen gesammelt, wie sich der Wanderweg durch Kraut ändert oder event. auch nicht? 

Danke
nosta


----------



## hanzz (15. Juni 2020)

Vielen sagen ja, dass der Zander da nicht häufig anzutreffen ist. Wir haben in NL im flachen bei extremer Sonne schon Zander im Kraut fangen können. Vielleicht weil es da schattig war.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Juni 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> zwei Goldschürfer tätig ja richtig gelesen Goldschürfer und daher habe ich darauf verzichtet sowie im Wasser am Ufer abgehakt.
> 
> Grussen Michael



Hallo,

Gold, Gold wo? 
Ich komme sofort mit meiner Goldwaschschüssel. Habe ich noch aus meiner Goldgräberzeit. Ganz im ernst, ich war schon zweimal Goldschürfen; einmal. 1975 bei Laanila in Finnisch-Lappland, kurz vor dem Inari-See, war vermutlich nicht ganz legal, habe aber tatsächlich Gold gefunden. Und einmal, 1990 in der Fontanne (Fluss im Emmental) in der Schweiz, auch da, wenn auch in sehr bescheidenem, Umfang erfolgreich gewesen.

Gold Heil

Lajos


----------



## hanzz (15. Juni 2020)

Hab mir grad ein kleines System gebastelt. Damit will ich mit Grundeln aktiv auf Zander/Barsch am Rhein fischen. Drachko ohne Kupferdraht. 
Sollte doch in einer Grundel gut halten, oder meint ihr es ist noch Draht zum fixieren notwendig?


----------



## schwerhoeriger (15. Juni 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Gold, Gold wo?
> Ich komme sofort mit meiner Goldwaschschüssel. Habe ich noch aus meiner Goldgräberzeit. Ganz im ernst, ich war schon zweimal Goldschürfen; einmal. 1975 bei Laanila in Finnisch-Lappland, kurz vor dem Inari-See, war vermutlich nicht ganz legal, habe aber tatsächlich Gold gefunden. Und einmal, 1990 in der Fontanne (Fluss im Emmental) in der Schweiz, auch da, wenn auch in sehr bescheidenem, Umfang erfolgreich gewesen.
> ...



Na ja,
die Kiesgrube liegt im Bereich des Rheingraben und der soll hinsichtlich ja voll mit Gold sein . Habe mich mit beiden unterhalten der eine ist berenteter Geologe und führt Exkursionen zum schürfen der zweite eben ein Kunde. Die haben mir auch Ihren Fund im Reagenzglas gezeigt nur war der Partikel so klein das ich das nur wage erkennen konnte. Laut Geologe war mal der Rekordfund von 6 Leuten in vier Stunden 1 Gramm  Jetzt rechen Dir aus wann du da zum Millionär wirst! !

Grussen Michael


----------



## Andal (15. Juni 2020)

Gold in den Gewässern ist ja ein durchaus interessantes Thema.

Könnte das mal ein Mod extrahieren und nach Anglerlatein verschieben?


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Juni 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Na ja,
> die Kiesgrube liegt im Bereich des Rheingraben und der soll hinsichtlich ja voll mit Gold sein . Habe mich mit beiden unterhalten der eine ist berenteter Geologe und führt Exkursionen zum schürfen der zweite eben ein Kunde. Die haben mir auch Ihren Fund im Reagenzglas gezeigt nur war der Partikel so klein das ich das nur wage erkennen konnte. Laut Geologe war mal der Rekordfund von 6 Leuten in vier Stunden 1 Gramm  Jetzt rechen Dir aus wann du da zum Millionär wirst! !
> 
> Grussen Michael



Hallo,

solche Partikel hatte ich an der Fontanne auch, aber das in Laanila war eine andere Hausnummer, allerdings habe ich da, glaube ich zumindest, in fremden Revier (Claim) "gewildert". War zwar weit und breit niemand zu sehen, war aber dort offensichtlich bewirtschaftet; eine, an einer versperrten Hütte lehnende, Goldwaschrinne und auch sonst sah man dort an Spuren, dass da manchmal jemand zugange ist.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Andal (15. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hab mir grad ein kleines System gebastelt. Damit will ich mit Grundeln aktiv auf Zander/Barsch am Rhein fischen. Drachko ohne Kupferdraht.
> Sollte doch in einer Grundel gut halten, oder meint ihr es ist noch Draht zum fixieren notwendig?
> Anhang anzeigen 348590


Die Körperspange noch zurechtzwicken und ab dafür!


----------



## hanzz (15. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Die Körperspange noch zurechtzwicken und ab dafür!


Jo. Hab oben noch was abgeknipst und nur einen kleinen "Widerhaken" stehen lassen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Juni 2020)

Das einzige Gold was ich Mal am Wasser hatte war ein Becks...


----------



## Andal (15. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Das einzige Gold was ich Mal am Wasser hatte war ein Becks...


Wenn es kalt ist, das Bier ... nicht lang schnacken - Kopf in'n Nacken!


----------



## Forelle74 (16. Juni 2020)

Hallo
War heute im Angelladen nur gucken.





Irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht ohne was rauszugehen?
Wenn das Kind nicht gequängelt hätte wäre es wahrscheinlich noch teurer geworden  

Den Wobbler fand ich cool.
Der musste gleich mit.




Grüße Michi


----------



## schwerhoeriger (16. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Gold in den Gewässern ist ja ein durchaus interessantes Thema.
> 
> Könnte das mal ein Mod extrahieren und nach Anglerlatein verschieben?



Quatsch,

ich habe von einem Freund gehört der von seinem Freund gehört hat, dass der einen Hecht mit nem Goldzahn gefangen hat, ich schwör!! 
Haha Allda da biste platt wa? 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Waller Michel (16. Juni 2020)

So für morgen Nacht habe ich alles vorbereitet, ich möchte mal wieder einen Nachtansitz auf Aal machen am MLK .
Hoffe nur das die Stelle die ich mir ausgeguckt habe gut ist und dass das Wetter hält! Das ist bei uns hier momentan sehr unbeständig! 

LG Michael


----------



## hanzz (16. Juni 2020)

Ich war jetzt so lang nicht angeln. Weiß gar nicht, womit ich anfangen soll. Muss morgen erstmal ne minimal Ausrüstung zusammenstellen, dass ich bloß nicht zu viel Räuber Köderlis mitnehme. Das wird sonst nix.


----------



## Forelle74 (16. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt so lang nicht angeln. Weiß gar nicht, womit ich anfangen soll. Muss morgen erstmal ne minimal Ausrüstung zusammenstellen, dass ich bloß nicht zu viel Räuber Köderlis mitnehme. Das wird sonst nix.


Ich kann mich auch nie Entscheiden. 
Meist neben ich 40-50 Köder mit.
In der Regel nutze ich dann 3.


----------



## hanzz (16. Juni 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich auch nie Entscheiden.
> Meist neben ich 40-50 Köder mit.
> In der Regel nutze ich dann 3.


Werd definitiv nur ne kleine Box Gummis n paar Jigköpfe und Jigspinner mitnehmen.


----------



## Waller Michel (16. Juni 2020)

Ich habe zum Spinnfischen meist auch viel zu viel dabei! 
Mein Rucksack der wiegt mittlerweile soviel wie ein Sack Zement 
Wenn ich nur mit meinem Slingbag los ziehe
habe ich nur einen Bruchteil dabei und fehlt trotzdem nix 





LG Michael


----------



## tomxxxtom (16. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Werd definitiv nur ne kleine Box Gummis n paar Jigköpfe und Jigspinner mitnehmen.


hahaha Lügner.


----------



## nostradamus (16. Juni 2020)

hi,
selbst dran schuld! Kauft euch kleinere Taschen und gut ist! Diese Strategie fahre ich jetzt schon seit drei Jahren und es wirkt....


----------



## Waller Michel (16. Juni 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> selbst dran schuld! Kauft euch kleinere Taschen und gut ist! Diese Strategie fahre ich jetzt schon seit drei Jahren und es wirkt....


Und ist zudem noch gut für den Rücken 
Ist aber wirklich so ! Den Rucksack nehme ich nur noch mit auf große Angelausflüge/Urlaub oder mit ins Boot! 
Ansonsten beim Spinn/Wandern ist der Slingbag absolut genügend, für mich auf jedenfall !

LG Michael


----------



## el.Lucio (16. Juni 2020)

Ich mach in letzter immer kleine "Challenges". 1 Rute 3 Vorfächer 3 Köder oder 2 Stunden Angelzeit 2 Köder, 3 Std Zeit 3 Köder usw. Klappt ganz gut


----------



## Waller Michel (16. Juni 2020)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Ich mach in letzter immer kleine "Challenges". 1 Rute 3 Vorfächer 3 Köder oder 2 Stunden Angelzeit 2 Köder, 3 Std Zeit 3 Köder usw. Klappt ganz gut


Sowas finde ich absolut gut ! Hatte mir auch schon sowas ausgedacht. ....

Echt nicht schlecht! 

LG


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So für morgen Nacht habe ich alles vorbereitet, ich möchte mal wieder einen Nachtansitz auf Aal machen am MLK .
> Hoffe nur das die Stelle die ich mir ausgeguckt habe gut ist und dass das Wetter hält! Das ist bei uns hier momentan sehr unbeständig!
> 
> LG Michael


Wünsche dir viel Spass und Erfolg und Petri.


----------



## Waller Michel (16. Juni 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wünsche dir viel Spass und Erfolg und Petri.


Danke Hartmut! 
Hoffe nur dass das Wetter hält?  Ist zur Zeit bei uns sehr unbeständig und wechselt alle Stunde 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Juni 2020)

Hier wo ich zur Reha bin haben wir 25 Grad und Sonnenschein


----------



## Minimax (16. Juni 2020)

Herrjemineh, jungs, wie nennt man eigentlich einen Aal, der noch nicht einmal ein Schnürsenkel ist? Zahnseide? Lakritzstange? Kraut? Lauch? Kaum zu glauben, das der kleine Bursche nicht noch durchsichtig war...


----------



## nostradamus (16. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Und ist zudem noch gut für den Rücken
> Ist aber wirklich so ! Den Rucksack nehme ich nur noch mit auf große Angelausflüge/Urlaub oder mit ins Boot!
> Ansonsten beim Spinn/Wandern ist der Slingbag absolut genügend, für mich auf jedenfall !
> 
> LG Michael



Das glaube ich gerne! 
Ich bin auf eine Savage Gear Sling Shoulder Bag umgestiegen und bin mega begeistert! Leicht und gut für den Rücken!


----------



## Waller Michel (16. Juni 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Das glaube ich gerne!
> Ich bin auf eine Savage Gear Sling Shoulder Bag umgestiegen und bin mega begeistert! Leicht und gut für den Rücken!


Ich auch!  Habe den von Foxrage ,dürfte ziemlich ähnlich sein? 
Damit ist man gut bedient wenn man paar Meter machen will! 
Im Endeffekt fische ich eh höchstens 3 oder 4 Farben und hier und da mal einen Wobbler ...das passt alles rein inklusive Papiern !

LG Michael


----------



## hanzz (16. Juni 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> hahaha Lügner.


Ich werde meine Auswahl fotografisch dokumentieren. 
Werd so gegen 19 Uhr los. Zielfisch ist eigentlich nur der Zander. Barsch ist willkommen. 
Vermutlich bleiben Jigspinner sogar zu Hause.


----------



## Andal (16. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Herrjemineh, jungs, wie nennt man eigentlich einen Aal, der noch nicht einmal ein Schnürsenkel ist? Zahnseide? Lakritzstange? Kraut? Lauch? Kaum zu glauben, das der kleine Bursche nicht noch durchsichtig war...


Weser-Aal? 

Aber die Nacht hat die Macht...

Rapfen sah ich heute keine rauben. Dafür gingen dann wenig später zwei untermassige Zander an den üblichen rot-weissen Blinker. Ein schöner Auftakt für die neue Saison am Rhein, die zuversichtlich stimmt!


----------



## hanzz (16. Juni 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> selbst dran schuld! Kauft euch kleinere Taschen und gut ist! Diese Strategie fahre ich jetzt schon seit drei Jahren und es wirkt....


Meine kleine Tasche ist ne sehr kleine. War mal ne Kameratasche. Da passt nicht viel rein. Was nicht passt, kommt nicht mit


----------



## nostradamus (17. Juni 2020)

wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, nehme ich auch kleine Taschen, wenn ich normal los gehe. 
So habe ich z.B. zum Stippen eine black cat Blinkertasche und fürs Karpfenfischen habe ich auch eine kleine Tasche! 
Je älter man wird, desto bequemer wird man/n


----------



## nostradamus (17. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich auch!  Habe den von Foxrage ,dürfte ziemlich ähnlich sein?
> Damit ist man gut bedient wenn man paar Meter machen will!
> Im Endeffekt fische ich eh höchstens 3 oder 4 Farben und hier und da mal einen Wobbler ...das passt alles rein inklusive Papiern !
> 
> LG Michael



Meinst du die *Fox Rage Voyager Medium Shoulder Bag?*


----------



## Waller Michel (17. Juni 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Meinst du die *Fox Rage Voyager Medium Shoulder Bag?*


Die hier meine ich , nennt sich glaube ich Slingbag 
	

		
			
		

		
	







LG Michael


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2020)

Rucksäcke und solche Halbrucksäcke sind ja auf Märschen und während dem Fischen ganz praktisch. Aber wehe, man muss an den Inhalt ran. Dann geht das Gewurschtel los. Ich  bin da immer noch und mehr ein Freund der Umhängetasche á la Briefträger - nur halt bei Weitem nicht so groß.


----------



## Waller Michel (17. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Rucksäcke und solche Halbrucksäcke sind ja auf Märschen und während dem Fischen ganz praktisch. Aber wehe, man muss an den Inhalt ran. Dann geht das Gewurschtel los. Ich  bin da immer noch und mehr ein Freund der Umhängetasche á la Briefträger - nur halt bei Weitem nicht so groß.


Ja da hast du Recht! Beim Slingbag hat man die Box noch einigermaßen gut griffbereit !
Mach das mal mit dem Rucksack, speziell noch wenn man vielleicht im Wasser steht. ...könnte wetten das dann alle 7 mitgelieferten Boxen im Wasser schwimmen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2020)

...und sollte es je die wirklich perfekte Tasche geben, werden wir nichts mehr davon haben - dann ist Armageddon!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Juni 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> selbst dran schuld! Kauft euch kleinere Taschen und gut ist! Diese Strategie fahre ich jetzt schon seit drei Jahren und es wirkt....



Hosentasche reicht, passen 2-3 Wechselköder rein und fertsch...je mehr man mitschleppt, um so öfter wechselt man den Käse und umso weniger angelt man.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (17. Juni 2020)

Für generelle Einsätze hab ich schon seit einigen Jahren von Sänger das UniCat Security Case II  und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Die Boxen was ich habe Tausche ich bei bedarf nur aus und hab zum Friedfisch als auch zum Spinfischen immer das richtige mit dabei.
Bei Regen macht man den Deckel mit den beiden Reisverschlüssen zu und ist dazu safe. Auch die Bodenwanne find ich klasse da kann die Tasche auch mal im Nassen stehen ohne gleich durchzuweichen. Wünschen würde ich mir nur das sie stabiler wäre sprich ein Ring oben damit sie Formstabiler bleibt. Vorne in die 2 Schlaufen binde ich immer meinen Kescher und hab so immer die Landungshilfe mit dabei ohne sie tragen zu müssen. Der dicke Polster am Schultergurt ist zudem total angenehm und ermöglicht mir ein schönes Tragegefühl. Missen will ich diese Tasche eig nicht mehr.
Es ist hald ne Umhängetasche und kein Rucksack von demher wird sie nicht jedem gefallen, für meine Einsatzzwecke ist sie auf jedenfall genau richtig.

Edit:
Ich sehe grad das es schon eine neuer Version meiner grünen gibt.


----------



## phirania (17. Juni 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wünsche dir viel Spass und Erfolg und Petri.


Im Keller in der Sauna....


----------



## DenizJP (17. Juni 2020)

Wollte heute meine 2. Feederrute zum Simultanangeln in Empfang nehmen....wollte...

in dem langen Paket war lediglich der 2. Rutenständer drin. Askari hat ernsthaft vergessen die Rute an sich mit zu versenden......


----------



## hanzz (17. Juni 2020)

So. Tasche gepackt. Hab mich zurück gehalten. 
Im Gegensatz zur Tasche, die ich sonst mitschleppe. 
Der Barsch Zander AB Jubiköder ist auch dabei. 
Muss ja mal getestet werden. Aber heute nur am Jigkopf.


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Juni 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Im Keller in der Sauna....


Was willst du mir damit sagen Kalle.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Wollte heute meine 2. Feederrute zum Simultanangeln in Empfang nehmen....wollte...
> 
> in dem langen Paket war lediglich der 2. Rutenständer drin. Askari hat ernsthaft vergessen die Rute an sich mit zu versenden......



Schon wieder diese ARSCHKARI.
Habe mich gerade noch im Onlineshop Tröt ausgekotzt


----------



## Fattony (17. Juni 2020)

Ich komm heute mal wieder mit einer Frage auf euch zu.

In den letzten Monaten hat mich das angeln mit toten Köderfisch angefixxt.
Zur Zeit immer nur mit Pose - möchte ich es ab sofort auch mit der Grundmontage versuchen.

Kann mir nun jemanden erklären, wieso ein "Ledger Stem" gebraucht wird?
Was ist der Vorteil zu einem Tiroler Hölzl?

Is doch einfacher ?


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2020)

Im Grunde genommen ist es sch...egal, was du nimmst. Entweder federleicht, so dass es grade eben lieben bleibt, oder richtig schwer, aber leichtgängig, so dass es einen guten Umlenker gibt. Was es dann wird, entscheiden die Bedingungen vor Ort. Grundsätzlich liegst du aber mit dem schweren Blei nicht so falsch. Wichtig ist nur, dass du eine klare Bissanzeige hast.

Ob du nun deine Bleiseitenarme beim Huber, Meier, oder Fox kaufst, oder sie selber machst, spielt dabei keine Rolle. So lange das Blei liegenbleibt und die Schnur mit minimalem Widerstand durchgeht, ist alles in Sack & Tüten.


----------



## Thomas. (17. Juni 2020)

Fattony schrieb:


> "Ledger Stem"



musste erstmal Google fragen was das schon wieder ist, übersetzt teuer Tiroler Hölzl mit Hippen Namen.



Andal schrieb:


> Im Grunde genommen ist es sch...egal, was du nimmst. Entweder federleicht, so dass es grade eben lieben bleibt, oder richtig schwer, aber leichtgängig, so dass es einen guten Umlenker gibt. Was es dann wird, entscheiden die Bedingungen vor Ort. Grundsätzlich liegst du aber mit dem schweren Blei nicht so falsch. Wichtig ist nur, dass du eine klare Bissanzeige hast.
> 
> Ob du nun deine Bleiseitenarme beim Huber, Meier, oder Fox kaufst, oder sie selber machst, spielt dabei keine Rolle. So lange das Blei liegenbleibt und die Schnur mit minimalem Widerstand durchgeht, ist alles in Sack & Tüten.



mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Waller Michel (17. Juni 2020)

So bin jetzt am Wasser angekommen und habe 2 Ruten auf Aal ausgelegt! 
Schicke euch mal paar Impressionen vom MLK !


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juni 2020)

Schön Michi!

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Waller Michel (17. Juni 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schön Michi!
> 
> Viel Erfolg!


Vielen Dank Andi ! Aber selbst wenn nix beißt. ...ist ein super schöner Abend am Wasser 

LG Michael


----------



## Papamopps (17. Juni 2020)

Fattony schrieb:


> Ich komm heute mal wieder mit einer Frage auf euch zu.
> 
> In den letzten Monaten hat mich das angeln mit toten Köderfisch angefixxt.
> Zur Zeit immer nur mit Pose - möchte ich es ab sofort auch mit der Grundmontage versuchen.
> ...


Meine Zander habe ich auf Schlaufennontage mit 150g Futterkorb und einem Aalhaken mit Grundel.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Andi ! Aber selbst wenn nix beißt. ...ist ein super schöner Abend am Wasser
> 
> LG Michael




Das ist ja auch schon viel wert.


----------



## Waller Michel (17. Juni 2020)

Bis jetzt 2 untermaßige Aale die ich selbstverständlich sofort releast habe und gerade einen mega heftigen Biss den ich leider nicht verwerten konnte! 
Vermute das es ein Zander war ,der auf Tauwurm eingestiegen ist  ??? Die Rute hatte sich heftig gebogen und geschüttelt ,der Freilauf hatte bestimmt 10 Meter Schnur abgezogen aber leider versemmelt !

Jetzt fängt es leider an zu Donnern ,hoffe dass das Wetter hält ?

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So bin jetzt am Wasser angekommen und habe 2 Ruten auf Aal ausgelegt!
> Schicke euch mal paar Impressionen vom MLK !
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348766
> ...


Viel Glück und Erfolg,sehr schöne Fotos.


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bis jetzt 2 untermaßige Aale die ich selbstverständlich sofort releast habe und gerade einen mega heftigen Biss den ich leider nicht verwerten konnte!
> Vermute das es ein Zander war ,der auf Tauwurm eingestiegen ist  ??? Die Rute hatte sich heftig gebogen und geschüttelt ,der Freilauf hatte bestimmt 10 Meter Schnur abgezogen aber leider versemmelt !
> 
> Jetzt fängt es leider an zu Donnern ,hoffe dass das Wetter hält ?
> ...


Das war mit sicher heit ein Zander Michi


----------



## phirania (18. Juni 2020)

War erst noch schön am Kanal dann kam das Unwetter...


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Juni 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> War erst noch schön am Kanal dann kam das Unwetter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schöne Fotos hast du gemacht Kalle


----------



## Waller Michel (18. Juni 2020)

Das " Ende " meines Aalansitzes möchte ich Euch auch nicht schuldig bleiben! 
Nachdem ich reichlich Tauwurm in den Mittellandkanal eingebracht hatte ,kamen dann die Wollhandkrabben und haben sich an meinen Vorfächern zu schaffen gemacht! 
Von ca 0 Uhr bis 3 Uhr habe ich 1 komplettes Päckchen Haken verloren ohne nochmal einen Biss zu bekommen! 
Um 3 Uhr habe ich dann eingepackt und bin gefahren. 

Diese Viecher können schon nervig sein! 

LG Michael


----------



## hanzz (18. Juni 2020)

So. 
Mein Ausflug an den Rhein hat gut getan, wurde aber auch durch üblen Regen vorzeitig abgebrochen. 
Für die zwei Stunden hätte ich also nur eine Köder mitnehmen müssen   
Nun gut. Ans Band kam der Jubiköder. 
Zwei zaghafte Bisse hatte ich, konnte ich aber nicht verwerten. 
Waren sicher ganz schlaue riesige Zander. Die größten sind ja die schlausten. Hahahaha
Denke eher, dass ich etwas eingerostet bin. 
Aber das Vertrauen in den Köder wurde aufgebaut. 
Der Lauf gefällt mir echt gut. 
Es folgen weitere Feldversuche.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Von ca 0 Uhr bis 3 Uhr habe ich 1 komplettes Päckchen Haken verloren ohne nochmal einen Biss zu bekommen!
> Um 3 Uhr habe ich dann eingepackt und bin gefahren.




Das ist ja dumm gelaufen, Michi.
Hier gibt es zum Glück keine Krabben.
Kann man die Viecher essen?


----------



## Waller Michel (18. Juni 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist ja dumm gelaufen, Michi.
> Hier gibt es zum Glück keine Krabben.
> Kann man die Viecher essen?


Die Chinaxen essen eigentlich alles ,in Cina habe ich die schon auf dem Markt gesehen 
Hier drüben unsere Flussysteme sind mittlerweile richtig verseucht von den Viechern! 
Die kommen aber garantiert auch noch zu Euch ! In der Havel sind Sie ja schon. 

Du guckst auf die Rutenspitze und denkst ein Fisch knabbert vorsichtig! 
Das geht 2 Minuten dann ist Ruhe !kannst du dann einholen, Haken ist garantiert ab !
Aufpoppen hilft manchmal. ....

LG Michael


----------



## hanzz (18. Juni 2020)

Ja schade Michi. 
Hat @Bimmelrudi nicht irgendwo was von Karpfenvorfächern geschrieben?
Finde es grad nicht


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das geht 2 Minuten dann ist Ruhe !kannst du dann einholen, Haken ist garantiert ab !




Vielleicht mal Hardmono als Vorfach probieren?


----------



## Waller Michel (18. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ja schade Michi.
> Hat @Bimmelrudi nicht irgendwo was von Karpfenvorfächern geschrieben?
> Finde es grad nicht


Die zerstören auch Die ! Hatte gestern auch ne 30er Mono als Vorfach gebunden. ...für die wie Butter !

LG


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juni 2020)

Oder sowas in der Art:








						MIKA Mussel Care Line - 20 m
					

Extrem abriebfeste Schlag- und Vorfachschnur - starkes Geflecht - gut sinkend. Hält selbst scharfen Muscheln und Steinen stand.    Gib scharfkantigen Muscheln und Steinen keine Chance! Unsere altbewährte Mussel Care Line ist die ideale...




					www.mp-direct.de


----------



## Waller Michel (18. Juni 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal Hardmono als Vorfach probieren?


Hatte ich genommen!  Da hilft nur Stahl und darauf gehen die Aale schlecht bis gar nicht! 

LG


----------



## Waller Michel (18. Juni 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Oder sowas in der Art:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Einen Versuch wäre es zumindest Wert !
Werde später mal bei Ebay danach gucken! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juni 2020)

Gibt es eigentlich noch Kevlarvorfächer?
Die könnten dafür auch gehen.

Edit....

Hier zB:




__





						Kevlar Vorfächer Ultra X - Fjordfish.de - Angeln | Outdoor | Echolote | Vakuumierer
					






					fjordfish.de


----------



## Waller Michel (18. Juni 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch Kevlarvorfächer?
> Die könnten dafür auch gehen.
> 
> Edit....
> ...


Absolut gibt's noch! 
Im Rhein hatten die mir allerdings sogar diese schon gekappt !
Müsste ich sogar noch haben! 
Hatte ich leider gestern Nacht nicht dabei! 
Mit so einer Plage hatte ich zugeben nicht gerechnet. ....
Verrückt wie groß die werden und was die durchtrennen können. ....

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Verrückt wie groß die werden und was die durchtrennen können. ....




Könnte man die nicht zusammen mit Grünzeug inne Schüssel setzen und sich so das Salat schnippeln ersparen?


----------



## Papamopps (18. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Bis jetzt 2 untermaßige Aale die ich selbstverständlich sofort releast habe und gerade einen mega heftigen Biss den ich leider nicht verwerten konnte!
> Vermute das es ein Zander war ,der auf Tauwurm eingestiegen ist  ??? Die Rute hatte sich heftig gebogen und geschüttelt ,der Freilauf hatte bestimmt 10 Meter Schnur abgezogen aber leider versemmelt !
> 
> Jetzt fängt es leider an zu Donnern ,hoffe dass das Wetter hält ?
> ...



Bei mir steigt auf Tauwurm die Grundel ein und wenn man Glüvk hat kurz danach/gleichzeitig der Zander....

Petri und Schade.


----------



## hanzz (18. Juni 2020)

So zubereitet sehen die ja gut aus. 




__





						Kultur - german.china.org.cn -  Zubereitung chinesischer Wollhandkrabben
					





					german.china.org.cn


----------



## Waller Michel (18. Juni 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Bei mir steigt auf Tauwurm die Grundel ein und wenn man Glüvk hat kurz danach/gleichzeitig der Zander....
> 
> Petri und Schade.


Jaaa ....da hab ich gestern leider einen heftigen Biss versemmelt .....
Muss schon was dickeres gewesen sein! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das " Ende " meines Aalansitzes möchte ich Euch auch nicht schuldig bleiben!
> Nachdem ich reichlich Tauwurm in den Mittellandkanal eingebracht hatte ,kamen dann die Wollhandkrabben und haben sich an meinen Vorfächern zu schaffen gemacht!
> Von ca 0 Uhr bis 3 Uhr habe ich 1 komplettes Päckchen Haken verloren ohne nochmal einen Biss zu bekommen!
> Um 3 Uhr habe ich dann eingepackt und bin gefahren.
> ...


Das ist aber schade Michi.Hattest wenigsten einen schönen Tag


----------



## phirania (18. Juni 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Fotos hast du gemacht Kalle


Danke war auch erst recht schön.
Dann aber haben sich die Himmelspforten geöffnet und es kam ordentlich was runter,nur gut das die Brücke nicht zu weit wech war.
Unter der Brücke noch zwei Bisse versemmelt dann war auch Zeit um nach Hause zufahren denn die nächste Regenfront war im Anmarsch.


----------



## Andal (18. Juni 2020)

Kommt die Grundel, geht die Krabbe. Und nach einer gewissen Zeit der Invasion durch die Grundel, ist auch sie als Futter anerkannt und ihre Bestände gehen auf ein erträgliches Maß zurück.


----------



## DenizJP (18. Juni 2020)

Alternativ nen Seitenarm in die Schlaufe einknoten und ne laminierte Notiz rein mit der Aufschrift "Reserviert für kapitale Fische. Bitte nicht anfassen!"


----------



## Waller Michel (18. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Kommt die Grundel, geht die Krabbe. Und nach einer gewissen Zeit der Invasion durch die Grundel, ist auch sie als Futter anerkannt und ihre Bestände gehen auf ein erträgliches Maß zurück.


Ja wenn sich so eine Krabbe ja mal festgebissen hat ,kann man das Fleisch prima als Aalköder benutzen. ......
Bei Grundel als Köfi muss ich zugeben habe ich bisher nicht so die super gute Erfahrungen gemacht!  Rotauge war eigentlich immer besser! 
Für irgendwas müssen dieses Plagegeister ja gut sein 

LG Michael


----------



## DenizJP (18. Juni 2020)

Mein einziger Zander auf KöFi bisher ging tatsächlich auch auf Rotauge.
Hab aber schon mehrmals erlebt wie andere kapitale Zander auf Grundel fingen.

Apropos KöFi. Welche Haken nutzt ihr für Grundel und Co zum Fixieren? Ich nutze aktuell Owner Bait Hooks sowie VMC Wurmhaken mit Minihaken zum Festhalten.

Aber auch wenn ich die Haken nicht durchs Maul sondern Kopf oder andere feste Bereiche durchziehe, spätestens nach dem 2. Auswurf sind die KöFi im Wasser meist aufgeleiert...


gibt es hier irgendeinen Trick oder Tipp wie man das ganze besser stabilisieren bzw. fixieren kann?


----------



## Waller Michel (18. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Mein einziger Zander auf KöFi bisher ging tatsächlich auch auf Rotauge.
> 
> 
> Hab aber schon mehrmals erlebt wie andere kapitale Zander auf Grundel fingen.


Ich hab das auch schon, nur auf Plötze lief es immer viel besser, jedenfalls bei mir! 
Wenn man eine Rute so und die andere so hat ,kommt der Biss meist beim Rotauge, habe ich festgestellt! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel (18. Juni 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Danke war auch erst recht schön.
> Dann aber haben sich die Himmelspforten geöffnet und es kam ordentlich was runter,nur gut das die Brücke nicht zu weit wech war.
> Unter der Brücke noch zwei Bisse versemmelt dann war auch Zeit um nach Hause zufahren denn die nächste Regenfront war im Anmarsch.


Also das Dürrejahr 2020 ist bei uns auch sehr verregnet!  Das Wetter ist extrem unbeständig! Gestern hat es bei uns zwar gedonnert aber nicht geregnet! 
Dafür sieht es jetzt gerade stark danach aus !

LG Michael


----------



## DenizJP (18. Juni 2020)

Jetzt wo du von 2 Ruten sprichst:

demnächst kommt meine 2. Feederrute (hoffentlich) bald an.

Gibt es da Dinge zu berücksichtigen wenn man mit 2 Ruten unterwegs ist? Also so ala "Ruten net kreuz übereinander auswerfen  " etc etc.

Oder wie handhabt ihr das? Ich denke mal der Fall, dass es an beiden Ruten bimmelt ist zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## phirania (18. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Also das Dürrejahr 2020 ist bei uns auch sehr verregnet!  Das Wetter ist extrem unbeständig! Gestern hat es bei uns zwar gedonnert aber nicht geregnet!
> Dafür sieht es jetzt gerade stark danach aus !
> 
> LG Michael


Gestern erst Gewitter dann starker Wind Sturm und Starkregen,
Kurze Pause dann wieder das gleiche.....
Zwischendurch haben wir uns aufs Rad geschwungen uns sind nach Hause.
Gerade angekommen wieder das gleiche.


----------



## Andal (18. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Mein einziger Zander auf KöFi bisher ging tatsächlich auch auf Rotauge.
> Hab aber schon mehrmals erlebt wie andere kapitale Zander auf Grundel fingen.
> 
> Apropos KöFi. Welche Haken nutzt ihr für Grundel und Co zum Fixieren? Ich nutze aktuell Owner Bait Hooks sowie VMC Wurmhaken mit Minihaken zum Festhalten.
> ...


Ein China-Klon des Kamasan B983, nose hooked. Bloss nicht zu klein!


DenizJP schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du von 2 Ruten sprichst:
> 
> demnächst kommt meine 2. Feederrute (hoffentlich) bald an.
> 
> ...


Das Karma ist ein versierter Ficker!


----------



## DenizJP (18. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte 4 starke Bisse in den letzten 2-3 Wochen verpasst...

3x als die Natur gerufen hat und 1x als mein Vater mit im Gespräch abgelenkt hatte..

oh halt! ein 5. Mal als ich kurz mein Handy aus der Tasche holen wollte...


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Juni 2020)

Habe mal so als bekennender MLK Fan und Angler eine Frage an die MLK Mitangler. 
In den letzten Tagen konnte man in den verschiedensten Tröts viele Fotos bewundern (hier, Aale 2020, Live vom Wasser usw.).
Finde echt geil das einige Bereiche mal mit etwas Leben gefüllt werden.
Was mir allerdings auffällt ist, dass viele von Euch an der Spundwand sitzen. Hat das bestimmte Gründe? (Erreichbarkeit, keine Steinpackung vorhanden,
Bequem). Ich suche die Spundwand erst wieder zum Spätherbst und im Winter auf. Die Steinseite wird im Frühjahr, Sommer und Frühherbst immer 
interessanter und ertragreicher sein.


----------



## Andal (18. Juni 2020)

Ich habe zwar öfter 2-3 Ruten zum Ansitz mit dabei, um schnell eine andere Montage einzusetzen. Aber ich fische ausgeprochen ungern mit mehr als einer. Die "Strickerei" hasse ich mehr, als die Pest.


----------



## Papamopps (18. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Mein einziger Zander auf KöFi bisher ging tatsächlich auch auf Rotauge.
> Hab aber schon mehrmals erlebt wie andere kapitale Zander auf Grundel fingen.
> 
> Apropos KöFi. Welche Haken nutzt ihr für Grundel und Co zum Fixieren? Ich nutze aktuell Owner Bait Hooks sowie VMC Wurmhaken mit Minihaken zum Festhalten.
> ...




Also ich habe zuletzt auf Hecht geangelt und habe den Drilling mit einem Stück von einem Schnellhefter Teil.... also diese Laschen die man vor dem Umklappen der Metallbügel drüber macht, gesichert. 

Also Schuppenförmiges Stück abgeschnitten und dann nach Durchstechen des Fisches drauf. 
Hält bombe.


----------



## Andal (18. Juni 2020)

...oder du nimmst einen Bürolocher, eine Lochzange, oder eine Lochpfeife und einen Fahrradschlauch, einen Weckgummi und machst dir einen Schwung kleiner Gummiplättchen als Köderstopper.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Die zerstören auch Die ! Hatte gestern auch ne 30er Mono als Vorfach gebunden. ...für die wie Butter !
> 
> LG



Geflecht schaffen sie eben nicht (Vorfachmaterial aus dem Carpbereich, keine normale Geflechtschnur!), Mono ab 0.50 auch nicht mehr.
@Professor Tinca hat eins der besten Materialien gezeigt für solche Situationen. Ich nutze genau dies schon einige Jahre und es gab noch nicht eine Krabbe, die dieses Material auch nur ansatzweise angekratzt hat.
Schaffen sie einfach nicht..Punkt.
Und glaub mal, das was an Krabben im MLK drin ist, ist noch Kindergarten zu dem Bestand in der Elbe.
In manchen Jahren und Regionen erweckt das schonmal den Eindruck da wandert ne ganze Buhne.
Gerade die Leute die Richtung Geesthacht ansässig sind können davon sicher nen Lied singen.

Bei 30er Mono brauch man in der Steinpackung auch nicht lange nachdenken, die ist auch ohne Krabben ganz schnell durchgescheuert.
An Montagen die senkrecht ins Wasser gehen isses was andres (Stellfischrute), aber bei normalen Grundmontagen mit flachem Winkel ist 30er im MLK gar nix.

Genauso gut kannst du auch Stahlvorfach nehmen. Den einzigen den das abschreckt ist der Angler, juckt weder Zander noch Aal, selbst billigstes steifes ummanteltes Material juckt sie nicht.
Selbst richtig dickes sehr steifes Shock Leader-Material ab 0,50 aufwärts wird die Räuber nicht von deinen Ködern fernhalten, sofern denn auch hungrige Räuber da sind.
Habe mit beiden Materialien genauso gut Fische gefangen wie mit Geflecht oder dicker Mono....es stört nur den Angler, der wie ein Lemming jeden Käse glaubt der ihm unter die Nase gehalten wird.

Wenn nix gebissen hat, sind keine hungrigen Räuber da gewesen. Das trifft vor allem in Kanälen wie den MLK zu, wo Fische wie Nomaden mitunter sehr weite Strecken umherziehen.
Und mit weite Strecken sind nicht nur paar hundert Meter gemeint, sondern schon durchaus Kilometer im 2stelligen Bereich.
Wenn Hamburger Zander stromauf bis nach Dresden schwimmen, kann man sich mal ausmalen was sie dann in einem Gewässer ohne permanente Gegenströmung unternehmen.


----------



## DenizJP (18. Juni 2020)

@Andal @Papamopps Ich gestehe ich tue mir schwer das bildlich vorzustellen 

ihr habt net zufällig ein Foto oder dergleichen von sowas?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Habe mal so als bekennender MLK Fan und Angler eine Frage an die MLK Mitangler.
> In den letzten Tagen konnte man in den verschiedensten Tröts viele Fotos bewundern (hier, Aale 2020, Live vom Wasser usw.).
> Finde echt geil das einige Bereiche mal mit etwas Leben gefüllt werden.
> Was mir allerdings auffällt ist, dass viele von Euch an der Spundwand sitzen. Hat das bestimmte Gründe? (Erreichbarkeit, keine Steinpackung vorhanden,
> ...



Ich kann nicht für andre sprechen, aber Bequemlichkeit & Erreichbarkeit gehören sicher auch dazu.
Habe das vergangenes Jahr auch mal ne Weile gemacht, mit dem Ergebnis das die Fänge in den warmen Monaten unterirdisch schlecht dort sind.
Auf den Steinpackungen ist in der Zeit deutlich mehr Leben, da die Räuber eben auch die Kanten abgrasen. An der Spundwand gehts einfach nur grade runter bis ca. 4,5m und das wars...kann man auch im Schwimmbad angeln.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> @Andal @Papamopps Ich gestehe ich tue mir schwer das bildlich vorzustellen
> 
> ihr habt net zufällig ein Foto oder dergleichen von sowas?



einfach nen Stück Gummi o.ä. auf die Hakenspitze, nachdem du angeködert hast.


----------



## Andal (18. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> @Andal @Papamopps Ich gestehe ich tue mir schwer das bildlich vorzustellen
> 
> ihr habt net zufällig ein Foto oder dergleichen von sowas?


Einfach nach dem Anködern auf den Haken spießen und damit den Köder fixieren.


----------



## Andal (18. Juni 2020)

Wenn dir Gummi zu künstlich ist, dann hilf einem Aal aus der Jacke und trockne die Haut. Dann daraus Plättchen stanzen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Juni 2020)

Zum Sichern nehme ich zumeist ein Stückchen von den Einweckgummis, diese breite Roten die die Omas früher immer hatten  
Vom Prinzip geht eigentlich fast alles. Auch Stückchen vom gemeinem Küchenschwamm gehen. Der ist dazu noch schön weich.
Oft genug nehme ich aber auch einfach ne Made. Es dient ja nur dazu, das der Fisch nicht vom Haken flutscht, bzw. der Haken im 
Köderfisch verschwinden kann.


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja wenn sich so eine Krabbe ja mal festgebissen hat ,kann man das Fleisch prima als Aalköder benutzen. ......
> Bei Grundel als Köfi muss ich zugeben habe ich bisher nicht so die super gute Erfahrungen gemacht!  Rotauge war eigentlich immer besser!
> Für irgendwas müssen dieses Plagegeister ja gut sein
> 
> LG Michael


Ja Krabben Fleisch geht bei uns auch gut auf Aal


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Also das Dürrejahr 2020 ist bei uns auch sehr verregnet!  Das Wetter ist extrem unbeständig! Gestern hat es bei uns zwar gedonnert aber nicht geregnet!
> Dafür sieht es jetzt gerade stark danach aus !
> 
> LG Michael


Bei mir hier ist gutes Wetter 23 Grad und Sonnen Schein


----------



## DenizJP (18. Juni 2020)

Danke an alle!

Das Gummistücken kommt dann an die Stelle wo der Haken aus dem KöFi raustritt, richtig? Sonst würde es an der Spitze ja trotzdem reinrutschen.


----------



## Waller Michel (18. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Zum Sichern nehme ich zumeist ein Stückchen von den Einweckgummis, diese breite Roten die die Omas früher immer hatten
> Vom Prinzip geht eigentlich fast alles. Auch Stückchen vom gemeinem Küchenschwamm gehen. Der ist dazu noch schön weich.
> Oft genug nehme ich aber auch einfach ne Made. Es dient ja nur dazu, das der Fisch nicht vom Haken flutscht, bzw. der Haken im
> Köderfisch verschwinden kann.


Ja das mache ich genauso!
Habe auch so gekaufte Gummis





Aber die sind auch nicht besser als die vom Einweckglas !

Was ich mir jetzt bestellt habe sind Haken mit Kevlarvorfach ,das ist bedeutend scherfester als Mono und erst Recht Geflecht!
Hatte ich schon einmal für den Rhein und war damit recht zufrieden!





Natürlich auch selbstgebundene mit Kevlar am Örhaken

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Habe auch so *gekaufte Gummis*




Unbedingt, Michi.
Nimm  keine geschenkten oder gar gebrauchte.
Originalverpackt müssen se sein !!!


----------



## Waller Michel (18. Juni 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Unbedingt, Michi.
> Nimm  keine geschenkten oder gar gebrauchte.
> Originalverpackt müssen se sein !!!


Lach 
Kann man auch nach Gebrauch wenden und nochmal benutzen


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Lach
> Kann man auch nach Gebrauch wenden und nochmal benutzen



Jupp.
Und zum Schluss als Kaugummi - mehr als dreimal ist nicht drin.


----------



## Waller Michel (18. Juni 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> Und zum Schluss als Kaugummi - mehr als dreimal ist nicht drin.


Aber in Coronazeiten muss er in der Familie bleiben


----------



## DenizJP (18. Juni 2020)

Alternativ als Grundelköder...

ob die letztendlich auf Maden, Kaugummis oder sowas beißen ist ja egal ^^


----------



## Papamopps (18. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> @Andal @Papamopps Ich gestehe ich tue mir schwer das bildlich vorzustellen
> 
> ihr habt net zufällig ein Foto oder dergleichen von sowas?


Mache ich dir alsbald. 
Leider grad nicht da.


----------



## ollidi (18. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Was mir allerdings auffällt ist, dass viele von Euch an der Spundwand sitzen. Hat das bestimmte Gründe?


Ich spreche jetzt mal für mich.
Einmal ist es wirklich die Bequemlichkeit und Erreichbarkeit. Wir haben Stellen, da kannst Du fast direkt aus dem Auto Angeln. Solch Stellen suche ich mir aus, wenn ich Abends mal für ein oder zwei Stunden los will. Allerdings nehme ich keine Stellen, wo die Spundwand schnurgerade ist. Kleine Ecken und Kurven sind bei uns auch immer recht vielversprechend und ich habe da bisher auch gut gefangen.
Dann kurz vor Anlegestellen und Verladestellen. An einer Verladestelle, welche auch die Form einer kleinen Bucht hat, wird Getreide verladen. Das ist eine Bank für dicke Karpfen und Weissfische aller Art in guten Grössen.
Öfters suche ich mir auch Stellen aus, wo es einen Übergang von Steinpackung zu Spundwand gibt. Da habe ich schon Sternstunden auf Barsch oder Zander erlebt. Sehr gut mit Dropshot.
An die Steinpackung gehe ich auch mal gerne, habe dann aber - mangels Stellruten - öfters mal Abrisse beim Grundangeln, obwohl ich da Tiroler Hölzl einsetze.

An der Spundwand habe ich auch festgestellt, daß die Grundeln nicht so gehäuft vorkommen, wie an der Steinpackung.


----------



## hanzz (19. Juni 2020)

Guten Morgen Freunde der Räuber 
Wie sieht denn euer Plan für das Wochenende aus ? 
Ich werden dem Rhein heut nochmal die Ehre erweisen. Diesmal hoffentlich ein bisschen länger und ohne einen Temperatursturz von 10 Grad in einer halben Stunde.


----------



## Waller Michel (19. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Freunde der Räuber
> Wie sieht denn euer Plan für das Wochenende aus ?
> Ich werden dem Rhein heut nochmal die Ehre erweisen. Diesmal hoffentlich ein bisschen länger und ohne einen Temperatursturz von 10 Grad in einer halben Stunde.


Da wünsche ich Dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und Erfolg an Rhein! 
Ist der Fluss meines Herzens da ich dort geboren bin 
Ich persönlich werde wenn bei uns das Wetter hält später mal an die Oker ein wenig den Barschen nachstellen. ...hoffe mal auf einen kapitalen zu stoßen 

LG Michael


----------



## Papamopps (19. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Freunde der Räuber
> Wie sieht denn euer Plan für das Wochenende aus ?
> Ich werden dem Rhein heut nochmal die Ehre erweisen. Diesmal hoffentlich ein bisschen länger und ohne einen Temperatursturz von 10 Grad in einer halben Stunde.



Viel Erfolg. 
Auf welcher Höhe des Rheins?


----------



## hanzz (19. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Da wünsche ich Dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und Erfolg an Rhein!
> Ist der Fluss meines Herzens da ich dort geboren bin
> Ich persönlich werde wenn bei uns das Wetter hält später mal an die Oker ein wenig den Barschen nachstellen. ...hoffe mal auf einen kapitalen zu stoßen
> 
> LG Michael


Auch dir viel Erfolg. Hab grad mal Oker gegoogelt. Sieht ja echt nett aus da. Würde auch tauschen. 
Ja der Rhein ist schon ein toller Fluss. Aber er hat zwei Gesichter


----------



## Forelle74 (19. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Freunde der Räuber
> Wie sieht denn euer Plan für das Wochenende aus ?
> Ich werden dem Rhein heut nochmal die Ehre erweisen. Diesmal hoffentlich ein bisschen länger und ohne einen Temperatursturz von 10 Grad in einer halben Stunde.


Hallo 
Ich wollte eigentlich auch am WE an unser Flüsschen.
Auf Barsch und Forellen. 
Ich schaffe es aber leider nicht. 
Viel Glück euch allen bei der Räuberjagt.


----------



## Waller Michel (19. Juni 2020)

Ja der Rhein hat viele Gesichter, da hast du Recht! Trotzdem gibt es im Rhein viele viele Möglichkeiten 
Bin gebürtiger Wiesbadener und habe den Rheingau früher intensiv beangelt da war immer alles möglich von Schneider bis zu wahren Sternstunden 

Die Oker kann mit diesen Möglichkeiten nicht mithalten, ist aber auch alles dabei von Forellenstrecken im Harz bis zur Barbenregion bei Meinersen wo Sie in die Aller mündet .Sie durchfließt hier bei uns das Stadtgebiet von Braunschweig auch dort mit guten Möglichkeiten!


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Juni 2020)

Wie schon bei den Aale geschrieben verschlägt es mich heute in den Norden. Ein Wochenende Weserangeln steht auf dem Programm.
Ich freue mich. Allen die ansonsten raus gehen wünsche ich viel Glück.


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juni 2020)

Werde heute aussetzen nach dem erfolglosen Abend gestern und mich früh ins Bett legen ^^

Samstag oder Sonntag geht es dann wieder an den Main.



Ich muss mal neue Stellen ausloten...gestern war an meinem "Stamm"platz ne polnische Großfamilie samt Zelten und Lagerfeuer. die haben dort mit 6 Ruten auf Rotauge und Brasse geangelt..

waren nette Leute aber als Konsequenz musste ich den Platz wechseln. Durch den Regen die letzten Tage war außerdem die Strömung an der Stelle im Main echt stark geworden. Selbst 120gr Blei wurden einfach weggerissen - die Polen haben teilweise mit 200-250gr geangelt!


----------



## hanzz (19. Juni 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg.
> Auf welcher Höhe des Rheins?


Denke ich werde irgendwo bei Duisburg starten.


----------



## Waller Michel (19. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Wie schon bei den Aale geschrieben verschlägt es mich heute in den Norden. Ein Wochenende Weserangeln steht auf dem Programm.
> Ich freue mich. Allen die ansonsten raus gehen wünsche ich viel Glück.


An der Weser war ich bestimmt 10 Jahre nicht mehr! 
Muss ich auch unbedingt mal wieder hin! 
Dir selbstverständlich auch ein herzliches Petri für die Weser und allen anderen die am WE ans Wasser kommen! 

LG


----------



## hanzz (19. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Wie schon bei den Aale geschrieben verschlägt es mich heute in den Norden. Ein Wochenende Weserangeln steht auf dem Programm.
> Ich freue mich. Allen die ansonsten raus gehen wünsche ich viel Glück.


Ein buntes "Allrounden" oder Zielfisch auch vorwiegend der Aal ?


----------



## Waller Michel (19. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Werde heute aussetzen nach dem erfolglosen Abend gestern und mich früh ins Bett legen ^^
> 
> Samstag oder Sonntag geht es dann wieder an den Main.
> 
> ...



Darf ich fragen welchen Mainabschnitt du beangelst ?
Ich hatte früher in Mainhausen gelebt ,da war die Seligenstädter Strecke meine und teilweise auch die Steinheimer und Frankfurter 

LG


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juni 2020)

Höchster Strecke - Kelsterbach genau gesagt.

Hab zwar alle 3 Streckenkarten bisher aber nur auf der Höchster Strecker erfolgreich gewesen mit Spinnfischen als auch Ansitz.


Würde gern mehr Richtung Hanau / Steinheim gehen aber idealerweise mit nem Angelpartner der sich bissel auskennt. Meine bisherigen Ausflüge dorthin endeten meist mit vielen Hängern und Verlusten. Strukturtechnisch aber definitiv spannende Strecken!


----------



## phirania (19. Juni 2020)

Wünsche Allen viel Erfolg für Euer Vorhaben...
Ich werde gleich erstmal meinen Köderfisch Vorrat aufstocken und geht es nochmal auf Zander.


----------



## Slappy (19. Juni 2020)

Am Sonntag soll es noch mal auf Hecht gehen. Wieder mit dem Kumpel der ständig fängt. Hoffentlich wird endlich das Eis gebrochen.


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juni 2020)

Schaue aus dem Fenster und sehe, dass es schüttet......super.

Für die Fische sicher toll - für mich weniger da wieder mein Grundblei wegen der angestiegenen Strömung net reichen wird


----------



## Andal (19. Juni 2020)

Ich werde heute Abend, so es nicht regnet und es mich zieht, noch ein paar Köder im Rhein waschen gehen. Sauberkeit schadet ja nie. Und dann überlasse ich übers Wochenende wieder den Fluss den anderen Anrheinern. Die Bedingungen sind ja momentan wirklich gut.


----------



## alx_fl (19. Juni 2020)

Moin!
Da lese ich jetzt schon ne Weile mit und muss feststellen, dass es doch einige Räuberräuber in meiner Nähe gibt.. Extra für den Stammtisch bin ich also aktives Mitglied beim anglerboard geworden 

An dieser Stelle dann kurz zu mir: Bin 27, kompletter Neuling - Schein erst 2 Wochen alt - und aktuell noch fangfrei.
Ich bin mir bewusst, dass ich mit dem Raubfischangeln nicht grade die leichteste Disziplin gewählt habe, aber es fasziniert mich einfach.
Bin grundsätzlich eher viel unterwegs, hab daher nur kurze Zeitfenster und mit der Travel Spin Rute im Gepäck kann man auch mal für ne Stunde bisschen Spinnen. Selbst wenn man nichts fängt ist es doch ein schöner Ausgleich... Und irgendwann müssen Sie mal beißen 

In diesem Sinne bin ich dann auch am Wochenende mal hier mal da unterwegs und spreche auch immer Angler am Ufer an, wenn ich welche sehe.
Sollte euch also n Jungspund mit Travelrute anlabern, fragt ruhig ob es Alex ausm Anglerboard ist..

Wenn ihr Tipps zu Mainz/Wiesbaden/Rheingau habt immer her damit, auch wenn ich schon viel gelesen und gehört habe bin ich immer offen für neues


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juni 2020)

Ach was! Ich hab nach 20 Jahren Pause auch erst mitte März wieder angefangen - darunter das erste Mal in meinem Leben Spinnfischen!

Die Ausbeute kann sich für einen blutigen Neuling sehen lassen denk ich^^


----------



## Andal (19. Juni 2020)

Einfach maximal oft ans Wasser gehen und jeden "Blödsinn" probieren, der dir einfällt. So erweitert sich die eigene Erfahrung am besten!


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juni 2020)

DITO


----------



## Mescalero (19. Juni 2020)

Wenn ich so könnte wie ich will....
Wetter top, ein paar neue Köder* flatterten ins Haus, Motivation nicht steigerungsfähig, Fisch im Wasser - aber kein Zeitfenster!
Na ja... einst wirds besser.

*u.a. Mepps in 00, Wahnsinn wie winzig die sind! In natura hatte ich die noch nicht gesehen, in keinem Laden sind die vorrätig.


----------



## Waller Michel (19. Juni 2020)

alx_fl schrieb:


> Moin!
> Da lese ich jetzt schon ne Weile mit und muss feststellen, dass es doch einige Räuberräuber in meiner Nähe gibt.. Extra für den Stammtisch bin ich also aktives Mitglied beim anglerboard geworden
> 
> An dieser Stelle dann kurz zu mir: Bin 27, kompletter Neuling - Schein erst 2 Wochen alt - und aktuell noch fangfrei.
> ...



Schön das Du dich hier vorgestellt hast !
Herzlich willkommen am Stammtisch und hier im Forum !

Mainz Wiesbaden Rheingau war früher genau meine Strecke!  Da geht schon einiges  

LG Michael


----------



## niclodemus (19. Juni 2020)

ollidi schrieb:


> Öfters suche ich mir auch Stellen aus, wo es einen Übergang von Steinpackung zu Spundwand gibt. Da habe ich schon Sternstunden auf Barsch oder Zander erlebt.



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten, der Übergang von der Spundwand zur Schüttung ist für mich auch sehr interessant. 

LG André


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juni 2020)

Dampf-Ablass-Zeit!

Dank dem doch recht guten Wetter ist ja wieder halb Deutschland (und anscheinend auch halb Europa) hier am Main unterwegs.

Ich mein klar - first come, first serve - aber es nervt trotzdem wenn alle einigermaßen interessanten Plätze so sehr belegt sind, dass man gefühlt ne Wartenummer ziehen muss....


letztens auch gesehen wie ein Angler nen halben Tag da saß, dann einpackte und sein Kumpel kam und den Platz anschließend besetzte..


----------



## phirania (19. Juni 2020)

alx_fl schrieb:


> Moin!
> Da lese ich jetzt schon ne Weile mit und muss feststellen, dass es doch einige Räuberräuber in meiner Nähe gibt.. Extra für den Stammtisch bin ich also aktives Mitglied beim anglerboard geworden
> 
> An dieser Stelle dann kurz zu mir: Bin 27, kompletter Neuling - Schein erst 2 Wochen alt - und aktuell noch fangfrei.
> ...


Na dann mal willkommen hier. 
Hier wirst du bestimmt noch ein paar gute Tipps bekommen.


----------



## phirania (19. Juni 2020)

Köfis wird schwer heute.


----------



## phirania (19. Juni 2020)

Und die versperren mir den Weg zum Wasser


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juni 2020)

Umboxen!!


----------



## StrikerMS (19. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Umboxen!!



Kanadische Wildgänse!! 

Ich mach mich auch noch mal zum Kanal auf, bevor Nachtschicht los geht


----------



## phirania (19. Juni 2020)

Jungvolk ist auch unterwegs.


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ein buntes "Allrounden" oder Zielfisch auch vorwiegend der Aal ?


Eher ein Aalrounden


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juni 2020)

Ich hadere noch ob ich heute Abend mit der Spinnrute raus soll 

 Bin etwas müde


----------



## StrikerMS (19. Juni 2020)

War nix los außer einem Anfasser. 
Dafür hab ich nen Futterkorb gefangen! Mit Profit vom Kanal zurück, dass ich das noch erleben darf


----------



## hanzz (19. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Eher ein Aalrounden


Petri Heil 
Hol was raus.


----------



## hanzz (19. Juni 2020)

Am Rhein ist auch tote Hose. 
Nicht einen Biss bisher bekommen.


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Juni 2020)

alx_fl schrieb:


> Moin!
> Da lese ich jetzt schon ne Weile mit und muss feststellen, dass es doch einige Räuberräuber in meiner Nähe gibt.. Extra für den Stammtisch bin ich also aktives Mitglied beim anglerboard geworden
> 
> An dieser Stelle dann kurz zu mir: Bin 27, kompletter Neuling - Schein erst 2 Wochen alt - und aktuell noch fangfrei.
> ...


Herzlich willkommen beim Stammtisch


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Am Rhein ist auch tote Hose.
> Nicht einen Biss bisher bekommen.



Kollege von mir war 3 Tage hintereinander auf Aal unterwegs, nicht ein einziger Biss! Scheint sich wohl landesweit um große Flauten zu handeln.


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juni 2020)

bei mir die letzten 3 Male ebenfalls ^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> bei mir die letzten 3 Male ebenfalls ^^



Dann hatte ich wohl Glück im Unglück wegen Gewitterlagen gehabt, wollte eigentlich Aale am Packwerk oder im Flachwasser zwischen der Brut fangen.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (19. Juni 2020)

Guten Abend in die Runde,

komme gerade vom Rhein bei Karlsruhe Wasserstand war Top und dazu leicht bewölkt eigentlich Fischfangtag aber nicht ein Biss habe ich bekommen. Weder haben die Rapfen noch die Barsche geraubt wie sie es sonst am Ufer entlang machen und meine Gufis wollte Vater Rhein auch nicht. Bin recht enttäuscht von der ganzen Sache. 

Grussen Michael


----------



## hanzz (19. Juni 2020)

Na dann sind wir doch alle angeschmiert. 
Nächste mal wird besser.


----------



## Waller Michel (19. Juni 2020)

So ,ich bin auch wieder zurück aber meine Barschaktion ist leider völlig in die Hose gegangen heute! 
Habe dann umgestellt auf Friedfisch .
Einen vollständigen Bericht mit Fotos habe ich eben im Ükel eingestellt! 
Da ich nur Brassen gelandet hatte.

LG Michael


----------



## hanzz (19. Juni 2020)

Den einzigen Fisch, den ich gesehen hab war dieses ca 60cm Exemplar einer Brasse


----------



## Andal (20. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Am Rhein ist auch tote Hose.
> Nicht einen Biss bisher bekommen.


Ich auch nicht, aber es war dennoch ein angenehmer Abend am Fluss.


hanzz schrieb:


> Den einzigen Fisch, den ich gesehen hab war dieses ca 60cm Exemplar einer Brasse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irgendwas stimmt mit Brassi nicht!


----------



## Waller Michel (20. Juni 2020)

Also essen würde ich Brassi auch nicht zwangsläufig 
Nix so lecker 

An der Oker war heute auch Katastrophe 

LG


----------



## phirania (20. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Den einzigen Fisch, den ich gesehen hab war dieses ca 60cm Exemplar einer Brasse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sind die Zombibrassen recht selten am Rhein.
Kenne ich aber noch aus JungangelerZeiten von Wesel am Rhein.


----------



## rustaweli (20. Juni 2020)

Mensch, mensch! 
Bin nun seit fast 4 Stunden draußen, ohne Ende Strecke machen, Barsche suchen. Nix bisher, nicht mal Nachläufer. Dann noch durch eigene Blödheit 2 Wobbler versenkt. Mache immer noch die gleichen Fehler, werde ungeduldig und fische immer risikobereiter. Das ändert sich wohl nie. Wechsel jetzt letztmalig Spot und Taktik.
Ganz geschneidert habe ich bisher aber nicht. 5 Döbel sagten kurz "Hallo", der untere war der Kleinste.


----------



## rustaweli (20. Juni 2020)




----------



## rustaweli (20. Juni 2020)

So, muß weiter!


----------



## DenizJP (20. Juni 2020)

So! Sachen gepackt!

Heute fahre ich schon so gegen 1-2 Uhr ans Wasser in der Hoffnung ne gute Stelle zu bekommen.

Sollte es dann trotzdem wieder alles überfüllt sein weiß ich auch net mehr weiter ^^


----------



## Waller Michel (20. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> So! Sachen gepackt!
> 
> Heute fahre ich schon so gegen 1-2 Uhr ans Wasser in der Hoffnung ne gute Stelle zu bekommen.
> 
> Sollte es dann trotzdem wieder alles überfüllt sein weiß ich auch net mehr weiter ^^



Das ist zur Zeit bei uns hier auch nicht viel besser! Drück dir trotzdem die Daumen das Du eine schöne Stelle findest! 

@rustaweli 
Petri zu den Döbeln ,vielleicht klappt es ja noch mit den Barschen ?

LG Michael


----------



## DenizJP (20. Juni 2020)

@Waller Michel  Danke! Da Problem intensiviert sich teilweise auch durch die Strömung - aufgrund des Regens die letzten Tage ist der Main hier recht stark und wenn man net bei den 1-2 Spots sitzt wo strömungs-beruhigt sind wird es für mich mit meinen 150gr WG Ruten recht schwierig.


Letztens nur 10m weiter flußabwärts von meinem Stammplatz probiert und selbst 100-120gr hats einfach weggerissen..


----------



## Waller Michel (20. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> @Waller Michel  Danke! Da Problem intensiviert sich teilweise auch durch die Strömung - aufgrund des Regens die letzten Tage ist der Main hier recht stark und wenn man net bei den 1-2 Spots sitzt wo strömungs-beruhigt sind wird es für mich mit meinen 150gr WG Ruten recht schwierig.
> 
> 
> Letztens nur 10m weiter flußabwärts von meinem Stammplatz probiert und selbst 100-120gr hats einfach weggerissen..



Ja das kenne ich vom Main gut !
Gerade heute am Samstag wird da gut voll sein! 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania (20. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So ,ich bin auch wieder zurück aber meine Barschaktion ist leider völlig in die Hose gegangen heute!
> Habe dann umgestellt auf Friedfisch .
> Einen vollständigen Bericht mit Fotos habe ich eben im Ükel eingestellt!
> Da ich nur Brassen gelandet hatte.
> ...



Dickes Petri zum Beifang....
( Ich hoffe man darf es hier schreiben )

@ Rustaweli
Auch an dieser Stelle ein dickes Petri zu den Döbeln.

Bei mir gab es gestern ebenfalls nur ein paar Köfis,die ich am Wochenende hoffendlich an den Fisch bringen werde.
Allen die loskommen zum angeln viel Erfolg und viel Fisch am Haken.


----------



## Waller Michel (20. Juni 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Dickes Petri zum Beifang....
> ( Ich hoffe man darf es hier schreiben )
> 
> @ Rustaweli
> ...


Selbstverständlich darfst du das hier schreiben! 
Und vielen Dank dafür! 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli (20. Juni 2020)

Sollte heute bei mir mit den Barschen einfach nicht sein. Zumal sie sich hier eh schwer fangen lassen. Bislang war ich gefühlt mit Naturködern erfolgreicher, meist aber Beifang. Habe alle mir heute möglichen Register gezogen. Jedoch hauptsächlich mit Hartbaits und alle Schichten abgesucht. Langsam, aggressiv, Spinnstopps, getwitcht. Am letzten Platz auch Gufi probiert, gejiggt oder durchs Mittelwasser "getwitcht". Aber da war die heutige Rute nicht soo ideal für, zwecks Rückmeldung oder Spitze. Muß aber auch zugeben das am Ende mit Gummi auch schon arg die Konzentration nachließ. Egal, bald auf ein Neues.
Falls wer draußen ist - Petri!


----------



## Waller Michel (20. Juni 2020)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sollte heute bei mir mit den Barschen einfach nicht sein. Zumal sie sich hier eh schwer fangen lassen. Bislang war ich gefühlt mit Naturködern erfolgreicher, meist aber Beifang. Habe alle mir heute möglichen Register gezogen. Jedoch hauptsächlich mit Hartbaits und alle Schichten abgesucht. Langsam, aggressiv, Spinnstopps, getwitcht. Am letzten Platz auch Gufi probiert, gejiggt oder durchs Mittelwasser "getwitcht". Aber da war die heutige Rute nicht soo ideal für, zwecks Rückmeldung oder Spitze. Muß aber auch zugeben das am Ende mit Gummi auch schon arg die Konzentration nachließ. Egal, bald auf ein Neues.
> Falls wer draußen ist - Petri!


Bei uns an der Oker ist man auch entweder mit Naturködern oder halt mit Spinner am erfolgreichsten auf Barsch !

Wenn man nicht gerade einen Tag erwischt wie ich gestern! 


LG Michael


----------



## hanzz (20. Juni 2020)

Scheint wirklich gerade bei allen richtig gut zu laufen ?  
Morgen früh gehts zum Kanal. Mal schauen ob dir Barschlis aufs C Rig ansprechen. 
Wer heut raus ist, soll Gnade von Petrus bekommen


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Juni 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Scheint sich wohl landesweit um große Flauten zu handeln.


----------



## Waller Michel (20. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Scheint wirklich gerade bei allen richtig gut zu laufen ?
> Morgen früh gehts zum Kanal. Mal schauen ob dir Barschlis aufs C Rig ansprechen.
> Wer heut raus ist, soll Gnade von Petrus bekommen


Am Carolina könnte man es versuchen. ...oder ganz langsam geführt am DS ...muss die Tage auch nochmal ran 

LG


----------



## rustaweli (20. Juni 2020)

Hm, @hanzz u @Waller Michel , mich interessiert jetzt wirklich brennend warum Ihr ausgerechnet jetzt auf das C Rig kommt?
T Rig könnte ich nachvollziehen, ebenso Chebu. Hänger etc. Aber C Rig? Habt Ihr damit um diese Monate gute Erfahrungen? Mir erschließt sich der Vorteil zum Jiggen (im Sommer) nicht. Kraut, ok, aber dann doch lieber Chatterbaits, oder liege ich da falsch? Dazu noch das wirklich sehr langsame Arbeiten mit dem C.


----------



## Waller Michel (20. Juni 2020)

Naja beim C Rig hast du halt gewisse tiefen im Visier!  Bei gemäßer Köderführung ,der Fisch kann relativ vorsichtig den Köder nehmen und wird dabei recht gut gehakt !
Darin sehe ich jetzt den Vorteil wenn es nicht so prall beißt! 
Das von mir vorgeschlagene DS hätte den Vorteil der sehr langsamen Köderführung, damit lässt sich dann auch mal ein träger Barsch hinter dem Ofen vor locken. ....
Soo jedenfalls die Theorie 
Und zum Schluss, beißen sie dann auf aktiv geführte Maden 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli (20. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Und zum Schluss, beißen sie dann auf aktiv geführte Maden
> 
> LG Michael



 
So langsam glaube ich es auch!


----------



## Waller Michel (20. Juni 2020)

rustaweli schrieb:


> So langsam glaube ich es auch!


Ist oft soooo !
Nimm mal einen 10 Gramm Spirolino und einen 10er Haken dran mit 2 Maden und teste es !
Mehr sage ich nicht 

LG Michael


----------



## hanzz (20. Juni 2020)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hm, @hanzz u @Waller Michel , mich interessiert jetzt wirklich brennend warum Ihr ausgerechnet jetzt auf das C Rig kommt?
> T Rig könnte ich nachvollziehen, ebenso Chebu. Hänger etc. Aber C Rig? Habt Ihr damit um diese Monate gute Erfahrungen? Mir erschließt sich der Vorteil zum Jiggen (im Sommer) nicht. Kraut, ok, aber dann doch lieber Chatterbaits, oder liege ich da falsch? Dazu noch das wirklich sehr langsame Arbeiten mit dem C.


Also was ich die letzte Zeit von anderen gehört habe, blieb schnelles auch uberbleites Abklopfen, sowie Jigspinner, also alles was n bisserl schneller ist, erfolglos. 
Einfach mal anders als die anderen zu dieser Zeit versuchen. 
C-Rig mag ich einfach. Schon gute Barsche zu jeder Jahreszeit am Kanal gefangen. Ich nutze auch Gummistopper und bin flexibel im Abstand zwischen Blei und Köder. Oder schnell ist es ein T Rig. 
Kleiner Gtail Saturn in Motoroil hat schon so manchen Barsch hervorgelockt.


----------



## rustaweli (20. Juni 2020)

Man lernt nie aus. Da bin ich echt gespannt und bitte berichte!


----------



## Andal (20. Juni 2020)

Ich bin auch ganz Auge und Ohr ... vielleicht tut sich ja auch dann etwas an meinem gänzlich barschlosen Rheinabschnitt!


----------



## Waller Michel (20. Juni 2020)

Ich drück euch jedenfalls fest die Daumen! 
Immer alles versuchen irgendwann klappt was  immer schön kreativ bleiben, dann passt es irgendwann !
Freue mich schon auf eure Berichte


----------



## Andal (20. Juni 2020)

Aus einer Ausbildungskladde zur besonderen Fischkunde des L.F.V.B. - vermutlich aus dem vorigen Jahrhundert.

Eingangs dieser schöne Reim und wenn ich endlich das Ladekabel finde, mach ich auch Bilder.

Wer Fische fängt mit Leidenschaft.
Mit Meisterschaft und Wissenschaft.
Und hält sich dabei tugendhaft,
gewissenhaft und ehrenhaft.
Den reichen Fang mit Maß betreibt,
sorgt, dass im Wasser auch was bleibt.
Und angelt nicht um Geld und Gunst,
nein, nur aus Freude an der Kunst.
Der ist, sei's der geringste Knecht,
ein wahrer Angler und auch fischgerecht!

Claude de Raimont


----------



## hanzz (20. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Aus einer Ausbildungskladde zur besonderen Fischkunde des L.F.V.B. - vermutlich aus dem vorigen Jahrhundert.
> 
> Eingangs dieser schöne Reim und wenn ich endlich das Ladekabel finde, mach ich auch Bilder.
> 
> ...


Voll gut. 
Da wusste schon jemand vor langer Zeit was gut ist.


----------



## Waller Michel (20. Juni 2020)

@Andal  ....
Bist ja heute an den beiden Stammtischen so philosophisch veranlagt 

LG Michael


----------



## Slappy (20. Juni 2020)

Petri nach da draußen. 
Mögen die Flossenträger euch gnädig sein und eure Ruten ordentlich arbeiten lassen. 


So. 
Morgen steht definitiv. Nehme zwar nur die 20-60g Hechtrute mit, hab aber auch die Barschköder eingepackt, irgendwie werde ich die auch noch weit genug raus bekommen. Die Gründeattacken in der Steinpackung hab ich das letzte mal bei der Rute zumindest gut gespürt. Also dürfte es im Zweifel auch mit den Barschen gut klappen. Aber um ehrlich zu sein, ich wäre froh überhaupt einen zu bekommen. Selbst  ein Biss wäre schon ausreichend um mich fröhlich zu stimmen. 






Alles im einer relativ kleinen Tasche. Plus eine Box mit verschieden Haken und Chebubleien, das andere nötige Zeug um die Auflagen des Vereins zu erfüllen und ne Flasche Wasser. Das Bier muss mal daheim bleiben.


----------



## phirania (20. Juni 2020)

Na dann wünsche ich mal für morgen viel Glück und Erfolg.
Hol was rauss,freue mich auf deinen Bericht.....


----------



## hanzz (20. Juni 2020)

Hab meine Tasche auch gepackt. Finde nur meine UL Rute grad nicht. Dann hält die 4-15 g Rute her. Kann ich auch mal mit nem 10g Bullet weiter raus und ein 3g Bullet geht auch noch.
Ist ja beim C Rig das Schöne.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> @Waller Michel  Danke! Da Problem intensiviert sich teilweise auch durch die Strömung - aufgrund des Regens die letzten Tage ist der Main hier recht stark und wenn man net bei den 1-2 Spots sitzt wo strömungs-beruhigt sind wird es für mich mit meinen 150gr WG Ruten recht schwierig.
> 
> 
> Letztens nur 10m weiter flußabwärts von meinem Stammplatz probiert und selbst 100-120gr hats einfach weggerissen..



Das Gewicht ist auch nur die halbe Miete, die Form ist gerade im Fluss deutlich wichtiger.


----------



## DenizJP (20. Juni 2020)

@Bimmelrudi aktuell kaum Strömung und 80 gr bleiben sauber liegen 

lautdem Angler neben mir liegts auch an der Schleuse die für die Schiffe öffnet


----------



## hanzz (20. Juni 2020)

Jetzt da die Rutenwahl eine andere ist, gehen auch zwei Wobbler mit. N paar Jigköpfe sind auch dabei. Man weiß ja nie. Hehehehe


----------



## Mescalero (20. Juni 2020)

Ich war heute auch barscheln, hatte aber nur eine gute Stunde Zeit. Schneider! Kein Zupfer auf Spinner oder GuFi.
Das mag aber auch daran liegen, dass es kaum welche gibt - in dem Vereinssee wird ausschließlich besetzt, was die feinen Herrschaften auch angeln wollen: Karpfen, Zander, Hecht und aus. Plus ein paar Alibi-Schleien und -plötzen.

Der nächste Versuch geht an den Fluss, da ist mehr los. Aber dafür braucht es mehr als eine Stunde Zeit, sonst wird es hektisch und macht keinen Spaß.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Aus einer Ausbildungskladde zur besonderen Fischkunde des L.F.V.B. - vermutlich aus dem vorigen Jahrhundert.
> 
> Eingangs dieser schöne Reim und wenn ich endlich das Ladekabel finde, mach ich auch Bilder.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

der Reim stand früher auch auf der ersten Seite unserer Vereinssatzung .
Mittlerweile abgelöst von:

Sportfreund:

Dein Recht ist: Anteil zu haben
an dem großen Schatz, den die
deutschen Fischgewässer bergen.
Deine Pflicht ist: Diesen Hort zu
schützen, hegen und zu pflegen,
wo immer es auch sei.
Sei allen ein Vorbild in Deiner
Liebe zur Natur und beweise sie in
Deiner Achtung vor ihren Geschöpfen.


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## phirania (21. Juni 2020)

Auch heute wieder das Motto:
Grillen Chillen Angeln.....
Mal schauen was Mutter Natur uns so alles bietet Heute.
Allen die es heute ans Wasser zieht einen schönen Erfolgreichen Tag und lasst die Seele baumeln.....


----------



## hanzz (21. Juni 2020)

Was soll ich sagen. Hab auf ganzer Linie verkackt. Erst um 2 eingepennt. Da war dann um 4 der Wecker nicht mein bester Freund und ich hab verpennt. 
Morgen fängt meine Schicht 9:30 an. 
Werde dann morgen los. Montags beissen die Fische eh besser.   

Petri Heil für alle da draußen


----------



## Slappy (21. Juni 2020)

Gute 4h später... 
3 angler, kein Biss.... Naja, stimmt nicht ganz. Eine kapitale und wunderschöne Grundel hat sich mir erbarmt


----------



## Waller Michel (21. Juni 2020)

Der Sommer fängt ja heute erst an !
Wir werden alle noch viele Stunden am Wasser haben und schöne Fische fangen! 
Schneidertage gehören zum Angeln genau so dazu wie die Sternstunden die wir immer wieder mal erleben dürfen 
Das macht unser Hobby so interessant und macht es zugleich aus !
In diesem Sinne, Männer!  Wünsche ich euch allen einen schönen Sonntag und entspannt euch gut beim Angeln ,notfalls auch ohne Fische !

LG Michael


----------



## Slappy (21. Juni 2020)

Nach insgesamt 8h war jetzt Feierabend..... 
Es tat sich nichts mehr.... Dennoch war es gut mal wieder mit anderen zusammen zu angeln.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Juni 2020)

Werter Raubfischstammtisch, ich habe eine Frage : Mein Koederfisch sah beim Einholen ein wenig lädiert aus. Was kann der Verursacher sein????





Eingeweide so wie es aussah noch vorhanden, Baggersee, Krebse bisher unbekannt.
Edit:
Ankoederung Drilling durch die Lippe


----------



## Waller Michel (21. Juni 2020)

Sieht für mich aus wie von Krebs oder Wohllandkrabben bearbeitet. ...der Schnitt im Bauch ist ja wahrscheinlich nicht von dir? 

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Juni 2020)

Nein, der Fisch war ganz als er an den Haken kam.


----------



## Mescalero (21. Juni 2020)

Nach zwei Stunden Dropshotten am Bach: ein Gründling und ein Bärschlein. Weiter üben...


----------



## Waller Michel (21. Juni 2020)

Aja dann kann man auf jeden Fall mal Hecht Zander und Co ausschließen würde ich behaupten 
Das sieht für mich aus wie mit einer Krebsschere aus dem Bauch rausgeschnitten !
Habe mich wegen unseren Wohllandkrabben  im MLK letzte Woche intensiv mit dem Gefiech beschäftigt! 
Die halten meist mit einer Schere den Köder fest und mit der anderen schneiden Sie Stücke raus und fressen es .

LG Michael


----------



## rolfmoeller (21. Juni 2020)

und zuerst die Weichteile


----------



## Waller Michel (21. Juni 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Nach zwei Stunden Dropshotten am Bach: ein Gründling und ein Bärschlein. Weiter üben...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist doch trotzdem schon mal schön was am Haken zu haben! 
Wünsche dir ein Petri und drück dir weiter die Daumen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel (21. Juni 2020)

rolfmoeller schrieb:


> und zuerst die Weichteile


Genau! 
Da wurde ja auch die Schere angestzt !
Ihr da oben an der Elbe könnt ja ein Lied davon singen! 

LG


----------



## rolfmoeller (21. Juni 2020)

wohl war


----------



## phirania (21. Juni 2020)

So Grillen war erfolgreich 







Kollege hatte gerade elnen Hecht auf PopupBollie.


----------



## Jason (21. Juni 2020)

Mal kurz ans Flüsschen den Forellen nachgehen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (21. Juni 2020)

Keine Maden oder Würmer vorhanden. Mal mit Shrimps probieren 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Waller Michel (21. Juni 2020)

Wenn nix geht @Jason dann zieh die Schrimps mal " L " mäßig auf den Haken und angel aktiv auf Forelle. ...notfalls die Schrimps zweiteilen, das könnte vielleicht was bringen? 

LG Michael


----------



## Jason (21. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wenn nix geht @Jason dann zieh die Schrimps mal " L " mäßig auf den Haken und angel aktiv auf Forelle. ...notfalls die Schrimps zweiteilen, das könnte vielleicht was bringen?
> 
> LG Michael


Danke für den Hinweis. Ist aber zu spät. Bin wieder zu Hause. Ich geh dann mal rüber zum Schneider- Stammtisch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz (21. Juni 2020)

Bei mir gabs gestern auch Garnelen. Aber im Wok mit Gemüse und Reis   

@Jason 
War das heute Premiere mit den Garnelen ?
Oder warst du damit schon mal erfolgreich


----------



## Jason (21. Juni 2020)

Hab heute auch das erste Mal mit Shrimps gefischt. Hatte auch noch Amerikanische Grashüpfer dabei. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Aber damit ging auch nichts. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal (21. Juni 2020)

Meine Erfahrungen mit dem ganzen getrockneten Insektenkram. Eingeweicht und in Futter zerkleinert - ja, gut sogar. Aber als Hakenköder nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen. Teichforellen mögen darauf beissen, wenn man sie bewegt, oder von der Oberfläche nehmen, wenn sie eh alles nehmen, was grad reinfliegt.


----------



## Jason (21. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen mit dem ganzen getrockneten Insektenkram. Eingeweicht und in Futter zerkleinert - ja, gut sogar. Aber als Hakenköder nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen. Teichforellen mögen darauf beissen, wenn man sie bewegt, oder von der Oberfläche nehmen, wenn sie eh alles nehmen, was grad reinfliegt.


Die Insekten und die Shrimps war auch nur eine Notlösung, da ich keine Maden oder Würmer zur Hand hatte. Aber wer weis?
Vielleicht wäre darauf auch nichts gegangen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal (21. Juni 2020)

Probiere es doch mal mit Ködern aus dem Bach... Sprock, als kleines Bündel, an der Posenmontage ist teilweise ein absolut todsicherer Köder.


----------



## Angler2097 (21. Juni 2020)

Ich war letzte Woche 3 Tage am Edersee auf dem Campingplatz zum Angeln.
Ich bin am Mittwoch Nachmittag angekommen und habe mein Zelt aufgebaut. Dann runter ans Wasser zum Köderfische fangen  Gerade noch rechtzeitig, denn schon setzte der Regen ein. Habe dann 3 Stunden Köfis und Fetzen angeboten, aber die einzigen Piepser wurden durch Fledermäuse verursacht. Wo waren die Zander 

Die Nacht regnete es durch und ab 8 oder 9 uhr morgens hörte der Regen auf. Ab aufs Boot und Spinnfischen auf Hecht  Doch keine dicke Hechtmutti, weder ein Schniepel ließen sich zum Anbiss verleiten 
Ich legte eine Pause ein und stärkte meinen schwachen Körper am Restaurant des Campingplatzes 

Am Nachmittag wieder aufs Boot. Doch erneut konnte ich keinen Esox verhaften. Die Windböen trieben mich an den Rande des Wahnsinns 

Langsam wurde es wirklich beschissen. Zu schwach um Köderfische zu fangen und anzusitzen, lag ich deprimiert in meinem Zelt und träumte von Hechten und Zandern 

Geplagt durch Albträume von Fehlbissen, Abrissen und Verhedderungen verbrachte ich eine unangenehme Nacht auf meiner Karpfenliege 
Doch der Morgen kam und ich schöpfte neuen Mut. Wieder mit dem Boot raus und tatsächlich, was war das? Ein 70er Hecht erbarmte sich und ich konnte ihn sicher verhaften 

Danach wieder Happi Happi auf dem Campingplatz und kurze Ruhepause 
Abends wieder auf das Boot, doch auch diesmal tat sich nicht viel 

Samstag morgen war der letzte Tag und ich wollte unbedingt noch etwas fangen. Siehe da, ein kleiner Zander biss auf meinen dicken Hechtgummi  Somit gab es noch ein Happy End oder gar den "Lucky Punch" , wie manch Neudeutscher sagen würde 

So weit, euer allseits geliebter Angler2097


----------



## Waller Michel (21. Juni 2020)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Ich war letzte Woche 3 Tage am Edersee auf dem Campingplatz zum Angeln.
> Ich bin am Mittwoch Nachmittag angekommen und habe mein Zelt aufgebaut. Dann runter ans Wasser zum Köderfische fangen  Gerade noch rechtzeitig, denn schon setzte der Regen ein. Habe dann 3 Stunden Köfis und Fetzen angeboten, aber die einzigen Piepser wurden durch Fledermäuse verursacht. Wo waren die Zander
> 
> Die Nacht regnete es durch und ab 8 oder 9 uhr morgens hörte der Regen auf. Ab aufs Boot und Spinnfischen auf Hecht  Doch keine dicke Hechtmutti, weder ein Schniepel ließen sich zum Anbiss verleiten
> ...



Super schöner Bericht und einen Ausflug ganz nach meinem Geschmack! 
Gerade auf Campingplätzen hat man dann ja auch die Infrastruktur es länger auszuhalten! 

Vielen Dank für deinen Bericht 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel (21. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Probiere es doch mal mit Ködern aus dem Bach... Sprock, als kleines Bündel, an der Posenmontage ist teilweise ein absolut todsicherer Köder.


Köcherfliegenlarven habe ich auch ewig nicht mehr genutzt ! Gute Idee von Dir! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal (22. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Köcherfliegenlarven habe ich auch ewig nicht mehr genutzt ! Gute Idee von Dir!
> 
> LG Michael


Sprock ist zwar etwas mühsam in der Gewinnung - im Bach herumwaten, Steine umdrehen und ablesen - aber dieser Köder rentiert sich wirklich. Ist er doch der purste natürliche Köder, den alle Fische kennen und schätzen ... und das gleich als Bündel und ohne Pelle!

Und wenn man reichlich findet, weiss man auch, dass das Wasser nicht von der schlechtesten Qualität ist.


----------



## Waller Michel (22. Juni 2020)

Ja erinnert etwas an die biologische Untersuchung eines Gewässers ! Wie du schon geschrieben hast ,gerade unter Steinen wird man fündig! 
Ist aber dafür einer der besten Naturköder überhaupt! 
Dazu noch kostenlos 
Funktioniert bei sehr vielen Friedfischen und auch Barschen ,Forellen, Äschen ganz ausgezeichnet .......

Ist so ein typischer Köder mit Überraschungseffekt .....alles kann nix muss


----------



## Andal (22. Juni 2020)

Man muss nur etwas aufpassen. An vielen Gewässern ist die "Entnahme von Nährtieren" nicht (mehr) erlaubt.


----------



## Waller Michel (22. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Man muss nur etwas aufpassen. An vielen Gewässern ist die "Entnahme von Nährtieren" nicht (mehr) erlaubt.



Ja das stimmt definitiv! 
Gut das Du es der vollständigkeitshalber erwähnt hast! 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania (22. Juni 2020)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Ich war letzte Woche 3 Tage am Edersee auf dem Campingplatz zum Angeln.
> Ich bin am Mittwoch Nachmittag angekommen und habe mein Zelt aufgebaut. Dann runter ans Wasser zum Köderfische fangen  Gerade noch rechtzeitig, denn schon setzte der Regen ein. Habe dann 3 Stunden Köfis und Fetzen angeboten, aber die einzigen Piepser wurden durch Fledermäuse verursacht. Wo waren die Zander
> 
> Die Nacht regnete es durch und ab 8 oder 9 uhr morgens hörte der Regen auf. Ab aufs Boot und Spinnfischen auf Hecht  Doch keine dicke Hechtmutti, weder ein Schniepel ließen sich zum Anbiss verleiten
> ...


Na denn mal dickes Petri.
Hart erkämpft und nicht aufgegeben.
Schöner Bericht.


----------



## hanzz (22. Juni 2020)

Moin Freunde der Räuber. 
Ich werd irre. Heut morgen um 4 Uhr aufgestanden. Was vernahm mein Gehör ? Es pladdert und tropft auf der Terasse. Der Blick nach draussen. Übelster Regen. Also Kanal Barsch Tour wieder abgeblasen. Wieder ab ins Bett. 
Mal sehen was dann heute Abend dazwischen kommt 

@Angler2097 
Petri und schöner Bericht


----------



## nostradamus (22. Juni 2020)

Hi Angler2097,

wo warst du am Edersee? Ich würde dir empfehlen die Angelstrecke zu wechseln...

Gruß


----------



## Angler2097 (22. Juni 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi Angler2097,
> 
> wo warst du am Edersee? Ich würde dir empfehlen die Angelstrecke zu wechseln...
> 
> Gruß



Ich war in Asel Süd. Habe dort dieses Jahr noch nicht gefischt. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich einige Kilometer Richtung Einlauf besser gefangen hätte. Leider war ich unmobil, keinen Motor, nur Ruder und kein Auto am Start.


----------



## Angler2097 (22. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Likes


----------



## nostradamus (22. Juni 2020)

Hi
Sehe es auch so. Gibt einige andere interessante Stellen...


----------



## Forelle74 (22. Juni 2020)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Ich war letzte Woche 3 Tage am Edersee auf dem Campingplatz zum Angeln.
> Ich bin am Mittwoch Nachmittag angekommen und habe mein Zelt aufgebaut. Dann runter ans Wasser zum Köderfische fangen  Gerade noch rechtzeitig, denn schon setzte der Regen ein. Habe dann 3 Stunden Köfis und Fetzen angeboten, aber die einzigen Piepser wurden durch Fledermäuse verursacht. Wo waren die Zander
> 
> Die Nacht regnete es durch und ab 8 oder 9 uhr morgens hörte der Regen auf. Ab aufs Boot und Spinnfischen auf Hecht  Doch keine dicke Hechtmutti, weder ein Schniepel ließen sich zum Anbiss verleiten
> ...


Petri zu den Fischen.
Toller Bericht. 
Danke dafür.


----------



## Angler2097 (22. Juni 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi
> Sehe es auch so. Gibt einige andere interessante Stellen...



Wenn das Wasser nochmal 1 - 2 Meter fällt kannst du auch dort gute Fische fangen. Im Moment ist es noch zu voll dort und die Fische sind weiter oben. Ich hatte bis Ende Mai ausschließlich in Herzhausen geangelt, bis das Wasser weg war. Grad zum Schluss ging öfter mal was im Flachen, wo es teilweise nur 1 Meter tief war.


----------



## nostradamus (22. Juni 2020)

Hi
Das stimmt natürlich. 
Die Bedingungen werden sich schnell wieder zum Positiven ändern. Werde auch versuchen in den nächsten 2 Wochen an den See zu kommen. Beobachte schon die letzten 2 Wochen die wasserstände..


----------



## Fattony (22. Juni 2020)

Die Donau bei uns ist gerade unfischbar.

Hatte die letzten Wochen super niedrigen Wasserstand. Wollte nun endlich mal los auf Zander.

Und jetzt? Ein reißender Strom. Braune Brühe :-( Hochwasser.


----------



## hanzz (22. Juni 2020)

Fattony schrieb:


> Die Donau bei uns ist gerade unfischbar.
> 
> Hatte die letzten Wochen super niedrigen Wasserstand. Wollte nun endlich mal los auf Zander.
> 
> Und jetzt? Ein reißender Strom. Braune Brühe :-( Hochwasser.


Keine ruhigen Stellen irgendwo ? Da würde ich es jetzt probieren.


----------



## rustaweli (22. Juni 2020)

Hochwasser, trüb...
Versuch es doch mit Spinnen auf Wels.


----------



## Andal (22. Juni 2020)

Bei Hochwasser gibts doch immer einen stillen Winkel, wo Fisch und Angler in Ruhe zueinander finden können. Ist jedenfalls deutlich besser, als Niedrigwasser!


----------



## Fattony (22. Juni 2020)

Nicht an offenen Donau. Diese Diskussion hatte ich hier schon einmal. In Niederösterreich hat die Donau "Badewannen"-Format. D.h.: Wenig Struktur. 
Auf 5km Länge gibt es leider keine beruhigten Zonen.


----------



## Waller Michel (22. Juni 2020)

Sooo ich bin auch wieder zurück vom Wasser, hatte ja noch eine Rechnung mit den Barschen offen nachdem es vor paar Tagen an der Oker nicht so toll gelaufen war ! Ruderbootfahrer ,verkrautet und restlos zugewachsen das Ufer .....
Bin dann heute an einen Vereinsweiher und wollte eigentlich mit Spoon loslegen 
Hier in Braunschweig haben wir auch kaum Wind ,dort außerhalb bläst es allerdings mächtig ; so das ein kontrolliertes fischen mit Spoon nicht möglich war .
Ich habe dann auf eine Schleppose aus dem Forellenbereich umgestellt und aktiv mit Maden geangelt!
Konnte auch recht gut einige kleine Barsche an Land ziehen 
Allerdings habe ich nach 2 Stunden wieder abgebrochen wegen Zecken !!!!
Hatte vor ca 14 Tagen im Ükel schon mal über die Problematik berichtet, jetzt waren meine Frau, Ich und unsere Hunde wieder mit diesen Mistviechern überzogen!

Das nimmt einem die Laune !

LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero (22. Juni 2020)

Bei mir waren es heute die Moskitos. Unser Bach schlängelt sich auf 100m durch ein Miniwäldchen, super idyllisch und mit ein paar schönen Spots. Durch den Regen der vergangenen Tage wimmelt es dermaßen, dass man unmöglich im T-Shirt rumsitzen kann.
Ich musste an ein offenes Stück ausweichen - keine Mücken mehr dafür Wind wie Sau. Irgendwas ist immer, ehrlich.


----------



## Waller Michel (22. Juni 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es heute die Moskitos. Unser Bach schlängelt sich auf 100m durch ein Miniwäldchen, super idyllisch und mit ein paar schönen Spots. Durch den Regen der vergangenen Tage wimmelt es dermaßen, dass man unmöglich im T-Shirt rumsitzen kann.
> Ich musste an ein offenes Stück ausweichen - keine Mücken mehr dafür Wind wie Sau. Irgendwas ist immer, ehrlich.


Das ist auch nicht schön! 
Ich denke auch das es bei uns das Klima ist, das wir soooo viele Zecken haben im Moment? 

LG


----------



## Mescalero (22. Juni 2020)

Kann schon sein, aber neu ist das nicht. Es gab auch in der Vergangenheit immer wieder Jahre, in denen das extrem war und man mit Absammeln nicht nachkommt. Neu sind auf jeden Fall ein paar tropische Arten, die es früher hier nicht gab*. Bei den Anophelesviechern ist es ähnlich - Malaria hat es ja in D auch schon gegeben, bei Leuten, die das Land nie verlassen hatten.

*u.a. eine, die im Gegensatz zu allen bisher vorkommenden Arten aktiv „Jagd“ macht. Normalerweise sitzen die rum und warten. Dieses Drecksviech rennt durch die Gegend und sucht aktiv nach Opfern. Gruselig!


----------



## rustaweli (22. Juni 2020)

Das Problem mit den extremen Zecken dieses Jahr ist die Trockenheit. Sie ziehen sich von Wiesen u Co in Wälder oder eben feuchte Gebiete zurück. Dadurch sind sie halt zentrierter. Bin begeisterter MTBler, was ich da dieses Jahr schon von Trail Abfahrten mit angeschleppt habe ist unfassbar. Hinzu kommt, das wir dieses Jahr wohl auch noch ältere Jahrgangsklassen vorfinden. Neben der Kleidung am besten immer direkt vorher und gleich im Anschluß duschen, dann absuchen.


----------



## rustaweli (22. Juni 2020)

Habe dieses Jahr tatsächlich mehr Schiss beim Biken als beim Angeln.
Hatte dies auch in unseren MTB Gruppen, Vereinen thematisiert. Geht allen so und es bleibt nur die Dusche samt Kokos.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das ist auch nicht schön!
> Ich denke auch das es bei uns das Klima ist, das wir soooo viele Zecken haben im Moment?
> 
> LG



Hallo,

bis jetzt bei mir normal, dass es heuer besonders viel sind, kann ich nicht bestätigen. 
Bin gespannt, ob wieder der total Abriss Anfang/Mitte Juli, wie in den letzten beiden Jahren kommt. Habe da gute Indikatoren, meine beiden Freigänger-Katzen.
Mich selbst haben bis jetzt heuer drei erwischt, ist auch im Normalbereich von jährlich 5-10 .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## rustaweli (22. Juni 2020)

Achtung Zeckenplage!
					

In diesem Jahr haben außergewöhnlich viele Zecken das Erwachsenenalter erreicht. Die Gefahr: Sie übertragen das FSME-Virus 5 bis 10 Mal häufiger, als Jungzecken




					www.3sat.de


----------



## hanzz (22. Juni 2020)

Endlich am Kanal.
Bis jetzt ruhig, aber ist ja noch früh


----------



## Waller Michel (22. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Endlich am Kanal.
> Bis jetzt ruhig, aber ist ja noch früh
> Anhang anzeigen 349197


Sieht sehr schön aus bei dir am Kanal! 
Ich drück dir fest die Daumen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Angler2097 (22. Juni 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi
> Das stimmt natürlich.
> Die Bedingungen werden sich schnell wieder zum Positiven ändern. Werde auch versuchen in den nächsten 2 Wochen an den See zu kommen. Beobachte schon die letzten 2 Wochen die wasserstände..



In letzter Zeit war es ja relativ stabil, der Stand ist kaum gefallen. Es geht jetzt wieder los mit dem Ablassen. Regen ist keiner in Sicht und sie haben die Abgabe schon wieder erhöht. Ich orakel jetzt mal, dass Ende Juli das Wasser in Asel weg sein wird.

Geht wieder schnell dieses Jahr. Letztes Jahr Anfang Juni hatte der See noch 90%.


----------



## nostradamus (22. Juni 2020)

da hast du recht mit dem Wasser! 
Ich mag es allerdings, wenn der See weniger Wasser hat!


----------



## Angler2097 (22. Juni 2020)

Ist im Sperrmauerbereich bis Scheid ja auch wesentlich besser. Sonst hast du diese riesige Wasserfläche und die bekannten Spots sind schwerer zu beangeln.
Ich angel halt wie gesagt gerne im vorderen Bereich Herzhausen bis Asel Süd, wo das Wasser noch nicht so tief ist.


----------



## nostradamus (22. Juni 2020)

Jupp, ich angele halt bei Scheid, Rehbach,  tagodawiesen  etc. und da isind so paar liter weniger wasser echt schön! 
Blöd ist, wenn zu viel wasser abgelassen wird und ich mit meinem boot nicht mehr gut slippen kann...


----------



## Angler2097 (22. Juni 2020)

Ich musste da noch nie slippen, habe immer nur das Boot nach Bettenhagen gebracht. Wenn schnell abgelassen wird sind die Slipstellen bestimmt schlammig?


----------



## nostradamus (22. Juni 2020)

Ja das ist leider so bei den Slippen. Dem See fehlt einfach gescheite Slippanlagen, die auch bei flachen wasserständen nutzbar sind.


----------



## StrikerMS (23. Juni 2020)

Es ist Spätschicht Woche und ich bin schon wach. 
Da werden ich wohl die Zeit nutzen, und vor dem Einkauf einen kleinen Tümpel ansteuern, der erst letztes Jahr abgelassen und aufbereitet wurde. Bis auf verbuttete Barsche und ein paar Hechten ist da nicht viel zu holen. Und schwierig zu beangelen ist der Tümpel schon seit je her. Das Ablassen hat die Situation wahrscheinlich nicht gerade verbessert (aus anglerischer Kurzsicht).
Aber egal, versucht macht Kluch!


----------



## phirania (23. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Sooo ich bin auch wieder zurück vom Wasser, hatte ja noch eine Rechnung mit den Barschen offen nachdem es vor paar Tagen an der Oker nicht so toll gelaufen war ! Ruderbootfahrer ,verkrautet und restlos zugewachsen das Ufer .....
> Bin dann heute an einen Vereinsweiher und wollte eigentlich mit Spoon loslegen
> Hier in Braunschweig haben wir auch kaum Wind ,dort außerhalb bläst es allerdings mächtig ; so das ein kontrolliertes fischen mit Spoon nicht möglich war .
> Ich habe dann auf eine Schleppose aus dem Forellenbereich umgestellt und aktiv mit Maden geangelt!
> ...


Na denn mal Petri.
Ja Zecken sind schon eine Plage,ich hatte dies Jahr bisher nur 2 die ich sofort bemerkte.
Braucht kein Mensch undkein Tier.


----------



## phirania (23. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Endlich am Kanal.
> Bis jetzt ruhig, aber ist ja noch früh
> Anhang anzeigen 349197


Na denn mal viel Erfolg.


----------



## StrikerMS (23. Juni 2020)

Für mehr als einen mini Barsch hat's nicht gereicht 






Und ich hab festgestellt, das gewisse Köder, von manch einem der Liebingsköder , abfärben.





Ansonsten war ganz schön was los im Teich. Ein K3 hat in der Sandbank eine Mulde geschaffen, in dem er immer wieder über ein Stück Holz geschubbert ist. Sah witzig aus. 
Die ganzen Schwärme Brutfische sind alle samt Barsche gewesen. Zwei junge Hechte (~12cm) sind immer wieder in die Jungfische geprescht. Auch waren mehrere Trupps von Barschen am Patrouillieren, aber im Schnitt kleiner noch als der den ich gefangen habe.

Zu allem Überfluss bin ich auch noch geblitzt worden 
Naja, einsehen, Mund abwischen, weiter machen.

Und Hecht kann ich immer noch nicht


----------



## DenizJP (23. Juni 2020)

Petri an alle da draußen 

ich pack parallel zur Home Offie Arbeit schon mal meine Sachen fürs Feedern heute Abend ^^


----------



## hanzz (23. Juni 2020)

So, dann zu meinem Ausflug.
Am Kanal angekommen viele krautige Stellen zwischen den Dalben und dem Ufer gesehen, da muss sich doch ein Barsch verstecken.
Also C-Rig gebunden und am, im und auf dem Kraut gefischt. Nichts.
Der Brutfisch liess sich sehen, hier und da zeigte sich ein größerer Weißfisch an der Oberfläche, aber räuberische Aktivitäten gleich null.
Bin dann zu einem Stück mit Spundwand und Übergang zur Steinpackung.
Dort hab ich auch dann mal auf einen 5cm Gummifisch am Jigkopf gewechselt und hab den Bereich abgefischt. Leider auch nichts.
Also mal die ganze Kanalfläche fächerförmig abklopfen.
Mitten in der Fahrrinne habe ich einen heftigen Biss bekommen, aber der Anschlag saß leider nicht. Vom Biss her schon ein kräftiges Zupacken wie von einem Zander.
Falls das eine Grundel war, dann war das ein Monster.
Auf dem Rückweg noch einen Wobbler an der Steinpackung und neben dem Kraut entlang gezogen, aber da haben nur noch die Mücken gebissen.
Aber scheeen war es. Lauer Sommerabend am Kanal hat so seine Romantik.


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Juni 2020)

Hallo
Hab mich heute mal an ne Cheburashka Montage rangewagt.
Allerdings hatte ich nur Haken in der Form.-->Bild.
Irgendwie gefällt mir das so nicht.
Könnt ihr mit dafür Haken empfehlen.?
	

		
			
		

		
	








Ich habe vorher Chebus noch nie verwendet. 
Grüße Michi


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Juni 2020)

Am besten den Twister andersrum = Schwanz nach unten zeigend montieren

--> andernfalls fängt der Haken vor allem bei der "gelenkigen" Chebu-Montage den Twisterschwanz potenziell zu häufig-nervig beim Wurf/imFlug/beim Einschlag ein.


----------



## Andal (23. Juni 2020)

Nicht den Twister anders herum, sondern das Blei!

So, dass der Schwerpunkt unten liegt. So dreht sich das ganze und haut nur suboptimal hin. Auch ist der Haken für meinen Geschmack zu dickdrahtig und hat eine zu kleine Öse. Eben kein Chebuhaken!

Die passenden Haken gibt es bei Gamakatsu. Da siehst du auch sofort den Unterschied. Dann hat alles das notwendige Spiel und tut so, wie es tun soll.


----------



## Andal (23. Juni 2020)

Hier die passenden Haken.....

aber nicht die Siwash-Form, sondern die, wo das Öhr wie bei normalen Haken 90° zum Hakenbogen steht!









						Haken | Straßenangler - Urbane Anglerkultur
					






					www.strassenangler.de


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Juni 2020)

Hallo
Danke euch zwei für die Tips.
@PirschHirsch 
Das mit dem Schwanzerl an der Hakenspitze hatte ich auch schon beim Jigkopf öfter und mich hats aufgeregt. 
Wenn das die Richtung ändert wäre das natürlich prima. 

@Andal 
Haken sind schon bestellt. 
Bei meinem Lieblings Dealer im Netz.
Der hat alle Größen von Kamatsu.

Dir muss ich übrigens nochmal besonders Danken.
Mein erster Wichtel hat mir mal so kleine Snaps von Kamatsu mit eingepackt .
Das sind mittlerweile meine Lieblings Snaps fürs Ultralight Fischen. 
Hab auch schon welche nachgekauft.


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Juni 2020)

Die Haken waren übrigens Karpfenhaken und deshalb so Dickdratig.


----------



## Andal (23. Juni 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Die Haken waren übrigens Karpfenhaken und deshalb so Dickdratig.


Die habe ich auch zu Anfang benutzt. Aber mit den original Haken ist einfach die Bissausbeute deutlich besser und die Hängerverluste geringer. Old Ivan hat sich schon was dabei gedacht!


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Juni 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Kamatsu



Er schrieb was von Gamakatsu.



Andal schrieb:


> Gamakatsu


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Juni 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Er schrieb was von Gamakatsu.


Im Link waren aber nur Kamatsu Haken .


----------



## Andal (23. Juni 2020)

Is eh wuascht ... Hauptsache das Loch ist groß!


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Juni 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Schwanzerl an der Hakenspitze hatte ich auch schon beim Jigkopf öfter und mich hats aufgeregt.
> Wenn das die Richtung ändert wäre das natürlich prima.



Wirst sehen, auch am Jig hilft das gut gegen Schwanzeinfänger. "Bogen nach unten" verschlechtert den Twister-Lauf keinesfalls - im Gegenteil: Manche Modelle springen dann sogar etwas leichter/schneller an.

Scharfe (Länger-Lagerungs-etc.-) Knicke im Twister-Schwanz sollten jedoch idealerweise durch Aufkochen beseitigt werden - wenn so ein Knick zu stark ausfällt, kann er das "Curlen" schon mal negativ beeinflussen (unabhängig von der Montage-Richtung).

Insbesondere bei recht breiten und stark bogigen Twister-Schwänzen mit recht viel "Fleisch", die intensiv "curlen" und nicht nur labberig-flatternd "abaalen".


----------



## Waller Michel (23. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> So, dann zu meinem Ausflug.
> Am Kanal angekommen viele krautige Stellen zwischen den Dalben und dem Ufer gesehen, da muss sich doch ein Barsch verstecken.
> Also C-Rig gebunden und am, im und auf dem Kraut gefischt. Nichts.
> Der Brutfisch liess sich sehen, hier und da zeigte sich ein größerer Weißfisch an der Oberfläche, aber räuberische Aktivitäten gleich null.
> ...


Ich bevorzuge das Kanalangeln im Moment auch bei uns  ( MLK )
In erster Linie weil dort vieles fester Boden ist und dadurch mit weniger Zecken zu rechnen sind und weil dort auch sehr schöne Fische drin sind! 
Auch dort lohnt es sich mit der Spinnrute immer wieder mal die Spundwand entlang zu angeln genug wie zwischen ankernden Schiffen zwischendurch! 
Zander haben dort ein gutes Nahrungsangebot und sind einigermaßen wählerisch nach meiner Erfahrung.....
Die packen schon mal zu und lassen wieder los, wenn es nicht passt! 


LG Michael


----------



## Andal (23. Juni 2020)

Auf was man beim Kauf von Chebus achten sollte, ist die klar ersichtliche Schwerpunktlage des Bleies. Ist die zu zentrisch, kann es bei Schaufelschwänzen leicht zu einem unschönen Fehllauf kommen. So wie im Bild von der Forelle passt es gut.


----------



## phirania (23. Juni 2020)

StrikerMS schrieb:


> Für mehr als einen mini Barsch hat's nicht gereicht
> Anhang anzeigen 349211
> 
> 
> ...



War doch ein schöner Tag für dich. 
Wo warst du denn heute unterwegs.?


----------



## hanzz (23. Juni 2020)

ok einmal erlaub ich mir OffTopic

Die Stelle, an der ich gestern war, werd ich kommende Woche mal befeedern. 
Da ist noch eine schöne kleine Bucht wo man gut sitzen kann.


----------



## alexpp (24. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Auf was man beim Kauf von Chebus achten sollte, ist die klar ersichtliche Schwerpunktlage des Bleies. Ist die zu zentrisch, kann es bei Schaufelschwänzen leicht zu einem unschönen Fehllauf kommen. So wie im Bild von der Forelle passt es gut.


Hatte zuletzt auf Hecht die Fox Zander Pro Shad 14cm und Lunker City 6" Shaker mit Chebu-Gewichten versucht, die schwammen meist mit dem Bauch nach oben 
Dabei kamen nur die Spirale und ein Drilling zum Einsatz. Da an dem Tag noch Chatterbaits und Spinnerbaits ausgiebig gefischt werden mussten, hatte ich nicht weiter experimentiert. Muss wohl auch die Spirale tiefer zum Bauch setzen.


----------



## Fruehling (24. Juni 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> ...Muss wohl auch die Spirale tiefer zum Bauch setzen.



Ihnen fehlt es an Kiel. 

Oft reicht eine Drillingsgröße mehr, ein zusätzlicher Springring oder auch ein bißchen Kupferlitze um den Drillingsschenkel, damit der Köder anständig läuft.


----------



## Waller Michel (24. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> ok einmal erlaub ich mir OffTopic
> 
> Die Stelle, an der ich gestern war, werd ich kommende Woche mal befeedern.
> Da ist noch eine schöne kleine Bucht wo man gut sitzen kann.
> Anhang anzeigen 349286


Ich persönlich finde das kein OffTopic da wir selbstverständlich ja auch zu Köderfischen kommen müssen und keiner schreibt einem vor mit welcher Methode die zu fangen sind und auf welche Fischgröße geangelt werden muss. .....zB ich benutze beim Wallerangeln teilweise richtige Brocken.
Deshalb viel Spaß beim Feedern und berichte mal wie es geklappt hat?  Gerne mit Fotos 

LG Michael


----------



## Papamopps (24. Juni 2020)

Petri an alle Fänger. 
Ich konnte vorgestern zwei Barsche an der Feederrute anlanden. 

Beide hatten schwarze Pünktchen???? Ist das Laichausschlag?


----------



## Papamopps (24. Juni 2020)

übrigens haben wir mit der Familie grad spontan eine Woche Makkum Beachresort am Isjlemeer gebucht. 

Der Vispass für meine Söhne und mich ist bereits gekauft. 
Vom Garten des Ferienhauses darf man im Kanal angeln, man kann vom Boot angeln... 


...aber vor allem interessiert mich natürlich, ob jemand dort gute Polder oder so in der Umgebung kennt! 

Danke für Tips


----------



## Forelle74 (24. Juni 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger.
> Ich konnte vorgestern zwei Barsche an der Feederrute anlanden.
> 
> Beide hatten schwarze Pünktchen???? Ist das Laichausschlag?
> Anhang anzeigen 349287


Hallo
Das ist die Schwarzfleckenkrankheit. 




__





						Fisch Krankheiten
					






					www.fischereivereinbrugg.ch


----------



## Mescalero (24. Juni 2020)

Das sind wahrscheinlich Cerkarien, Saugwurmlarven, die den Fisch als Zwischenwirt besiedeln.


----------



## Papamopps (24. Juni 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Das ist die Schwarzfleckenkrankheit.
> 
> 
> ...



Ok danke, hatte ich auch befürchtet und gehofft, dass es Laichzeichen sind 

Allerdings kommen die aus dem Rhein. Und dort sind die Wasdertemperaturen nicht so hoch...

Doch es sieht genauso aus. Danke


----------



## Mescalero (24. Juni 2020)

Laichausschlag tritt nur bei Cypriniden und Salmoniden auf. Und bei Felchen, aber nicht bei Barschen.


----------



## Papamopps (24. Juni 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Laichausschlag tritt nur bei Cypriniden und Salmoniden auf. Und bei Felchen, aber nicht bei Barschen.


Ja stimmt. Sorry


----------



## hanzz (24. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde das kein OffTopic da wir selbstverständlich ja auch zu Köderfischen kommen müssen und keiner schreibt einem vor mit welcher Methode die zu fangen sind und auf welche Fischgröße geangelt werden muss. .....zB ich benutze beim Wallerangeln teilweise richtige Brocken.
> Deshalb viel Spaß beim Feedern und berichte mal wie es geklappt hat?  Gerne mit Fotos
> 
> LG Michael


Ist eher dazu da, mal ne Abwechslung zu bekommen. Wenn es ein paar mal mit den Räubern nicht klappt, mach ich mal nen gemütlichen Ansitz. 
Einfach mal da sitzen und wirken lassen. 
Berichte gerne, aber dann lass ich mich im Ükel mal wieder sehen.


----------



## StrikerMS (24. Juni 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> War doch ein schöner Tag für dich.
> Wo warst du denn heute unterwegs.?



Vom neuen Passbild abgesehen, auf jeden Fall. 

Am Larberger See. Das ist bei Achmer/Bramsche. Ist ein NWA Gewässer im südlichsten Teil von NDS.


----------



## hanzz (24. Juni 2020)

StrikerMS schrieb:


> Vom neuen Passbild abgesehen, auf jeden Fall


Hoffentlich nicht 21 oder drüber ?


----------



## Waller Michel (24. Juni 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> übrigens haben wir mit der Familie grad spontan eine Woche Makkum Beachresort am Isjlemeer gebucht.
> 
> Der Vispass für meine Söhne und mich ist bereits gekauft.
> Vom Garten des Ferienhauses darf man im Kanal angeln, man kann vom Boot angeln...
> ...



Holland ist auch genau meins 
Bin und war schon extrem viel drüben !
Allerdings genau dort wo du hinfährst war ich leider noch nicht! 
Deshalb fehlen mir die Insider Informationen für dort! 
Aber mit Polder in Holland ist es fast unmöglich etwas falsch zu machen. .....da kannst du von Stellfisch über Gufi bis zu Wobbler eigentlich alles zum Einsatz bringen was das Herz begehrt 
Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall ganz tolle und fischreiche Tage !

LG Michael


----------



## StrikerMS (24. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht 21 oder drüber ?



Ich denke 26... 50er Zone aber keine Ortschaft. 
Mit dem neuen Bußgeldkatalog kenn ich mich nicht aus, vor der Änderung wäre teuer geworden und nen Punkt. Wie das jetzt ist, keine Ahnung. Wahrscheinlich viel teurer und nen Punkt 

Ich komm notfalls mit Fahrrad zur Arbeit


----------



## Mescalero (24. Juni 2020)

26 drüber....bis 25 kostet es anscheinend 70€, ab 26km/h außerhalb sind es 80€ und ein Monat Lappen wech. Und jeweils einen Punkt. Bei einem km/h drüber kannst du sicher mit einer gewissen Kulanz rechnen.


----------



## StrikerMS (24. Juni 2020)

Mit der Kulanz kann ich nur hoffen. Mein Tacho zeigt idR ein paar km/h mehr, als der tatsächlichen Geschwindigkeit.
Allerdings ist das so eine Sache mit den 26km/h. Es können auch 28 gewesen sein. Man geht ja schon reflexartig vom Gas nach dem Blitzen.
3km/h Toleranz sind hoffentlich drin.
Ansonsten muss ich in den sauren Apfel beißen. Ist ja auch meine Schuld.


----------



## phirania (24. Juni 2020)

So mal schauen.
Gleich geht es mal wieder auf Gewässer Schau.....


----------



## Andal (24. Juni 2020)

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung zu den Chebus.....

Die sind, nach meinen Erfahrungen, auch gar nicht für größere Köder und Fische, wie den Hecht, oder gar Waller vorgesehen und gedacht. Das sind Montagesysteme für den Barsch, für Döbel und Forellen. Köder bis maximal 10 cm und da tunlichst auchh nicht solche mit einem ausgeprägten Schaufelschwanz. Am besten eignen sie sich für 2" bis 3" Köder aus der Ecke Twister, Würmer und Creatures und dann auch nicht deutlich schwerer, als 15 gr. (Tungsten), weil sonst einfach auch die Bleikugel zu dick wird.

Wer da dicker aufschlagen will, der sollte sich besser mit Trailer Balls aus dem Meeresbereich, guten Sprengringen u.s.w. behelfen. Da stimmen dann auch die Drahtstärken und die Schwerpunktlage, um einen Shad wirklich sauber auszutarieren. Systeme, die in einer Größe perfekt arbeiten, lassen sich halt leider nicht nach Belieben größer, oder kleiner bauen.

Das ideale Arbeitsgewicht bei Chebus setze ich so bei 3-10 gr. an. Es ist bei Gewichten von mehr als 5 gr. auch kein Nachteil, wenn man auf das teuere Wolfram zurückgreift. Durch die höhere Dichte, gegenüber Blei, bauen sie kompakter und auch Lackierungen überleben auf der pickeharten Oberfläche viel länger, als auf Blei. Und immer wichtig: Auf eine maximal exzentrische Durchführung der Drahtspange achten, so dass sich immer ein klares oben und unten ergeben kann. Nur so laufen dann auch die Köder, wie sie sollen und eiern nicht von schief nach quer durchs Wasser.


----------



## Waller Michel (24. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Noch eine kleine Anmerkung zu den Chebus.....
> 
> Die sind, nach meinen Erfahrungen, auch gar nicht für größere Köder und Fische, wie den Hecht, oder gar Waller vorgesehen und gedacht. Das sind Montagesysteme für den Barsch, für Döbel und Forellen. Köder bis maximal 10 cm und da tunlichst auchh nicht solche mit einem ausgeprägten Schaufelschwanz. Am besten eignen sie sich für 2" bis 3" Köder aus der Ecke Twister, Würmer und Creatures und dann auch nicht deutlich schwerer, als 15 gr. (Tungsten), weil sonst einfach auch die Bleikugel zu dick wird.
> 
> ...


Sehr guter Beitrag @Andal !
Genau die selben Erfahrungen habe ich auch gemacht! 
Der Tipp mit den Trailer Balls ist gut ,daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. ...

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel (24. Juni 2020)

Was hier @Andal schon richtig geschrieben hat ist die Dichte von Wolfram im Vergleich zu Blei ! Um das im Verhältnis mal zu veranschaulichen gebe ich mal die Zahlen mit dazu Blei hat eine Dichte von 11,34 und Wolfram von 19,3 ! Damit ist Wolfram exakt so schwer wie Gold. .......das macht im Vergleich schon einiges aus 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania (24. Juni 2020)

So denn mal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Forelle74 (24. Juni 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> So denn mal ein paar Bilder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schöner Bach.


----------



## phirania (24. Juni 2020)

Noch ein paar von unterwegs.


----------



## Fruehling (24. Juni 2020)

Sehr sehr very!


----------



## StrikerMS (25. Juni 2020)

Wie unangenehm


----------



## Forelle74 (25. Juni 2020)

So,
Die bestellten Haken sind da.




Und so sieht jetzt meine Montage aus.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Juni 2020)

Jetzt sieht es insgesamt sehr brauchbar aus  Evtl. noch eine Hakengröße hochgehen: Freiraum bis zum Gummi wirkt potenziell etwas klein.

Das wird sich aber dann ja rausstellen, ob es zu viele Fehlbisse gibt oder nicht - da hilft wirklich nur Ausprobieren.


----------



## hanzz (25. Juni 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Jetzt sieht es insgesamt sehr brauchbar aus


Jo find ich auch. Haken könnte noch etwas mehr rausschauen, aber wird schon passen.


----------



## hanzz (25. Juni 2020)

StrikerMS schrieb:


> Wie unangenehm


Kenn ich. 
Das bemerkenswerte war aber, dass ich den kleinen Racker sogar gespürt hab. 
Dachte das war ein spitzer Biss und hab voll angehauen. Wie man sieht ist der Jig sogar etwas rausgerutscht


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Juni 2020)

Jerky J Swim?


----------



## hanzz (25. Juni 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Jerky J Swim?


Ich hab keine Ahnung. Sieht aber schon so aus. Hab ich aus der Köderkiste vom Kumpel. Das war *die *Farbe an dem Tag, welche ich nicht hatte, also hab ich mich an seinen Ködern bedient.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Juni 2020)

Müsste die "Laminate"-Variante in Farbe "Boneless Chicken" sein. Kam mir gleich so bekannt vor.


----------



## Mescalero (25. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte heute einen 5cm Gründling seitlich am Haken. Der saß aber unter den Schuppen und ging leicht raus (kein Widerhaken), dem Fisch fehlte scheinbar nichts.


----------



## Forelle74 (25. Juni 2020)

[/QUOTE]


PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Jetzt sieht es insgesamt sehr brauchbar aus  Evtl. noch eine Hakengröße hochgehen: Freiraum bis zum Gummi wirkt potenziell etwas klein.
> 
> Das wird sich aber dann ja rausstellen, ob es zu viele Fehlbisse gibt oder nicht - da hilft wirklich nur Ausprobieren.





hanzz schrieb:


> Jo find ich auch. Haken könnte noch etwas mehr rausschauen, aber wird schon passen.



Danke euch für die Tipps. 
Ich hab 3 Größen bestellt. 
Das ist der 8er.
10er ist zu klein. 
Beim 6er kommt der Haken schon an der Schwanzwurzel raus.

Der Twister hat sich insgesamt bisl gedreht .
Das konnte ich schlecht Fotografieren,  der Haken schaut bisl weiter raus wie optisch dargestellt. 

Ich denke das passt so.
Bericht folgt am Wochenende   .
Hoffentlich mit Fisch.


----------



## Andal (25. Juni 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Jerky J Swim?





PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Müsste die "Laminate"-Variante in Farbe "Boneless Chicken" sein. Kam mir gleich so bekannt vor.


Ich muss immer wieder bewundern, ehrlich, wie pistolenschussartig solche Köder identifiziert werden. Ich kenne meine eigenen meist nur unter solchen Namen, wie "klein und gelblich" - die Namen schneller vergessen, wie gekauft.


----------



## Forelle74 (25. Juni 2020)

Ich hab mir 2x die gleichen Sprengringe in 4,5mm bestellt.
Bloß 2 verschiedene Firmen.
Dann Sowas:


----------



## Andal (25. Juni 2020)

...als Streetfisher in der großen angesagten Stadt würde ich sicher jämmerlich versagen. Nix ist hipp, keinen Schwanz kennt er, Topproducts benützt er nicht, von der Klamottage ganz zu schweigen. Mit einem wie mir ist da kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen!


----------



## Forelle74 (25. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> ...als Streetfisher in der großen angesagten Stadt würde ich sicher jämmerlich versagen. Nix ist hipp, keinen Schwanz kennt er, Topproducts benützt er nicht, von der Klamottage ganz zu schweigen. Mit einem wie mir ist da kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen!


Ich ziehe am WE los.
Urbanes Angeln ist angesagt. 
Streetfishing in Tarnklamotten.
Ich bin ähnlich. 
Egal was Hipp ist, ich trage das wozu ich Bock habe.
Und Wenn's ne Rostige Lösezange ist.


----------



## Andal (25. Juni 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir 2x die gleichen Sprengringe in 4,5mm bestellt.
> Bloß 2 verschiedene Firmen.
> Dann Sowas:
> 
> ...


Da gibt es übrigens von Spro eine "kleine Sprengringzange". Zufällig mal mit eingekauft, aber als wirklich tauglich für die kleinen Kaliber befunden und teuer ist sie auch nicht. Grell gelber Griff. Sehr von Vorteil, wenn sie runterfällt - man sieht sie gleich wieder.


----------



## Andal (25. Juni 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich ziehe am WE los.
> Urbanes Angeln ist angesagt.
> Streetfishing in Tarnklamotten.
> Ich bin ähnlich.
> ...


Streetfishing in München? Gehst da an den Auer Mühlbach!?


----------



## Forelle74 (25. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Da gibt es übrigens von Spro eine "kleine Sprengringzange". Zufällig mal mit eingekauft, aber als wirklich tauglich für die kleinen Kaliber befunden und teuer ist sie auch nicht. Grell gelber Griff. Sehr von Vorteil, wenn sie runterfällt - man sieht sie gleich wieder.


Das wäre was für mich.
Ich kauf immer mehr Sprengringe wie ich brauche. 
Ein Teil geht meist in der Wohnung verloren, beim montieren. 
Und den Sauger dann zu zerlegen Wenn's wieder mal klingelt hab ich keine Lust zu.
Und außerdem brechen die Fingernägel ab.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Da gibt es übrigens von Spro eine "kleine Sprengringzange". Zufällig mal mit eingekauft, aber als wirklich tauglich für die kleinen Kaliber befunden und teuer ist sie auch nicht. Grell gelber Griff. Sehr von Vorteil, wenn sie runterfällt - man sieht sie gleich wieder.



Hmmm, "kleine Kaliber" sind bei mir Sprengringe unter 3,5 mm. Für diese ist die Spro-Zange zu grobmotorisch/enden-groß (ich habe die auch), da empfehlen sich dann z. B. medizinische Pinzetten-Modelle mit "Greifnasen".


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Juni 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ein Teil geht meist in der Wohnung verloren, beim montieren.



Da kann ich den Tipp geben: Vor allem beim Fummeln mit kleinen Sprengringen auf/über einem hellen Küchenhandtuch auf dem Tisch arbeiten. Dann:

a) ... sind die Dinger optisch leicht/schnell auffindbar
b) ... sinkt durch den Baumwollstoff die Gefahr, dass sie vom glatten Tisch auf den Boden rutschen/rollen/etc. - die bleiben dann meist am "Einschlagspunkt" auf dem Handtuch liegen.

Wer es ganz krass/maximal sicher machen will, legt das Handtuch noch zusätzlich auf ein geeignetes Tablett mit erhöhten Rändern.

Wenn man die Packung aus Versehen auf den Boden streut oder "free-air" über demselben arbeitetet, hilft das natürlich nicht.

Ich mache das inzwischen vor allem bei richtig kleinen Kleinteilen (auch Mini-Wirbel usw.) immer so - mir ist im Lauf der Zeit einfach zu viel Unauffindbares (und je nach Modell auch nicht so ganz Günstiges) "unsichtbar" im Staubsauger gelandet.


----------



## Andal (25. Juni 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Das wäre was für mich.
> Ich kauf immer mehr Sprengringe wie ich brauche.
> Ein Teil geht meist in der Wohnung verloren, beim montieren.
> Und den Sauger dann zu zerlegen Wenn's wieder mal klingelt hab ich keine Lust zu.
> Und außerdem brechen die Fingernägel ab.


Ich hab mir dafür eine alte Küchenschürze abgestaubt. Das Halsteil sauber um dem Hals und das unter Ende irgendwie am Tisch angeklemmt. Dann liegt wenigstens nicht alles irgendwo auf dem Boden. Ist doch recht unkomod, wenn man dann laufend barfuss in die Haken latscht...!


----------



## Forelle74 (25. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Streetfishing in München? Gehst da an den Auer Mühlbach!?


Nein, ist ne Ortschaft im Landkreis Mühldorf.
Fließt unser Gewässer durch.
Nicht wirklich eine Großstadt.
Aber halt alles gemauert in der Ortschaft. 

Im Münchner Bereich haben wir nen kleinen Forellen Bach und einen Park-Weiher.


----------



## Andal (25. Juni 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Nein, ist ne Ortschaft im Landkreis Mühldorf.
> Fließt unser Gewässer durch.
> Nicht wirklich eine Großstadt.
> Aber halt alles gemauert in der Ortschaft.
> ...


Ach so.... Streefishing light... "Muada, do steht oana und fischt!" - "Dann geh weg und los eahm sei Ruah!"


----------



## Forelle74 (25. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ach so.... Streefishing light... "Muada, do steht oana und fischt!" - "Dann geh weg und los eahm sei Ruah!"


Ja,so ungefähr 
Da ist alles noch Chilliger.
Da kann man auch mim Fahrtenmesser am Gürtel in Tarnklamotten in die Bäckerei gehen zum Kaffeholen.
Ohne das gleich das SEK anrückt.


----------



## Waller Michel (25. Juni 2020)

In Holland ist Streetfishing ein ganz normales Straßenbild .....da guckt schon lange keiner mehr hin!  Hamburg ist da auch schwer im Kommen .
Wenn ich mit der Rute durch Braunschweig laufe ,bin ich teilweise immer noch eine Attraktion 

LG Michael


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. Juni 2020)

Weil du nicht zum Wasser sondern zum Frisör damit rennst?


----------



## Andal (25. Juni 2020)

Ich mag es so schon nicht, in der Stadt zu sein. Dann dort auch noch fischen - na wirklich ned!


----------



## Waller Michel (25. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich mag es so schon nicht, in der Stadt zu sein. Dann dort auch noch fischen - na wirklich ned!


Komischerweise mag ich Städte auch nicht! 
Aber wenn ich mit der Rute durch die Stadt laufe bin ich total auf das Fischen konzentrieren, dann nehme Trubel und Leute gar nicht wahr !

LG


----------



## Waller Michel (25. Juni 2020)

War vor paar Wochen in Metz auf Wettkampf, trotz Trubel trotz Auflagen mit Corona .......in dem Moment sehe ich nur Wasser und Fische  
Muss ich hingegen irgendwo in die Fußgängerzone, dann fühle ich mich erdrückt 

LG


----------



## Andal (25. Juni 2020)

Ich wüßte auch jetzt ad hoq in keiner Stadt ein Angelplatz, der mich wirklich anmachen würde.


----------



## Forelle74 (25. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Komischerweise mag ich Städte auch nicht!
> Aber wenn ich mit der Rute durch die Stadt laufe bin ich total auf das Fischen konzentrieren, dann nehme Trubel und Leute gar nicht wahr !
> 
> LG


Geht mir auch so.
Hatte mal ein Jahr an nem Speichersee geangelt.
Da war soviel los wie am Stachus und man kann schlecht ausweichen.
Irgendwann merkt man die Leute gar nimmer.
Und hört auch die 100. Frage nicht:
Und beißt was?
Was sind dort für Fische drin?
Gibts da Makrelen usw......


----------



## Waller Michel (25. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich wüßte auch jetzt ad hoq in keiner Stadt ein Angelplatz, der mich wirklich anmachen würde.



Rotterdam !!!!!!!!!!!!!

LG


----------



## Waller Michel (25. Juni 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so.
> Hatte mal an nem Speichersee geangelt.
> Da war soviel los und man kann schlecht ausweichen.
> Irgendwann merkt man die Leute gar nimmer.
> ...


Das kommt auch hier mehr und mehr in Mode ! Die Leute werden sich daran gewöhnen wie in Holland


----------



## Andal (25. Juni 2020)

Häxtns am Kirchbach vo Hinterhuglhapfing.


----------



## Waller Michel (25. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Häxtns am Kirchbach vo Hinterhuglhapfing.


Haste da mal ne POI ???


----------



## Mescalero (26. Juni 2020)

Ein paar gelegentliche Spaziergänger oder Gassigeher machen mir normalerweise nix aus, man tauscht höchstens ein paar Small-Talk-Bemerkungen aus und fertig. 
In einer von Sonnenanbetern überfluteten Metropole (wie letztens in dem Frankfurter Thread mit dem Wels) würde ich niemals angeln, auf der Mole in Istanbul zusammen mit 300 anderen Anglern schon. Oder in London am Kanal - da gibt es Stellen, an denen man von der Stadt überhaupt nichts merkt.
Kommt immer auf die Lokalität an.


----------



## phirania (26. Juni 2020)

Münster am Stadthafen mitten im Partyvolk......

Die tragen dir sogar die Bierflasche wenn du da am Spinnfischen bist....
Damit du die Hände frei hast zum angeln.


----------



## DenizJP (26. Juni 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> In einer von Sonnenanbetern überfluteten Metropole (wie letztens in dem Frankfurter Thread mit dem Wels) würde ich niemals angeln



joah...war einmal Nachts dort - selbst da war es unter der Woche voll - und nach dem Wels-Happening hab ich da noch weniger Lust drauf..



Mescalero schrieb:


> auf der Mole in Istanbul zusammen mit 300 anderen Anglern schon



haha - früher als kleiner Bub immer mit dem Großvater von dort aus auf Holzmakrelen geangeln 

das waren noch Zeiten!


----------



## Waller Michel (26. Juni 2020)

Ich bin ansich kein Mensch der die Konfrontation sucht! 
Aber auch ich als Wallerangler habe früher genau dort in Frankfurt geangelt, auch auf Waller !
Ich angel auch weiterhin genau dort auf Waller wo ich es als Sinnvoll erachte ! Ich lasse mich keinesfalls vom Mob einschüchtern und werde diesbezüglich auch nicht zurückstecken! 
Wäre ja noch schöner! Wo wollen wir denn sonst anfangen und aufhören?  Bei Waller ,Hecht, Zander?  Oder gar Barsch oder schon bei einem Rotauge ?
Wenn alles klappt, das ist noch nicht ganz sicher!  Dann fahr ich anfangs nächster Woche wieder rüber in die Niederlande. ....dort werde ich dann auf jeden Fall auch in Rotterdam im Hafen mit der Spinnrute angreifen! 
Da freuen sich die Passanten eher wenn man einen schönen Fisch fängt anstatt einem noch anzupflaumen . C&R ist dort ein Selbstverständnis, wobei ich das natürlich jetzt nicht diskutieren möchte 
Wer in Städten angeln möchte und da gehöre ich auch dazu ,der sollte Flagge bekennen und sich nicht einschüchtern lassen! Sooo meine Meinung! 

Wünsche allen Streetfischern viel Spaß und gute Fänge !

LG Michael


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Juni 2020)

So
Morgen geht es los?
Freu mich schon riesig. 
Ich war schon drei Wochen nimmer Angeln .
Light Tackle ist angesagt. 






Zielfische sind Barsch,Forellen und Döbel. 
Mal schauen was so geht.
Kommt auch auf den Wasserstand drauf an.

Ich bin fast ein bisschen stolz auf mich weil ich nur 30 Köder dabei hab.




Grüße an  alle und viel Glück für alle die ans Wasser kommen .


----------



## Slappy (26. Juni 2020)

Top! 
Was ist das für ein Täschchen?


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Juni 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> Top!
> Was ist das für ein Täschchen?


Das hab ich mir mal fürs Tenkara Angeln bestellt. 
Ist eigentlich ne Männer Gürteltasche.








						Outdoor Taktische Handy Gürteltasche Bauchtasche Armee Hüfttasche Sport Herren   | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Outdoor Taktische Handy Gürteltasche Bauchtasche Armee Hüfttasche Sport Herren  in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Da passen 2 Boxen rein .
Die Papiere und ein wenig Kleinkran.
Haken und Blei etc. Pack ich mit in die Box. 
Vorfach und Maßband sind noch mit drinnen.
Wenn du eine Box weglässt hast auch noch Platz fürs Handy zb.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Juni 2020)

Heute auch mal ein Bild von mir.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ich hoffe ich darf das hier rein stellen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Juni 2020)

Petri Heil, Hartmut!


----------



## Mescalero (26. Juni 2020)

Na klar @Hering 58 , ist doch ein Raubfisch (rechts neben dem Karpfen).


----------



## Waller Michel (26. Juni 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> So
> Morgen geht es los?
> Freu mich schon riesig.
> Ich war schon drei Wochen nimmer Angeln .
> ...


Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß am Wasser!  Fang paar schöne Fische !

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel (26. Juni 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Heute auch mal ein Bild von mir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die hätten Brot wahrscheinlich nur so eingesaugt !

LG Michael


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß am Wasser!  Fang paar schöne Fische !
> 
> LG Michael


Danke
Ich probiere es  .


----------



## Andal (26. Juni 2020)

Es geht mir ja auch nicht um die Tatsache, ob man dem urbanen Treiben zu widerstehen mag. Mir sind einfach die Angelstellen lieber, wo ich mich nach einer gewissen Zeit frage, ob der Liebe Gott ausser mit auch noch andere Menschen erschaffen hat.


----------



## DenizJP (26. Juni 2020)

Jo..inzwischen schätz ich die fast komplette Alleinheit am Wasser doch sehr.

auch wenn keine anderen Angler in Nähe sind..

gibt dann halt keine so dollen Fisch-in-die-Kamera-streck Fotos


----------



## Waller Michel (26. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Es geht mir ja auch nicht um die Tatsache, ob man dem urbanen Treiben zu widerstehen mag. Mir sind einfach die Angelstellen lieber, wo ich mich nach einer gewissen Zeit frage, ob der Liebe Gott ausser mit auch noch andere Menschen erschaffen hat.


Ich verstehe dich ja absolut! 
Und wenn ich mich dauerhaft zwischen beidem entscheiden müsste würde ich selbstverständlich auch die Abgeschiedenheit wählen! 
Wollte damit eigentlich zum Ausdruck bringen dass ,wenn man konzentriert mit der Spinnrute fischt, man Trubel gar nicht merkt !
Es gibt aber auch dort große Unterschiede. ...nehmen wir mal Amsterdam und Rotterdam als Beispiel. 
In Rotterdam suche ich mir in diesem gigantischen Hafen oft irgend ein Hafenbecken mit relativ wenig Frequenz! Dort kann es gut und gerne vorkommen das mir in 8 Stunden kein Mensch unmittelbar begegnet. 
Absolut das Gegenteil in Amsterdam. ....Fahrräder und Fußgänger bis zum absoluten geht nicht mehr! 
Wenn ich aber auf die Kanäle und das Wasser starre und konzentriert bin höre und sehe ich nix um mich drumherum! 
Vermeide ich zu privaten Zwecken im Moment trotzdem, weil ich meist unsere 2 kleinen Hunde mit dabei habe, für die ist das Stress pur !

Sooo meinte ich das 

LG


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Die hätten Brot wahrscheinlich nur so eingesaugt !
> 
> LG Michael


Die haben das Brot so schnell eingesaugt.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Juni 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil, Hartmut!


Petri Dank,Andi


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Juni 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Na klar @Hering 58 , ist doch ein Raubfisch (rechts neben dem Karpfen).


Du meinst den Hecht im Karpfen Teich.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Juni 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> So
> Morgen geht es los?
> Freu mich schon riesig.
> Ich war schon drei Wochen nimmer Angeln .
> ...


Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und Glück am Wasser.Top Köder und schöne Bilder.


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Juni 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und Glück am Wasser.Top Köder und schöne Bilder.


Danke dir.
Ein Bericht und weitere Bilder werden folgen....
Tasche ist fertig aufgerüstet.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Jetzt kann es losgehen.


----------



## Waller Michel (26. Juni 2020)

Heute am frühen Abend bin ich ein wenig mit der Spinnrute durch den Bürgerpark in Braunschweig auf Barsch angeln .....
4 Stück konnte ich verhaften ungefähr alle in diesem Format! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





LG


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Heute am frühen Abend bin ich ein wenig mit der Spinnrute durch den Bürgerpark in Braunschweig auf Barsch angeln .....
> 4 Stück konnte ich verhaften ungefähr alle in diesem Format!
> 
> 
> ...


Ein dickes Petri Heil Michi,schönes Foto.


----------



## Waller Michel (26. Juni 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri Heil Michi,schönes Foto.


Vielen Dank Hartmut!


----------



## Slappy (27. Juni 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Danke dir.
> Ein Bericht und weitere Bilder werden folgen....
> Tasche ist fertig aufgerüstet.
> 
> ...


Du bist doof....


----------



## phirania (27. Juni 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> So
> Morgen geht es los?
> Freu mich schon riesig.
> Ich war schon drei Wochen nimmer Angeln .
> ...


H


Waller Michel schrieb:


> Heute am frühen Abend bin ich ein wenig mit der Spinnrute durch den Bürgerpark in Braunschweig auf Barsch angeln .....
> 4 Stück konnte ich verhaften ungefähr alle in diesem Format!
> 
> 
> ...



Von mir auch dickes Petri zum Stachelritter.


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Juni 2020)

Vielleicht Interessant für einige.








						Mit Grundel auf Zander: Ein gefundenes Fressen! - BLINKER
					

Grundeln sind nicht nur schlecht, zumindest nicht für Zanderangler. Denn die invasieven Grundeln stehen mittlerweile auf dem Speiseplan der Zander.




					www.blinker.de


----------



## Minimax (27. Juni 2020)

Mahlzeit liebe Raubfischfreunde, gerade gabs den Burschen hier auf 2Bienenmaden am Flüsschen


----------



## Andal (27. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mahlzeit liebe Raubfischfreunde, gerade gabs den Burschen hier auf 2Bienenmaden am Flüsschen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Zeiten der Klein(st)köder sind angebrochen! 

Petri Heil zum Schnabelfisch!


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mahlzeit liebe Raubfischfreunde, gerade gabs den Burschen hier auf 2Bienenmaden am Flüsschen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Toll Mini. 
Der hippe  4Street Kescher passt doch zum Räuber.


----------



## rustaweli (27. Juni 2020)

Herrlich, Abwechslung darf auch mal sein!
Petri @Minimax !


----------



## Forelle74 (27. Juni 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> Du bist doof....
> Anhang anzeigen 349498


 
Feines Teil.

Bin auch wieder zurück. 
Bericht gibts später. 
Ich kann kaum noch gerade sitzen.


----------



## Forelle74 (27. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mahlzeit liebe Raubfischfreunde, gerade gabs den Burschen hier auf 2Bienenmaden am Flüsschen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petri zu dem schönen Maden-Hecht.
Heute ging auch nur was auch Krabbeltier Imitate.


----------



## hanzz (27. Juni 2020)

Schöne Überraschung @Minimax Petri


----------



## hanzz (27. Juni 2020)

Ich denke, ich werd nachher nochmal zum Rhein. Irgendwann muss ja mal ein Zander oder Barsch beissen.


----------



## alexpp (27. Juni 2020)

Und ich mühe mich mit verschiedensten Kunstködern ab. Dieses Jahr ist vergleichsweise zäh auf Hecht, einen guten im Drill verloren und zuletzt einen kleinen 58cm auf Chatterbait gefangen.

@Andal 
Was machen wir, um die Chancen am Rhein auf Barsche zu erhöhen ? Zuletzt im BA die Idee aufgeschnappt, mit einem vorgeschalteten Gewicht (Chebu, Bullet usw.) und einem Spinner auf Rapfen und Barsche zu angeln. Halt nicht ganz so nah an der Oberfläche, erhöht die Chance auf Barsch und verhindern den Drall. Komme leider eher selten an den Rhein und möchte beide Fischarten gleichermaßen beangeln.


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mahlzeit liebe Raubfischfreunde, gerade gabs den Burschen hier auf 2Bienenmaden am Flüsschen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein dickes Petri zu dem schönen Maden-Hecht.  Schöne Überraschung


----------



## Andal (27. Juni 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> @Andal
> Was machen wir, um die Chancen am Rhein auf Barsche zu erhöhen ? Zuletzt im BA die Idee aufgeschnappt, mit einem vorgeschalteten Gewicht (Chebu, Bullet usw.) und einem Spinner auf Rapfen und Barsche zu angeln. Halt nicht ganz so nah an der Oberfläche, erhöht die Chance auf Barsch und verhindern den Drall. Komme leider eher selten an den Rhein und möchte beide Fischarten gleichermaßen beangeln.


Ich werde es demnächst mit Gebeten, Zermonien und "Großem Zauber" versuchen - irgendwann muss der Knoten ja aufgehen!


----------



## Andal (27. Juni 2020)

Mir schwebt da vor, an einem heiligen Stein Tabak, Alkohol und einen Lamafötus zu opfern. Wobei sich wahrscheinlich der Lamafötus eher auftreiben lässt, als der heilige Stein.


----------



## DenizJP (27. Juni 2020)

@Andal  viel zu umständlich!

einfach mit Feederrute und Tauwurm nachts raus! Dann gibts auch den Kaul Barsch


----------



## Andal (27. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> @Andal  viel zu umständlich!
> 
> einfach mit Feederrute und Tauwurm nachts raus! Dann gibts auch den Kaul Barsch


Wenn es so einfach wäre ... das Problem ist offensichtlich größer und von sehr persönlicher Natur.


----------



## hanzz (27. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn es so einfach wäre ... das Problem ist offensichtlich größer und von sehr persönlicher Natur.


Du meinst wie die Beziehung zu dem Döbel von damals ?
Halt mal Strom rein und schau, ob überhaupt Barsche da sind.


----------



## Andal (27. Juni 2020)

Starkstrom und Sprengstoff wäre dann die letzte Option!


----------



## Minimax (27. Juni 2020)

Vielen lieben Dank, liebe Raubfischjungs für Euren Zuspruch!



Andal schrieb:


> Die Zeiten der Klein(st)köder sind angebrochen!



Mein Angelkumpel hat in einem seltenen Anfall geistiger Klarheit die Theorie zu dem Hechtbiss auf die L-förmig angeköderten Bienenmaden geäußert, das es sich vmtl. um eine Verwechslung mit einem Brutfischchen gehandelt hat- sehr plausibel wie ich finde. Grösse passt, und die Babies sind ja grade zahlreich, so dass sich jeder im Wasser die schuppigen Bäuche damit vollschlägt.


----------



## Andal (27. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank, liebe Raubfischjungs für Euren Zuspruch!
> 
> 
> 
> Mein Angelkumpel hat in einem seltenen Anfall geistiger Klarheit die Theorie zu dem Hechtbiss auf die L-förmig angeköderten Bienenmaden geäußert, das es sich vmtl. um eine Verwechslung mit einem Brutfischchen gehandelt hat- sehr plausibel wie ich finde. Grösse passt, und die Babies sind ja grade zahlreich, so dass sich jeder im Wasser die schuppigen Bäuche damit vollschlägt.


Genau so ist es auch. Aber der Hecht muss diesen propellernden Madenköder noch gar nicht für ein Fischlein gehalten haben. Es war klein(er) und es war langsamer. Also wird es probiert und ggf. gefressen, bevor es wer anders tut. Haken und Schnüre kommen ja in dieser sehr einfachen Logik nicht vor. Kann ja weiters nichts passieren, wenn man da kostet - wenn es da nicht die Angler gäbe. Aber die sind nun mal nicht Teil das hechtischen Programms, da ist er der letzte Entscheider...!


----------



## Minimax (27. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Es war klein(er) und es war langsamer. Also wird es probiert und ggf. gefressen



Hört sich nach der typischen Vorgehensweise meines alten Doktorvaters an


----------



## Forelle74 (27. Juni 2020)

Also hier mein Bericht:
Um 8:00 am Wasser angekommen kam schon der erste Schock.
Hochwasser und was für eine Trübe Suppe.





Naja, vielleicht geht ja doch was .
Sonst wären ja die 45 min. Fahrt um sonst gewesen.
Also frohen Mutes Rute und Kescher raus und los geht es.




	

		
			
		

		
	
Nach einer Stunde wurde es schon mühsamer.
Es war richtig heiß und nicht mal einen Zupfer gab es.
Ich klapperte alle meine Spots ab ,aber nix.
Der erste Köder war der Spinmad, der nur Dreck sammelte.
Danach probiert e ich meinen Chebu-Twister.
Aber auch da nix.




Als ich den Kescher an das Gitter lehnte machte es schwupps und er war 3Meter unter mir an einer Stelle wo man nicht hingehen konnte.
Normalerweise bleibt mein Köder immer im Netz hängen.
Da hab ich bestimmt 10 min gebraucht bis ich ihn endlich hochziehen konnte.




Der Tag ging ja schon gut los.
Nach zwei Stunden hielt ich es nicht mehr aus in der Hitze.
Ich suchte mir ein schattiges Plätzchen im nahegelegenen Park und machte es mir gemütlich mit ner sauberen Brotzeit.
Zum Glück hatte ich noch bisl Ansitszeug mit.




	

		
			
		

		
	
Die Stelle war bei einem kleinen Nebenarm(Teich)
Der mim Fluss verbundenen ist.
2h Ansitz brachte nicht die erhoffte Forelle oder den Barsch.
2 Flusslauben und zwei fette Rotaugen sind es geworden.




Im Teich war alles voll mit Aitel.




Da muss doch was gehen dachte ich mir.
Nachdem ich ausgeruht war nahm ich die Spinnrute und probierte es weiter.
Endlich ein paar Bisse.
Dann war der Twister schwanzlos.
Ich montierte meine neue Errungenschaft,  den "Fire Bug".
Dann gleich ein schöner Biss und ein feister Aitel hing am Band.




Dann packte ich alles bis aufs Spinnzeug
wieder ins Auto.
Und suchte nochmal alle Spots auf.
Und schon kam der nächste Heftige Biss.
Juhu ne Forelle dachte ich.
Nö es war wieder ein Aitel mit 40cm etwas größer als der Vorgänger.




Der Fire Bug war Klasse.
Einen gab es noch.
Als die Spots abgegrast waren wechselte ich das Gewässer.
Ab an den kleinen Forellen Bach.
Auch da ne trübe Suppe.




An einer ruhigeren Stelle warf ich rein und ließ den Bug treiben.
Ein bischen eingekurbelt,Biss.
Nein es war ein Hänger.
Also Schuhe aus und in den Bach.
An der Stelle bemerkte ich zwei große Steinbrocken.
An der Schnur gezogen und, nein der Fire Bug ist abgerissen .
Ohne Schuhe durch Meter hohe Brenneseln und Disteln durchgelatscht trat ich den Rückweg an.




Aber schön wars..
Zu Hause war ich Ko und hatte einen Wahnsinnig schlimmen Sonnenbrand.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Juni 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Also hier mein Bericht:
> Um 8:00 am Wasser angekommen kam schon der erste Schock.
> Hochwasser und was für eine Trübe Suppe.
> Anhang anzeigen 349548
> ...


Ein dickes Petri ,sehr schöner Angel bericht und schöne Fotos.


----------



## Andal (27. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hört sich nach der typischen Vorgehensweise meines alten Doktorvaters an


Das ist aber auch das Prinzip aller Prinzipien.

Ja, oder Nein. Ich, oder andere. Ex, oder hopp.


----------



## Minimax (27. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch das Prinzip aller Prinzipien.
> 
> Ja, oder Nein. Ich, oder andere. Ex, oder hopp.



Jein, der Mann setzt sich wirklich für seine Leute ein, das Kampfvwrhalten bezieht sich eher auf Gleichrangige. Wir haben ihn einen ganzen Tag ausgeschaltet, in dem wir einen grossen Spiegel vor seinem Zelt aufgestellt haben: er hat den ganzen Tag Drohgebärden vorgeführt.

Genug des offtopic: Dank und Komplimente an @Forelle74 Für den tollen Bericht, und natürlich Petri zu den schönen Johnnies. Ich glaube, ich hätte im Angwsicht der kaffeebraunen Hochwasserfluten direkt klein beigegeben,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal (27. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Jein, der Mann setzt sich wirklich für seine Leute ein, das Kampfvwrhalten bezieht sich eher auf Gleichrangige. Wir haben in mal auf Grabung einen ganzen Tag ausgeschaltet, in dem wir einen grossen Spiegel vor seinem Zelt aufgestellt haben: er hat den ganzen Tag Drohgebärden vorgeführt.


Ich meinte jetzt auch nicht deinen Doktorvater. Ich kenn den Mann ja gar nicht.

Aber am und im Wasser geht es so zu. Kompliziert wird es ja erst, wenn man den Worten der Werbenden zunehmend Gehör schenkt, die ja keine Fische, sondern nur Angler fangen wollen.  Meistens auch ungemein erfolgreich, wie man an uns selber sieht.


----------



## Waller Michel (27. Juni 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Also hier mein Bericht:
> Um 8:00 am Wasser angekommen kam schon der erste Schock.
> Hochwasser und was für eine Trübe Suppe.
> Anhang anzeigen 349548
> ...


Toller Bericht ,gefällt mir wirklich gut! 
Weiter so Männer! Solche Berichte machen unseren Stammtisch lebendig und schön !

Petri selbstverständlich auch zum Fang !

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel (27. Juni 2020)

Hallo @Andal ich hätte mal eine kurze Frage an Dich . Zuerst wollte ich dich per PN fragen, hab mich aber dazu entschieden dich das hier zu fragen weil es eventuell ja noch mehrere Leute interessieren könnte? 
Jetzt meine eigentliche Frage! 
Ist die Rheinkarte für RLP noch in ganz RLP gültig oder gibt es dort mittlerweile mehrere ?
Im Voraus vielen Dank! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal (28. Juni 2020)

Ich weiss von mindestens zwei. Eine von der Landesgrenze zu NRW bis südlich von Koblenz und eine für den Teil bis zum Hessenland. Was dann mögliche "Kleinkarten" für abgetrennte Bereiche angeht, überfragt mich.


----------



## Waller Michel (28. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich weiss von mindestens zwei. Eine von der Landesgrenze zu NRW bis südlich von Koblenz und eine für den Teil bis zum Hessenland. Was dann mögliche "Kleinkarten" für abgetrennte Bereiche angeht, überfragt mich.


Trotzdem Danke erstmal! 
Muss ich dann mal unten in Ludwigshafen im Angelladen fragen. .....da will ich mich mit jemandem treffen zum Angeln .....der sagte mir das die von Mainz dort nicht gültig wäre! 
Hat er wohl doch recht. ...hatte ich irgendwie anders in Erinnerung! 

Lieben Dank für deine Antwort!


----------



## Andal (28. Juni 2020)

Bitte sehr!

Ich befische meine 2 x 7 km. Links seltener und rechtsseitig. Mir reicht meine eine Rentnerkarte vollauf.


----------



## DenizJP (28. Juni 2020)

Nach den letzten Wochen erfolgreichen Ansitzangelns werd ich die kommenden Wochen mal verstärkt mit der Spinnrute rausgehen 

mal schauen ob die üblichen Strecken oder neue Gebiete


----------



## alexpp (28. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Starkstrom und Sprengstoff wäre dann die letzte Option!



Ja, bitte als die allerletzte Option nach dem ganzen Beschwören und den Opfergaben 




alexpp schrieb:


> ...Zuletzt im BA die Idee aufgeschnappt, mit einem vorgeschalteten Gewicht (Chebu, Bullet usw.) und einem Spinner auf Rapfen und Barsche zu angeln. Halt nicht ganz so nah an der Oberfläche, erhöht die Chance auf Barsch und verhindern den Drall. Komme leider eher selten an den Rhein und möchte beide Fischarten gleichermaßen beangeln.



4er und 5er Spinner + 5g Chebu (auf Hecht) ist schon mal ne schlechte Idee gewesen. Der Drilling verfängt sich zu oft im Stahlvorfach, den Köder vor dem Auftreffen abzubremsen bringt zwar Besserung, geschieht aber immer noch zu oft. Ein spezielles Vorschaltgewicht ist sicher geeigneter.


----------



## Waller Michel (28. Juni 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Ja, bitte als die allerletzte Option nach dem ganzen Beschwören und den Opfergaben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das hat man manchmal das Stahlvorfach und Köder einfach nicht zusammen harmonieren wollen. ...
Dafür gibt es solche Spinnstangen die man gegen das Stahlvorfach austauscht ,dann sollte es funktionieren. 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel (28. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Bitte sehr!
> 
> Ich befische meine 2 x 7 km. Links seltener und rechtsseitig. Mir reicht meine eine Rentnerkarte vollauf.


Ja das ist auf jeden Fall ein Traumpreis den du da zahlst!  20 Euro für eine Jahreskarte sind absolut nicht zu toppen !
Würde ich exakt auch so machen! 

Hatte für die Loreley ja schon für die 3 Tageskarte 12 Euro gezahlt und selbst das ist nicht zuviel! 

LG


----------



## hanzz (28. Juni 2020)

Bin am Wasser.


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das hat man manchmal das Stahlvorfach und Köder einfach nicht zusammen harmonieren wollen. ...
> Dafür gibt es solche Spinnstangen die man gegen das Stahlvorfach austauscht ,dann sollte es funktionieren.



Das hat damit nichts zu tun, auch eine Spinnstange wird da kaum Abhilfe schaffen. Das geschilderte Phänomen liegt an der "schlackerigen" Chebu-Konstruktion mit vorgeschaltetem Blei in Verbindung mit dem "schlackerigen" Spinner-Drilling. Zusätzlich schlackert das Ganze noch im Snap vor dem Chebu - da sind einfach X "Gelenke" im Spiel.

Chebus sind halt für Gummiköder "am Stück" mit etwas rausguckendem "Festhaken" und nicht für Spinner mit komplett freiliegendem Schlacker-Haken-Hintern gedacht.

Dann kommt es auch auf die interne Gewichtung innerhalb der Konstruktion an - was ist schwerer? Der Spinner oder das Gewicht? Diese Verteilung entscheidet mit über das Überschlagsverhalten bzw. darüber, was in der Luft wie vorausfliegt.

Ebenso die gesamte Aerodynamik, die mit Größe/Breite des zusätzlich schlackernden Spinnerblattes immer schlechter wird.

Hinzu kommen Faktoren wie Wind, Wurfintensität usw. Sowie die Konstruktion und das Material des eigentlichen Stahlvorfachs - z. B. bei weichem 7x7 kommt noch ein zusätzlicher potenzieller "Wurstelfaktor" hinzu.

Auch Bleikopf-Spinner mit Stangen-Exzenter-Blei fangen darum je nach Setup mitunter das Vorfach ein.

Gewisse Abhilfe kann schaffen, den Spinner-Drilling mittels Schrumpfschlauch über Hakenschenkel, Sprengring und hinterem Spinner-Öhr zu versteifen. Das ist auch bei vielen großen Bucktails schon im Lieferzustand der Fall.

Bei diesen kommt jedoch teilweise auch noch ein Exzenter-Gewicht direkt hinten auf der Achse in Hakennähe hinzu, damit das Ding möglichst mit dem Hintern voran fliegt und sich weniger überschlägt.

Jeweils mit Betonung auf "gewisse" und "weniger".


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juni 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> 4er und 5er Spinner + 5g Chebu (auf Hecht) ist schon mal ne schlechte Idee gewesen. Der Drilling verfängt sich zu oft im Stahlvorfach, den Köder vor dem Auftreffen abzubremsen bringt zwar Besserung, geschieht aber immer noch zu oft. Ein spezielles Vorschaltgewicht ist sicher geeigneter.



Versuch doch sowas:









						Vorschaltblei zum Spinnfischen  - Spinnstange - Excenterblei 2 bis 13 g  Blei JB  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Vorschaltblei zum Spinnfischen  - Spinnstange - Excenterblei 2 bis 13 g  Blei JB in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## hanzz (28. Juni 2020)

@Forelle74
Toller Bericht
Petri zu den Fischen 

Bei mir gab es keinen Fisch. 
ca. 6km Kanal abgeklappert. 
Nix. Keinen Biss. 
Entweder war kein Fisch da, die wollten nicht beissen, es war der falsche Köder am Band, der Wetterumschwung ist schuld, oder ich bin zu blöd. 
Nichts davon will ich ausschließen. 
Mund abwischen, weiter beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## Waller Michel (28. Juni 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Das hat damit nichts zu tun, auch eine Spinnstange wird da kaum Abhilfe schaffen. Das geschilderte Phänomen liegt an der "schlackerigen" Chebu-Konstruktion mit vorgeschaltetem Blei in Verbindung mit dem "schlackerigen" Spinner-Drilling. Zusätzlich schlackert das Ganze noch im Snap vor dem Chebu - da sind einfach X "Gelenke" im Spiel.
> 
> Chebus sind halt für Gummiköder "am Stück" mit etwas rausguckendem "Festhaken" und nicht für Spinner mit komplett freiliegendem Schlacker-Haken-Hintern gedacht.
> 
> ...


Das ist von Dir sehr gut beschrieben und alles richtig! Trotzdem habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, das man bei einer Spinnstange manchmal gerade das eine Gelenk weniger hat das zum verknuddeln geführt hat. ......ein Versuch ist es in meinen Augen wert 

LG


----------



## el.Lucio (28. Juni 2020)

Wieso schaltet man überhaupt ein Gewicht vor den Spinner?


----------



## DenizJP (28. Juni 2020)

Habe gemerkt, dass die Tacke- und Köderkomponente im Raubfischangeln ein schlimmer Teil dieses Hobbys sind....

fast so schlimm wie bei meiner Videospiel-Leidenschaft.... da muss dann auch jedes 2. Game gekauft werden....xD


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juni 2020)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Wieso schaltet man überhaupt ein Gewicht vor den Spinner?




Damit er tiefer läuft und/oder weiter geworfen werden kann.


----------



## el.Lucio (28. Juni 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Damit er tiefer läuft und/oder weiter geworfen werden kann.


Dafür gibt's doch ne Menge Spinner die von haus aus schwerer sind. Z. B. von prolex, mepps, comoran und myran nur um mal paar zu nennen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Juni 2020)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Wieso schaltet man überhaupt ein Gewicht vor den Spinner?




Und damit soll auch die Verdrallung deiner Schnur verringert werden, wenn sich nicht nur das Spinner-Blatt dreht, sondern der ganze Spinner. Trägheitsprinzip. Manche verzichten ja auf einen Wirbel und Knoten den Spinner direkt an. Da kann das hilfreich sein.


----------



## el.Lucio (28. Juni 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und damit soll auch die Verdrallung deiner Schnur verringert werden, wenn sich nicht nur das Spinner-Blatt dreht, sondern der ganze Spinner. Trägheitsprinzip. Manche verzichten ja auf einen Wirbel und Knoten den Spinner direkt an. Da kann das hilfreich sein.


OK, das ist vielleicht ein Grund den ich noch nicht auf dem Schirm hatte. Da ich immer stahl vorschalte hab ich auch immer nen kleinen Wirbel in der Montage und mit Schnurdrall noch nie Probleme.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juni 2020)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Dafür gibt's doch ne Menge Spinner die von haus aus schwerer sind. Z. B. von prolex, mepps, comoran und myran nur um mal paar zu nennen.




Ja aber wenn man die nicht hat bekommt man seine reichlich vorhandenen Spinner so billig auf Tiefe ohne Unsummen für neue ausgeben zu müssen.
Die Vorschaltköppe lassen sich hin und her tauschen.

Die Excenterwirkung hat natürlich keine Nachteile.


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juni 2020)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Dafür gibt's doch ne Menge Spinner die von haus aus schwerer sind. Z. B. von prolex, mepps, comoran und myran nur um mal paar zu nennen.



Nicht wissend, ob sich mittlerweile qualitativ was an den Dingern geändert hat, waren Myran-Spinner, neben den Vibrax immer so richtig gut!


----------



## phirania (28. Juni 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Also hier mein Bericht:
> Um 8:00 am Wasser angekommen kam schon der erste Schock.
> Hochwasser und was für eine Trübe Suppe.
> Anhang anzeigen 349548
> ...



Echt Spannender Bericht.
Trotz wiedricher Verhältnisse gut gefangen.
Dickes Petri dafür.


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Juni 2020)

Und wenn man nur weiter raus will Glaskoerper vorschalten, fliegt weiter, geht aber nicht so tief wie mit Blei.


----------



## phirania (28. Juni 2020)

Das lässt das Herz höher schlagen...


----------



## DenizJP (28. Juni 2020)

das Video letzten Donnerstag geschaut - echt super


----------



## alexpp (28. Juni 2020)

@PirschHirsch hat alle wichtigen Faktoren sehr gut beschrieben. Das gute an Spinnern ist, das sie sich wirklich selten im Stahlvorfach verfangen. Deshalb war die Hoffnung mit den Chebu-Gewichten da, aber wenn man damit den Flug des Spinner-Körpers voraus stört... Den Drall in der Schnur zu verhindern ist in der Tat die wichtigste Aufgabe solcher vorgeschalteten Gewichte, weil schwerere Spinner auf dem Markt sind. Ich hatte sehr viel mit Spinnern geangelt und tue es immer noch gerne und Schnurdrall war immer ein Thema. Die Stahlvorfächer mit Wirbel am Snap und hinten geklemmt, jetzt im hinteren Bereich sogar doppelten Wirbel, aber die Dinger sind einfach nicht gut unter Last. Ich muss mir noch diese anderen Wirbel besorgen, die z.B. beim Blatt der Spinnerbaits verwendet werden, die ich beim @Andal im Bild mit den "Rapfen-Blinkern" gesehen hatte. Die scheinen besser zu sein.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Versuch doch sowas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, die meinte ich.


----------



## tomxxxtom (28. Juni 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Das lässt das Herz höher schlagen...


 Ich finde es witzig wie der Youtuber mit dem Kescher rumspielt statt den Fisch einfach ans land zu ziehen. Vollprofi


----------



## StrikerMS (28. Juni 2020)

Es war windig, deswegen Stinger. Wurde direkt bestraft.


----------



## tomxxxtom (28. Juni 2020)

StrikerMS- ist der Jighaken nicht etwas zu tief ?


----------



## DenizJP (28. Juni 2020)

Wirkt mir auch so.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Juni 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> StrikerMS- ist der Jighaken nicht etwas zu tief ?
> 
> Habe es mir auch sofort gedacht ...


----------



## StrikerMS (28. Juni 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> StrikerMS- ist der Jighaken nicht etwas zu tief ?



Ja, das ist alles noch nicht optimal, da hast du Recht.


----------



## tomxxxtom (28. Juni 2020)

und noch einer Sache


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Juni 2020)

Den Köder so aufziehen, dass der Jigkopf in der Aussparung am Köder zu liegen kommt - dann dürfte es "nach oben hin" passen.


----------



## DenizJP (28. Juni 2020)

Für mich sieht das eher aus als ob der Stinger das irgendwie blockiert.


----------



## StrikerMS (28. Juni 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> und noch einer Sache
> Anhang anzeigen 349587


Da kann ich dir gerade nicht folgen! Möchte aber gerne wissen was das Problem ist. So viele Betriebsstunden hab' ich beim Spinnfischen noch nicht auf dem Tacho!


----------



## tomxxxtom (28. Juni 2020)

Sorry, dachte das ist eine Quetschung am schnur. Ist aber rückläufer 
Verbindung mit Karabinier ist sehr gefährlich. Viel und zu viel Spielraum.

Schlechte Erinnerungen. Wrrrr.


----------



## Jason (28. Juni 2020)

So, dann werde ich meinen Bericht hier an diesem Stammtisch verfassen müssen. Gefangen habe ich 4 Rotpunktdöbel, halt..., hier kann ich ja ruhig Bachforelle schreiben. 3 auf Maden an der kleinen Balsapose. Eine maßige war dabei. 




Nach einem komplettabriss legte ich die Rute auf Grund. Eine gab es noch auf Wurm. Die war aber auch zu klein. 




Der Wasserstand ist sehr niedrig. Die Fische gucken einen förmlich an. An das Spinnangel ist gar nicht zu denken. Hier müsste es mal wieder ordentlich regnen. Und was noch dazukommt ist das alles zugewachsen ist. Aber das Problem haben wir ja alle.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal (28. Juni 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> So, dann werde ich meinen Bericht hier an diesem Stammtisch verfassen müssen. Gefangen habe ich 4 Rotpunktdöbel, halt..., hier kann ich ja ruhig Bachforelle schreiben. 3 auf Maden an der kleinen Balsapose. Eine maßige war dabei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine sehr stilvolle Rutenablage hast du da aber gefunden! Chapeau!


----------



## Jason (28. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Eine sehr stilvolle Rutenablage hast du da aber gefunden! Chapeau!


Die ist doch cool. Nein, ganz ehrlich, habe auf die Schnelle nichts anderes gefunden. Hat aber funktioniert.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal (28. Juni 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Die ist doch cool. Nein, ganz ehrlich, habe auf die Schnelle nichts anderes gefunden. Hat aber funktioniert.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Die ist nicht nur cool, die ist für Lädschering genial!


----------



## Waller Michel (28. Juni 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und wenn man nur weiter raus will Glaskoerper vorschalten, fliegt weiter, geht aber nicht so tief wie mit Blei.



Wolfram eignet sich dafür sogar noch besser wegen der noch höheren Dichte ...

LG Michael


----------



## Jason (28. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Die ist nicht nur cool, die ist für Lädschering genial!


Ich stehe auf dem  Schlauch. Wenn ich das wort Lädschering googele gibt es keine Ergebnisse.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (28. Juni 2020)

@Jason,
petri mein Lieber zu den schönen Bachforellen- ich ergötze mich an Deinen Berichten fast mehr noch als an den Fischen an den tollen Kuriositäten und Oldtimern, die du aus den Tiefen des zwergenländischen Tacklemuseums zum Einsatz bringst   
Hg
Mini


----------



## Waller Michel (28. Juni 2020)

Ja von mir auch ein Petri @Jason !
Ich finde Salmoniden immer was besonderes! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal (28. Juni 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Ich stehe auf dem  Schlauch. Wenn ich das wort Lädschering googele gibt es keine Ergebnisse.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Lädschering = Ledgering = Grundangeln ... nur ein bisschen phonetisch.


----------



## Jason (28. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> @Jason,
> petri mein Lieber zu den schönen Bachforellen- ich ergötze mich an Deinen Berichten fast mehr noch als an den Fischen an den tollen Kuriositäten und Oldtimern, die du aus den Tiefen des zwergenländischen Tacklemuseums zum Einsatz bringst
> Hg
> Mini


Meinst du den Rutenhalter?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (28. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Lädschering = Ledgering = Grundangeln ... nur ein bisschen phonetisch.


Ach so. Aber die letzte Forelle hat mir die Rute fast von dem Halter gerissen. Da bin ich gesprungen, wie ein Weltmeister. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal (28. Juni 2020)

So soll es sein - es heisst ja Angelsport!


----------



## Bilch (28. Juni 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und damit soll auch die Verdrallung deiner Schnur verringert werden, wenn sich nicht nur das Spinner-Blatt dreht, sondern der ganze Spinner. Trägheitsprinzip. Manche verzichten ja auf einen Wirbel und Knoten den Spinner direkt an. Da kann das hilfreich sein.


Wahrscheinlich montiren die meisten Angler das Vorschaltblei so:



Um Schnurdrall zu verhindern müsste man eigentlich den Wirbel zwischen Blei und Köder montiren:


----------



## phirania (29. Juni 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> So, dann werde ich meinen Bericht hier an diesem Stammtisch verfassen müssen. Gefangen habe ich 4 Rotpunktdöbel, halt..., hier kann ich ja ruhig Bachforelle schreiben. 3 auf Maden an der kleinen Balsapose. Eine maßige war dabei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein herzliches Petri wünsche ich dir zu den schönen Fischen....


----------



## Waller Michel (29. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Lädschering = Ledgering = Grundangeln ... nur ein bisschen phonetisch.


Ich hab da ehrlich gesagt auch gerätselt 
Und bin auch erst nach gründlichem Nachdenken drauf gekommen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich hab da ehrlich gesagt auch gerätselt
> Und bin auch erst nach gründlichem Nachdenken drauf gekommen!
> 
> LG Michael




Das ist Ükel-Slang!


----------



## Andal (29. Juni 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist Ükel-Slang!


Wie auf der Straße. Am Slang erkennt man die echten Gang-Members.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (29. Juni 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich montiren die meisten Angler das Vorschaltblei so:
> Anhang anzeigen 349603
> 
> *Um Schnurdrall zu verhindern müsste man eigentlich den Wirbel zwischen Blei und Köder montiren*:
> Anhang anzeigen 349604




Nö, bei dem Spinner mit dem Blei vor bräuchtest du gar keinen Wirbel, denn das Blei soll verhindern, dass der gesamte Spinner sich dreht und somit die Schnur eindreht...


----------



## Hering 58 (29. Juni 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> So, dann werde ich meinen Bericht hier an diesem Stammtisch verfassen müssen. Gefangen habe ich 4 Rotpunktdöbel, halt..., hier kann ich ja ruhig Bachforelle schreiben. 3 auf Maden an der kleinen Balsapose. Eine maßige war dabei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein herzliches Petri wünsche ich dir zu den schönen Bachforellen,schöne Fotos.


----------



## el.Lucio (29. Juni 2020)

War heute nach der Arbeit auch nochmal los. Bericht gibt es hier https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/bachforellenpirsch.78701/post-5063472


----------



## nostradamus (29. Juni 2020)

hi,
Habe es heute endlich wieder ans Wasser geschafft. Habe mir vorhin schnell noch 5 gründlinge gefangen und dann ging es los und bisher nichts.


----------



## Papamopps (29. Juni 2020)

Grrrr. Sind ja in Makkum Niederlande.

Und meine Jungs ziehen mich ab.














Ich hatte nur einen Biss...aber er konnte sich lösen, da die Bremse zu leicht eingestellt war. 

Naja, ein paar Tage haben wir noch.


----------



## Jason (30. Juni 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Grrrr. Sind ja in Makkum Niederlande.
> 
> Und meine Jungs ziehen mich ab.
> Anhang anzeigen 349664
> ...


Ich würde deinen Kindern mal einen Meterhecht gönnen. Dann kommt mal Freude auf. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal (30. Juni 2020)

Aber erst später. Meterhechte verhunzen den Charakter, machen hochnäsig. 99 cm ... das weckt das Feuer umso mehr.


----------



## Jason (30. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Aber erst später. Meterhechte verhunzen den Charakter, machen hochnäsig. 99 cm ... das weckt das Feuer umso mehr.


Stimmt, die Latte langsam hochlegen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania (30. Juni 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Grrrr. Sind ja in Makkum Niederlande.
> 
> Und meine Jungs ziehen mich ab.
> Anhang anzeigen 349664
> ...


Na den mal Petri an die Jungs und dir.
Habt noch einen schönen Urlaub mit vielen Fischen und so.


----------



## phirania (30. Juni 2020)




----------



## DenizJP (30. Juni 2020)

Immer diese räuberischen Karpfen ^^


PS: Ich geh evtl. am WE noch mal früh morgens mit der Spinnrute raus, ansonsten mal ne Woche oder so Pause.

Das andauernde Nachtangeln etc. setzt meinem Körper doch recht ordentlich zu inzwischen ^^


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Juni 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Grrrr. Sind ja in Makkum Niederlande.
> 
> Und meine Jungs ziehen mich ab.
> Anhang anzeigen 349664
> ...


Na den mal Petri an deine Jungs und dir.
Habt noch einen schönen Urlaub und fangt viele Fische.


----------



## Waller Michel (2. Juli 2020)

So Männer, ich sende euch mal paar Grüße aus dem Elsass  ( französische Rheinseite )
Hier ist im Moment richtig schönes Wetter und man muss sich vor der Sonne schützen!
Mit dem Angeln ist es so lala ......es gehen hauptsächlich Brassen an den Haken !
Heute Nacht gehen allerdings die Ruten nochmal auf Aal und Zander .....mal gespannt wie es läuft?
Wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Abend; hoffentlich am Wasser!

Haltet unseren Stammtisch am Leben 

LG Michael


----------



## Prinzchen (2. Juli 2020)

Dir eine schöne Zeit, gutes Wetter und prächtige Fänge.

Gruß aus WF


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Juli 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So Männer, ich sende euch mal paar Grüße aus dem Elsass  ( französische Rheinseite )
> Hier ist im Moment richtig schönes Wetter und man muss sich vor der Sonne schützen!
> Mit dem Angeln ist es so lala ......es gehen hauptsächlich Brassen an den Haken !
> Heute Nacht gehen allerdings die Ruten nochmal auf Aal und Zander .....mal gespannt wie es läuft?
> ...


Dir eine schöne Zeit und ordentliche Fänge. Petri


----------



## Waller Michel (2. Juli 2020)

Ich danke euch Männer 
Morgen geht es aber in der Nacht schon wieder zurück. ....im Gepäck mit vielen französischen Leckereien 
Für euch auch gute Fänge wenn Ihr ans Wasser kommt und ein schönes Wochenende. ......

LG Michael


----------



## schwerhoeriger (2. Juli 2020)

Sers,

mein neuer Stecken für die Raubfischjagt nach dem ja meine Antares futschikako gegangen ist. Nach fast 30 Jahren habe ich mir mal wieder eine Sportex gegönnt.
Da es bei Fishermann*s Partner noch ein Aktion mit 25% gab habe ich mich zum Kauf überwunden . Die 25% gibt es aber nur wer den News Letter Flyer bei hat.

Grussen Michael

Ja ich weiß es ist selten dämlich einen grauen Stecken auf grauen Grund abzulichten!!!


----------



## hanzz (2. Juli 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> mein neuer Stecken für die Raubfischjagt nach dem ja meine Antares futschikako gegangen ist. Nach fast 30 Jahren habe ich mir mal wieder eine Sportex gegönnt.
> Da es bei Fishermann*s Partner noch ein Aktion mit 25% gab habe ich mich zum Kauf überwunden . Die 25% gibt es aber nur wer den News Latter Flyer bei hat.
> ...


Trotzdem ein nettes Stöckchen
Sollst du sie gut einweihen.

@Waller Michel
Gute Fänge

Ich hatte leider die ganze Woche zu tun.
Aber morgen geht's auch auf Zander los.
Und Sonntag werd ich auch mal schauen ob die Barben vielleicht Lust auf ein paar Pellets haben.
Das hab ich letztes Jahr leider viel zu sehr vernachlässigt.

Da war doch was
Wir hatten doch letztes Jahr einen ganz netten Barben Thread. Find ich leider nicht mehr
@Andal 
Kannst du dich noch erinnern?


----------



## Fattony (3. Juli 2020)

Das Wasser hat sich beruhigt. Heute Abend geht es an die Donau inkl. Liveberichterstattung meinerseits.

Ich muss die Zeit noch ausnützen. Im Oktober kommt Nachwuchs. Wenn ich daran denke, dass ich mich mit 14 Jahren in diesen Forum angemeldet habe. Wie die Zeit vergeht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Juli 2020)

Mahlzeit.
Ich war heute ein paar Stunden mit dem Ruderboot aufm See und hab auf Bärsche gesponnen.
Ein paar haben auch gebissen.






Und zwei untermaßige Hecht, die ich nicht fotografiert habe.


----------



## hanzz (3. Juli 2020)

Petri Prof 
Schicke Barsche. 

Die haben so schöne Farben. Ich kann mich an den Farben gar nicht satt sehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Juli 2020)

Danke.
Hier nch der Bericht von gestern.
Im Ükel passt ernicht wirklich:

Freunde, ich war den Nachmittag mit dem Boot aufm See und hab einige Bärsche geangelt. Ich schätze mal so dreißig werden es gewesen sein. Keine Riesen aber von klein bis mittel alles dabei.
An der letzen Stelle hab ich ein paar in nem  Bootssetzkescher "gesammelt".


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke.
> Hier nch der Bericht von gestern.
> Im Ükel passt ernicht wirklich:
> 
> ...


Petri zu den Barschen.
Schöne Burschen sind das.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Juli 2020)

Immer wieder hübsch anzusehen die Tierchen.


----------



## Waller Michel (3. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke.
> Hier nch der Bericht von gestern.
> Im Ükel passt ernicht wirklich:
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri Andreas !
Sehr schön deine Barsche ! Ich bin im Moment auch öfter auf Barschjagd ,macht schon Spaß. .....

LG Michael


----------



## Fattony (3. Juli 2020)

Planänderung. Die Schleusen wurden geöffnet. 2 Meter Hochwasser. Hab nen Ersatzhafen gefunden. Köfi und Tauwurm wurden angerichtet.


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Juli 2020)

Fattony schrieb:


> Planänderung. Die Schleusen wurden geöffnet. 2 Meter Hochwasser. Hab nen Ersatzhafen gefunden. Köfi und Tauwurm wurden angerichtet.


Dann wünsche ich dir viel Glück beim Ansitz.


----------



## Fattony (3. Juli 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich dir viel Glück beim Ansitz.


Petridank! Sehr viel Aktivität am Wasser. Die Gelsen sind auch sehr aktiv. Sitz hier mit der langen Hose und Jacke.


----------



## Papamopps (3. Juli 2020)

Petri zu den Fängen. 
Mir blieb in Holland der Hecht verwehrt.

Barsche ga es reichlich auf Dropshot. Aber alles njr bis 25cm 

Nur der Hecht wollte nicht mehr. 

Aber im Oktober geht es nochmal in das Beach Resort Makkum.

Hat jemand Tips für Trips aus Köln nach Holland? Wir haben ja den Vispass.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Juli 2020)

Ein Petri Heil an alle die heute draußen waren oder noch sind.


----------



## Minimax (3. Juli 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Barschjagd



Sehr gutes Stichwort! So, der Köder des Abends ist gefunden, die kleinen Punker stehen unheimlich drauf- nur die Abnehmergrösse ist stark ausbaufähig


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. Juli 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Hat jemand Tips für Trips aus Köln nach Holland? Wir haben ja den Vispass.


Roermond mit den Maasplassen, Maas, Rur, da sollte doch was gehen. Und von Köln aus in ca 1 Std erreichbar.


----------



## Naish82 (3. Juli 2020)

Ich hab heute ne Nullnummer auf den See gedreht. Kein Biss, dafür n fetter Regenguss. Hatte dann die Schnauze voll und hab nur noch n bischen weiter kartographiert. 
Egal, nach dem Meter vom Montag an der Barschrute war die Woche angeltechnisch eh kaum zu toppen. =)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juli 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Um Schnurdrall zu verhindern müsste man eigentlich den Wirbel zwischen Blei und Köder montiren:





50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Nö, bei dem Spinner mit dem Blei vor bräuchtest du gar keinen Wirbel, denn das Blei soll verhindern, dass der gesamte Spinner sich dreht und somit die Schnur eindreht...


Fast, dazu muss das aber auch eine genügende Excenterwirkung haben, also einige einseitige Masse mitbringen.
Zu leichte Vorschaltköpfe funktionieren nicht wie gewünscht!
Sehr schwere einseitig geführte Köpfe und kleines Spinnerblatt dagegen schon.
Wie auch bei den Spinnjigs gut zu beobachten.


----------



## Waller Michel (3. Juli 2020)

@Minimax 
Dir selbstverständlich auch ein herzliches Petri ! Der hat doch schon ein schönes Format. ....und auch sehr schöne Färbung! 


LG Michael


----------



## Jason (3. Juli 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr gutes Stichwort! So, der Köder des Abends ist gefunden, die kleinen Punker stehen unheimlich drauf- nur die Abnehmergrösse ist stark ausbaufähig
> Anhang anzeigen 349972


Interessanter Köder. Der würde auch auf Forelle funzen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fattony (3. Juli 2020)

Update: Tote Hose. Leg mich nun aufs Ohr. Mal sehen was die Nacht bringt.

Wurm neu ausgelegt.
@Andal Danke für den Tipp mit dem Fahrradschlauch. Haste mal wo erwähnt.


----------



## DenizJP (3. Juli 2020)

Ich weiß nicht wieviele es sind aber am Ufer gegenüber ist ein Glockenkonzert rund um die Uhr....


----------



## Andal (3. Juli 2020)

Kenne ich aus unserer Gemeinde. Die Katholen haben ein ansehnliches Geläut und das nutzen sie. Bei den Evangelen hängt scheinbar bloss ein blecherner Gurkeneinem. Die machen das dann mit Eifer wieder wett.


----------



## Jason (3. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Kenne ich aus unserer Gemeinde. Die Katholen haben ein ansehnliches Geläut und das nutzen sie. Bei den Evangelen hängt scheinbar bloss ein blecherner Gurkeneinem. Die machen das dann mit Eifer wieder wett.


Der Spruch des Katholiken.


----------



## hanzz (4. Juli 2020)

@Minimax
Super schöner Barsch
Petri

Ich war Zandern
Eine Brasse hat mich entschneidert
Gebissen auf ein 10cm Fox Zander Pro Shad





Ein Zander ging mir noch ans Band, aber der hat sich ohne Biss einfach reingehangen und war auch sofort wieder weg. 
Na wenigsten endlich mal Fisch am Band.
Petri allen da draussen.


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juli 2020)

Auch wenn es nicht der Zielfisch war ,trotzdem Petri zum Brassen !
Wir waren jetzt ein paar Tage am Oberrhein auf französischer Seite zum Angeln .
Einfach nur bisschen am Wasser sitzen und Angeln ,etwas Grillen und sich bisschen unterhalten.
Das Wetter war ideal und auch in der Nacht immerhin noch 18 Grad bei niedriger Luftfeuchtigkeit. Wir hatten in einem Ölfass etwas Feuer gemacht und unsere Ruten an einer etwas strukturämeren Stelle, die allerdings mit dem Auto gut zu erreichen war ins Wasser gebracht.
Auf Tauwurm ,der als Universalköder gedacht war ,fingen wir hauptsächlich Brassen und auch ein paar Barben .In der Nacht hatte ich eine Rute mit einem länglichem Köfifetzen und eine mit einem Tauwurm etwas aufgepoppt auf Grund ausgelegt!
Ergibniss war ein ca 50 cm Aal und einen kleinen  ( ca 40cm ) Waller und am der Köfirute einen vorsichtigen Zupfer den ich allerdings nicht verwerten konnte! Denke mal aus dem Bauch heraus es war ein Rheinzander ?
Zwischendurch hatte ich mit einer 10,5 Meter Kopfrute noch ein paar Rotaugen gestippt ,die  uns in der Nacht als Köfi ihren Dienst leisteten .Die Fänge von allen würde ich insgesamt weder als gut noch als schlecht bezeichnen. .....mehr als gewöhnlicher Rheinfang .
Heute Morgen haben wir uns dann noch mit einem Angelverein aus dem Elsass getroffen an Ihrem Vereinssee in der Nähe von Wissembourg ,etwas über die Karpfen in Deutschland und Frankreich plaudern und wie ähnlich Sie sich doch sind !
Launisch, Zickig aber wenn man Sie den mal an der Rute hat, dann machen Sie richtig Laune. .....auf beiden Seiten der Grenze!

Wieder Zuhause, müde und erschöpft werde ich jetzt gleich ins Bett gehen und wünsche euch auch allen eine gute  Nachtruhe !

LG Michael


----------



## Andal (4. Juli 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Der Spruch des Katholiken.


Ein aus der Kirche ausgeschlichener Taufscheinkatholik!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Juli 2020)

Petri @hanzz :
Ich versuche morgen mein Glück für 2-3 Stunden... davor Stammtisch vom Verein...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juli 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich war Zandern
> Eine Brasse hat mich entschneidert
> Gebissen auf ein 10cm Fox Zander Pro Shad


Dann im falschen Thread gelandet !


----------



## Fattony (4. Juli 2020)

Nicht mal ein Zupfer. Schade. 2 Stunden bleib ich noch.


----------



## Papamopps (4. Juli 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr gutes Stichwort! So, der Köder des Abends ist gefunden, die kleinen Punker stehen unheimlich drauf- nur die Abnehmergrösse ist stark ausbaufähig
> Anhang anzeigen 349972


Petri, genau auf den gleichen Modl hab ich auch in Holland das erste Mal auf Spinner Mad einen Barsch gefangen. Witzig. 

Vor allem, weil ich den bei Niedrigwasser im Rhein gefunden hatte. 

Welches Model ist das denn? Ist auf dem gefundenen nicht erkennbar. 
Danke.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juli 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Welches Model ist das denn? Ist auf dem gefundenen nicht erkennbar.




Sieht aus wie n SpinMad MAG 6g Captain.


----------



## Minimax (4. Juli 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Welches Model ist das denn? Ist auf dem gefundenen nicht erkennbar.
> Danke.



Schwer zu sagen, nach den vielen Bissen gestern hab ich auch recherchiert, aber die vielen Modelle der Firma Spinmad sehen für mich alle sehr ähnlich aus- ich kauf die immer in meinem Angelladen, da gibst so einen Pappaufsteller wo die dranhängen. Das gezeigte Exemplar wiegt 4g, ein 10g mit identischem Dekor brachte etwas größere (und liegt jetzt auf dem Gewässergrund)
Ich liebe diesen Köder, 3inch easy shiner in orange brachte gestern nix, die kleinen Brummer im hellen Naturdekor haben vermutlich genau zu den aktuellen Brutfischen gepasst.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juli 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen, nach den vielen Bissen gestern hab ich auch recherchiert, aber die vielen Modelle der Firma Spinmad sehen für mich alle sehr ähnlich aus-



Guck mal hier nach Farbe Captain....Das ist entweder n BIG oder n MAG............









						SpinMad Barschköder - BIG 4 g  - MAG 6 g  - WIR 10 g  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie SpinMad Barschköder - BIG 4 g  - MAG 6 g  - WIR 10 g in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## phirania (4. Juli 2020)

Nach längerer Gesundheitlicher Pause werd ich heute evtl. auch noch mal den Kanal besuchen..
Mal schaun was so geht.
Hauptsache das Wetter spielt mit.
Ist aber auch ein Scheixx Sommer.


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Juli 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nicht der Zielfisch war ,trotzdem Petri zum Brassen !
> Wir waren jetzt ein paar Tage am Oberrhein auf französischer Seite zum Angeln .
> Einfach nur bisschen am Wasser sitzen und Angeln ,etwas Grillen und sich bisschen unterhalten.
> Das Wetter war ideal und auch in der Nacht immerhin noch 18 Grad bei niedriger Luftfeuchtigkeit. Wir hatten in einem Ölfass etwas Feuer gemacht und unsere Ruten an einer etwas strukturämeren Stelle, die allerdings mit dem Auto gut zu erreichen war ins Wasser gebracht.
> ...


Petri zum Aal Michi,netter Bericht.


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juli 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri zum Aal Michi,netter Bericht.


Danke Dir Hartmut! 
Wie geht's dir denn eigentlich mittlerweile so und wie lange musst du noch in Rhea bleiben? 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Juli 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Nach längerer Gesundheitlicher Pause werd ich heute evtl. auch noch mal den Kanal besuchen..
> Mal schaun was so geht.
> Hauptsache das Wetter spielt mit.
> Ist aber auch ein Scheixx Sommer.


Wünsch dir alles gute Kalle,vielleicht klapp es mit dem Kanal


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Juli 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Danke Dir Hartmut!
> Wie geht's dir denn eigentlich mittlerweile so und wie lange musst du noch in Rhea bleiben?
> 
> LG Michael


Bin schon wieder zu Hause ,Michi. Es wird immer besser ,aber es dauert eben noch.


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juli 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Bin schon wieder zu Hause ,Michi. Es wird immer besser ,aber es dauert eben noch.


Schön zu hören! 
Dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen und weiterhin gute Besserung! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Juli 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Schön zu hören!
> Dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen und weiterhin gute Besserung!
> 
> LG Michael


Ich dank dir Michi.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juli 2020)

Gute Besserung Hartmut.
Wie ist die  Penektomie verlaufen?


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Juli 2020)

Danke Andi.
Das tut mir ja Leid das sie dir alles weg genommen haben.


----------



## Andal (4. Juli 2020)

Was soll man sich unter der Farbe "Captain" nun vorstellen? Für mich ist das allenfalls ein nautischer, oder militärischer Rang. 
Bei den Frauen, mit "Pfirsich" und "Mauve" kann man ja noch von alleine draufkommen, was gemeint ist. Aber bei "Captain"? Drei Sternchen und etwas Firlefanz, oder ein paar güldene Armringe?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juli 2020)

Ich kann das ^ in dem Design "roach" auch nicht finden.

Beim Captain sehe her ein Bild, was der allermeisten realen Kunstködersituation unter Wasser viel näher kommt:
Viel blaue Uniform, Glitter, goldene Sterne und Streifen (wie meine Admiral-Mütze z.B.  ),

und die Fische stehen links und recht und salutieren beim Durchschwimmen!


----------



## Andal (4. Juli 2020)

Bei "roach" kann ich mir immer noch ein Augenrot vorstellen - halt ein mühsames Weissfisch-Design. Aber bei "captain"? - Einen vom Rum gezeichneten Hafensänger, einen pensionierten Fischstäbchenbewerber???


----------



## Andal (4. Juli 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich kann das ^ in dem Design "roach" auch nicht finden.
> 
> Beim Captain sehe her ein Bild, was der allermeisten realen Kunstködersituation unter Wasser viel näher kommt:
> Viel blaue Uniform, Glitter, goldene Sterne und Streifen (wie meine Admiral-Mütze z.B.  ),
> ...


Ob Fische so "preussisch" sind und jeden Briefkasten militärisch grüßen, nur weil den auch der Staat aufgestellt hat?


----------



## Fattony (4. Juli 2020)

Hilft alles nichts. Ich muss heute nochmal ran!


----------



## Mescalero (4. Juli 2020)

Ich war etwas barscheln, das Verhältnis Punk - Popper (Grundel)  betrug etwa 1:10 oder so. Schon gut, dass es bei uns keine gibt. Ein bisschen aufdringlich sind sie in der Tat.


----------



## phirania (4. Juli 2020)

v


----------



## phirania (4. Juli 2020)

Viel Verkehr aber kein Fisch


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Juli 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Viel Verkehr aber kein Fisch


Schade Kalle dafür hattest du einen schönen Tag.


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. Juli 2020)

Angelst du direkt an der B51 Brücke


----------



## Mescalero (4. Juli 2020)

Fotonachlese vom Ausflug an den Mississippi die Ruhr


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ob Fische so "preussisch" sind und jeden Briefkasten militärisch grüßen, nur weil den auch der Staat aufgestellt hat?


Das habe ich ja mal mit glücklichen Umstanden so richtig erleben können 

Also die Sonne hatte gewährt mir die glückhafte Gunst am Nachmittage mit stehend noch in halber Höhe gen Westen, so von genau quer links her,
trotz der dichten Wolken diese durchdringend sehr plötzlich und sehr kräftig das Wasser vor mir zu bescheinen und zu durchdringen. 

Ich folgte auf meiner Forellenjagd mit den Augen der Schnur und wollte das Unterwasserbild meines 3er Spinners endlich genauer sehen, ich war schon eine halbe Stunde an dem Standplatz, und es tat sich rein gar nichts, dabei konnte ich viele Punkte erreichen.

Längliche grünlich Schatten sah ich nun dort, mit bemühen und einstellen der Augen wellig gefleckt, wir mir gut bekannt.
Der silbrige Spinner tauchte auch auf und turbinierte und wackelte fröhlich herbei, mitten durch diese Esoxe, nicht allzu große, aber schon erfreuliche Fische.
Die freudig sich mit dem Augenfokus und Kopf hinterher drehten, das Dingens bestaunten, wie Kinder den Ernie und Bert auf der Sesambühne.
Sich aber vor einem Sprint zurück hielten, eher so gespannt zum Anlauf und wieder zurück. Ich zählte dann 5, mal 6, alles konnte ich in der Tiefe auch nicht sehen, da waren noch viele Meter mehr als die auf etwa 8 m Weite sichtbaren.
Ich wiederholte das Spiel, ein kurzer Auswurf, wieder die selbe Bahn. Wieder mitten durch, links und rechts die treue Esox-Schar.
Sie drehten sich und fokussierten, ein paar cm vorwärts, dann wieder zurück, alle machten einen seltsamen Squaredance um das Zentrum ihrer Blicke und Schnäbel, meinen Spinner.
Wahre Hechtkinoarena   machte ich da ja, und ich wunderte mich ob keiner Forellen und Barsche! 
Mir fiel nun eher mit Blutdruck   unschön ein, das ich ja kein Stahlvorfach drauf hatte, weil Ziel waren ja Forellen. Die Sonne grellte immer noch und fast noch heller.
Ich überlegte dass es schon die halbe Stunde lang gewesen sein könnte ... und wurde ruhiger 
Also noch ein Auswurf, wieder dasselbe Spiel, die wussten genau was es war, störten sich überhaupt nicht daran was ich tat und das Dingens eben war, und hatten sowas wie ihren Spaß damit.

Ich überlegte, was nun zu tun, welcher Köder nun noch was bewirken könnte und selektierte in Gedanken den richtigen Stahl - zack, da war die Sonne weg und alles dunkel.
Vorstellung geschlossen!


----------



## Minimax (4. Juli 2020)

@Professor Tinca @Andal,
Ich bin auch zutiefst verwirrt von dem Namens- und Klassenwirrwarr dieser Spinndings durch die sehr gute Firma Spinmad.
Ist mir aber auch nicht so wichtig, nächste Woche will ich meine Sammlung ergänzen, dann aber vor Ort im FLAS.

Heut abend gab es erneut Kleinbarschparty, es gab 3637473 Minis, aber nur zwei drei könnte man mit Wohlwollen mit 20cm verbinden. Egal, kurzweilig und Spassig wars ohnehin. Vermutlich hätten die kleinen Irren auch auf ein Gänseblümchen oder blanken Haken gebissen- ich hab aber mal meine Spinnmads durchprobiert und aufgrund der Beisslust hier eine Hitliste was den Jungs am besten gefallen hat: Der oberste Köder war der Burner, die beiden nächsten sehr beliebt, der rote schon deutlich weniger angesagt, und der weisse Gummifisch hat kaum Interesse erregt.
Natürlich völlig unaussagekräftig, aber was solls, also, oben top, unten flop (hier und heute):





Hg
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juli 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Natürlich völlig unaussagekräftig, aber was solls, also, oben top, unten flop (hier und heute):


Eins ist deutlich, das angehängte Blatt ist aufreizend und auch aktuell passend aufreizend gewesen!
Die Bauart an dieser Köderart ist als gelungen zu betrachten 
Der Body möglichst dezent war wohl eher als möglichst wenig störend dem Erfolge nicht so abträglich.

Meine mal versuchten Selbstbauten mit Heckblatt schafften nur wenige Bärschlein, es kommt auf die feinen Details wie bei KuKös fast immer schon an.

Und es schreit sofort wieder nach weiteren Versuchen, neuen Kombinationen, es gibt ja soviele Möglichkeiten ...


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juli 2020)

Ich war heute auch nochmal mit der Spinnrute unterwegs auf Barsche. ...in ca 2 Stunden 2 kleine Barsche ,also nicht groß der Rede wert !
War bei uns heute auch recht windig und immer wieder paar Tropfen Regen ....naja wie gesagt nix dolles heute!


----------



## phirania (4. Juli 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Angelst du direkt an der B51 Brücke


Ja meist in der Nähe...


----------



## alexpp (4. Juli 2020)

Sind die bescheidenen Wirbel der Spinmads völlig ausreichend ? Bei Stahlvorfächern und Spinner als Köder können sie den Schnurdrall bekanntlich nur schlecht verhindern.


----------



## Minimax (4. Juli 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Meine mal versuchten Selbstbauten mit Heckblatt schafften nur wenige Bärschlein, es kommt auf die feinen Details wie bei KuKös fast immer schon an.



Das ist mir auch aufgefallen, so als lesender Laie in Eurem Feld:
Grade vermeintlich einfache Klassiker sind sehr leicht schlecht zu kopieren, wie etwa Mepps Spinner oder Effzetts- die Kopien sind Legion, aber die Originale überdauern.


----------



## Minimax (4. Juli 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Sind die bescheidenen Wirbel der Spinmads völlig ausreichend ? Bei Stahlvorfächern und Spinner als Köder können sie den Schnurdrall bekanntlich nur schlecht verhindern.



Ich habe keinerlei Drallprobleme bemerkt, aber Achtung ich bin Spinnküken und mein Urteil ist nicht sicher.
Was ein Problem ist, wenn man sie ohne Mono/Fluoro/Stahl oder sonst was einfach an eine Dünne geflochtene Knüpft: Dann fängt sich die weiche Braid garantiert bei jedem dritten Wurf im Wiebel des Spinnerblatts.

Edit: und es sind ziemlich massive kleine Bleifischchen mit obenliegender( also exzentrischer) Öse, da muss schon viel passieren, damit das kleine Sinnerblatt den ganzen Köder dreht und nicht den Wirbel. Sozusagen ein eingebautes AntiKink.


----------



## alexpp (4. Juli 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe keinerlei Drallprobleme bemerkt, aber Achtung ich bin Spinnküken und mein Urteil ist nicht sicher.
> Was ein Problem ist, wenn man sie ohne Mono/Fluoro/Stahl oder sonst was einfach an eine Dünne geflochtene Knüpft: Dann fängt sich die weiche Braid garantiert bei jedem dritten Wurf im Wiebel des Spinnerblatts.


Ich meine, ob sich das Blatt immer gut dreht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juli 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Sind die bescheidenen Wirbel der Spinmads völlig ausreichend ? Bei Stahlvorfächern und Spinner als Köder können sie den Schnurdrall bekanntlich nur schlecht verhindern.


Mit richtig schweren Führungskörpern mit versetzter Öse und stabilem Schwerpunkt hat man Null Probleme mit der Schnur !
Der entstehende Drall muss dann durch den Wirbel, oder es dreht nicht recht. Sowas schaffe ich auch zu basteln!  

Die Flattergeschwindigkeit des Blattes wird schon vor der Leicht- oder Schwergängigkeit beeinflusst.


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Juli 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch nochmal mit der Spinnrute unterwegs auf Barsche. ...in ca 2 Stunden 2 kleine Barsche ,also nicht groß der Rede wert !
> War bei uns heute auch recht windig und immer wieder paar Tropfen Regen ....naja wie gesagt nix dolles heute!
> 
> 
> ...


Schöne Bilder.Petri


----------



## alexpp (4. Juli 2020)

Sorry, mit dem zweiten Satz habe ich für Verwirrung und Missverständnisse gesorgt, wollte damit nur die schlechte Qualität der Wirbel verdeutlichen. Ähnliche Köder wie Spinmads haben oft bessere Wirbel.


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. Juli 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch aufgefallen, so als lesender Laie in Eurem Feld:
> Grade vermeintlich einfache Klassiker sind sehr leicht schlecht zu kopieren, wie etwa Mepps Spinner oder Effzetts- die Kopien sind Legion, aber die Originale überdauern.








Vielleicht ist es nur der kleinere Drilling des polnischen Wirek 5, der das ganze ausmacht, aber der Unterschied ist gegeben.


----------



## geomas (4. Juli 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch aufgefallen, so als lesender Laie in Eurem Feld:
> Grade vermeintlich einfache Klassiker sind sehr leicht schlecht zu kopieren, wie etwa Mepps Spinner oder Effzetts- die Kopien sind Legion, aber die Originale überdauern.



Petri heil - mein bisher einziger Spinmad hängt nach einem äußerst mißlungenen Wurf in einem Baum über Flüsschen x als gut sichtbares Mahnmal der Schande.

#original
#spinmad

Weil es gerade ein sehr gutes Beispiel ist:
Ich finde es übrigens super, Originale zu kaufen und nicht bei den (Raub-) Kopierern.
Gerade im Angelkleinteile-Bereich wird kopiert, daß die Schwarte kracht. Ob Lizenzgebühren gezahlt werden weiß ich nicht, fürchte aber, daß hier Frechheit siegt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juli 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es nur der kleinere Drilling des polnischen Wirek 5, der das ganze ausmacht, aber der Unterschied ist gegeben.


Der Draht ist dünner und die Wölbung geringer, sieht jedenfalls so aus.


----------



## Minimax (4. Juli 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Sind die bescheidenen Wirbel der Spinmads völlig ausreichend ? Bei Stahlvorfächern und Spinner als Köder können sie den Schnurdrall bekanntlich nur schlecht verhindern.



Oje, da bin ich natürlich überfragt. Was ich sagen kann ist, das die gezeigten Köder bei gemächlichen, aber nicht lahmen Kurbeln alle anfangen zu "arbeiten", d.h. man spürt ein Brummen bzw. Vibrieren im Rutengriff- dann ist das Blatt 'gezündet' entschuldige bitte die laienhafte Beschreibung- es gibt irgendwo einen längeren Thread in den unsere Spinnlords den Ködertyp diskutieren, vielleicht steht da die Lösung?

Edit: und beim 'Brummen' kamen auch schlagartig die Bisse- blieb es aus, dann war irgendwas vertüddelt, und die Jungs waren nicht interessiert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juli 2020)

Das Gefühl mit dem "Zünden" der Rotation trifft es schon sehr gut! 

Das schöne Heckflattern ist nicht so einfach zu ereichen wie eine typische Spinnerfunktion.


----------



## Mescalero (4. Juli 2020)

Vielleicht liegt es an der Aufhängung des Blattes. Es gibt ja die einfachen, gefalteten Blechdinger und die scheinbar etwas robusteren Drahtkonstrukte. Vielleicht lassen die das Spinnerblatt leichter rotieren?


----------



## Minimax (4. Juli 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es an der Aufhängung des Blattes. Es gibt ja die einfachen, gefalteten Blechdinger und die scheinbar etwas robusteren Drahtkonstrukte. Vielleicht lassen die das Spinnerblatt leichter rotieren?



Weil ich heiss auf den Ködertyp bin, war ich heute in einem fürchterlichen Angelgeschäft (eigene story) jedenfalls hatten die nur hochrückige Vertreter des ködertyps zu horrenden Preisen (Von der sehr guten und Ehrenwerten Fima die die Red Arc gebaut hat), und die eingegossenen Wirbel der Spinnblätchen sahen sehr schlimm und festgegosssen und überlackiert aus! Für deutlich über 10 Goldstücke! Da hat selbst Shut-up-and-take-my-money-Minimax den Laden verlassen.


----------



## alexpp (4. Juli 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Weil ich heiss auf den Ködertyp bin, war ich heute in einem fürchterlichen Angelgeschäft (eigene story) jedenfalls hatten die nur hochrückige Vertreter des ködertyps zu horrenden Preisen (Von der sehr guten und Ehrenwerten Fima die die Red Arc gebaut hat), und die eingegossenen Wirbel der Spinnblätchen sahen sehr schlimm und festgegosssen und überlackiert aus! Für deutlich über 10 Goldstücke! Da hat selbst Shut-up-and-take-my-money-Minimax den Laden verlassen.


Auch wenn die Verarbeitung mit dem eingegossenem Wirbel nicht toll aussah, aber sie verbauen bessere Wirbel, die unter Last bzw. Zug leichter laufen. Diese Wirbel (weiß nicht, ob die echt einen Kugellager haben) werden auch bei Spinnerbaits verbaut.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juli 2020)

Ich sehe eher die Notwendigkeit von viel Spiel, also einem großen Kegel-Austrittswinkel aus dem Tönnchen.
Weil das angehängte Spinnerblatt dreht sich nicht einfach um die Längsachse.


----------



## Minimax (5. Juli 2020)

Whateva. Mal sehen, wie sich die ganze Sache so entwickelt, Spass nachts auf jeden Fall


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juli 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Whateva. Mal sehen, wie sich die ganze Sache so entwickelt, Spass nachts auf jeden Fall


Dass du so schnell das Lager wechseln würdest  bzw. mal richtig mit kräftigem Einstand einwechseln, hätte ich vor 2 Wochen echt noch nicht gedacht !?!?!

Was macht jetzt dein Siamesischer Zwillingsbruder denn nur ?  Verkraftet er den metallenen Döbel ?


----------



## Minimax (5. Juli 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dass du so schnell das Lager wechseln würdest  bzw. mal richtig mit kräftigem Einstand einwechseln, hätte ich vor 2 Wochen echt noch nicht gedacht !?!?!



Hahaha, Dein Eindruck trügt Davon kann nicht die Rede sein, seit jeher habe ich dann und wann die Spinne geschwungen, oder mein Glück nachts auf Aal versucht, meist ergebnislos oder eben im Mikrobarschbereich- wie aktuell auch.


----------



## Papamopps (5. Juli 2020)

Meine 2cent zu den Spinnermads. 
Schnurdrall null...
Hatte die Holland an Stahl und Stahl direkt an der geflochtenen...
Ich spüre in meiner Magic Zander sofort, ob das Blatt sich dreht... Vibration bis ins Handteil...und man kann gaaaanz langsam Kurbeln und dennoch rotiert das Blatt.

Dennoch hat Dropshot mit Tauwurm alle Kunstköder geschlagen.


----------



## Waller Michel (5. Juli 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Meine 2cent zu den Spinnermads.
> Schnurdrall null...
> Hatte die Holland an Stahl und Stahl direkt an der geflochtenen...
> Ich spüre in meiner Magic Zander sofort, ob das Blatt sich dreht... Vibration bis ins Handteil...und man kann gaaaanz langsam Kurbeln und dennoch rotiert das Blatt.
> ...


Ja gerade an hellen Tagen kann man oft mit Tauwurm punkten .....hatte ich auch schon oft! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Juli 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Verarbeitung mit dem eingegossenem Wirbel nicht toll aussah, aber sie verbauen bessere Wirbel, die unter Last bzw. Zug leichter laufen. Diese Wirbel (weiß nicht, ob die echt einen Kugellager haben) werden auch bei Spinnerbaits verbaut.



Glaub ich nicht.
Die SpinMads sind inzwischen so verbreitet und beliebt dass man über Probleme irgendwo lesen würde.
Meine laufen alle anstandslos und noch nie hattte auch nur einer irgendwie Startschwierigkeiten beim Anlaufen(des Blattes).
Schlecht sind die verbauten Wirbel also für ihren Zweck keinesfalls.


----------



## alexpp (5. Juli 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca @Andal,
> Ich bin auch zutiefst verwirrt von dem Namens- und Klassenwirrwarr dieser Spinndings durch die sehr gute Firma Spinmad.
> Ist mir aber auch nicht so wichtig, nächste Woche will ich meine Sammlung ergänzen, dann aber vor Ort im FLAS.
> 
> ...


Falls Du weiterhin Lust an Kunstködern hast, kleine Chatterbaits sind sicher auch einen Versuch wert. Erfolgreiche Barschangler setzen sie gerne ein. Meinereiner bisher nur mit den größeren auf Hecht geangelt. Die klassischen Spinner sind auch nicht verkehrt, aber das muss ich Dir sicher nicht erzählen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Juli 2020)

Jupp. Ich spinnangeln ja erst seit über 30 Jahren und hab alles schon probiert und alles gefangen was hier an Fischen und Größen möglich ist.
Chatterbaits laufen hier leider nicht gut.

Zur Zeit laufen hier 2, 3 Inch Gummis gut. Bevorzugt Noike Wobble Shad und Smokin Swimmer.
Krebs-Imitate auch aber die funktionieren eh das ganze Jahr über.

Früher hab ich hier im Board auch viel übers Raubfischangeln und besonders Spinnruten geschrieben aber das lohnt sich mMn nicht, da die besprochenen Modelle im nächsten Jahr schon wieder überholt sind.


----------



## alexpp (5. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp. Ich spinnangeln ja erst seit über 30 Jahren und hab alles schon probiert und alles gefangen was hier an Fischen und Größen möglich ist.
> Chatterbaits laufen hier leider nicht gut...


Hast den Dingern sicher kaum ne Chance gegeben. Nein, Spaß.

Chatterbaits malträtieren die Rollen auf eine andere Art als bspw. Spinner. Spinner eigentlich nur durch reichlich Zug und Chatterbaits viel mehr durch Vibrationen. Bei großen Teilen nicht zu unterschätzen, mit straffer Rute und Geflecht muss nicht nur die Rolle leiden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Juli 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Hast den Dingern sicher kaum ne Chance gegeben. Nein, Spaß.




In meinem bevorzugten Spinnangelgewässer(mangels Alternativen) ist das Wasser extrem klar(bis 4, 5m Sichttiefe teilweise). Da laufen naturnahe(Form und Farbe) Dekore am besten auch wenn an manchen Tagen n knallgelber Kopyto doch nch einen Biss provoziert....

Blechköder laufen eher schlecht.


----------



## Forelle74 (5. Juli 2020)

Heute durfte ich spontan zum Wurmbaden.  .
Es gab vier kleine Barsche.
Allerdings nicht lohnenswert für ein Foto. 
Dafür gibts ein Gewässer Bild.
Grüße Michi. 





Kleiner Waldsee


----------



## Waller Michel (5. Juli 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Heute durfte ich spontan zum Wurmbaden.  .
> Es gab vier kleine Barsche.
> Allerdings nicht lohnenswert für ein Foto.
> Dafür gibts ein Gewässer Bild.
> ...


Sehr schönes Gewässer hast du dort ! Denke mal das dort noch so einiges drin ist an Raubfischen .
Petri zu den Barschen auf jeden Fall! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel (5. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> In meinem bevorzugten Spinnangelgewässer(mangels Alternativen) ist das Wasser extrem klar(bis 4, 5m Sichttiefe teilweise). Da laufen naturnahe(Form und Farbe) Dekore am besten auch wenn an manchen Tagen n knallgelber Kopyto doch nch einen Biss provoziert....
> 
> Blechköder laufen eher schlecht.


Ist bei uns im MLK auch so !
Auch an hellen Tagen kann man dort nicht selten mit den Farben Gelb und Orange punkten! Obwohl da eher Motoroil oder so greifen sollte!  Salt and Pepper geht fast bei jeder Sichttiefe und Wetter, ist aber schnell wieder ausgereizt !
Manche Gewässer schreiben ihre eigene Gesetze !

Was ich momentan wiederentdecke ist wenn ich nicht zu tief muss, der gute alte Blinker! 
Hatte voriges Jahr jedenfalls gut gestochen auf Hecht ...  

LG Michael


----------



## Forelle74 (5. Juli 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Gewässer hast du dort ! Denke mal das dort noch so einiges drin ist an Raubfischen .
> Petri zu den Barschen auf jeden Fall!
> 
> LG Michael


Danke.
Ja gefällt mir auch .
Viel Hecht und Barsch ist drin.
Und natürlich viele Karpfen. 
Und sonst alle möglichen Weißfische. 
Bei den drei Gewässern ist viel Gebiet wo man gar nicht hinkommt zum Angeln.
Da ist alles mögliche drin.


----------



## Snâsh (6. Juli 2020)

Ich konnte bei einem Kundentermin in Ulm mal besondere SpinMads ergattern. 50Gr Wurfgewicht von Spro.
Seit dem nie wieder irgendwo gesehen. Nutzen wir gerne auf Distanzrapfen. Funktioniert richtig gut


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Juli 2020)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Ich konnte bei einem Kundentermin in Ulm mal besondere SpinMads ergattern. 50Gr Wurfgewicht von Spro.
> Seit dem nie wieder irgendwo gesehen. Nutzen wir gerne auf Distanzrapfen. Funktioniert richtig gut




Die gibt es überall zu kaufen:









						Spro ASP Jiggin Spinner UV XL 50gr -Natural Perch
					

Spro ASP Jiggin Spinner UV XL 50gr| Raubfischköder zum spinnangeln, Angelköder zum Raubfischangeln| Spinnköder für Hecht,Barsch und Zander| UV Angelköder| Jiggin Spinner| Angelzubehör




					angeljoe-angelshop.de


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Juli 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 350206



Sehr interessantes Rutenmodel auf der rechten Seite. Vor allen Dingen die nach links weg geschwungene Spitze ist sicherlich ein Unikat


----------



## Waller Michel (6. Juli 2020)

Ich habe es auch zuerst gedacht 
Erst jetzt bei näherem Hinsehen, sehe ich was es ist 

LG Michael


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Juli 2020)

Also ich komm nicht drauf  . Habe erst gedacht, damit wird die Schnur einer anderen Rute hoch gehalten.
Aber ich kann da nix erkennen. Klärt den dummen Stellfischangler mal auf
Oder ist das eine zufällige Laune der Natur das genau da so ein kahles Geäst wächst?


----------



## Forelle74 (6. Juli 2020)

Hallo


Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Sehr interessantes Rutenmodel auf der rechten Seite. Vor allen Dingen die nach links weg geschwungene Spitze ist sicherlich ein Unikat


Die kann man dort ernten  .

Am Wochenende hatte ich Zeit zum Basteln. 
Ich will meine Krabbelgruppe einsatzbereit machen. 
Irgendwie kann ich mich bei manchen nicht entscheiden wie rum die Hakenspitze zeigen soll?




So oder so?
Es sind Oberflächenköder schwimmend.

Der Beutefisch ist ein Zocker der eher im Mittelwasser geführt wird. 




Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch helfen. 
Danke


----------



## alexpp (6. Juli 2020)

Auf Rapfen, besonders in starker Strömung, dürfte der Spro ASP Speed Spin besser geeignet sein. Dieser wiegt aber "nur" 16g, etwa wie die üblichen SpinJigs.


----------



## Forelle74 (6. Juli 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Also ich komm nicht drauf  . Habe erst gedacht, damit wird die Schnur einer anderen Rute hoch gehalten.
> Aber ich kann da nix erkennen. Klärt den dummen Stellfischangler mal auf
> Oder ist das eine zufällige Laune der Natur das genau da so ein kahles Geäst wächst?


Das war tatsächlich Zufall.
Links daneben ist die Rute.
Ich hab das Teil erst gar nicht bemerkt .
War irgendein Gewächs.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Juli 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> So oder so?
> Es sind Oberflächenköder schwimmend.




Da die Hakenöse ganz am Ende sitzt, macht es mMn keinen Unterschied.
Probiere es einfach aus. Vielleicht stellst du nach 20, 30 Bissen ja doch einen Unterschied in der Häufigkeit der Fehlbiss/Aussteiger fest(was ich momentan nicht glaube) und priorisierst eine der beiden Varianten.


----------



## Forelle74 (6. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da die Hakenöse ganz am Ende sitzt, macht es mMn keinen Unterschied.
> Probiere es einfach aus. Vielleicht stellst du nach 20, 30 Bissen ja doch einen Unterschied in der Häufigkeit der Fehlbiss/Aussteiger fest(was ich momentan nicht glaube) und priorisierst eine der beiden Varianten.


Danke.
Dann werde ich es so probieren. 
Mal schauen wer so die Kundschaft ist.
Das weiß man nie so genau bei uns?
Zielfische wären Forellen und Aitel.(bei den Käfern).


----------



## Hering 58 (6. Juli 2020)

Allen die es heute ans Wasser schaffen ein dickes Petri Heil.


----------



## phirania (6. Juli 2020)

Hier ist echt übles Wetter da machts keinen Spass......


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Juli 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Hier ist echt übles Wetter da machts keinen Spass......




Jo hier ist Strum und immer wieder Regen. Da is nix mit angeln......


----------



## hanzz (6. Juli 2020)

Jep. Hier auch. Donner und Sturm. Haben gestern auch ne Rhein Feeder Tour abgesagt. Komischer Sommer.


----------



## nostradamus (6. Juli 2020)

Hi,
kennt jemand das Buch:
*Modernes Fische Finden – Der Zander*
Erfahrungen?
Event. möchte es jemand verkaufen?

danke


----------



## Waller Michel (6. Juli 2020)

Hier auch absolut Dreckwetter !
Sturm und immer wieder Regen !
Sitze auch auf dem Sofa und gucke aus dem Fenster! 
Wenn ich überlege was in Süddeutschland und Nordfrankreich für ein tolles Wetter herscht ,stimmt mich das ein wenig verärgert !

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel (6. Juli 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> kennt jemand das Buch:
> *Modernes Fische Finden – Der Zander*
> Erfahrungen?
> ...


Ich persönlich hatte das Buch noch nicht in den Händen! 
Deshalb kann ich nicht viel dazu sagen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Forelle74 (6. Juli 2020)

Hallo
Bei uns scheint die Sonne.


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Juli 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich will meine Krabbelgruppe einsatzbereit machen.
> Irgendwie kann ich mich bei manchen nicht entscheiden wie rum die Hakenspitze zeigen soll?



Unbedingt immer nach unten, sonst gibt's praktisch Fehlbiss-Garantie. Da Topwater, ist die Hängergefahr sehr gering (hatte ich kürzlich schon anderswo mal geschrieben - ich denke, im Friedräuber-Thread).



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Der Beutefisch ist ein Zocker der eher im Mittelwasser geführt wird.



Probiere vorher durch "Überschneide-" und Schütteltests mal aus, ob sich die beiden EH ineinander vertüddeln können. Falls ja, mit der Sprengring-Größe und/oder der Heckhaken-Größe runtergehen

--> die Hakenspitzen sollten sich nicht gegenseitig einfangen können.

Andernfalls macht so ein Köder nur sehr wenig Spaß, da ein sehr großer Anteil von Würfen damit von vorn herein für die Hakentüddel-Katz ist.

Je nach Laufverhalten wäre es evtl. auch möglich, den Köder nur mit einem einzigen EH zu betreiben (Bauch oder Heck). Was und wo da genau passt (bei Erhalt des Laufverhaltens), kann ich aber nicht sagen, da ich diesen Köder nicht kenne.

Die Hakentüddel-Überprüfung gilt aber unabhängig davon beim Umbau aller Zwei-Haken-Hardbaits auf EH

---> jeder Hakentüddel-Wurf kann von vorn herein nix fangen und ist daher in Summe verschwendete Angelzeit

--> es gibt ja auch Stellen, an denen man sozusagen nur einen Wurf hat - entweder der passt dann, oder die Scheuchwirkung ist bei Folgewürfen schon viel zu groß. Da sollte der Köder dann technisch einwandfrei funktionieren.


----------



## Andal (6. Juli 2020)

Es ist windig, durchwachsen, aber nicht schiach... heute morgen die letzten AB-Barschköder im Rhein gelassen, aber wenn es so bleibt, werde ich heute Abend nochmal gehen und die "Rapfen-Stunde" nutzen, um den Blinker zu waschen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Juli 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Unbedingt immer nach unten, sonst gibt's praktisch Fehlbiss-Garantie.




Aber nicht wenn der Haken völlig frei in alle Richtungen greifen kann(also kein Köder im Weg ist).
Bei Anbringung unter dem Wobbler hast du recht.


----------



## Mikesch (6. Juli 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Unbedingt immer nach unten, sonst gibt's praktisch Fehlbiss-Garantie....


Gilt aber nur für den Bauchhaken.
Beim Heckhaken ist es eigentlich egal. Bin aber persönlich der Meinung, dass er nach oben zeigen soll.

Edit: Da war der Prof schneller.   
Nachtrag: Wenn der Heckhaken nach oben zeigt ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Haken im stabileren Oberkiefer fasst m. M. nach größer.


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber nicht wenn der Haken völlig frei in alle Richtungen greifen kann(also kein Köder im Weg ist).
> Bei Anbringung unter dem Wobbler hast du recht.



Meiner Erfahrung nach bei *Topwater*-Ködern unbedingt. Da kommen die Attacken mehr von unten als von hinten.

Bei tauchenden Wobblern ist das nicht so wichtig, da kann der Heckhaken auch nach oben stehen.

Bei Topwater aber schon, da kann die Hakquote mit nach oben gerichteter Spitze gen Null gehen

--> Forelle74 schrieb ja was von *Oberflächen*-Krabblern.



mikesch schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Wenn der Heckhaken nach oben zeigt ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Haken im stabileren Oberkiefer fasst m. M. nach größer.



Nein. Wenn der Fisch zuschnappt, hämmert der Oberkiefer die nach unten stehende Spitze in den Unterkiefer rein. Das hakt meiner Testreihen-Erfahrung nach deutlich besser als andersrum.

Übrigens auch bei tauchenden Wobblern mit Heckhaken. Wobei bei diesen die Hänger-Wahrscheinlichkeit dann natürlich steigt, wenn die Spitze auch hinten nach unten steht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Juli 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> --> Forelle74 schrieb ja was von *Oberflächen*-Krabblern.



Hast du das Bild auch gesehen?
Bei den Minikäfern ist der Haken samt Köder sicherlich voll im Maul.
Und Platz zum Greifen hat er ringsrum genug, egal wir rum er dran ist.




Forelle74 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 350239



Bei Ködern die nicht voll inhaliert werden oder Bauchdrillingen ist das schon richtig mit den Hakenspitzen nach vorn.


----------



## tomxxxtom (6. Juli 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> kennt jemand das Buch:
> *Modernes Fische Finden – Der Zander*
> Erfahrungen?
> ...




Habe das Buch auch nie gelesen -aber ich weiß was drin steht 
War heute kurz am Wasser. 
Abendessen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hast du das Bild auch gesehen?



Habe ich. Ich besitze selber solche Dinger und habe das ausführlich ausprobiert mit verschiedenen Haken- und Sprengringgrößen. Sonst würde ich das nicht schreiben.

Topwater und Tauchköder sind zwei paar Stiefel, da der Angriffswinkel anders ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Juli 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Topwater und Tauchköder sind zwei paar Stiefel, da der Angriffswinkel anders ist.



Ja bei großen Ködern hast recht aber ich hab auch solche Käfer und da ist es egal wie rum der Haken steht weil die Öse ganz hinten ist und er Platz zum Greifen hat.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Juli 2020)

So funktioniert das bei mir seit eh und je.....





Der Angriffswinkel kann mMn bei solchen Mikroködern vernachlässigt werden, da der einfach so voll genommen wird und irgendwie im Räubermaul zu liegen kommt.


----------



## Waller Michel (6. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So funktioniert das bei mir seit eh und je.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 350270
> 
> ...


Absolut Andi ....die werden eh mehr oder weniger ganz genommen in der Größe! 

LG Michael


----------



## bw1 (6. Juli 2020)

Ich gebe Pirschirsch recht. Schon allein deshalb, weil der Haken bei den meisten Fischarten deutlich besser im Unterkiefer fasst als im Oberkiefer. Meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich v.a. auf Bachforelle, da nehme ich auch eher die etwas größere Hängergefahr in Kauf als eine erhöhte Fehlbissquote. Also Haken nach unten, bei Topwater sowieso.


----------



## Andal (6. Juli 2020)

Geht bei diesen Miniwobblern mal nicht von Hechten und Zandern, die ja recht harte Mäuler haben, aus. Die kleinen Dinger sind auf Barsche und Döbel ausgerichtet, meinetwegen auch noch auf Bachforellen. Diese Arten haben wesentlich weichere Maulkanten und stülpen die auch beim Biss regelrecht vor.

Deswegen ist der hintere Haken aufwärts montiert schon richtig. Zudem ist ja trotz aller Kleinheit ein zweiter Haken, nach unten weisend, montiert und einer fasst da immer.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Juli 2020)

Genau.
Döbel, Aland, Barsch und ganzs elten mal ne Rotfeder gehen bei auf Käferwobbler.


----------



## Forelle74 (6. Juli 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Unbedingt immer nach unten, sonst gibt's praktisch Fehlbiss-Garantie. Da Topwater, ist die Hängergefahr sehr gering (hatte ich kürzlich schon anderswo mal geschrieben - ich denke, im Friedräuber-Thread).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke dir für deine genaue Analyse.
Das Wasser der Käferwahl hat an guten Tagen grad mal 25cm Wassertiefe an manchen Stellen.
Dort dacht ich das man trotzdem hängen bleiben könnte.
Wäre aber eigentlich wurscht weils eh kiesig ist und man überall hinkommt.
Ich werde es einfach so und so ausprobieren.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hast du das Bild auch gesehen?
> Bei den Minikäfern ist der Haken samt Köder sicherlich voll im Maul.
> Und Platz zum Greifen hat er ringsrum genug, egal wir rum er dran ist.
> 
> ...


Mein kleiner Aitel hat den Käfer weggeputz bis in den Schlund.
Da Schaut nur noch die Schnur raus
Das war eine Attacke.
Wahnsinn wie weit die das Maul aufbekommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Juli 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Mein kleiner Aitel hat den Käfer weggeputz bis in den Schlund.




Jupp.
So kenne ich das.

Petri Heil zum Dickkopf!


----------



## Minimax (6. Juli 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Mein kleiner Aitel hat den Käfer weggeputz bis in den Schlund.
> Da Schaut nur noch die Schnur raus
> Das war eine Attacke.
> Wahnsinn wie weit die das Maul aufgekommen.



Ich bin auch immer wieder von ihrer Düsenjäger Futterluke begeistert, und dem breiten bulligen Kopf, ich kann mich gar nicht sattsehen daran.
Petri zum makellosen Fisch,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## hanzz (6. Juli 2020)

Geiler Dickkopf
Petri


----------



## Forelle74 (6. Juli 2020)

Danke euch für die Petris.
Ja die haben sogar in der Größe ordentlich Power.
Ich hab ja mit der Ultralight gefischt  da machen die richtig Spaß  .
Ich geh meist in den Döbel Pool nur zum Köder testen. 
Wenn der da Abnehmer findet passt das auch im Fluss.


----------



## Minimax (6. Juli 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ja die haben sogar in der Größe ordentlich Power.
> Ich hab ja mit der Ultralight gefischt  da machen die richtig Spaß



Absolut, Colin Willock drückte es 1955 in einem der coolsten Angelbücher so aus:

_"A chub (...) is a worthy sight. Here is beef, weight, value for your money. Not for
nothing the chub has been christened 'Alderman' or 'Loggerhead' , and, for that
matter, chub. The very name chub has a solid ring to it, and (...) speaks of solid
power"_

Oder, ebenso treffend, aber kürzer:



hanzz schrieb:


> Geiler Dickkopf
> Petri


----------



## Andal (6. Juli 2020)

Dreimal hat's gerapft ... und zusammen etwas über 200 cm; ein schöner Schnitt. 

Ich liebe diese Fischerei, wenn man weiss wo und wann sie ca. rauben. Einfach hinsetzen und warten bis es losgeht. Und mit vergleichsweise leichtem, feinen Zeug macht es doppelt Freude. SG MPP2 Spin 9 ft. und max. 20 gr. WG. Dazu eine 2500er Legalis mit 10er Geflecht - ein Träumchen auf den Sommerfisch im Fluss!


----------



## Minimax (6. Juli 2020)

ganz herzliches Petri zu den 2 Metern grimmigen Megaükeln, lieber @Andal - auf welches Kleinkunstwerk hatten sie denn Appetit? Ich wette ein metallischer Klassiker?


----------



## Andal (6. Juli 2020)

Klar. Der rot-weisse Blechbilligheimer, den ich jetzt das dritte(!) Jahr in Folge am Rhein fische. Ich glaube ja schon bald, dass das das "hässliche Entlein" ist, das nur die Zanderchen und die Rapfen, nicht aber der gierige Fluss mag.

Auf der zweiten Rute hatte ich auch einen Lieblingsblinker drauf. Aber heute musst es gar nicht so weit sein...


----------



## Andal (6. Juli 2020)

Beim Rapfenfischen schwöre ich einfach auf Metall und auf *R.o.R.* - Rot, oder Radau...


----------



## Andal (6. Juli 2020)

Aber das ist und bleibt mein absoluter Favorit. Den Drilling muss man halt hin und wieder tauschen... ein bisserl weich der Owner ST21, aber der schärfste weit und breit...


----------



## Minimax (6. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Beim Rapfenfischen schwöre ich einfach auf Metall und auf *R.o.R.* - Rot, oder Radau...



Variationen vom Rapfenblei, vielen Dank, sehr inspirierend. Meine wenigen -ok, also mein drei einzigen- gezielten Rapfen gingen auf einen sehr steifen Gummifisch im Plötzendekor (Son Balzer Ding), den ich ungummifischig linear und rasch eingekurbelt habe- also wie es das Lehrbuch empfiehlt.
Ich werde also zu gegebener Zeit meinen Rapfenköcher mit ganz ähnlichem Metall wie Dein Gezeigtes ergänzen (RoR), plus, ich werde geeignete Varianten der oben hinlänglich besprochenen Spinmads (zb. der rote auf dem Photo vom Samstags, dafür hatte ich ihn auch gekauft) dazu nehmen.


----------



## Andal (6. Juli 2020)

Die gezeigten sind alle Billigheimer, b.z.w. die in der Schachtel von MaSoCa und zur Not motzt ein Klecks roter Nagellack auch einen silbernen MeFoBlinker auf.


----------



## Minimax (6. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Die gezeigten sind alle Billigheimer, b.z.w. die in der Schachtel von MaSoCa und zur Not motzt ein Klecks roter Nagellack auch einen silbernen MeFoBlinker auf.



Ich bekomme richtig Lust, jetzt doch mal dezidiert auf diese prachtvollen Fische zu gehen, während meiner Döbelstudien habe ich ihr geräuschvolles Treiben oft genug
beobachten können (Am Sonntag wieder direkt unter meinen Füssen, Herzinfarkt!). Ich kenne dadurch nun einige Stellen, wo die Rapfen ihr Unwesen treiben-Und meine derzeitige Spinncombo habe ich mir ja extra nach fachkundiger Beratung dafür angeschafft. Es blieb bei Anfängen, die aber vielversprechend waren. Da müsste doch eigentlich auch bei meinen unterentwickelten Spinnsinnen Kontinuität reinzubringen sein, man muss ja auch kein Köder-Muppetshow-Ballet abziehen. 
Ich muss mich natürlich ums Kerngeschäft kümmern, aber wer weiss, wenns mich packt, dann darf ich vielleicht eines Tages hier berichten:
"O´rapft is!"

Pläne schmiedend,
Minimax


----------



## Andal (6. Juli 2020)

Wenn du jetzt weisst, wann und wo sie treiben, ist der Rest nicht schwer. Am besten etwas mit dem nicht zu großen Köder überwerfen und dann nahe der Oberfläche nicht zu langsam einspinnen. Wenn es rummts, nicht gleich anhauen, sondern weiterkurbeln. Rapfen schlagen oft nach der Beute und packen dann erst richtig zu. Jetzt ist dann auch Zeit für einen schnellen, aber nicht zu happigen Anhieb. Rapfen haben kein hartes Maul und müssen nicht mit einem "Dritten Nasenloch" versehen werden.


----------



## Andal (6. Juli 2020)

Eines aber bewegt mich doch sehr. *Wo sind die Rapfen im Winter?*

Wohl kaum alle "uff Malle", oder am tiefsten Grund in totaler Diät. Das muss ich noch finden, wo sie sich dann herumtreiben und fressen!


----------



## Minimax (7. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Eines aber bewegt mich doch sehr. *Wo sind die Rapfen im Winter?*
> 
> Wohl kaum alle "uff Malle", oder am tiefsten Grund in totaler Diät. Das muss ich noch finden, wo sie sich dann herumtreiben und fressen!



Doch, ich glaube schon, zusammen mit ihren Kumpis, den Ukels. Und wenn man in der kalten Jahreszeit auf erstere verzichten muss, dann ist die Abweseheit
letzterer ein Segen. Ich bin ja ohnehin der Meinung, das es gar keine Rapfen gibt, sondern es sich um Ükle handelt, die der Lykopiscie anheimgefallen sind:
Wenn die Nächte kurz und die Tage heiss werden, wachsen einige Ükels ins Monströse und nehmen Rache für ihren evolutionären Platz. Wenn der erste
Puderzucker die Blätter überhaucht schwellen sie wieder ab und werden zu normalen kleinen Ükel und ziehen mit den Anderen in die WInterquartiere,
im Grunde sinds schuppige Wendigos oder Loup-Garoux. Man beweise mir das Gegenteil.


----------



## alexpp (7. Juli 2020)

Wenn man der Theorie von @Minimax nicht glauben will, zackiges Jiggen scheint zu funktionieren. Die Info ist aus dem BA.


----------



## Minimax (7. Juli 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Wenn man der Theorie von @Minimax nicht glauben will, zackiges Jiggen scheint zu funktionieren. Die Info ist aus dem BA.


oh, ich wollte nicht falsch verstanden werden- das waren Zitate. Ich würde niemals eine eigene Theorie äussern, ohne ein gerüttelt Mass an eigenen Fängen und Berichten unter dem Bauch, frag die Kumpels aus dem Friedfischthread. Ich bin hier absolut Lernender. Aber was nicht ist, kann noch werden, ich lese hier aufmerksam mit, mache Notizen, und vielleicht kann ich eines Tages Sinnvolles beitragen.


----------



## phirania (7. Juli 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Habe das Buch auch nie gelesen -aber ich weiß was drin steht
> War heute kurz am Wasser.
> Abendessen.
> Anhang anzeigen 350269


Dickes Petri Schöner Zander und wieder in Leiblings Farbe Schwarz....


----------



## schwerhoeriger (7. Juli 2020)

...


----------



## Waller Michel (7. Juli 2020)

So......
Da es heute eigentlich nicht regnen sollte, hatte ich mich für einen längeren Ansitz vorbereitet mit Nudelsalat und Kaffee! 
Alles runter ins Auto geschleppt, Köder geholt und an den Mittellandkanal gefahren bei Wolfsburg! 
Vom Parkplatz alles ans Wasser geschleppt und aufgebaut! 
Das Wetter war auch ideal und ich die Ruten ins Wasser gebracht! 
Nach 30 Minuten der erste Biss 15 Minuten später der zweite! Zwei wirklich schöne Barsche 






Dann kühlte es schlagartig runter und fing an stark zu regnen 
Im strömendem Regen habe ich dann mein ganzes Gelump wieder zusammengepackt und bin jetzt wieder Zuhause! 

LG Michael


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Juli 2020)

Petri zu den tollen Barschen


----------



## Waller Michel (7. Juli 2020)

Vielen lieben Dank dafür! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58 (7. Juli 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So......
> Da es heute eigentlich nicht regnen sollte, hatte ich mich für einen längeren Ansitz vorbereitet mit Nudelsalat und Kaffee!
> Alles runter ins Auto geschleppt, Köder geholt und an den Mittellandkanal gefahren bei Wolfsburg!
> Vom Parkplatz alles ans Wasser geschleppt und aufgebaut!
> ...


Ein dickes Petri zu den tollen Barschen.Schönes Foto.


----------



## Slappy (7. Juli 2020)

Petri in die Runde. 


Forelle74 schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir mal fürs Tenkara Angeln bestellt.
> Ist eigentlich ne Männer Gürteltasche.
> 
> 
> ...


Heute kamen meine beiden Taschen an. Ui sind die klein. Wenn ich mit einer davon zum Spinnen komme hab ich es geschafft! 
Jetzt passt nur keine meiner Boxen da rein. Also muss ich noch 2-4 Miniboxen suchen. Hast du da auch eine Empfehlung für mich? 
Außerdem kamen heute elektronische Bissanzeiger und 7 China Whopper Popper an. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Waller Michel (7. Juli 2020)

Ich drück dir mal die Daumen mit den Sachen! 
Ich persönlich habe bisher mit Chinaware meist leider ziemlich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht! Muss natürlich nicht mit allem und bei jedem so sein !

Mir geht zurzeit das Wetter in Norddeutschland ziemlich auf den Wecker! 
Hoffe das es hier bald besser wird, im Moment kann man absolut nicht planen mit Angeln !

LG Michael


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Juli 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> Petri in die Runde.
> 
> Heute kamen meine beiden Taschen an. Ui sind die klein. Wenn ich mit einer davon zum Spinnen komme hab ich es geschafft!
> Jetzt passt nur keine meiner Boxen da rein. Also muss ich noch 2-4 Miniboxen suchen. Hast du da auch eine Empfehlung für mich?
> Außerdem kamen heute elektronische Bissanzeiger und 7 China Whopper Popper an. Ich bin gespannt


Da hab ich auch gesucht. 
Zufällig hatte ein Händler eine passende da.
Meiho heißt die.




Der Vorteil bei der ist das die Einteilung groß genug ist für Wobbler und größere Spinner.
Die dürfen bis ca.7cm lang sein.
Box hat ca. 150mmx100mmx25mm

Ich habe vor kurzem die bestellt.








						KÖDERBOX SCHACHTEL BOX ZUBEHÖRBOX, TWISTERBOX WOBBLER, SPINNER DOPPELSEITIGE BOX  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie KÖDERBOX SCHACHTEL BOX ZUBEHÖRBOX, TWISTERBOX WOBBLER, SPINNER DOPPELSEITIGE BOX in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				



Das ist die Robinson:




Die ist etwas Dicker.
 Oft haben die Boxen das passende Maß sind aber so Dick das der Reißverschluss nicht gescheit zugeht.

2 Maiho gehen rein.
Und dünne Papiere.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Slappy (7. Juli 2020)

Und trotzdem findest du öfter kleine Zeitfenster zum angeln. Darauf bin ich schon etwas neidisch. 

Ja, Chinaware kann gut sein. Ist aber auf jeden Fall ein Glücksspiel


----------



## Slappy (7. Juli 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch gesucht.
> Zufällig hatte ein Händler eine passende da.
> Meiho heißt die.
> Anhang anzeigen 350346
> ...


Kleine Meiho. Sehr gut. Ich glaube die gibt es hier irgendwo. Zumindest habe ich irgendwo welche gesehen


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Juli 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich drück dir mal die Daumen mit den Sachen!
> Ich persönlich habe bisher mit Chinaware meist leider ziemlich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht! Muss natürlich nicht mit allem und bei jedem so sein !
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin da auch vorsichtig. 
Aber die sind wirklich gut verarbeitet und haben ordentliche Reißverschlüsse. 
10€ pro Stück ist für China Verhältnisse auch nicht grad günstig. 
Ich hab sowas halt hier noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Juli 2020)

Ich war heute wieder Bärsche ärgern. Hier ein paar schnelle Bilder davon....


----------



## Lil Torres (7. Juli 2020)

vor einigen tagen hat mein bester kumpel und der mensch, mit dem ich am liebsten zeit am wasser verbringe, mal so richtig den vogel abgeschossen. lange hat er auf diesen moment warten müssen. ich habe mir immer gewünscht, das ich dabei sein kann wenn es irgendwann passiert - der erste meterhecht. und ja, es sollte so sein in dieser warmen juninacht. spontan lud ich ihn auf eine gastkarte an eines meiner hausgewässer ein... und dann fängt der junge mitten in der nacht einen echten ausnahmefisch. vielleicht der fisch seines lebens. für uns beide ein erlebnis, welches wir wohl niemals vergessen werden.

ich bin unendlich dankbar, das wir diesen einzigartigen moment miteinander teilen konnten. angeln ist das schönste hobby der welt -  hat man noch das glück es mit seinem besten freund zu teilen - ja, ich glaube es gibt da kaum was besseres.

1,21m lang und 14,8kg schwer war die hechtmutti, gebissen auf ein großes rotauge auf ca. 2,50m wassertiefe an der posenmontage.


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Juli 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> Also muss ich noch 2-4 Miniboxen suchen. Hast du da auch eine Empfehlung für mich?



Für ganz kleine Köder kann ich die hier empfehlen:

https://www.camo-tackle.de/CAMO-Lures-Gummikoeder-Box

--> in die größeren Längsschächte passen da bis zu drei auf EH umgebaute 5-cm-Wobbler (z. B. Rapala Countdown 05) rein, wenn diese nicht zu hochrückig/fett sind bzw. keine mega langen/breiten Tauchschaufeln haben (sonst halt weniger).

Die kleineren Schächte sind super für kleinere Spinner, Mini-Blinker usw. Die 5 cm sind da aber die absolute Obergrenze bei den Längsschächten.

Ich habe in einer dieser Boxen zusammengerechnet ca. 25 Kleinköder drin (Wobbler, Blech). Insgesamt genug Forellenfutter bei sehr kleinem Packmaß 

Für größere/längere Wobbler und Blechköder ab 5 cm:

https://www.camo-tackle.de/CAMO-Lures-Hardbait-Tackle-Box

Dieses Modell hat seine Stärke bei Minnows - sehr kugelige Cranks sind evtl. zu fett, da gehen die Klarsicht-Deckel dann nicht mehr richtig zu bzw. quetschen den Wobbler.

Man kann aber natürlich auch die beiden Innendeckel einfach weglassen (sind da komplett entfernbar) - die Wobbler sind ja im Schaumgummi eingepiekt. Allerdings können sie sich dann beim Zuklappen evtl. verwursteln, falls sie schlampig eingepiekt sind.

Kombiniert:

https://www.camo-tackle.de/CAMO-Lures-Kunstkoeder-Box

*Achtung*: *Das Reinpiek-Schaumgummi ist nicht weichmacherfest, das ist für Hardbaits gedacht. Das eigentliche Gehäuse und die Klarsicht-Deckel sind aber bei allen Versionen weichmacherfest.*

Ich mag die Konstruktion mit den Extra-Einzeldeckeln sehr gerne, habe mir die gezielt geholt

--> verhindert z. B. beim Waten in Bächen, dass es die ganze Box auf einmal ausleert, wenn man beim Köderwechsel mal nicht aufpasst.

Kommt sonst ziemlich unfunky, nen versunkenen Berg Mini-Köder vom Bachgrund klauben zu müssen (bzw. wegtreibende Modelle einzufangen).


----------



## Slappy (7. Juli 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Für ganz kleine Köder kann ich die hier empfehlen:
> 
> https://www.camo-tackle.de/CAMO-Lures-Gummikoeder-Box
> 
> ...


Sehr cool, danke. Camotackle hat der eine glaube auch im Sortiment...


----------



## Waller Michel (7. Juli 2020)

Wow Männer! 
Hammer Hecht @Lil Torres und wunderschöne Barsche @Professor Tinca !

Dickes Petri dazu !!!!
Macht wirklich Spaß eure Berichte zu lesen! 

LG Michael


----------



## phirania (7. Juli 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So......
> Da es heute eigentlich nicht regnen sollte, hatte ich mich für einen längeren Ansitz vorbereitet mit Nudelsalat und Kaffee!
> Alles runter ins Auto geschleppt, Köder geholt und an den Mittellandkanal gefahren bei Wolfsburg!
> Vom Parkplatz alles ans Wasser geschleppt und aufgebaut!
> ...


Ja das Wetter ist ecklick...


----------



## hanzz (7. Juli 2020)

Die Boxen die ich bisher bei Ali bestellt hab sind alle durchweg von guter Qualität.


----------



## Waller Michel (7. Juli 2020)

Ich mag die Boxen von Meiho sehr! 
Wenn man im Netz bisschen sucht, bekommt man die oft zu wirklich guten Preisen. 
Von der Qualität sind die wirklich gut !
Kann mir aber selbstverständlich auch vorstellen das man da auch von anderen Firmen gute bekommen kann! 
Habe auch viele von Fox ,da kann man auch nicht klagen !
Mit Gewissheit gibt es da auch Chinakopien die gut sind! 

LG Michael


----------



## hanzz (7. Juli 2020)

Prof und Lil
Dickes Petri zu den tollen Fischen.

Bin ja ein bisschen neidisch auf eure Gewässer
Der Kanal hier eine Diva und die Rhein eine Hure (Zitat Andal), laufen echt zäh momentan.
Aber bald kommen auch hier die Tage wo es wieder läuft. Muss mich nach langer Zeit ja auch erst wieder reinfuchsen. Kommt mir grad vor, als wenn ich grad anfange die Gewässer zu befischen.


----------



## Waller Michel (7. Juli 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Prof und Lil
> Dickes Petri zu den tollen Fischen.
> 
> Bin ja ein bisschen neidisch auf eure Gewässer
> ...



Aja das ist so !
Ich bin am Rhein geboren, habe dort das Angeln gelernt und lange dort gelebt und geangelt! 
Heutzutage bin ich noch 2 bis 3 mal im Jahr dort zum Angeln !
Es ist fast jedesmal anders. ......
Gerade wenn man denkt einen 100%tigen Spot zu haben, wird man eines besseren belehrt! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal (8. Juli 2020)

@hanzz ... die Rhein - Große Hure!


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Juli 2020)

@Lil Torres 
Dickes Petri Deinem Kumpanen und auch Dir.
Ist schon ein wunderbares Erlebnis und man wird sich wohl immer daran erinnern.


----------



## Andal (8. Juli 2020)

An so einem Fang kann man sich als 2nd Man fast besser freuen, weil man viel mehr davon gesehen hat. Als Fänger ist man doch recht beschäftigt!


----------



## Mescalero (8. Juli 2020)

Ein dickes Petri @Waller Michel @Professor Tinca und @all!

#Köder- und Tackleboxen
Ich bin zu geizig für "richtige" Boxen und bediene mich gern im Eisregal. Bei Rewe z.B. gibt es kleine Portionen, perfekt für meine Zwecke. Oder siehe Foto.


----------



## phirania (8. Juli 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> So......
> Da es heute eigentlich nicht regnen sollte, hatte ich mich für einen längeren Ansitz vorbereitet mit Nudelsalat und Kaffee!
> Alles runter ins Auto geschleppt, Köder geholt und an den Mittellandkanal gefahren bei Wolfsburg!
> Vom Parkplatz alles ans Wasser geschleppt und aufgebaut!
> ...


Dickes Petri zu den Kanalbarschen.


----------



## Andal (8. Juli 2020)

Auch sehr als "kleine Box" zu empfehlen, die Dosen in denen man Pfeifentabak kauft.


----------



## phirania (8. Juli 2020)

So ein Kleinod habe ich auch noch für Haken und C O


----------



## Mescalero (8. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Auch sehr als "kleine Box" zu empfehlen, die Dosen in denen man Pfeifentabak kauft.


Insbesondere die teuren englischen Mischungen kommen oft in stylischen Dosen.
Tacklebox aus Metall


----------



## Hering 58 (8. Juli 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> So ein Kleinod habe ich auch noch für Haken und C O
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welche Sorte ist das denn Kalle.


----------



## Lil Torres (8. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> An so einem Fang kann man sich als 2nd Man fast besser freuen, weil man viel mehr davon gesehen hat. Als Fänger ist man doch recht beschäftigt!



vielen dank für eure likes und glückwünsche. 

ja Andal, so ist es in der tat. ich habe das alles noch bis ins kleinste detail vor augen. am heftigsten war der moment, als sich der fisch das erste mal zeigte. er zog langsam an der kante entlang und drehte dann in meine richtung. da haben dann auch meine knie ganz fürchterlich gezittert. ich hätte mir dann den satz "scheisse alter, der ist über 1,20" verkneifen sollen. zum glück war er sekunden später im großen karpfenkescher "verschwunden"... 

mein kumpel war so geflasht, das er einige momente nicht mehr so vor augen hat...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (8. Juli 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri @Waller Michel @Professor Tinca und @all!
> 
> #Köder- und Tackleboxen
> Ich bin zu geizig für "richtige" Boxen und bediene mich gern im Eisregal. Bei Rewe z.B. gibt es kleine Portionen, perfekt für meine Zwecke. Oder siehe Foto.



Mmh,

in diesem Fall würde ich Stil nicht mit Geiz vergleichen! 

Grussen Michael


----------



## schwerhoeriger (8. Juli 2020)

Ahh,

mein neuer Stecken habe ich auch mit zwei Hechten eingeweiht.
Bild ist leider derbe schlecht und war leider auch noch das beste von den Fischen!!

Grussen Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Juli 2020)

Nabend Männer 
Ich war vorhin wieder bei den Bärschen bis Regen und Wind mich zur  Aufgabe zwangen.....
Einige Fische gab es vorher und der größte heute war immerhin 32cm.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (8. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nabend Männer
> Ich war vorhin wieder bei den Bärschen bis Regen und Wind mich zur  Aufgabe zwangen.....
> Einige Fische gab es vorher und der größte heute war immerhin 32cm.
> 
> ...



Na toll,

das fange das ganze Jahr über nicht!!


----------



## Hering 58 (8. Juli 2020)

Ein herzliches Petri an alle die heute draußen waren oder noch sind


----------



## Jason (8. Juli 2020)

@Professor Tinca 
Vom Döbelkönig zum Barschjäger. Petri, mein Lieber.

Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz (8. Juli 2020)

Petri @Professor Tinca und @schwerhoeriger 

War heut auch mal 2h am Rhein. 
So langsam weiß ich nicht mehr was ich machen soll. 
Mal die Spinnrute an die Seite legen und Feedern 
War ja Sonntag schon der Plan, nur da kam der Wind und Regen in die Quere. 
Für morgen ist auch schon wieder den ganzen Tag Regen angesagt. Und wenn man dann zu Hause bleibt regnet es nicht. 
Aber das schöne ist ja, kommt wieder ein guter Fang, ist das alles vergessen. 
Und auch wenn ich momentan nichts fange, am Wasser merke ich meinen Tinnitus nicht. 
Kopf frei. Das ist das wichtigste


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Juli 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> Vom Döbelkönig zum Barschjäger. Petri, mein Lieber.





Je nachdem wozu ich immer gerade so Lust habe.


Danke euch!


----------



## phirania (9. Juli 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Welche Sorte ist das denn Kalle.



Aus der Aphotheke...
Darf jetzt legal.


----------



## phirania (9. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nabend Männer
> Ich war vorhin wieder bei den Bärschen bis Regen und Wind mich zur  Aufgabe zwangen.....
> Einige Fische gab es vorher und der größte heute war immerhin 32cm.
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri.
Schöne Barschstrecke.
Das Wetter scheint bei euch auch nicht besser zu sein als hier.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Juli 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Das Wetter scheint bei euch auch nicht besser zu sein als hier.




Leider nein.
Immer starke Windböen die letzten Tage und manchmal auch Regen.


----------



## phirania (9. Juli 2020)

Hier gießt es auch wie aus Eimern,ABER der Wind ist wärmer geworden.....


----------



## Andal (9. Juli 2020)

Immer diese negative Grundeinstellung. Freu dich, wenn es regnet. Denn wenn du dich nicht freust, würde es auch regnen!


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. Juli 2020)

Jahrhundertsommer und ewige Trockenheit werden 2020 über uns kommen, ham se gesacht


----------



## Mikesch (9. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Immer diese negative Grundeinstellung. Freu dich, wenn es regnet. Denn wenn du dich nicht freust, würde es auch regnen!


Karl Valentin lässt grüßen.


----------



## el.Lucio (9. Juli 2020)

Also hier im Sauerland war heute ganz gutes Wetter. Zumindest war es trocken und warm.
Hat mich gleich auch wieder an den Bach gezogen, was ne gute Entscheidung war. 





Mit 37cm ganz ordentlich, hat Spass gemacht an der UL.


----------



## el.Lucio (9. Juli 2020)

Wobei, an den Bach gezogen ist vielleicht übertrieben. Mit na 8m Stippe könnt ich auch vom Wohnzimmer aus angeln.


----------



## Andal (9. Juli 2020)

Wenn man hat UND darf, ist das natürlich optimal


----------



## Hering 58 (9. Juli 2020)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Also hier im Sauerland war heute ganz gutes Wetter. Zumindest war es trocken und warm.
> Hat mich gleich auch wieder an den Bach gezogen, was ne gute Entscheidung war.
> Anhang anzeigen 350433
> 
> Mit 37cm ganz ordentlich, hat Spass gemacht an der UL.


Ein dickes Petri,sehr schönes Foto.


----------



## el.Lucio (9. Juli 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri,sehr schönes Foto.


Petri Dank.
Und @Andal , klar darf ich auch. Die Schwarzangelei ist bei mir auch schon gut 35 Jahre vorbei


----------



## phirania (9. Juli 2020)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Also hier im Sauerland war heute ganz gutes Wetter. Zumindest war es trocken und warm.
> Hat mich gleich auch wieder an den Bach gezogen, was ne gute Entscheidung war.
> Anhang anzeigen 350433
> 
> Mit 37cm ganz ordentlich, hat Spass gemacht an der UL.


Petri hat sich Dann ja gelohnt.


----------



## el.Lucio (9. Juli 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Petri hat sich Dann ja gelohnt.


Petri Dank. Aber am Wasser zu sein und angeln zu können lohnt sich doch immer, auch ohne Fang


----------



## phirania (10. Juli 2020)

Sehr schönes Gewässer .
Ich würde den ganzen tag nur noch am  Bach sitzen.
Ja das Sauerland hat schon schöne Bäche....


----------



## Mescalero (10. Juli 2020)

Letztes Jahr hatten wir eine Fewo in Ö, direkt am Haus floss ein Bach vorbei mit den schönsten Bafos drin. Angelgerät hatte ich nicht dabei und hätte auch nicht dürfen, außerdem war das mitten in der Schonzeit.
Aber so ein Gewässer so nah dran zu haben ist natürlich ein Traum, besser gehts nicht.


----------



## Papamopps (10. Juli 2020)

yes!!!
10min
1. Köderfisch
1. WELS ever
131cm






Balzwr Diabolo 30-100g 
Daiwa Ninja 3000a
0,28 Monofile
Durchlaifblei
Uklei Köder Nosehook

GLÜCK!!

Ich hörte nur die Bremse jaulen


----------



## Mescalero (10. Juli 2020)

Schreib mal was zum verwendeten Angelgerät bitte. Petri nochmals zum Prachtburschen!


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Juli 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> yes!!!
> 10min
> 1. Köderfisch
> 1. WELS ever
> ...


Ein dickes Petri zum Wels.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Juli 2020)

Petri zum ordentlichen Erstwels!


Papamopps schrieb:


> 131cm
> Balzer Diabolo 30-100g
> Daiwa Ninja 3000a
> 0,28 Monofile


Das reicht also, eine Ninja A 3000  und Monofile  und ne günstige Balzer-Rute für'n Wels.

Die Wels-Addicten werden sich überschlagen vor Freude ...


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Petri zum ordentlichen Erstwels!
> 
> 
> Das reicht also , ne Ninja 3000 fürn Wels und Monofile  und ne günstige.
> ...


Da hat es der Jäger eindeutig besser.


----------



## el.Lucio (10. Juli 2020)

Ich weiß, die meisten Fische flutschen wieder aus den Händen aber wenn mal was mit soll...Hab da mal bisschen was gebastelt.


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2020)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Ich weiß, die meisten Fische flutschen wieder aus den Händen aber wenn mal was mit soll...Hab da mal bisschen was gebastelt.
> Anhang anzeigen 350477


----------



## phirania (10. Juli 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> yes!!!
> 10min
> 1. Köderfisch
> 1. WELS ever
> ...


Na dann erstmal ein dickes Petri. 
Das ist doch schon mal ein guter Einstieg. 
Im Rhein denke mal.


----------



## Papamopps (10. Juli 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Na dann erstmal ein dickes Petri.
> Das ist doch schon mal ein guter Einstieg.
> Im Rhein denke mal.


Rhein bei Köln


----------



## schwerhoeriger (10. Juli 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Petri @Professor Tinca und @schwerhoeriger
> 
> 
> Und auch wenn ich momentan nichts fange, am Wasser merke ich meinen Tinnitus nicht.
> Kopf frei. Das ist das wichtigste



Ja hanzz,

das mit dem Tinnitus kenne ich nur zu gut war da schon kurz vor dem Durchdrehen!!
Aber ich hatte Glück im Unglück mir wurden in beiden Ohren Cochlea Implantate eingesetzt (OP) und seit dem isser fast ganz weg und das Hören ist bei mir wieder ganz ordentlich.

War heute wieder am Wasser aber vor acht gehe ich da nicht mehr hin! Obwohl Badeverbot wird geplanscht dann ist es noch laut dazu.
Um halb zehn konnte ich wenigsten den einzigen Biss verwandeln und immerhin mein größten Hecht mit 82 cm dieses Jahr fangen.
Also nach oben ist noch genug Luft   Das Bild ist mal wieder nix............

Grussen Michael


----------



## hanzz (11. Juli 2020)

Petri @Papamopps 
Bei mir gab es heut am Rhein einen lütten Zander auf Wobbler. 
Bild siehe im Live Thread 
Hab ich auch direkt nach dem schnellen Bild im Wasser abgehakt. 
Es gab noch zig Schnurschwimmer schätzungsweise von Brassen. 
Morgen Feedern. Da sind die Brassen bestimmt nicht da


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Juli 2020)

Petri Heil allen Fängern der letzten Tage!


----------



## phirania (11. Juli 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Ja hanzz,
> 
> das mit dem Tinnitus kenne ich nur zu gut war da schon kurz vor dem Durchdrehen!!
> Aber ich hatte Glück im Unglück mir wurden in beiden Ohren Cochlea Implantate eingesetzt (OP) und seit dem isser fast ganz weg und das Hören ist bei mir wieder ganz ordentlich.
> ...


Dickes Petri zum Hecht...


----------



## Andal (11. Juli 2020)

Minimaler geht's dann wirklich nicht mehr...


----------



## StrikerMS (12. Juli 2020)

18 km/h drüber... und ihr macht mich verrückt!


----------



## hanzz (12. Juli 2020)

Ich werd auch verrückt. 
Ich geh mit der Spinnrute los. 
Fast nur Brassen Kontakt. 
Gestern Feedern am Rhein. 
3 Barsche gefangen.


----------



## StrikerMS (12. Juli 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich werd auch verrückt.
> Ich geh mit der Spinnrute los.
> Fast nur Brassen Kontakt.
> Gestern Feedern am Rhein.
> 3 Barsche gefangen.


Fisch ist Fisch


----------



## tomxxxtom (12. Juli 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Fast nur Brassen Kontakt.


Die Musik der Zukunft- Köder mit Fisch Erkennung.


----------



## rolfmoeller (12. Juli 2020)

und dann Hakeneinklappvorrichtung auslösen und Fisch ist wieder frei


----------



## Chief Brolly (12. Juli 2020)

Hatte gestern nen 59er Zander auf ne halbe Grundel (Kopfteil). 
Ich hab ein Riesenglück gehabt, das ich den landen konnte! 

Denn beim Hakenlösen stellte sich heraus, das der 2er Haken, der in dem Köfiteil steckte, gar nicht gegriffen hatte und ich den Grundelkopf  einfach so aus dem Schlund ziehen konnte! 

Hätte mit diesem Köder auch weiterangeln können, aber ich hatte ja noch die andere Hälfte! 

Da kann man mal sehen, das Angelhaken nur dazu dienen, den Köder festzuhalten, fangen tut nur Glück, Erfahrung und Gewässerkenntnis!


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Juli 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Hatte gestern nen 59er Zander auf ne halbe Grundel (Kopfteil).
> Ich hab ein Riesenglück gehabt, das ich den landen konnte!
> 
> Denn beim Hakenlösen stellte sich heraus, das der 2er Haken, der in dem Köfiteil steckte, gar nicht gegriffen hatte und ich den Grundelkopf  einfach so aus dem Schlund ziehen konnte!
> ...


Dickes Petri zum  Zander.


----------



## Andal (12. Juli 2020)

Zander sind da öfter mal recht hartnäckig. "Was ich hab, hab ich!" - und kicken sich dabei selber ins Fnie.


----------



## phirania (13. Juli 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Hatte gestern nen 59er Zander auf ne halbe Grundel (Kopfteil).
> Ich hab ein Riesenglück gehabt, das ich den landen konnte!
> 
> Denn beim Hakenlösen stellte sich heraus, das der 2er Haken, der in dem Köfiteil steckte, gar nicht gegriffen hatte und ich den Grundelkopf  einfach so aus dem Schlund ziehen konnte!
> ...


Dickes Petri zum schönen Zander.
Bei mir gabs gestern nur mal wieder einen Sonnenbrand und keinen Fisch am Kanal.
Aber heute hol ich frische Maden um Köfis zu stippen ,dann gibt es einen neuen Anlauf auf Zander....


----------



## Hering 58 (13. Juli 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Dickes Petri zum schönen Zander.
> Bei mir gabs gestern nur mal wieder einen Sonnenbrand und keinen Fisch am Kanal.
> Aber heute hol ich frische Maden um Köfis zu stippen ,dann gibt es einen neuen Anlauf auf Zander....


Viel Spaß und Glück für heute Kalle.Petri


----------



## ae71 (13. Juli 2020)

Hallo habe am Samstag Abend ein Traumfisch gefangen. Auf Gummi vertikal.


----------



## ae71 (13. Juli 2020)

Ich habe das gepostet nicht wegen Angeberei, sondern um euch eine Frage zu stellen. Als ich die Forelle ausgenommen hatte, habe ich mir den Mageninhalt angeschaut. Und der Magensack war voll da war kein Platz mehr. Dann als ich den aufgeschnitten hatte, war und bin ich immernoch Entsetzt. Da war ein Stein drin, eine Nuss im Durchmesser von 1,5cm, eine Schnecke, und einige Äste Länge ca 2cm. 
Die wäre verhungert, bin ich mir sicher, es wundert mich nicht mehr,das die so wenig gekämpft hatte. 
Es sind Satzforellen die im Laufe des Frühjahres eingesetzt wurden. Dachte erst das es eine ist , die schon paar Jahre im See ist, und somit eine größere Herausforderung ist zu überlisten. Habt ihr auch so Erfahrungen gemacht das Satzfische mehr oder weniger verhungern, weil wenn sie groß eingesetzt sind das jagen nicht mehr lernen? Ich bin erst neu in dem Verein und weiß jetzt nicht ob ich die informieren soll, das es Schwachsinn ist so Fangreife Forellen zu besetzen, es ist ein Baggersee bis 60m Tiefe, also Temperatur Probleme und Sauerstoffprobleme dürften die nicht haben, auch genug Jungfische gibt es. Oder habe ich zufällig eine doofe Forelle erwischt. So das es eine Ausnahme ist.


----------



## Andal (13. Juli 2020)

Viele Besatzforellen sind Dank züchterischem Elan so degeneriert und denaturiert, dass sie schlicht verhungern, b.z.w. dann alles in sich hineinfressen. Sie sind dermaßen auf Aufzuchtfutter, sprich Pellets konditioniert, dass sie etwas anderes gar nicht kennen. Aber solche Fische sind halt deutlich billiger, als vernünftig gezogener Besatz, in Größen, die sich noch anpassen können.

Hab das leider öfter erlebt, dass solcher Frühjahrsbesatz nach einem halben Jahr einfach komplett weg war. Verdriftet, verhungert, oder aufgefressen, von wem auch immer. Leider gibt es immer noch viele Vereine, die mit solchen Mopsköpfen verklappen, um das Anangeln im Frühjahr, oder das Pokalfischen im Herbst für die Sackerlfischer attraktiv zu gestalten...!


----------



## Mescalero (13. Juli 2020)

Ich halte das auch für denkbar, die Fische fressen halt erstmal bekanntes Futter und wenn keine Pellets vorbeischwimmen, schnappen sie nach irgendetwas - der von der Evolution für sie vorgesehene Nahrungserwerb wird ihnen zwar ins Hirn gemeißelt sein aber wenn sie ihn nie gelernt haben...
Andererseits kennen wir alle die Bilder von sezierten Seefischen, der Magen voll mit Plastik. Also fressen auch „draußen“ großgewordene Fische Dreck.

Petri jedenfalls zu dem Brocken!


----------



## Forelle74 (13. Juli 2020)

Petri allen Fängern. 
Bin grad im Urlaub mit der Familie.
Ich durfte auch eine klitzekleine Angelausrüstung mitnehmen.
Wir haben hier nen kleinen Bergsee gefunden an dem ein Wildpark angrenzt.
So ist für alle was dabei und ich darf Morgen bisl mit der Fliege wedeln.
Bericht würde folgen.....
Ich hab halt nur in der Unterkunft Internet.
Grüße Michi


----------



## schwerhoeriger (13. Juli 2020)

Hel,

habe gesten um 20 Uhr das Haus verlassen und war um 21 Uhr schon wieder daheim weil mal wieder das Partyvolk gestört hat.
Konnte dennoch ein 65 Hecht fangen leider mit Geschwüren  bzw. Tumoren am Körper. Mein Angelbuddy hat das schon bei BA hochgeladen.
Weiß von euch jemand vielleicht wie die oder durch was die entstehen? Wasser ist glasklar und in der Qualität gut (ehem. Kiesgrube) dazu sehr viel Kraut. Hechtbestand ist wirklich gut auch werden da immer mal  Ü 100 Fische gefangen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juli 2020)

Vmtl. durch Bakterien ausgelöste Geschwüre. Da gibt es verschiedene Erreger.
Müsste ein Labor analysieren um es genau zu bestimmen.


----------



## Fattony (13. Juli 2020)

Mal in Kroatien was probieren.

Edit:Bilder zu groß. Jetzt eventuell. Leider Screenshot.


----------



## phirania (13. Juli 2020)

So das mit den Köfis hat heute gut geklappt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Jetzt hoffe das es mit dem Zander auch klappt. 
Dickes Petri an alle die heute erfolgreich waren.


----------



## Hering 58 (13. Juli 2020)

Ein  dickes Petri an alle die heute erfolgreich waren.


----------



## DenizJP (13. Juli 2020)

Aktuell doch noch mal ans Wasser 

obs ne gute Idee war?

hier sprintet ein Motorboot mit vier Affen die ganze Zeit rum.

auch schön im Kreis fahren zwecks Wellenerzeugung...


----------



## Mescalero (13. Juli 2020)

Handy hinhalten und so tun, als ab man filmt. Das wirkt manchmal Wunder, auch bei Leuten, die einem bei 140 auf der Bahn mit drei Metern Abstand an der Stoßstange kleben.


----------



## Papamopps (14. Juli 2020)

Heute gibt es Feedern und Grundangeln am Rhein mit meinen Söhnen...

30min hats gedauert


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (14. Juli 2020)

ae71 schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch so Erfahrungen gemacht das Satzfische mehr oder weniger verhungern, weil wenn sie groß eingesetzt sind das jagen nicht mehr lernen? Ich bin erst neu in dem Verein und weiß jetzt nicht ob ich die informieren soll, das es Schwachsinn ist so Fangreife Forellen zu besetzen, es ist ein Baggersee bis 60m Tiefe, also Temperatur Probleme und Sauerstoffprobleme dürften die nicht haben, auch genug Jungfische gibt es. Oder habe ich zufällig eine doofe Forelle erwischt. So das es eine Ausnahme ist.


Servus,
Es ist natürlich keine Ausnahme. Du hast auch recht damit, das der Fisch aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach verhungert wäre, hätte in diesem Fall aber noch Wochen evtl. Monate gedauert weil er keine Energie für das Schwimmen gegen Strömungen wie z.B. im Fluß verbraucht hätte. Lediglich eine eventuelle Hitzewelle würde den Energieverbrauch nochmal signifikant erhöhen.

 Ob es Sinn macht im Verein gegen solchen Besatz anzugehen, bezweifle ich. Es ist halt ein klassischer "Frühjahrsbesatz" wie er wohl von den meisten Vereinsmitgliedern erwünscht ist. Als gemeines Mitglied kannst du auf der HV Anträge stellen, z.B. könnte man abstimmen ob man bei solchem Besatz mit der Durchschnittsgröße runter geht. Das spart Geld, die nicht gefangenen, sagen wir mal 40cm Fische, sind gutes Hechtfutter falls Hechte vorhanden sind. Für 60er Regenbogenforellen, wie in deinem Fall, gibts kaum noch Abnehmer, die liegen als ungenutzte Mumien in 60m Tiefe am Grund.
Was du auf jeden Fall machen könntest, wäre dem Gewässerwart zu sagen, daß er sich keine Speisefischqualität andrehen lassen soll. Der Fisch ist längere Zeit im Betonbecken gehalten worden, sieht man deutlich an der abgeschubberten Schwanzflosse.

Trotzdem oder besser gerade deshalb, ein dickes Petri !!
 So nen Fisch muß man erst mal fangen weil er ja eigentlich gar nicht weiss wie man jagt.


----------



## Minimax (14. Juli 2020)

Nabend, liebe Raubis,

Ich hab mir gegen Abend die Spinne geschnappt, und ein eher unscheinbares Kanalstück in Charlottenburg beackert. Es war nicht sehr schön, lediglich zwei verwirrte, winzige Bärschlein schnappten sich den Spinnmad im Weissfischdekor, 2er und 3er Easy Shiner wurden verschmäht. 
In der Stadt muss man ästhetische Abstriche hinsichtlich des Angelplatzes machen. Aber diese zugewucherte Böschung lud nicht zum Verweilen ein. Je weiter ich mich von den belebten Zonen entfernte, desto mehr Unrat lag zwischen den Büschen, und zwar nicht nur der übliche Kaffeebecher und Partymüll, sondern jene Art von Hinterlassenschaften und Utensilien, die auf die häufige und dauerhafte Anwesenheit von bedauernswerten Menschen mit ernsthaften und schlimmen Problemen schließen lassen, inklusive improvisierter Unterschlüpfe im Dickicht. Mit wurde es zusehends unheimlich, und so beließ ichs bei wenigen Würfen. Dann lieber wieder Brandenburg am Wochenende.


----------



## phirania (15. Juli 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Heute gibt es Feedern und Grundangeln am Rhein mit meinen Söhnen...
> 
> 30min hats gedauert
> 
> ...



Dickes Petri an den Junior...


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Juli 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Heute gibt es Feedern und Grundangeln am Rhein mit meinen Söhnen...
> 
> 30min hats gedauert
> 
> ...


Ein dickes Petri an den Junior zum Zander.Top


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Juli 2020)

Den wöchentlichen Stammtisch im Verein meide ich schon seit Jahren sehr erfolgreich, denn da gehe ich doch viel lieber Angeln. Und nun habe ich hier rein geschaut  und bin auch gleich zwei Std. hängen geblieben. Ein Stammtisch quasi rund um die Uhr! 
Schönen Dank auch Michel! 

Ist dies eigentlich ein runder Tisch? Denn, dann sollte ja noch ein Platz frei sein!  

Petri an alle Besessenen.


----------



## Forelle74 (15. Juli 2020)

Hallo an alle.
Ich war ja an dem Bergsee im Urlaub.
Naja Der Bergsee war dann eher ein Bergweiher.





Fische wurden dort auch regelmäßig besetzt.
Bergforellenpuff würde es wohl eher treffen.




Für eine 18 km traumhafte Fliegenstrecke fehlte mir aber die Zeit.
Dann musste es eben das auch tun und dem Rest der Familie hat es auch gefallen.
Aber das Wasser war glasklar und Fische waren auch relativ viele Arten vertreten.
Ua. Karpfen, Graskarpfen, Aland,Goldorfen, Stör, Saibling , und Forellen natürlich.
Was das ganze bisl von den normalen Forellen Puffs abhob.
Und die Landschaft war überragend.









Und ein feines Abend Essen gab es auch.
Frisch gefangen ein Gedicht.




Eine Regenbogen Forelle mit 48 cm konnte meinem Streamer nicht wiedersehen.
Grüße aus Österreich,
Michi


----------



## Andal (15. Juli 2020)

Der Fisch ist auch in guter Form. - Petri Heil!


----------



## Minimax (15. Juli 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Bergforellenpuff würde es wohl eher treffen.



Auf der Alm, da gibt´s koa Sünd...


Ausserdam hast Du es Dir mit dem Streamer erkämpft, Flugschnur gibt +1. Petri! Herrliche Kulisse, danke für die Bilder,
hg
Mini


----------



## Forelle74 (15. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Der Fisch ist auch in guter Form. - Petri Heil!


Danke
Der war Makellos und hat richtig gekämpft.
Und in den Kescher gesprungen sind einem die Fische dort auch nicht.
@Minimax 
Danke dir auch.
Dort hat es auch mit der Fliege Spaß gemacht. 
War nicht so ganz puffig


----------



## Papamopps (15. Juli 2020)

Yes..  jetzt ist mein Raubfisch Steckbrief fast voll...

Endlich gabs Hecht Nr. 1 - baby...aber Hecht

Bin 1 Woche am Silbersee Wirges in RLP Ferienangeln. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Zuerst war ich Feedern. Es gab 6 Brassen zwischen 20 und 40cm.






Und das an Tag 1.
Folgen noch 6


Und dieses Jahr gab es seit Juni:
Zander
Barsche
Wels
Hecht


----------



## Andal (15. Juli 2020)

Wie viele Silberseen gibt es eigentlich in Deutschland?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Juli 2020)

Viele! 





__





						Silbersee – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Silbersee ist der Name folgender Seen oder Stauseen:  .....


----------



## Papamopps (15. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wie viele Silberseen gibt es eigentlich in Deutschland?



Ja einige. 
Silbersee Wirges Rheinlandpfalz


----------



## Forelle74 (15. Juli 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Yes..  jetzt ist mein Raubfisch Steckbrief fast voll...
> 
> Endlich gabs Hecht Nr. 1 - baby...aber Hecht
> 
> ...


Petri zu den tollen Fischen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (16. Juli 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle.
> Ich war ja an dem Bergsee im Urlaub.
> Naja Der Bergsee war dann eher ein Bergweiher.
> 
> ...


----------



## hanzz (16. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wie viele Silberseen gibt es eigentlich in Deutschland?


Da fällt mir direkt Karl May ein. Der Schatz im Silbersee. 
Hach sind wir heute voller Nostalgie. Der Wunschfilm im ZDF, Karl May, ...

Petri Heil zu allen Fängen.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juli 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle.
> Ich war ja an dem Bergsee im Urlaub.
> Naja Der Bergsee war dann eher ein Bergweiher.
> Anhang anzeigen 350962
> ...



Hallo,

den "Bergsee" gibt es aber tatsächlich, liegt etwa einen knappen Kilometer unterhalb der Almhütte des Hotels. Ist aber nur etwa 4 Hektar groß, die Benutzung der Ruderboote ist dort kostenlos. Die Anlage, an der Du gefischt hast ist wirklich ein Forellenpuff für 08/15-Angler. Hast Du wirklich keinen Tag mal abzwacken können für ds Fliegenfischen in der Taurach?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## phirania (16. Juli 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle.
> Ich war ja an dem Bergsee im Urlaub.
> Naja Der Bergsee war dann eher ein Bergweiher.
> Anhang anzeigen 350962
> ...



Die Anlage sieht doch sehr geflegt aus.
Fast wie ein Natursee.
Und schöne Fische gibt es dort auch.
Petri dazu.


----------



## phirania (16. Juli 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Yes..  jetzt ist mein Raubfisch Steckbrief fast voll...
> 
> Endlich gabs Hecht Nr. 1 - baby...aber Hecht
> 
> ...



Läuft doch bei dir.
Dickes Petri zu den Fischen.
Und weiterhin viel Erfolg wünsch ich Euch.


----------



## Papamopps (16. Juli 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Läuft doch bei dir.
> Dickes Petri zu den Fischen.
> Und weiterhin viel Erfolg wünsch ich Euch.


Bin diesmal ohne meine Söhne...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Juli 2020)

Heute nach Feierabend werde ich es mit Köderfisch auf Zander probieren.
Ich bin gespannt ob und wie es laufen wird


----------



## Angler2097 (16. Juli 2020)

Dann wünsche ich viel Erfolg. Ich habe für morgen das Gleiche geplant


----------



## Forelle74 (16. Juli 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> den "Bergsee" gibt es aber tatsächlich, liegt etwa einen knappen Kilometer unterhalb der Almhütte des Hotels. Ist aber nur etwa 4 Hektar groß, die Benutzung der Ruderboote ist dort kostenlos. Die Anlage, an der Du gefischt hast ist wirklich ein Forellenpuff für 08/15-Angler. Hast Du wirklich keinen Tag mal abzwacken können für ds Fliegenfischen in der Taurach?
> 
> ...


Hi
Wir waren nur 3 volle Tage dort.
War eh schon gut das ich überhaupt Angeln konnte.
Die Taurach hatte ich tatsächlich im Auge  war aber nur für Hotelgäste der Post soweit ich das dort erfahren hab.
Die Besitzer waren die gleichen wie von der Anlage.
Der Bergsee gehört dort glaub ich auch dazu.?
Nagut wir sind halt irgendwie dort hängen geblieben .

Gut kenn ich mich da wirklich nicht aus.

Gibts noch andere Taurach Strecken?
Für die Enns die fast an unserem Hotel vorbei lief gab es Gastkarten im Ort.
Da war aber grad viel Wasser drin.
Wir waren in Flachau.
Dann weiß ich schonmal mehr fürs nächste Mal


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wie viele Silberseen gibt es eigentlich in Deutschland?



Hallo,

ich denke mal über eintausend werden es schon sein . Ich kenne bei mir in der Nähe ja schon zwei; der eine ist ein, ein paar Hektar großer "See" beim alten Reichsparteigelände in Nürnberg (Nähe Dutzendteich) und der andere ist/war der ehemalige Quellweiher des Bächleins Dambach, so etwa 1-2 Kilometer hinter der Siedlung Eschenau im Wald gelegen auf dem Stadtgebiet von Fürth, dort war ich aber seit meiner Jugendzeit nicht mehr, deshalb weiss ich gar nicht mehr genau, ob es den überhaupt noch gibt.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juli 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hi
> Wir waren nur 3 volle Tage dort.
> War eh schon gut das ich überhaupt Angeln konnte.
> Die Taurach hatte ich tatsächlich im Auge  war aber nur für Hotelgäste der Post soweit ich das dort erfahren hab.
> ...



Hallo,

ich war mit einem Altmännerclub (vier alte Knacker, ich war der Jüngste, Jahrgang 1947, der älteste ist jetzt 94 und hat vor drei Jahren (!) das Fliegenfischen aufgegeben, einer ist verstorben und einer hatte einen Schlaganfall, bei dem geht nur noch etwas mit Ansitzfischen, wenn überhaupt), dreimal dort in dem Hotel, welches da die Fischereirechte hat, zu Gast. Ja der Bergsee gehört mit dazu, die Taurach ist, wie Du ja bemerkt haben dürftest ein "schnelles" Wasser und nicht leicht zu befischen, aber Fische bis 45 cm sind durchaus an der Tagesordnung, (eine 49er Bachforelle war meine größte dort) im Schnitt aber so 30-40 cm. Es gibt auch deutlich Größere, aber die sind schwierig auszumachen und dranzukriegen. Es gibt dort Bachforellen, Regenbogenforellen und Bachsaiblinge.
Ein großer Vorteil ist dort (und kenne ich sonst in Österreich nicht), wenn man 7 Tagen Gast ist im Hotel, ist die Angellizenz umsonst. Man muss nur bei Entnahme den Fisch bezahlen. Entnimmt man keinen in den 7 Tagen, fischt man ganz umsonst. Aufgrund meiner östereichischen Fliegenfischererfahrungen kann ich sagen, dass man für eine derartige Lizenz normalerweise mit rund 200 Euro in der Woche rechnen muss. Auch ist das Hotel wirklich zu empfehlen und für die 3 Sterne Bewertung wirklich gut (Familienhotel eben). Wenn Du mit schnellem Wasser gut zurechtkommst, wäre das schon mal eine Woche wert, zumal auch für Kinder dort einiges geboten ist.
Andere Taurachstecken gibt es schon. Im Hotel geben die auch Karten für die Taurach oberhalb der Hotelstrecke aus, aber da ist die Taurach schon sehr klein, ich habe dort nicht gefischt. Zu den 18 Kilometern Taurach der Hotelstrecke muss man allerdings sagen, dass davon so rund 5 Kilometer nicht bis sehr schwierig zu befischen sind (von kurz unterhalb der Gnadenalm bis kurz vor Untertauern), Auch die ersten ein/zwei Kilometer unterhalb des Johannesfalls (Obere Grenze) sind nicht leicht zu begehen, danach kommen aber so zwei schöne Kilometer durch ein Hochtal bis eben kurz unterhalb der Gnadenalm, klein, aber fein. Dort oben ist der Streamer aber verboten, genauso wie in dem Bergsee. Erst ab der Brücke, wo es zu der Freizeitanlage geht (Hausgäste dürfen da reinfahren) ist der Streamer erlaubt.
Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, frag ruhig, auch per PN.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Mikesch (16. Juli 2020)

Bei der Taurach muss man aber aufpassen! Hier ist die nördliche Taurach genannt.
Der Bach auf der anderen Seite des Passes heißt genau so, ist die südliche Taurach.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juli 2020)

mikesch schrieb:


> Bei der Taurach muss man aber aufpassen! Hier ist die nördliche Taurach genannt.
> Der Bach auf der anderen Seite des Passes heißt genau so, ist die südliche Taurach.



Hallo,

ja, aber es wurde ja hier speziell (Untertauern) auf die nördliche Seite des Tauernpasses Bezug genommen. Da ist es die Pongauer Taurach und auf der Südseite ist es die Lungauer Taurach. Also nochmal ganz korrekt; es wurde die Pongauer Taurach beschrieben und das zuständige Hotel befindet sich in Untertauern.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## schwerhoeriger (16. Juli 2020)

Sers,

bei mir läuft`s zur Zeit aber verstehen kann ich es eigentlich nicht wirklich. An dem Wasser (ehem. Kiesgrube) habe mir jahrelang die Zähne ausgebissen! Stundenlanges Fischen und abgeschneidert so oft das ich die Pfütze  vor lauter Frust die letzten fünf Jahren außen vor gelassen habe. Gut so zwei - dreimal war ich pro Jahr dann doch dort um OF heim zu gehen. Dieses Jahr wollte ich es dann doch nochmal wissen weil ja immer mal ü 100 cm gefangen werden und es ist wie ausgewechselt. Habe von 12 mal 10 mal was gefangen egal ob ich drei Stunden am Wasser war oder wie gestern nur 30 min!
Schöne 85 cm im Netz gemessen 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Forelle74 (16. Juli 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> bei mir läuft`s zur Zeit aber verstehen kann ich es eigentlich nicht wirklich. An dem Wasser (ehem. Kiesgrube) habe mir jahrelang die Zähne ausgebissen! Stundenlanges Fischen und abgeschneidert so oft das ich die Pfütze  vor lauter Frust die letzten fünf Jahren außen vor gelassen habe. Gut so zwei - dreimal war ich pro Jahr dann doch dort um OF heim zu gehen. Dieses Jahr wollte ich es dann doch nochmal wissen weil ja immer mal ü 100 cm gefangen werden und es ist wie ausgewechselt. Habe von 12 mal 10 mal was gefangen egal ob ich drei Stunden am Wasser war oder wie gestern nur 30 min!
> Schöne 85 cm im Netz gemessen
> ...


Ja,so kann es gehen.
Petri zum schönen Hecht.


----------



## phirania (17. Juli 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> bei mir läuft`s zur Zeit aber verstehen kann ich es eigentlich nicht wirklich. An dem Wasser (ehem. Kiesgrube) habe mir jahrelang die Zähne ausgebissen! Stundenlanges Fischen und abgeschneidert so oft das ich die Pfütze  vor lauter Frust die letzten fünf Jahren außen vor gelassen habe. Gut so zwei - dreimal war ich pro Jahr dann doch dort um OF heim zu gehen. Dieses Jahr wollte ich es dann doch nochmal wissen weil ja immer mal ü 100 cm gefangen werden und es ist wie ausgewechselt. Habe von 12 mal 10 mal was gefangen egal ob ich drei Stunden am Wasser war oder wie gestern nur 30 min!
> Schöne 85 cm im Netz gemessen
> ...



Dickes Petri
Schöner Hecht    
.Also Hecht fehlt mir dies Jahr auch noch.


----------



## Papamopps (17. Juli 2020)

Tag 3: 
Die morgendliche Spinnrunde um den See brachte zwei Bisse - und beide konnten gelandet werden. 
Eimal ca 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
45cm
Einmal 55cm


----------



## Fattony (17. Juli 2020)

Leider lebe ich in Österreich in einem Gebiet, wo man sehr schwierig an günstige Meerwasserköfis rankommt. Das letzte Mal habe ich mich glatt mit 8 Kg Sardinen eingedeckt, als jene beim Discounter günstig uns ungesäubert zum Verkauf standen.

Also - nun bin ich in Kroatien. Habe nur 5 1/2 Stunden Heimreise und habe hier eine Kühlbox gefunden die ich mir gleich gekauft habe. Plan ist Tiefkühlware einzukaufen und jene mit 2 eingefrorenen 1.5L PET Flaschen in die Kühlbox zu geben und nach Hause zu transportieren.

Fokus liegt auf Makrele und kleine Sardellen. (Sardinen habe ich noch genug zu Hause)

Was würdet ihr noch einpacken?

Edit:Frischen Fisch kaufen oder gleich TK-Ware?


----------



## tomxxxtom (17. Juli 2020)

Das war kein normale Biss, das war Mordlust pur.


----------



## Waller Michel (18. Juli 2020)

Wollte auch hier mal ein Hallo in die Runde schicken. ..... ich war paar Tage unterwegs und bin im Moment etwas beschäftigt! 
Wir lesen uns aber bald wieder hier! 
Hoffe es geht euch allen gut? 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juli 2020)

Hallo Michi,
schönen Urlaub noch.
Und bis bald.


----------



## Waller Michel (18. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hallo Michi,
> schönen Urlaub noch.
> Und bis bald.


Vielen lieben Dank! 

LG


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Juli 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wollte auch hier mal ein Hallo in die Runde schicken. ..... ich war paar Tage unterwegs und bin im Moment etwas beschäftigt!
> Wir lesen uns aber bald wieder hier!
> Hoffe es geht euch allen gut?
> 
> LG Michael


Moin Michi,
schönen Urlaub noch.Schön das du wieder dabei bist.


----------



## Mescalero (18. Juli 2020)

#alternativeköder

Heute war ich zwecks Hundefutter im Fressnapf. In der Gefriertruhe liegen nicht nur gefrorene Mäuse und Küken und anderes Zeugs sondern auch Stinte. In Schachteln, die Fische dürften so etwa 10cm haben und damit für jede Menge Zielfische infrage kommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juli 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> #alternativeköder
> 
> Heute war ich zwecks Hundefutter im Fressnapf. In der Gefriertruhe liegen nicht nur gefrorene Mäuse und Küken und anderes Zeugs sondern auch Stinte. In Schachteln, die Fische dürften so etwa 10cm haben und damit für jede Menge Zielfische infrage kommen.




Hatte ich mal probiert aber tau die erstmla auf.
Weich wie Butter die Dinger! Fliegen ganz leicht vom Haken und werden leicht abgezupft.
Halbgefroren anködern geht noch aber auch dann sind se bei nem Biss ganz schnell ab.
Ich hab es damit aufgegeben.


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Juli 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Das war kein normale Biss, das war Mordlust pur.
> Anhang anzeigen 351201


Und wieder einer weniger


----------



## tomxxxtom (18. Juli 2020)

Ne Ne 
Der ist schon wieder gesund


----------



## Papamopps (19. Juli 2020)

kurze Morgenrunde
3 Köder verloren inkl meines Erfolgsköders
Kein Stahlvorfach mehr

Aber noch einen kleinen 40er vorm Brötchenholen für die Familie


----------



## Fattony (19. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hatte ich mal probiert aber tau die erstmla auf.
> Weich wie Butter die Dinger! Fliegen ganz leicht vom Haken und werden leicht abgezupft.
> Halbgefroren anködern geht noch aber auch dann sind se bei nem Biss ganz schnell ab.
> Ich hab es damit aufgegeben.



Mit Elastigum einwickeln? Mache ich so mit meinen Sardinen. Gibts billig bei Aliexpress um 80 cent die Rolle. 

P. s. Ich war in Kroatien auch noch erfolgreich.  War nicht der Zielfisch. Hat auf ein Makrelenstück gebissen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> kurze Morgenrunde
> 3 Köder verloren inkl meines Erfolgsköders
> Kein Stahlvorfach mehr


Du schaffst es anscheinend oft rauszukommen , spinnst also nun richtig viel rum ,
und hast ein hungriges Gewässer.

Das Thema Stahlvorfach-Selberbau, günstige Materialien in den notwendigen Mengen,
und gesteigerte Anbinde- und Bergekraft (noch weit über Fischnotwendigkeit) bei erfolgsnotwendiger geringer Scheuchwirkung
kommt unabwendbar auf dich zu! 

Willkommen im Club!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Das war kein normale Biss, das war Mordlust pur.


Die Leiche ist doch noch da, Reste sogar noch wiederverwendbar.

Dann war es kein Profikiller , der beseitigt und hinterlässt keine Spuren.

Maximal ein rätselhaft aussehendes Schnurende ...


----------



## Papamopps (19. Juli 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du schaffst es anscheinend oft rauszukommen , spinnst also nun richtig viel rum ,
> und hast ein hungriges Gewässer.
> 
> Das Thema Stahlvorfach-Selberbau, günstige Materialien in den notwendigen Mengen,
> ...



Habe eine Woche Urlaub mit Frau und Tochter bei der Schwägerin. Uneigennützig hat sie mir eine Wochenkarte am See 10min entfernt geschenkt.

Bei dem waren meine Söhne und ich schon öfter erfolgreich.
Diese Woche habe ich mich aber aufs Methodfeedern und Classicfeedern konzentriert.

Also morgens eine Runde Spinnen, frühstücken, Feedern, Picknick, Abendrunde.

Daher habe ich nur eine Wobbler Box und eine Gummifischbox und fertige Stahlvorfächer.

Und der Tackleladen heute zu. (Der liegt zufällig auf dem Weg zum See)

Die ersten Tage brachten immerhin
4 Hechte
20+ Brachsen/Güster
30+ Rotaugen (alle gestern)

Und eine Schleie 

Hoffe noch auf Zander und Karpfen
Heute abend mit Köfi un Method Feeder


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Habe eine Woche Urlaub mit Frau und Tochter bei der Schwägerin. Uneigennützig hat sie mir eine Wochenkarte am See 10min entfernt geschenkt.


Das glaube ich jetzt einfach mal nicht, du bist länger verbandelt und bekannt, alle 3 kennen dich      ...
"Uneigennützig" ist das sicher nicht, die wissen schon sehr genau, dass und wie unzufriedene Vatertiere zu vermeiden sind, und wenn das sooo leicht geht ... 

Zum Glück schlägt meine Tocher sehr nach mir, was Wassernutzung und Wassernähe betrifft.
So bin ich um Städtereisen und Touristentorturen herumgekommen.
Wobei ich schon mit den Jahrzehnten zum Schluss komme, dass man auch mal Zähne zusammenbeißen und zusammen durch ein Stadthotel und Zivilisationhardcore durch muss, Theater, Tanzen, Tralala. Museum oder schräge Künstler mag ich sogar.

Mit einem klitzekleinen Shopping in einen sündhaften Tackle-Tempel lässt sich die Laune schon etwas aufrichten. 
Ich gehe z.B. absolut nicht in Parfumerien mit ihren Benebelungscocktails, also auch nicht mit. Da muss sie alleine rein, war schon manchmal schwierig.


----------



## Papamopps (19. Juli 2020)

@Nordlichtangler morgrn steht dafür Tochterbespaßung an...damit die Damen das Outlet unsicher machen können. 
Montabaur hat halt einiges zu bieten.

Ich finds einfach schön, alle happy zu machen. 
Und so wie es läuft, genießen es alle. 

Besonders, wenn man den Kollegen der Schwägerin einen Hecht zum Grillen liefert. 

Sind sogar die Happy.


----------



## Jason (19. Juli 2020)

Es ist sehr warm und drückend, so dass ich denke, die Forellen beißen nicht. Und deshalb gehe ich gleich los. Wenn man beim ersten Gedanken glaubt es läuft eh nichts, dann gibt es meistens eine Überraschung. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Papamopps (19. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte meinen erste Biss auf Köderfisch... Pose tauch wieder auf.... Fisch hat Bissspuren und das wars... 
Mist.


----------



## Jason (19. Juli 2020)

Dann will ich mal sehen, ob was geht. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juli 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Ich hatte meinen erste Biss auf Köderfisch... Pose tauch wieder auf.... Fisch hat Bissspuren und das wars...
> Mist.
> Anhang anzeigen 351375



Ich tippe auf n kleinen Zander als Verursacher der Bisspuren.


----------



## Jason (19. Juli 2020)

Bisher kein zupfer, nichts. Die Forellen sind träge. Hab bereits ein mal den Swim gewechselt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (19. Juli 2020)

Entschneidert bin ich. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Papamopps (19. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf n kleinen Zander als Verursacher der Bisspuren.


Noch ärgerlicher 

@Professor Tinca
Vor allem war in der ollen Sitzkiepe ein Hakensystem, da wird der Fisch durch eine Schlaufe gelegt, links und rechts sind zwei Haken, wie bei einem Drilling und oben wird der Fisch mit einem Einzelhaken fixiert.
Somit wäre genau an der Bissstelle auf beiden Seiten, Haken gewesen..





Morgen


----------



## Jason (19. Juli 2020)

Mein Ansitz am Vereinsflüsschen war entspannend und gemütlich. Entschneidert hat mich die ca. 23cm große oder kleine Bachforelle. Als Tackel diente die Chapman mit der Chinapin. Wurm und Maden mit einem Birnenblei auf Grund gelegt. Treibende Pose wäre fatal gewesen. Der Pegel lässt zu wünschen übrig. 




Ein kleiner Käfer marschierte die Split Cane hoch und wie er oben angekommen war, startete er. Er vertrieb mir ein wenig die lange Weile. Denn es passierte sonst nichts. 





Ich wechselte ein drittes mal die Stelle aber dort unterhielten mich nur die Schafe mit ihrem geblöke. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (19. Juli 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Ich wechselte ein drittes mal die Stelle aber dort unterhielten mich nur die Schafe mit ihrem geblöke.



Die Schafe hast Du doch nur ins Bild getrieben (oder sinds gar Pappaufsteller?) damit es noch mehr nach
perfekter Merry-Old-England Pin&Splitcane Idylle aussieht, gib es zu! 
Herrliche Bilder und herzliches Petri, mein Lieber,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason (19. Juli 2020)

Oder sind es gar Pappaufsteller? . Du bist ne Marke @Minimax . OK, ich gebe mich geschlagen. Ich habe die Pappschafe aufgestellt, um eine englische Idylle entstehen zu lassen. Hat doch was?..... oder?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (19. Juli 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Oder sind es gar Pappaufsteller? . Du bist ne Marke @Minimax . OK, ich gebe mich geschlagen. Ich habe die Pappschafe aufgestellt, um eine englische Idylle entstehen zu lassen. Hat doch was?..... oder?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das war aber auch eine Arbeit. Und alles für die Katz. Ich wurde durchschaut. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (19. Juli 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Das war aber auch eine Arbeit. Und alles für die Katz. Ich wurde durchschaut.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Sieht trotzdem wunderbar aus,  alter Splitcane-Schlingel


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Noch ärgerlicher
> 
> @Professor Tinca
> Vor allem war in der ollen Sitzkiepe ein Hakensystem, da wird der Fisch durch eine Schlaufe gelegt, links und rechts sind zwei Haken, wie bei einem Drilling und oben wird der Fisch mit einem Einzelhaken fixiert.
> ...



Ein altmodisches Sattelsystem.
Benutzte man früher um sofort anschlagen zu können auf Hechte.

Auf Zander ist das eher nicht so geeignet, da die anders und besonders auch vorsichtiger mit dem Köfi Umgehen.

Einzelhaken am dünnen Stahlvofach wäre angebrachteer beim nächsten Mal.
Damit dann aber nicht sofort anschlagen, sondern einige Augenblicke warten.


----------



## DenizJP (20. Juli 2020)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde 

ich angel momentan auf Aal / Zander mit 2 Heavy Feeder Ruten. Bisher hat das auch gut geklappt - wobei ich da auch schon ein paar Mal die Aale dann in den Steinpackungen hatte leider..

da mein größter Aal bisher 73cm war, weiß ich natürlich nicht wie das ganze ausschaut wenn ich mal nen 90-100cm Aal dran haben sollte....

dort wo ich immer angel hat erst letzte Woche einer nen 1,05m Aal auf Grundel rausgezogen.




Würde daher eine solide und nicht zu teure Karpfenrute durchaus noch Sinn machen? Oder aufgrund meiner bestehenden Ausrüstung überflüssig und eher nur was für den inneren Tackleaffen?


Falls doch sinnvoll: was wäre ein gutes Modell bis unter 100€?

Die Daiwa Black Widow Serie hab ich schon oft gehört zum Beispiel.



Danke!


----------



## Papamopps (20. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein altmodisches Sattelsystem.
> Benutzte man früher um sofort anschlagen zu können auf Hechte.
> 
> Auf Zander ist das eher nicht so geeignet, da die anders und besonders auch vorsichtiger mit dem Köfi Umgehen.
> ...



Ok, vielen Dank. 
Ja, das mit dem Einzelhaken hat ja bei den anderen Zandern auch funktioniert. 
Nosehooked. 

Der Köfi lag ja für Hecht aus. 

Und kleine sollten ja eh nicht hängen bleiben.
 Hast Recht!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ich angel momentan auf Aal / Zander mit 2 Heavy Feeder Ruten. Bisher hat das auch gut geklappt - wobei ich da auch schon ein paar Mal die Aale dann in den Steinpackungen hatte leider..



Wenn die 150gr. WG oder mehr haben, sind die genauso kräftig wie ne durchschnittliche Karpfenrute.
Schneller kurbeln bzw. mit Schwung und Rute hoch über die Steinpackung!


----------



## phirania (21. Juli 2020)

Bei mir gabs gestern am Kanal nur Grundeln....


----------



## Forelle74 (21. Juli 2020)

Ich war gestern auch draußen auf Barsch.
In 3h gab es ca. 15stk. 
Aber leider nur kleine. 
Alle so um die 16cm.
Bei uns war auch Massenhaft Barschbrut zu sehen.


----------



## Papamopps (21. Juli 2020)

Bisher war meine Spinnrunde so richtig Scheiße. 
Musste neue Gummiköder kaufen, da ich nur ein paar mithabe und schon einige Abrisse.
Ok, Angelladen liegt auf dem Weg. 

Stinger vergessen, na egal. 

Erster Kontakt am Gummifisch, bissspuren natürlich nur im Hinteren Teil. 
Also aus einem Drillingsvorfach für Köfi, Stinger begunden 

Danach nix mehr. 
Nur r Komplettabrisse und festgestellt, dass mein Spitzenring, die Keramikeinlage, eine Scharte hat. So ein Müll. 

Erstmal nach Hause und Später Ansitz.


----------



## Forelle74 (21. Juli 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Bisher war meine Spinnrunde so richtig Scheiße.
> Musste neue Gummiköder kaufen, da ich nur ein paar mithabe und schon einige Abrisse.
> Ok, Angelladen liegt auf dem Weg.
> 
> ...


Oh,das ist Mist.
Mein Spezl hat vor kurzem zweimal die komplette Schnur entfernt bis er gemerkt hat das der Spitzenring defekt war.
Ich hab ihm dann schnell nen neuen drauf gemacht. 
War das ne neue Rute?.
Es kommen bessere Tage


----------



## Papamopps (21. Juli 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Oh,das ist Mist.
> Mein Spezl hat vor kurzem zweimal die komplette Schnur entfernt bis er gemerkt hat das der Spitzenring defekt war.
> Ich hab ihm dann schnell nen neuen drauf gemacht.
> War das ne neue Rute?.
> Es kommen bessere Tage


Ne nicht neu, aber meine geliebte Magic Zander. 

Kann man den Ring reparieren lassen?


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. Juli 2020)

Klar. Spitzenring-Austausch machen gute Angelläden meist für recht kleines Geld direkt vor Ort.


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. Juli 2020)

Hatte dasselbe mal am Leitring meiner Karpfenrute, 3x die 0,20er gefl. durchgezogen, 3x nach ca. 25 cm gerissen... 
War ein Teil der Einlage rausgeplatzt, Ring wurde ersetzt und gut. 

Wollte mal fragen, in welcher Wassertiefe im Kanal ich jetzt auf Wels am erfolgversprechendensten angle, Grund, Mittelwasser oder in Oberflächennähe? 
Es soll Nachtgeangelt werden...


----------



## hanzz (21. Juli 2020)

Allen ein dickes Petri zu ihren Fängen und beste Erfolge am Wasser. Ich komme wahrscheinlich erst am Wochenende auf Räuber wieder los. 

Hab mich beim Rapfenangeln mal Rute voraus aufs Maul gelegt. Hab dann im Drill eines ziemlich großen Rapfen erst bemerkt, dass der Spitzenring kaputt war. Hat sich sehr seltsam angehört. 5 Euro hab ich bezahlt und hatte im nu einen neuen Ring in meinem Laden bekommen.


----------



## Papamopps (21. Juli 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Klar. Spitzenring-Austausch machen gute Angelläden meist für recht kleines Geld direkt vor Ort.



Ist halt so einer... 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Oder kann ich die Einlafe rausmachen und wie bei alten Ruten einfach durch den Ring laufen lassen?


----------



## Mescalero (21. Juli 2020)

Würde ich nicht machen, die Reibung wäre höher und es könnte trotzdem sein, dass die Schnur Schaden nimmt. 
Der Austausch ist doch keine große Sache, alten Ring entfernen, neuen aufkleben, erledigt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. Juli 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Ist halt so einer...



Hat ein guter Laden auch auf Lager. Spitzenringe mit überlappender Einlage sind heute an vielen Spinnruten Standard. Wenn der Laden was taugt, hat er derlei darum in verschiedenen Größen auf Vorrat.



Papamopps schrieb:


> Oder kann ich die Einlafe rausmachen und wie bei alten Ruten einfach durch den Ring laufen lassen?



Davon würde ich vor allem bei Geflecht-Verwendung stärkstens abraten.

Lohnt sich angesichts der zumeist niedrigen Austausch-Preise auch überhaupt nicht - wenn's dumm läuft, kostet die unbrauchbar ruinierte Schnur-Lauflänge (potenziell auf voller Wurfweite, evtl. noch plus Kukö-Abriss) mehr als ein Austausch-Ring inkl. Montage im Laden.


----------



## Papamopps (21. Juli 2020)

Dann werde ich meine abschließende Spinnrunde lieber mit der Fire 35-75g machen. 

Gut, dass ich 4 Hechte mit der Kaputten spitze landen konnte. 

Nur bei Hängern riss es schnell hin.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Papamopps schrieb:


> Oder kann ich die Einlafe rausmachen und wie bei alten Ruten einfach durch den Ring laufen lassen?



Wenn Du die Schnur vollends ruinieren willst, dann schon.

Neuer Spitzenring in passendem Hülsendurchmesser kostet wenig und ist auch leicht getauscht.

Und wie bereits geschrieben wurde, macht Dir das jeder halbwegs patente Händler für kleine sGeld, wenn Du es nicht selber machen willst.


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. Juli 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Nur bei Hängern riss es schnell hin.



Die Schnur könnte dann wie gesagt schon auf voller Wurfweite im Eimer sein. Darum die Leine sorgfältig kontrollieren (inkl. Zugtests im Meter-Abstand) und ggf. austauschen.

Bzw. rumdrehen, falls unten drunter noch genügend unbeschädigte Restschnur auf der Rollenspule sein sollte (falls z. B. 30 oder 50 m beschädigt sind bei 150 m aufgespulter Gesamt-Lauflänge).


----------



## Papamopps (21. Juli 2020)

Denke hier der kleine Laden wird sowas nicht haben, also warte ich bis zu Hause. 

Danke für die wie immer schnellen und kompetenten Antworten.


----------



## Papamopps (21. Juli 2020)

Habe für die letzte Spinnrunde für meine Quantum Fire Spin75 entschieden. 14cm Fox Shad...

Und bekam zum Abschluss einen Biss. 
Ne Lütte.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (21. Juli 2020)

Hoi,

in einer Stunde am Wasser gab es ein Biss (ca. 75 cm) und der hat es in den Kescher geschafft. Da er sich dann auch noch selbst vom Haken gelöst hat war es zudem eine saubere Sache für mich! Der Fischbringer bei mir ist aktuell der Delalandre Sandra und das Übel dabei er wird in dieser Farbe nicht mehr hergestellt. Nicht auszuschließen das ich mir selbst die Dinger baue.

Grussen Michael


----------



## phirania (22. Juli 2020)

Na denn mal Dickes Petri an Alle die es ans Gewässer geschaft haben und Erfolgreich waren..


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Juli 2020)

Petri Heil allen Fängern der letzten Tage!


----------



## lsski (22. Juli 2020)

Der Köder ist UV aktiv da müssten auch noch andere gut laufen die UV aktiv sind das Wasser ist nämlich auch was Trüb momentan.


----------



## Snâsh (22. Juli 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> in einer Stunde am Wasser gab es ein Biss (ca. 75 cm) und der hat es in den Kescher geschafft. Da er sich dann auch noch selbst vom Haken gelöst hat war es zudem eine saubere Sache für mich! Der Fischbringer bei mir ist aktuell der Delalandre Sandra und das Übel dabei er wird in dieser Farbe nicht mehr hergestellt. Nicht auszuschließen das ich mir selbst die Dinger baue.
> 
> Grussen Michael


Den hab ich noch 3 glaube ich. Nie was gefangen  also mal wieder ranhängen!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (22. Juli 2020)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Den hab ich noch 3 glaube ich. Nie was gefangen  also mal wieder ranhängen!



Jo,
Versuch macht kluch.....
Auf Zander am Rhein ist er auch immer eine Bank. Nachts mit sternklaren Himmel entlang der Steinpackung eingeleiert rumsen die Zander rein. Der Sandra hat 16 cm und die Zander hatten zwischen 45 und 67 cm länge. Jetzt funzt das Ding wunderbar an der Kiesgrube ebenfalls nur geleiert....

Grussen Michael


----------



## schwerhoeriger (22. Juli 2020)

lsski schrieb:


> Der Köder ist UV aktiv da müssten auch noch andere gut laufen die UV aktiv sind das Wasser ist nämlich auch was Trüb momentan.


Ok,

wusste ich gar nicht ich habe den auch in komplett in schwarz/Glitter der ist kein deut schlechter.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Andal (22. Juli 2020)

Die Sandra ist wie der Effzett, der Atom, oder der Toby ... nicht immer der wirkliche Bringer, aber immer zuverlässig!


----------



## Papamopps (22. Juli 2020)

Ich hab meine Hechte im Trüben bis auf einen auf den Fox Shad Pro UV Lemon Tiger 10cm  gefangen....auch die 3 Bisse ohne Landung
Den letzten Schniepel auf einen Fox Shad 14cm in Grün Schwarz.


Mag aber auch dran liegen, dass ich bei meinen Spinnrunden keinen Bock auf ständiges Köderwechseln hatge.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (23. Juli 2020)

Delalande Sandra mit rotem Kopf und weißem Schwanz, 12 cm Variante, hat mir bis jetzt die spektakulärsten Hechtbisse gebracht. Wenn dadrauf ein Fisch eingestiegen ist ging immer richtig die Post ab, unabhängig von der Größe des Fischs. Hab allerdings keine Erklärung warum, vermutlich Zufall.


----------



## Fruehling (23. Juli 2020)

Meine These zu Curlyschwänzen ist die, daß die Hechte darin einen Aal sehen, auf den sie meistens richtig knallen.


----------



## Papamopps (24. Juli 2020)

Danke!! 

5 Minuten warten, 2 neue Ringeinlagen, 8€ 

Das ist es doch 10x Wert 
Jetzt kann ich am Wochenende auf Raubfischjagd am Hausee gehen und wohl als Schneider heimgehen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Juli 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Danke!!
> 
> 5 Minuten warten, 2 neue Ringeinlagen, 8€
> 
> Das ist es doch 10x Wert



Ist mir auch schon einmal passiert bei meiner Zanderpeitsche... Nur viel ärgerlicher... Stunde Anfahrt / 20min Fußmatsch / 10min angeln und das gleiche zurück... Seitdem ein passenden Spitzenring mit in der kleinen Box neben Wirbel etc.
Kleber ist ja eh bei Gummifischen immer dabei...
Das war mehr als nur ärgerlich...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Juli 2020)

Günstige Ringeinlagen sind sehr porös, hab mich öfter schon gewundert, wo die Spitzenringeinlage denn verblieben ist 
Wenn bei einem Belastungstest Knoten oder Schnur riss und die Rutenspitze etwas hoch gehalten im Innenraum eben die Decke getroffen hat - da ist  dann bei Fertigruten (ohne definierte Superringe) nichts mehr da, auch keine Splitter, alles in Staub aufgegangen, quasi 100% pulverisiert.
Beim Experimentieren mit solchen abgenommenen Ringen (Ausbauen oder Rausbrechen der Einlage) oder Umfallen auch schon, wobei da Splitterstücke bleiben.

Allgemein werden sehr miese Ringe auf Fertigruten verbaut und verkauft, aber extreme Übertreibungen in die Werbung und Anhängerkärtchen geschrieben, das ist günstiger für Hersteller und Vertreiber.
Gibt wenige Fertigruten, wo man wirklich die orginalen Fuji oder nun öfter Seaguide Ringe findet, die den Exemplaren aus dem Rutenbauteilehandel wirklich gleichen und auch die gleiche Qualität haben. Gibt rahmengestempelt und nicht gestempelt, Zwischenstufen.
Fuji hat verschiedene Einlagenqualitäten in der Oberflächenpolitur - insbesondere bei Fuji Orginal SIC, man sieht so nichts, aber der Unterschied fällt auf z.B. durch Schnurgeräusche, oder Mikroskop. 
Man sollte keine billigen Ringe kaufen, sondern genau wissen, was man da zum Schnurdurchlauf benutzt ...

Neben den fast immer notwendigen individuell-perönlichen Griffanpassungen bei Dauerhalteruten und hier den wurfaktiven Spinnruten oder ganz speziell den GuFi-Ruten braucht man auch ordentliche Ringe auf der Rute, um Ruhe an der Ringfront und Schnurfront zu haben.
Überdies ist ein Satz guter Ringe nur etwa so teuer wie eine PE/Dyneema-Füllung von 200m, der Schnurverschleiß ist durch gute Ringe aber viel geringer, der Angelspaß viel größer (Weite,Geräusch), also nach 2 Jahren hat sich das mit der neuen Schnurfüllung dann sofort auch in EUR amortisiert.


----------



## DenizJP (25. Juli 2020)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde!

Da FFM City anscheinend Barsch City ist will ich mein Glück demnächst in den frühen Abendstunden mal auf Barsch probieren.

zur Auswahl stehen

- Spro Micro Shooter WG 7-18 gr 2,10m Länge
- Tailwalk Troutia 55L - WG bis 7gr und 1,64m Länge


die Prügel wie meine Zanderruten bis 60gr WG wären vermutlich überdimensioniert...
nun meine Frage. ginge es auch gut mit der UL/L Troutia? Oder wäre das zu arg und lieber die Spro nehmen?



EDIT: grad mit wem gesprochen - hab total ignoriert, dass dier Strömung mir jeglichen leichten Köder natürlich wegtreiben wird....und das würde an einer UL net Spaß machen....


dann eventuell doch lieber bis 60gr WG...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> dann eventuell doch lieber bis 60gr WG...


Das sowieso erstmal, gerade beim Antesten und Suchen, denn bessere Fische lachen über die Mikroköder nur bzw. über UL Gerät um sie einzusacken.
Zudem sind die von mir gefangenen oder nur kurz gehakten Barsche aktuell sehr rabiat und gut in Form, das macht Leichtgerät auch überflüssig.


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Juli 2020)

Hallo 
Ich war heute ca. 3h am Wasser.
Hatte einen Jungangler dabei. 
Erst hab ich nen 44er Hechti auf den AB Köder gefangen. 
Dann hat mich der Jungangler abgezogen  .
Fängt der ein Barsch nach dem anderen und einen recht guten mit 26 cm an den Plätzen die ich zuvor ergebnislos befischt hatte.
Einen netten Barsch gabs für mich noch.
Aber schön wars natürlich auch die Jugend ans Angeln heranzuführen .
Grüße Michi


----------



## DenizJP (27. Juli 2020)

Frage in die Runde:

köfi mit 3/0 Owner Baithaken im Kopf

Bimmelbimm und ca 5-8 sek Schnur wird kräftig abgezogen.

dann Stille und nix mehr...

was war passiert? Und hätte ich den Anhieb lieber direkt beim Schnurabzug machen müssen?


----------



## Andal (27. Juli 2020)

Entweder hat der Fisch den Köder wieder ausgespuckt, warum auch immer, oder du hast ihn genau in dem Moment erwischt, wo er stehen blieb, um den Köderfisch zu drehen.


----------



## DenizJP (27. Juli 2020)

Ich hab nach Stopp ca 10-15 Sekunden gewartet bevor ich den Anhieb gesetzt habe

hätte ich länger warten sollen?


----------



## Andal (27. Juli 2020)

Die Frage nach dem richtigen, dem wirklich richtigen Zeitpunkt für den Anhieb kann ich dir auch nach 54 Jahren angeln nicht 100%ig beantworten. So wie du es berichtest, ja, besser noch etwas warten. Hätte ein untermassiger Räuber tief geschluckt, hätte ich auf den gleichen Fall mit nein geantwortet. Du verstehst!?


----------



## schwerhoeriger (27. Juli 2020)

Hel,

Tage wie dieser! Bin am Freitag um 20:00 wieder los an meine alte Kiesgrube! Dort angekommen hat mich erst mal eine Gruppe Kinder auf "Nachtwanderung" (künftige Erstklässler) empfangen und mich gut 15 min. mit Fragen gelöchert. Bis hierhin wars ja noch ganz lustig aber als ich mich zu meinem top Spot vorgearbeitet habe saßen da zwei minderbemittelte Schwachköpfe von ca. 16/17 Jahren mit einer Wasserpfeife am Qualmen. Bin dann soweit wie es ging ausgewichen aber viele Möglichkeiten gibt es da ´halt nicht da die Pfütze stark verkrautet ist. Außer Sichtweite hat dann trotzdem das laute Gejaule aus der Musikbox gestört. Als die zwei von dannen gezogen sind habe ich erstmal deren Müll aufgesammelt! Da Frage ich mich bloß was denen im Kopf rumgeht den Platz so übel zu verlassen. Mein 30l Mülltüte, die ich immer bei habe, war dreiviertel voll!! Dann war das Fischen auch noch ziemlich zäh an dem Abend auf Wobbler und Gummi ging nix. Hab dann zum ersten mal ein Spinnerbait dran gemacht (lag schon 1,5 Jahre in der Kiste) und siehe da hat Fisch gebracht aber das Teil ist schon nach dem Biss kaputt gegangen. Der Draht mit dem Spinnerblatt ist abgebrochen beim Drill. Der Hecht war dann wenigstens so freundlich und hat sich im Kescher selbst abgehakt.

Grussen Michael


----------



## phirania (28. Juli 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hel,
> 
> Tage wie dieser! Bin am Freitag um 20:00 wieder los an meine alte Kiesgrube! Dort angekommen hat mich erst mal eine Gruppe Kinder auf "Nachtwanderung" (künftige Erstklässler) empfangen und mich gut 15 min. mit Fragen gelöchert. Bis hierhin wars ja noch ganz lustig aber als ich mich zu meinem top Spot vorgearbeitet habe saßen da zwei minderbemittelte Schwachköpfe von ca. 16/17 Jahren mit einer Wasserpfeife am Qualmen. Bin dann soweit wie es ging ausgewichen aber viele Möglichkeiten gibt es da ´halt nicht da die Pfütze stark verkrautet ist. Außer Sichtweite hat dann trotzdem das laute Gejaule aus der Musikbox gestört. Als die zwei von dannen gezogen sind habe ich erstmal deren Müll aufgesammelt! Da Frage ich mich bloß was denen im Kopf rumgeht den Platz so übel zu verlassen. Mein 30l Mülltüte, die ich immer bei habe, war dreiviertel voll!! Dann war das Fischen auch noch ziemlich zäh an dem Abend auf Wobbler und Gummi ging nix. Hab dann zum ersten mal ein Spinnerbait dran gemacht (lag schon 1,5 Jahre in der Kiste) und siehe da hat Fisch gebracht aber das Teil ist schon nach dem Biss kaputt gegangen. Der Draht mit dem Spinnerblatt ist abgebrochen beim Drill. Der Hecht war dann wenigstens so freundlich und hat sich im Kescher selbst abgehakt.
> 
> Grussen Michael


Na denn mal dickes Petri.
Hat sich der Abend dann doch noch gelohnt trotz Ärger mit der Umwelt....


----------



## DenizJP (29. Juli 2020)

Nabend in die Runde!

Habe von vorgestern noch 2 Rotaugen (Schwimmblase durchstochen) in Größe 10-12cm in der Tiefkühltruhe.

Denkbar für Zander am Main? Oder Quatsch und der Zander frisst nur frische KöFis?


----------



## Andal (29. Juli 2020)

Frischtote Fische sind die besseren Köder, weil sie nicht so weich werden. Aber wenn die aus dem Frost nicht riechen, kannst du sie locker benützen.


----------



## Guinst (30. Juli 2020)

Ein schicker Döbel von heute morgen, um die 50 schätze ich mal. (der Kescher hat 60er Bügel)
Dazu gab es noch einen ü30er Barsch. Da es heute Fisch zum Mittag gibt kam der mal mit. Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Lil Torres (31. Juli 2020)

heute an meinem freien tag ging es morgens für ein paar stunden zum feedern an eines meiner vereinsgewässer.

drei körbe auf den platz und los ging's. direkt im absinken schon wilde attacken kleiner rotaugen. wenig später hing ein handlanges und kurz bevor ich es aus dem wasser hob, sah ich einen schatten inklusive schwall in ca. knöcheltiefen wasser... da wollte sich doch tatsächlich ein räuber das kleine rotauge schnappen. ob barsch, hecht oder zander war mir zu diesem zeitpunkt noch unklar.

ich befüllte erneut meinen futterkorb, köderte zwei neue, frische maden und ein kleines maiskorn an und legte die montage wieder an ihren platz. schnell folgte der zweite biss und wieder sollte ein kleines rotauge am anderen ende zuppeln. kurz vor dem ufer dann ein einschlag in meine feederrute und gleich guter druck. ich musste die bremse öffnen und der fisch nahm ordentlich schnur, die rute verneigte sich. "jetzt hat er es sich geschnappt, das gibt's doch nicht" sagte ich mir mit aufgeregter stimme.

mir war fast klar, diesen fisch bekommst du unter diesen umständen wohl zu 99% nicht. mit reichlich adrenalin im körper versuchte ich dem fisch paroli zu bieten, doch plötzlich kein kontakt mehr. ich machte einige kurbelumdrehungen... dann knallte der vermutliche hecht erneut drauf. das ging noch zweimal so. dann ließ er von seiner beute ab und ich kurbelte ein ziemlich malträtiertes fischchen ein, schuppen waren fast keine mehr vorhanden.





danach musste ich erstmal 'ne zigarettenpause einlegen.

ich packte schließlich meine 2lbs karpfenrute aus welche noch mit pose versehen auf raubfisch montiert war. das zerrupfte rotauge köderte ich am einzelhaken an und platzierte es ca. in dem bereich, wo der biss kam. es dauerte nicht lange und die pose verschwand zügig. schnell setzte ich den anhieb und ein spritziger, kurzer drill begann. am ende konnte ich einen schönen, wohlgenährten 66er esox verhaften. ob das der übeltäter war?? vielleicht, ich weiß es nicht...





petri euch allen!!


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Juli 2020)

Waren Cuts bzw. Zahnspur-Schlitze etc. an dem Rotauge zu erkennen (auf dem Bild ist da offenbar bis auf die angerupfte Schwanzflosse nichts dergleichen zu sehen)?

Falls nicht, könnte es bei "Nur-Entschuppung" evtl. auch ein Waller(chen) gewesen sein.


----------



## Lil Torres (31. Juli 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Waren Cuts bzw. Zahnspur-Schlitze etc. an dem Rotauge zu erkennen (auf dem Bild ist da offenbar bis auf die angerupfte Schwanzflosse nichts dergleichen zu sehen)?
> 
> Falls nicht, könnte es bei "Nur-Entschuppung" evtl. auch ein Waller(chen) gewesen sein.



es gab vereinzelte, kleine schnitte. einer davon (wenn auch wirklich mini) ist auf dem bild zu sehen. waller soll es dort offiziell wohl nicht geben, glaube ich aber nicht so recht dran. wäre also schon eine, wenn für mich auch eher geringere, möglichkeit.


----------



## phirania (31. Juli 2020)

Lil Torres schrieb:


> heute an meinem freien tag ging es morgens für ein paar stunden zum feedern an eines meiner vereinsgewässer.
> 
> drei körbe auf den platz und los ging's. direkt im absinken schon wilde attacken kleiner rotaugen. wenig später hing ein handlanges und kurz bevor ich es aus dem wasser hob, sah ich einen schatten inklusive schwall in ca. knöcheltiefen wasser... da wollte sich doch tatsächlich ein räuber das kleine rotauge schnappen. ob barsch, hecht oder zander war mir zu diesem zeitpunkt noch unklar.
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri zum Stipperhecht.


----------



## Andal (31. Juli 2020)

Die Nacht, der Morgen am großen Strom brachte ansitzend nüx. Es zeichnet sich immer deutlicher ab, dass dieses Jahr einfach aktiv, mit Spinnködern mehr und das in kürzerer Zeit geht. Von O bis O werde ich wohl das Ansitzen aussetzen. Nicht schlimm, denn so muss ich bei der Wärme auch viel weniger mitnehmen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Juli 2020)

Du hast die ganze Nacht durch wirklich gefischt, also konzentriert bei Morgengrau / Sonnenansteigen?

Weil da so laut mancher Vermutung wäre jetzt ja eine Beißzeit, so 04:30 - 05:00 ...


----------



## Andal (31. Juli 2020)

Ich bin so ummera drei runter ans Wasser und war kurz nach sieben wieder daheim. Zur Zeit geht einfach beim Ansitz nicht so viel. Hier ist es auch fast durchgängig recht flach.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Juli 2020)

Na klar, die (nun gerne mal gefährdete) Wassertiefe ist auch noch der nächste unabwendbare Faktor, wegen Licht, Dunkelmunkel, Temperatur und mehr Sauerstoffhalt.
Mit wuchernden und eben ausufernden Krautgürteln an meinem Naab-Angelabschnitt wird es nun schwer verquerungsfrei ins Tiefe mit der Grundrute zu kommen, dann sind da schon die Grundeln auf alles irgendwie anknabberbare, das sieht schlecht mit großen Fischen aus.
Muss es wohl doch die lange Bolo mit ihrer langen Brücke wieder mal richten ...

Ein eigentlich nur Testangeln zum Rutenausprobieren mit verschiedenen Spins hat mir zumindest gezeigt, dass unabhängig von der Tageszeit doch recht viel kleine Räuber selbst High-Noon unterwegs sind, das kann schon nett sein mit den jetzt aktuell agilen grünen Fischen wie in  #1.104                                  
Wahrscheinlich brauche ich ein Grundelköfispinsystem, wenn künstlich gar nichts geht.


----------



## Andal (31. Juli 2020)

Ein Chebukopf, ein Offsethaken und eine Grundel... fertig ist das System. Oder mit einem C/T Rig. Oder bloss Nosehooked mit einem Widegapehaken, so wie man ihn für Wackyrigs benützt. Das ist eine  recht einfache, preiswerte und sehr breitbandige Montage, die recht wenige Hänger einbringt.

Und sie ist auch noch "scharf", wenn man sie für ein Päuschen nur mal eben am Grund parkt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Juli 2020)

Das bringt mich auf die Idee mit 2 gleich unterschiedlichen Kopfgewichten, schwerer fürs Tiefe und schneller gefischt, und sehr leicht für Oberfläche und langsam sinken lassen.
Ich hatte dort schon einen echten totalen Grundel-Abbiss ziemlich sicher vom Hecht, und alle Attacken eher oben, beim hochkurbeln.

Hoffentlich beißen dann die Grundeln zur Versorgung noch ....


----------



## Andal (31. Juli 2020)

Wenn du schnell die Gewichte verändern willst, dann ist neben dem Chebu auch das Kick Back Rig einen Versuch wert. Einfach per Stopperknoten etwas Zahnseide auf das Vorfach geben. Schon kannst du mit Klemmbleien das Gewicht verändern und das ganze ist auch noch verschiebbar.


----------



## hanzz (31. Juli 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das bringt mich auf die Idee mit 2 gleich unterschiedlichen Kopfgewichten, schwerer fürs Tiefe und schneller gefischt, und sehr leicht für Oberfläche und langsam sinken lassen.
> Ich hatte dort schon einen echten totalen Grundel-Abbiss ziemlich sicher vom Hecht, und alle Attacken eher oben, beim hochkurbeln.
> 
> Hoffentlich beißen dann die Grundeln zur Versorgung noch ....



Hier mit schnell wechselbarem Chebukopf.


----------



## Andal (31. Juli 2020)

Sehr empfehlenswert sind da die Chebuköpfe von FANATIC über Ebay. 

Deutlich sichtbarer Schwerpunkt, saubere Verarbeitung, reelle Preise und es gibt sie in allen möglichen Formen und Farben. Ganz rund, facettiert. Aus Blei und aus Wolfram.


----------



## hanzz (31. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Sehr empfehlenswert sind da die Chebuköpfe von FANATIC über Ebay.


Der bei mir gezeigte ist ebenfalls ein FANATIK

Überzeugen mich auch sehr.
Hier in 5, 7, 10 und 14 g
Edit:12g sind auch dabei


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

was ist denn der Vorteil von einem Chebu-Rig?

Bewegliche Vorschaltbleie katte Profiblinker mal vor Jahren im Programm ( Doppelkopf ).

Ich kann da jetzt ( Chebu ) keinen Mehrwert zum normalen Bleikopf ( Jiggen ) erkennen ?!

Ansonsten geht Ihr jetzt bei der Hitze noch regelm. erfolgreich auf Räuber ?

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (31. Juli 2020)

Bei gleichem Köder kann das Gewicht schnell angepasst werden.
Naja, von wirklicher Hitze kann man ja nicht sprechen. Oftmals waren die letzten Wochen ja nicht mal 25 Grad. 
Aber ich gehe momentan nicht so häufig. 
Wollte heute eigentlich zum Kanal Barsche suchen, aber heut knallt der Lorenz schon beachtlich. 
Mal schauen.


----------



## Andal (31. Juli 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was ist denn der Vorteil von einem Chebu-Rig?
> 
> ...


Für die Chebus sprechen die Beweglichkeit zwischen Blei und Köder, die viel bessere Möglichkeit, verschiedene Hakenformen einzusetzen und vor allem die deutlich geringere Tendenz zu Hängern - irgendwie wurschteln die sich einfach besser durch.

Und wenn man die hohen Tagestemperaturen etwas in die Nachtstunden flieht, geht es nach wie vor not bad.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Juli 2020)

Hier S/O-Bayern war es heute über 33 Grad und es bäckt draußen Stand kurz vor 20 Uhr immer noch.
Stündlich Wasser und sprühen und versuchen Luftfeuchtigkeit über 40% zu bekommen bzw. zu halten, ein kühlendes Dauerlüften führt leider nur noch zur Sahara-Austrocknung und nachfolgend persönlichen physiologischen Beeinträchtigungen.
Morgen ist auch ein Tag, früh ist dann gut, und der Wetterdienst zeigt ab Sa abend und die Tage Gewitter an, gut so wegen Abkühlung und ein bischen frischem Wasser für die Fische.

Zum Chebu gibt es eigentlich nur noch die Alternative mit gelochten Bleikugeln, das wäre mit selber knüppern sowas wie H4-Chebu ...
Ne Öse biegen, Hanzz zeigte schon wie schön Draht wirkt, und eh mit Einhänger-Snaps angeln, da geht vlt. noch was.

Kann sich bei Verlusten lohnen. Aber ich habe eher einen Kopf so am Wasser verloren, Tasche oder rausgekullert, als versenkt.
Wenn man stark anbindet, verliert man weniger. Bis zur Totalverformung bei in richtigen Eiszeit-Klippen festgesetzten 23cm GuFis hab ich das mit starken Gerät getrieben, raus ist besser als steckenbleiben+abreißen.
Ich hab jetzt mal eine Riege der Fanatik/c/s bestellt, lackiert(!) ist auch nett wegen eine Schicht mehr zur Vermeidung des Bleigammels.

Ich muss mir nur angewöhnen, einen ausgewechselten Chebu-Kopf sofort in einer Dose zu verstauen , nicht einfach in die Hosentasche oder Jackenkleintasche stecken. Die kullern von dort einfach mal raus, ins Grasland, und dann sind die durch ihr Gewicht noch schwerer aufzufinden als andere Teilchen.


----------



## Andal (31. Juli 2020)

Chebus sind aber auch eine Darreichungsform, die man nicht beliebig vergrößern kann, b.z.w. sollte. Nach m.M. ist das bei rund 15 gr. Feierabend mit gut. Bis hin zu mittleren Zanderködern, dann sollte Schicht im Schacht sein.

Wenn man es dann wuchtiger will, oder haben muss, sind Trailerballs aus dem Meeresbereich die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Juli 2020)

Arrrrgh!  ich habe auch 20g gekauft, als Steigerung der 14g. Fast noch höher ...

Das kann ja heiter werden, wenn die wild schlackernd wie ein Bumerang oder so zurück kommen!


----------



## alexpp (1. August 2020)

Die Ukrainer sind auch hier zu finden, sogar mit gut übersetzten Videos.


----------



## Andal (1. August 2020)

Aber doch FANATIK - mit "K" und nicht mit "C". Den Rest des Kritzikratzis auf der Verpackung kann ich ned lesen, kürülisch ist zu vül für mich.


----------



## alexpp (1. August 2020)

Sind auf jeden Fall die gleichen Produkte, die hier gezeigt und von Dir gemeint wurden. Hatte bei denen schon ein Mal bestellt, ging alles problemlos. Auf ebay müssten es die selben Verkäufer aus Dortmund sein.


----------



## Andal (1. August 2020)

Was mir an denen am besten gefällt, ist die klar sichtbare Lage des Schwerpunktes. Da laufen dann auch Schaufelschwänze nicht von schief nach quer.


----------



## Papamopps (1. August 2020)

So, mit Sohnemann am Silbersee... 
Und zack... ich verlier nen kleinen, er kann seinen Landen. 

Hat gebissen, als er die Anhel aus dem Wasser nahm 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Schniepel...aber für ihn endlich wieder ein Spinfisch, der nicht abfiel. 

Heute Nachmittag dann Feedern, Köfi und Spin
Und morgen nochmal.


----------



## phirania (1. August 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> So, mit Sohnemann am Silbersee...
> Und zack... ich verlier nen kleinen, er kann seinen Landen.
> 
> Hat gebissen, als er die Anhel aus dem Wasser nahm
> ...


Petri an den Junior.
So langsam zeigt er dir wo der Frosch die Locken hat.......


----------



## Papamopps (1. August 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Petri an den Junior.
> So langsam zeigt er dir wo der Frosch die Locken hat.......


Der hat mir beim Feeder vorgestern am Rhein so sehr die Froschlocken gezeigt. 

Als er sagte "Papa, angel ruhig neben mir, damit du heute nicht schbeiderst" wäre mein Herz fast vor Stolz geplatzt... ähhhhh wäre ich fast explodiert.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. August 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Der hat mir beim Feeder vorgestern am Rhein so sehr die Froschlocken gezeigt.
> 
> Als er sagte "Papa, angel ruhig neben mir, damit du heute nicht schbeiderst" wäre mein Herz fast vor Stolz geplatzt... ähhhhh wäre ich fast explodiert.


Petri an den Junior. Schön wenn der  Junior das Hobby mit dir teilt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. August 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Sind auf jeden Fall die gleichen Produkte, die hier gezeigt und von Dir gemeint wurden. Hatte bei denen schon ein Mal bestellt, ging alles problemlos. Auf ebay müssten es die selben Verkäufer aus Dortmund sein.


Danke für den Link , und in ebay ist es dann auch gleich mal etwas teurer.
Ebay ist fast immer schlechter als direkt im Shop zu kaufen.
So greifen da fast immer versteckte Gebühren - was Wunder , z.B. ist manchmal der Versand im Shop kostenlos ab 50/100/150€, in ebay aber nicht.

Mach ich dann auch nur einmal.


----------



## Andal (1. August 2020)

Der Ebay-Mehrpreis ist im Liefertempo zu suchen. Mitten in der Saison habe ich keinen Bock auf lange Fristen.


----------



## hanzz (1. August 2020)

War grad mal am Kanal
Hab n kleinen Gtail Saturn am C Rig über den Grund geschliffen. Hat auch geklappt. 
Zwar nur Zwerge, aber immerhin was am Haken gehabt. 
Ein vorzeigbarerer ist es dann noch geworden. 


Leider konnte ich nur eine Stelle befischen, da wirklich jeder noch so kleine Platz am Ufer von irgendwelchen Tussies auf Badetuch belagert war. Selbst die Stellen, zu denen man nur durch dichtes Gestrüpp kommt. 
Das hab ich am Kanal in den letzten 10 Jahren noch nicht erlebt. 

Selbst an der Stelle, wo ich war kroch mir plötzlich ein süßer Duft in die Nase.
Sitzen hinter mir auf einmal zwei und lassen es sich gut gehen.


----------



## Papamopps (2. August 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Petri an den Junior.
> So langsam zeigt er dir wo der Frosch die Locken hat.......



Heute definitiv.   

Zweite Runde am Nachmittag probierte er einen Spin Mad aus, den er mal am Rhein fand. 





Und fing damit einen 
25cm Barsch
2x 35er Hecht


----------



## Kauli11 (2. August 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Sitzen hinter mir auf einmal zwei und lassen es sich gut gehen


Hättest mitmachen sollen, dann wärs ein flotter Dreier geworden.


----------



## Andal (2. August 2020)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Hättest mitmachen sollen, dann wärs ein flotter Dreier geworden.


Deswegen heisst man es wohl auch Tri-pper!?


----------



## Kauli11 (2. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Deswegen heisst man es wohl auch Tri-pper!?


Hast du Tripper oder Schanker
bist du lange noch kein Kranker
erst wenn die Pfeife juckt und zischt
dann kannst du sagen: Mich hats erwischt.


----------



## nostradamus (2. August 2020)

hi,
wer nimmt von euch mono als vorfach für zander und wenn ja in welcher größe?
danke


----------



## Andal (2. August 2020)

Ich. 26er FC-beschichtet. Klappt und hält vorzüglich.


----------



## nostradamus (2. August 2020)

und wenn ein hecht kommt ...


----------



## Andal (2. August 2020)

Seit 2008 weder einen hier am Rhein gesehen, geschweige denn einen gefangen. Stahl wo nötig - hier ist es nicht notwendig.


----------



## Papamopps (2. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Seit 2008 weder einen hier am Rhein gesehen, geschweige denn einen gefangen. Stahl wo nötig - hier ist es nicht notwendig.


Rhein bei Köln immer häufiger.
Dennoch angeln viele ohne 

Weil eben Zufallsfänge.

Heute am Silbersee hat ein PosenAngler seinen Zander mit Köfi am Stahlvorfach gefangen. 
Geht alles


----------



## nostradamus (2. August 2020)

danke euch


----------



## phirania (3. August 2020)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Hättest mitmachen sollen, dann wärs ein flotter Dreier geworden.


Rute rauß der Spass beginnt.......


----------



## phirania (3. August 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> wer nimmt von euch mono als vorfach für zander und wenn ja in welcher größe?
> danke


Da wo Hecht vorkommt Stahl.
Am Kanal reicht Geflochtene.


----------



## phirania (3. August 2020)

Heute war Aaltag am Kanal 
Einen großen verloren und einen 78 er gefangen.


----------



## phirania (4. August 2020)

Sollte gleich wieder Richtung Kanal gehen....
Hoffe heute gibt es Zander.


----------



## phirania (4. August 2020)

Bisher mal wieder nur Grundeln heute...


----------



## phirania (4. August 2020)

Erster kleiner Zander. 
Der dürfte wieder schwimmen


----------



## Hering 58 (4. August 2020)

Dickes Petri Kalle zum Aal.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. August 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Erster kleiner Zander.
> Der dürfte wieder schwimmen




Schön Phiri.
Petri Heil!

Worauf hat er gebissen?


----------



## phirania (4. August 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schön Phiri.
> Petri Heil!
> 
> Worauf hat er gebissen?


Erstemal auf Grundeln. 
Ansonsten immer auf Weißfisch


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. August 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Erstemal auf Grundeln.



Super!  
Dann noch viel Erfolg.


----------



## ae71 (5. August 2020)

Hallo, und Petri, wenn ich angeln gehe auf Kleinwels oder Aal, benutze ich Tauwurm, dann beissen die Grundeln und die werden dann benutzt als Köder. Somit habe ich bisher meine Küchenwaller gefangen. Ist eigentlich ganz witzig.
Denke das anm richtigen Gewässer die Zander die sich auch reinhauen.


----------



## Papamopps (5. August 2020)

ae71 schrieb:


> Hallo, und Petri, wenn ich angeln gehe auf Kleinwels oder Aal, benutze ich Tauwurm, dann beissen die Grundeln und die werden dann benutzt als Köder. Somit habe ich bisher meine Küchenwaller gefangen. Ist eigentlich ganz witzig.
> Denke das anm richtigen Gewässer die Zander die sich auch reinhauen.


Genau. 
Machen die Zander auch.


----------



## Andal (5. August 2020)

Grundeln sind, im Vergleich zu anderen Fischarten, hundsmiserable Schwimmer mir sehr knappen Fluchtdistanzen, sprich eine recht leichte Beute für Zander und Barsche. Von der Erstbesiedelung eines Gewässers durch die Grundeln vergeht etwas Zeit, bis sich die Raubfische eingeschossen haben, aber danach sind sie wohlfeile Beute und erstklassige Köderfische!


----------



## DenizJP (6. August 2020)

Kennt wer flachlaufende Wobbler bis 8cm Länge?

Idealerweise lautlos und wirklich flachlaufend also max 20-40 cm.


Bisher noch nie was auf Hardbaits gefangen und will mal mein Glück auf Zander probieren.

Hab zwar einen Zanderkönig hier aber die Größe ist da wohl eher was für den Herbst..


----------



## Andal (6. August 2020)

Schau ins Regal bei Salmo, Ugly Duckling... eigentlich bei allen ist etwas zu finden. Wenn es speziell um Zander geht, dann bei Tageslicht etwas mit grün, oder bei Dunkelheit auch gerne einen sehr schwarzen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. August 2020)

Salmo Perch 8 cm in der am flachsten laufenden Version.

Läuft auch bei wenig Speed schön lebendig, ist aber kein Weitwurf-Wunder. Bei entsprechend langsamem Tempo kann man den auch auf nur 20 bis 30 cm führen.

Für die angegebenen 50 cm bei Spinning muss man schon etwas Gas geben. Die Lauftiefe ist aber mit etwas Gefühl für die Sache sehr leicht steuerbar, das ist kein komplizierter Köder. Einfach nicht zu schnell kurbeln und mal im Hellen beobachten, dann passt das.

Die kleinen Salmo Skinner in 10 cm laufen auch flach. Sind aber vom Laufverhalten her eher Flanker. Auf die 2 cm mehr bei der Körperlänge kommt's nicht an. Auch sehr gut rein über die Rolle steuerbar.

Ansonsten auch mal einen flach und nicht zu schnell geführten Leicht-(Schlank-)-Blinker probieren.


----------



## hanzz (6. August 2020)

Ist zwar 9cm, aber das interessiert den Zander auch im Sommer wenig.



			https://www.profiblinker.de/de/Wobbler/Profi-Blinker-Wobbler/Go-Up-Wobbler-Flachlaeufer/Go-Up-Wobbler-Flachlaeufer-Weissfisch/Go-Up-Wobbler-Flachlaeufer-Weissfisch-90cm


----------



## Papamopps (6. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Schau ins Regal bei Salmo, Ugly Duckling... eigentlich bei allen ist etwas zu finden. Wenn es speziell um Zander geht, dann bei Tageslicht etwas mit grün, oder bei Dunkelheit auch gerne einen sehr schwarzen.


Sind im Dunkeln nicht alle schwarz? 

Das frsge ich mich immer, wenn es um farbige Köder in der Nacht geht. 
...aber vielleicht überseh ich da was


----------



## Andal (6. August 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Sind im Dunkeln nicht alle schwarz?
> 
> Das frsge ich mich immer, wenn es um farbige Köder in der Nacht geht.
> ...aber vielleicht überseh ich da was


Dabei geht es einfach um die Abschattung des Restlichtes von oben - und da hat schwarz einfach die besten Karten.


----------



## Andal (6. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Dabei geht es einfach um die Abschattung des Restlichtes von oben - und da hat schwarz einfach die besten Karten.


...nimm einfach einen preiswerten Flachläufer, mal ihm den Bauch mit dem Edding schwarz an - und fertig ist der Zander-Night King...!


----------



## DenizJP (6. August 2020)

Damit befriedige ich aber meine Gelüste als Konsumhure nicht xD









						Shimano Exsence Shallow Assassin 99F 9,9cm 14g
					

Der für den japanischen Markt entwickelte Exsence Shallow Assassin genießt inzwischen auch in Europa einen hervorragenden Ruf als…




					angelzentrale.de
				




welche Farben kämen dann bei Zander in Frage? Grün-gelb und das schwarz oder?


----------



## Andal (6. August 2020)

Ned lachen ... isso! Ich geb dir beinahe Brief & Siegel, dass du einen sündteuren Lucky Craft beim 2ten... 3ten Wurf in der Nacht irgendwo so einparkst, dass er weg bleibt. Bei einem NoName fängst du genau so, aber den hast du fast ewig.


----------



## DenizJP (6. August 2020)

das ein tatsächlich gutes Argument...


----------



## Andal (6. August 2020)

...also irgendwelches Billo-Zeug von Ebay. Vielleicht die Drillinge gegen was Gutes tauschen. Den Fischen ist das sch...egal.


----------



## hanzz (6. August 2020)

Nen 20 Euro Wobbler zum nächtlichen Zanderwobbeln würd ich auch im Leben nicht verwenden.
Wie Andal schon sagt: drei, zwei, eins, weg. 
Dann wirklich lieber drei, zwei, eins, meins. 
Schont auch deine Zähne. Knirscht sonst zu sehr.


----------



## Mikesch (6. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ned lachen ... isso! Ich geb dir beinahe Brief & Siegel, dass du einen sündteuren Lucky Craft beim 2ten... 3ten Wurf in der Nacht irgendwo so einparkst, dass er weg bleibt. Bei einem NoName fängst du genau so, aber den hast du fast ewig.


So Etwas kenne ich auch. 
Irgendwann habe ich mir eingebildet: "Ich brauche unbedingt Zalt-Wobbler."
Natürlich so ein Ding gekauft, in "der" speziellen Farbe => Nach 5 Würfen war er weg. 
Bei nächster Gelegenheit natürlich wieder einen besorgt, dem erging es aber nicht anders.


----------



## Andal (6. August 2020)

Ich habe den Verdacht, Äste und Steine kennen den Wert von Kunstködern. Je teurer die waren, desto gieriger recken sie ihre Arme ins Wasser!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. August 2020)

Flachläufer verliert man aber grundsätzlich weniger, am besten einen für ewig, der nie tiefer taucht als 10cm!  

Sinkend und lange Tiefschaufel ist ganz böse (außer Boot riesiges tiefes Freiwasser), da nimmt man vom Ufer besser GuFis.


----------



## DenizJP (6. August 2020)

Ich nehme üblicherweise auch GuFis aber nachts seh ich eh meine Schnur net - das Gefühl auf dem Grund bekomm ich auch net mit also wechsel ich auf Wobbler ^^


----------



## Mooskugel (6. August 2020)

Meine Erfahrungen mit Wobblern. Sind die folgenden.
Einsatzbereich Spundwand Kanal. Wichtig ist es ausreichend tief zu fischen, wenn der Wobbler ab und an, an die Steine am Grund schlägt ist man genau richtig. Farbe ist gleichgültig ob Natur oder Schockfarbe. Bei Sonne ist die abgeschattete Kanalseite die bessere Wahl. Waren bisher mit günstigen Wobblern von Cormoran unterwegs (leider sind die aus dem Programm genommen worden). Fangergebnisse bisher top, sind bis jetzt nie als Schneider nach Hause gegangen.

An der Steinpackung haben wir es auch schon mal versucht und prompt Hänger geerntet. Also da würde ich auf jeden Fall mit günstiger Ware üben. 
Habe mir jetzt eine Auswahl Tiefläufer bei Ebay bestellt, mal sehen wie die so sind.


----------



## Andal (6. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich nehme üblicherweise auch GuFis aber nachts seh ich eh meine Schnur net - das Gefühl auf dem Grund bekomm ich auch net mit also wechsel ich auf Wobbler ^^


Es imitiert ja auch nichts einen verspäteten Futterfisch auf dem hektischen Heimweg besser, als eben ein Wobbler, oder ein stinknormaler Blinker.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (6. August 2020)

Hoi,

ich habe einen spontan von Fishermanns Partner mal gekauft. Name weiß ich leider nicht ist aber ne Hausmarke (ähnlich dem Hänel Wpbbler) ca. 12 cm lang, Lauftiefe 0,5 m, Laufverhalten Top und lässt sich ordentlich weit werfen. Manko besitzt drei Drillinge warum auch immer bei der Länge! Farbauswahl ist auch sehr gut da brauchst dann auch kein Edding.

Grussen Michael


----------



## tomxxxtom (6. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Es imitiert ja auch nichts einen verspäteten Futterfisch auf dem hektischen Heimweg besser, als eben ein Wobbler, oder ein stinknormaler Blinker.



Ich weiß das jeder hat seine Vorlieben und hier ist mein Favorit für die Nacht - 14cm.


----------



## Andal (6. August 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ich weiß das jeder hat seine Vorlieben und hier ist mein Favorit für die Nacht - 14cm.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 352551


Geil. Wäre ich Händler, hieße der "batzlaugerter Birndiab"!


----------



## hanzz (6. August 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Tiefläufer


Welche Tiefe laufen die? 
An der Spundwand hast ja Wassertiefen zw 3-5m
Schleppst du oder wirfst du?


----------



## Andal (6. August 2020)

Fliegt weit und lässt sich sehr variabel in allen möglichen Tiefen fischen...









						Salmo Wave sinking - Wobbler zum Rapfenangeln, Raubfischköder für Wolfsbarsch  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Salmo Wave sinking - Wobbler zum Rapfenangeln, Raubfischköder für Wolfsbarsch in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Mooskugel (6. August 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Welche Tiefe laufen die?
> An der Spundwand hast ja Wassertiefen zw 3-5m
> Schleppst du oder wirfst du?


Die sind angegeben mit bis zu 5,5 m Tauchtiefe. Wir schleppen dann an der Spundwand entlang und kommen gut auf die 4m Regeltiefe am DEK. Gibt zwar ab und an Hänger, die meisten lassen sich aber durch zurücklaufen lösen.


----------



## Fruehling (6. August 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ich weiß das jeder hat seine Vorlieben und hier ist mein Favorit für die Nacht - 14cm.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 352551



Sehr amtlich! 

Wo gibt's sowas und unter welchem Namen?


----------



## hanzz (6. August 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Wo gibt's sowas und unter welchem Namen?



Eine der meistgestellten Fragen an @tomxxxtom in den letzten 2 Jahren  

@Fruehling
Wenn du dich mal mehr in spannenden Threads rumtreiben würdest, wüsstest du den Namen und sogar die Bezugsquelle ￼￼￼
Nur Spaß


----------



## tomxxxtom (6. August 2020)

Zu Bezugsquelle - hatte noch Gluck gehabt und bin bei Le Coin Du Percheur fündig geworden. 
Letzte 16 Stk. waren das in der Farbe Black Glitter.


----------



## Fruehling (6. August 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> ...@Fruehling
> Wenn du dich mal mehr in spannenden Threads rumtreiben würdest, wüsstest du den Namen und sogar die Bezugsquelle ￼￼￼
> Nur Spaß



rippi hält mich so auf Trab!


----------



## hanzz (6. August 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> rippi hält mich so auf Trab!


Ich glaub es war bisher immer Lajos, der dich auf Trab gehalten hat.


----------



## hanzz (6. August 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Zu Bezugsquelle - hatte noch Gluck gehabt und bin bei Le Coin Du Percheur fündig geworden.
> Letzte 16 Stk. waren das in der Farbe Black Glitter.


Mach dir von einem eine Gussform


----------



## Fruehling (6. August 2020)

Ich habe sie gefunden, heißa! Gibt's sogar auch in hechtsicherer Größe...


----------



## Lajos1 (7. August 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich glaub es war bisher immer Lajos, der dich auf Trab gehalten hat.



Hallo,

iiich? Ich bin doch unschuldig wie eine Braut . Außerdem in letzter Zeit zurückhaltend.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## DenizJP (7. August 2020)

Kleine Frage

diese Art der Anköderung sinnvoll bzw hat das mal wer gemacht?


Edit: ohne Werbung nun


----------



## phirania (7. August 2020)

Nächste Stellen die zu  beangeln sind...


----------



## Andal (7. August 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Nächste Stellen die zu  bemängeln sind...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was gibt es da zu bemängeln?


----------



## Fruehling (7. August 2020)

Frosch dran und dann dicke Hechte fangen!


----------



## Forelle74 (7. August 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Nächste Stellen die zu  bemängeln sind...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Traumhafte Stellen sind das. 
Am Rand des Rosenfeldes tummeln sich bestimmt alle möglichen Arten.


----------



## phirania (7. August 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Traumhafte Stellen sind das.
> Am Rand des Rosenfeldes tummeln sich bestimmt alle möglichen Arten.


Wels war gerade dort am rauben.


----------



## Fruehling (7. August 2020)

Wels kommt auch auf Frosch...


----------



## Slappy (7. August 2020)

Guten Abend zusammen. 
War eben noch mal für 3h mit einem Kumpel an der Lahn. 
Endlich wurde ich entschneidert! 
Der einzige Fisch des Tages ging auf meine Rute. 
36cm


----------



## Forelle74 (7. August 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen.
> War eben noch mal für 3h mit einem Kumpel an der Lahn.
> Endlich wurde ich entschneidert!
> Der einzige Fisch des Tages ging auf meine Rute.
> ...


Petri.   
Schöner Barsch.


----------



## hanzz (7. August 2020)

Petri allen 
Samstag Abend geht's mal zum Rhein
Ist zwar ein schneller Anstieg des Pegels aber ich versuche es trotzdem.


----------



## Papamopps (8. August 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Petri allen
> Samstag Abend geht's mal zum Rhein
> Ist zwar ein schneller Anstieg des Pegels aber ich versuche es trotzdem.


Ja krass. 
Woher kommt der Anstieg? 
Dachte überall im Land ist Hitzesommer...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. August 2020)

Viel Petri für heute Abend !!!
War auch überrascht als ich den Pegel mir angeschaut habe... 
Ich glaube, die Gletscher schmelzen...
Ich denke die weiße Eintagsfliege brütet die Tage, konnte schon einzelne die letzten Tage beobachten...Hatte letztes Jahr ganz besonders gute Fänge zu der Zeit, obwohl vor und nachher es ganz schwer war...
Würde auch gerne aber ist nicht...


----------



## phirania (8. August 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen.
> War eben noch mal für 3h mit einem Kumpel an der Lahn.
> Endlich wurde ich entschneidert!
> Der einzige Fisch des Tages ging auf meine Rute.
> ...


Schöner Barsch Petri dazu.


----------



## Hering 58 (8. August 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen.
> War eben noch mal für 3h mit einem Kumpel an der Lahn.
> Endlich wurde ich entschneidert!
> Der einzige Fisch des Tages ging auf meine Rute.
> ...


Ein Petri zum Barsch.


----------



## Andal (8. August 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Ja krass.
> Woher kommt der Anstieg?
> Dachte überall im Land ist Hitzesommer...


In Süddeutschland gab es letzte Woche teilweise recht heftige Niederschläge. Das kommt dann den Anrheinern mit etwas Verzögerung zu Gute.


----------



## Andal (8. August 2020)

Ein Tropfen Wasser braucht im Rhein angeblich, unter normalen Bedingungen und Bodensee inklusive, etwa 31 Tage von der Quelle bis zur Mündung. Dann kann man sich es ja ungefähr ausrechnen. Wenn es dann irgendwo im System sauber gießt, steigt der Pegel, steigt der Sauerstoffgehalt und fällt die Temperatur. Auch wenn sich das nur im akademischen Bereich bewegt, so reagieren doch seine Bewohner darauf. Es kann also schon einen gewissen Vorteil bringen, wenn man den Wetterbericht etwas überregionaler betrachtet.

Bestes Beispiel war das legendäre Oder-Hochwasser. Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein lief die Gegend voll. Das war dann ein bisserl zu viel.


----------



## Papamopps (8. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> In Süddeutschland gab es letzte Woche teilweise recht heftige Niederschläge. Das kommt dann den Anrheinern mit etwas Verzögerung zu Gute.


Danke. 
Das hatte ich gar nicht mitbekommen. 

Daher wunderte mich auch der Pegelsprung um fast 80cm. 

Aber eben nur eine Welle die einen Tag durchsaust.


----------



## hanzz (8. August 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Danke.
> Das hatte ich gar nicht mitbekommen.
> 
> Daher wunderte mich auch der Pegelsprung um fast 80cm.
> ...


Könnte sich auch negativ aufs Beissverhalten auswirken 
Aber mal davon ab. 
Ich hadere noch. Allein die Hunderunde gerade hat mich schon fix und fertig gemacht. 
Es ist einfach zu warm. Da schwindet gerade jede Motivation.


----------



## Andal (8. August 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich hadere noch. Allein die Hunderunde gerade hat mich schon fix und fertig gemacht.
> Es ist einfach zu warm. Da schwindet gerade jede Motivation.


Man muss sich nicht alles antun, nur weil man könnte. Da schon lieber eine gut gekühlte Kaltschale.


----------



## hanzz (8. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Man muss sich nicht alles antun, nur weil man könnte. Da schon lieber eine gut gekühlte Kaltschale.


Gute Idee Andal
So werd ich es auch machen. Kaltschale und ein bisschen den Bayern zuschauen.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (8. August 2020)

Halli Hallo,

hat mir die Regierung geschenkt *freu* Jetzt können sich die Hechte warm anziehen die Fangsau fängt sie alle!! 
Wobei ich aber aktuell das Fischen wegen der Hitze den Fischen zu Liebe eingestellt habe!

Grussen Michael


----------



## DenizJP (8. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Kleine Frage
> 
> diese Art der Anköderung sinnvoll bzw hat das mal wer gemacht?
> 
> ...



Jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## Forelle74 (8. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrung?


So hab ich früher oft auf Forelle und Hecht im Fluss gefischt.
Stationär mit Grundblei oder leicht gezupft.
Mit Auftriebskörper im oder kurz vorm Fisch.
Hatte so auch meinen ersten Zander gefangen. 
Allerdings ohne ofset Haken.
Und meist mit etwas kleineren Lauben.


----------



## hanzz (8. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrung?


Also den Köfi so zu montieren find ich für die aktive zuppelei super, aber mit nem offset Haken durch die Nase hätte ich an meinen Gewässern nicht viel Spaß. Wenn im Freiwasser gezuppelt mit wenig Grundkontakt seh ich da keine Probleme


----------



## Andal (8. August 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Also den Köfi so zu montieren find ich für die aktive zuppelei super, aber mit nem offset Haken durch die Nase hätte ich an meinen Gewässern nicht viel Spaß. Wenn im Freiwasser gezuppelt mit wenig Grundkontakt seh ich da keine Probleme


Ein Haken vom Typ "O'Shaugnessy" wäre da in der Tat angebrachter, als ein Offset.


----------



## lsski (11. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrung?


Ja Dropshot funktioniert diese Anköderung recht gut besser sogar nur Durch ein Nasenloch und ein kleines Stück Fahrradschlauch-Gummi zum Fixieren. " Für die ganzen Besserwisser : Natürlich soll der Fisch Tot sein" so kann er besser beim Zupfen Flattern er wird sowieso meistens komplett eingesaugt.


----------



## DenizJP (11. August 2020)

Noch ne kleine Frage ^^
Kreishaken - machen die bei Zander und Aal Sinn?

wäre ja nur einholen der Schnur theoretisch.

hab paar Artikel über diese Haken gelesen und es erscheint bissel wie Wunderwaffen-Gerede...


----------



## Andal (11. August 2020)

Not bad. Wobei es da in dem Sektor gehörige Unterschiede gibt. Von echt bald kreisrunden Teilen, bis hin zu leicht schiefen Spitzen, die sich eben auch Kreishaken nennen. Und natürlich die beinahe zahllosen Montagen damit...


----------



## phirania (16. August 2020)

Gleich sollte es nochmal auf Zander gehen.
Mal schauen was da so läuft....


----------



## Hering 58 (16. August 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Gleich sollte es nochmal auf Zander gehen.
> Mal schauen was da so läuft....


Viel Spaß und Glück -Kalle.


----------



## phirania (16. August 2020)

Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan aufgeht.


----------



## phirania (17. August 2020)

Und wieder mal Zander auf Grundeln


----------



## schwerhoeriger (17. August 2020)

Hoi,

hier mal zwei Bilder von meinem Tümpel an dem ich aktuell und insgesamt dieses Jahr recht erfolgreich auf Hecht angle.
Gefischt wird dann immer zwischen den Krautbänken. Heute gab es einen Aussteiger vor den Füßen (ca. 70 cm) auf Spinnerbait plus zwei Fehlbisse!

Grussen Michael


----------



## phirania (18. August 2020)

Sieht ja gut aus. 
Richtiges Hecht Gewässer hol mal was rauß..


----------



## schwerhoeriger (18. August 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Sieht ja gut aus.
> Richtiges Hecht Gewässer hol mal was rauß..



Sers,

habe ich schon und das auch noch regelmäßig!  Bin da zwar erst ab 20 Uhr aber es gibt immer wieder mal einen Konflikt mit Badegäste obwohl da Badeverbot herrscht. Ich habe wirklich nix dagegen wenn sich Frau oder Mann erfrischen wollen bin da recht entspannt aber leider sind immer wieder uneinsichtige dabei die es nicht juckt ob da jemand angelt. Wenn ich denen dann zurufe so geht!s nicht bekommste als "schöne" Antwort: Halt die Fresse.  Einem habe ich dann doch mal geantwortet: Wenn Sie von dem Geschoss (Jig) getroffen werden brauchens aber Hilfe weil das äußerst schmerzhaft ist und eventuell absaufen. Hat dann noch rum gelabbert aber als er gesehen hat das ich meine Dinger voll durch ziehe war der Typ dann doch schnell einsichtig.

Grussen Michael und petri zu deinen Zandern


----------



## Andal (18. August 2020)

Zwille und alte Boilies - wenn es ringsum prasselt, werden sie alle zum Mark Spitz 2.0


----------



## Lil Torres (18. August 2020)

oder schön mit dem boilierohr auf geschwindigkeit gebracht und dazu 'ne herrlich flache flugbahn. zieht im wahrsten sinne des wortes...


----------



## Andal (18. August 2020)

...und dem Paatyfolk regelmäßig in die Feuerstellen pinkeln ... das schränkt dann die Freude ungemein ein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. August 2020)

Den Tip muss ich mir ja echt merken und auf Ausbaufähigkeit prüfen, was solche öftermal angelegten Feuerstellen an den wenigen Angelstellen betrifft.


----------



## Andal (19. August 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Den Tip muss ich mir ja echt merken und auf Ausbaufähigkeit prüfen, was solche öftermal angelegten Feuerstellen an den wenigen Angelstellen betrifft.


Besonders in der warmen und trockenen Jahreszeit entwickelt sich bei Anfeuerung alsbald ein Duft, der nicht zum Verweilen einlädt.


----------



## Andal (19. August 2020)

Neu im Bestand. Wirklich mal gute Haken... scharf, dünn, trotzdem stabil. Gibt es in drei Größen. Spielt perfekt am Chebu und über das große Öhr mit etwas Bait Elastic angewunden hält auch ein Wurm zig Würfe, ohne zu verrutschen. 

Haben schon ein paar Zanderchen und zwei schöne Alande sicher gegriffen.













						Blinker Spoon Haken Einzelhaken Widerhaken TROUT Forellenhaken Angelhaken 4 6 8  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Blinker Spoon Haken Einzelhaken Widerhaken TROUT Forellenhaken Angelhaken 4 6 8 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




P.S.: Die Artikelbeschreibungen aus der Übersetzungsmaschine sind auch lesenswert!


----------



## Mescalero (20. August 2020)

Mit Spoons hatte ich noch nie besonders viel Erfolg. Irgendwann hatte ich mir mal ein Tütchen der kreisförmigen Exemplare beim Ali bestellt und heute getestet.

Erstens verhakt sich der Haken immer wieder mal in dem oberen Sprengring - bei den ovalen und längeren Spoons passiert das kaum, also vor jedem Wurf kontrollieren. Und die Mistdinger taumeln nicht, das Laufverhalten ist praktisch nicht vorhanden. Ich habs im Flachen getestet, langsam oder zügig oder schnell, egal, die Teile liegen im Wasser wie ein Stück Holz.

Gefangen habe ich nix, das lag aber sicher nicht nur am Köder (Wetter, Fische sattgefressen, Unvermögen des Anglers, Tageszeit....).

„Allons enfants de la Patrie
Le jour de gloire est arrivé...“


----------



## Andal (20. August 2020)

Die Haken landen bei mir ja auch nicht an bunten Blechstanzresten zur exorbitanten Preisen, sondern an Chebu-Köpfen, oder normalen Vorfächern.


----------



## Forelle74 (20. August 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Mit Spoons hatte ich noch nie besonders viel Erfolg. Irgendwann hatte ich mir mal ein Tütchen der kreisförmigen Exemplare beim Ali bestellt und heute getestet.
> 
> Erstens verhakt sich der Haken immer wieder mal in dem oberen Sprengring - bei den ovalen und längeren Spoons passiert das kaum, also vor jedem Wurf kontrollieren. Und die Mistdinger taumeln nicht, das Laufverhalten ist praktisch nicht vorhanden. Ich habs im Flachen getestet, langsam oder zügig oder schnell, egal, die Teile liegen im Wasser wie ein Stück Holz.
> 
> ...


Spoons hab ich auch einige.
Damals nannte man sie noch kleine Blinker   .
Der Espo von Lurex wurde mir vor ca 15 Jahren angepriesen wie mochmalwas .
Gefangen hab ich noch nix drauf. 
In normalen Gewässern fangen die Spoons  nicht so gut.
Obwohl welche gut Barsch drauf fangen. 
Da sind mir Wobbler,Streamer, und Spinner lieber. 
Oder halt die größeren Forellen Blinker. 
Die gingen in Norwegen sehr gut.
@Andal 
Blechstanzreste  .
Ds gibts welche für 7-8€ das Stück


----------



## Andal (20. August 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Spoons hab ich auch einige.
> Damals nannte man sie noch kleine Blinker   .
> ./....
> Blechstanzreste  .
> Ds gibts welche für 7-8€ das Stück


Da konnte man sie auch noch zu fairen Preisen bekommen!

Einer der letzten echten kleinen Blinker, der auch noch was fängt, ist der Lil Öringen von Abu.


----------



## Andal (20. August 2020)




----------



## Forelle74 (20. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Da konnte man sie auch noch zu fairen Preisen bekommen!
> 
> Einer der letzten echten kleinen Blinker, der auch noch was fängt, ist der Lil Öringen von Abu.


Ach , der ist das.
Danke fürs Video  
Wobei ich mit dem Tobi auch schon einige Forellen gefangen habe.
Da kommt man nicht gleich ins heulen wenn er mal weg ist.


----------



## Andal (20. August 2020)

Wenn es um Blinker geht, die auch im Süßwasser und auf was anderes als Meerforellen punkten, dann hier mal einen schrägen Blick riskieren:









						Meerforellenblinker -  Meerforellenköder - Blinker
					

Onlineshop für Meerforellenblinker - Meerforellenköder wie Snurrebassen, Gladsax Snaps Blinker, Möre-Silda, Salty Wobbler günstig kaufen




					meerforellenblinker.de


----------



## Mescalero (20. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Die Haken landen bei mir ja auch nicht an bunten Blechstanzresten zur exorbitanten Preisen, sondern an Chebu-Köpfen, oder normalen Vorfächern.


Bei den Ali-Spoons bekommt man einen Sack voll zu einem Preis, für den man woanders noch nicht einmal die Sprengringe bekommt.

Exorbitante Preise - das stimmt natürlich, wenn man sich die japanischen Teile von Nories, Forest usw. anguckt. Es gibt aber (nicht nur von Aliexpress) durchaus eine Auswahl an Zeuchs von anderen Herstellern, die alles andere als exorbitant sind.

Und funktionieren tun sie, das bezweifelt sicher niemand ernsthaft. Nur nicht immer und auch nicht überall. Aber das dürfte auf so ziemlich jeden Köder zutreffen.


----------



## Hering 58 (20. August 2020)

Heute mal kurz auf Hecht,leider Schneider.


----------



## yellowred (21. August 2020)

Bei dem Laufverhalten würde mein Vertrauen wahrscheinlich 90 Sekunden halten und dann hätte ich den Köder gewechselt 


Andal schrieb:


>


----------



## Andal (21. August 2020)

Schau dir die "Laufverhalten" der Klassiker an und die fangen seit Generationen von Anglern.


----------



## yellowred (21. August 2020)

Das glaube ich dir. Muss wahrscheinlich auch so laufen. Ist auch nurn persönliches Ding. Da greif ich lieber zum 5er Mepps.


Andal schrieb:


> Schau dir die "Laufverhalten" der Klassiker an und die fangen seit Generationen von Anglern.


----------



## Andal (21. August 2020)

Ein 5er Mepps ist aber auch eine ganz andere "Wettkampfgewichtsklasse", als ein Lil Öringen und hat, schon rein bauartbedingt, ganz andere Führungsweisen, als der deutlich kleinere Blinker. Ein Vergleich von Äpfeln und Spalierbirnen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. August 2020)

Das wichtigste bei Kunstködern ist ....

dass sie sonst keiner fischt in den Gewässerbereichen


----------



## Andal (21. August 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das wichtigste bei Kunstködern ist ....
> 
> dass sie sonst keiner fischt in den Gewässerbereichen


Noch nicht mal das zählt wirklich. Am Chiemsee und anderen bayrischen Voralpenseen ziehen die immergleichen Rentner seit Jahrzehnten ihre immergleichen Effzett und Heintz über 30... 40.... 50 m tiefem Wasser herum. Weit schleppen nennt sich das ganze. Und sie fangen querbeet alles, was die Köder fangen können. Denn die Knaben wissen, wann sie es tun müssen!


----------



## fishhawk (21. August 2020)

Hallo, 



Andal schrieb:


> ziehen die *immergleichen Rentner **seit Jahrzehnten* ihre immergleichen Effzett und Heintz über 30... 40.... 50 m tiefem Wasser herum.



Respekt den älteren Herren, denn m.W. ist dort Schleppen nur mit Antrieb durch Muskelkraft erlaubt.


----------



## Andal (21. August 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Respekt den älteren Herren, denn m.W. ist dort Schleppen nur mit Antrieb durch Muskelkraft erlaubt.


Die Kameraden sind findig. Vom "Schirmsegeln" bis hin zu mehr, oder weniger gut getarnten E-Motoren ist alles zu finden. Das Motorverbot gilt ja auch nur am Chiemsee so "konsequent". Wenn du von Übersee nach Prien fährst, mit E-Mot und nicht schleppst, ist alles in Sack & Tüten. Wenn du dann mit einem Schirm, gegen die böse Sonne  Richtung Hirschauer Bucht "segelst" und schleppst, kann dir auch keiner ans Wadl bieseln. 

Am Starnberger kannst du schleppen, wie es deine Börse hergibt.


----------



## Mikesch (21. August 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Respekt den älteren Herren, denn m.W. ist dort Schleppen nur mit Antrieb durch Muskelkraft erlaubt.


Bewegung und angeln hält fit.
Ein ehem. Vereinskamerad ist noch mit über 80 in seinem Boot unterwegs gewesen.
Erst vorgestern habe ich einen unserer "Vereinsrentner" getroffen, als er mit einem schönen Hecht den Bootsliegeplatz (Uferliegeplätze, nix Steg) verlassen hat als ich raus fuhr.


----------



## fishhawk (21. August 2020)

Hallo,



mikesch schrieb:


> noch mit über 80



Stimmt, wann die Jungs in Rente gegangen sind, hat er ja nicht geschrieben.


----------



## Andal (21. August 2020)

...wenn es Postler waren, topfit mit 50. Der Privatisierung sei Dank!


----------



## Mikesch (21. August 2020)

Auch dieses "Mädel" war hier in der Gegend aktiv.








						Deutschlands älteste Anglerin noch immer aktiv - FISCH & FANG
					

FISCH&FANG. Deutschlands erstes Anglermagazin. Immer faszinierend, lebendig und praxisnah. Und immer mit DVD!




					fischundfang.de


----------



## Slappy (21. August 2020)

Eine Frage in die Runde. 
Ich habe eine Balzer Nanopeitsche Barsch. Die hatte ich bis jetzt mit einer 0,08er Daiwa j-Brad gefischt. Allerdings raut die zu schnell auf. Hatte jetzt schon mehrfach das mir die Schnur mitten drin irgendwo gerissen ist. Jetzt such ich eine Alternative. Könnt ihr mir da etwas empfehlen?


----------



## Andal (21. August 2020)

Das die Schnur aufraut, hat einen Grund. Die Ringe. Also würde ich den Stock verticken und nicht die Schuld der Schnur zuweisen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. August 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> Eine Frage in die Runde.
> Ich habe eine Balzer Nanopeitsche Barsch. Die hatte ich bis jetzt mit einer 0,08er Daiwa j-Brad gefischt. Allerdings raut die zu schnell auf. Hatte jetzt schon mehrfach das mir die Schnur mitten drin irgendwo gerissen ist.




Evtl. hat eine Ringeinlage einen Sprung?


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. August 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir da etwas empfehlen?



Eine neue Rute ?
Mit Sicherheit.

Wie soll die sein im Gegensatz zur MK BP?
Preisrahmen?


----------



## Slappy (21. August 2020)

An den Ringen sehe ich keine Macke. 
Ich mag die BP irgendwie. Ist auch sehr gut geeignet für den Bach wo ich keinen Platz habe. 
Brauch erst mal einen neuen Kescher fürs Streetfishing. Deshalb ist eine neue Rute keine Alternative


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. August 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> An den Ringen sehe ich keine Macke.



Nimm mal einen Wattebausch und zieh und dreh den durch die Ringe.
Wenn davon was hängen bleibt, ist der Ring defekt.

Ich dachte du willst ne neue Rute?

Was für ne Rolle ist dran?
Kann evtl. auch am Schnurlaufröllchen liegen?


----------



## Slappy (21. August 2020)

Sorry, war eventuell etwas missverständlich geschrieben. Suche ne neue Schnur. 
Der Wattetest hat gezeigt das die Ringe in Ordnung sind.


----------



## hanzz (21. August 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> Daiwa j-Brad


Eigentlich eine sehr glatte Schnur, die lange glatt bleibt. 
Dass sie einfach so reisst, hat man schon von manchen gehört. Aber, dass sie von allein aufraut, eher nicht. 
Mir ging es so mit der Evo, welche andere wiederum in den Himmel loben. Diese war aber auch nicht rau geworden, ist halt mehrfach einfach durchgeknallt. 
Spulenrand evtl verkratzt?


----------



## hanzz (21. August 2020)

Nachtrag
In meinen Augen ist die J Braid im PL Verhältnis eine der besten und sehr leise. 
Aber ich denke dein Vertrauen in die Schnur ist nicht mehr vorhanden. 
Man kann da jetzt einiges empfehlen. 
Sunline, Climax (etwas laut, aber ok) oder wenn's etwas mehr kosten darf: Momoij, saugeile Schnur, aber finde ich vom Preis her unverschämt. 
Neben einer 0,10 Jbraid an der "schwereren Barschrute", nutz ich eine 0.07er von Kastking in blau an der UL Barschrute. Kann bis jetzt nix negatives berichten. Nicht so glatt, wie die Jbraid, aber noch im Rahmen und sehr günstig beim Chinesen. 
Wäre nur um jede Schnur schade, wenn es nicht an der Schnur liegen würde.


----------



## Slappy (21. August 2020)

Ne, der Spulenrand ist auch fehlerfrei. Nur der Bügel hat eine kleine Macke. 
Eventuell hab ich einfach Pech gehabt. Gibt ja immer mal Produktionsfehler.


----------



## Slappy (21. August 2020)

Hab auf einer anderen Rolle die Grand J-Braid in 0,16 für Hecht. Da gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. August 2020)

Überprüfe mal den Spitzenring auch wenn der heile ist... in ungünstigen Winkel von Schnur und Rute (etwa Drillstellung bzw. weniger als 90 grad) scheuert sich die Schnur am Ringhalter außen am Metall durch...
Bin selbst auch nicht draufgekommen, erst nach wechseln des Spitzenrings war mein Verschleiß weniger... Zuvor brauchte ich 2-3 mal neue Schnur pro Saison und jetzt reicht eine für Zwei Saisons... War immer überzeugt das ich zu viel geangelt habe als andere...
Und das war eine Fehlkonstruktion bei einer Rute von 270 ocken... lasse dich nicht täuschen, bin vorher auch nicht draufgekommen, für mich war alles normal...
Vielleicht liegt es daran wenn alles heile ist und die Schnur keine Mangelware ist...


----------



## phirania (21. August 2020)

Auch heute hat es wieder gezandert...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (21. August 2020)

Sers,

bin heute mal an meine Stammpfütze zum Barsch angeln hin. Da beim Gufieren auf Hecht immer Barsche hinterher sind wollte ich es mal austesten.
War dann doch nix mit Barsche fangen. Erst ein Sonnenbarsch, dann ein Flussbarsch und danach haben nur noch Minihechte (ca. 20 - 30 cm) gebissen!
Ob fingerlanger Gufi, Wobbler oder Spinner immer das gleiche! Verkehrte Welt nach dem vierten habe ich dann aufgehört macht ja kein Sinn sowas. Etwas gutes kann man aber dennoch da abgewinnen der See hat genug Fisch......

Grussen Michael


----------



## phirania (22. August 2020)

Der Dortmund-Ems-Kanal: Vom Ruhrgebiet zur Nordsee
					

265 Kilometer liegen zwischen Dortmund und dem Meer - immer geradeaus durch den Dortmund-Ems-Kanal. Er verbindet das Ruhrgebiet mit der Nordsee, führt durch Industrie und Natur, durch Häfen und Städte, über 40 Schleusen, vorbei an Anglern, Radlern und Ausflugslokalen. Gigantische Güterschiffe...




					www1.wdr.de


----------



## phirania (22. August 2020)




----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. August 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> Die hatte ich bis jetzt mit einer 0,08er Daiwa j-Brad gefischt.


Ihr seid ungenau mit der Schnur.
Alleine die J-Braid X4 und die J-Braid X8 sind sowas von verschieden, für noch verschiedener muss es dann schon eine Futura oder Fireline-Fusionsschnur sein! 
Sogar die Farbe macht noch einen Unterschied, wenigstens bei der J-Braid X8, wo ich bei dk.grüner und chartreuser von zwei verschiedenen Fabrikationen ausgehe.
Beste Grundlagen für einen großen Verwirrmichirrgarten, wo man in so einem Forumsstammtisch endlos aneinander vorbei reden kann!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. August 2020)

@Slappy & all

Es gibt einen ganz einfachen Grundtest für die Harmonie von Rute und Schnur:
Macht die Schnur bei einem scharfen Wurf Säge-/Kratzgeräusche?
Wenn dem so passiert, reibt immer irgendwo etwas, je mehr Reibegeräusche desto schlechter. Das können auch alle vorhandenen gekauften Stangenruten machen, was nicht heißt, dass es gut oder normal ist, sondern nur wie weithin einem schlechte=billige Ringeinlagen verkauft werden.
Und je dünner die Schnur, desto mehr fällt es auf und beschleunigt den Schnurverschleiß.

Allermeist sind es schlechte Ringeinlagen und sogar sehr oft einfach nur schlecht polierte Ränder, da gibt es nämlich Qualitätslevelunterschiede (selbst noch im Rutenbauteilehandel) und eben auch unterschiedlich Preislagen, am schlimmsten ist es immer beim Spitzenring wegen der starken Umlenkung beim Einholen, und am zweitstärksten belastet ist der Leitring.
Der Grundannahmemaßstab für "könnte gute Ringe sein" heißt im Stangenrutenhandel "orginal Fuji Alconite". Alconite sind ein entscheidendes bischen weniger hart und eben günstiger zu polieren und glätten als reales SiC, und deswegen wird das dort viel mehr mit gemacht.
Selbst "orginal Fuji Alconite" liegt preislich leider inzwischen eher auf Ruten der Preisklasse 250€ EVP, obwohl so ein einfacher Ringsatz nur 30€ kosten täte ...

Alles andere kann gut sein, selbst bei "orginal Fuji SIC" gibt es besonders die Unterschiede an den Rändern (=kratzen), insbesondere Spitzenring.
Und "orginal Fuji Torzite" reibt bei hoher Schrägstellung der platten Ringeinlagen (K-Ringe und so) auch mehr, als der Schnur gut tut.
Was für eine Bullshit-Innovation wie verbreitet verbaut, wenn gut durchlaufend, muss/müsste man jeden Ring/Einlagefläche haargenau parallel zur Schnurablaufachse ausrichten.


----------



## Hering 58 (22. August 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Auch heute hat es wieder gezandert...
> Anhang anzeigen 353598
> Anhang anzeigen 353599


Ein dickes Petri Kalle,schöner Zander.


----------



## phirania (22. August 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri Kalle,schöner Zander.


Dank Dir.
Nur an der Größe muß ich noch arbeiten...


----------



## Slappy (22. August 2020)

Ui, jetzt wird es ja sehr speziell. Finde ich gut   
Es ist eine x8 in Moosgrün (glaube so heißt die Farbe, ist das dunkle grün). 
Genaues hin hören ist etwas schwierig. Ich empfinde sie als sehr leise. Aktuell vermute ich das es tatsächlich der Spitzenring ist. Ich werde beim nächsten Einsatz mehr darauf achten ob die Schnur an den Halterungen irgendwo reibt. Außerdem werde ich die Rolle mal an einer anderen Rute testen.


----------



## Andal (22. August 2020)

So ein neuer, überlappender Spitzenring kostet wirklich nicht die Welt und ist mit einem Feuerzeug und etwas Heißkleber binnen Minuten ausgewechselt.









						Spinning/Casting
					

Fuji, Sea-Guide, PacBay, American Tackle, Sonstige




					www.tackle24.de


----------



## Hering 58 (22. August 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Dank Dir.
> Nur an der Größe muß ich noch arbeiten...


Das kommt ganz von alleine Kalle.


----------



## phirania (22. August 2020)

JA durch Streicheln an der richtigen Stelle.....


----------



## Hering 58 (22. August 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> JA durch Streicheln an der richtigen Stelle.....


ABBA nicht bei dir.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. August 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> Ui, jetzt wird es ja sehr speziell. Finde ich gut
> Es ist eine x8 in Moosgrün (glaube so heißt die Farbe, ist das dunkle grün).
> Genaues hin hören ist etwas schwierig. Ich empfinde sie als sehr leise. Aktuell vermute ich das es tatsächlich der Spitzenring ist. Ich werde beim nächsten Einsatz mehr darauf achten ob die Schnur an den Halterungen irgendwo reibt. Außerdem werde ich die Rolle mal an einer anderen Rute testen.


Ich betone nochmals den Spitzenring... Ich war bis dato auch nur der Meinung wenn ich zwei mal die Woche Angel und meine Kumpels zwei mal im Monat, ist der Verschleiß normal... Bei dünneren Schnur hört man die Geräusche deutlich leiser oder so gut wie garnicht als bei dickeren und groben Schnur ...


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. August 2020)

Mal eine Frage zu einem anderen Thema: Wann bzw. wie oft sollte man seine Köfis (8-12 cm) wechseln? Alle 4h, oder wie macht ihr das? 

Gewässer: Weicher Grund, kaum Strömung, starker Wind. Angelmethode: Auf Grund.


----------



## Andal (23. August 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu einem anderen Thema: Wann bzw. wie oft sollte man seine Köfis (8-12 cm) wechseln? Alle 4h, oder wie macht ihr das?
> 
> Gewässer: Weicher Grund, kaum Strömung, starker Wind. Angelmethode: Auf Grund.


Hängt vor allem vom Vorrat ab und wie gut sie die Würfe überstehen. Aber nach 4 h sollten sie mindestens gewechselt werden. Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen haben sie dann schon einen gewissen hout gout und der fördert nicht die Fängigkeit.


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. August 2020)

OK, Vorrat sieht gut aus, zwar noch eingefroren, aber egal. Frische stippen haut grade nicht hin, auch wegen dem Wind, der sich hoffentlich bald legt
Zur Zeit sind viele Fadenalgen am Grund in Ufernähe, da muß ich die Montagen schon weit raushauen!


----------



## Andal (23. August 2020)

Ich salze meine Köderfische gerne ein. Nicht bloss ein bisserl Salz drüber bröseln, sondern richtig kräftig. Dadurch werden sie erstens konserviert und zweitens auch stabiler, ohne hart zu werden. Drittens ist Salz im Süßwasser ein eher kostbares Gut, das sich die Fische nur selten entgehen lassen. Zum Salz kann man auch noch eine ordentliche Portion Belachan geben. Das enthält gut Aminosäuren und hebt das gute Aroma.


----------



## DenizJP (25. August 2020)

das bringt mich auf ne andere Frage 

kennt jemand das Verhalten und Vorkommen der Grundeln so ab Herbst / Winter?

normale Köderfische müsste man einfrieren (da hinge bei mir der Haussegen schief...) aber Grundeln müssten ja 24/7 laufen oder?


----------



## magi (25. August 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @Slappy & all
> 
> Es gibt einen ganz einfachen Grundtest für die Harmonie von Rute und Schnur:
> Macht die Schnur bei einem scharfen Wurf Säge-/Kratzgeräusche?
> ...



Haha! Erzähle das mal der Torzite-Jüngern...


----------



## Andal (25. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> das bringt mich auf ne andere Frage
> 
> kennt jemand das Verhalten und Vorkommen der Grundeln so ab Herbst / Winter?
> 
> normale Köderfische müsste man einfrieren (da hinge bei mir der Haussegen schief...) aber Grundeln müssten ja 24/7 laufen oder?


In den Winter rein gehen auch die Grundeln recht zäh her. So jedenfalls meine Erfahrung. Wenn du wirklich ausführlich mit Köderfischen angeln willst, dann wirst du auch um einen Vorrat nicht herumkommen. Frag mal deine Holde, was an eingfrorenen Köderfischen so anders wäre, als am Schnitzel, oder der Tomatensoße?


----------



## hanzz (26. August 2020)

Mir geht immer noch der Drecksack von Rapfen auf den Sack, der mich am Montag 1,5 Stunden zum Narren gehalten hat  
Die ganze Zeit hat er vor meinen Füßen geraubt. 
Attacken gab es nur auf einen Popper, aber ich wette er hat mich gesehen, absichtlich daneben gebissen und sich über mich lustig gemacht.
Ich meine, ein fettes Grinsen gesehen zu haben.
Ich war kurz davor mich mit Zweigen von den Büschen zu tarnen.  



DenizJP schrieb:


> normale Köderfische müsste man einfrieren (da hinge bei mir der Haussegen schief...)


Tüte sie ein und versteck sie in Baguette oder so


----------



## Lajos1 (26. August 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Mir geht immer noch der Drecksack von Rapfen auf den Sack, der mich am Montag 1,5 Stunden zum Narren gehalten hat
> Die ganze Zeit hat er vor meinen Füßen geraubt.
> Attacken gab es nur auf einen Popper, aber ich wette er hat mich gesehen, absichtlich daneben gebissen und sich über mich lustig gemacht.
> Ich meine, ein fettes Grinsen gesehen zu haben.
> ...



Hallo,

kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor .
Offensichtlich habe nicht nur ich mitunter mit psychopathischen Rapfen zu tun.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hering 58 (26. August 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> _Ich wollte hier einen Stammtisch eröffnen für alle Raubfischangler !
> Hier kann alles gepostet werden, von Forelleangeln bis Spinnfischen auf Hecht Wels oder Zander !
> 
> Was ich nicht möchte sind
> ...


Wo ist eigentlich unser Michael ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. August 2020)

Gute Frage ...

Letzte Aktivität 18. Juli 2020
Da hat er aber nur noch geliked.
Kenn' ich als das Stammtisch Overflow-Problem, wenn 2278 neue Beiträge auf das Lesen warten und man es nicht mehr schafft.


----------



## hanzz (26. August 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor .
> Offensichtlich habe nicht nur ich mitunter mit psychopathischen Rapfen zu tun.
> ...


Also bei mir war es für den Moment, der ja auch etwas länger angehalten hat, eher wie Psychotherapie. Er hat mir den Kopf frei gemacht. 
Das hab ich nach den letzten Wochen echt gebraucht. 
Mal gewinnt man, mal verliert man. 
Jetzt lach ich drüber   
Ach Angeln ist doch herrlich. 
Nur schade, dass es heut so stürmt. 
Wollt eigentlich heut los. Aber ab kommender Woche hab ich 3 Wochen Urlaub.


----------



## Chief Brolly (26. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> In den Winter rein gehen auch die Grundeln recht zäh her. So jedenfalls meine Erfahrung. Wenn du wirklich ausführlich mit Köderfischen angeln willst, dann wirst du auch um einen Vorrat nicht herumkommen. Frag mal deine Holde, was an eingfrorenen Köderfischen so anders wäre, als am Schnitzel, oder der Tomatensoße?



Also, bis zum 1.Juni habe ich im Kanal mit Wurm auf Aal, Karpfen... usw. geangelt, und da ist keine Grundel rangegangen! 

Ein Fischereiaufseher hat mir erzählt, das die Grundeln mit der Wärme "kommen"... Also von September/Oktober bis Ende Mai sind die entweder in großen Schwärmen im Winterrevier (Sportboothäfen, Schiffsanleger, Schleusenbereiche) oder sie fahren ab bis zu einer bestimmten Wassertemperatur ihren Stoffwechsel herunter und fressen kaum was... 

Gibt's eigentlich schon ein Buch über die Grundel und Ihre Lebensweise?


----------



## Snâsh (27. August 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich schon ein Buch über die Grundel und Ihre Lebensweise?



Das wird dann so ein bisschen apokalyptisch. Sie kam einmal von einem anderen Planeten mit dem Ziel die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reißen. Sie vermehrten sich im Untergrund bis Sie alles durchdrungen haben und Ihrem Ziel nichts mehr im Weg steht. 
Vorkommen: Überall
Fangzeit: Immer
Denkt immer daran: würde die Grundel die Tauwurmdose selber öffnen können, werdet ihr nicht mehr gebraucht... Könnte auch auf Tele5 bei Schlefaz laufen...


----------



## DenizJP (27. August 2020)

Ich wurde mal in Frankfurt in einer dunklen Gasse von ner Gruppe Grundeln ausgeraubt...

die Polizei hat es null interessiert!!!


----------



## hanzz (27. August 2020)

Snâsh schrieb:


> mit dem Ziel die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reißen.


Ich nenne meine gefangenen Grundeln auch immer Pinky und der Brain


----------



## hanzz (27. August 2020)

Au ha. Wenn man sich die Vorhersage für den Rheinpegel für kommende Woche anschaut, kann einem ja schlecht werden.
212cm am Montag Duisburg Ruhrort
Da sind die letzten Buhnen, welche jetzt noch etwas gefüllt sind, auch trocken.


----------



## Andal (27. August 2020)

Mal versuchsweise eine Lanze für das kleine Fischlein brechen...

Sie ist ja nicht hier, weil sie das unbedingt wollte. Man hat sie ungefragt eingeschleppt, als man meinte, Rhein, Main und Donau müssten einen Wasserweg bilden. Ein dicker Kerl aus Rott am Inn steckte wohl dahinter.

Derweil ist die Grundel, genau genommen sind es ja mehrere Arten, eigentlich ein hübscher und bemerkenswerter Fisch. Man muss sie sich nur mal näher ansehen. Klar sind sie hauptsächlich als Lästlinge bekannt. Aber das liegt wahrscheinlich vor allem daran, dass sie sehr klein bleiben. Würde sie größer werden, sagen wir mal an die 50 cm, hätte der Barsch als "Sportfisch" vermutlich das Nachsehen und es gäbe längst Grundel-Tournaments, wo die Eliten des Sportes um Ruhm und Ehren fischten. Grundeln sind vielleicht nicht die elegantesten Schwimmer, aber sie sind furchtlose Kämpfer und beherzt, bis zum Ende. Nebenbei machen sie auf dem Teller eine Bella Figura.

Und so ganz nebenbei haben sie ja auch den Speiseplan unserer heimischen Raubfische glänzend ergänzt. Eine Grundel als Köderfisch hält, macht was her und er, sie, es fängt ganz vorzüglich!


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. August 2020)

Scheinen auch sehr nahrhaft zu sein, die Dinger - jedenfalls wenn man verwertbare Barsche in Grundelgewässern fängt, haben die seit einigen Jahren

echt breite Kreuze und wiegen entsprechend.

Ich hatte neulich einen 28er Barsch, der hatte schon beachtliche 310g. !

Wenn knapp 30er Barsche in der Küche schon Portionsfische abgeben , dann immer her mit den Gründelchen...bin allerdings kein Friedfischangler und weiß daher nicht, welche Arten die Grundel so hauptsächlich dezimiert...

R.S.


----------



## Andal (27. August 2020)

Um eine Grundel zu kriegen, muss sich ein Barsch nicht strecken, jedenfalls nicht so, wie für einen gut schwimmenden Weissfisch. Grundeln sind einfaches, schnell verfügbares Futter.


----------



## Andal (27. August 2020)

...aber es scheint einen offensichtlichen Zusammenhang zwischen Grundeln und Wollhandkrabben zu geben. Seit Jahren sind mir im Rhein keine Wollhandkrabben mehr untergekommen. Denen scheinen die Grundeln nicht gut zu bekommen.


----------



## DenizJP (27. August 2020)

Und sie schmecken auch dem menschlichen Gaumen!

Sind immerhin ursprünglich Mittelmeerfische. Ich esse lieber einen Teller voller frittierter Grundeln bevor ich mich je wieder an einen Rapfen oder Döbel wage!


----------



## Andal (27. August 2020)

Wo die Grundeln ihre Urheimat haben, wollte ich nicht beantworten müssen....

"Die *Grundeln* (Gobiidae) sind eine Fischfamilie, die mit mindestens 130 Gattungen und etwa 1100 Arten[1] eine der artenreichsten Gruppen der Knochenfische darstellt. Sie gehört zu den Barschverwandten (Percomorphaceae)./..."









						Grundeln – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## DenizJP (27. August 2020)

hehe

zumindest das hier müsste für "unsere" Grundeln gelten.

" Grundeln leben in allen Meeren, vom Polarkreis bis in die Tropen. Obwohl die meisten Grundeln Meeresfische sind und im Flachwasser auf dem Meeresboden oder im Schutz von Höhlen, Korallen oder Felsen leben, haben viele Arten, besonders in der Alten Welt auch das Brack- und Süßwasser als Lebensraum erobert. "


----------



## hanzz (27. August 2020)

So morgen, bevor der Rhein leer ist , werd ich auch mal wieder die Barsche/Zander suchen. Werd mal ein paar Maden mitnehmen um Grundeln vorher zu fangen. Die kommen dann ans System als Köder für die Räuber.
Wie ich mein Glück dieses Jahr kenne, fang ich aber keine Grundel


----------



## DenizJP (27. August 2020)

lustigerweise herrschte bei mir die letzten Wochen Grundelarmut dafür Weißfisch-Reichtum.


----------



## DenizJP (28. August 2020)

@Andal  mal in Bezug auf deine Aussage mit dem Einsalzen und wie wertvoll das für die Fische in den Flüssen ist: wäre die Kombi Tiefkühl-KöFi plus Einlegen in Salz eine denkbare Methode um sie auch Gourmet-Fischen wie Zander und Co anzubieten?

aktuell fang ich nur kleine Zander aufgrund der KöFi-Größen...selbst ne handlange Grundel zu fangen ist aktuell ein Kampf...


PS: sehe es gibt auch solche "Lösungen": https://www.germantackle.de/Albatros-Koederfische-Rotaugen-10-12-cm


----------



## Andal (28. August 2020)

Probiere einfach aus, was dir in den Sinn kommt. Weniger als gar nix kannst du nicht fangen und todsichere Rezepte für Top-Fänge gibt es auch keine.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (28. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> PS: sehe es gibt auch solche "Lösungen": https://www.germantackle.de/Albatros-Koederfische-Rotaugen-10-12-cm



Hoi,
die Köfis kannst auch selber machen. In Salzlauge / -Lake einlegen, schauen das sich die Dinger in der Lauge / Lake nicht berühren fertig und sind dann recht lange haltbar. Habe das mal aus einer Angelzeitschrift und vor zwei Jahren mal probiert. Lauge: / Lake: 1 Liter Wasser rühren und dann Salz zugeben bis es sich nicht mehr auflöst! Fische bleiben recht zäh und beweglich. Wenn du übrig hast kannst es ja mal probieren. Die kamen dann ans Drachkovich-System zum Hechtangeln auf andere Raubfische habe ich die nicht probiert. Ob man die dann noch eingefrieren kann bzw. wie die Konsistenz da noch ist habe ich leider keine Ahnung weil noch nicht probiert. Einfacher Halber muss ich aber gestehen, dass ich die Köfis kräftig salze, einfriere und fertig. Wollte heute ans Wasser und Köfis stippen aber der Regen hat mich davon abgehalten.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Andal (28. August 2020)

Was die Haltbarkeit von eingesalzenen Köderfischen angeht, muss man sich keine großen Sorgen machen. 

Ich habe in Norwegen den Ködereimer zweimal neu angesetzt. Nicht weil es den Inhalt verdorben hätte, sondern weil der alte Kübel undicht wurde. Sonst hätte der locker die 4 Monate ohne Kühlung überstanden.

Wichtig ist einfach Salz. Zu viel Salz kann gar nicht sein!!!


----------



## DenizJP (28. August 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Einfacher Halber muss ich aber gestehen, dass ich die Köfis kräftig salze, einfriere und fertig




also direkt was gefangen wurde so in die Kühltruhe dann?

ohne Blase aufstechen etc?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2020)

Ich war heute los auf Barsch.
Von kleine bis "bratbar" war neben zwei Minihechten alles dabei.
Drei hab ich zum Essen eingeladen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. August 2020)

Schön, hattest wohl mal wieder Lust drauf ...

Waren die ordentlich agil im Widersetzen?


----------



## Minimax (28. August 2020)

Petri lieber @Professor Tinca ,
besonders der auf Photo Nr. 3 ist ein herrlich gefärbtes Tier.
Ich selbst komme ja momentan überhaupt nicht zum Angeln, umso dankbarer bin ich den Barschen des kleinen Teichs, die mir an den vergangenen Wochenenden einige wenige schöne Stunden mit der Spinne geschenkt haben. DIe Kurbelei macht schon Spass, ich gebs unumwunden zu.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schön, hattest wohl mal wieder Lust drauf ...
> 
> Waren die ordentlich agil im Widersetzen?




Jupp und jupp.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (28. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> also direkt was gefangen wurde so in die Kühltruhe dann?
> 
> ohne Blase aufstechen etc?



Genau,

mit Zewa trocken reiben, gut salzen und ab dafür...........

Grussen Michael


----------



## schwerhoeriger (28. August 2020)

Sers,

ich war heut mal Köfis für den Winter stippen. Hat recht gut gefunzt nur die Größe lies zu wünschen übrig! Nur jeder 20zigste Fisch war brauchbar. Nach dem Umstieg auf die Feerderrute und rüber an die andere Seerosenkante ging es mit den Größen dann. Gebissen haben nur Rotfedern und eine Schleie (die erste nach gut 15 Jahren "freu"). Während dem Feedern habe ich dann noch meine Köfirute ausgepackt (zum letzten mal vor gut 10 Jahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) aber auch nur weil ich eine neue Schnur auf die Rolle druff gemacht habe. Ich habe dieses Angeln doch tatsächlich verlernt sage und schreibe fünf Bisse habe ich gebraucht gebraucht bis ein kapitaler Hecht von 40 cm hängen blieb. Immer zu früh angeschlagen na ja lieber so als die Hechte zu verangeln. Werde es mal wieder öfter machen war ne schöne angelei...

Grussen Michael


----------



## schwerhoeriger (28. August 2020)

Doppelt............


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> @Andal  mal in Bezug auf deine Aussage mit dem Einsalzen und wie wertvoll das für die Fische in den Flüssen ist: wäre die Kombi Tiefkühl-KöFi plus Einlegen in Salz eine denkbare Methode um sie auch Gourmet-Fischen wie Zander und Co anzubieten?
> 
> aktuell fang ich nur kleine Zander aufgrund der KöFi-Größen...selbst ne handlange Grundel zu fangen ist aktuell ein Kampf...
> 
> ...



Nehme dir etwas Zeit und arbeite dich mit Gummi auf Zander ein...Kein Vergleich zum köfi...
Wenn du dich da intensiv reinfuchst dann fängste 10 mal so viele Zander wie auf köfi...
ich spreche nur aus eigener Erfahrung, wenn du dahinter kommst wann und wie dann lachst du nur wie einfach das ist...


----------



## Andal (28. August 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Nehme dir etwas Zeit und arbeite dich mit Gummi auf Zander ein...Kein Vergleich zum köfi...
> Wenn du dich da intensiv reinfuchst dann fängste 10 mal so viele Zander wie auf köfi...
> ich spreche nur aus eigener Erfahrung, wenn du dahinter kommst wann und wie dann lachst du nur wie einfach das ist...


Da kommen wir dann ganz nahe an die Diskussion Edgar Oppelt gegen den Rest der Welt heran.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. August 2020)

Zander auf Gummi fetzt einfach... Wenn die vor der oder auf der Packung stehen sind die nach dem zehnten Wurf auch am Haken ... Ich gehe nur nachts auf Zander, tagsüber ist mir das zu aufwendig...Es sei die Bedingungen sind gegeben wie trübes oder hohes Wasser etc. etc. ...


----------



## DenizJP (29. August 2020)

ich muss gestehen nachts angel ich mit GuFi wie ein blindes Huhn....

und an den Steinpackungen entlang ziehen mit Wobblern und Co war eher erfolglos..


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. August 2020)

Lass´ Dich nicht Jeck machen,

was am Niederrhein klappt, muss längst nicht am Main klappen.

Die Situation was Zander betrifft ( mittlerer Rheinabschnitt ) , ist jedenfalls die letzten 2-3 Jahrzehnte deutlich schlechter geworden , Rückgang sicher 80% (mindestens).

Gummi ist auch nicht in jeder Situation überlegen - ganz im Gegenteil !

Hat man allerdings  ein Revier ausgemacht, wo es ( noch ) "reichlich" Zander gibt , zählt das Angeln mit Gummifisch - auch nachts - zu den einfachsten Methoden.

Wenn er da steht, beißt er auch , wahrlich keine Kunst.

Ansitz hat aber auch was, ganz klar !

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (29. August 2020)

Also im Raum Duisburg habe ich dieses Jahr einen untermaßigen Zander gefangen.
Vielleicht wäre noch was gegangen, wenn ich weit in die Nacht weitergemacht hätte. Meine Stellen haben bis letztes Jahr eigentlich zum Abend hin immer Zander gebracht. Von Juni bis November.
Hab aber keine Lust mehr mit der Spinnrute lang in die Nacht zu angeln, um ein zwei Fische zu fangen. Ansitz und Feedern ist was anderes. Da kann es ruhig was länger dauern und es gibt vielfältige Fänge.
War gestern wieder am Rhein. Aber kein Barsch weit und breit, kein Zander weit und breit.
Rapfen haben geraubt. Machen auch Spaß, aber halt nicht der Zielfisch.
Bei dem Pegel werden zumindest die Zander ihre Aktivitäten auf die Nacht verlegt haben.
Vielleicht sieht es ab Wesel, Rees, Emmerich und nach NL hin besser aus. Aber mal eben 80km oder mehr für ein Feierabend Angeln runter reissen hab ich auch keine Lust zu.
Ob der Herbst jetzt besser aussehen wird, ist abzuwarten, aber bei dem Pegel sehe ich schwarz.
Klar gibt es mal ein besseres Jahr und auch mal ein schlechteres. Die Buhnenfelder, welche ich befische geben maximal 2 bis 3 Buhnen her. Der Rest ist leer und trocken.
Andere Stellen sehen nicht besser aus.
Volle Buhnen machen einfach mehr Spaß.
Klar es heisst Angeln, nicht Fangen.
Mal schauen, wie es sich weiter am Rhein entwickelt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. August 2020)

Moin hanzz,

sehe das mittlerweile ähnlich - der Aufwand für einen Zanderfang am Mittelrhein ist grenzwertig.

Gut, wenn man nachts Stunde um Stunde runterknüppelt , um die Buhnen / Häfen/ Kiesbänke schleicht und sucht und sucht und sucht, wirde es was geben - klar !

Aber entspanntes Angeln sieht für mich mittlerweile etwas anders aus , die wenige Zeit, die ich investieren kann , möchte ich auch ganz gerne mal etwas fangen !

Deswegen zählt der Barsch nun zu meinen Kandidaten mit der Spinnrute - da geht eigentlich fast immer was , die Drills sind auch ok an der feinen Spinne und der Barsch ist m.M. nach dem Zander in der Küche auch überlegen.

Aber wenn ich am Niederrhein/Holland unterwegs wäre, sähe das vllt- schon anders aus !

Feedern is nicht so meine Welt - aber wenn´s Spass macht, warum nicht?

Petri und hol noch was raus !

R.S.


----------



## Andal (29. August 2020)

Nachts auf Zander spinnen - ja! Aber dann nicht unbedingt mit Gummi, sondern Blech und Holz einfach monoton einziehen. Am besten in halbwegser Nähe zum Ufer. Da wo eben auch um die Zeit die Brut steht. Nicht zu nah, sonst werden es bloss kleine Zander. Buhnen sind eher kontraproduktiv, da sie vor allem Angler anziehen.


----------



## fishhawk (29. August 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Edgar Oppelt gegen den Rest der Welt



Zander-Eddy hat damals m.W. sicherlich seinen Beitrag zur Reduktion der Großzander im Rhein geleistet.
Ob er auch ein begnadeter Massenfänger war, weiß ich nicht.

Soweit ich weiß, musste er dann später aber seinen Zielfisch ändern.


----------



## Andal (29. August 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Von makelloser Gangart war er nicht, aber er hat Zander aus dem Rhein (südl. v. Mainz) geholt, die einem durchaus Respekt abnötigten. Denke mal, dass das heute auch noch möglich sein sollte, nur angelt eben kaum mehr einer, wie Old Eddy und wenn, dann ist er extrem wortkarg.


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. August 2020)

....Ich sach nur "handlange Döbel " hinter dem Buhnenkopf im Loch abgelegt 

R.S.


----------



## Andal (29. August 2020)

Die Bestenlisten der Zeitschriften sind da ja auch etwas aus dem Focus geraten. In Vorinternetzeiten ging es da noch richtig zur Sache. Kann sich noch wer an den "Herrn Herrmann" erinnern, der eine Zeit lang die Listen mit seiner Forelle aus dem Rhein aufmischte, bis endlich gewahr wurde, dass es ein Fisch aus einer Zucht war.


----------



## fishhawk (29. August 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> nur angelt eben kaum mehr einer, wie Old Eddy



Ich hab mal gelesen, dass er irgendwann auf Zielfisch Rapfen gewechselt wäre, weil das mit den Großzandern immer spärlicher wurde. Und das soll nicht an seiner Art zu angeln, sondern an veränderten Umweltbedingungen gelegen haben.

Ist aber nur Hörensagen.

Ne ähnliche Entwicklung musste ich an meinem ehemaligen Großzandergewässer auch hinnehmen.

Wobei ich im Gegensatz zu Eddy nicht aktiv an der Bestandsreduktion mitgewirkt habe und auch nicht auf Rapfen umgestiegen bin. Ich hab dann ein Ersatzgewässer gefunden, das aber nen längeren Anfahrtsweg erforderte.

Dort ging das zwar lange gut, aber dann doch nicht für ewig.  Ökosysteme verändern sich halt im Lauf der Jahre und nicht immer so, wie es dem einzelnen Angler genehm ist.

Wäre ich Wallerfan, würde ich jetzt paradiesische Zustände vorfinden.


----------



## fishhawk (29. August 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Kann sich noch wer an den "Herrn Herrmann" erinnern,



Falls Du "M.D. Ha....n" meinst, ja.  Der hatte ja nicht nur die Bachforelle, die er als IGFA-Rekord angemeldet hatte, am Start.
Wenn man mal aus Neugierde die Webseiten von Angelwettbewerben oder Rekordlisten durchklickt, findet man immer wieder mal Meldungen von ihm.


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. August 2020)

Ja, das gab aber sowieso ordentliches "Aufschlagen" - ich erinnere noch einen ezwa 10 Pfündigen Schuppi , der - war es so - 18 KILO haben sollte???

Wels ( wohl so um 85cm ) , der im Rang der Bestenlisten anfingen postmortal zu wachsen ? 

Achso: die Döbel bitte "halbtot" am Stahvorfach montiert - das war den Großzandern in der trüben Brühe früher SOWAS von egal !


----------



## fishhawk (29. August 2020)

Hallo,

die Größenangaben von M.D. H......n sollen ja durchaus korrekt gewesen  sein.

Der soll die Fische auch tatsächlich im Rhein gedrillt haben.

Da es aber scheinbar Belege gab, dass er die Fische vorher  lebend beim Teichwirt seinen Vertrauens abgeholt hatte, wurden sie nicht als Rekord anerkannt.

War wohl quasi die Steigerung zu Jörg Nötzli mit seinen Hechten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. August 2020)

Ich war heute nochmal los auf Barsch.
Neben dem 41er sehen die Bratbarsche irgendwie mickrig aus.


----------



## Jason (29. August 2020)

@Professor Tinca 
Na dann mal ein dickes Petri in die Ehemalige. 41cm..... alle Achtung. Lass dir schmecken.    

Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz (29. August 2020)

Schöne Barsche @Professor Tinca 
Fettes Petri


----------



## DenizJP (30. August 2020)

Überlege heute mittag mit Sohn und Co raus zu gehen.

Wetter App sagt für meinen Spot bedeckt bei 21 Grad mit 5-10% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit.


wäre für Zander auch tagsüber eigentlich nicht verkehrt oder? Werd neben ner Matchrute für meinen Sohn auch meine Heavy Feeder mitnehmen falls paar schöne KöFis gefangen werden sollten..


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. August 2020)

Petri zu den Barschen !

Ich setz die Dicken immer zurück , bei mir sind sie gerade zwischen 28-35cm. unterwegs, für mich die Besten zum Mitnehmen.

Kleinere kommen auch wieder rein , aber da hat wohl Jeder seine Vorlieben !

Die kamen gestern innerhalb von 15min, dann war der Trup weitergezogen bzw. es biss Nichts mehr...

R.S.


----------



## phirania (30. August 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war heute nochmal los auf Barsch.
> Neben dem 41er sehen die Bratbarsche irgendwie mickrig aus.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 354157


Dicke Retri zur Barschstrecke....


----------



## phirania (30. August 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Also im Raum Duisburg habe ich dieses Jahr einen untermaßigen Zander gefangen.
> Vielleicht wäre noch was gegangen, wenn ich weit in die Nacht weitergemacht hätte. Meine Stellen haben bis letztes Jahr eigentlich zum Abend hin immer Zander gebracht. Von Juni bis November.
> Hab aber keine Lust mehr mit der Spinnrute lang in die Nacht zu angeln, um ein zwei Fische zu fangen. Ansitz und Feedern ist was anderes. Da kann es ruhig was länger dauern und es gibt vielfältige Fänge.
> War gestern wieder am Rhein. Aber kein Barsch weit und breit, kein Zander weit und breit.
> ...



Meine Zander fange ich dies Jahr im DEK sehr gut.
In den Jahren zuvor lief es nicht so gut wie dies Jahr


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. August 2020)

Heute gab es bei mir wexelhaftes Wetter mit viel Regen, Wind und kleinen Fischen...........


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. September 2020)

Bei mir gab es heute n Minihecht und ein paar Bratbarsche.....


----------



## Hering 58 (1. September 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es heute n Minihecht und ein paar Bratbarsche.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 354382
> Anhang anzeigen 354383
> Anhang anzeigen 354384


Dickes Petri zur Barsch-strecke  Profe


----------



## Jason (1. September 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es heute n Minihecht und ein paar Bratbarsche.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 354382
> Anhang anzeigen 354383
> Anhang anzeigen 354384


Petri Andi. Fette Beute. Wann lädst du mich zum Essen ein?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. September 2020)

Heute nicht mehr. Bin zu müde zum Kochen......


----------



## Jason (1. September 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Heute nicht mehr. Bin zu müde zum Kochen......


Na dann Morgen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania (3. September 2020)




----------



## phirania (3. September 2020)




----------



## schwerhoeriger (3. September 2020)

Sers,

war mal fix am Wasser. Ist ein Tümpel mit vielen Teichrosen hier gibt es auch ein KuKö-Verbot! Habe ein trockenes Brötchen eingeweicht und französisches Angelbrot aufgeweicht. Das Angelbrot ist schon über 30 Jahre alt und hat noch immer funktioniert! Weiß der Deibel was die damals da rein gemacht haben aber für Rotfeder war es einfach Top. Brötchen anfüttern und Brot als Köder keine 10 Min. später hatte ich meine zehn Rotfedern. Hatten so um 10 bis 12 cm wollte da auch nicht nach Größe aussortieren. Köfirute ausgepackt und ab. So nach 20 Min. ohne Biss habe ich noch die Spinne ausgepackt und mit dem Drachko-Sytem nebenher gefischt. Ging dann recht flott  bzw. beknackt los. Sehe ich, dass an der Köfirute die Schnur am Startring eine kleine Schlaufe war. Spinne zwischen die Beine geklemmt und das Drachko im Wasser abgelegt.  Nach dem lösen der Schlaufe wollte ich dann das Drachko auswerfen ging aber nicht! Erst dachte ich hänge in der Teichrose aber nee ein Aal, nicht lang aber wirklich dick, hat sich am Köfi verbissen . War da echt baff aber auch zu überrascht und zu langsam um in raus zu ziehen da hatte er rechtzeitig den Köfi wieder losgelassen. Konnte dann am gleichen Platz  noch vier Hechte mit dem Drachko und zwei mit der Köfirute fangen aber der größte hatte gerade mal 60 cm sonst waren die richtig mini. Hatte auch noch drei Fehlbisse die Zwerge stürzen sich aktuell auf alles! Da hat es auch große Hechte drin aber bevor man da ein ordentlichen fängt hast fünf untermaßige am Haken. Bei der Köfirute und dem Drachko nicht lange gefackelt schnell angeschlagen und alle gefangen Hechte hingen sauber vorne am Maul!

Grussen Michael


----------



## phirania (4. September 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> war mal fix am Wasser. Ist ein Tümpel mit vielen Teichrosen hier gibt es auch ein KuKö-Verbot! Habe ein trockenes Brötchen eingeweicht und französisches Angelbrot aufgeweicht. Das Angelbrot ist schon über 30 Jahre alt und hat noch immer funktioniert! Weiß der Deibel was die damals da rein gemacht haben aber für Rotfeder war es einfach Top. Brötchen anfüttern und Brot als Köder keine 10 Min. später hatte ich meine zehn Rotfedern. Hatten so um 10 bis 12 cm wollte da auch nicht nach Größe aussortieren. Köfirute ausgepackt und ab. So nach 20 Min. ohne Biss habe ich noch die Spinne ausgepackt und mit dem Drachko-Sytem nebenher gefischt. Ging dann recht flott  bzw. beknackt los. Sehe ich, dass an der Köfirute die Schnur am Startring eine kleine Schlaufe war. Spinne zwischen die Beine geklemmt und das Drachko im Wasser abgelegt.  Nach dem lösen der Schlaufe wollte ich dann das Drachko auswerfen ging aber nicht! Erst dachte ich hänge in der Teichrose aber nee ein Aal, nicht lang aber wirklich dick, hat sich am Köfi verbissen . War da echt baff aber auch zu überrascht und zu langsam um in raus zu ziehen da hatte er rechtzeitig den Köfi wieder losgelassen. Konnte dann am gleichen Platz  noch vier Hechte mit dem Drachko und zwei mit der Köfirute fangen aber der größte hatte gerade mal 60 cm sonst waren die richtig mini. Hatte auch noch drei Fehlbisse die Zwerge stürzen sich aktuell auf alles! Da hat es auch große Hechte drin aber bevor man da ein ordentlichen fängt hast fünf untermaßige am Haken. Bei der Köfirute und dem Drachko nicht lange gefackelt schnell angeschlagen und alle gefangen Hechte hingen sauber vorne am Maul!
> 
> Grussen Michael



Na denn mal ein dickes Petri,
Bin leider aus Wettertechnischen Gründen  nicht los gekommen.werde ich am Wochenende nachholen.
Hecht und Wels fehlen mir dies Jahr noch....


----------



## Hering 58 (4. September 2020)

Wir versuchen es am Sonntag,hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.


----------



## phirania (4. September 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wir versuchen es am Sonntag,hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.



Vergiss die Bienenmaden nicht..
Die gehen imo ab wie Zäpfchen....


----------



## schwerhoeriger (4. September 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Na denn mal ein dickes Petri,
> Bin leider aus Wettertechnischen Gründen  nicht los gekommen.werde ich am Wochenende nachholen.
> Hecht und Wels fehlen mir dies Jahr noch....



Petri Dank,

mir fehlt dafür der Zander noch dieses Jahr. Gehe aber da auch nicht mehr speziell an den Rhein. Ich kann es mir nicht leisten an den Steinpackungen oder an den Buhnen die Haxen oder sonst was bei einem Sturz zu brechen! Die Frau braucht leider von mir Hilfe um den Alltag zu bestehen. Bekomme zwar Unterstützung vom Pflegedienst habe aber trotzdem viel an der Backe! Daher habe ich mich auf den Hecht fokussiert und es läuft diese Jahr unglaublich gut bzw. ist mein bestes Hechtjahr. Leider war die Größe bisher (85 cm) nicht berauschend kann aber ja noch werden  öhm hoffe ich mal.....

Grussen Michael 

noi heute lief es nicht abgeschneidert.....


----------



## Finke20 (5. September 2020)

Hallo in die Rund, ich möchte heute auch mal meinen Senf im Stammtisch hinterlasse.
Ich habe es gestern Abend tatsächlich mal wieder ans, bzw. auf Wasser geschafft.
Es ist komplett Windstill gewesen, die Peene hatte leichten Ausstrom und sehr viele recht große Krautfelder sind unterwegs gewesen.
Ich hatte es gezielt auf Barsche abgesehen. Es sind auch reichliche Fische unterwegs, doch die Größe lässt noch sehr zu wünschen übrig.
Doch den einen oder anderen Bratbarsch konnte ich zum Landgang überreden.











Top Köder sind die 5 cm Gummis von Lieblinsköder in den Farben Whisky und Captain am 4g Kopf gewesen.
Ich hatte es zu erst mit der Faulenzer Methode versucht, mit  fast keinen Fischkontakt.
Als viel effektiver hat sich das gleichmäße langsame einkurbeln und hin und wieder leichtes Twitschen erwiesen.


----------



## fishhawk (5. September 2020)

Hallo,



schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> hier gibt es auch ein KuKö-Verbot!



Spinnfischen mit Naturköder erlaubt, Kunstköder verboten.

Leuchtet mir jetzt auf den ersten Blick nicht besonders ein.


----------



## Michael.S (5. September 2020)

Der Barsch ist auch mein Zielfisch Nr. 1  , die Montage von Jörg Ovens finde ich ganz interessant  , Drop Shot ganz anders wie ich es kenne , werde ich sobald wie möglich Ausprobieren , die genaue Montage sieht man hier : https://yt3.ggpht.com/M0zXolqvMnpAJ...M7jXd07x7m55vvJqP1-8HP2WTiY1y8qFPphK=s1600-nd
nebenbei finde ich alle seine Videos sehr gut , mal was anderes


----------



## Andal (5. September 2020)

Zausel-Fishing - technischer Nährwert eher minimal ... Unterhaltung 10+ !


----------



## schwerhoeriger (5. September 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Konichi wa,

jo ist schon kurios  is aber so. Der Vorstand will es auch nicht zwingend ändern.
In diesem Fall kannst dich mit ner Mauer besser unterhalten als mit dem Präsi.

Grussen Michael


----------



## DenizJP (6. September 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Konichi wa,


----------



## hanzz (7. September 2020)

Ein herzliches Petri allen Fängern 
Ich war gestern auch mal los. 
Zielfisch war der Zander. 
Ich hatte ein gutes Gefühl, denn der Pegel am Rhein war gestiegen. Als ich los bin, war es leicht bewölkt. 
Die ersten zwei Buhnen ging leider nichts, also weiter. Konnte dann zwei kleine Barsche und einen ca 30cm Zander fangen. Immerhin etwas mehr als die letzten Wochen. 

Nun war es dunkel und ich bin zurück zu den ersten zwei Buhnen, die mir in den letzten Jahren eigentlich immer Zander gebracht haben. 
Hier gab es dann einen 45er Zander. 
Die nächste halbe Stunde aber nichts mehr. 
Erst dachte ich, bleib hier und warte bis wieder Fische kommen, aber bin dann doch nochmal weiter. 

Das war die richtige Entscheidung. 
Es gab nach ein paar Würfen einen heftigen Biss und direkt ein großer Widerstand. Es gab aber keine typischen Kopfschläge eines Zanders. Vielleicht ein Wels? 
Als der Fisch an die Oberfläche kam, ist mir das Herz fast stehen geblieben. Dachte erst, das kann kein Zander sein. Aber es war tatsächlich ein riesen Zander. 
97cm hatte der Fisch. Einfach Hammer


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. September 2020)

Yeah!


----------



## fishhawk (7. September 2020)

Hallo,



hanzz schrieb:


> Aber es war tatsächlich ein riesen Zander.



Na dann Petri, da hast Du wohl die richtige Entscheidung getroffen.

Ich finde auch das Bild und die Präsentation gut.  Macht sicher nicht nur im Sommer durchaus  Sinn.


----------



## Andal (7. September 2020)

Das ist mal eine Hausnummer!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (7. September 2020)

Sers,

eigentlich wollte ich mal nach meinem Boot schauen und etwas sauber machen. Hm Wasser zieht ordentlich, Stecken ist dabei und so ging es aus: Drei mal vom Ufer geworfen ( ca. 65 cm) danach vom Boot aus sieben mal geworfen (ca. 60 cm). Kescherbilder sind halt nicht so pralle habe zwar so ein Breites Maßband von Daiwa zum drauf legen mir ist aber der Aufwand da zu groß bzw. sind die bei mir nach einem kurzen "knackigen" Drill total fit und ruck zuck wieder im Wasser!

Grussen Michael

Jo Boot habe ich etwas gereinigt...............


----------



## Lil Torres (7. September 2020)

@hanzz fettes, fettes petri zu diesem traumfisch!! 

wahnsinn!!


----------



## phirania (8. September 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Petri allen Fängern
> Ich war gestern auch mal los.
> Zielfisch war der Zander.
> Ich hatte ein gutes Gefühl, denn der Pegel am Rhein war gestiegen. Als ich los bin, war es leicht bewölkt.
> ...


Dickes Petri.
So macht das angeln Spass.


----------



## phirania (8. September 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> eigentlich wollte ich mal nach meinem Boot schauen und etwas sauber machen. Hm Wasser zieht ordentlich, Stecken ist dabei und so ging es aus: Drei mal vom Ufer geworfen ( ca. 65 cm) danach vom Boot aus sieben mal geworfen (ca. 60 cm). Kescherbilder sind halt nicht so pralle habe zwar so ein Breites Maßband von Daiwa zum drauf legen mir ist aber der Aufwand da zu groß bzw. sind die bei mir nach einem kurzen "knackigen" Drill total fit und ruck zuck wieder im Wasser!
> 
> ...


Auch ein dickes Petri..


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. September 2020)

Petri hanzz , das ist schon der Endgegner  

Prima gemacht, Petri heil !

R.S.


----------



## Forelle74 (8. September 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Petri allen Fängern
> Ich war gestern auch mal los.
> Zielfisch war der Zander.
> Ich hatte ein gutes Gefühl, denn der Pegel am Rhein war gestiegen. Als ich los bin, war es leicht bewölkt.
> ...


Petri zu dem tollen Fisch. 
So einen werd ich warscheinlich nie erwischen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. September 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Petri allen Fängern
> Ich war gestern auch mal los.
> Zielfisch war der Zander.
> Ich hatte ein gutes Gefühl, denn der Pegel am Rhein war gestiegen. Als ich los bin, war es leicht bewölkt.
> ...



Voll der Hammer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Fettes Petri, richtig, richtig geiler Zetti!!!
Meine Freude ist bei Dir, haste dir mehr als verdient...


----------



## phirania (9. September 2020)

Heute am Kanal gab es mal wieder Zander.
Leider Untermaßig also durfte er schnell wieder zurück ins Wasser.


----------



## hanzz (10. September 2020)

@all 
Vielen vielen Dank für die Petris.


----------



## phirania (11. September 2020)

Heute mal wieder am Kanal a geschneidert.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. September 2020)

Gestern mal am See auf Hecht,leider wieder geschneidert.


----------



## Skott (12. September 2020)

Hallo,
ich war heute mal bei dem schönen Wetter 3,5 Stunden in Essen-Kettwig an der unteren Ruhr, um mein Glück auf Barsch zu versuchen...
Ich habe Gummifisch, Spinner und Wobbler probiert und tapfer abgeschneidert, nicht ein Zupfer...
Es war aber trotzdem sehr schön am Wasser und neben einem Reiher und einem Kormoran habe ich zum ersten Mal an der Ruhr einen Eisvogel gesehen, den
kannte ich bisher nur von meiner Wupper.












Wilde Pfeffeminze, die roch besser, als der edelste Tee...


----------



## Sonfishinghamburg (12. September 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Hier meine ersten Fänge dieses Jahr.
> Nur Raubfisch....
> Anhang anzeigen 347656
> Anhang anzeigen 347657
> ...


Wow


----------



## phirania (12. September 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Gestern mal am See auf Hecht,leider wieder geschneidert.
> Anhang anzeigen 355093



Mit Köder geht das aber Besser .....


----------



## phirania (12. September 2020)

@Hering 58 und @ Skott 
Schöne Gewässer habt ihr da.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (13. September 2020)

Heda,

ich war gestern auch kurz mit der Posenrute auf Hecht unterwegs und es gab auch einen Biss aber etwas merkwürdigen. Immer nur ein Zupfen, ein vorbei kommender Spezi zu mir: Sag haste da nen lebenden Kölfi dran. Ich? nö so was mach ich nicht! Habe dann mal angeschlagen und es blieb auch etwas hängen fühlte sich wie ein Sack an oder so. Kurz vorm Ufer konnten wir das Ding dann erkennen eine Gelbwangenschildkröte (gute 30 cm) hat sich mit dem Panzer im Hakenbogen verkeilt. Wollte noch ein Foto machen aber als ich die Spannung verloren habe hat sich das Vieh wieder gelöst.
Fisch gab es diesmal keinen..

Grussen Michael


----------



## Andal (13. September 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Heda,
> 
> ich war gestern auch kurz mit der Posenrute auf Hecht unterwegs und es gab auch einen Biss aber etwas merkwürdigen. Immer nur ein Zupfen, ein vorbei kommender Spezi zu mir: Sag haste da nen lebenden Kölfi dran. Ich? nö so was mach ich nicht! Habe dann mal angeschlagen und es blieb auch etwas hängen fühlte sich wie ein Sack an oder so. Kurz vorm Ufer konnten wir das Ding dann erkennen eine Gelbwangenschildkröte (gute 30 cm) hat sich mit dem Panzer im Hakenbogen verkeilt. Wollte noch ein Foto machen aber als ich die Spannung verloren habe hat sich das Vieh wieder gelöst.
> Fisch gab es diesmal keinen..
> ...


----------



## Finke20 (14. September 2020)

Ich habe heute dem kleinen Flüsschen einen besuch abgestattet, indem ich im Frühjahr erfolgreich Döbel gefangen habe.
Dieses mal hatte ich kein Schwimmbrot im Gepäck, sondern kleine Künstköder. 






Ich versuchte es an den Stellen, wo die Döbel an den Haken gegangen sind.
Doch dieses mal konnten nur Barsche dem Köder nicht widerstehen.

Ich versuchte es mit kleinen Wobbler und Spinner, doch dieses erwiesen sich nicht als erfolgreich. 
So kamen meine 5 cm Gummifische von Lieblingsköder am 4 g Kopf zum Einsatz und siehe da es gab die ersten Barsche.
Nicht unbedingt Riesen aber trotzdem sehr schöne Fische.
Ach ja die Köderfarbe ist Sunny gewesen.

Hier sind mal einige für euch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2020)

Petri Heil @Finke20 !


----------



## phirania (14. September 2020)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute dem kleinen Flüsschen einen besuch abgestattet, indem ich im Frühjahr erfolgreich Döbel gefangen habe.
> Dieses mal hatte ich kein Schwimmbrot im Gepäck, sondern kleine Künstköder.
> 
> 
> ...


Petri schöne Punker


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. September 2020)

War letzten Freitag am Wöhrder See in Nürnberg. Habe Köfis gestippt, es haben viele kleine Barsche so um 7-10cm auf Maden gebissen und auch Rotaugen um 10 cm. 
Die Stelle sah sehr interessant aus, da rechts neben mir ein Baum im Wasser lag. Ich rechnete mir daher gute Chancen auf Aale, größere Barsche, Zander Hecht und Wels aus! 

Es ging aber weder am Tag noch in der Nacht außer einem Barsch, gar nichts... Hat mich ziemlich enttäuscht..


----------



## Forelle74 (14. September 2020)

Petri an alle Fänger  .


----------



## trawar (14. September 2020)

Gestern ab 16Uhr 3 stunden an einer Mündung zur Maas alles probiert, ausser 3 zaghafte Bisse ging leider rein garnichts.


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. September 2020)

@Chief Brolly 

Das ist doch ein feiner, dicker Barsch !

Petri, die sind sehr lecker und reicht für ein Essen ! 

R.S.


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. September 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> @Chief Brolly
> 
> Das ist doch ein feiner, dicker Barsch !
> 
> ...


 
Danke! Als meine Köfis nicht gingen, hab ich mal die Spinnrute ausgepackt und nen kleinen Wobbler montiert. 

Am Baum ausgeworfen, dachte ich fast an einen Hänger... Musste den Barsch nur davon abhalten, in die Äste und Zweige zu ziehen, denn dann hätte ich ihn bestimmt verloren!  Der war voll lecker und dazu gab's knusprige Bratkartoffeln....mmmmmh!


----------



## yukonjack (16. September 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wollte auch hier mal ein Hallo in die Runde schicken. ..... ich war paar Tage unterwegs und bin im Moment etwas beschäftigt!
> Wir lesen uns aber bald wieder hier!
> Hoffe es geht euch allen gut?
> 
> LG Michael


Lange nichts mehr von dir gehört


----------



## DenizJP (18. September 2020)

Dank Facebook kann ich mich nun wie die Profis ernähren und auch angeln...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (19. September 2020)

Also ich bin mal gespannt!   20 cm und 60g!
Wird wohl nachher noch am Wasser getestet!

Grussen Michael


----------



## tomxxxtom (19. September 2020)

Da suche mal schon einem Psychotherapeuten - für die Fische.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (19. September 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Also ich bin mal gespannt!   20 cm und 60g!
> Wird wohl nachher noch am Wasser getestet!
> 
> Grussen Michael



Haha,

da bin ich wieder Bilder sagen ja mehr als Worte.... einmal 73 cm und 64 cm.........
Das Ding wird weiter getestet......

Grussen Michael


----------



## Hering 58 (19. September 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Haha,
> 
> da bin ich wieder Bilder sagen ja mehr als Worte.... einmal 73 cm und 64 cm.........
> Das Ding wird weiter getestet......
> ...


Dickes Petri, das sind ja zwei Prachtburschen.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (19. September 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri, das sind ja zwei Prachtburschen.



Ich danke dir, ist schon fast unverschämt wa?

Grussen Michael


----------



## phirania (20. September 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Also ich bin mal gespannt!   20 cm und 60g!
> Wird wohl nachher noch am Wasser getestet!
> 
> Grussen Michael



Haarige Angelegenheit....
Aber fängig.
Petri schöne Hechte.


----------



## DenizJP (20. September 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Haarige Angelegenheit....
> Aber fängig.
> Petri schöne Hechte.



mal ein Video gesehen wo einer nen Köder aus seinen eigenen Haaren gebastelt hat und der hat Hechte gefangen


----------



## Bootsy48 (20. September 2020)

Hallo in die Runde! 
Wollte mal in die Runde fragen ob ihr auf Hecht auch schon mal Fischfetzen an der Pose anbietet. 
Hintergrund ist das ich an meinem Vereinssee gerne auf Raubfisch mit Pose Angel, aber bisher mit ganzen Köder Fisch wenig Erfolg hab. 
Danke für euer Feedback


----------



## Mooskugel (20. September 2020)

Heute Nachmittag noch kurz am See gewesen. Es gab 6 Barsche. Der größte hatte 35 cm.


----------



## tomxxxtom (20. September 2020)

Na Bitte, es geht doch einen Barsch zu zeigen ohne Orale Vergewaltigung.
Petri.


----------



## Forelle74 (20. September 2020)

Bootsy48 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde!
> Wollte mal in die Runde fragen ob ihr auf Hecht auch schon mal Fischfetzen an der Pose anbietet.
> Hintergrund ist das ich an meinem Vereinssee gerne auf Raubfisch mit Pose Angel, aber bisher mit ganzen Köder Fisch wenig Erfolg hab.
> Danke für euer Feedback


Hallo 
Ne Fischfetzen hab ich noch nie probiert. 
Ich hänge meistens den Köfi im Rücken ein und lasse ihn treiben. 
Das klappt bei uns besser wie stationär. 
Grad im nicht so arg tiefen Wasser.


----------



## Jason (20. September 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Na Bitte, es geht doch einen Barsch zu zeigen ohne Orale Vergewaltigung.
> Petri.


Wahre Worte. Ich sehe das auch nicht so gerne, wenn der Finger im Maul steckt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Forelle74 (20. September 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Wahre Worte. Ich sehe das auch nicht so gerne, wenn der Finger im Maul steckt.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Vor allen nicht wenn sie grad paar Zentimeter groß sind.


----------



## Jason (20. September 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Vor allen nicht wenn sie grad paar Zentimeter groß sind.


Aus welchem Grund steckt man eigentlich so einem Fischchen den Finger in den Hals? So wie es @Luis2001 gezeigt hat, geht es doch auch.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Forelle74 (20. September 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund steckt man eigentlich so einem Fischchen den Finger in den Hals? So wie es @Luis2001 gezeigt hat, geht es doch auch.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das frag ich mich auch.
Ist ja kein Fingerhut.


----------



## Slappy (20. September 2020)

Weil einem es so beigebracht wird und der Fisch nicht mehr weg kommt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. September 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund steckt man eigentlich so einem Fischchen den Finger in den Hals?




Weil es praktisch ist.
So kann  er nicht abhauen und an sticht sich nicht an Flossen oder Kiemendeckeln.
Man sollte hn allerdings unter dem Körper stützen mit ein paar Fingern. So wie hier:


			https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/foto-des-heutigen-tages.308547/page-108#post-5090070


----------



## phirania (21. September 2020)

Na denn mal ein dickes Petri an Alle Fänger hier in der Runde.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. September 2020)

Ich war heute ein bisschen spinnen. Es gab Bärsche und kleine Hechte. Größere Fänge waren heute bei Ententeichwetter und knalligem Sonnenschein nicht drin.


----------



## Forelle74 (21. September 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war heute ein bisschen spinnen. Es gab Bärsche und kleine Hechte. Größere Fänge waren heute bei Ententeichwetter und knalligem Sonnenschein nicht drin.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355704
> Anhang anzeigen 355705
> ...


Petri. 
Schöne Fische


----------



## Andal (21. September 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war heute ein bisschen spinnen. Es gab Bärsche und kleine Hechte. Größere Fänge waren heute bei Ententeichwetter und knalligem Sonnenschein nicht drin.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355704
> Anhang anzeigen 355705
> ...


Das erinnert mich an einen Vortrag von Uli Beyer über das perfekte Angelwetter. Nach einer guten Stunde kam er zum Schluss: es gibt kein wirklich uneinträgliches Wetter - nur solches, dass man einfach nicht schätzt!


----------



## Jason (21. September 2020)

Petri Heil @Professor Tinca 
Der Hecht hat doch bestimmt nen halben Meter.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. September 2020)

Danke.
Ja so'n bissl über 50cm denke ich mal......ein halber Hahn also.


----------



## Andal (21. September 2020)

Wobei "ein halber Meter" viel mehr hermacht, als 50 cm!


----------



## Fruehling (21. September 2020)

Abtropfgewicht?


----------



## schwerhoeriger (21. September 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich war heute ein bisschen spinnen. Es gab Bärsche und kleine Hechte. Größere Fänge waren heute bei Ententeichwetter und knalligem Sonnenschein nicht drin.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355704
> Anhang anzeigen 355705
> ...


 Ahhh,

meckern auf hohem Niveau 

Petri grussen Michael


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. September 2020)

*A blast from the past...*

ABU Suecia 322 Zoom & ABU 505 + ABU Hi-Lo LYS* *






ABU Hi-Lo LYS (GLOW IN THE DARK)*  




*


----------



## Finke20 (24. September 2020)

Heute besuchte ich einen kleinen Kanal, die Wasserpflanzen sind noch reichlich vorhanden. So das ich nur mit Oberflächenködern und sehr flach laufenden Ködern fischen konnte.






Zuerst versuchte ich es mit einem Illex  Clyde Mud Sucker es gab auch eine Attacke, aber ansonsten gab es nichts. 
Dann wechselte ich auf Salmo Silder F 7 cm und es erwies sich als besserer Köder.
Es gab in zwei Stunden, insgesamt  5 Hechte zwischen 48 cm - 68 cm.


----------



## phirania (25. September 2020)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Heute besuchte ich einen kleinen Kanal, die Wasserpflanzen sind noch reichlich vorhanden. So das ich nur mit Oberflächenködern und sehr flach laufenden Ködern fischen konnte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dickes Petri.
Hecht fehlt mir dies Jahr noch.


----------



## Finke20 (25. September 2020)

#phirania,

mir fehlen dieses Jahr noch einige Fischarten  .


----------



## Forelle74 (25. September 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Dickes Petri.
> Hecht fehlt mir dies Jahr noch.


Hecht hatte ich schon in immerhin 2 heuer.
Was für 4 Hechtansitze gar nicht so schlecht ist finde ich.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (26. September 2020)




----------



## Slappy (27. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen. 

Eine Frage zur Savage Gear Mpp2. 
Ich habe jetzt schon öfter gelesen das die in der Preisklasse ein Hit sein soll.

Frage 1
Was ist so toll an der Rute? 

Frage 2 
Von welchem WG wird hier gesprochen oder sind die alle gut? 

Frage 3
Sind die Ruten eher zum Jiggen gut oder kann man mit denen auch Wobbler gut twitchen? 

Der Grund meiner Fragen ist denke ich klar. Ich brauche eine neue Rute um Hechten nachzustellen. 
Gefischt wird quasi ausschließlich vom Ufer aus am mittleren Fluß mit viel Bäumen im Wurfbereich. Ggf. wird die auch mal am Weiher genommen. Aber die sind auch nicht so groß. 
An Ködern kommen bei mir Gummi von ca. 9-15cm mit 5-15g Köpfen zum Einsatz. In Zukunft sollen aber auch zunehmend Wobbler und Co zum Einsatz kommen sowie Spinner.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (27. September 2020)

Heda,

nach dem fixen Erfolg von letzter Woche mit der Miuras Mouse bin ich wieder an den Altrhein bei uns. Dachte da echt es wird sogar besser weil der Wasserstand wieder gut hoch ging. Aber Pustekuchen habe ausschließlich die Mouse gefischt war recht zäh das ganze heute. Eine Fehlattacke und ein knapp Sechziger das wars. Habe das Teil ca. vier Stunden durch das Wasser gezogen und jetzt fällt mit schier der Arm ab bzw. rechter Arm sowie Schulter schmerzen und das obwohl ich zwei mal die Woche im Studio Gewichte stemme  . Zum Fischen werde ich erst wieder nächstes Wochenende kommen da muss der Arm dann wieder fit sein!! 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. September 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> Frage 1
> Was ist so toll an der Rute?




Nix.
Das ist eine brauchbare Durchschnittsrute mit der man gut Blinker, ASpinner und Cranks einleiern kann.
Für alles andere nicht schnell genug und auch die Rückmeldung ist nur durchschnittlich.

Alles dem Preis entsprechend.................


----------



## Slappy (27. September 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nix.
> Das ist eine brauchbare Durchschnittsrute mit der man gut Blinker, ASpinner und Cranks einleiern kann.
> Für alles andere nicht schnell genug und auch die Rückmeldung ist nur durchschnittlich.
> 
> Alles dem Preis entsprechend.................


OK, wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen ein echtes Highlight zu finden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. September 2020)

Wenn es denn Savage Gear sein soll, sind die XLNT3 Ruten empfehlenswert und auch die Custom Predator sind sehr gut.
Kosten aber auch dementsprechend.


----------



## Slappy (27. September 2020)

Markentechnisch bin ich durchaus flexibel. 
Für Rute und Rolle stehen max. 200€ zur Verfügung. 
Ist aber auch nichts was jetzt auf biegen und brechen sofort gekauft werden soll. Eventuell November möchte ich die erst holen.


----------



## Joe G (28. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin jetz endlich auch Angler. Hab im Frühsommer, als es Corona zuließ, begonnen.
Ich geh nur auf Raubfisch und hab bisher jede Menge Barsche und etliche Hechte gefangen.
Macht irre Spaß und ich plane schon den nächsten Angeltag  

Größter Erfolg: Hecht, 95 cm und vor einer Woche Hecht, 80 cm
Location: Bayern, Oberpfalz


----------



## Forelle74 (28. September 2020)

Joe G schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin jetz endlich auch Angler. Hab im Frühsommer, als es Corona zuließ, begonnen.
> Ich geh nur auf Raubfisch und hab bisher jede Menge Barsche und etliche Hechte gefangen.
> Macht irre Spaß und ich plane schon den nächsten Angeltag
> ...


Petri, schöner Hecht


----------



## phirania (29. September 2020)

Joe G schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin jetz endlich auch Angler. Hab im Frühsommer, als es Corona zuließ, begonnen.
> Ich geh nur auf Raubfisch und hab bisher jede Menge Barsche und etliche Hechte gefangen.
> Macht irre Spaß und ich plane schon den nächsten Angeltag
> ...


Von mir auch ein dickes Petri zum schönen Hecht..


----------



## DenizJP (29. September 2020)

So die Herren! Jetzt werden Tauis und Aalhaken erstmal eingemottet bis nächsten März.

Dafür will ich nun verstärkt wieder mit Spinnrute auf Zander und Hecht gehen 



kleine Frage hierzu: ich faulenze auf Zander hauptsächlich. Im Herbst beim kälteren Wetter eher langsamer angehen oder eher schnell? Das Wasser ist ja nun eigentlich wieder sauerstoffhaltiger.


----------



## jkc (29. September 2020)

Moin, das ist absolut tagesformabhängig, ich habe selbst im tiefsten Winter bei eisigen Temperaturen schon deutlich besser mit einer richtigen zackigen Köderführung gefangen. Also immer beides ausprobieren...
Edit: Tendenziell würde ich im Herbst zumindest solange die Wassertemperaturen noch zweistellig sind nicht zu sehr auf eine ultralangsame Köderführung achten. Es ist meiner Meinung nach zu der Zeit meist wichtiger Fische zu finden als denen bis zum erbrechen im Sichtfeld rumzutanzen.
Lieber schneller fischen und dafür mehr Strecke machen, als da Zeit zu verlieren wo gerade eh  nix los ist.

Grüße JK


----------



## DenizJP (29. September 2020)

Ich gestehe ich bin so ein Verweil-Typ xD

Muss mich mehr zwingen Strecke zu machen...


----------



## Fruehling (29. September 2020)

Snoeken heißt Soeken!
-Bertus R., 112, NL-


----------



## DenizJP (29. September 2020)

Vergesst alles!

Ich geh nun mit ner 80kg Geflochtenen und 40kg Vorfach Extrem-Stippen


----------



## Joe G (29. September 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Vergesst alles!
> 
> Ich geh nun mit ner 80kg Geflochtenen und 40kg Vorfach Extrem-Stippen



der absolute Hammer !!!
DAS IST ANGELN


----------



## el.Lucio (29. September 2020)

Mich würde ja mal interessieren was das für ne rute ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. September 2020)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Mich würde ja mal interessieren was das für ne rute ist.












						Shimano Rod Borderless Limited GL Guideless P Model P900-T From Stylish anglers  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Shimano Rod Borderless Limited GL Guideless P Model P900-T From Stylish anglers bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## el.Lucio (29. September 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Shimano Rod Borderless Limited GL Guideless P Model P900-T From Stylish anglers  | eBay
> 
> 
> Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Shimano Rod Borderless Limited GL Guideless P Model P900-T From Stylish anglers bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Ooha, das ist dann doch nicht meine Preisliga


----------



## Fruehling (30. September 2020)

So fischen "Experten" auf Hecht...


----------



## jkc (30. September 2020)

Ist das ein Teamangler einer Marke?

Auf die Schnelle ist Varivas der einzige Anbieter den ich mit 1,05er Fluo gefunden habe. Wenn's noch mehr gibt gerne bescheid sagen...


----------



## Fruehling (30. September 2020)

Weiß ich nicht.


----------



## jkc (30. September 2020)

Jedenfalls gibt's noch mehr Anbieter mit der Stärke. Momoi Neo, Strike Wire von Strike Pro z.B. und auch in Hardmono z.B von Savage Gear oder Climax.
Wäre nicht ganz uninteressant welches Material genau es war,... wobei die ohnehin alle keine Option sein sollten.


----------



## Fruehling (30. September 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> ...wobei die ohnehin alle keine Option sein sollten.



Das ist der Punkt.


----------



## Joe G (30. September 2020)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Ooha, das ist dann doch nicht meine Preisliga



und bei dem Preis is nicht mal ne Rolle dabei :-/


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Oktober 2020)

Heute mal am Verreinsweiher gewesen. 
2 schöne Regenbogen Forellen  in knapp 2h.
Da kann man nicht meckern. 
Beide hatten 35/38 cm.
Hier ein Bild von der größeren.





Grüße Michi


----------



## Slappy (3. Oktober 2020)

Petri. 
Ich war heute auch am Vereinsgewässer. 
Genauer im Steinbruch. Da das Herbstfischen abgesagt wurde, wurden in allen Teichen Forellen besetzt. Karpfen und Schleien sollen noch kommen. 

2 schöne konnte ich mitnehmen 38 und 41cm. Eine war zu klein für meinen Geschmack und eine ist ausgestiegen. 

Leider sind es die typischen Besatzfische. 
Ein kleinerer Barsch ließ sich auch blicken.


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Oktober 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> Petri.
> Ich war heute auch am Vereinsgewässer.
> Genauer im Steinbruch. Da das Herbstfischen abgesagt wurde, wurden in allen Teichen Forellen besetzt. Karpfen und Schleien sollen noch kommen.
> 
> ...


Petri zu den Fischen


----------



## phirania (3. Oktober 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Heute mal am Verreinsweiher gewesen.
> 2 schöne Regenbogen Forellen  in knapp 2h.
> Da kann man nicht meckern.
> Beide hatten 35/38 cm.
> ...


Dickes Petri...


----------



## phirania (3. Oktober 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> Petri.
> Ich war heute auch am Vereinsgewässer.
> Genauer im Steinbruch. Da das Herbstfischen abgesagt wurde, wurden in allen Teichen Forellen besetzt. Karpfen und Schleien sollen noch kommen.
> 
> ...


Dir auch ein dickes Petri...


----------



## Jason (4. Oktober 2020)

Heute gegen Abend bin ich noch mal an die Teiche gefahren. Hatte aber nur die Spinnrute dabei. Angefangen hab ich mit kleinen Spinnern und Blinker mit der Hoffnung ein paar schöne Barsche an die Leine zu bekommen. Aber da ging nichts. Nach einer halben Stunde auf 10cm Gummifisch gewechselt. Wenn die Barsche nicht wollen, vielleicht klappt es dann mit den Hechten. Nach dem 3. Wurf kam der erste Biss. Hat aber wieder losgelassen. Dann die Stelle, wo er gebissen hatte angeworfen und schon beim absinken des Köders hat er wieder zugeschlagen. Diesmal hing er am Haken.




60cm und ich war zufrieden. Motiviert ging es weiter und direkt beim nächsten Wurf hatte ich direkt vor den Füssen einen Nachläufer dran. Der war größer wie der erste. Den Kescher ins Wasser und dann gab er Gas. Die Bremse kreischte kurz und ab war er. Gut, kurz geärgert, dachte mir noch, den siehste erstmal nicht wieder und weiter ging es. 5 Minuten später an der selben Stelle knallte er dann wieder auf den roten Gummifisch. Es war der selbe. Da bin ich mir sicher.





75cm. Mein bisher größter. Leider hat er mir mit seinen Zähnen schön den Finger aufgerissen, so das ich abgebrochen habe. Aber 2 Hechte in einer Stunde waren genug.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mooskugel (4. Oktober 2020)

Bei der heutigen Runde um den See noch einen schönen Hecht erwischt. 68cm hatte der Gute.


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Oktober 2020)

Petri an alle Fänger


----------



## hanzz (4. Oktober 2020)

Von mir auch ein Petri. 
So langsam kommt der Herbst in Fahrt. 
Ich muss die Woche auch endlich wieder los.


----------



## phirania (5. Oktober 2020)

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger hier...
Ja die Raubfischzeit hat begonnen.


----------



## tob_wilson (7. Oktober 2020)

Kurze Frage, 
ich bin mit meinem Haus direkt am Wasser und kann so zu 95% regengeschützt fischen, lohnt es sich bei Regen und Wind überhaupt Köfi's auszulegen?


----------



## hanzz (7. Oktober 2020)

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Kurze Frage,
> ich bin mit meinem Haus direkt am Wasser und kann so zu 95% regengeschützt fischen, lohnt es sich bei Regen und Wind überhaupt Köfi's auszulegen?


Warum sollte es sich nicht lohnen ?
Spricht nichts dagegen, außer, dass du mit ca 5% Wahrscheinlichkeit Regen abbekommst. Kann man doch aushalten und Fische fangen.


----------



## tob_wilson (7. Oktober 2020)

Auf das Verhalten der Raubfische bei Regen und Wind? 
Erfahrungen etc? 

so war das gemeint..


----------



## hanzz (7. Oktober 2020)

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Auf das Verhalten der Raubfische bei Regen und Wind?


Das war mir klar. Aber lässt sich das verallgemeinern ?
Gerne wird gesagt: Scheixxx Wetter ist Beisswetter.
Probier es einfach aus. Ich würde es definitiv tun, wenn ich das Haus am Wasser habe.

Es lohnt sich schon aus dem Grund, dass du deine eigenen Erfahrungen an deinem Gewässer sammeln kannst.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich würde es nicht machen, die Köderfische werden doch nass...
Es reicht doch schon wenn man ein Haus am Wasser hat, da kann man doch wenn’s trocken ist angeln...


----------



## phirania (9. Oktober 2020)

Hecht kann ich auch abharken für dies Jahr...


----------



## Hering 58 (9. Oktober 2020)

Dickes Petri Kalle.


----------



## jkc (9. Oktober 2020)

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Auf das Verhalten der Raubfische bei Regen und Wind?
> Erfahrungen etc?
> 
> so war das gemeint..



Viele erfahrene Angler werden Dir sagen, dass Wind fast immer gut ist. Er verschlechtert die Sichtbedingungen unter Wasser etwas, bringt Sauerstoff ins Wasser und bewegt Futter, fast das gleiche gilt sinngemäß für Regen - also mutmaßlich gute Bedingungen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Oktober 2020)

So sieht’s aus, besser als Ententeichwetter....
Gerade zu der kälteren und ungemütlichen Zeit merkt man das weniger Angler am Wasser sind obwohl die Fänge deutlich besser sind als die Zeit zuvor...


----------



## hanzz (9. Oktober 2020)

Petri allen. 
Ich war heut kurz am Rhein. Eigentlich nur 2h, dann hat es angefangen zu schütten. 
Aber für die 2h bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Oktober 2020)

Schöner Zetti und barsche auch immer wieder geil... Kumpel ist auch unterwegs und hatte um halb neun schon sechs Zettis, hatte gerade telefoniert... Es geht auf jeden Fall in letzter Zeit schon gut los.... Nächste Woche will ich auch ein paar Einschläge in der Rute, grins...


----------



## hanzz (9. Oktober 2020)

Jo. Hatte auch noch einen weiteren guten am Haken. Leider kurz vor der Landung abgegangen. 
Und die Bisse waren richtig heftig. 
Sie sind auf jeden Fall da und haben Bock. 
Viel Erfolg Thomas und allen, die ans Wasser kommen.


----------



## phirania (10. Oktober 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri Kalle.


Danke 
Hat mal wieder Spass gemacht ans Wasser zu kommen.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (10. Oktober 2020)

Grüß Göttle,

nachdem ich mir letztes Wochenende nen Wolf mit meiner Jerke  geworfen habe und dabei nix und wieder nix gefangen habe. Lief es heute wieder und nach dem dritten Wurf kamen 78 cm ans Ufer.
Das Fatale dabei es war mein 78. Hecht über 60 cm in 2020 (bestes Hechtjahr bei mir schlechthin ) mit genau 78 cm! Hätte ich da nicht Lotto spielen sollen?? 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Oktober 2020)

Ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger


----------



## Prinzchen (10. Oktober 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Das Fatale dabei es war mein 78. Hecht über 60 cm in 2020 (bestes Hechtjahr bei mir schlechthin ) mit genau 78 cm! Hätte ich da nicht Lotto spielen sollen??



Die 78 wird so selten gezogen


----------



## Wuemmehunter (11. Oktober 2020)

Moin zusammen, es ist Herbst und selbst eingefleischte Friedfischangler wie ich, greifen dann schon mal zur Spinnrute. Meine war mit einem Spinner, einem 6er Vibrax, bewaffnet und hat soeben diesen 80er Hecht gebracht.


----------



## Lil Torres (11. Oktober 2020)

petri, schöner hecht und eine wirklich tolle aufnahme.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Oktober 2020)

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> hat soeben diesen 80er Hecht gebracht.


Sehr schön lang und schlank, und so wohl ein quirliger Flusshecht!  
Ne interessante Spincombo hast du dir mal gegönnt, die Rute hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand, die wurde zeitweise ja sehr diskutiert, das muss ich mal nachholen ...
6er Spinner, das war ja Schwerarbeit vor dem Hechtdrill!


----------



## Wuemmehunter (11. Oktober 2020)

Ein sehr quirliger, @Nordlichtangler. Ist erst der zweite Hecht des Jahres und ein dritter, deutlich kleinerer wollte sich ebenfalls den Vibrax schmecken lassen. Den habe ich übrigens erst eingehängt, als die ersten 50 Würfe mit meinem Lieblingswobbler, ein Orbit 115 im Barschdesign, keine Bisse gebracht hat. Der Vibrax war der erste, den ich aus einem ganzen Knäul von Spinnern befreien konnte, da kam er halt ans Band. Mit der T-Boron lässt der sich übrigens ganz gut führen, wenn
man nicht gerade auf Geschwindigkeit fischen will. Aber wer will das schon bei Wassertemperaturen, die sich bereits der 10-Grad-Marke nähern. Hier noch ein Bild des Vibrax, der sogar den Zusatz „super“ im Namen trägt. Heute zumindest hat er super gefangen.


----------



## Skott (11. Oktober 2020)

Lil Torres schrieb:


> petri, schöner hecht und eine wirklich tolle aufnahme.


Das gleiche ging mir gerade auch durch den Kopf...   

Das ist das, warum uns unsere Frauen so lieben: wir sind naturverbunden, rauh und trotzdem zärtlich und tierlieb, und als Jäger / Fischer versorgen wir unsere Familie...!


----------



## phirania (11. Oktober 2020)

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, es ist Herbst und selbst eingefleischte Friedfischangler wie ich, greifen dann schon mal zur Spinnrute. Meine war mit einem Spinner, einem 6er Vibrax, bewaffnet und hat soeben diesen 80er Hecht gebracht.
> Anhang anzeigen 357205


Dickes Petri.
Schöner Hecht.
Mein Hecht von Freitag war auch genau 80 cm.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Oktober 2020)

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, es ist Herbst und selbst eingefleischte Friedfischangler wie ich, greifen dann schon mal zur Spinnrute. Meine war mit einem Spinner, einem 6er Vibrax, bewaffnet und hat soeben diesen 80er Hecht gebracht.
> Anhang anzeigen 357205


Petri, schöner Hecht und ein schönes Foto.


----------



## Jason (11. Oktober 2020)

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, es ist Herbst und selbst eingefleischte Friedfischangler wie ich, greifen dann schon mal zur Spinnrute. Meine war mit einem Spinner, einem 6er Vibrax, bewaffnet und hat soeben diesen 80er Hecht gebracht.
> Anhang anzeigen 357205


Dickes Petri Heil Stephan. Sehr schönes Bild, was du uns da zeigst. Der Ferdi ist sicherlich stolz auf sein Herrchen. 
80cm ist schon stattlich, alle Achtung. Meine PB liegt bei 75cm. Den hatte ich letzten Sonntag im Zwergenland gefangen. 
Wir hatten ja heute eine kleine Familienfeier, was eigentlich nicht so meins ist. Ich fühlte mich ein wenig an die Kette gelegt, so wie es @Minimax im Ükel treffenderweise beschrieben hat. Die älteren Damen haben sich über Kuchenrezepte und all solche Sachen unterhalten, die mich nicht interessieren. Da bin ich einfach aufgestanden und habe gesagt: "Seid mir nicht böse, aber ich habe ein stressiges WE gehabt und gehe noch mal für 2 Stunden angeln". Und das ist wahr. Gestern nochmal Frühschicht gehabt und Nachmittags auf der Baustelle geklotzt. 
Überraschender Weise sagte meine Frau: "Ja, mach dich noch mal los. Du hast es die verdient". Die hatte schon gemerkt, das ist gelangweilt an die Decke glotze.
Also ruckzuck meine Spinnrute und was noch dazu gehört ins Auto gepackt und ab ging es. Wie es Wuemme schon gesagt hat, So gerne man auch auf Friedfisch geht, macht es auch Spaß den Raubfischen nachzugehen. 

Und los ging es. Der 2. Wurf brachte gleich einen Biss, aber ich konnte ihn nicht verwerten. Dann war erst mal Ruhe. Wechselte ständig die Köder, aber keiner wollte sie lieb haben. Dann kam der erste gute Biss auf einen 90cm schlanken Wobbler. Aber leider stieg der auch wieder aus. Und das direkt vor der Rutenspitze. 
Dann hakte ich den roten Gummifisch an den Wirbel. Den hebe ich mir immer zum Schluss auf, wenn ich noch nichts gefangen habe. vorher werden erst mal andere Köder probiert. Und tatsächlich, nach dem 2. Wurf stieg er ein.




Der Gummifisch hat mich diesmal auch nicht im Stich gelassen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz (11. Oktober 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> 90cm schlanken Wobbler


Altobelli. Den will ich sehen   

Spaß beiseite 
Petri zum Fisch. 

Petri auch allen anderen. 

@Wuemmehunter 
Sehr tolles Bild.
Alleine auf der Steinpackung am Rhein krieg ich das leider nicht hin.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (11. Oktober 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Altobelli. Den will ich sehen
> 
> Spaß beiseite
> Petri zum Fisch.
> ...


@hanzz: Drennan Rucksäcke machen glücklich!!! Die kann man aufrecht hinstellen, ne kleine Köderbox raufstellen und das Handy daran anlehnen. Dann nur noch den Selbstauslöser auf 10 sek stellen und das Ganze solange wiederholen, bis auch der Hund komplett im Bild ist.


----------



## hanzz (11. Oktober 2020)

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> bis auch der Hund komplett im Bild ist.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (17. Oktober 2020)

Sers,

waren heute zu zweit auf dem Boot. Insgesamt habe wir fünf Hechte gefangen hier mal der Größte. Hätten die Nachläufer auch noch zugepackt wäre es zweistellig geworden. Na ja wir waren trotzdem sehr zufrieden.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Finke20 (18. Oktober 2020)

Hallo in die Rund,

ich hatte heute Nachmittag etwas Zeit und besuchte ein kleines Flüsschen. Die Strömung ist recht stark gewesen.
Ich versuchte mein Glück an einem schönen Prallhang, dort konnte  schon einige gute Barsche überlisten.
Auch heute hatte ich auf Barsche abgesehen, an mein Fluorocarbonvorfach hatte ich einen 5 cm Sunny mit 4g Kopf befestigt.
Schon beim zweiten Wurf gab es einen kräftigen Ruck in der Rute. Mein erster Gedanke, das ist kein Barsch, ich hoffte auf einen Döbel.
Nach einem kurzen Drill sah ich meinen Gegner, zum Vorschein kam ein Hecht. Nächsten Gedanke Hauptsache das Vorfach hält und es hielt.
Der gute hatte 62 cm.


----------



## phirania (19. Oktober 2020)

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger hier.
Ich glaube ich muß auch mal wieder los.


----------



## Slappy (19. Oktober 2020)

Guten Tag zusammen.

Ich brauche eure Erfahrungen falls vorhanden.
Folgendes, ich habe die Lieblingsköder Allround bekommen. Jetzt suche ich nach einer passenden Rolle.
Momentan auf dem Schirm habe ich folgende

Daiwa Lexa EX 2500 A 

Daiwa 17 Exceler LT 4000-C

Daiwa Freams 2508A

QUANTUM Smoke S3 SM40XPT

ABU GARCIA Revo

Kennt jemand die ein oder andere Rolle? Geangelt wird mit Gummi, Wobbler und Spinnen auf Barsch. Es kann aber auch immer mal ein Hecht einsteigen.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (19. Oktober 2020)

Heda,

war gestern bei uns am "Waldsee" fischen und hervorragend abgeschneidert was mir dabei tierisch auf den Sack gegangen ist, dass immer noch penetrant Blutsauger rumfliegen und einem das Leben schwer machen. Haben die eigentlich nicht Sendepause bzw. Saugpause?

@Slappy die Rollen kenne ich nicht aber fürs Barscheln ist ne 4000 zu groß und mit ner zwofünfer bekommste auch nen Hecht ans Ufer.

Grussen Michael


----------



## rustaweli (20. Oktober 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> Guten Tag zusammen.
> 
> Ich brauche eure Erfahrungen falls vorhanden.
> Folgendes, ich habe die Lieblingsköder Allround bekommen. Jetzt suche ich nach einer passenden Rolle.
> ...



Gerade bei dieser Rute würde ich nicht auf Empfehlung ne Rolle kaufen. Es sei denn jemand fischt genau diese Kombi und kann Dir die Harmonie bestätigen.
Vorneweg, fische sie nicht. Aber laut ersten Käufern scheint sie wohl etwas (schmeichelhaft) kopflastig zu sein. Habe Bilder gesehen. Gibt auch passende Empfehlungen, aber da ich diese nicht bestätigen kann, laß ich sie hier weg.
Geh bitte zu einem Händler mit der Rute und teste, da bist sicher.
Danach wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß mit der "Bullseye"!
Manche haben ja dem Verkaufsstart engegengefiebert wie einige früher dem neuen I Phone.
Kannst dann ja mal bitte berichten!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Oktober 2020)

Falls es diese Rute ist:


			https://www.germantackle.de/media/image/product/41284/lg/lieblingskoeder-spinnrute-ultraboost-allround-235m-5-30g~2.jpg
		

Der Griff der Rute bzw. der *Nichtgriff* und der schlechteste aller Rollenhalter TVS sind schon mal echt mies. 
Dass da keine Balance bei mehr als 1m Rutenlänge gegeben ist, erscheint sehr einleuchtend.
Kann man eigentlich nur alles runter reißen und neu machen ... 
(was für einen Preislevel supergünstig 50€ eine Option ist, aber nicht bei knapp 200€)

Aktuell gibt es leider viele bzw. immer mehr solche Beispiele, dass prinzipiell untauglich(st)e Rutenbauten verkauft werden, und mangels Alternativen sogar von jemandem gekauft werden ...


----------



## Slappy (20. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen. 

Ja, 4000er Rolle ist etwas drüber. Aber wirklich schaden tut es ja auch nicht. 
Im Laden testen ist natürlich das beste. Aber wie gesagt, bei mir die Händler haben nur wenig Rollen. 
Die Rute ist recht Kopflastig. Das ist Fakt. Deshalb sind die ganzen kleinen Leichtbaurollen oft nicht sooo gut. Aktuell hab ich einfach meine Ninja Feeder drauf glaube es ist ne 4000lt. Damit ist die Rute perfekt ausbalanciert. 
200€ hätte ich aber auch nicht ausgegeben für eine Rute. Ich hab die tatsächlich gewonnen  Aber sie gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Fruehling (20. Oktober 2020)

Ich behaupte mal ganz kühn, daß 9 von 10 Anglern ihre Rute/Rolle-Combo im Bereich der Rolle halten.
Das bedeutet aber nichts anderes, als daß genau dort der Drehpunkt liegt. Erhöht man das Gewicht der Rolle, landet das am Drehpunkt, nirgends sonst.

Einer evtl. Kopflastigkeit kann man mehr schlecht als recht durch Einschraubgewichte am Rutenende beikommen - alles andere sind fromme Wünsche.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin dann mal der zehnte, bzw. Wechselgreifer! 
Und recht haste, wirklich brauchbar kann man das nur mit anderem Griffaufbau und Verlagerung der RH-Position fixen.
Ein Zuviel an Endgewicht gegen einen viel zu winzigen Griff macht eine Rute vollends zu Nichte.
Winzige Griffe sind aber billig in der Rutenherstellung.

Einzig für einen winzigen leichten Barschstichel von knapp 2m kann man sowas ohne echte Griffergonomie und Balance machen, manche finden das ja superklasse, da zerren die Hebel- und Massenkräfte aber auch nicht so.


----------



## DenizJP (21. Oktober 2020)

War nun schon ein Dutzend Mal am Main mit schlanken flachlaufenden Minnows auf Zander unterwegs nachts.

bisher nur 2 Nachläufer und nen Fehlbiss gehabt. sowie den gehakten PB vor ca 3 Wochen.
ich kurbel solche Modelle wie den Zanderkönig oder den Nightveight meist monoton ein mit kurzen bis langen Stops zwischendrin.  so ca. 5 Sek Kurbeldrehung bei 6,0:1 Umsetzung.


ich hab nun schon mehrmals den Fall gehabt, dass ca 20-30min nix geht. Ich schalte das Weißlicht ein um weiterzugehen und sehe dann nen Zander im Lichtschein wieder ins dunkle Wasser wegschwimmen....


hätte ich weiter geduldig auswerfen müssen? die Zander hatten keinen Bock auf genau diesen Köder? Oder die Köderführung zu langsam zu schnell?
hattet ihr ähnliche Fälle bei euch?


sind ne Menge Faktoren natürlich aber ich will herausfinden woran es vielleicht lag und dann daran arbeiten 

@Drillsucht69  du tust nur mit leichten GuFis statt Wobbler angeln richtig?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Oktober 2020)

5 sec eine Umdrehung ist zu langsam... Arbeitet dein Wobbler überhaupt bei der Geschwindigkeit???
Ich mach nach dem auswerfen erstmal  vier fünf schnelle Umdrehung um den wobbler etwas auf tiefe zu bringen und damit der anfängt zu arbeiten und dann verlangsam ich das Tempo auf 2-3 sec pro Umdrehung jetzt mal etwa geschätzt... Der wobbler muss schon arbeiten ... Geh mal bei hellen ans Wasser und beobachte bei welcher Geschwindigkeit deine wobbler schön arbeiten und auch wie die arbeiten, da gibt es Unterschiede genau wie tauchtiefe... 
ich persönlich finde den wobbler nicht so fängig das ich den als erste oder zweite Wahl nehmen würde... Fangen tuen die aber auch, nur deutlich weniger... Vielleicht demnächst mehr dazu, mache mich gerade fertig zum angeln und will in ne guten Stunde losfahren...


----------



## DenizJP (21. Oktober 2020)

Schonmal danke für die Infos und Petri heil!

ich hatte mir das mal in nem YouTube Video angeschaut und die Sekunden gezählt..


----------



## tomxxxtom (21. Oktober 2020)




----------



## DenizJP (21. Oktober 2020)

he! ich bin in meinem ersten Angeljahr - da will und muss man jeden Tag dazu lernen ^^


----------



## schwerhoeriger (21. Oktober 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> he! ich bin in meinem ersten Angeljahr - da will und muss man jeden Tag dazu lernen ^^



Respekt Junge,

was du bisher hier abgeliefert bzw. gefangen hast, wirklich toll.

Grussen Michael


----------



## hanzz (21. Oktober 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> he! ich bin in meinem ersten Angeljahr - da will und muss man jeden Tag dazu lernen ^^


Einfach weiter machen.
Probier so weiter
Mal schneller mal langsamer, wobei ich die meisten Wobbler auf Zander Erfolge bei etwas schnellerer Führung als dieser Zeitlupen Geschwindigkeit hatte.
Ich hab beim Wobbeln festgestellt, dass sie oft zupacken wenn der Wobbler kurz vor den Füßen ist und man etwas schneller kurbelt wenn man den Wobbler aus dem Wasser holt. Teilweise springen die Fische dem Wobbler hinterher.
Da bleibt das Herz stehen.
Also nicht nur YT Videos nachahmen sondern einfach mal rumprobieren.
Manchmal triggert ne kleine Veränderung den Zander.

Ich hab ein paar Jahre nur mit Wobbler im Dunkeln auf Zander erfolgreich gefischt. Momentan bevorzuge ich aber den Gummifisch, ist irgendwie spannender für mich. Außerdem bin ich voll im Tunnel wenn ich mich im Dunkeln konzentriere und spüren muss wie der Gufi am Grund ankommt, ohne die Rutenspitze und Schnur sehen zu können.

Edit: was ich damit sagen will. Geh ans Wasser und genieße und angel. 

Ich muss morgen ans Wasser


----------



## DenizJP (21. Oktober 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Respekt Junge,
> 
> was du bisher hier abgeliefert bzw. gefangen hast, wirklich toll.
> 
> Grussen Michael




vielen Dank!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Oktober 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Schonmal danke für die Infos und Petri heil!
> 
> ich hatte mir das mal in nem YouTube Video angeschaut und die Sekunden gezählt..


Kann sein das auf dem Video etwas Gegenströmung war, da könnte es hinkommen... Bei Gegenströmung kann der theoretisch im Stand arbeiten...


----------



## DenizJP (22. Oktober 2020)

ich versuch es nun so zu machen, dass ich je nach Strömung zw 2-4 Sekunden liege und das Arbeiten vom Wobbler in der Rutenspitze etwas spüre.

das sollte ja ein guter Indikator sein.


----------



## DenizJP (23. Oktober 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> 5 sec eine Umdrehung ist zu langsam... Arbeitet dein Wobbler überhaupt bei der Geschwindigkeit???
> Ich mach nach dem auswerfen erstmal  vier fünf schnelle Umdrehung um den wobbler etwas auf tiefe zu bringen und damit der anfängt zu arbeiten und dann verlangsam ich das Tempo auf 2-3 sec pro Umdrehung jetzt mal etwa geschätzt... Der wobbler muss schon arbeiten ... Geh mal bei hellen ans Wasser und beobachte bei welcher Geschwindigkeit deine wobbler schön arbeiten und auch wie die arbeiten, da gibt es Unterschiede genau wie tauchtiefe...
> ich persönlich finde den wobbler nicht so fängig das ich den als erste oder zweite Wahl nehmen würde... Fangen tuen die aber auch, nur deutlich weniger... Vielleicht demnächst mehr dazu, mache mich gerade fertig zum angeln und will in ne guten Stunde losfahren...



Heißt du tust dann mit kleinen Jigköpfen entlang ziehen? Oder klassisch faulenzen im Dunklen?


----------



## jkc (23. Oktober 2020)

Hi, zumindest wenn das Wasser jetzt kälter wird, dann gibt es kein zu langsam beim Zanderwobbeln, es sei denn der Wobbler schleift an der Oberfläche. Wenn Deine Köder bei der Geschwindigkeit laufen können sie auch fangen, wobei ich bei unter 1km/h Ködergeschwindigkeit lande, selbst wenn ich von 1m Schnureinzug ausgehe - da wäre ich dran interessiert welche Köder da noch laufen - 2km/h ist schon verdammt langsam für die meisten Wobbler - oft ist eine sehr langsame Köderführung deutlich fängiger als schnellere.
Ich bevorzuge es lieber mehr Strecke abzufischen denn einem Fisch den Köder 10x am Maul vorbei zu ziehen, willige Fische beißen in der Regel sofort, oder mindestens bei einem der ersten Würfe - trotzdem habe ich auch schon ähnliches erlebt und obwohl Fische am Platz waren keine gefangen, aber auch dann ist es meiner Meinung nach sinnvoller willige Fische zu finden.
Zanderwobbeln ist ultra fängig und meiner Erfahrung nach ist die Durschnittsgröße der Fische z.T. deeeeuuutlich besser als auf klassisch am Grund geführten Gummi - von den letzten 10 ü80 Zandern bei denen ich dabei war, kamen z.B. nur 2 auf Gummi und die zudem noch beim durchleiern im Mittelwasser, Fische unter 55cm sind da schon fast die Ausnahme, wobei das natürlich auch immer stark vom Spot abhängt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Oktober 2020)

Nabend Männer. Bei mir gab's heute viele Bärsche.
Nicht groß aber hübsch.
Zwei von den Burschen hab ich mal fotografiert.


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Oktober 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nabend Männer. Bei mir gab's heute viele Bärsche.
> Nicht groß aber hübsch.
> Zwei von den Burschen hab ich mal fotografiert.
> 
> ...


Petri Profe ,die Rute sieht nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Finke20 (23. Oktober 2020)

Petri #Profe, bei der Rute hast du dich ja richtig in Unkosten gestürzt  .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Oktober 2020)

@Professor Tinca 
Petri zu den Barschen, wirklich sehr schöne Exemplare.   
Die Rute, ist das die Rebellion von Extinction?


----------



## Andal (23. Oktober 2020)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Petri #Profe, bei der Rute hast du dich ja richtig in Unkosten gestürzt  .


Lasst einen alten Mann nicht dumm sterben! Was ist das für eine?


----------



## fishhawk (23. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine



Daiwa Rebellion ????

https://discounttackle.com/products/daiwa-rebellion-spinning-rods


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Oktober 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> Petri zu den Barschen, wirklich sehr schöne Exemplare.
> Die Rute, ist das die Rebellion von Extinction?




Von Daiwa.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Oktober 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Daiwa Rebellion ????



Jupp.









						REBELLION
					






					www.daiwa.com
				




Eine zur spinning  umgebaute 662MFB casting Rute.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Oktober 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Heißt du tust dann mit kleinen Jigköpfen entlang ziehen? Oder klassisch faulenzen im Dunklen?


 
Sowohl als auch...
Muss man immer rausfindenden und testen wodrauf die am geilsten abfahren und auch vor allem wann und wo...


----------



## rustaweli (24. Oktober 2020)

@Professor Tinca
Petri zu den Barschen! Feines Rütchen, hätte Dich gar nicht in dem Preissegment beim Räubern verordnet. Bin leicht, aber positiv, überrascht. Und mal keine der tausendsten Shimano Kombos
Aber, verstehe ich das gerade richtig? Du hast ne Casting zur Spinning umgebaut? Darf man fragen warum?
Was fischt Du hauptsächlich mit Kombo?


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2020)

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> Petri zu den Barschen! Feines Rütchen, hätte Dich gar nicht in dem Preissegment beim Räubern verordnet. Bin leicht, aber positiv, überrascht. Und mal keine der tausendsten Shimano Kombos
> Aber, verstehe ich das gerade richtig? Du hast ne Casting zur Spinning umgebaut? Darf man fragen warum?
> Was fischt Du hauptsächlich mit Kombo?



Neben anderen hab auch shimanos....Expride, Zodias und hatte noch viele mehr.......

Diese Daiwa hab ich gerade erst umgebaut und getestet.Ich mache sowas öfter mal, da es spinnings nicht mit den selben Spezfikationen gibt(DANKE liebe Hersteller!!! ).
Unterste Koxxgrenze ist ein 4gr. Kopf mit 3inch Köder und nach oben geht sicherlich noch 14gr Kopf mit schlankem 4inch Köder gut zu jiggen.


----------



## rustaweli (24. Oktober 2020)

Expride, Zodias, Rebellion,... 
so so, lieber Prof.


----------



## rustaweli (24. Oktober 2020)

@Professor Tinca
Danke für die Antwort!
Hab jetzt zum ersten Mal was von nem Umbau gelesen, aber klingt schlüssig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2020)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hab jetzt zum ersten Mal was von nem Umbau gelesen, aber klingt schlüssig.


Ich stelle da sogar die These auf, dass heute jede Spinrute (wenigstens >=8ft) umgebaut werden muss,
weil die so schlecht und sparsam ab Werk kommen, gerade was Griff und Balance betrifft. 
Man will da ja einen langen Angeltag von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang mit durchangeln können, zumindest nicht an der Rute und Handaua oder Rücken scheitern.


----------



## rustaweli (24. Oktober 2020)

@Nordlichtangler 
Schreibe jetzt aus Sicht eines "Laien".
Denke die Aussage ist zu pauschal getroffen. Klar, vielleicht gibt es extrem erfahrene, versierte und dazu spezialisierte Angler, welche dazu über die Jahre auch DIE Top Ruten fischten. Dazu sich enorm auf eine Methodik und ihr Gewässer professionalisiert haben. Mag sein das diese sich auf die tausendste Kommastelle einlassen und die Rute zu über 100% auf sich anpassen wollen, müssen, möchten.
Aber ich glaube es gibt heute schon wirkliche Extremstruten für nicht wenige Bereiche und Vorlieben. Klar muß man viel testen, Fehlkäufe akzeptieren, viel forschen und nachlesen und vor allem nicht nur die werbeträchtigen "Marktführer" kaufen. Ich glaube es gibt schon High End Ruten nach derzeitigem Stand, auf Methoden spezialisierte Traumruten im Spinning Bereich.
Kostet aber in Verbindung mit dem nächsten Feld : der dazu passenden Rolle samt Größe, Gewicht, Einzug, Optik,...
Zu guter Letzt landet man dann bei Schnur, Vorfächer, Knoten.
Köder lasse ich lieber aussen vor, das endet in einer zusätzlichen Sammelkrankheit plus Psychose.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin ja mit der Aussage schon eine Spur grober und dirigistischer, ich will das den Anbietern ja durchaus um die Ohren klatschen können.
Es geht um längeren Ruten - ab wo auch immer man die sieht, wo die Hebelkräfte erst so richtig wirken.
Mit so ganz kurzen kenne ich mich nicht mehr aus, das angele ich seit langem nicht, da kann man Bauten machen und angeln, die in länger einfach nicht brauchbar funzen.

Da ist bei den Ruten gut messbar und nach grundlegender Physik recht einfach berechenbar, Newton sei dank!
Davon beißt nichts und niemand einen Faden von ab.
Kaufen und probieren macht wiederum Spaß, sofern und solange man genug Spielgeld hat, das ist auch klar. Ich habe ja auch genug geshoppt 

Rollen sind in der Hinsicht viel einfacher gestrickt, Hebel und Griffprobleme exisitieren nur in geringem Ausmaß.
Zudem kann man eine einem gut gefallene Rolle an vielen Spinrutentypen (und allen anderen) einsetzen oder sogar einfach umschrauben.

Aber so wie es bei Schuhen eine genau passende Form und sonst alles unpassende Schuhe gibt, so ist das beim Hochleistungsgerät Spinrute auch.  Von der Ruten-Herstellern und Vertreibern wird das nahe 100% ignoriert.

Die vielfach gemachte Feststellung ist nun, dass man erstmal den richtigen Blank in der Rute finden muss, der einem richtig gefällt, der richtig mit einem harmoniert, der einen wunschlos glücklich macht, innerhalb der immer wirkenden Widersprüche einer Spinrute.
Daran findet man aber kaum den richtig passenden Griff für sich, das ist quasi ausgeschlossen, ich habe es für 10ft 9ft und in weniger intensiv 8ft nun lange und umfassend durchprobiert.

Nun ist es gar doppelt effektiver, sich eine günstige mißlungene Rute (wie eben auch herumliegende günstig gesenkte Baitcaster) zu holen und aus dem Klasse Blank auch eine Klasse Rute zu schneidern, bei Eigenarbeit sowieso, selbst ein Fremdrutenbauer kann sinnvoll sein, in der Summe ausgegebenens Geld und erst recht dem Ergebnis!
Denn auch bei teuren Ruten mit 500 EVP und bis 1000 EVP findet man keine besseren Paarungen mehr, im Gegenteil, da wird oft ein Kompromiss versucht, der in einer suboptimalen Blankleistung endet.
Dann steht für mich als Vielspinangler mit der Ergonomie das noch viel wichtigere Thema Gesundheit, Skellet und Muskeln mit auf der Planungsliste, überbeanspruchte oder gar versaute Gesundheit ist so teuer, dass man ruhig mal vorher an sinnige Vorsorgeausgaben denken kann. Für schwere Köder ist es sofort schlagend wirksam, da schafft man keine paar Stunden. Bei den dicksten Rutenklassen wird wenigstens nicht vollkommener Murks draufgebaut wie bei vielen mittleren Spinruten für Zander und so, so dass es mit dem Ausprobieren mit 100g+ Ködern noch so einigemaßen klappt.

Insofern sage ich als Grundlinie für das einzige Erfolgsrezept:
Erkenne deine optimale Blankaktion, suche eine Rute mit deinem optimalen Blank incl. *notwendigem praktischen Austesten am Wasser* und Fisch, und mache durch Abriss der Störfaktoren den richtigen Aufbau für dich draus.
Damit gibt es ein Ende im Irrweg der Spinrutensuche! 

Das gilt so nur für Spinruten, bei anderen ist es lange nicht so wichtig, so kann man bei Friedfischruten mit einem hinten 10cm zu langem Griff gut leben, weil es kaum stört, und die anderen Eigenschaften wie Balance dann oft stimmen.
Das geht mit dem Ziel gut funktionierende Spinne - ob Universal oder Spezial, einfach nicht ...


----------



## rustaweli (24. Oktober 2020)




----------



## rustaweli (24. Oktober 2020)

Bis dahin habe ich aber noch nen sehr langen Weg vor mir. Bis ich wirklich weiß(!) was, wann, wie, warum und wozu. Dann werde ich 3 Ruten, finden, bauen, umbauen lassen müssen. Barsch/Döbel Gummi, Barsch/Döbel Cranks u Spinner sowie ne herrliche Hechtrute für leichte Blinker und Hardbaits.
Kommt Zeit kommt Rat.
Bis jetzt bin ich noch in der glücklichen, aber "unerfahrenen" Lage, vom Markt zufriedengestellt zu werden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2020)

Eine der besten Möglichkeiten überhaupt ist, die Ruten von anderen Anglern zum ausprobieren zu nutzen 
Für Neubauprojekte über einen kommerziellen Rutenbauer sogar die einzige Möglichkeit, ein solches Exemplar vorher wirklich zu testen und die sonst sehr leicht mögliche spätere Enttäuschung zu vermeiden.

Das geht fast immer, wenn man nett fragt. Oder gar ein interessantes Wechselobjekt mit sich führt.
Mir ist es oft passiert, dass ich so ein fremdes Rutenobjekt in die Hand bekommen habe, es hat sofort merklich sehr geschwabbelt und erkennbar zu dünn, dann kann man es auch mit einem "Danke, jetzt habe ich einen Eindruck!" schnell wieder zurückreichen.
So mache ich es nun auch bei vielen Testbestellungen mit dem wunderbaren Rückgaberecht im Fernhandel.

Wenn man sich in großer Anglermenge zu diesem Zwecke trifft, ist es noch besser und einfacher, einen schnellen Überblick und großen Fortschritt an einem Tag zu erlangen!


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2020)

Als erstes muss man mal wissen, was man will, in konsequenter Abhängigkeit davon, was man braucht. Ein harscher Prozess, der einem viel graue, oder gar keinen Skalp mehr beschert. Als Angler hat man entweder einen fixen Plan für den Tag, oder eben nicht und fischt auf alles, was daherkommt. 

Der erstere Typ steht dann aber auch öfter vor dem Dilemma, das genau dieser Plan nicht aufgeht, weil sich über Nacht die Bedingungen verändert haben und er mit seinem bis ins kleinste spezialisierten Gerät nichts, oder nur wenig machen lässt. Dann schaut er eben mit dem Ofenrohr ins Gebirge und fährt wieder heim.

Der zweite Typ hat seine eine-für-alles-Rute dabei, wohlwissend, dass er bei wechselnden Methoden und Ködern gewisse Abstriche machen muss. Der bleibt und fuchst sich irgendwie durch.

Beide Typen beschreiben schön, was alle Skifahrer, Tennisspieler, Radfahrer... u.s.w. bestens kennen und eine Karriere lang daran herumknapsen. Gut bedient ist dann der Angler, der einsieht, dass er auf keinem Bass Tournament für seinen Lebensunterhalt angeln muss und dass er sich einem gewissen Optimum nur temporär annähern kann, wird. Denn so wie wir selber altern, ändern sich auch immer wieder die Präferenzen, Moden und Methoden.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Die "perfekte Angelrute" kann es nicht geben und wenn eine diesem Status gefühlt entspricht, dann tut sie das nicht für lange Zeit. Darum ist der Angler dem Weibe gar nicht so unähnlich, das vor einem prall gefüllten Kleiderschrank steht und jammert, dass sie nichts anzuziehen habe.


----------



## rustaweli (24. Oktober 2020)

@Nordlichtangler
Hast Recht und sagte ich ja vorher - testen ist wichtig. Perfekt natürlich die Möglichkeit zum Austausch bei zufälligen Treffen oder gar direkten Treffen. Das bestellen, probieren und zurückschicken traue ich mir noch nicht. Aber schon oft überlegt. 
@Andal
Zum Teil gehe ich mit Dir. Oft verändern sich über die Zeit die Vorlieben oder die Ansprüche. Um dann soweit zu sein wie Nordlichtangler oder der Prof, Ruten speziell zu bauen oder umbauen zu lassen/machen, muß man wohl schon am Ende seiner eigenen Entwicklung angekommen sein. Denke ich. Habe das Beispiel gerade bei mir erlebt. Ich könnte früher weder so fischen, noch konnte ich es leiden vor der Rolle, bzw. zu weit davor die Rute zu greifen. Dann angelte ich bei miesen Wetterbedingungen, sandig schlammigen Boden, Strömung und zu leichte Jigs dabei. Um bißl was zu fühlen genügte mir nur die Fingerspitze nicht mehr am Blank. Also Hand vor die Rolle, mehr Fläche am Blank und irgendwie so verliebt in das Handling, welches ich früher verabscheute, das ich nicht mehr anders kann und möchte. Selbst bei Spinner und Cranks. 
Aber bei einem widerspreche ich Dir Andal, nach jetzigem Stand. Das mit einer Allround beim Spinnen und Erfolg, oder keiner Allround samt Abstrichen und damit verbundener Erfolglosigkeit sehe ich nicht. Mit 2 leichten Spinnruten am Wasser bist auf fast alles vorbereitet und ist auch kein Akt. Im kleinen, leichten Rucksack zwei unterschiedliche Tackleboxen, Kescher angeklippt und gut ist. Fast nicht anders wie wandern. Und wie oft wechselt man denn wirklich zwischen den Arten? Zwischen Jiggen, Blinkern, Cranken, T/C Rig, Dropshot während einer zeitlich normalen Tour? Da brauchst pro Stelle ja ewig. Ich kenne mein Wasser etwas, den gewünschten Zielfisch und gut ist. Meist laufe ich mit einer Methode hin, ner anderen zurück. Ich wechsle lieber Platz statt tausend Methoden und Köder und mache Strecke. Da langen mir 2 Ruten. Aber betrifft nur mich und wir alle sind individuell.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Die "perfekte Angelrute" kann es nicht geben und wenn eine diesem Status gefühlt entspricht, dann tut sie das nicht für lange Zeit. Darum ist der Angler dem Weibe gar nicht so unähnlich, das vor einem prall gefüllten Kleiderschrank steht und jammert, dass sie nichts anzuziehen habe.


Sehr schönes Sinnbild   , das muss öfter mal hervorgekramt und als großes Plakat aufgestellt werden!

"Die "perfekte Angelrute" kann es nicht geben" , ist richtig.

Ich habe nun in den letzten Jahren mehr und mehr genau dahingehend regelrecht geforscht und variiert, und nun eine List angewandt:
So wie man mit einem Punkt nur eine winzigste quasi Nullfläche beschreiben kann,
mit 2 Punkten einen Gerade beschreiben kann,
so kann man mit 3 Punkten eine Dreiecksfläche recht notdürftig beschreiben,
mit 4 Punkten aber das perfekte Quadrat.

D.h. ich brauche 4 gut differenzielle, aber zueinander passend einsetzbare Spinruten zu einem Angelzweck, z.B. in der Zielsetzung Barsch oder Hecht-leicht, was sich auch einfach ausweiten lässt.
Damit kann ich die Oszillation der Umweltgegebenheiten regelrecht umstellen und einzäunen, einen Angelclaim abstecken.

Jetzt kommen dauernd die wechselnden Bedingungen, das Wetter mit Wind oder Gegenwind und Wellen, starke oder keine Strömung, die eigene Tagesform, Angeleifer oder eher mau müde - u.v.a.m, alles was so dauernd ohne Stillstand wechselt.

So habe ich in einer Länge eine A-Aktionsrute, eine B-Aktionsrute in erheblich härter und weicher, und eine progressive bzw. sehr dynamische Weitwurfrute fürs Jiggen oder Klopfen sowie idiotensicherer Drilleigenschaft, alle einsetzbar um die gleichen 2oz herum bis weit herunter.
Und in der Tat passt immer eine Rute ziemlich genau viel besser, d.h. ich habe mit diesen 4 Ruten diese unabwendbare Variabilität so gut umstellt, dass ich keine bessere Rute als eine von diesen 4 wüßte und in Stellung bringen könnte.

Was selbst in nur einer einzigen Länge wie den heute beliebten 9ft
zu dann 4 WG Klassen (1oz 1.5oz 2oz 3oz) und 4 Ruten eine Armada von 16 Spinruten erfordert, noch ganz ohne Reserven und Backup oder superschwere Stöcke. In mir ausreichenden und gut angelbaren 3 Längen (8ft 9ft 10ft) bin ich bei 48 Stück, das ist viel, aber könnte noch in einen Kleinbus oder gar dem mir angedichteten 7.5 Tonner  sehr gut aufgestellt werden.

Das bekomme auch ich nicht  alles gleichzeitig ans Wasser geschleppt, aber so 8 Stück Im Futteral schaffe ich derweil schon.
Wobei weniger Rollen eben viel Gewicht und Platz sparen, aber man kann an bekannten Gewässern auch mit den Besuchen ganz gut abschätzen, welche man davon denn brauchen wird, wobei die beiden B-Aktionsruten genau noch diese nette "eine-für-alles-Rute" Eigenschaft mitbringen, sozusagen die beiden unteren Eckpunkte für die wechselnden Bedingungen setzen.
Oder sonst bringe ich morgen die andere fehlende im Austausch einfach mit.

Zudem kann man an WG-Klassen auch oft zur Transportvereinfachung einsparen, mit z.B. einer 1oz plus einer 2oz Rute kann ich Barsch - Forelle - Zander - Hecht und alle dazu passenden Fische gut beangeln.

Also ich nenne das mal:  System "Perfekter Spinrutenset".


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Oktober 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Respekt Junge,
> 
> was du bisher hier abgeliefert bzw. gefangen hast, wirklich toll.
> 
> Grussen Michael



Da muss ich Mal kräftig zustimmen @DenizJP


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2020)

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Nordlichtangler
> Hast Recht und sagte ich ja vorher - testen ist wichtig. Perfekt natürlich die Möglichkeit zum Austausch bei zufälligen Treffen oder gar direkten Treffen. Das bestellen, probieren und zurückschicken traue ich mir noch nicht. Aber schon oft überlegt.
> @Andal
> Zum Teil gehe ich mit Dir. Oft verändern sich über die Zeit die Vorlieben oder die Ansprüche. Um dann soweit zu sein wie Nordlichtangler oder der Prof, Ruten speziell zu bauen oder umbauen zu lassen/machen, muß man wohl schon am Ende seiner eigenen Entwicklung angekommen sein. Denke ich. Habe das Beispiel gerade bei mir erlebt. Ich könnte früher weder so fischen, noch konnte ich es leiden vor der Rolle, bzw. zu weit davor die Rute zu greifen. Dann angelte ich bei miesen Wetterbedingungen, sandig schlammigen Boden, Strömung und zu leichte Jigs dabei. Um bißl was zu fühlen genügte mir nur die Fingerspitze nicht mehr am Blank. Also Hand vor die Rolle, mehr Fläche am Blank und irgendwie so verliebt in das Handling, welches ich früher verabscheute, das ich nicht mehr anders kann und möchte. Selbst bei Spinner und Cranks.
> Aber bei einem widerspreche ich Dir Andal, nach jetzigem Stand. Das mit einer Allround beim Spinnen und Erfolg, oder keiner Allround samt Abstrichen und damit verbundener Erfolglosigkeit sehe ich nicht. Mit 2 leichten Spinnruten am Wasser bist auf fast alles vorbereitet und ist auch kein Akt. Im kleinen, leichten Rucksack zwei unterschiedliche Tackleboxen, Kescher angeklippt und gut ist. Fast nicht anders wie wandern. Und wie oft wechselt man denn wirklich zwischen den Arten? Zwischen Joggen, Blinkern, Cranken, T/C Rig, Dropshot während einer zeitlich normalen Tour? Da brauchst pro Stelle ja ewig. Ich kenne mein Wasser etwas, den gewünschten Zielfisch und gut ist. Meist laufe ich mit einer Methode hin, ner anderen zurück. Ich wechsle lieber Platz statt tausend Methoden und Köder und mache Strecke. Da langen mir 2 Ruten. Aber betrifft nur mich und wir alle sind individuell.


Ich habe ja die beiden Extreme beschrieben und du hast das ja in deinem letzten Satz auch bestätigt. Da sind so viele persönliche Anteile mit im Spiel, dass man nie zu einer einzigen "Lehrmeinung" kommen kann. 

Ich gebe z.B. gar nichts auf die Detektion von Finger am Blank. Für mich sind die ersten paar Meter Schnur vor der Rutenspitze entscheidend. Hab ich mir so angewöhnt, isso und es funktioniert bei mir. Ebenso ist es mir zu viel, eine zweite Rute beim Spinnen mitzunehmen. Auch eine rein persönliche Sache.

Und zum Glück leben wir nicht in Nordkorea, wir müssten alle im Gleichtakt angeln!


----------



## rustaweli (24. Oktober 2020)

@Nordlichtangler 
Schon im Ükel festgestellt und nun hier. Ich glaube Du hast nen absoluten, aber herrlichen Spleen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2020)

Ja, warum auch nicht! 

Wie Andal ja eigentlich auch nur anders tut, aber wir alle mit dem ganz eigenen Anspruch auf anders sein eben tun können und wollen,


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2020)

Ein Mensch ohne "Vogel" wäre auch an Langweiligkeit kaum mehr zu überbieten!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2020)

Man kann sowas auch "Begeisterung für eine Sache", "Hingabe und extreme Fokussierung",  "Flammendes Feuer der Leidenschaft" nennen, wahrlich Feuer und Leiden, das geht ja nicht pianissimo und nicht ohne Blutzoll.

Das, was die Barden sungen und die Dichter niederschrieben, was alle Epochen, Kulturen und Menschlein immer interessiert hat.


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2020)

Einfach ehrlich sein. "Ich spinne, also bin ich!"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2020)

Hier noch ein schöner Hecht von vorgestern abend:






Der wurde mit gerade 78cm das Opfer der sehr universellen und giftig-straffen "Mittelspinrute 1.5oz" Aspius MH 270, wo beim zweiten Male sein probieren und blitzschnelles auspusten nicht mehr funktioniert hat!
Das ist ja so in etwa die übelste Eigenschaft der Raubfische, wo sie in Wassern durch dauernde Kunstköderpräsenz geschläut uns Spinangler gerne nur ärgern ...

Insofern war es sogar eine Premiere als mein größter Naabhecht bisher, und dazu eine sehr gelungene Pfannenpremiere!


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Oktober 2020)

@Nordlichtangler Steht gut im Futter, der Esox. Welche Tiefe ungefähr hast du den geharkt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2020)

Genaue Tiefe weiß ich nicht, aber so 2-3m können es in der Entfernung nur gewesen sein.
Ziemlich dicht am Boden, ich denke der hat da die reichlich vorhandenen Grundeln gejagt und gefressen, und sehr seltsam gebissen.
So eine Fleischfarbe habe ich auch noch nicht gehabt!


----------



## rustaweli (25. Oktober 2020)

Petri zum schönen Hecht @Nordlichtangler !

Passt perfekt zum Thema und würde diesbezüglich sehr gern Euer Wissen und Eure Erfahrungen anzapfen.
Worum geht es?
Hechte waren bei mir, wenn überhaupt, nur Beifänge und auch sehr selten. Gern würde ich Ihnen zukünftig zwischen der Friedfischerei und Barsch/Döbel Suche öfter gezielt nachstellen. Fange da aber wohl fast bei Null an.
Meine Frage : Stationärrolle, oder doch eine Multirolle(keine BC, zu doof dafür)? Befischen möchte ich hauptsächlich Uferbereiche und flache Gewässerbereiche. Oberflächennah oder in Tiefen von 0,5 bis ca. 1 Meter. Für leichte Spinner oder leichte Blinker nehme ich ne andere Kombo. Hier geht es mir aber speziell um Wobbler sowie Jerkbaits in den Größen um die 15cm, nicht kleiner und selten größer. Getwitcht, eingeleiert, alles dabei. Geht ja arg auf die Rolle. Was meint Ihr, ne günstige Stationäre und den Verschleiß akzeptieren, oder soll ich mich mit einer Multi zum Spinnen anfreunden?
Danke schon mal!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Oktober 2020)

Die Auswahl an Stationärrollen ist doch groß genug und war in die Vergangenheit geschaut, schon sehr groß. Bedürfnisse nach starken Rollen wurden schon lange wahrgenommen und in vielen Varianten mehr oder weniger erfolgreich bedient.
Es gibt mindestens etliche Stationärrollenfamilien, die deutlich stabiler sind als Multirollen unterhalb der schweren Meeresfischerei, welche besonders eben mit Kampfstuhl und angegurtet eine wirklich andere Liga ist.
Aber sobald da jemand als Spinangler frei auf seinen 2 Beinen mit rumsteht und mit seinen 2 Armen und Händen arbeitet, gibt es immer eine deutliche Schwachstelle noch vor einer stabilen Rolle mit heute leicht möglicher sehr starker Dyneema-Schnur: Der Angler selber!

Eine Multirolle bietet einem wirklich einen merklichen Vorteil im Bigbaiting  in der (halb-)pfundigen Köderklasse, wo sie unter 400g wiegen kann, die Stationäre der verbreitenen Ryobi/Shimano Größe 6000/8000 aber 600g und mehr mitbringt. Das wird mit so einem Klops schon anstrengend.
Bis zur deutlich kleineren 400g Stationärrollenklasse kommt man mit Stationärrollen aber gut und komfortabel aus, auch wegen der anderen Griffhaltung (wenn denn ein unabdingbar passender Griff drauf ist!), und kann bis etwa 200g hinauf spinnen, auch recht leichte Ruten dafür gibt's inzwischen, modernen Vielschichten-Blanks sei dank.

Beim Hecht kann das schon bedeutsam sein, jedenfalls wenn man die manchmal glückhaft gehakten Krokodile auch beherrschen will, das ist immer ein Kampf auf Biegen und Brechen, Hechte mögen Gerätezerstörung auf allen Ebenen und jedem Detail, machen auch vor dem Angler nicht halt, anspringen, schnappen und beißen ist da voll normal, blutige Finger gibt es öfter, noch fieser sind dann schon vom Hecht im Angler verankerte Drillinge, die teilen auch gerne aus wenn man sie geärgert hat!
Und nochmal mehr, wenn ich ihnen die Pfanne ankündige ...

Für gezieltes Hechtangeln gibt es für die Rolle meiner Ansicht nach eindeutig eine Vorgabe:
Man braucht eine einigermaßen große Rolle mit einem Alubody und Aluspule, der Rotor und Abdeckplatte dürfen nach dem heutigen Stand schon aus Kunststoff sein, dazu sind glücklicherweise einige Fortschritte in Entwurf und Mechanik erarbeitet worden. Am besten natürlich alle 3 Hauptteile + Spule aus Alu, ist aber bei aktuellen Angeboten sehr selten geworden.
Bestätigt wird dies Webweit rauf und runter durch den ansonsten schnellen Rollenverschleiß (also keine Jahrzehnte Haltbarkeit), wenn die Stationärrollen zu schwächlich, zart und weichwerdend ausgelegt wurden. Viele Events und Geschichten werden auch lieber nicht erzählt ...
Selbst bei nur Zanderfischen hauen viele Hänger eine Rolle schnell kaputt, dazu braucht es nichtmal einen Fisch.
Beim hechteln haut man letzlich gezwungenermaßen immer voll rein, auch am übelsten in die Steine ...
Ich haue eine schwächliche Rolle beim hechteln auch schon in einer halben Stunde zuschanden, Heckbremsen halten leider nicht, oder wie früher mal vom Boot die Rolle zentral gleich ganz kaputt. Oft geht das einfach durch immer stärkeres einkurbeln gegen den Widerstand.

Als weitere Faktoren für die Rolle ist dann eine Rolle *ohne* Wormshaft (was die teureren Shimano ab Stradic sind/wären) sinnvoll.
Die unter Last durchkurbelbare unverrückbare gelagerte und *gut geschmierte(!)* Rolle bietet technisch ein langes Durchhalten, erheblich mehr Reserven und Zwangsmaßnahmen gegen widerspenstige Hechte, was mit Pflanzen, Uferbäumen, Hindernissen oder Ankerketten und Stahlseilen im Wasser einhergeht. Da ist nichts mit einfach laufen lassen gegen die Bremse ...
Gibt aber auch zahme Badewannengewässer, da spielt das wahrlich kaum eine Rolle. Aber da sind auch selten die tollsten Hechte ...

Die sinnhafte Rollengröße ist heute aktuell genau wieder recht einheitlich ab der 3000 (Japan) mit ca. 250g aufwärts ( Ryobi sowieso lange, neue Shimanos wieder und neue Daiwa LT ), bei älteren Daiwa ist das noch mit 2500 benummert, sie haben die Größen seit 2017 angepasst und verringert.
Bewährter Hecht-Standard ist die 300g schwere Shimano=Ryobi 4000 nun lange gewesen, Daiwa hat mit ihrer 300g schweren alten 3000 (= 5000 neu) noch einen netten Tick passend drauf gepackt.
Andere Hersteller/Vertreiber sind hinter den 3 großen Namen aus Japan recht bedeutungslos, wenn es um maximale Leistung geht.

Die Notwendigkeit oberhalb des möglichen leichten Hechtangelns für größere Rollen 3000 -> 4000 -> 5000 -> 6000 ergibt sich vornehmlich durch die Köderklasse, die Massen selber, Wasserwiderstand und Hängersituation, Rauskurbeln von Pflanzenbündeln oder halben Bäumen.
Das diktiert das Vergrößern der Rolle, damit die Belastungen schadlos verdaut werden können, 10g Minnow-Wobbler ist was vollkommen anderes als 23cm GuFis mit Köpfen ab 20g bis 50g, man kommt schnell auf 150g Ködermasse, aber auch bis 500g hinauf können manchmal gewünscht sein, letztlich ist man als Spinangler gar nicht in der Lage, alle Futterfische nachzubilden 

Ich löse für mich die Rollenfrage so, dass ich immer auf Hecht eingestellt bin, weil ich überall wo ich angele, welche habe und die selbst beim Barsch oder Forelle oder Rapfen/Aland/Rum-Döbeln auch mit brauchbarer Chance bearbeiten können will.
Die Überraschungen kommen immer unverhofft und dann knüppeldicke ...
Mit den stärkeren Rollen (und nur wenige 10g Gewichtsaufschlag) lassen sich auch andere Fische gut bzw. sogar besser (wegen mechanischem Bremsen-Optimallauf in den geringen Lasten bei dünner Mono) beangeln, was nur in dieser einen Richtung passend funktioniert.
Und die Rollenvielfalt sehr einschränkt, also für wohltuende Ruhe an der Rollen-Tacklefront sorgt! 

Also mal als Daumenpeilung für die "Standard"-Hechtspinrute Nr.1
* 2,7m (reale 2oz (=56g)) WG Spinrute je nach eigener Vorliebe in Aktion A,B,C .
(D.h. auf der Rute steht irgendwas von 7-28g 14-56g 20-60g oder 50-100g drauf, kann alles 2oz sein)
* Rolle Daiwa BG 3000 (alte Daiwa 3000 = 5000 neu) Größe oder anderes Schwestermodell.
* Schnur mit eigen-ausgetesteter Knotentragkraft ab min. 7kg , in 2 Farben grün und bunt(gelb), was min. einer E-Spule bedarf.


----------



## phirania (25. Oktober 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hier noch ein schöner Hecht von vorgestern abend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri von meinerseits


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Oktober 2020)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hier geht es mir aber speziell um Wobbler sowie Jerkbaits in den Größen um die 15cm, nicht kleiner und selten größer



Die Ködergröße ist quasi irrelevant bzw. sagt gar nichts aus

--> wichtig sind Real(gesamt-)gewicht und die Druckentwicklung.

Es gibt z. B. 18-cm-Köder, die kaum was wiegen - und 10er oder 12er, die richtige Brocken-Gewichte auf die Waage bringen (z. B. recht kleine, aber schwere Lipless Cranks). Oder als Super Deep Runner mit Großschaufel auch starke XH-Ruten gleich ordentlich krummziehen.

Die Rute braucht halt auch noch genügend Power für eine sinnvolle Köderführung und für einen Anschlag mit Verankerungs-Potenzial (vor allem auf Distanz). Der Anschlag muss sich bei großen Drillingen möglichst derb zimmern lassen, Streicheln bringt da gar nix.

Und die Rute sollte zwecks Optimal-Aufladung auf die Ködergewichte abgestimmt sein (bzw. andersrum die Köder auf die Rute).


----------



## rustaweli (25. Oktober 2020)

Danke Euch!
Also Deeprunner hatte ich ja ausgeschlossen. Dennoch werde ich zwischen 20-60 Gramm rum liegen. Die Rute wird hart sein, bei 80-100 WG sein, in 2,70m. Das vorab. Schnur geflochten, 12kg Tragkraft, Vorfach halt Stahl.
Also halte ich fest: bei heutigem Technikstand ist eine Stationäre vorzuziehen. 4000er, vielleicht sogar ne 5er zwecks Wallerangst. Hier mehr wie möglich.
Rolle Alu, kein Wormshaft. 3 Anbieter, dann kommt lange nichts.
Shimano, Ryobi, Daiwa. Verschleiß gibt es eben, vor allem (wie bei mir) bei Kraut, Geäst und mehr.


----------



## bobbl (25. Oktober 2020)

@Nordlichtangler 

Wo angelst du an der naab? 

Und wenn ich hier schon schreibe. Hat jemand einen Tipp für stahlvorfach in der 20 - 25 kg Kategorie?


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Oktober 2020)

bobbl schrieb:


> Und wenn ich hier schon schreibe. Hat jemand einen Tipp für stahlvorfach in der 20 - 25 kg Kategorie?



1x7 oder 7x7? Ummantelt oder nicht?


----------



## bobbl (25. Oktober 2020)

1x7 mag ich lieber, was die Ummantelung angeht, bin ich unentschlossen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Oktober 2020)

Ummantelung kann einen gewissen zusätzlichen Spinnstangen-Effekt bringen, wenn Du fette Köder werfen willst. Auch fürs Holzangeln zu empfehlen, da sich ummantelter Stahl mangels "Schärfe" nicht ins Totholz reinsägen kann. Schont daher auch Seerosenfelder, die man nicht abmähen will.

Sehr gut und sehr verlässlich ist z. B. das nicht ummantelte 1x7 von American Fishing Wire (AFW).

Gibt es in der Leistungsklasse in 18 und 27 kg. Erhältlich z. B. beim Shop von Uli Beyer auf 20-m-Spulen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Oktober 2020)

bobbl schrieb:


> Wo angelst du an der naab?


Kartengebiet Anglerbund R.


----------



## bobbl (25. Oktober 2020)

Doch nicht etwa im wunderschönen Stück bei Etterzhausen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Oktober 2020)

Wieso nicht? 

Ich werde gute Angelstellen sicherlich nicht ins offene Forum schreiben.


----------



## bobbl (26. Oktober 2020)

Weil ich diesem Flussabschnitt sehr sehr nachtrauere. Das Stück um Etterzhausen gehörte jahrelang zu meinem Verein Und war meiner Meinung nach unser bestes, aber auch schwierigstes Gewässer. Die absolute Nullnummer gabs sehr häufig, aber eben auch ganz tolle Überraschungen. Fehlt mir sehr.


----------



## Flussmonster92 (26. Oktober 2020)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe vergangenen Freitag mal wieder souverän geschneidert (Anfänger und Spinnfischer).

In der Morgendämmerung hatte ich viele Bisse, die ich als Fehlbisse interpretiert habe und überheblich wurde á la "das ist nur Kleinkram, ich gehe mal weiter und suche nach größeren Fischen".
Diese Überheblichkeit wurde dann nach der Dämmerung mit 8 bisslosen Stunden bestraft. 
Nachträglich betrachtet ist es auch gut möglich, dass ich einfach die Anhiebe nicht vernünftig gesetzt habe und deswegen keinen Fisch am Haken hatte.

Naja....auch wenn das Ergebnis 9 fischlose Stunden an einem kleinen See waren, habe ich eine Menge gelernt und mitgenommen (und auch einiges richtig gemacht im Vergleich zu den letzten Malen).
Ich denke es dauert nicht mehr lange, bis der Knoten endlich platzt und ich quasi im Fischregen untergehe. 

Gruß in die Runde


----------



## rustaweli (26. Oktober 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ...wo beim zweiten Male sein probieren und blitzschnelles auspusten nicht mehr funktioniert hat!
> Das ist ja so in etwa die übelste Eigenschaft der Raubfische, wo sie in Wassern durch dauernde Kunstköderpräsenz geschläut uns Spinangler gerne nur ärgern ...



So in etwa?
Ist schon klasse.


----------



## Snâsh (26. Oktober 2020)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke Euch!
> Also Deeprunner hatte ich ja ausgeschlossen. Dennoch werde ich zwischen 20-60 Gramm rum liegen. Die Rute wird hart sein, bei 80-100 WG sein, in 2,70m. Das vorab. Schnur geflochten, 12kg Tragkraft, Vorfach halt Stahl.
> Also halte ich fest: bei heutigem Technikstand ist eine Stationäre vorzuziehen. 4000er, vielleicht sogar ne 5er zwecks Wallerangst. Hier mehr wie möglich.
> Rolle Alu, kein Wormshaft. 3 Anbieter, dann kommt lange nichts.
> Shimano, Ryobi, Daiwa. Verschleiß gibt es eben, vor allem (wie bei mir) bei Kraut, Geäst und mehr.


Mir persönlich wäre eine 2,7m lange Rute für den Einsatz im Nahbereich und Jerks viel zu lang und unhandlich. Ich fische Baitcaster/Multi sehr gerne mit Jerks, da ich die Abstimmung der Ruten mit dem kurzen Griff und die Aktion des Blanks dafür einfach perfekt finde.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Oktober 2020)

rustaweli schrieb:


> So in etwa?
> Ist schon klasse.


Passt nicht ganz zu der Beobachtung, ich denke ein durch Beangelung geschläuter Hecht läuft mit Köderaufnahme schnell in die Schnurrichtung, mal 2m oder noch mehr hinterher, und gewinnt Zeit zum Austesten, mit der losen Schnur merkt man als Angler nicht richtig was und kann auch nicht anschlagen.
Wenn der Hecht deftig abdreht, hat er ja schon verloren.


----------



## rustaweli (26. Oktober 2020)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Mir persönlich wäre eine 2,7m lange Rute für den Einsatz im Nahbereich und Jerks viel zu lang und unhandlich. Ich fische Baitcaster/Multi sehr gerne mit Jerks, da ich die Abstimmung der Ruten mit dem kurzen Griff und die Aktion des Blanks dafür einfach perfekt finde.



Wie gesagt, bin kein Profi. Aber beim Hecht gehe ich dann doch lieber auf 2,70. So fühle ich mich einfach breiter aufgestellt. Hechtköder sind ne andere Hausnummer wie Barscheln oder Zander suchen. Die Köder sind nicht gerade unerheblich schwerer. Der größte Teil meiner Ufer verflacht sich stark innerhalb 2-4 Meter Entfernung, mal auch auf 5-6. Dann kommen auch schon sofort Steine, Geäst oder die fiesen, gittrigen Eisenmatten zwecks Kanalisierung. Da mußte schon beim Barscheln/Döbeln ungemein aufpassen, und das mit UL/L Montagen. Oft ragen Gestrüppe ins Wasser rein. Auch nicht so einfach mit meinen kurzen Ruten diese Zonen zu bewerfen, quasi ums Eck, und zu befischen. Wenn ich mir das alles jetzt mit ner 2 Meter Rute und 60 Gramm Köder vorstelle. Nee danke. Auch kann ich zur Not mal mit einem anderen Hardbaits etwas tiefer gehen. Oder sogar einen großen Shad einhängen und trotzdem noch irgendwie durch die längere Rute hängerfrei wieder an Land kommen.
So die Theorie.
Eh zu spät, Rute und Rolle sind geordert.  
Aber danke Dir für Deine Eindrücke!


----------



## Andal (26. Oktober 2020)

Wenn es zu lang ist, kann man ja auch mal einen Meter zurücktreten. Wenn es zu kurz wird, fehlt es einfach!


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Oktober 2020)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Dann kommen auch schon sofort Steine, Geäst oder die fiesen, gittrigen Eisenmatten zwecks Kanalisierung.



Speziell für derlei Hardcore-Stellen kann eine Hardbait-Umrüstung auf Krautschutz-Drillinge ganz gut helfen.

Auch damit lassen sich Hänger nicht zu 100 % vermeiden (wenn sich z. B. der ganze Köder verkeilt, ist evtl. wenig bis nix zu machen), aber die Abrissquote sinkt ganz erheblich.

Nachteil: Das Fehlbiss-Risiko steigt natürlich durch die Drahtbügel.

Aber das ist halt der Preis für die Möglichkeit, an Stellen anzugreifen, die mit normalen Haken praktisch sofort zum Geldgrab werden. Und die von anderen Anglern mit Normalködern wg. dem hohen Abriss-Risiko gemieden werden.

Jedoch: Der Anschlag muss da maximal hart kommen, weiche und/oder lasche Ruten sind da völlig fehl am Platz. Zudem muss der Fisch sofort weg vom Hindernis, da ist nix mit Ausdrillen (sonst setzt der sich bei nächster Gelegenheit fest).

Daher zum gezielten Hindernisangeln auf jeden Fall mindestens (!!!!!!!!) ne XH-Rute verwenden, wenn es auf Hecht gehen soll.

Schnur wg. Abriebs-Gefahr im Hindernis dann auf keinen Fall unter 25 lbs, besser gleich 30 bis 40 lbs (plus entsprechend starke und ausreichend lange Stahlvorfächer mit verlässlichen Kleinteilen; Stahl idealerweise ummantelt).

Keine Leichtbau-Plastik-Rollen, das muss kranen.

Ist halt sehr wüstes Brutal-Hauruck-Angeln, Feinheits-Flashs sind da komplett fehl am Platze bzw. wären nicht waidgerecht. Wenn schon High Risk, dann ausschließlich (!!!) mit optimiertem Hochlast-Setup und genügend Power-Headroom.

Auch, um hängengebliebene Köder bei Bedarf noch mit Stockwickel-Rückwärtslatsch-Gewalt rausreißen zu können und/oder die Haken aufzubiegen (je nach Drahtstärke evtl. möglich).

Ich persönlich verwende dafür Ruten mit ca. 120 bzw. 190 g Max-WG (je nach Ködergröße).


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Oktober 2020)

Nabend Leute. Ich war vorhin wieder auf der Suche nach Bärschen an meinem Flüsschen.







Es bissen viele kleine..






Der übliche Nanohecht durfte auch nicht fehlen....







Letztlich lud ich vier Bärsche zum Essen ein.


----------



## rustaweli (26. Oktober 2020)

Klasse und Petri @Professor Tinca !
Tolle Färbung die 2 unteren.


----------



## phirania (26. Oktober 2020)




----------



## rustaweli (26. Oktober 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Daher zum gezielten Hindernisangeln auf jeden Fall mindestens (!!!!!!!!) ne XH-Rute verwenden, wenn es auf Hecht gehen soll.
> 
> Schnur wg. Abriebs-Gefahr im Hindernis dann auf keinen Fall unter 25 lbs, besser gleich 30 bis 40 lbs (plus entsprechend starke und ausreichend lange Stahlvorfächer mit verlässlichen Kleinteilen; Stahl idealerweise ummantelt).
> 
> ...



Danke!
Ja, die Haken mit Schutz habe ich woanders auch schon bemerkt und im Hinterkopf gespeichert.
Da fährst Du jetzt aber gleich Geschütze auf! 
Wahrscheinlich aber zurecht. Aber ich taste mich erst einmal langsam heran, learning by doing, mitsamt Fehleinkäufen und allen Fehlern vom Tackle über den Drill bis zum blutigen Handling.
Bin jetzt vorerst mittelmäßig eingestiegen und bin bei 50-90 Gramm WG auf 2,70 bei einer Spitzenaktion. Rolle komplett Alu, sogar Spule(  @Nordlichtangler ).
Muß mich an das perfekte Tackle für meine Gewässer herantasten plus Köder. Aber das wird arg dauern. Bin ja noch in der glücklichen Position, noch eine andere Leidenschaft zu pflegen, wofür mir von meiner lieben Frau auch schon ein freifahrender "Ükel-Macken-Schein" ausgestellt wurde.
Mit dem Hechten aber lasse ich mir viel Zeit und besäume das Pferd von hinten, oder vorn, je nach Blickwinkel. Da habe ich irgendwie das Gefühl von etwas langfristig Besonderem. Rute u Rolle sind im besagten Feld als Start getroffen. Viel mehr wird es mir in den nächsten Jahren um das ganze drumherum gehen, und daran wird diesmal erst das Tackle wachsen.
Klima, Wetter, Jahreszeiten, Gewässerökologie und die damit verbundenen Auswirkungen auf den bemerkenswerten Esox. Alles wird festgehalten in Notizen und Schneider/Fangbüchern. 
Vielleicht stehe ich dann ja wirklich irgendwann beim Bigbaitfischen an 190 max WG Ruten, wer weiß. 
Danke Dir (auch zwecks Schnur u Vorfach!) und Euch allen auf jeden Fall für Eure Tipps, Meinungen und geteilten Erfahrungen.


----------



## Finke20 (26. Oktober 2020)

@phirania schönes Video, Peter Rinow ist schon ein Unikat , den ich schon sehr viele Jahre persönlich kenne. Leider hat man sich in den letzten Jahren aus den Augen verloren. Doch wo er noch beim LAV-MV für die Jugendarbeit tätig gewesen ist, traf man sich regelmäßig.


----------



## phirania (26. Oktober 2020)

Finke20 schrieb:


> @phirania schönes Video, Peter Rinow ist schon ein Unikat , den ich schon sehr viele Jahre persönlich kenne. Leider hat man sich in den letzten Jahren aus den Augen verloren. Doch wo er noch beim LAV-MV für die Jugendarbeit tätig gewesen ist, traf man sich regelmäßig.


Finde das Video recht gut gemacht,vorallem keine Werbung wie in dem anderen Müllvideos.
Genauso bin ich auch unterwegs mit Köfi hier und dort zum Trotten.
Und es klapp immer wieder.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Oktober 2020)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Da fährst Du jetzt aber gleich Geschütze auf!
> Wahrscheinlich aber zurecht.


Schau auf seinen Namen, er meint das ernst  

Hechtangelei hat bei den Meterzielen in der Tat nichts mehr mit streicheln zu tun, das ist etwas wie Meterbarbe an der Stipprute ...


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Oktober 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hechtangelei hat bei den Meterzielen in der Tat nichts mehr mit streicheln zu tun



Vor allem, wenn man dieses gezielt z. B. in unmittelbarer Nähe von ollen, teilweise zusammengefallenen Biberburgen, beim Einst-Anstauen stehengebliebenen Unterwasser-Wurzelstöcken, Resten von vermoderten Alt-Stegpfählen, von Totholz durchsetzten Dicht-Binsenkanten etc. praktiziert (oder ggf. auch mal mittendrin).

Da gilt einfach: Frieden schaffen durch überlegene Feuerkraft. Alles andere wäre den Fischen gegenüber höchst unfair.

Zudem braucht einfach niemand Unterwasserstrukturen voller riesiger Christbäume aus abgerissenen Kukös mit X Meter Schnur dahinter.

Wie gesagt: Bei dieser Art der Angelei lassen sich Abrisse natürlich nie ganz ausschließen. Aber man kann deren Anzahl mittels situationsspezifischer Optimierung des verwendeten Gesamtsystems deutlichst (!!) reduzieren.

Und man sollte erkennen können, wann es dann wirklich unbeangelbar wird. Man sollte also zu sinnvollem Risk Assessment fähig sein - dummes Draufgängertum hat da gar nix verloren:

Es ist ungemein wichtig, dass man da ganz genau weiß, was man tut - und wann wirklich Sense ist bzw. von welchen Stellen man dann doch besser die Finger lässt.

Was parallel auch beinhaltet, dass man die Leistungsgrenzen seiner Ausrüstung ebenso genau kennt bzw. dass man genau weiß, wie extrem man das Zeug im Notfall real herreiten kann.

Alles andere bringt nur verluderte Fische, unnötigen Unterwassermüll und Löcher im Geldbeutel hervor. Was es jeweils möglichst zu vermeiden gilt.


----------



## Minimax (27. Oktober 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> "Bei dieser Art der Angelei lassen sich Abrisse natürlich nie ganz ausschließen.
> Aber man kann deren Anzahl mittels situationsspezifischer Optimierung
> des verwendeten Gesamtsystems deutlichst reduzieren."


Goldene Worte, für praktisch jede Angeldisziplin! Endlich hab ich ein neues Stickprojekt für die dunklen WIntermonate, das kommt direkt übers Bettchen neben dem
"Home Sweet Hell" Stickbild, hier ein vorläufiger Entwurf;


----------



## Thomas. (27. Oktober 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Sinnbild   , das muss öfter mal hervorgekramt und als großes Plakat aufgestellt werden!
> 
> "Die "perfekte Angelrute" kann es nicht geben" , ist richtig.
> 
> ...



@Nordlichtangler vielleicht solltest du mal über* sowas *  nachdenken, könnte ich mir für dich sehr gut vorstellen , nach dem Motto, Ey Du tu ma dat 9ft 2oz mit die Daiwa LT mit der 0,18er, aber zack zack


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Oktober 2020)

Ich sach ja, die Lebensqualität fängt mit dem Butler an, samt Chauffieren des Luxuskleinbus samt enthaltenem persönlichen Angelladen und dem Butler-bedienten Allwegerollgerät am Wasser  ...


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Oktober 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich sach ja, die Lebensqualität fängt mit dem Butler an, samt Chauffieren des Luxuskleinbus samt enthaltenem persönlichen Angelladen und dem Butler-bedienten Allwegerollgerät am Wasser  ...



Hallo,

und gemähten Uferstreifen , wie ich in England mal vor so 40 Jahren erleben durfte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Oktober 2020)

Das ist sehr sehr sinnig, wie ich gerade nach einen Zeckenbefundfall in der Famile feststellen muss. (ihr wisst gar nicht, was da noch alles geht ...)

Alles abmähen, aushacken zum durchlüften und zum austrocken bringen und am besten einmal vorsorglich abflammen, und immerwährend kurz halten,  ist schon sehr sinnvoll !


----------



## Slappy (29. Oktober 2020)

Heute war ich mal wieder an der Lahn. 
4h war ich am Platz. Eine Rute mit Futter und Warfter auf Grund und mit der Spinne versucht nen Räuber zu finden... 
Ein Tock hab ich bekommen und einen Zupfer. Aber keiner hing. 
Der einzige Fisch (neben Grundeln) Biss auf die Vanillewarfter mitten drin..... 




Schon komisch das kein Gummi, kein Wobbler oder Spinner erfolgreich waren.


----------



## Andal (29. Oktober 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> Heute war ich mal wieder an der Lahn.
> 4h war ich am Platz. Eine Rute mit Futter und Warfter auf Grund und mit der Spinne versucht nen Räuber zu finden...
> Ein Tock hab ich bekommen und einen Zupfer. Aber keiner hing.
> Der einzige Fisch (neben Grundeln) Biss auf die Vanillewarfter mitten drin.....
> ...


...weil die Lahn eben etwas eigen ist. Gewiss nicht fischarm, oder komisch, aber in gewisser Weise sehr eigen.


----------



## Slappy (29. Oktober 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> ...weil die Lahn eben etwas eigen ist. Gewiss nicht fischarm, oder komisch, aber in gewisser Weise sehr eigen.


Absolut Korrekt !!!!!!


----------



## fishhawk (29. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> weil die Lahn eben etwas eigen ist.



Wenn ihr das sagt, wird es wohl so sein.

Damit dürfte die Lahn aber kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal haben.


----------



## rustaweli (29. Oktober 2020)

Schöner Barsch @Slappy ! Kann man sogar sehen, sofern man sich die Zeit nimmt und etwas wartet bis die Werbung vollends verschwindet.

Ich bedanke mich an dieser Stelle nochmals für Eure Hilfe zwecks Rolle.
Heute kam dann endlich das Starterpäckle.
R Nessa, Lexa, J Braid, sowie bißl was zum spielen, neben Blinker u Spinner.




Viel Zeit blieb jedoch nicht. Trotzdem für knappe 3h Stunden die ersten Schritte gewagt. Wetter war die Tage fast konstant. Bißl Regen, Wolken, mal Sonne. Nur heute waren die Sonnenstunden fast auf null und es gab wenig Licht auf's Wasser. Trotzdem verbesserte sich die Trübung innerhalb von 3 Tagen um einen Wert auf knapp 5,9, Sauerstoffgehalt auch auf 8,8. Der Wind kam heute aus West mit knappen 18kmh. Also erst flachere Stellen aufgesucht und Köder durch u übers Kraut gezogen. Dann tiefere Stellen befischt. Immer aber die Kräusel und Strömung im Auge und die daran angrenzenden Ruhezonen beangelt. Sollte heute aber nicht sein. Spaßig war es trotzdem. Mit der Dunkelheit kam jedoch die Sehnsucht nach einem gemütlichen Abend mit der nicht wenig anrufenden Family.
Was soll's, wird schon irgendwann.


----------



## Andal (29. Oktober 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt auch Flüsse, die sind wirklich einfach. Da kannst du machen was du willst, da geht nie gar nichts.


----------



## Slappy (29. Oktober 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Flüsse, die sind wirklich einfach. Da kannst du machen was du willst, da geht nie gar nichts.


Ja ne, ist klar. 
Genauso wie die eine Rute und der eine Kescher.....


----------



## Chief Brolly (30. Oktober 2020)

Mal ne spezielle Frage: Welche Köfiart ist beim Kanalangeln auf Zander und große Barsche jetzt im Herbst /Winter am  erfolgreichsten, wie sind da eure bisherigen Erfahrungen? 

Ich habe ne Grundel, einen Barsch, Gründlinge und Rotaugen zur Verfügung, so bis 12 cm aber auch bis 15 cm... 
An die Spinnfischer: Welche Dekore eurer Wobbler, Gummifische usw. sind im Moment am fängigsten? 

Will sie am Grund anbieten und im Main-Donau-Kanal angeln, wo eine Spundwandstrecke in Steinschüttung übergeht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Oktober 2020)

Rotauge würde ich persönlich nehmen , weil die in der Dämmerung noch gut sichtbar sind und die einfach immer gefressen werden.

Außerdem gibt so ein 12cm+ Rotauge noch schön Witterung ab.

Grundel und Gründling würde ich im Hellen dann nehmen...weil die "dezenter" blinken und eher ufernah an den Steinen bzw. am "Knick"

R.S.


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2020)

Die im Gewässer am häufigsten Fischarten und Dekore. Die üben zwar einen relativ geringen Reiz des Besonderen aus, werden aber auch am arglosesten genommen.


----------



## jkc (30. Oktober 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> An die Spinnfischer: Welche Dekore eurer Wobbler, Gummifische usw. sind im Moment am fängigsten?



Alle


----------



## schwerhoeriger (31. Oktober 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> An die Spinnfischer: Welche Dekore eurer Wobbler, Gummifische usw. sind im Moment am fängigsten?



Hoi,

wie schon geschrieben alle Farben eigentlich außer Gummis in braun die gehen bei mir gar nicht. Von Schockfarben kann ich nicht berichten da ich sowas in meiner Kiste nicht habe bzw. auch nicht kaufe.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Oktober 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> An die Spinnfischer: Welche Dekore eurer Wobbler, Gummifische usw. sind im Moment am fängigsten?


Und wenn gar nichts läuft PINK


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2020)

Nabend,
Ich war vorhin wieder mal am Flüsschen um Bärsche zu suchen.
Es gab ein paar kleine, einen guten und einen Brathecht.


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und wenn gar nichts läuft PINK


Und warum nicht gleich?


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Oktober 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Und warum nicht gleich?


Dann hab ich ja nichts mehr, wenn gar nichts geht


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2020)

...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. Oktober 2020)

Ich finde Gummifarbe ist weniger entscheidend... Stellenwahl, Uhrzeit und Köderpräsentation sind die wichtigeren Faktoren...


----------



## hanzz (31. Oktober 2020)

Jau. Heut war Köder Präsentation Glücksspiel 
Stürmte wie sau. 
War heut um 16 Uhr am Wasser und wollt Barsche zuppeln. Erstmal n schönen Jigspinner versenkt. 
Dann weiter auf Zander, aber es war so windig, dass ich mehrfach schöne Luftknoten vom Wind in der Schnur hatte. So landete ein Wobbler ca 2 m vor mir volle Pulle auf der Packung. Hab jetzt n halben Wobbler und die hintere Hälfte hat sich auf der Steinpackung pulverisiert 
Grad neues Vorfach dran geknüppert das gleiche mit einem Gummifisch, nur dass der etwas weiter geflogen ist und sich gänzlich verabschiedet hat. 
Naja einmal kurz Fischkontakt hatte ich, aber bei dem Schnurbogen fühlte ich den Biss nicht. Fisch also auch weg. 

Bin dann nach Hause und aufm Weg Schnaps geholt. War auch gut so. Hat richtig schön angefangen zu regnen. 

Jetzt trink ich einen auf Sean Connery


----------



## rustaweli (1. November 2020)

Feinstes Petri @Professor Tinca , sehr schön! Aber sag mal ehrlich, gehst Du auch ab und an als Schneider heim? Hier, im Ükel... Frage für nen Kumpel, zwecks Ego und so.   
Ich habe jetzt 3x auf Hecht geschneidert. Den Tag für nen Kurzausflug in die Dämmerung hinein, gestern vom frühen Vormittag bis Nachmittag, heute noch einmal von der Morgendämmerung bis eben. Aber wird schon, Räuber sind hier eh ein hartes Brot und habe noch so viel zu lernen.


----------



## phirania (1. November 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nabend,
> Ich war vorhin wieder mal am Flüsschen um Bärsche zu suchen.
> Es gab ein paar kleine, einen guten und einen Brathecht.
> 
> ...


Na denn mal Dickes Petri


----------



## schwerhoeriger (1. November 2020)

Heda,

ich war gestern bei dem Kaiserwetter auch los. Ich bin an ein Gewässer das ziemlich abhängig vom Wasserstand des Rheins ist was das fangen angeht! Bin ausschließlich mit dem 18 cm Tiddler von Vox Rage unterwegs gewesen und stur eingeleiert da viel Holz im Wasser liegt (trotzdem zwei Abrisse gehabt). Hatte 16 Bisse zu verzeichnen 11 Hechte habe ich gefangen aber keiner hat die 60 cm geknackt doch einer hätte es geschafft aber der hat sich vor den Füssen verabschiedet. Im Frühjahr hatte ich einige Ü 70 cm gefangen! Kurios der Barsch hat auch den 18 cm Latschen attackiert und ist hängen geblieben. Was ich noch nie hatte war ein Sonnenbrand im Gesicht am letzten Tag im Oktober 

Grussen Michael


----------



## schwerhoeriger (1. November 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich finde Gummifarbe ist weniger entscheidend... Stellenwahl, Uhrzeit und Köderpräsentation sind die wichtigeren Faktoren...



Vielleicht noch die Form des Gufi! Hatte schon Tage da ging nur auf den Twister was und bei den normalen nix!

Grussen Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. November 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Kurios der Barsch hat auch den 18 cm Latschen attackiert und ist hängen geblieben.


Das nenne ich gute Köderführung, dein Latschen sah richtig krank aus! 

Die Erkenntnisse aus der Tierverhaltensforschung zeigen es als Grundprinzip, alle Räuber stehen auf kranke sehr schwächliche Tiere zum effektiven täglichen Nahrungserwerb, sogar Artgenossen. Bei entsprechenden Verhalten trauen sich auch die Kleinsten dran und wollen sich eine Ecke abreißen, selbst bei Elritzen konnte ich das mal sehr gut beobachten.
Das gilt genauso für Haie und Menschen, erst mit dem entsprechenden Verhalten wird man so richtig zum fokussierten Beuteobjekt.
Wenn man mal ein Video von Haien gesehen hat, die einen noch lebendigen aber matten 30m Blauwal verknuspern, dann kann man das Prinzip genau maximal mitverfolgen.

Insofern ist der Hecht ja eine echt besondere Ausnahme im Tierreich, weil er frisst allermeist seine prozentual große Beute in einem Haps, lebendig und im Stück, ganz ohne zerbeißen, zerreißen oder langwieriges zerdrücken.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (1. November 2020)

Hel,

ich war auch für ein Kurztrip unterwegs. Zuerst habe ich mein Boot von Wasser und Laub befreit und dann gings ans Fischen. Erster Wurf kleiner Ast am Haken und bricht  mittig das Stahlvorfach mmh hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr. Zweiter Wurf Montage komplett in den Baum gepfeffert und abriss. Was solls nochmal alles gerichtet und weiter gehts. Dritter Wurf Gummi absinken lassen angejiggt komisch kein Widerstand Gufi flöten gegangen vergessen Snab zu schließen . Ich denke Aufgabe ist aktuell keine Alternative für mich. Erst als der Fotograf mit seinen zwei TOP Unterwäschemodels zusammen gepackt hat habe ich auch fünf Minuten später eingepackt. Puh waren das zwei Raketen von Mädels so um die 25 Jahre Bildhübsch  . Haben die Kulisse mit dem Herbstlaub super in Szene gesetzt war schon toll .

Grussen Michael

Aso gefangen habe ich nix war mir aber irgendwie egal


----------



## phirania (1. November 2020)

Erst als der Fotograf mit seinen zwei TOP Unterwäschemodels zusammen gepackt hat habe ich auch fünf Minuten später eingepackt. Puh waren das zwei Raketen von Mädels so um die 25 Jahre Bildhübsch  . Haben die Kulisse mit dem Herbstlaub super in Szene gesetzt war schon toll . 
Dann weißt du auch ,warum du deine Köder im Baum versenkt hast.....


----------



## Flussmonster92 (1. November 2020)

Moin zusammen,

heute ist bei mir endlich der Knoten geplatzt!

Nach den ganzen erfolglosen Schneidertagen habe ich das erste Mal etwas beim Spinnfischen gefangen und dann gleich zwei Zander und einen Barsch!

Unbeschreibliches Gefühl und endlich brauche ich mir zuhause keine blöden Kommentare mehr anhören, wenn ich sage, dass ich angeln gehe. 

Gruß in die Runde


----------



## Finke20 (2. November 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> alle Räuber stehen auf kranke sehr schwächliche Tiere zum effektiven täglichen Nahrungserwerb, sogar Artgenossen.





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das gilt genauso für Haie und Menschen, erst mit dem entsprechenden Verhalten wird man so richtig zum fokussierten Beuteobjekt.




Mensch Nordlicht, das ist doch jetzt sehr bedenklich , also Jungs und Mädchen wenn ihr Nordlichtangler begegnen solltet, immer einen gesunden und kräftigen Eindruck hinterlassen. Nicht das ihr noch als Beuteobjekt in frage kommt   .


----------



## Finke20 (2. November 2020)

Allen erfolgreichen ein dickes Petri.
Ein Nachtrag vom gestrigen Angelausflug habe ich noch.
Ich konnte 5 Barsche bis 27 cm Überlisten. Als Köder hatte ich Bienenmaden, an der Bolo angeboten, Zielfisch ist jedoch Döbel gewesen.
Nach Wechsel auf Spinnrute und Spinmad konnte ich noch 4 Stachelritter zum Landgang überreden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2020)

Schöne Bärsche.
Petri Heil, Finke.


----------



## Mooskugel (2. November 2020)

Am Samstag haben wir es zum 2. Mal an der Lippe im Bereich Olfen versucht. 
Sohnemann 1 beim 1. Wurf Hänger und Abriss
Kurz darauf hat der 2. die Mutter aller Tüdel gebaut, Das hat annähernd 30 Minuten gedauert bis das wieder enttüdelt war. Danach gab es lange nichts, außer schönem Wetter.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Zwischendurch konnte ich noch diesen Barsch zum Landgang überreden.










Fazit des Tages

Ein schöner Angeltag mi zwar wenig Fisch, aber ein wirklich spannendes Gewässer, dass bestimmt die ein oder andere Überraschung bereithält. 

Leider ist die Anfahrt ein wenig lang. Sonst wäre ich öfter dort.


----------



## yellowred (3. November 2020)

Moin Jungs und Mädels,

ich werde mir diese Woche einen Baitcaster gönnen. Es wird die Shimano SLX 151 DC. Dazu eine _Shimano Bass One XT 166M2_ 7-21g.
Mich würde interessieren, ob ich etwas besonderes bei der Schnur beachten muss? Bisher habe ich nur mit stinknormalen Stationärrollen geangelt.
Danke schonmal!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (8. November 2020)

Heda,

war mal Fr., Sa. und So. am Wasser was ich eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr hin bekommen habe. Fr. und Sa. war ich ausschließlich mit Gufis Wasser und es blieb nur Kleinzeug hängen  aber er hier....



	

		
			
		

		
	
  war der Held des Wochenende...

So. dann mit Köfis am Drachko unterwegs hier habe ich dann drei Hechte fangen können zw. 60 und 65 cm. Die hingen sauber vorne am Kiefer (ich war wirklich vorsichtig beim Haken losen) trotzdem hat es einer geschafft mir seine Hauer in den Daumen zu treiben! Boar habe ich geblutet bei den Mediziner wäre das als Aderlass durchgegangen .




Rückblickend gab es viel Hecht bei schönem Wetter aber eben nur drei über 60 cm. Größentechnisch habe ich noch viel Luft nach oben gerade weil ein Spezi von mir einen Hecht mit 124 cm gefangen hat.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. November 2020)

Schnur unwichtig, bei Widerstand sofort und rechtzeitig  anschlag setzen ...


----------



## phirania (9. November 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Heda,
> 
> war mal Fr., Sa. und So. am Wasser was ich eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr hin bekommen habe. Fr. und Sa. war ich ausschließlich mit Gufis Wasser und es blieb nur Kleinzeug hängen  aber er hier....
> Anhang anzeigen 359404
> ...


Dickes Petri.
Schöner Hecht.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (10. November 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Dickes Petri.
> Schöner Hecht.



Petri Dank


----------



## Finke20 (11. November 2020)

Hallo und ein dicke Petri an alle die erfolgreich gewesen sind.

Ich bin heute für zwei Stunden, mit eine Angelkumpel  auf dem Wasser gewesen. Der See an dem wir gefahren sind, ist für mich Angeltechnisch absolutes Neuland gewesen.  Mein Kumpel kannte das Gewässer und ist immer recht erfolgreich gewesen. Deshalb hat er auch konsequent mit einem ca. 7 cm Gummiköder von Profiblinker gefischt. Henri hat sehr viele Fisch kontakt gehabt, konnte aber nur einen Biss verwerten. Es brachte ihm einen ca 48 cm Hecht. 
Ich habe sehr viel umher probiert von Spinnen zu Wobbler und wieder Gummi. Ich hatte nur zwei kontakte und konnte einen Biss verwerten,  61 cm hat die hübsche.







Köder ist ein 4" Easy Shiner von KEITECH in der Farbe Electric Chicken am 7g Kopf gewesen.
Durch das diesige Wetter ist es kein schönes angeln gewesen. Aber wir wollen mal nicht jammern, Fisch gab es trotzdem.


----------



## phirania (11. November 2020)

Dickes Perti an die Erfolgreichen vom Wochenende...


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. November 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Schnur unwichtig, bei Widerstand sofort und rechtzeitig anschlag setzen ...



Und mit der Zeit lernt man auch die gefühlsmäßige Unterscheidung zwischen Biss und Stein-/Holzkontakt usw. (sofern das Tackle ausreichend sensibel ist).

Generell gilt jedoch: Lieber einmal zu oft anschlagen als zu wenig - dann geht's halt auch mal ins Leere, weil der Ruckler etc. dann doch ein Ast-Kontakt o. Ä. war.

Sowie kräftig genug - ich persönlich bevorzuge das "dritte Nasenloch" (ich sage jedem, beim Spinnfischen tunlichst nicht hinter mir bzw. in Reichweite meiner Rute zu stehen - andernfalls hat der potenziell keinen Kopf mehr und ich nen kaputten Stecken).

Und kontrolliere die Schärfe meiner Haken regelmäßig.


----------



## hanzz (11. November 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> ich persönlich bevorzuge das "dritte Nasenloch"


 
Man muss hören, wie die Rute die Luft schneidet.


----------



## tob_wilson (13. November 2020)

Haben hier welche Erfahrungen mit der Quappe/Rutte? 
Bei uns in der Umgebung, Donau läuft der Fisch derzeit schon gut an.

Würdet ihr eher Dendros oder Tauwürmer bevorzugen, die andere Angel bestücke ich mit Fischfetzen da auch der ein oder andere Zetti gehen kann?


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. November 2020)

Ein fettes Petri an alle Fänger! 

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage: Kann ich direkt an eine 0,15er gefl. Hauptschnur ein Stahlvorfach knoten? 

Stahlvorfach von der Spule, mein ich... Falls ja, welcher Durchmesser und welcher Knoten wäre geeignet? 

Dachte an 7x7 mit 7kg Tragkraft, kenne aber den Durchmesser nicht. Unten krimpe ich dann eine Schlaufe mit nem Karabinerwirbel..


----------



## schwerhoeriger (14. November 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ein fettes Petri an alle Fänger!
> 
> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage: Kann ich direkt an eine 0,15er gefl. Hauptschnur ein Stahlvorfach knoten?
> 
> ...



Hoi,

ja kannste machen habe da früher den FG-Koten als auch ein Not Knot verwendet. Mache aber da mittlerweile 1,5m Fluo oder ne Stroft GTM Mono als Puffer dazwischen!

Grussen Michael

Aso. habe gestern und heute hoch motiviert abgeschneidert und das beim schönsten Herbstwetter. Enmaß an Menschen waren heute auch unterwegs.


----------



## Jason (15. November 2020)

Heute bei schönstem Herbstwetter gab es für mich 4 Hechte und mein Kumpel hatte 2. Hier die beiden Besten. Der Rest hatte zwischen 50 und 70cm. 




Der hier war von seiner Figur gut dabei.





Und dieser war ca. 75cm. Als Köder diente wieder der rote Gummifisch. Wechseln brauchten wir den Köder nicht, weil es mit ihm lief. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal (15. November 2020)

Hecht nach Art der Winzer, also im Speckmantel auf feinem Wurzelgemüse und Trauben im Ofen gegart, ist ja auch keine Strafe.


----------



## Jason (15. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Hecht nach Art der Winzer, also im Speckmantel auf feinem Wurzelgemüse und Trauben im Ofen gegart, ist ja auch keine Strafe.


Einen hat meine Hausärztin bekommen. Meine Frau hat sich mal mit ihr unterhalten und da hat sie erwähnt, dass sie früher auch gerne mal einen Hecht zubereitet hat. Wenn ich jetzt zu ihr in die Sprechstunde komme, brauche ich nur ein leises Chrrr von mir geben und schon gibt es einen Chinesischen Urlaubsschein. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli (15. November 2020)

@Jason :


----------



## phirania (16. November 2020)

Monsterfische am Haken | Kostenlos online sehen | DMAX
					

Cyril Chauquet nimmt es in dieser Doku-Serie mit den größten und gefährlichsten Fischen auf. ✓ Ganze Folgen ✓ Alle Sendetermine. Jetzt auf DMAX entdecken!




					r.srvtrck.com
				



Hat bestimmt jeder gesehen.


----------



## hanzz (16. November 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Monsterfische am Haken | Kostenlos online sehen | DMAX
> 
> 
> Cyril Chauquet nimmt es in dieser Doku-Serie mit den größten und gefährlichsten Fischen auf. ✓ Ganze Folgen ✓ Alle Sendetermine. Jetzt auf DMAX entdecken!
> ...


Ich fand die Folge sehr gut.
Einfach geangelt ohne viel Schnick Schnack und ohne so ein Voodoo Medizinmann Geisterbeschwörungstanz wie bei Flussmonster.
Und sich was zu essen auch noch dazu gefangen und vor Ort verspeist.


----------



## phirania (16. November 2020)

Stimmt,hab ich mir am Freitag auch reingezogen.
Er will ja mehr in Süßwasser machen 
Bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## phirania (18. November 2020)




----------



## Minimax (20. November 2020)

Hallihallo. liebe Raubfischfreunde,

schaut mal, ich hab mir neue Köder besorgt, und zwar eine Variante der hier bereits besprochenen Jig Spinner in 10g, über die wir ja auch schon gesprochen hatten und mit denen selbst ich Chancen habe, Barsche zu fangen.
Natürlich ist es nun die falsche Jahreszeit für solche "schnellen" Köder, aber ich wills demnächst mal auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen.





Das besondere: Sie sind diesmal nicht von Spinmad, sondern von der sehr guten allerbesten FIrma _Profiblinker _Ich bin auf die Köder gestossen beim Angugcken eines ihrer lustigen bzw. bizarren Videos- dort stellen sie detailliert nach, wie die Profiblinkerjungs diesen Ködertyp völlig autonom und ohne Anregung durch andere,_ rein zufällig ähnliche_ Produkte sozusagen aus einem Pilker heraus eigenständig entwickelt haben. Hust, hust.
Mal sehen, wann ich einen Shootout zwischen denen und den billigen, skrupellosen Kopien (die seit etwa 250 Jahren auf dem Markt sind) unter den jetzigen erschwerten Bedingungen* starte..
hg
Minimax

*Temperatur, Jahreszeit, Spinnangellegasthenie


----------



## Andal (20. November 2020)

Du musst aber bei jedem Fang lauthals schreien: "Mischaaa... isch hab einen!" - Das stimmt dir die Flussgötter wohlgesonnen.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (21. November 2020)

Heda,

also ich war gestern Abend am Rhein auf Zander aber der Rhein hat nur genommen und nix gegeben. Ich dachte ich habe Ruhe an meinem Spot da er ja beschwerlich zu erreichen ist aber nix da da dackelten doch zwei Deppen (anders kann ich die nicht beschreiben) zu mir. Gut den Coronaabstand haben se eingehalten ohne einen Gruß wurde angefangen zu fischen. Ich dann so: He Jungs seit Ihr noch richtig im Kopf? Es gibt klare Regeln für den Abstand die stehen bei euch auch im Schein drin und dann hat man auch zu fragen:. Die Antwort: Reg dich ab hier ist Platz genug! War echt perplex über die Antwort. Habe dann mal meinen Ton geändert und gesagt, dass sie die Beine unter die Arme klemmen und die Hufe machen sollen. Der eine hat dann wohl erkannt wer ich bin und sind auch abgezischt! Irgendwie schadet die Coronazeit manchen Menschen doch deutlich.

Grussen Michael


----------



## tomxxxtom (21. November 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Der eine hat dann wohl erkannt wer ich bin und sind auch abgezischt!


Wer bist du?


----------



## schwerhoeriger (21. November 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Wer bist du?


Na ein Held oder auch ein Depp (kann man sehen wie man(n) will) der sich im Vorstand abeiert!

Grussen Michael


----------



## Forelle74 (21. November 2020)

Ist das bei euch ein reines Verreinsgewässer oder dürfen da auch Gäste hin.?


----------



## schwerhoeriger (21. November 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ist das bei euch ein reines Verreinsgewässer oder dürfen da auch Gäste hin.?



Nabend,

ist in Unterpacht und wir dürfen da keine Tages- oder Wochenkarte ausgeben. Aber der große Karlsruher Verein gibt die schon aus.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Skott (22. November 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Wer bist du?





schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Na ein Held oder auch ein Depp (kann man sehen wie man(n) will) der sich im Vorstand abeiert!
> 
> Grussen Michael


Das habe ich mich zuerst auch gefragt und kam dann in einem vorsichtigen Ergebnis auf 2,10 m und ~130 kg ,

aber deine Erklärung erklärt auch einiges...


----------



## Lil Torres (22. November 2020)

Skott schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich zuerst auch gefragt und kam dann in einem vorsichtigen Ergebnis auf 2,10 m und ~130 kg ,
> 
> aber deine Erklärung erklärt auch einiges...



ich hatte mir in dem moment auch einen bären a la nikolai walujew vorgestellt...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (22. November 2020)

Na ja,

bei solchen Ausmaßen hätten die sich wohl auch nicht neben mich hingestellt

Heute liefs mal wieder beschissen beim Angeln wenn nichts funzt wie man es sich vorstellt isses einfach nix und mit nem dicken Hals fischen gleich gar nix! 
Hätte ich nach 30 min wieder zusammen gepackt wärs auch gut gewesen -> abgeschneidert..................

Grussen Michael


----------



## Köppi67 (23. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Hecht nach Art der Winzer, also im Speckmantel auf feinem Wurzelgemüse und Trauben im Ofen gegart, ist ja auch keine Strafe.


Hallo Andal,

hast du hierzu ein Rezept für mich?
Wäre super.

Viele Grüße, Köppi67


----------



## Andal (23. November 2020)

Du hast PN


----------



## Slappy (24. November 2020)

Kennt jemand zufällig die Quantum Vapor aggressor?


----------



## DenizJP (24. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Du hast PN


ich schließe mich als Bittsteller an ^^


----------



## Andal (24. November 2020)

Dann gleich open source.......

du nimmst den Hecht aus, schuppst und reinigst ihn. Dann sehr vorsichtig salzen und normal pfeffern und mit dünnem Bacon einschlagen. Dann setzt du ihn auf ein Bett ganz feiner, nur minimal blanchierter Julienne (also feine Streifen von Wurzelgemüse). Rund um den Fisch legst du Weintrauben und gießt etwas mit dem Trinkwein an.... Jetzt, je nach Größe für 35-60 min bei 180°C in den Ofen. Rundumhitze, mittlere Schiene. Bei den Trauben nehme ich gerne Meraner Kurtrauben, ohne Kerne. Isst sich einfach besser.

Tranchieren, anrichten mit dem Gemüse, den Trauben, etwas vom Bratsaft und neuen Kartoffeln. Dazu Weisswein, vorzugsweise einen Riesling, Spätlese aus der Steillage.

Achtung mit dem Salz, der Bacon ist schon salzig. Lieber am Tisch nachsalzen, wenn nötig.

Das ganze schmeckt auch mit Zandern, Wittlingen, oder nicht zu großem Köhler... eigentlich mit allen Fischen, die man als ganze Fische machen kann und will.


----------



## rustaweli (24. November 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> Kennt jemand zufällig die Quantum Vapor aggressor?


Mir nicht bekannt. Welche Ausführung und was hast Du vor?


----------



## Slappy (24. November 2020)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Mir nicht bekannt. Welche Ausführung und was hast Du vor?


Entweder die leichteste oder die schwerste. Daher auch entweder Barsch oder Hecht. Und Spinning. Ist aber nur so ne Idee.


----------



## Andal (24. November 2020)

Wäre auch eine fesche Rute zu einem akzeptablen Preis!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (2. Dezember 2020)

Sers,

also der Schwall hat mir mehr versprochen als er letztendlich war. Weiß der Deibel was aktuell los ist es läuft nicht rund.
Gut nach drei mal Planken gab es wenigstens Fisch! Am Wochenende wird wieder Hoffnung geschöpft.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. Dezember 2020)

Heute war ich (wohl vorerst das letztemal für die nächsten Monate) bei meinem Gerätehändler in Nürnberg. 
Habe nen neuen 4m Kescherstiel abgeholt und was zum reklamieren dagelassen (meinen NUBBROLLY - Schirm von Anaconda), der beim letzten Ansitz 7x oder so von selbst zusammenklappte.

Zufällig war gerade der Vertreter von Sänger da, dem ich das Problem schilderte. Der Schirm wird abgeholt und vom Hersteller untersucht, vielleicht bekomme ich für nächste Saison einen nagelneuen...  

Was mich noch gefreut hat, jeder Kunde konnte sich ein kleines Geschenk aussuchen, ich habe mir diese Dropshot-Köder ausgesucht, die will ich mal in RMD - Kanal auf Barsch ausprobieren. 
Hätten normal 2,50€ gekostet. Habe mir noch etwas Kleinkram mitgenommen und war trotzdem schnell 50€ los... 
Habe auch schöne Schutzmasken bekommen, mit Karpfen- und Hechtmotiv...


----------



## tomxxxtom (10. Dezember 2020)

Chief vor du kamera in die Hand nimmst trink einen kurzen


----------



## schwerhoeriger (13. Dezember 2020)

Heda,

war mal Heute wieder unterwegs und es läuft weiterhin sehr bescheiden. Es gab zwei Stück einmal genau 60 cm und der "größte" hatte 63 cm.
Hab noch einen alten Angelbuddy wieder getroffen und der fischte mit Köfis. Bin da ca. 30 bei im gestanden und haben geklönt und in dieser Zeit hat er vier Hechte gefangen zwar auch nur zw. 60 und 65 cm aber mit Köfis gibt es aktuell mehr bisse als mit Gummi, Plastik oder Metall.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Naish82 (13. Dezember 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> Kennt jemand zufällig die Quantum Vapor aggressor?



Ja! Ich Fische die Medium Lure in 2,15 mit 7-35gr Wg oder so...

Ich stehe total auf die Rute. Nicht zu lang, schön straff, tolle Rückmeldung.
Ist meine erklärte Barschrute für kleinere wobbler ~5-8cm, Gummis, Spinnerbaits, chatterbaits oder auch für Texas/Carolina rig...
Meine angepeilten Barsche liegen aber auch zwischen 30 u 50cm, also kein UL-gedödel mit UL Microködern... Das macht mir keinen Spaß... 
Allerdings haben sich letzte Saison mehr Hechte als Barsche für die angebotenen Köder interessiert. Habe mit ihr Hechte in den 70ern, 80ern und 102cm gelandet.
Genügend Rückgrat hat sie also…


----------



## Mooskugel (13. Dezember 2020)

Heute ein bisschen in Sachen Streetfishing unterwegs.  Am Anfang war es noch ziemlich diesig und ein bisschen nass von oben. Zum Schluss kam sogar noch ein bisschen die Sonne raus
	

		
			
		

		
	






Alte Technik im Stadthafen Münster.





Blick auf den Kreativkai im Stadthafen.







EInen Fisch gab es auch noch. Ein Zander von 45cm ist noch am Carolina Rig, bestückt mit einer Tiefkühlgrundel, hängen geblieben. Foto wurde aufgrund von Zuschauern nicht gemacht. Fisch wurde dem kühlen Nass zurückgegeben, 45cm ist halt ein bisschen zu klein.


----------



## Slappy (13. Dezember 2020)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Ja! Ich Fische die Medium Lure in 2,15 mit 7-35gr Wg oder so...
> 
> Ich stehe total auf die Rute. Nicht zu lang, schön straff, tolle Rückmeldung.
> Ist meine erklärte Barschrute für kleinere wobbler ~5-8cm, Gummis, Spinnerbaits, chatterbaits oder auch für Texas/Carolina rig...
> ...


Super, danke für die Rückmeldung. 
Hast du zufällig auch schon andere Ruten in dem Bereich gefischt um die zu vergleichen?


----------



## Naish82 (13. Dezember 2020)

Moin... hm, ja klar... so einige. Aber frag mich jetzt bitte nicht nach den ganzen Modellen oder nach detaillierten Abhandlungen.
Zuvor hatte ich irgendeine von WFT aus den Staaten. Die war mir zu schwammig und ist dann auch kaputtgegangen.
Hatte aber auch schon Shimano u was weiß ich in der Hand.
Die Quantum hatte n Kumpel von mir da schon im Gebrauch. Getestet, er war eh schon begeistert und zugeschlagen.
Ich Fische gerne kurze Ruten, da ich eh nur vom Boot fische. Für mich passt sie sehr gut!
Dazu empfehle ich die 3000er Sustain.


----------



## phirania (14. Dezember 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Heute ein bisschen in Sachen Streetfishing unterwegs.  Am Anfang war es noch ziemlich diesig und ein bisschen nass von oben. Zum Schluss kam sogar noch ein bisschen die Sonne raus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schade ,hätten wir uns fast getroffen.
War auch dort unterwegs aber ohne Angel nur schauen.


----------



## phirania (15. Dezember 2020)

Adrealien Pur...


----------



## Mooskugel (15. Dezember 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Schade ,hätten wir uns fast getroffen.
> War auch dort unterwegs aber ohne Angel nur schauen.


Jo schade.
Wäre mal interessant gewesen einen Boardie persönlich kennenzulernen.


----------



## phirania (15. Dezember 2020)

Klappt nächsten Sommer mit Sicherheit.
Bin dann öfter wieder am Kanal unterwegs.


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Dezember 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Jo schade.
> Wäre mal interessant gewesen einen Boardie persönlich kennenzulernen.


Nicht in der Hafencity aber in "näherer Umgebung" treibe ich mich auch des öfteren am Kanal rum


----------



## Mooskugel (15. Dezember 2020)

Egal wohin wir an den DEK fahren. Im Bereich von Rheine bis Senden sind es immer ca 40 km zu fahren, daher sind wir auch immer mal an verschiedenen Stellen um zu angeln.


----------



## Jason (20. Dezember 2020)

War heute an den Teichen und wollte gemütlich auf Friedfisch stippen. Nach über 2 Stunden keinen Biss. Zur Abwechslung die Spinnrute hervor geholt. Ich hab gleich den roten Gummifisch dran gemacht, weil bei dem immer was ging. Nach ca. 11,12 Würfen kam der hier.




Ist nicht der Größte, aber der dickste, denn ich hier gefangen habe. Damit war ich erst mal zufrieden und hab weiter gestippt.
Später kam mein Sohnemann noch vorbei. Der hat es so lange probiert, bis es seine Hände nicht mehr gespürt hat. 


Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Dezember 2020)

Das ist ja ein dicker Hund!
Petri Heil zum Hängebauchhecht, Jason.


----------



## Skott (20. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> War heute an den Teichen und wollte gemütlich auf Friedfisch stippen. Nach über 2 Stunden keinen Biss. Zur Abwechslung die Spinnrute hervor geholt. Ich hab gleich den roten Gummifisch dran gemacht, weil bei dem immer was ging. Nach ca. 11,12 Würfen kam der hier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PETRI @Jason  , schau dir mal den Bauch der Hechtdame an, dann weißt du auch, warum du keine Friedfische fangen konntest...
Toller Küchenfisch, mir fallen da so einige Dinge dazu ein...


----------



## Jason (20. Dezember 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein dicker Hund!
> Petri Heil zum Hängebauchhecht, Jason.


Danke Andi. Aber nicht, das ihr denkt, ich hätte den aufgepumpt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (20. Dezember 2020)

Skott schrieb:


> PETRI @Jason  , schau dir mal den Bauch der Hechtdame an, dann weißt du auch, warum du keine Friedfische fangen konntest...
> Toller Küchenfisch, mir fallen da so einige Dinge dazu ein...


Vielen Dank Skotty. Du meinst, es ist ein Rogner?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott (20. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Skotty. Du meinst, es ist ein Rogner?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich denke schon, oder aber ein ganz doll verfressener Milchner...


----------



## Forelle74 (20. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> War heute an den Teichen und wollte gemütlich auf Friedfisch stippen. Nach über 2 Stunden keinen Biss. Zur Abwechslung die Spinnrute hervor geholt. Ich hab gleich den roten Gummifisch dran gemacht, weil bei dem immer was ging. Nach ca. 11,12 Würfen kam der hier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der hat gut gelebt. 
Mann ist der fett :O


----------



## phirania (21. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> War heute an den Teichen und wollte gemütlich auf Friedfisch stippen. Nach über 2 Stunden keinen Biss. Zur Abwechslung die Spinnrute hervor geholt. Ich hab gleich den roten Gummifisch dran gemacht, weil bei dem immer was ging. Nach ca. 11,12 Würfen kam der hier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri
Schöner Hecht


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Dezember 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Skotty. Du meinst, es ist ein Rogner?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Mit großer Sicherheit.

Also kein dicker Hund ....


----------



## Waller Michel (22. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Männer 
Da ich im Moment wegen Corona vieles umstrukturiern musste und für das nächste Jahr für mich ein Umzug ansteht, sowie eine berufliche Neuorientierung!
Hatte ich keine Zeit mehr für unser Forum!
Ich möchte es aber nicht versäumen, auch hier jedem schöne Feiertage und Gesundheit zu wünschen !

Mfg Michael


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. Dezember 2020)

Moin, Michel! Du wurdest schon von vielen (inkl. mir) vermißt! Bist bestimmt auch nicht viel zum Angeln gekommen....

Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls trotz allem frohe und besinnliche Festtage, einen guten Rutsch und für 2021 ein, in jeder Hinsicht, gesundes,  erfolg- und Fischreiches, supersteiles Jahr!

Das gilt auch für jeden anderen hier!


----------



## Forelle74 (22. Dezember 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hallo Männer
> Da ich im Moment wegen Corona vieles umstrukturiern musste und für das nächste Jahr für mich ein Umzug ansteht, sowie eine berufliche Neuorientierung!
> Hatte ich keine Zeit mehr für unser Forum!
> Ich möchte es aber nicht versäumen, auch hier jedem schöne Feiertage und Gesundheit zu wünschen !
> ...


Dir auch frohe Weihnachten und ein gutes(besseres) neues Jahr. 
Schön das du kurz vorbei geschaut hast. 
Grüße Michi


----------



## DenizJP (23. Dezember 2020)

heute Abend seit langem mal wieder mit KöFi auf Zanderansitz.
hier haben wir aktuell 7 Grad am Main und 12 Grad Außentemperatur... und immer wieder Regenschauer.

mal schauen ob die Zander das gut wegstecken können, also den Wetterwechsel.


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Dezember 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hallo Männer
> Da ich im Moment wegen Corona vieles umstrukturiern musste und für das nächste Jahr für mich ein Umzug ansteht, sowie eine berufliche Neuorientierung!
> Hatte ich keine Zeit mehr für unser Forum!
> Ich möchte es aber nicht versäumen, auch hier jedem schöne Feiertage und Gesundheit zu wünschen !
> ...


Moin, Michel, schön das du  vorbei geschaut hast.
Wünsche dir und deiner Familie schöne Weihnachten und bleib gesund.


----------



## Finke20 (31. Dezember 2020)

So dann will ich mal vom letzten Angeltag berichten. Ich konnte mich heute Nachmittag nochmal aufraffen und ab ging es ans Wasser.
Der See lag wie ein Brett, keine Welle und noch für 2 Stunden Büchsenlicht  .







Als Köder nutzte ich Gummiköder 17 cm +. Doch nichts, ein Spot nach den anderen wurde abgeklappert. Fast keine Bewegung im Wasser zu sehen.
Am letzten Spot kramte ich eine 4" Easy Shiner von KEITECH aus der Tasche, in der Farbe Motoroil / Pink am 7g Kopf.

Erster Auswurf und siehe da ein kräftiger Ruck in der Rute und ein schöner Hecht kam zu Vorschein. Hatte ich vorher mit zu großen Ködern gefischt .
Ist jetzt auch egal Silvestermission erfolgreich durchgeführt.




Das neue Jahr kann jetzt kommen, besser kann das Alte nicht enden.

Ich wünsche einen guten Rutsch für alle Raubfisch Stammtischbrüder.


----------



## phirania (1. Januar 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> So dann will ich mal vom letzten Angeltag berichten. Ich konnte mich heute Nachmittag nochmal aufraffen und ab ging es ans Wasser.
> Der See lag wie ein Brett, keine Welle und noch für 2 Stunden Büchsenlicht  .
> 
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri zum Jahresabschluß


----------



## Finke20 (1. Januar 2021)

Danke @phirania, mal sehen ob ich heute auch das Neujahr angeln hinbekomme . Geplant ist es ja.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Januar 2021)

Allen Raubfisch Stammtisch'lern ein gutes neues 2021 und viele schöne Fische in den nächsten Monaten!


----------



## phirania (1. Januar 2021)




----------



## Finke20 (1. Januar 2021)

Ich hatte heute ja den Plan einen Neujahrsfisch zu fangen. Doch leider musste ich feststellen, dass das Gewässer eine dünne Eisschicht hatte.
Also nichts mit einem Neujahrsfisch .


----------



## Minimax (1. Januar 2021)

Liebe Raubis,
heute konnte ich in der Dämmerung (so ab ca. 15:30 bis Dunkelheit) am kleinen Flüsschen verstärkte Raubaktivität beobachten- irgendjemand hat oberflächennahe Schwärme von max. Fingerlangen Kleinis aufgemischt.
An Hecht glaub ich wegen den kleinen Beutefischen und dem doch recht dezenten Plätschern nicht.
In Frage kämen Barsch, Rapfen oder Döbel. Was meint ihr?
Das interessiert mich deswegen, weil ich heute zum ersten mal seit vielen Monaten mit ruhiger Oberfläche so starke Aktivität beobachten konnte.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Lil Torres (2. Januar 2021)

hallo zusammen, heute hat's tatsächlich gleich beim ersten versuch geklappt in 2021. ich bin überglücklich, das ging zumindest heute schon mal so weiter wie im letzten jahr. der beginn meiner spinnfischtour war aber zunächst nicht so toll. ich bekam schon sehr zügig den ersten biss, fisch hing auch kurz... ich denke es war ein hecht in der 60-70er größenklasse. leider konnte er sich im tiefen wasser abschütteln. danach passierte erstmal so gar nichts mehr. noch ein letzter köderwechsel und noch ein, zwei stellen mitnehmen bevor es zum mittagessen gehen sollte. unter einem überhängenden baum, im tiefen wasser, jiggte ich dann nochmal den kleinen, grellen kopyto auf mich zu. dann hänger. beim hochpumpen des vermeintlichen astes stieg dann plötzlich dieser schöne hecht nach oben. einige kurze fluchten später lag er dann im kescher.

ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes und vor allem gesundes neues jahr.


----------



## phirania (2. Januar 2021)

Lil Torres schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, heute hat's tatsächlich gleich beim ersten versuch geklappt in 2021. ich bin überglücklich, das ging zumindest heute schon mal so weiter wie im letzten jahr. der beginn meiner spinnfischtour war aber zunächst nicht so toll. ich bekam schon sehr zügig den ersten biss, fisch hing auch kurz... ich denke es war ein hecht in der 60-70er größenklasse. leider konnte er sich im tiefen wasser abschütteln. danach passierte erstmal so gar nichts mehr. noch ein letzter köderwechsel und noch ein, zwei stellen mitnehmen bevor es zum mittagessen gehen sollte. unter einem überhängenden baum, im tiefen wasser, jiggte ich dann nochmal den kleinen, grellen kopyto auf mich zu. dann hänger. beim hochpumpen des vermeintlichen astes stieg dann plötzlich dieser schöne hecht nach oben. einige kurze fluchten später lag er dann im kescher.
> 
> ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes und vor allem gesundes neues jahr.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363523


Na denn mal dickes Petri.
Schöner Jahres Beginn.


----------



## Lil Torres (2. Januar 2021)

phirania schrieb:


> Na denn mal dickes Petri.
> Schöner Jahres Beginn.


petri dank!!  ich hatte übrigens vergessen zu erwähnen, dass das mein erster hecht an diesem gewässer mit der spinnrute war. dort soll es etwas anspruchsvoller sein als an meinen anderen vereinsseen. dieses gewässer ist ebenfalls aus einem ehemaligen braunkohletagebau entstanden und liegt direkt in meiner schönen heimat, dem rheinland. heute wollte ich es einfach wissen, ein toller moment so früh im neuen jahr.


----------



## rustaweli (2. Januar 2021)

@Minimax 
Ich vermute mal ganz stark Döbel.
Sehe sie oft selbst im Winter in bestimmten Zeitfenstern sehr oft oberflächenaktiv. Und Kleinfische passen ebenso. Bin auf Döbel schon häufig erfolgreich mit kleinsten Gummifischleins gewesen und nicht selten kamen die Bisse flacher. Auch im Winter. Würde also auch passen. Habe heute genau dies probiert, jedoch Schneider. Hab heute ein Minifenster mit 2 Hobbys verbunden samt leichtesten Gepäck.




Mini Krebschen, Nano Gummis, am Ende Mini Hardbaits direkt am Ufer lang. Sollte nicht sein, egal.


----------



## Minimax (2. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Minimax
> Ich vermute mal ganz stark Döbel.
> Sehe sie oft selbst im Winter in bestimmten Zeitfenstern sehr oft oberflächenaktiv. Und Kleinfische passen ebenso.


Ich ahnte es, vielen Dank. Was haben die Schlawiner da an der Oberfläche rumzumurksen, wenn sie doch am Grund meine köstlichen Würfel mampfen könnten. Nun gut, mal sehen wie ich aus der Verhaltensweise Kapital schlage.


----------



## hanzz (2. Januar 2021)

War heut auch mal kurz am Wasser.
Einen Zander verloren, 2 gelandet und noch zwei Bisse.
Kumpel hatte auch einen und noch zwei Bisse.
Guter Start ins neue Jahr. So kann es weiter gehen.
Hat richtig Bock gemacht.
Petri allen.
Das Jahr ist soo jungfräulich und es hagelt schon Fangmeldungen.
Herrlich

Ein kurzer Schnappschuss musste auch sein


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Januar 2021)

@Jason 
Oder hat der Dein Bein verschluckt 
Wahnsinn


----------



## DenizJP (2. Januar 2021)

Nabend die Herren

ich hatte zwar den Drillsucht per PM angeschrieben aber der wird am Wasser sein ^^

daher frag ich mal das Schwarmwissen ab zum Nachtangeln bei den Temperaturen. Ziehen bei ca. 5 Grad die Zander immer noch an den Steinpackungen und Buhnen entlang wie im Herbst?

Kumpel hatte am 29.12. einen 60er Zander bei uns am Main im flachen Bereich der Steinpackung gefangen kurz nach einer Schleuseneinfahrt. Wassertemp, war 5,7 Grad.

Heute ist es an meinem Spot laut Internet ca. 4,9 Grad im Wasser.


Frage mich ob ich hier nah an den Kanten bzw. Steinpackungen ebenfalls mit Wobbler entlang arbeite oder weiter raus bis zu 2-3m Wassertiefe und dann mit GuFi am Grund "schleifen"?



Denn laut diversen Erfahrungen oder Artikeln sollen die Zander bei solchen Temperaturen doch eher "träge" in tieferen Bereichen abwarten - andere sagen wiederum die ziehen auch dann im flachen entlang auf Beutesuche.


----------



## jkc (2. Januar 2021)

Moin, es ist tagesformabhängig. Ich habe schon Zander bei Minusgraden im nichtmal knietiefem Wasser liegen sehen, teils unfangbar mit der Nasenspitze wenige cm unter der Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Januar 2021)

Normal ist das auch so @DenizJP .
Aber Versuch macht klug. Ich suche auch die tieferen stellen. Sitze gerade am Spundwandübergang zur Steinpackung. Zwei Ruten an der Wand bei 4,00-4,50m Wassertiefe und eine 9,5m Stellfisch auf der Packung. Wassertiefe dort 1,60m. Da hat auch der Zander gebissen den ich eben gefangen habe  
Dein Kumpel hat auch gefangen, also Ran da


----------



## DenizJP (6. Januar 2021)

Paar Videos auf Nachtzander mit Hardbaits geschaut..

ich muss scheinbar echt schneller kurbeln bei den Wobblern..
alle sagen sie "Zeitlupe" und dann peitschen sie die Wobbler regelrecht durchs Wasser *im Vergleich zu mir*


----------



## hanzz (6. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Paar Videos auf Nachtzander mit Hardbaits geschaut..
> 
> ich muss scheinbar echt schneller kurbeln bei den Wobblern..
> alle sagen sie "Zeitlupe" und dann peitschen sie die Wobbler regelrecht durchs Wasser *im Vergleich zu mir*


Hatte ich dir auch schon mal gesagt. Ich bin da auch nicht so langsam unterwegs. 
Aber dennoch kommt es letztendlich immer auf den Fisch an und was er für eine Laune hat. 
Ist halt nicht immer gleich, aber in Zeitlupe bin ich fast nie unterwegs. Also ich schon, aber mein Wobbler nicht.
Fangen tu ich trotzdem.


----------



## DenizJP (6. Januar 2021)

werd ich die nächsten Male berücksichtigen


----------



## Gert-Show (6. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Nabend die Herren
> 
> ich hatte zwar den Drillsucht per PM angeschrieben aber der wird am Wasser sein ^^
> 
> ...


Deniz, am Main ist das auch von der Wassertrübung abhängig. Als es nach dem Regen trüb war, ging „oben“ nix. Aktuell ist es wieder ziemlich klar, dann klappt auch Sub-Surface wieder. Knapp unter der Oberfläche bei ufernahen 2 m Tiefe. Wassertemperatur gute 4 Grad.


----------



## Gert-Show (6. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Paar Videos auf Nachtzander mit Hardbaits geschaut..
> 
> ich muss scheinbar echt schneller kurbeln bei den Wobblern..
> alle sagen sie "Zeitlupe" und dann peitschen sie die Wobbler regelrecht durchs Wasser *im Vergleich zu mir*


Ich hatte im Main-Trööt das Video von Birger geteilt. Ist dir aufgefallen, dass er nach einer Kurbelumdrehung einen kurzen Stop macht? So ca. 'ne halbe Sekunde?
Gerade bei kaltem Wasser ist ein kurzes "Anhalten" des Köders oft der Schlüssel zum Erfolg bei der Zanderjagd, zumindest am Main.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Januar 2021)

Doppelt...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Nabend die Herren
> 
> ich hatte zwar den Drillsucht per PM angeschrieben aber der wird am Wasser sein ^^
> 
> ...


Klappt noch, nur die jagen nicht mehr wirklich aktiv wie im Herbst und Zeitfenster werden kürzer...
Gestern zweimal fünf Buhnen abgeklappert und nur an einer einzigen Stelle alle erwischt bei ersten durchgehen in wenigen Minuten...
Sonst ist es umgekehrt, dann sind nur eine oder zwei Buhnen schlecht...
Alles andere hab ich dir ja am Montag verspätet geschrieben ...
Jetzt muss man die zu richtigen Zeit und Ort antreffen in der fortschreitenden Zeit, ziehen nicht viel rum, suchen ist angesagt und dann müssen die bock haben um gefunden zu werden...
Zwischendurch kann man aber noch ein richtig guten Tag erwischen... Ich hatte gestern Glück, Kumpel der in der Regel besser fängt hatte zwei Tage ins Klo gegriffen ... Einfach ohne hohe Erwartungen gehen und es kommt wie es kommt, einfach sich selbst überzeugen...
Frische Luft tut uns Anglern doch auch immer gut wird behauptet, nur nachts kann man Augenscheinlich die Natur nicht wirklich schön genießen, grins...


----------



## StrikerMS (8. Januar 2021)

Frohes Neues! 
Ich bin gerade meine GuFi Box durchgegangen. Eigentlich nur um klar Schiff zu machen. Dabei habe ich die ein oder andere Sache aufgeschrieben die mir fehlt bzw. abhanden gekommen ist. 
Leck'o'mio! 
Ich weiß jetzt schon dass das teuer wird ohne auch nur irgendwas im virtuellen Einkaufswagen zu haben. Und das ist nur GuFi Gedöns!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Januar 2021)

Tip: Sortier erstmal durch nach dem, womit du wirklich bei DIR in den Wassern gut gefangen hast, und fülle da die Lücken und baue aus!


----------



## hanzz (8. Januar 2021)

StrikerMS schrieb:


> Frohes Neues!
> Ich bin gerade meine GuFi Box durchgegangen. Eigentlich nur um klar Schiff zu machen. Dabei habe ich die ein oder andere Sache aufgeschrieben die mir fehlt bzw. abhanden gekommen ist.
> Leck'o'mio!
> Ich weiß jetzt schon dass das teuer wird ohne auch nur irgendwas im virtuellen Einkaufswagen zu haben. Und das ist nur GuFi Gedöns!


Und ansonsten hier mal schreiben, was du so kaufst und am Ende doch bemerken, brauch ich nicht. Aber haben ist besser als brauchen 








						Die wundervolle Welt der Kunstköder
					

Schwestern, Brüder, Römer...! ;)  Ich habe heute, mal wieder, ein wenig in den Seiten der Kunstköderanbieter geschmökert. Bunt, bunter, skurril... und jeder mindestens der zweitbeste überhaupt. Eine wundervolle Auswahl an wirklich allem, was das Herz begehrt und was es gibt. Für jeden Fisch, für...




					anglerboard.de


----------



## StrikerMS (8. Januar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Tip: Sortier erstmal durch nach dem, womit du wirklich bei DIR in den Wassern gut gefangen hast, und fülle da die Lücken und baue aus!


 Dann brauch ich ja gar keine KuKö! 
 Nein, jokes beiseite. Ich fülle nur die Lücken auf, damit ich am Wasser gut aufgestellt bin.


hanzz schrieb:


> Und ansonsten hier mal schreiben, was du so kaufst und am Ende doch bemerken, brauch ich nicht. Aber haben ist besser als brauchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn ein paar 'fanzy' Stücke dabei sein werden, dann poste ich dort mal


----------



## schwerhoeriger (31. Januar 2021)

Hoi,

ich habe heut das Jahr mit einem kleinen Hecht endschneidert. Trotz bewölktem Himmel habe ich Sterne gesehen! Kofferraumdeckel war bei der Kälte nicht ganz hoch gefahren und bin dann mit der Birne, beim rausholen der Tasche, dran geballert. Habs zum Glück gleich gemerkt und musste mich aber erst auf die Kante setzten...

Grussen Michael


----------



## hanzz (31. Januar 2021)

Petri zur Beule und zum Hecht


----------



## DenizJP (31. Januar 2021)

Petri!

Mal ne Frage an die Wallerjünger hier.

Wie lange sind denn eigentlich die Vorfächer beim Spinnfischen? so 40-60cm?

Und das Thema Sichtigkeit vom Vorfach spielt auf Wels ja keine Rolle oder?


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Januar 2021)

Ich persönlich fische 80 cm Hardmono in zumeist 1,2 mm (1,6 mm speziell an Hardcore-Hindernisstellen und/oder bei sehr hoher Hechtgefahr). Ich bevorzuge da Nylon, da ich auf Waller auch viel mit Wobbler (teils in 20 cm; Stichwort Spinnstangen-Effekt) angele.

Zu kurz darf ein Waller-Spinnvorfach IMO zwecks Abriebsfestigkeit des Systems nicht sein - wenn sich ein 2m+ nen Blinker an nem 40-cm-Vorfach voll reinhaut, ist von letzteren evtl. gar nichts mehr außerhalb vom Maul zu sehen. Und die Hauptschnur ist dann sehr schnell an den Bürstenzähnen durchgescheuert.

Auch 60 cm wären mir da zu kurz - auch zwecks Abriebsfestigkeit an der (in meinem Fall Rhein-) Packung. Die 80 cm kann ich mit meiner 2,70er-Wallerspinne angenehm werfen.

Ein entsprechend dickes Waller-Geflechtsvorfach tut's natürlich auch, wenn man hauptsächlich wenig überschlagsfreudige Köder (z. B. Blinker, Gummifische) einsetzt. Ist bis zum gewissen Grad auch Geschmackssache. Ich mag halt Hardmono lieber.

Sichtigkeit ist vor allem auf Waller vollkommen latte - das muss technisch einwandfrei funktionieren und endgegner-hochlasttauglich sein, sonst nix.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (31. Januar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Petri zur Beule und zum Hecht


 Petri Dank


----------



## schwerhoeriger (31. Januar 2021)

Ach,

bei uns war Massentourismus an den Rhein angesagt extremes Hochwasser (8,48 m) ist wohl ein Ausflug wert! 

Grussen Michael


----------



## DenizJP (1. Februar 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Die 80 cm kann ich mit meiner 2,70er-Wallerspinne angenehm werfen.



Heißt du da machst da nen Noknot zwischen Geflecht und Vorfach dran?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Februar 2021)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> ich habe heut das Jahr mit einem kleinen Hecht endschneidert. Trotz bewölktem Himmel habe ich Sterne gesehen! Kofferraumdeckel war bei der Kälte nicht ganz hoch gefahren und bin dann mit der Birne, beim rausholen der Tasche, dran geballert. Habs zum Glück gleich gemerkt und musste mich aber erst auf die Kante setzten...
> 
> Grussen Michael


Petri zum Hecht !!!

Ne Beule am Kopf, 
bringt den Fisch schneller in den Topf...


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Februar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Heißt du da machst da nen Noknot zwischen Geflecht und Vorfach dran?



Genau. Hauptschnur --> wallertauglicher NK ---> Waller-Wirbel (ohne Karabiner) ---> Hardmono-Vorfach (direkt am Wirbel angebracht) ---> Staylock-Snap.

An meinen Blechködern befindet sich jeweils noch ein zweiter Waller-Wirbel (per 56-kg-Sprengring montiert).

Der ist dann nur im System, wenn er Sinn macht (bei Gummifischen und Wobblern will ich den nicht davor haben).


----------



## jkc (1. Februar 2021)

Hi, rate ich von ab, gerade beim Wallerfischen, wo man gerne zur Landung ins Vorfach greift. Zieht einem der Fisch dann bei ner unerwarteten Flucht den Knotenlosverbinder aus oder durch die Hand geht das mit ner unangenehmen Verletzungsgefahr einher.
Meine Vorfächer beim Wallerspinnen sind in der Regel so um die 60cm.

Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Februar 2021)

Ich ziehe immer nen stabilen Silikonschlauch über den NK (auch zwecks Spitzenring-Schutz und Drecksammel-Vermeidung), da ist das dann eigentlich kein Problem.

Das Schlauchstück wiegt im Wasser so gut wie nix und behindert den Köderlauf auch nicht. Mache ich schon ewig so und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (4. Februar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Petri zum Hecht !!!
> 
> Ne Beule am Kopf,
> bringt den Fisch schneller in den Topf...


 Ja ja,

wer den Schaden hat, braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen.

Zur Strafe schicke ich das Rheinhochwasser runter.......... bei uns ist die Kaffeebrühe wieder am Steigen aktuell 8,30m 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Februar 2021)

Danke  ...
Hier sind wir um die neun Meter rum... Muss etwa noch 5,5m runter ...
Laut Vorhersage gehts hier in den nächsten Tagen aber auch noch 50-70cm hoch...
Für die Zwischenzeit habe ich mir Forellen für die Badewanne gekauft, wollen aber auch nicht beißen ...


----------



## hanzz (5. Februar 2021)

Es wird nicht schöner, das steht fest


----------



## Chief Brolly (5. Februar 2021)

Es ist momentan Wettermäßig unglaublich: Der Süden und die Mitte Deutschlands saufen ab und die "Nordlichter" müssen jetzt jede Menge Schnee und Kälte aushalten.... 

So oder so, zum Angeln kommt man nur noch (erfolgreich) in Stillgewässern oder Kanälen , solange man nicht einschneit.. 
Fisch esse ich jetzt erstmal aus der Tiefkühltruhe oder als Konserve....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Februar 2021)

Besser im Norden als im Süden die kommende Wetterlage mit viel Schnee....
Noch mehr Schmelzwasser, nein danke!!! Da komm ich ja garnicht mehr zum angeln, geschweige von den Problemen der Anwohner...
Die Stadt Rees ist komplett mit Zugangsstrassen vom Wasser umzingelt, gestern in den Nachrichten gesehen...
Die armen Fische, hoffentlich schaffen die meisten in den Fluss zurück...


----------



## tomxxxtom (5. Februar 2021)

Optimierung Station 
und die Badewanne ist meine Teststrecke


----------



## schwerhoeriger (6. Februar 2021)

Heda Männers,

ich gehe heute Mittag raus sofern es wenigstens von oben trocken bleibt. Werde mal Pfützenhopping machen. Sämtliche Fließgewässer bei uns haben aktuell weiterhin Dünnpfifffarbe. Na ja viel Zeit habe ich zum Hecht fischen auch nicht mehr ab 15.02. ist Schonzeit. 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Chief Brolly (6. Februar 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Optimierung Station
> und die Badewanne ist meine Teststrecke
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 365728



Ich wollte schon schreiben: Deine Anti-Rutschmatte im Bad hat ja ein tolles Design, wo gibt's die?! 
Ja, wettertechnisch ist es momentan voll extrem, hier in Nordbayern viel Regen und Hochwasser, aber dafür ist das ganze Salz von den Straßen geschwemmt...Soll aber die nächsten Tage kälter werden, mit Eisregen und etwas Schnee. 
Wie schauts den bei euch in SH, MVP und Niedersachsen aus? Wirklich schon so viel Extremschneefall, wie bereits angekündigt?


----------



## schwerhoeriger (6. Februar 2021)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Heda Männers,
> 
> ich gehe heute Mittag raus sofern es wenigstens von oben trocken bleibt. Werde mal Pfützenhopping machen. Sämtliche Fließgewässer bei uns haben aktuell weiterhin Dünnpfifffarbe. Na ja viel Zeit habe ich zum Hecht fischen auch nicht mehr ab 15.02. ist Schonzeit.
> 
> Grussen Michael



Pfft,

das Pfützenhopping ging nicht wie gewünscht denn mittlerweile ist durch den starken Anstieg des Grundwassers das Fischen an den Seen nur schwer bis gar nicht möglich da die Plätze nicht mehr erreichbar waren. Heute habe ich also nur meine Aquariumfische gesehen und die auch nur weils Futter gab. 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Rapfologe (6. Februar 2021)

Ich werde ab Anfang März eine Kanalstrecke auf Barsch testen, wenn es das Wetter zulässt. So richtig geht es bei mir im April auf Hecht los.
Bis dahin heißt es Köder sortieren und das Gerät für die Saison vorbereiten.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (9. Februar 2021)

Hel,

gestern gab es für mich wohl einer meiner kuriosesten Hechtfänge! Wollte mein Boot vor dem Schneefall entwässern. Aber wegen Hochwasser bin ich nicht an mein Boot gekommen. Mein Plan: Nachbarboot leer schöpfen und mich dann zu meinem Boot ran ziehen und auch hier tätig werden. Wie in letzter Zeit war es ein Schuss in den Ofen die Anleinkette war zu kurz! Edit: Nachbarboot leer meins noch voll Na dann wenigstens ein paar Würfe mit einem MC Pike in 18 cm (fische den mit einem Drilling) machen. Ja dann dachte ich es hängt ein Ast am Haken lies sich etwas sperrig ans Boot ziehen und war dann doch ein Hecht (ca. 75 cm). Der hing nicht am Haken sondern hat nur ins Gummi gebissen und lies sich ohne Widerstand elegant in den Kescher ziehen.  Sachen gibt`s manchmal......

Grussen Michael


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. Februar 2021)

So etwas ähnliches ist mir mal mit nem Zander passiert: Ich angle im Main-Donau-Kanal mit einer halben Grundel auf Grund. 
Darauf biß dann ein schöner Zetti so um 70 cm, der die halbe Grundel zwar verschluckt hatte, aber der Einzelhaken hat nicht gegriffen! 

Beim Keschern spuckte er sie dann wieder aus und war völlig unverletzt, zudem sparte ich mir das Hakenlösen bzw. ein Vorfachwechsel. 
Außerdem konnte ich mit der halben Grundel weiterangeln....


----------



## Fruehling (10. Februar 2021)

Zu große Hechtköder?


----------



## phirania (12. Februar 2021)




----------



## DenizJP (12. Februar 2021)

Wenn man das Video sieht stimmt es einen eher traurig..


----------



## Fruehling (12. Februar 2021)

Ein Traum!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Februar 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Ein Traum!



Als Angler finde ich immer wieder faszinierend, dass so ein Hai im Grunde auch nur ein sehr großer Hecht ist und mag einen der Anblick noch so sehr gruseln.
Ein großer Raubfisch der Beute macht, da gibt es nichts Böses oder aber Verurteilenswertes. Bei einem Bad im Meer, etwa vor der Insel Réunion, einmal nicht der Spitzenprädator zu sein, diesen Gedanken finde ich eigentlich recht interessant.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Bei einem Bad im Meer, etwa vor der Insel Réunion, einmal nicht der Spitzenprädator zu sein, diesen Gedanken finde ich eigentlich recht interessant.


Bist du dir sicher was du da schreibst? 

Also ich täte es schonmal viel besser und spannend finden, eine solchen vermeintlichen Spitzenprädator wiederum zu prädatorisieren, 
also angeln (o. hapunieren etc.), fangen, killen, ausstopfen, auch mal probieren ob essbar, wie Freund Orca das macht.
Reicht ja einmal, muss man nicht dauernd machen.

Gibt ein paar andere interessante Filmchen zu Carcharodon, die zeigen dass man sich als Mensch und "Fluchtrobbe" erstmal zu seiner Beute anbieten muss, was man wiederum wissenderweise nicht unbedingt tun muss.


----------



## Minimax (13. Februar 2021)

hh


Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Bei einem Bad im Meer, etwa vor der Insel Réunion, einmal nicht der Spitzenprädator zu sein, diesen Gedanken finde ich eigentlich recht interessant.





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also ich täte es schonmal viel besser und spannend finden, eine solchen vermeintlichen Spitzenprädator wiederum zu prädatorisieren,
> also angeln (o. hapunieren etc.), fangen, killen, ausstopfen



mon chers Messieurs Anthropocentriques,

isch ´ingegen vertrettä ein Standpünkt differencé. Isch wünschä un minimum an physique contact avec dieses majestätisch Kreatür mit Kraft wie Chemin de Fer sans Bremsä et avec un million Zähnä, aber ´offe von ganze ´erz, das le Monde bietet Platz pour le ´Aifisch et pour le humanité, non?
Es -wie sagt man? liegt in ´and von letzterä, zü ermöglischen überlebän von ersterä. Trés ironique, wenn man bedänkt, wie sich conflict gestalten würde äug in äug, auf persönlisch Ebenä. Non, non, vous Ami Minimax ´ält sisch besser fernä von requin blanc (et képi blanc), ünd bewündert dies Fisch de la distance

liberté toujours
vous Ami
Minimax


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Als Angler finde ich immer wieder faszinierend, dass so ein Hai im Grunde auch nur ein sehr großer Hecht ist und mag einen der Anblick noch so sehr gruseln.
> Ein großer Raubfisch der Beute macht, da gibt es nichts Böses oder aber Verurteilenswertes. Bei einem Bad im Meer, etwa vor der Insel Réunion, einmal nicht der Spitzenprädator zu sein, diesen Gedanken finde ich eigentlich recht interessant.


Man muss ja nicht da sein Bad nehmen, wo diese Tiere sich um ihre natürliche Nahrung bemühen. Wenn in Australien mal wieder ein Stehbrettwassersportler angenagt wird, ist es sicher nicht die Schuld des Haies, der dort immer schon lebt.

Die heisse Herdplatte kann ja auch nichts dafür, wenn sich ein Blödel drauf setzt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher was du da schreibst?



Ja, ich denke schon. Das bedeutet nicht, dass ich mich auch angreifen lassen möchte. Die bloße Erfahrung fände ich recht interessant. Im Grunde schutzlos in den Wellen dümpelnd würde man sich (als moderner Mensch) sicherlich einmal wieder bewusst, dass man eben nicht unbedingt die Krone der Schöpfung darstellt und dass es unter Umständen sehr schnell vorbei sein kann, mit der eigenen Herrlichkeit. 

Als Schwimmer im Jagdrevier eines großen Weißen Haies macht es jedenfalls keinen Unterschied, ob ich ein Mensch oder aber eine Robbe bin, beide sind wir potentielle Beute. Wobei die Robbe im Wasser sicherlich noch um einiges flinker unterwegs ist. Und wenn es tatsächlich schlecht laufen sollte, so kann man sich daheim wenigstens den Darwin Award auf den Kaminsims stellen (lassen).


----------



## Minimax (13. Februar 2021)

Ah, non, mein Fronsösisch est magnifique! Dü musst Disch irren. Les Madames et les Mademoiselles ´aben toujours crier "Weiter, Weiter, hör nicht auf.!"


Andal schrieb:


> Die heisse Herdplatte kann ja auch nichts dafür, wenn sich ein Blödel drauf setzt.


Ja, aber da kann man schlecht Blockbuster-Thriller drüber drehen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht da sein Bad nehmen, wo diese Tiere sich um ihre natürliche Nahrung bemühen. Wenn in Australien mal wieder ein Stehbrettwassersportler angenagt wird, ist es sicher nicht die Schuld des Haies, der dort immer schon lebt.
> 
> Die heisse Herdplatte kann ja auch nichts dafür, wenn sich ein Blödel drauf setzt.



Das meine ich ja. Es ist das Revier des Haies und der Mensch dringt in dieses ein. Aufgrund der Größe dieser Raubfische kann der Mensch dabei eben auch mal zur Beute werden. Ob Robbe oder Mensch, das ist dem Hai letztlich wohl egal.


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, aber da kann man schlecht Blockbuster-Thriller drüber drehen.


Solche Machwerke erzeugen wenigstens eine gewisse Urangst bei etwas einfacher gestrickten Personen. So auch nicht schlecht. Man sollte mal den "Schwarzen Waller" in Szene setzen, der dutzendweise die Badegäste am Baggersee verschlingt!


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das meine ich ja. Es ist das Revier des Haies und der Mensch dringt in dieses ein. Aufgrund der Größe dieser Raubfische kann der Mensch dabei eben auch mal zur Beute werden. Ob Robbe oder Mensch, das ist dem Hai letztlich wohl egal.


Wobei es nachgewiesen ist, dass Haie solche Fehlangriffe sehr schnell bemerken. Da ist Mensch zwar schon etwas zerbissen, aber er kann davon ausgehen, dass ihn kein Man Eater angegriffen hat. Ich finde das schon einen tröstlichen Gedanken, wenn man so out on the ocean blue verblutet.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, aber da kann man schlecht Blockbuster-Thriller drüber drehen.



Das Grauen lauert oft vor der Herdplatte und nicht in dieser.


----------



## Fruehling (13. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> ...Als Schwimmer im Jagdrevier eines großen Weißen Haies macht es jedenfalls keinen Unterschied, ob ich ein Mensch oder aber eine Robbe bin, beide sind wir potentielle Beute....



Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher, denn würden wir mit den Robben auf einer (Beute)Stufe der Haie stehen, bliebe von den "Opfern" in Menschengestalt nach einem vermeintlichen Haiangriff viel öfter kaum noch was übrig.

Ausgeprägte Neugier in Verbindung mit fehlenden Extremitäten, die ein (ungefährliches) Ertasten möglich machen, lassen einem Hai keine Alternative zum prüfenden Biß. Und dafür, daß nach diesem Biß schonmal ein paar Pfund am Objekt der Erkundung fehlen, sollte man weder Herrn noch Frau Hai verantwortlich machen. 

Wie gnadenlos wirkliches Fressen bzw. Jagen bei Haien aussieht, erkennt man ja unschwer auch in der o.g. Doku.


----------



## Tikey0815 (13. Februar 2021)

Einen echten unverfälschten gnadenlosen Prädator kann ich nur erkennen, wenn ich meine Schachtel Mon Cherie adrett vor einem Spiegel drapiere   Alles andere lässt sich sicher irgendwo vermeiden


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Februar 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Ausgeprägte Neugier in Verbindung mit fehlenden Extremitäten, die ein (ungefährliches) Ertasten möglich machen, lassen einem Hai keine Alternative zum prüfenden Biß. Und dafür, daß nach diesem Biß schonmal ein paar Pfund am Objekt der Erkundung fehlen, sollte man weder Herrn noch Frau Hai verantwortlich machen.



Inwieweit macht denn unser heimischer Meister Esox solche Probebisse, in ihm eigentlich unbekannte Objekte? Seinen Jagdtrieb bzw. Beißreflex und Attacken auf Kunstköder oder aber tote Köderfische am Spinnsystem einmal ausgenommen. Da kann natürlich auch Mr. White Shark nicht widerstehen.






Ein Hai zerteilt sein Beute beim Fressen, ist daher also in der Lage auch sehr große Beutetiere zu schlagen. Das erhöht natürlich die Anzahl der potentiell fressbaren Kreaturen oder Gegenstände im Wasser ungemein, die es zu untersuchen gilt. Wohingegen ein Hecht von Natur aus ein gewisses Fenster hat, was seine eigene Größe und damit auch die Größe seiner potentiellen Nahrung anbelangt. Gelegentlich überschätzt sich der eine oder andere Esox und verendet an seinem letzten Mahl aber im Grunde verlässt er sich doch meist erfolgreich auf sein Augenmaß.

Ansonsten ist ein Hecht sicherlich genauso ein Opportunist wie etwa ein Hai. Gefressen wird alles was er glaubt irgendwie im Wasser bewältigen zu können. Nur beißt der eine zuvor gerne einmal rein, während der andere versucht die Augen nicht größer als den Magen werden zu lassen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist ein Hecht sicherlich genauso ein Opportunist wie etwa ein Hai. Gefressen wird alles was er glaubt irgendwie im Wasser bewältigen zu können. Nur beißt der eine zuvor gerne einmal rein, während der andere versucht die Augen nicht größer als den Magen werden zu lassen.


Ein wesentlicher Punkt wird gerne übersehen: Die Räuber sind vornehmlich Heger, sie fressen vornehmlich kranke, lebensunfähige und eben auch vor allem dumme, unvorsichtige und zuviele Tiere weg. Das erstreckt sich sehr breit, von Makrobiologie bis in die Mikrobiologie. Muss das einzelne Lebewesen gar nicht wissen oder erst lernen, es folgt seinem inneren Auftrage einfach.
Und das ist im Sinne der hier im Terrarium herrschenden grundlegenden und unerbittlichen Evolution sehr folgerichtig, gleich mehrfach.
Denn die dummen weg und die schlauen leben lassen ist gut, der von der Evolution her vorbestimmte Weg, sonst käme das ganze zum erliegen.

Wenn man mal das Glück und Gelegenheit hatte, schlauere Hechte beim Antesten und Inspizieren oder bei Probebissen auf Kunstköder beobachten zu können , dann wundert einen eigentlich nur eines:
Warum zum Geier, wir Angler überhaupt noch welche mit so einem plumpen Fake fangen können! 

Insofern räubern wir Angler alle genauso wie Hecht oder Hai, wenn wir die leicht fangbaren Fische entnehmen und aus dem Bestand nehmen.


----------



## Seifert (13. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Man sollte mal den "Schwarzen Waller" in Szene setzen, der dutzendweise die Badegäste am Baggersee verschlingt!


Vor allem,wenn der Dackel an diesen noch dranhängt......


----------



## Fruehling (13. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ...Warum zum Geier, wir Angler überhaupt noch welche mit so einem plumpen Fake fangen können! ...



Weil Hecht eben nicht gleich Hecht ist... 

Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, daß es unter ihnen ganz vorsichtige Vertreter ebenso wie nichts fürchtende Rabauken gibt. Die einen fängt man seltenst, die anderen so regelmäßig, daß man schnell die Lust verliert, weil es irgendwie zu leicht ist.

Wer sich in Ruhe einen Hechtkopf anschaut, erkennt, was da sensorisch passiert - übrigens eine Parallele zum Hai mit seinen Lorenzinischen Ampullen. Was den Kunstködern in der Regel fehlt, ist Eigengeruch. Die Erfolge der Deadbait-Fraktion, vor allem in trübstem Wasser, sprechen da eine deutliche Sprache.


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2021)

Bei Hechten merkt man auch sehr deutlich, von welchem Stamme sie sind. Irische Flusshechte und solche aus Skandinavien geben im Drill eine ganz andere Figur ab, als die eher trägen Säcke vom Kontinent.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2021)

Unsere beliebten Räuber sind schon sehr empfindlich, was die Wasserqualität betrifft, also Wassertemperatur, Sauerstoffgehalt, sowie die Einschwemm- und Abwasserlast aller Art bis hin zur enthaltenen nahezu Vollnarkose. Nur Zander scheinen mir sozusagen überall unter schwerer Bewegungshemmung zu stehen.
Hecht, Barsch, Forellen, die Wasserunterschiede lassen die biologisch als gleich bestimmbare Art andernorts wie einen ganz anderen Fischtyp agieren und erscheinen. Mancher Vergleichsversuch geht deswegen daneben.

Die Tackleindustrie hat darauf schon merklich reagiert, es wird immer leichterer Stoff angeboten und auch hier im Forum immer öfter nachgefragt.
Auf die eine Art sehr traurig wegen den Umständen, auf die andere Art sehr folgerichtig.
Der ein oder andere mag UL Angeln auf Hechte und dicke Forellen als grundfalsch empfinden, andererseits ist eine nur noch geringe Gegenwehr eben durchaus ein nachvollziehbarer Grund für besonders leichtes Getackle.


----------



## Fruehling (13. Februar 2021)

Dieses UL-Gedöns ist mit den Gedanken an waidgerechtes Angeln nicht zu vereinbaren! Denn schlägt der Balken ein, wirste vom Fisch gedrillt, was nur Nachteile hat:

An Releasen ist, zumindest bei höheren Wassertemperaturen und somit niedrigem Sauerstoffgehalt, kaum noch zu denken, zumal dem völlig ausgepowerten Fisch in den oberen Wasserschichten, in die ich ihn ja release, kaum noch Sauerstoff zur Verfügung steht.

Will ich den Fisch entnehmen und habe ihm vorher im Drill alles abverlangt, soll man deutlich schmecken, daß er sich im Drill bis zur Halskrause mit Hormonen vollgepumpt hat.

Ergo: Beide Fälle Käse!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2021)

@Fruehling
Irgendwie hast du die Argumentation mit dem sehr schwachen Fisch da nicht reinbekommen!
Da ist nicht viel mit Drill, reinziehen über Kescher und ab.

Releasen ist ein sekundäres Problem, wobei sich das dann gleich ganz anders stellt.
Ist dieser Fisch überhaupt essbar, noch gesund? Kann ich dem Fisch das antun, den da wieder hinein zurückzusetzen, oder ist der Schlag auf den Kopf ein Akt der Gnade?

Ich bin immerhin bzw. war nun schon lange der Verfechter von nicht passend und nicht waidgerecht!   
Aber auch ich muss anerkennen, dass in vielen Wassern die Situation inzwischen vollkommen anders ist,
und sozusagen seitens der dortigen Angler ein Anrecht auf wenigstens etwas Bewegung in der Rutenspitze existieren tut.


----------



## Fruehling (13. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ...Da ist nicht viel mit Drill, reinziehen über Kescher und ab....



Kenne ich so wirklich nicht.
Vielleicht ein Grund mehr, nur noch im Ausland zu angeln...


----------



## rustaweli (14. Februar 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Dieses UL-Gedöns ist mit den Gedanken an waidgerechtes Angeln nicht zu vereinbaren! Denn schlägt der Balken ein, wirste vom Fisch gedrillt, was nur Nachteile hat:
> 
> An Releasen ist, zumindest bei höheren Wassertemperaturen und somit niedrigem Sauerstoffgehalt, kaum noch zu denken, zumal dem völlig ausgepowerten Fisch in den oberen Wasserschichten, in die ich ihn ja release, kaum noch Sauerstoff zur Verfügung steht.
> 
> ...


Entschuldige, aber ich glaube Du philosophierst da aber so was von am Sinn, Grund und Nutzen von UL vorbei! Zumal - wer geht denn mit UL gezielt auf Hecht, Zander oder Waller? Ruten mit 0-5 Gramm und einer entsprechenden Aufladung sind manchmal unabdingbar und sind trotzdem absolut waldgerecht! Gibt natürlich auch Waidmänner, welche in 3Sek Zander aus 10 Meter hochpumpen, oder eben gar Hechte da ja super waidmännische Releaser und darum keine Widerhaken auf Hecht. 
Klar kann man auch mit 30 Gramm Ruten 2 Gramm Köder zu Forelle oder Barsch befördern, sich über Aussteiger wundern und die Nichtaussteiger hochpumpen als gebe es kein Morgen. Dann noch tolle Bilder machen, sich moralisch fühlen und Releasen.


----------



## Fruehling (14. Februar 2021)

Ich philosophiere gar nichts, ich schreibe, wie es am Wasser ist. Ansonsten hat die Verpflichtung einen Hecht zurückzusetzen wieviel mir Moral zu tun? Verstehe ich gerade nicht...


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. Februar 2021)

Also Eines muss ich mal loswerden - das Märchen vom "ausschlitzenden Barsch" wegen zu harten Spinnruten und der Vorteil diesbezüglich von UL Gerät.

Das ist widerlegter Schwachsinn !

Meine Barschrute hat eine straffe Aktion und ein angegebenes Wg. von 70 g. !

 30 gefangenen Barschen zwischen 28 und 36 cm. letzte Saison stehen ganze 2 ! Drillaussteiger entgegen.

Die UL Fraktion verlor dagegen regelmäßig dickere Barsche und kleinere Hechte im Kraut , weil die "Rütchen" Nix abkönnen !

Barsche schlitzen nicht durch zu harte Ruten aus , das sind dann Drillaussteiger, die von vorne herein an kleinsten Haken knapp gehakt waren.

Noch signifikanter ist die Fehlannahme beim Zander - die "schlitzen" in den seltensten Fällen aus - die Schütteln den Haken ab, wenn mit zu leichter Rute gefischt wurde und der Haken beim Anhieb nur leicht eindringt.

Nur die HARTEN kommen in den Garten ! 

UL ist bis auf wenige Ausnahmen , Spielerei !

R.S.


----------



## rustaweli (14. Februar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Also Eines muss ich mal loswerden - das Märchen vom "ausschlitzenden Barsch" wegen zu harten Spinnruten und der Vorteil diesbezüglich von UL Gerät.
> 
> Das ist widerlegter Schwachsinn !
> 
> ...


OK, bei der 70g Barsch Rute bin ich raus. Da hast Du dann wohl mehr Erfahrung und ich halte mich dezent zurück.


----------



## rustaweli (14. Februar 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich philosophiere gar nichts, ich schreibe, wie es am Wasser ist. Ansonsten hat die Verpflichtung einen Hecht zurückzusetzen wieviel mir Moral zu tun? Verstehe ich gerade nicht...


Sehr viel, sehr viel beim reinen C&R... 
Und was hat UL mit Hecht zu tun? 
Ist so wie auf leichtestes Pickern rumzuhacken zwecks Karpfen!


----------



## Fruehling (14. Februar 2021)

Das solltest Du die Experten fragen, die den Hechten regelmäßig mit Spielzeug nachstellen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Februar 2021)

@Alle
Lasst man stecken die Colts, mit solchen endlosen Diskussionen um Waidgerechtigkeit und C&R und "richtiges" Gerät usw. - also des Kaisers Bart, wurden schon viele Threads gekillt.

Ich meine, Fruehling und ich haben uns verstanden, es gibt 2 Aspekte des Themas und beide haben ihre Berechtigung, gibt nicht nur eine "wahre" Sicht.
Die individuelle Angelrealität jedes einzelnen Anglers (und der Anglerinnen nicht zuvergessen) liegt dann noch irgendwo dazwischen.


----------



## rustaweli (14. Februar 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Das solltest Du die Experten fragen, die den Hechten regelmäßig mit Spielzeug nachstellen.


Was für Köder, Schnüre und Rollen nehmen die denn so auf UL Hecht? Bin vor allem sehr an den Hechtködern zwischen 0,5 und 5 Gramm interessiert.


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Februar 2021)

Ganz ehrlich, vergesst Hecht und UL. Wenn man mal 1,04 an 0,06 mm Schnur ohne Stahl dran gehabt hat, wird man so eine Frage nicht stellen. Da übernimmt nur eine das Kommando, und der Angler ist es nicht. Dabei kann man feststellen, wie gut die Bremse funktioniert, die Rute zeigt sowieso nur in Richtung Fisch. Und zu den Ködern, dem Hecht ist es egal, wenn was vorbeikommt, schau er es sich an und packt evtl. zu. Das kann eine Fliege genauso sein wie ein Spoon oder ein 1er Mepps.


----------



## rustaweli (14. Februar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, vergesst Hecht und UL. Wenn man mal 1,04 an 0,06 mm Schnur


Darum geht es und ich bleibe dabei dieses "Szenendasein" für ein Ammenmärchen zu halten. 
Seltener Beifang, kann passieren, ok, aber gezielt mit UL und Microködern?! Diese Szenejungs möchte ich sehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Februar 2021)

Genau rusty.
Ich kenne auch niemanden der gezielt mit UL Zeug auf Hecht loszieht.
Ich glaube das ist ein Märchen.

Dass aber ein Hecht auch gelegentlich mal beim UL angeln (auf Döbel, Rotfedern, Barsch, Aland usw) beißt, ist nunmal nicht zu verhindern.


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Februar 2021)

Also mal so allgemein. 
Für mich ist das Ultralight Angeln(also wirklich Ultralight) für Forellen gedacht.
Hauptsächlich in diesen Area Teilen  da ist ja kein Hinderniss und tief isses meist auch nicht.

Ich Fische zwar gerne an Bächen auf Forelle, Döbel und Co. Aber meine ist mit 1-8g nicht mehr wirklich Ultralight. 
Und Hecht ist da nix drin,evtl mal nen Schniepel.
Die kommen aber raus,da Forellengewässer.
Wer mit ner 0-3g Rute Am Fluss Angelt wo alles mögliche an großen " wilden" Fischen drin ist hat das Thema verfehlt,  denk ich.
Und das kann man als grob fahrlässig bezeichnen. 
Fürn alljährlich angedachten Puffbesuch schnapp ich mir die 7gRute und fang meine Satzforellen zum verspachteln.
Das macht Spass und son Pelletbomber ist dort leicht zu händeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Februar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Wer mit ner 0-3g Rute Am Fluss Angelt wo alles mögliche an großen " wilden" Fischen drin ist hat das Thema verfehlt,  denk ich.



Das denke ich nicht.
Man kann mit UL Zeug wunderbar auf Barsch, Döbel, Aland, Rotfedern usw. angeln. Das ist eine äußerst spannende und kurzweilige Angelei!
Ganz kleine/leichte Köder erfordern aber nunmal sehr dünne Schnüre und feine Ruten um sie werfen zu können.
Hechte gehen eh sehr selten an solche Bazillenköder aber wenn es viel Hechte gibt, kann man immer noch eine dünne Titanspitze vorschalten.
Der Drill ist dann natürlich heikel aber auch oft erfolgreich.
Anders geht es ja dann auch nicht und 100%ig am Hecht vorbeiangeln geht ja leider nicht.
Wenn mans ein gewässer kennt, kann man ganz gut einschätzen was da machbar ist und was nicht.

Aber ich stippe auf Ükel und Plötzen ja auch nicht mit ner Karpfenrute, nur weil gelegentlich mal ein Karpfen einsteigt.


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das denke ich nicht.
> Man kann mit UL Zeug wunderbar auf Barsch, Döbel, Aland, Rotfedern usw. angeln. Das ist eine äußerst spannende und kurzweilige Angelei!
> Ganz kleine/leichte Köder erfordern aber nunmal sehr dünne Schnüre und feine Ruten um sie werfen zu können.
> Hechte gehen eh sehr selten an solche Bazillenköder aber wenn es viel Hechte gibt, kann man immer noch eine dünne Titanspitze vorschalten.
> ...


Wenn man es  einschätzen kann,warum nicht.
Bei unseren Gewässern ginge das schon.
Grad an den Bächen.
Da ist mal n 50ger Aitel oder ne ordentliche Bachforelle das größte zu erwartende.
Und im Sommer mit der Pol sieht man eh was da so rumschwimmt. 
Bin ja nicht gegen UL aber bei uns bin ich da schon ein Exot an den Gewässern.
Da ist immer bigger besser.
Auch auf Forellen wird da mit besserem Gerät gefischt. 

Und auch gut gefangen.

Hechte hatte ich schon oft auf  Nymphen und kleinen Fliegen.
Mein größter war ein 70ger den ich zum Glück mit der #5er rausbekommen hab.
Sonst eher kleine um die 40-50.
Aber die gehen da schon ordentlich drauf.

Und auch großforellen und Huchen etc. wurden schon  auf "Bazillenköder" gefangen.
Da ist man schon froh wenn das Zeug etwas besser beieinander ist.


----------



## Fruehling (14. Februar 2021)

Hecht auf Mücke...


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Februar 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Hecht auf Mücke...


Jo,Fliege halt.
Nassfliege.


----------



## Fruehling (14. Februar 2021)

Sagen wir auch zu Streamern...


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Februar 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Sagen wir auch zu Streamern...


Streamer sind schon klar  .
Ich meinte schon ne Nassfliege.
Aber das ist ja nicht so oft der Fall.
Auf kleine Streamer gehen vor allem die Schusshechte gern.
Ich Fische aber nicht gezielt Hecht mit der Fliegen Rute.
Aber hin und wieder geht halt mal einer unerwartet auf Nymph,oder Nassfliege.


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Februar 2021)

Richtig, ab und zu geht einer auf Fliege. Wie der mit 1,28 mtr auf kleine Nymphe im Fopu. Was meint ihr wie viele Köder der im Laufe seine Lebens vor den Schnabel geworfen bekommen hat.


----------



## Fruehling (14. Februar 2021)

87?


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Februar 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Hecht auf Mücke...



Du sollst doch nicht immer jede Mücke auf die Hechtwaage legen.


----------



## Mooskugel (20. Februar 2021)

Bastelstunde

Erstmal ein paar Federjigs gegossen.






Und Getüdelt






Und ferig getüdelt






Es kann 1. Mai werden


----------



## schwerhoeriger (10. März 2021)

click & meet

am Samstag ist es soweit: Ich habe einen Termin bei meinem Dealer und darf ne Stunde shoppen. 
Konto ist gedeckt (gut ist ja auch aktuell kein Kunststück wenn überall zu ist) und ich brauch noch einiges für die Raubfischsaison 2021 

auf den Samstag wir hingefiebert.....

Grussen Michael


----------



## phirania (11. März 2021)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> am Samstag ist es soweit: Ich habe einen Termin bei meinem Dealer und darf ne Stunde shoppen.


Bring mir etwas Koks mit......


----------



## Hering 58 (11. März 2021)

phirania schrieb:


> Bring mir etwas Koks mit......


Du hast doch keinen Ofen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2021)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> am Samstag ist es soweit: Ich habe einen Termin bei meinem Dealer und darf ne Stunde shoppen.
> Konto ist gedeckt (gut ist ja auch aktuell kein Kunststück wenn überall zu ist) und ich brauch noch einiges für die Raubfischsaison 2021
> 
> auf den Samstag wir hingefiebert.....


Sowas kennt der Organisator und Psychologe als selbst zugefügten schweren Stress, Entscheidungsstress, so mit Stoppuhr und exakt 3600 Sekunden! 

Möge es wohl gelingen!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (11. März 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sowas kennt der Organisator und Psychologe als selbst zugefügten schweren Stress, Entscheidungsstress, so mit Stoppuhr und exakt 3600 Sekunden!
> 
> Möge es wohl gelingen!


 Egal,

den Stress tue ich mir da liebend gerne an. Ich kenn den Schuppen relativ gut und habe eine Liste zum abarbeiten *ABER *der Inzidenzwert liegt dort aktuell wieder über 100 und wenn es dumm läuft stehe ich vor verschlossener Tür 

Am Freitag nochmal anrufen ob es auch klappt.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Tokka (7. April 2021)

Ich benötige mal eure Hilfe. Ich will dieses Jahr vermehrt mit totem Köderfisch auf Hecht angeln. Meine Gewässer sind hauptsächlich kleinere Flüsse, mittelgroße Seen und überschaubare Kanäle. Vorrangängig möchte ich mit Pose angeln. Ich hatte mir letztes Jahre eine Spro CRX Deadbait H300 gekauft. Das ist allerdings ein richtiger Besen oder eben für Großhechte gedacht. Das macht an meinen Gewässern keinen Spaß. Zu erwartende Hechte: bis 80–90 cm (über 100cm wären schon richtige  Ausnahmefische). Die Rute sollte im Handteil schönen Wumms haben und sonst geschmeidig abfedern können. Und bis in den Horizont muss sie allerdings auch nicht werfen können. Dann bin ich meistens am anderen Ufer.

Ich möchte mir dafür eine neue Rute zu legen. Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit folgenden Ruten und könnt mir was empfehlen:
- Fisch & Fang Predator Float, 2.5lbs, 12ft
- Fox Predator Elite 2.75lbs, 12ft
- Mr. Pike Classic Master 200g, 12ft

Oder vielleicht eine Barbenrute mit einer passenden Aktion?

Ich danke euch!


----------



## Taxidermist (7. April 2021)

Tokka schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht eine Barbenrute mit einer passenden Aktion?


Du kannst für den Zweck jede X Beliebige Karpfenrute fischen und wenn dir die 3,5 Lbs Ruten (ca.150gr WG) zu kräftig sind, dann nimm halt schwächere.
Die Ruten liegen doch fast nur auf dem Rutenständer, bei dieser Angelmethode.
Ich gebe aber zu Bedenken, dass 150gr. Köfi samt Blei auch gewuppt  sein wollen, deshalb würde ich auch nicht, wie bei zwei deiner vorgeschlagenen Ruten, unter 2,75 Lbs gehen.
Eine klassische Barbelrute hat für mich ca.50gr WG.

Jürgen


----------



## Tokka (8. April 2021)

Kennt jemand diese Rute? Ist die was zum Posenfischen auf mittelgroße Hechte an eher überschaubareren Wasserflächen? Die 3-teilgkeit scheint mir vom Vorteil zu sein zwecks Transport und Lagerung.
Daiwa Tornado-Z 3,60m 75-120g​


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. April 2021)

Kannst du dafür nehmen.  
Die Tornados sind gute Allroundruten(auch in den andere WG Klassen).


----------



## Minimax (8. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kannst du dafür nehmen.
> Die Tornados sind gute Allroundruten(auch in den andere WG Klassen).


Ich muss zu den Tornados aber anmerken, das ich mir vor einiger Zeit ein Pärchen 11ft 10-55g bestellt hatte (bei Askari). Bei beiden war das Spitzenteil leicht krumm, also seitlich aus der Rutenachse. Technisch kein Problem, aber dennoch, dennoch. Die miesen Askari-Trolle haben mir also bewusst die Ladenhüter angedreht.
Es gibt also eine Serienstreuung bei den Tornados, deswegen ein Auge darauf haben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Es gibt also eine Serienstreuung bei den Tornados, deswegen ein Auge darauf haben.


Letztlich bei fast allen Ruten aus der Günstigmassenfertigung, wird nichts mehr genau geschaut und angepasst.
Könnte man sogar abbauen und wieder richtig passend gegen die Biegung draufbauen, aber wer will das schon, zumal bei einem einfachen Stück?

Deswegen ist Fernversandhandel sogar im Vorteil beim ausprobieren draußen, sogar netter als Live-Kauf im Geschäft, denn da muss man sofort sehr genau gucken auf eventuelle Schiefheiten. Eine missfällige Rute, die einem am Wasser beim Ersteinsatz beim entspannten Drübergucken dann doch aufstößt, kann ich bei geeigneten Vorsichtsmaßnahmen wie alles dazu erstmal aufheben auch gut wieder loswerden. 
Mit viel Zeit draufgeschaut sieht man wirklich immer mehr.


----------



## Tokka (8. April 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Letztlich bei fast allen Ruten aus der Günstigmassenfertigung, wird nichts mehr genau geschaut und angepasst.
> Könnte man sogar abbauen und wieder richtig passend gegen die Biegung draufbauen, aber wer will das schon, zumal bei einem einfachen Stück?
> 
> Deswegen ist Fernversandhandel sogar im Vorteil beim ausprobieren draußen, sogar netter als Live-Kauf im Geschäft, denn da muss man sofort sehr genau gucken auf eventuelle Schiefheiten. Eine missfällige Rute, die einem am Wasser beim Ersteinsatz beim entspannten Drübergucken dann doch aufstößt, kann ich bei geeigneten Vorsichtsmaßnahmen wie alles dazu erstmal aufheben auch gut wieder loswerden.
> Mit viel Zeit draufgeschaut sieht man wirklich immer mehr.


Hast du den eine Idee, wenn ich hochpreisiger gehen möchte? Die Läden in meiner Umgebung sind fast ausschliesslich auf Kunstköder spezialisiert, deswegen würde ich in diesen Tagen online bevorzugen. 
Zur Rutesuche: Hecht, Köderfisch, vorrangig Pose, mittlere langsamfliessende bis stehende Gewässer, Hechtgrößen bis 90cm zu erwarten, darüber wären es richtige Ausnahmen, Uferangler, 360cm, gerne 3-teilig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2021)

Dann braucht es einen guten Shop, bei mir steht da vom problemlos Service Gerlinger ganz oben, aber AM-Angelsport, Bode bis zu günstig Angelplatz funktionieren inzwischen gut (nicht zuletzt wegen hiesigen Online-Shopping-Threads).
Einmal anrufen resp. VORHER versuchen schafft viel Klarheit, Wünsche und Anforderungen klar und hart anmelden, dann ist auch ein 3fach Probe-Pack mit 2 Garnituren wieder zurücksenden leicht machbar.
Meine Stecken zu dem Zwecke sind allermeist schwere Spinruten 3m 2tlg, oder Stell-Bolo 6m, oder meine Universalruten um 12ft 2lb. Gibt es aber alle nicht mehr zu kaufen, und in den letzten jahren kam speziell als robustere "Ansitzware" auch nichts mehr dazu.

Also von daher wüsste ich auch nur probieren, jedes zugesendete Einzelstücke genau beäugen.
Und bei einem gut funktionierenden Shop mit High-Price Down  das Angebot anzuschauen, so im Bereich der 80g bis hoch zu den 150g.

So beim reinschauen beim (Boardpartner) Gerlinger und Erwartung höchster Drillfreude bei Daiwa würde ich mit sowas anfangen, 3,60m 40-120g :








						Daiwa Steckrute Legalis Allround - Gerlinger.de
					

▶▶▶ Jetzt bei deinem Angelprofi ⚓ Daiwa Steckrute Legalis Allround  günstig kaufen.




					www.gerlinger.de
				




Achso, nochwas: Die wunderbare Situation bei den schweren Rutenklassen erheblich oberhalb real 100g WG ist, dass die Spannkraft und Güte des Blanks nicht mehr so bedeutsam ist, selbst beim Einsatz als Spinnrute, aber noch mehr bei den Ansitzruten. 
Man kann also nach Gefallen und sogar nach einer gewissen ausfedernden Geschmeidigkeit wählen und kaufen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich muss zu den Tornados aber anmerken, das ich mir vor einiger Zeit ein Pärchen 11ft 10-55g bestellt hatte (bei Askari). Bei beiden war das Spitzenteil leicht krumm, also seitlich aus der Rutenachse. Technisch kein Problem, aber dennoch, dennoch. Die miesen Askari-Trolle haben mir also bewusst die Ladenhüter angedreht.
> Es gibt also eine Serienstreuung bei den Tornados, deswegen ein Auge darauf haben.


Also ich habe von den Bongos bei Arschkari bisher noch keine Rute erhalten, bei der das Spitzenteil nicht defekt bzw. abgebrochen war oder gänzlich fehlte. Das galt auch für wirklich nicht gerade günstige Ruten.

Darum habe ich jeglichen Support von dem Laden eingestellt. Mich kotzt auch die Flexibilität in Bahnschrankenausführung an.
Aber genug des OT


----------



## phirania (16. April 2021)

Mal wieder etwas Lust machen auf den 1. Mai......


----------



## Taxidermist (16. April 2021)

phirania schrieb:


> Mal wieder etwas Lust machen auf den 1. Mai......


In Hessen geht es schon seit Heute los!
Ich habe das Video auch vor ein paar Tagen entdeckt und mich gefragt, wo diese Aufnahmen entstanden sein könnten?
Da ich den Edersee recht gut kenne, glaube ich zunächst mal nur bei Vollstau und dann fallen mir nur zwei, drei Stellen ein die dafür in Frage kommen.
Die Banfe, oder die Flachwasserzone bei Bringhausen vielleicht auch noch weiter oben in Richtung Herzhausen?

Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. April 2021)

Die glücklichen ..
Immerhin habe ich in einem Verein (Klein-)Raubfischspinangeln auf Forellen schon frei, auch auf Barsche,
nur die Hechte und eben wegen dem (für mich doofen) Zander sind noch einen ganzen Monat geschont (15.05.  ) und müssen selbstverständlich wieder zurück ins Wasser, wenn sie sich nicht an ihre Schonzeit halten.


----------



## DenizJP (16. April 2021)

Werd heute und das WE auf Hecht losziehen hier bei uns an den Gewässern.


mal schauen - wurde schon gewarnt, dass ich ne Wartenummer ziehen kann am Wasser..... :/


----------



## schwerhoeriger (16. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Werd heute und das WE auf Hecht losziehen hier bei uns an den Gewässern.
> 
> 
> mal schauen - wurde schon gewarnt, dass ich ne Wartenummer ziehen kann am Wasser..... :/


Ahhh ein Luxusproblem ich habe noch 30 Tage bis Schonzeitende.........
Viel Glück...

Grussen Michael


----------



## DenizJP (22. April 2021)

Ein Gedanke in die Runde geworfen.


durch den *relativ* strengen Winter sind die Temperaturen im Vergleich zu letztem Jahr ja eher nach hinten gewandert und das Wasser ist Ende April noch recht frisch.

eigentlich haben die Fried- als auch Raubfische ja auch dann ihre Laichphase nach hinten geschoben oder?


----------



## hanzz (22. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ein Gedanke in die Runde geworfen.
> 
> 
> durch den *relativ* strengen Winter sind die Temperaturen im Vergleich zu letztem Jahr ja eher nach hinten gewandert und das Wasser ist Ende April noch recht frisch.
> ...


In der Regel hängt die Laichzeit mit der Wassertemperatur zusammen.
Aber sicherlich gibt es noch andere Faktoren, wie z.B. Lichteinfall.
Ich weiß nicht genau, ob z.B. Hechte, wenn sie bereits angefangen haben, wieder aufschieben können.
Einige Weißfischarten können das m.w.

Man hört und liest aus einigen Regionen, dass Hechte durch sind, wiederum aus anderen Regionen, sie sind noch prall gefüllt.


----------



## Lord Sinclair (22. April 2021)

Ich war in den Osterferien in Bayern und dort konnte ich  der Laichzeit der Hechte zusehen, also dort sind sie m.E. dabei bzw. durch. Ansonsten denke ich ist der Haupteinflussfaktor die Wassertemperatur, z.B. beim Wels. Ich vermute zwar auch, dass es sich verschieben wird, auf der anderen Seite, wenn plötzlich die mega Warmfront kommt und die (Wasser-)Temperaturen sehr schnell stark steigen, sieht es wieder anders aus. Aber im Moment schaut es ja wettermäßig nach wie vor nicht so toll aus...


----------



## phirania (22. April 2021)

Ich finde man sollte der Natur etwas mehr Zeit geben...


----------



## subterranea (22. April 2021)

Lord Sinclair schrieb:


> dort konnte ich der Laichzeit der Hechte zusehen, also dort sind sie m.E. dabei bzw. durch.


Woran seht ihr das, bzw. wie könnt ihr das einschätzen...? 
Ich bin vor 2 über unseren See gefahren, ich habe keinen einzigen Fisch gesehen!


----------



## Ostseesilber (22. April 2021)

...die Hechte halten ganz vorne im Uferbereich, meist im Schilf Hochzeit. Vom Boot aus müstest du schon an die Schilfkante fahren, um das zu sehen bzw. zu höhren. Mach das aber lieber nicht, denn wie wir auch wollen die Hechte dabei ihre Ruhe haben...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> eigentlich haben die Fried- als auch Raubfische ja auch dann ihre Laichphase nach hinten geschoben oder?


Servus,
da liegst du sicher richtig. 
Wie hanzz schon erwähnte, gibt es mehrere Faktoren die das Ablaichen beeinflussen, die Wassertemperatur ist aber sicher der Stärkste.
Zum Hecht speziell kann ich für dieses Jahr nichts sagen weil es hier kein ausgemachtes Hechtwasser gibt. Aber die Äschen hier waren ziemlich genau 14 Tage später dran als üblich. Normalerweise kann ich die ab Ende März wieder an ihren Stammplätzen beobachten, dieses Jahr waren die ersten um den 12. -13. April zu sehen.


----------



## Lord Sinclair (22. April 2021)

subterranea schrieb:


> Woran seht ihr das, bzw. wie könnt ihr das einschätzen...?
> Ich bin vor 2 über unseren See gefahren, ich habe keinen einzigen Fisch gesehen!


Also ich habe die in der Alz, dem Abfluss vom Chiemsee, gesehen. Dort gibt es eine Art Altarm, wo die Fische offensichtlich zum Laichen reinziehen. Komplett ufernah im Schilf oder was immer da am Ufer halt wächst. Und dort kannst Du sie sehen, sie bewegen sich, kugeln sich herum, keine Ahnung wie ich das beschreiben soll... Und das war an mehreren Stellen dort zu sehen.


----------



## phirania (1. Mai 2021)

Vier Tonnen Fisch aus dem Aasee geholt
					

Vier Tonnen Fisch sind in den vergangenen 14 Tagen aus dem Aasee entnommen und in drei anderen Seen wieder ausgesetzt worden. So soll das natürliche Gleichgewicht im Aasee wieder hergestellt werden.




					www.wn.de


----------



## Tokka (1. Mai 2021)

Räuber verhaftet! Schönen 1 . Mai euch!


----------



## Slappy (26. Juni 2021)

Love is in the air







Heute morgen hieß es noch, Zustellung Montag. Jetzt komm ich vom Steinbruch zurück und da liegt das Ding auf der Terrasse      
















!!! Vielen vielen Dank!!!​P.s  es handelt sich um ein zur Spinning umgebaute Unikat aus hiesigen Reihen....


----------



## DenizJP (6. Juli 2021)

Überlege heute Abend oder die Tage mal gegen Dämmerung bzw so ab 21-22 Uhr ans Wasser auf Hecht zu gehen.


Letztes Jahr ca. 90% meiner Hechte nachts gefangen aber weil ich wusste wo sie genau standen....

wie sollte ich da am besten vorgehen wenn ich am kleinen Fluss angel aber diesmal nicht wirklich weiß wo sie genau stehen.


Grelle und laute Köder? Nach wie vor am Ufer entlang abangeln? Ich denke mal die stehen nun etwas tiefer (Fluss hat so ca. 3-4m Breite und teilweise 3m Tiefe)


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Juli 2021)

Räuber kommen gerne abends/nachts näher ans Ufer, um die Kleinfische zu jagen.

Gilt für Hecht auch.

Ich würde einen handlangen , grellweißen Kopyto bspw. ufernah einkurbeln.

Bei Vollmond wird das noch spannender , geht aber auch so...wenn es Zander gibt, umso besser.

Ulkigerweise kommen auch die ganz dicken Barsche , wenn man sie gar nicht vermutet...als Beifang abends/nachts auf die Zanderköder...Waller ja sowieso...

Viel Spass und Rutenbruch ! 

R.S.


----------



## jkc (6. Juli 2021)

Hi, wieso meinst Du, dass sie aktuell tiefer stehen?
Mein Ansatz wäre die Dir schon bekannten Standplätze zu überprüfen, da bekommt man aufgrund seiner Erfahrung relativ schnell raus ob sie da sind oder nicht.
Wenn nicht dann halt an anderen Stellen weiter suchen.
Grell und laut muss nicht sein, Farbe ist nachts noch egaler als ohnehin schon, die Viecher sind top-Predator, wenn sich in deren Nähe was bewegt bekommen die das schon mit.

Grüße JK


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Juli 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, wieso meinst Du, dass sie aktuell tiefer stehen?
> Mein Ansatz wäre die Dir schon bekannten Standplätze zu überprüfen, da bekommt man aufgrund seiner Erfahrung relativ schnell raus ob sie da sind oder nicht.
> Wenn nicht dann halt an anderen Stellen weiter suchen.
> Grell und laut muss nicht sein, *Farbe ist nachts noch egaler als ohnehin schon, *die Viecher sind top-Predator, wenn sich in deren Nähe was bewegt bekommen die das schon mit.
> ...



Nenene , helle Köder sind Nachts auf Hecht bei Restlicht unschlagbar...ebenso auf Barsch.

R.S.


----------



## jkc (6. Juli 2021)

Naja, ich habe die letzten Jahre überwiegend nachts geangelt aber dabei war es scheiß egal ob der Köder hell, fluoreszierend, dunkel, lila, schwarz oder durchsichtig war. Du hältst das Teil einem fresswilligen vor die Nase und er knallt's weg...


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Juli 2021)

Ist Deine Meinung , ich habe eine andere - also ausprobieren ( Deniz ).

R.S.


----------



## rustaweli (6. Juli 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Überlege heute Abend oder die Tage mal gegen Dämmerung bzw so ab 21-22 Uhr ans Wasser auf Hecht zu gehen.
> 
> 
> Letztes Jahr ca. 90% meiner Hechte nachts gefangen aber weil ich wusste wo sie genau standen....
> ...


Bin nicht die erste Adresse wenn es um Hecht oder Räubern nachstellen geht. Aber eigentlich sind beim Spinnen in der Dunkelheit dunkle Köder zwecks Kontrast besser, sofern Du nicht auf Hecht jiggst. Vielleicht auch UV, aber da können Dir vielleicht andere mehr sagen.
Viel Erfolg Deniz!


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. Juli 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe die letzten Jahre überwiegend nachts geangelt aber dabei war es scheiß egal ob der Köder hell, fluoreszierend, dunkel, lila, schwarz oder durchsichtig war. Du hältst das Teil einem fresswilligen vor die Nase und er knallt's weg...


Auf der anderen Seite kann ich leider nicht antworten,........... keine Berechtigung. 
Ich weiß ja nicht wie dringend Du den Köder brauchst und ob du auch einen neuen
nehmen würdest,hier haben sie den da,allerdings nur in der Farbe,Roach.





						Savage Gear 4D Line Thru Roach 32 cm | Roach SS - Hengelsport 2000
					

Savage Gear 4D Line Thru Roach | Lengte: 32 cm - Gewicht 420 gram - Type Slow Sinking | Limited edition eenmalige productie OP=OP




					hengelsport2000.com


----------



## jkc (6. Juli 2021)

Danke Dir, die Händlerangebote habe ich auf dem Schirm und dort kaufe ich wenn's mal ein Angebot geben und ich bis dahin nichts gefunden haben sollte.

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## Gufierer (7. Juli 2021)

Mein Senf zu der Köderfarbe Nachts:
Nur rosa, nicht´s anderes!
Gilt bei mir aber auch für den Zander aber Hechte gingen Nachts auch schon auf den Köder.

Ich habe auch viel probiert und bleib nun nur noch bei rosa und fange und fange und fange.


----------



## tomxxxtom (7. Juli 2021)

...nichts.    


Ich stehe auf Schwarz, weil der Zander tut es auch.


----------



## Gufierer (7. Juli 2021)

Ab und an, ja!
In der Regel aber schon, gerade Nachts auch mal mehr.


----------



## phirania (7. Juli 2021)

Wird denn hier auch noch was gefangen.?


----------



## Fattony (8. Juli 2021)

Nein. 

Ich weiß nicht was bei mir los ist. Endlich ist ein bisschen Ruhe in mein Leben gekehrt und ich komme zum angeln.

Nüchts. Niente. Nada.
25 Fischtage - 0 Fische

Einmal biss die Mutter aller Graskarpfen an - Drill am Boot. Und ausgeschlitzt.
Auf der offenen Donau? Keine Chance. Keine Bisse.

Ich habe den Glauben in meine Leistungen verloren. Echt jetzt.
Die letzten 2 Tage war ich wieder auf der Donau. Null..


Ich könnte heut am Abend nochmal raus..
Vlt habt ihr nen Tipp? Offener Strom, Außenkurve. Uhrzeit: 21:00

Flachlaufender Wobbler oder Gummifisch?


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Juli 2021)

Miniköder! In etwa der Größe der Brutfische, die zur Zeit massenhafte vorkommen.


----------



## hanzz (8. Juli 2021)

Fattony schrieb:


> Außenkurve. Uhrzeit: 21:00


Zu der Uhrzeit würde ich eine Innenkurve bevorzugen.
Dort ist es in der Regel flacher und dort werden sich zu der Uhrzeit wahrscheinlich die Räuber aufhalten.


----------



## Fattony (8. Juli 2021)

Ohh.. Ok - das ergibt Sinn.

Leider ist die Donau bei uns strukturell wie eine Badewanne. Keine Buhnen etc. 

Das einzige was ich noch hätte wäre der Einlauf von einem Fluss. Hier habe ich schon einmal gelotet. Da ist es sehr sehr flach. (Bild 1)







Ich habe mal die Innenkurven markiert. So richtig?






Bin schon ehrlich am verzweifeln und Online gekommen um Motivation zu tanken.


----------



## hanzz (8. Juli 2021)

Da kam gerade ein Video genau zu diesem Thema von Dietmar raus.
Super Tips und auch gut um Motivation zu tanken.


----------



## Esox 1960 (8. Juli 2021)

Neckarzander schrieb:


> Mein Senf zu der Köderfarbe Nachts:
> Nur rosa, nicht´s anderes!
> Gilt bei mir aber auch für den Zander aber Hechte gingen Nachts auch schon auf den Köder.
> 
> Ich habe auch viel probiert und bleib nun nur noch bei rosa und fange und fange und fange.


Und zwar Schlüpfer-rosa,nichts anderes.


----------



## Gufierer (8. Juli 2021)

Jawohl, Keitech Bubblegum eben.


----------



## Fattony (8. Juli 2021)

Ohh - interessantes Video. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Juli 2021)

Fattony schrieb:


> Ohh.. Ok - das ergibt Sinn.
> 
> Leider ist die Donau bei uns strukturell wie eine Badewanne. Keine Buhnen etc.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

wie ist es an dem Seitenarm o. Ä. welcher mit Einzenbach gekennzeichnet ist? Oder darfst Du da nicht mehr fischen, da dies Niederösterreich ist. Falls nicht, wie weit geht Dein Revier, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sieht es bei Grein ganz gut aus.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Slappy (8. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen. 
Heute war es endlich soweit.....
Die Days durfte ans Wasser! 




Der erste Köder war direkt der, der mir mit der Rute geschickt wurde, ein 3inch Noike smokin swimmer. Es gab nach ca 10 Würfen einen vorsichtigen Biss, leider zu vorsichtig für meine Faultierreflexe  
Danach passierte nichts mehr. 
Da auch auf die Pose nichts Biss, wechselte ich die Stelle und ging an einen Platz den ich bisher nur 2 mal besucht hatte, da ich dort nicht mit der Familie hin kann. Der Weg dorthin ist ein sehr schmaler Pfad an einer 4m hohen Wand. Da ist mir das Risiko zu hoch. 
Dort angekommen sah ich riesige Schwärme Weißfische, wie sich nach wenigen Sekunden mit Made und Pose rausstellte waren es Rotaugen. 








Immer wieder schossen auch kleine und kleinere Barsch durch die Schwärme.




Also die Days in die Hand und ab. 
Bei absolut klarem Wasser konnte ich etliche Nachläufer beobachten. Aber keiner wollte so recht. Gerade mal 2 Zupfer konnte ich wahrnehmen. Zwischendrin wechselte ich auf 2inch Easy shiner, 3 inch Illex Sissor und auf 3,5inch Shadteez oder so. Auch 4 verschiedene Wobbler wurden getestet. Alles brachte keinen Fisch.
Und dann tauchte er auf. Ein echt fetter Barsch. Der komplette Schwarm Weißfische schwamm blitzschnell weg. Ich versuchte es natürlich aber nichts.  
Dann kam ich auf die Idee, es einfach mal mit KöFi zu versuchen! Also das nächste fingerlange Rotauge an die Drennan angeködert und raus damit. Rute Abgelegt um mit der Days weiter zu werfen.... 
Ich dreh mich zum Wasser zurück und die Pose ist weg.... Das ging echt schnell. Genommen hatte sich ein Handlanger Barsch das Rotauge. Also das nächte Rotauge ran, diesmal ein tick größer. Auch jetzt ging die Pose innerhalb von 5 Minuten unter. Der Barsch der hing, war wieder eine Hand lang. 
Da ich keine mehr hatte, hieß es also weiter KöFi angeln. Dann kam der erste Ukel, mir zu groß. Dann 2 weiter, alle die selbe Größe. 




Naja, was solls. Ich wollte ja auch mal große Fische fangen. Also ein Ukel versorgt und angeködert. Diesmal dauerte es mindestens ne halbe Stunde bis was passierte. Kurz bevor ich einpacken wollte ging die Pose doch noch unter. Anhieb und er hängt. Raus kam ein 30er Barsch, leider hatte er den Fisch so schnell geschluckt das der Haken bereits im Magen hing und dieser schon vorgezogen war. Also versorgte ich den Barsch und nahm ihn mit. 




Während der Zeit wo die Pose trieb, warf ich immer munter weiter mit der Days. Irgendwann montierte ich einen 10g Spinnmad. Beim 3. abfächern gab's dann auch endlich einen Biss und er hing, somit kommt ich die Days auch entschneidern .




Insgesamt war es ein schöner Vormittag mit tollen Fischen


----------



## Mikesch (8. Juli 2021)

Hi Slappy,

Bild 103205_1 ist eine Rotfeder => wissenschaftliche Erhebung (OCC).
Die Laube natürlich auch.
Die Beiden sind ja noch nicht in deiner Auswertung zu finden.


----------



## Slappy (8. Juli 2021)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Hi Slappy,
> 
> Bild 103205_1 ist eine Rotfeder => wissenschaftliche Erhebung (OCC).
> Die Laube natürlich auch.
> Die Beiden sind ja noch nicht in deiner Auswertung zu finden.


Danke für den Hinweis 

rustaweli nach heute habe ich einen Vergleich zur LK Allround. Und jetzt kann ich sagen, die LK ist auch eine sehr sehr feinfühlige Rute! Wenn diese sehr weiche Spitze nicht wäre....


----------



## rustaweli (8. Juli 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis
> 
> rustaweli nach heute habe ich einen Vergleich zur LK Allround. Und jetzt kann ich sagen, die LK ist auch eine sehr sehr feinfühlige Rute! Wenn diese sehr weiche Spitze nicht wäre....


Danke Dir! Was meinst Du mit "weich"? Ist doch kein Solid, oder?  Vielleicht liegt es ja auch am Gewicht und sie arbeitet doch nicht bis 25Gramm, zumindest nicht jiggend. Ab welchem Ködergewicht wird sie denn weich? 
Feinfühlig glaube ich Dir! Kompletten Murks wird Bullseye wohl auch nicht mitmachen.


----------



## Mikesch (8. Juli 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis
> ...


Gern geschehen, man muss doch für die wissenschaftliche Auswertung eine hinreichende Probenzahl haben um auch aussagekräftige Aussagen tätigen zu können.


----------



## Slappy (8. Juli 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ist doch kein Solid, oder?


Nicht das ich wüsste. 


rustaweli schrieb:


> Kompletten Murks wird Bullseye wohl auch nicht mitmachen.


Zum Glück nicht. 
Aber direkte Bullseyeruten im selben WG sind wohl doch noch besser, zumindest laut des einen Tackledealers
Zum jiggen mag ich die nicht. Wie ich bereits schrieb, geht das erste drittel der Rute bei 10g schon ordentlich krumm. Am besten lässt sich die Allround mit 14-20g werfen. Am liebsten nutze ich an der LK Spinner und co. 
Ich werde beim nächsten mal beide Ruten mitnehmen und mit den selben Ködern angeln. Mal schauen wie es sich im direkten Vergleich darstellt.


----------



## Fattony (9. Juli 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie ist es an dem Seitenarm o. Ä. welcher mit Einzenbach gekennzeichnet ist? Oder darfst Du da nicht mehr fischen, da dies Niederösterreich ist. Falls nicht, wie weit geht Dein Revier, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sieht es bei Grein ganz gut aus.
> 
> ...


Nein - ich darf nur auf der oberösterreichischen Seite angeln. Verrückt - ist aber so.

Gestern bin ich noch einmal abgeschneidert. 
Jedoch hatte ich 2 lokale Angler getroffen. Einer von beiden war sehr nett und hat mich, als Neuling auf diesem Abschnitt, mit vielen wichtigen und interessanten Infos versorgt. 2-3 Mal noch - spätestens dann rappelts in der Kiste. Ich bin zuversichtlich.


----------



## Jason (11. Juli 2021)

Ich war heute Abend mal mit der Spinnrute an den Teichen. Hab meinen Arbeitskollegen einen Hecht versprochen, aber das Versprechen konnte ich nicht halten. Nach dem 10. Wurf hatte ich für ca. 10 Sek. Kontakt, aber er stieg wieder aus. Eine halbe Stunde später hatte ich wieder einen dran, dieser konnte sich auch wieder befreien. Sämtliche Köder probiert, aber wenn, dann gab es nur auf Gummi Kontakt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## DenizJP (18. Juli 2021)

Stöbere grad in meinem alten Angelbuch aus der Kindheit rum hehe


----------



## phirania (19. Juli 2021)

Endlich mal wieder einen 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Zander aus dem Kanal.


----------



## Minimax (19. Juli 2021)

phirania schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder einen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, herzliches Petri, lieber Phirania!


----------



## phirania (19. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, herzliches Petri, lieber Phirania!


Danke
Nach langer Zeit endlich mal wieder


----------



## hanzz (19. Juli 2021)

Sei er dir gegönnt 
Petri lieber Kalle
Lass ihn dir schmecken


----------



## phirania (8. August 2021)




----------



## phirania (29. August 2021)




----------



## Slappy (12. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich möchte endlich mal meine größeren Gummiköder ans Wasser bringen. Jetzt fehlen mir noch die richtigen Haken. Ich brauche 6/0, 8/0 und 10/0. Habt ihr einen Geheimtipp welche da gut sind? Haben eure Shops vor Ort solche Größen oder bestellt ihr die online? 
Viele Fischen Köder ab 12/15cm ja inzwischen nur noch mit dem Shallow rig. Da befürchte ich allerdings massive Hänger an meiner ge....... Lahn


----------



## jkc (12. September 2021)

Hi, was soll denn der Zielfisch sein? Hecht oder Wels?
Vielleicht gleich vorne weg, Hakengrößen sind nicht genormt und fallen je nach Anbieter sehr unterschiedlich aus, wenn Du z.B. Gamakatsus kaufst fallen die schonmal mindestens 1 Nummer kleiner aus als bei VMC, bei den goßen Größen wie 8/0 und 12/0 meine ich sogar noch deutlicher.
Preis-Leistung liegen für mich nach wie vor die VMC Barbarian vorne, allerdings sind die großen schon recht speziell.
Der 10/0er ist am Wallergerät der einzige der sicher ist, der 8/0 kann aufbiegen, allerdings sind für mein Verständnis beide zum Hechtangeln in der Drahtstäke zu derb. Hinzu kommt, dass die relativ hohe Anspüche an die Karabiner stellen, da sie eben einen fetten Draht haben und zusätzlich dazu neigen im Karabiner zu verkanten und diesen dann zu öffnen. Ein normaler Duolock ist z.B. nicht empfehlenswert.
Qaulitativ gibt es sicherlich bessere Haken, die schärfer sind und länger die Schärfe halten, aber da ist man dann auch schnell bei mehreren Euro pro Stück...

Grüße JK


----------



## FischFreund84 (13. September 2021)

Ich war gestern das zweite Mal am Wasser, diesmal an der Ruhr. 
Leider habe ich geschneidert. Und weil das nicht genug ist, habe ich sicherlich noch Köder (2 Spinner, 2 Blinker, 2 Jig-Spinner und 2 Gufi) im Wert von vermutlich ca 40 Euro versenkt. Ich hoffe, die Verlustrate nimmt mit etwas mehr Erfahrung ab.^^


----------



## Slappy (13. September 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, was soll denn der Zielfisch sein? Hecht oder Wels?
> Vielleicht gleich vorne weg, Hakengrößen sind nicht genormt und fallen je nach Anbieter sehr unterschiedlich aus, wenn Du z.B. Gamakatsus kaufst fallen die schonmal mindestens 1 Nummer kleiner aus als bei VMC, bei den goßen Größen wie 8/0 und 12/0 meine ich sogar noch deutlicher.
> Preis-Leistung liegen für mich nach wie vor die VMC Barbarian vorne, allerdings sind die großen schon recht speziell.
> Der 10/0er ist am Wallergerät der einzige der sicher ist, der 8/0 kann aufbiegen, allerdings sind für mein Verständnis beide zum Hechtangeln in der Drahtstäke zu derb. Hinzu kommt, dass die relativ hohe Anspüche an die Karabiner stellen, da sie eben einen fetten Draht haben und zusätzlich dazu neigen im Karabiner zu verkanten und diesen dann zu öffnen. Ein normaler Duolock ist z.B. nicht empfehlenswert.
> ...


Es soll auf Hecht gehen. 
OK, das war mir so garnicht bewusst. Das ist halt die kacke wenn die Händler vor Ort nichts da haben


----------



## phirania (20. September 2021)




----------



## phirania (20. September 2021)




----------



## Slappy (23. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen. 

Heute war ich mal wieder im Steinbruch um zu schauen ob die Barsche noch Lust haben oder nicht. 
Als ich gestern dort war um den Lauf meiner Hechtköder für Sonntag zu testen, konnte ich nicht einen Barsch sehen. Allerdings durfte ich feststellen das es mal wieder einen Forellenbesatz gab. 
Ergebnis, 2 kleine Barsche waren zu sehen aber keiner wurde gefangen. Dafür aber 1 Posenforelle und eine auf Hardbaits. 





Professor Tinca 

Zum Schluß konnte ich noch einen Krebs beobachten


----------



## Finke20 (3. Oktober 2021)

Da hier schon lange nichts geschrieben wurde mach ich das heute mal.

Die Barsche kommen langsam in fahrt und heute ging auch mal wieder ein 30+ Fisch an den Haken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Oktober 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Ich werde beim nächsten mal beide Ruten mitnehmen und mit den selben Ködern angeln. Mal schauen wie es sich im direkten Vergleich darstellt.


Genau das bringt am allermeisten, den Rest möglichst gleich oder alles tauschen/einwechseln.
Dann bekommt man die besten Ergebnisse, wenn man die diversen Ruten abwechselnd am selben Ort zur selben Zeit mit denselben Ködern und möglichst gleicher Schnur/Rolle fischt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. Oktober 2021)

Vorfächer fürs Wochenende sind schonmal gemacht, Köder haben alle scharfe Haken und neue 0.13er Shimano Kariki SX ist draufgespult. Mal schauen, ob die Pikes Lust haben


----------



## Slappy (23. Oktober 2021)

Gestern durfte ich unserem Gert-Show kennen lernen. 

Es war ein toller Abend, der leider ohne Fisch blieb. Und trotzdem konnte ich viel mitnehmen. Als wichtigstes, ich brauch ne neue Rute und Rolle 

Aber beim nächsten mal Gert-Show , beim nächsten mal


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Oktober 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Gestern durfte ich unserem Gert-Show kennen lernen.
> 
> Es war ein toller Abend, der leider ohne Fisch blieb. Und trotzdem konnte ich viel mitnehmen. Als wichtigstes, ich brauch ne neue Rute und Rolle
> 
> Aber beim nächsten mal Gert-Show , beim nächsten mal


Die Rute, welche du dabei hattest, ist schon toll, aber eben für Barsch oder Forelle. Beim nächsten Mal werde ich dann vielleicht auch Zeit zum Angeln haben.


----------



## Jason (8. Januar 2022)

Morgen geht es mit meinem Nachbarn, dem guten Sven, der jetzt seine Fischereiprüfung abgelegt hat zum Spinfischen. 
Aus diesem Grund hab ich meine Köderbox mal neu sortiert.





Ab dem 15.01. ist bei uns der Hecht zu, also wird das für mich erstmal der letzte Versuch werden ihm auf die Pelle zu rücken. Barsch ist natürlich auch Herzlich Willkommen. Sven ist total begeistert, dass es morgen los geht. Er hat gefragt, ob er Anfüttermittel einpacken soll.................? Nu ja, er ist neu in dem Sport. 
Bei der Gelegenheit kam heute meine im AB Advenskalender gewonnene Splitringzange zum Einsatz. Für die kleinen Ringe ist sie optimal.





Für einen Ansitz auf Friedfisch ist es mir doch zu kalt. Bei uns weht ein heftiger Ostwind. Ich weiß, der Plan war anders.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Januar 2022)

Vlt. alles ein bischen klein für Winterhechtattraktionen, da darf es ruhig erheblich größer mit Körperlänge 16-20cm im Winter sein.


----------



## Jason (8. Januar 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Vlt. alles ein bischen klein für Winterhechtattraktionen, da darf es ruhig erheblich größer mit Körperlänge 16-20cm im Winter sein.


Keine Sorge, ich habe nicht alle Köder gezeigt die ich mitnehme. Mal sehen was raus kommt..

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy (8. Januar 2022)

Naja. Du weißt ja selbst. Im Stillgewässer kann anfüttern auch gut für Hecht sein........


----------



## Jason (9. Januar 2022)

Da hab ich meine Köder so schön sortiert und hab mich echt auf das Spinnfischen gefreut, aber dann kommt doch alles anders. 
1.Dauerregen 
2.Sohn hat sich den Fuß gebrochen und ihn ins Krankenhaus gebracht. Das ist ein Sonntag wie ihn keiner braucht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Slappy (16. Januar 2022)

Guten Morgen zusammen. 

Oh man, was hat mich da geritten? 
Ich hab mir zum ersten mal die Jahreskarte für den hessischen Rhein geholt..... 
Bin echt mal gespannt wie oft ich es dahin schaffe und ob ich überhaupt was fange. 

Wer von euch angelt an dem Fluß und in welchem Bereich? Was sind eure Zielfische und mit was greift ihr an? 
Könnte ein paar viele Tips gut gebrauchen


----------



## Gert-Show (16. Januar 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen.
> 
> Oh man, was hat mich da geritten?
> Ich hab mir zum ersten mal die Jahreskarte für den hessischen Rhein geholt.....
> ...


Da kannst du dich mal mit Snâsh austauschen.


----------



## Slappy (16. Januar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Da kannst du dich mal mit Snâsh austauschen.


Sehr gut. 
Snâsh kannst, magst du mir eventuell den ein oder anderen Tipp geben? Gerne auch via PN. 

Die Mainkarte kommt auch wieder. Dann hoffe ich, wir zwei schaffen es auch noch mal...


----------



## Snâsh (17. Januar 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Sehr gut.
> Snâsh kannst, magst du mir eventuell den ein oder anderen Tipp geben? Gerne auch via PN.
> 
> Die Mainkarte kommt auch wieder. Dann hoffe ich, wir zwei schaffen es auch noch mal...


Hey, können wir gerne bequatschen. Dieses Jahr war leider noch nichts zu holen für mich, letztes Jahr hat der Main aber sehr viel Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Slappy (6. April 2022)

Guten Morgen. 
Schauen wir mal ob die Barsche schon wach sind oder ob nur die Satzforellen beißen


----------



## trawar (6. April 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> Schauen wir mal ob die Barsche schon wach sind oder ob nur die Satzforellen beißen
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 403347


Schöne Rute, wünsche dir dicke Barsche.


----------



## Slappy (6. April 2022)

Tja liebe Leute, was soll ich sagen... 
Die Forellen haben Hunger! 
Ob die Barsche das selbe empfinden kann ich nicht sagen. 
Nachdem ich die Stelle wechselte und mich zur Bucht begab wo die Fische ihre Hauptjagt betreiben, kamen direkt die Bisse. 




Die ersten vergeigte ich natürlich. Aber hier schwimmen offensichtlich einige rum die echt Hunger haben. 
Nach einigen Attacken und einem Aussteiger, konnte ich die erste landen. Leider von außen gehakt. 




Bitte entschuldigt das nicht ganz so schöne Foto. 
Es brachte tatsächlich jeder Wurf Bisse. Die nächsten waren dann auch regulär gehakt. 




Die Fische sind 30 und 33cm lang, klassische Satzforellen halt. 
Leider sagen die Regeln das bei 4 Stück pro Woche Feierabend ist. 




Hier in der Bucht, wo ich noch einen Moment sitzen bleibe, raubt es aber andauernd weiter. Der Blick ist aber herrlich, wieso dieser Bericht bereits 25 Minuten benötigt um fertig zu werden 






Und für die Tacklefreaks unter euch. 
Die Rute ist die Lieblingsköder Allround mit einem Ring weniger, eine Abu Garcia Revo Mgxtreme 30. Die Schnur weiß ich nicht, war nämlich schon drauf. 0,32 Fluro und als Köder ein Delalande in 7cm am 5g Jig. Wie der genau heißt, keine Ahnung 





Und da hier schon seit einer Stunde ein Typ die Vögel beobachtet, will ich nicht weiter werfen. Sonst hätte ich mal geschaut ob die Barsche sich anders ausselektieren lassen würden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. April 2022)

Petri Heil Slappy .


----------



## hanzz (6. April 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Wie der genau heißt, keine Ahnung


Petri zu den Fischen

Delalande Drop Shad heisst der Köder.


----------



## trawar (6. April 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Die Rute ist die Lieblingsköder Allround mit einem Ring weniger,


Leitring gehimmelt?


----------



## Slappy (6. April 2022)

trawar schrieb:


> Leitring gehimmelt?


Spitzenring abgebrochen....


----------



## Minimax (6. April 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Tja liebe Leute, was soll ich sagen...
> Die Forellen haben Hunger!
> Ob die Barsche das selbe empfinden kann ich nicht sagen.
> Nachdem ich die Stelle wechselte und mich zur Bucht begab wo die Fische ihre Hauptjagt betreiben, kamen direkt die Bisse.
> ...


Petri lieber Slappy, danke für den schönen Bericht


----------



## geomas (6. April 2022)

Petri!

Keine Ahnung, ob das hier der richtige Platz ist, aber unter den erfolgreichsten Raubfischanglern der britischen Geschichte sind auch Frauen:





__





						A century of angling records!
					






					www.anglingtimes.co.uk
				




Coole Fotos, auch die Friedfische beachtlich.


----------



## Slappy (15. April 2022)

Hello zsamme. 

Heute morgen bin ich mit Frauchen in Steinbruch um für Schweigeroma, Schweigeropa und Schwiegervadder Forellen zu fangen. 





Es lief zwar deutlich zäher als beim letzten mal, aber ich konnte mein Wort halte und fangfrische Forellen zum Mittagessen nach Hause bringen


----------



## Slappy (23. April 2022)

Gestern waren wir als Familie mal ein Stück Bach erkunden. 

Nach ein paar Startschwierigkeiten habe ich dann doch noch 6 kleine Bachforellen und 3 Gründlinge begrüßen dürfen. 
Dafür das der Bach angeblich nur sehr wenig Fisch haben soll, finde ich das doch sehr gut. Vor allem sind wir nur ca 1 Km weit gekommen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. April 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Hello zsamme.
> um für Schw*ei*geroma, Schw*ei*geropa ....



Coole Leute hast du da! 
die sollten für die Schweigermutter in Serie gehen!


----------



## Slappy (24. April 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Coole Leute hast du da!
> die sollten für die Schweigermutter in Serie gehen!


Geilo... 
Was du alles siehst


----------



## Mooskugel (18. Mai 2022)

Endlich hat es mal wieder einen etwas stattlicheren Fisch gegeben. Ich hoffe Mal es werden in diesem Jahr noch weitere folgen Ein schöner Hecht von 89cm bei der abendlichen Runde.

Ich hab mich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig.


----------



## Mooskugel (18. Mai 2022)

Ein paar Tage vorher gab es noch dieses traurige Bild.





So grob mal gemessen, der hatte ca. 110cm. Den hätte ich gerne Mal zu seinen Lebzeiten kennengelernt.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (13. Juni 2022)

Ich wiederbelebe den Trööt mal wieder, seit vor 4 Wochen hier etwas Ruhe eingekehrt ist... Wie schaut das bei euch so mit Barschfängen aus? 

Habe dieses und letztes Jahr insgesamt nur einen einzigen auf ne kleine Laube erwischt. Auf Wurm, Made und Kunstköder nicht einen einzigen... 
Geht ihr gezielt auf Barsche oder sind die bei euch eher Beifang?


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Geht ihr gezielt auf Barsche oder sind die bei euch eher Beifang?



Ich angel öfter mal gezielt auf Barsch.
Meistens mit der Spinnrute und Jigkopf/Gummi, Chebu oder C-Rig.
Das sind so meine Standardmethoden.


----------



## trawar (14. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich wiederbelebe den Trööt mal wieder, seit vor 4 Wochen hier etwas Ruhe eingekehrt ist... Wie schaut das bei euch so mit Barschfängen aus?
> 
> Habe dieses und letztes Jahr insgesamt nur einen einzigen auf ne kleine Laube erwischt. Auf Wurm, Made und Kunstköder nicht einen einzigen...
> Geht ihr gezielt auf Barsche oder sind die bei euch eher Beifang?


Allgemein sind bei mir die Barsche seit Februar spurlos verschwunden.
Mittlerweile kenne ich die nur noch aus Bildern im Netz.


----------



## Mescalero (14. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Wie schaut das bei euch so mit Barschfängen aus?
> 
> Geht ihr gezielt auf Barsche oder sind die bei euch eher Beifang?


Gezielt: manchmal aber dann fange ich keine. Als Beifang gibt es allerdings oft welche. Auf Gummi, Köderfisch, Wurm oder Made.
Ich habe keinen größeren See in der Nähe, wo man ausgiebig spinnen kann, alles ist eng, verkrautet, voller Totholz und flach. Sonst ginge ich wohl viel öfter gezielt auf Barsch.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (14. Juni 2022)

Ja, die Gewässer verkrauten langsam... Aber genau da, wo die Hindernisse sind, sind halt die Barsche!  Im fränkischen Seenland habe ich beim Schnorcheln Barsche in allen Größen (so ab 25 cm) unter den Bootsstegen gesehen, da kommt man frühmorgens evtl. mit dem Belly dran. 

Aber vom Ufer: Keine Chance!


----------



## Ruttentretzer (15. Juni 2022)

Unter den Stegen ist Angeln verboten. Leider!


----------



## trawar (18. Juni 2022)

Freitag von 6 bis 12 am Rhein gab es zwei Zander und einen Hecht NULL Barsche.
Gestern in NL von 19 bis 23 gab es nicht mal einen Kontakt.
Waren jeweils zu zweit unterwegs.
Ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr.


----------



## fishhawk (18. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Unter den Stegen ist Angeln verboten. Leider!


Genauer gesagt darf im Umkreis von 25m zu den Stegen nicht geangelt werden.

Das war übrigens nicht immer so.  Anfangs war das Angeln dort noch erlaubt.

Hab ich selber noch gesehen, wenn ich damals mein Boot zu Wasser gelassen habe.

Da war allerdings Fremdschämen angesagt.

Die Stege mit Blut und Schuppen besudelt, Pöbeleien gegen Segler, die nur zu ihren Booten wollten, Bootsangler, die ihre Jigköpfe gegen die vertäuten Segelboote gedonnert haben, Kunstköder die in Segeln steckten und dann rausgeschnitten wurden .  etc. etc.

Völlig nachvollziehbar, dass der Zweckverband Brombachsee dann eingeschritten ist und den Fischereiverband zum Handeln gezwungen hat.

Da es wohl zu schwierig ist die Kontrolldichte so hoch zu halten, dass man die schwarzen Schafe alle aussortieren und abschrecken kann, kommt dann halt ein pauschales Verbot, das alle Angler trifft.


----------



## fishhawk (18. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

wobei m.E. die Mehrheit der Angler im Seenland schon durchaus vernünftig ist.

Durch die große Anzahl an Anglern, die dort unterwegs ist, reicht aber halt schon ein gewisser Anteil an Unvernüftigen/ Rücksichtlosen/Vollpfosten, um das Problem zahlenmäßig so groß werden zu lassen, dass die öffentliche Wahrnehmung dort Schaden nimmt.

Kommen ja auch fast jedes Jahr neue  Regeln und Einschränkungen dazu, bis hin zur Mitführpflicht von mobilen Toiletten für Nachtangler.


----------



## rustaweli (18. Juni 2022)

Finde es allgemein als beschämend als erfahrener Angler die Stege abzufischen. Ebenso angetaute Boote in Kanälen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. Juni 2022)

Sind jeweils schon sehr gute Strukturen, die Fisch anziehen. Beispielsweise praktizieren geübte BC-User ja auch nicht umsonst z. B. die Flipping-Technik, um unter Stege etc. drunterzukommen.

Benehmen wie die Axt im Walde, Löcher in Bordwände ballern, Rumsauen etc. gehen aber gar nicht - so etwas ist schlichtweg asozial und rücksichtslos.

Im Zweifelsfall lieber wegbleiben (vor allem, wenn lokal evtl. schon Missstimmung herrscht) - sonst tut man sich und anderen Anglern nicht gerade einen Gefallen. Seien die Fangaussichten auch noch so groß.

Was Du nicht willst, das man Dir tu...

Ich persönlich will beim Angeln relaxen = null Bock auf Stress jeglicher Art. Somit meide ich Stellen, die mich potenziell am anglerischen Chillen hindern (aus welchem Grund auch immer) - für irgendwelche Kriege am Wasser ist mir meine knappe Angelzeit definitiv viel zu schade.

Ich will meine Konzentration auf voll Köderführung, Bisserkennung etc. richten und nicht auf Gekasper - letzteres ist für mich Energieverschwendung bzw. Waste of Lifetime.

So verzichte ich z. B. freiwillig auf zwei Fließwasser-Spots, an denen jeweils obernervige Zumfesterrausgröhl-Kläffhundrauslass-Meckeranwohner leben - ich dürfte da offiziell angeln, habe aber auf so ne mit quasi 100 % Wahrscheinlichkeit eintretende Show keinen Bock.

Also sollen sie sich auf ihren 20 piefigen Ufergartenmetern von mir aus fühlen wie der King of Käs mit notorischem Bluthochdruck - und ich gehe einfach woanders hin, um meinen eigenen Blutdruck maximal zu schonen.

Das Leben ist zu kurz, um sich mit vernagelten und/oder geistig minderbemittelten Stressidioten abzugeben.


----------



## fishhawk (18. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall lieber wegbleiben (vor allem, wenn lokal evtl. schon Missstimmung herrscht) - sonst tut man sich und anderen Anglern nicht gerade einen Gefallen.


Gute gemeinter  Ratschlag.

Wird hier aber vermutlich nicht allzu viele der Betroffenen erreichen und ggf. auch wenig bewirken.  Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Geht im Seenland schon seit über 20 jahren so, dass  fast jedes jahr irgendein neues Verbot kommt.

Mittlerweile sind auch Sideplaner, Schleppposen etc, verboten.

Muss man schon froh sein, das Schleppangeln noch erlaubt ist.

Gibt auf den Seen viel Segelbetrieb, da gibt es natürlich schon Konfliktpotential.

Da ich wie Du Stellen mit Konfliktpotential meide, bin auch kaum noch an den Seen unterwegs.

Muss man Zeit und Ort schon mit Bedacht wählen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. Juni 2022)

Genau, über die Zeit kann man auch ausweichen - z. B. können Sauwettertage im November einen ca. 6 ha großen Badesee, der im Sommer quasi unbeangelbar ist, ganz angenehm machen.

Oder morgens um 3 Uhr am Wasser sein und spätestens und um 8 oder 9 wieder abhauen, bevor die Naherholungs-Touri-Horden an so einen See kommen.

Beides mit Unannehmlichkeiten (Wüstwetter, frühes Aufstehen) verbunden - aber für mich jeweils weitaus angenehmer als "Freibad-Angeln" mit Menschen-Overkill.

Nachtangeln geht auch - aber da kommt es im Sommer drauf an, wie viele Party-People sich da evtl. noch bis zu später Stunde tummeln.

Somit muss man dann halt die Zeit zwischen Party-People und Tretboot-People nutzen, wenn man kein ausreichendes Spektrum an Ausweichgewässern zur Verfügung haben sollte.

Zwar schon durchaus stressig, so ein "Zwangs-Zeitfenster" - aber besser als gar nicht angeln.


----------



## Mescalero (18. Juni 2022)

Ich habe jetzt schon mehrfach und unterschiedliche Gewässer betreffend von einem Sbirolino-Verbot gelesen. Was hat das für einen Hintergrund?

An einer thüringischen Salmonidenstrecke ist Tenkara verboten....nur Ruten mit Rolle erlaubt...es gibt schon seltsame Regelungen.


----------



## trawar (18. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt schon mehrfach und unterschiedliche Gewässer betreffend von einem Sbirolino-Verbot gelesen. Was hat das für einen Hintergrund?
> 
> An einer thüringischen Salmonidenstrecke ist Tenkara verboten....nur Ruten mit Rolle erlaubt...es gibt schon seltsame Regelungen.


Hört sich an als ob alles effektive verboten wird


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. Juni 2022)

Für die Brombachseen gibt's doch Tages- und Wochenkarten für die Touris? 
Kann mir gut vorstellen, daß die ihre Kosten für die Karten unbedingt mit gefangenen Fischen reinholen wollen, koste es was es wolle! 

Frei mit der Einstellung: Nach mir die Sintflut! Ist schon krass, wie rücksichtslos sich einige Kollegen (die schwarzen Schafe) verhalten haben, so das vom Fischereiverband Mittelfranken immer mehr Verbote und Gebote kommen als Erlaubungen. Sogar Uhrzeitmäßig von 5 bis 9.00 ist das Angeln an den Badestellen erlaubt, dann wieder von 20.00 bis 24.00.

Am großen ist Nachtangeln weiterhin nicht erlaubt, nur noch am Igelsbacher, Altmühl- und kleinem Brombachsee, dann aber nur mit Trockenklo...


----------



## hanzz (18. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Sogar Uhrzeitmäßig von 5 bis 9.00 ist das Angeln an den Badestellen erlaubt, dann wieder von 20.00 bis 24.00.


Witzig dagegen ist dann aber, dass das Baden bei Badeverbot an gepachteten Gewässern nicht geahndet wird.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. Juni 2022)

Ich gebe mal ein anderes Beispiel für asoziales Verhalten und die Folgen durch Vandalismus: Früher stand auf dem Buchenbühl bei Nürnberg ein hölzernen Aussichtsturm.
Meine Mountain-Bike-Strecke führte da immer vorbei und ich bin dann sehr gerne hochgestiegen und habe die schöne Aussicht genossen.

Als die Saison zu Ende war und ich in der nächsten wieder zu dem Turm hochfuhr, war dieser verschwunden. Ich rief bei der Stadt und beim Forstamt an, um zu erfahren, daß der Turm ersatzlos abgebaut wurde.
Irgendwelche Abdreher haben die Bretter, Planken und Balken abgesägt oder geschraubt, um damit ihr Lagerfeuer neben dem Turm zu schüren!

So war der Aussichtsturm nicht mehr sicher und wurde abgebaut, bevor dieser auch noch in Flammen aufgeht und es dadurch zu einem Waldbrand kommt.


----------



## fishhawk (19. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Mescalero schrieb:


> nur Ruten mit Rolle erlaubt


Ironiemodus an:  " Einfach auf den Griff der  Tenkararute mittels Klebeband eine XXS-Minrolle montieren.  Steht ja vermutlich nicht drin, dass die Rute beringt sein muss, die Rolle mit Schnur bespult und die Schnur durch durch  Ringe gefädelt sein muss."  Ironiemodus aus.



Mescalero schrieb:


> es gibt schon seltsame Regelungen.



In der Tat.  Aber irgendeinen Grund gibt es meistens schon, auch wenn man den nicht immer sofort nachvollziehen kann.

Ich finde es z.B. seltsam, wenn eine Abhakenmattenpflicht nur für solche Fischarten gilt, die eigentlich als besonders robust gelten, für Fischarten, die als wesentlich empfindlicher gelten nicht. 

Man muss aber auch nicht jede Regel verstehen.


----------



## fishhawk (19. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


hanzz schrieb:


> dass das Baden bei Badeverbot an gepachteten Gewässern nicht geahndet wird.


Ich meine mich an einen Fall zu erinnern, wo ein Politiker trotz Badeverbots in die Angelstelle zweier jugendlicher Karpfenangler geschwommen ist.  Worauf die beiden Jungs Warnschüsse mit der Boilieschleuder abgegeben haben.

Welche der beteiligte Parteien dann bestraft wurde, liegt wohl auf der Hand.

Ich kenne auch einen Baggersee wo Zelte und Brollycamps etc. für Angler verboten sind.
Dass die Freizeitgäste dort im Sommer ausgiebig Party machen und Zelten scheint weniger zu stören.


----------



## fishhawk (19. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Sogar Uhrzeitmäßig von 5 bis 9.00 ist das Angeln an den Badestellen erlaubt, dann wieder von 20.00 bis 24.00.


Von einer Angelerlaubnis an Badestellen im Fränkischen  Seenland  hab ich noch nichts gelesen.

Nur von einem Angelverbot von 07:30 - 05:00 Uhr.

Dass am KBS das Nachtangeln erlaubt sein soll, wäre mir auch neu.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich meine mich an einen Fall zu erinnern, wo ein Politiker trotz Badeverbots in die Angelstelle zweier jugendlicher Karpfenangler geschwommen ist.  Worauf die beiden Jungs Warnschüsse mit der Boilieschleuder abgegeben haben.
> 
> Welche der beteiligte Parteien dann bestraft wurde, liegt wohl auf der Hand.


Hallo,

das war der Ströbele, hatte aber wenig Chancen, da der Jugendliche, welcher da "anfütterte" unter 14 Jahre alt war. Trotzdem hat er ihn erstmal widerrechtlich festgehalten. Ein wahres Vorbild solche Politiker  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (19. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> unter 14 Jahre alt war


Wer nicht strafmündig ist, kann strafrechtlich natürlich nicht belangt werden. 

Aber "Strafe" muss m.E. nicht unbedingt von einem Gericht kommen.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Von einer Angelerlaubnis an Badestellen im Fränkischen  Seenland  hab ich noch nichts gelesen.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

an der Vorsperre des Rothsees ist eine kleine Erleichterung für die Angler heuer gekommen; so etwa die ersten 100 Meter (beidseitig) sind von dem Angelverbot von 07.30 -05.00 Uhr nicht mehr betroffen. Ebenso die letzten Stückchen vor dem Naturschutzgebiet.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (19. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> für die Angler heuer gekommen;


So steht das in den neuen Regeln drin.

Auch wenn es mir selber nichts bringt, gönne ich den Leuten, die sich dort wohlfühlen, den zusätzlichen Spaß.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Juni 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> ....
> 
> *So verzichte ich z. B. freiwillig auf zwei Fließwasser-Spots, an denen jeweils obernervige Zumfesterrausgröhl-Kläffhundrauslass-Meckeranwohner leben - ich dürfte da offiziell angeln, habe aber auf so ne mit quasi 100 % Wahrscheinlichkeit eintretende Show keinen Bock.*
> 
> ...



Also ich würde mich da *gerade dann* sehr oft sehen lassen - Fangwille erstmal beiseite , die Rute wie eine Grundrute nutzen und abwarten.

Höflich aber bestimmt argumentieren - wenn Beamte gerufen werden, umso besser - dann wird behördlich aufgeklärt was geht und was nicht.

Dann bei erneuten Besuchen stets höflich bleiben, bis der Gewöhnungseffekt eintritt. 

Habe mir auch mal zu viel bieten lassen und mich nachher eher schlechter gefühlt...

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (19. Juni 2022)

Hallo,



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Also ich würde mich da *gerade dann* sehr oft sehen lassen


Ist wie soft, ne individuelle Geschichte.

Je mehr Alternativen ich hätte, desto eher würde ich es wie PirschHirsch machen.

Hätte dann aber auch nichts dagegen, wenn jemand wie Du die Anwohner wieder auf den Boden der Rechtsstaatlichkeit zurückholen würde.

Üblicherweise haben Angler ja das Uferbetretungsrecht.


----------



## MarkusZ (20. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> und kleinem Brombachsee,



Laut Gewässerordnung darf am KBS nur von 5-24 Uhr geangelt werden.  Ab 24 Uhr ist Angeln und Bootsbetrieb verboten.

Aber ob das jeder weiß und sich dran hält?


----------



## bobbl (20. Juni 2022)

Nö, die Camps bleiben über Nacht stehen.


----------



## fishhawk (20. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

mein Kumpel hat sich auch schon öfter gewundert, wenn er an der Sliplaunch warten musste, weil noch Boote reingetrailert wurden, während er so gegen 23.00 Uhr schon wieder heim wollte.

Oder über PKW + Trailer, die kalt und taubedeckt am Parkplatz standen, wenn er gegen 5:00 Uhr sein Boot zu Wasser gelassen hat.

Aber so ist es halt im Seenland.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (21. Juni 2022)

Wenn die Regularien immer komplizierter, und immer mehr werden, dann kennt sich Mancher halt nicht mehr aus.  
Wie bei der Steuer.......


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Juni 2022)

Tja, Angler sind halt so blöde, dass sie sich selbst mit einem straffen Regelwerk belegen, da braucht es nicht mal eine öffentliche Meinung, die solches einfordert.

Mein Erlebnis von letzter Woche.
Beide Gewässerwarte mit ihrer Großfamilie und Freunden, betreiben ein großes Angelcamp, über die Pfingstferien.
Ich war mal für ein Schwätzchen dort und habe nur gestaunt, dass große Feuer im Grill konnte ich schon in den Nächten zuvor von weitem bewundern, aber eine Gartendusche mit Pumpe im See, damit habe ich nicht gerechnet?
Am Tag zuvor war einer der Gewässerwarte, bei mir am Platz, morgends um sieben, mit dem fröhlichen Ruf, Achtung Kontrolle!
(war scherzhaft gemeint)
Im Boot vom GW saß dabei auch sein Freund, der mit einer Gastkarte angelt.
Bei uns dürfen aber offiziell keine Gäste vom Boot aus angeln. wurde erst vor wenigen Jahren geändert?
Gut dann weiß ich ja Bescheid, wenn ich z.B. mal wieder meinen Kumpel Pirsch Hirsch, dort mit einem Boot ausstatte und los schicke zum Angeln!
Sollen sie wegen mir machen.
Aber ich hatte bisher Hemmungen, z.B. mal was zu Grillen am Wasser, diese habe ich nun nicht mehr.
Also wurde letzte Woche, jeden Abend, mit dem Kollegen fröhlich gegrillt!

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (21. Juni 2022)

Hallo,



Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Wenn die Regularien immer komplizierter, und immer mehr werden, dann kennt sich Mancher halt nicht mehr aus.


So ist das wohl.

Wobei nicht alles immer strenger oder komplizierter wird.

Früher waren ja  Fischfinder  in Bayern per Rechtsverordnung verboten.

Im Seenland waren aber trotzdem so einige Angler damit unterwegs.

Manche haben die Dinger noch getarnt, andere sind ganz offen mit rumgefahren.

Einer hat das sogar in Wort und Bild in einem Artikel im Blinker präsentiert.  Das hat dann doch ein paar Wellen geschlagen.

Das Problem hat sich mittlerweile gelöst, weil der entsprechend Absatz in AVFiG gestrichen wurde.

Ähnlich wie am Igelsbach.

Da haben einige Carphunter seit Jahrzehnten trotz Verbot regelmäßig mehrtägige Sessions durchgezogen.
Kam sogar mal einer vollbepackt angerudert und wollte, dass ich meinen Angelplatz räume, weil er (verbotenerweise) angefüttert hätte und dort (verbotenerweise) das ganze WE verbringen wollte.

 Der hat den Passus in der Gewässerordnung, dass kein Angler Anspruch auf einen bestimmten Angelplatz erheben kann, ganz anders gedeutet als ich.  Hab dem aber trotzdem was gepfiffen, da mir der Platz gefiel und ich schon seit Jahren gerne dort geangelt habe.

Seit  kurzem ist das Nachtangeln am IBS nun nicht mehr verboten.  Ob manche "Hunter"  immer noch versuchen, andere Angler vom Platz zu verscheuchen, weiß ich nicht. War schon lange nicht mehr dort.


----------



## Jason (24. Juli 2022)

Keine Maden und Würmer im Haus, deshalb mach ich mich mit der Spinnrute an den Teichen. Besser spontan als gar nicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Juli 2022)

Besser essbar als gar nicht!


----------



## Jason (24. Juli 2022)

Glatt wie ein Ententeich, aber bisher kein Fischkontakt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (24. Juli 2022)

Nur mit Kescher bewaffnet ist auch immer schwierig


----------



## Jason (24. Juli 2022)

69cm. Hat aber gedauert. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Juli 2022)

Petri! geht doch, war noch viel zu hell.


----------



## Jason (24. Juli 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Petri! geht doch, war noch viel zu hell.


Petri Dank, habe dort schon so einige Hechte gefangen, immer am Helligen Tage.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Finke20 (26. Juli 2022)

Moin, Petri Jason zum Hecht und auch allen anderen erfolgreichen, möchte ich ein Petri zurufen. 
Dieses ist ein kurzer Nachtrag von letzter Woche. Die Temperaturen sind da ja erbarmungslos gewesen und ich hatte die Angelei "auf Eis" gelegt .
Am Donnerstag bin ich zum späten Abend doch nochmal an den Fluss gefahren. Im Gepäck hatte ich Köder von max. 5 cm und dazu Köpfe vom 2-4g, alles von Lieblingsköder.
Die Fische bissen recht gut auf diese kleinen Köder, doch die Größe ist naja ausbaufähig gewesen.
Nach gut 45min machte ich Schluss, bis da konnte ich einige Barsche und einen Schnappi verhaften. Es hat für die kurze Zeit Spaß gemacht, aber bei den Temperaturen macht angeln nicht wirklich Freude.


----------



## chris87 (14. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte eine Frage zur Montage beim Spinnfischen und hoffe von euren Erfahrungen und Einschätzungen profitieren zu können:

Im Gewässer sind Hechte zwar nicht dominierend, aber mit einem Beifang ist stets zu rechnen. Entsprechend ist (für mich) ein Stahlvorfach (7x7 oder 1x 19?) Pflicht. Montiere ich nun vor dem Stahlvorfach dennoch ein Stück Fluoro oder hänge ich das Stahlvorfach direkt in den No-Knot-Verbinder nach der geflochtenen Schnur? Macht die "Scheuchwirkung" des Stahls das Fluoro dem Grunde nach schon obsolet?


----------



## jkc (14. September 2022)

Hi, beide Varianten sind möglich. Ich knüpfe das Stahlvorfach direkt an die geflochtene, ohne Fluo dazwischen. Ich erkenne mit Fluo keine gravierenden Vorteile.

Grüße JK


----------



## Taxidermist (14. September 2022)

chris87 schrieb:


> hänge ich das Stahlvorfach direkt in den No-Knot-Verbinder nach der geflochtenen Schnur?


So mache ich dies, an meinem im Sommer glasklaren Baggersee.
1x7 Stahl reicht übrigens beim Spinnfischen vollkommen aus, bzw. ist sogar etwas besser als 7x7, weil es etwas steifer ist.
Hechte sind nicht Vorfachscheu, wenn ich da an die alten Vorfächer, beschichtet wie Wäscheleinen, aus den 70ern denke, hätte da nie etwas drauf beißen dürfen.
Auch Barsche sind nicht Vorfachscheu, außer dieses glänzt zu sehr.
Alles andere sind Märchen der Angelindustrie, die Ihr Flouro an den Mann bringen wollen.
Der für mich einzig sinnvolle Einsatz von Flouro ist, am Rhein, wo sowieso kaum mit Hechten zu rechnen ist, als Abriebschutz in der Packung.

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich erkenne mit Fluo keine gravierenden Vorteile.



Ich auch nicht, dafür jede Menge Nachteile - darunter:

- Nervig ring-ratternder Verbindungsknoten zwischen Braid und FC (kostet je nach Ringdurchmesser ggf. auch Wurfweite)
- Taktilitätsverringerung und dadurch auch Verfälschung der Köderführung
- Vermehrtes Drecksammeln am Verbindungsknoten Braid-FC
- Umständliches Neumontieren bei Hängerabrissen = ggf. muss auch gleich noch ein neues FC-Stück angeknotet werden

Ich fische daher schon immer Stahl direkt an Braid (per NK befestigt) und verzeichne damit im Vergleich zu den wenigen "'Vorschaltern" im Bekanntenkreis keinerlei geringere Fangerfolge. Egal bei welcher Wassertrübung bzw. -klarheit.


----------



## chris87 (14. September 2022)

Das bisherige Stimmungsbild ist schön homogen und mit der erhofften Antwort. Insbesondere die von PirschHirsch genannten Punkte, dass der Verbindungsknoten

a) für unnötige Reibung an den Ringen führt
und
b) zeitaufwändig zu erneuern ist bei einem Abriss

waren aus meiner Erfahrung ausschlaggebend, die Frage zu stellen. Besten Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## rustaweli (14. September 2022)

Naja, kommt mit Sicherheit darauf an! Du schriebst ja von Hechtbeifang, also gehe ich einmal von Zielfisch Barsch oder Zander aus. Beim Zander reicht wohl auch gute, dehnungsarme Mono als Vorfach, zB Stroft ABR. Aber eher zwecks Abrieb denn Scheuchwirkung. Bei Hechtgefahr und somit Stahl, kannst ganz auf FC verzichten. Beim Barsch sehe ich dies anders! Bei Spinner oder schnelle Leierköder ok, reicht wohl vielleicht auch nur dünnes Stahl. Aber was machst Du bei Finesse Rigs? Bullet auf Geflecht? Langes Stahlvorfach beim langsamen Anbieten? Kurzes Stahl aber ne schöne grelle Geflechtschnur gleich hinterher? Wie arbeiten Deine Finesseköder mit 50cm Stahl davor? Ein Suspender wird sein Verhalten ändern durch Stahl, etwa sinken. Da zB Geflecht, Mono plus kurze Titanspitze damit der Suspender weiter schön auf der Stelle steht bei Twitschstops. Dann der Kopf,- Zweifelfaktor. Wäre FC besser, habe ich doch Scheuchwirkung weil scheu U vorsichtig heute....? Zweifel können einen auch fertig machen beim Angeln zwecks Montage U Köder sowie ausbleibender Bisse. Beim Barsch verzichte ich nie auf FC und gebe mir eine Titanspitze bei Hechtgefahr.
Fühle ich mich zudem auch besser vom Kopf her. 
An Abrisse und neu montieren kommst Du eh nicht herum, was aber mit zunehmender Spot,- u Gewässerkenntniss auch wieder rapide abnimmt mit der Zeit.


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber was machst Du bei Finesse Rigs? Bullet auf Geflecht?



Kann man alles problemlos und funktionierend aus Stahl bauen - ob C-Rig, Texas oder Dropshot.

Auch Suspender werden bei entsprechender Systemkonfiguration (dünnes 1x7 getwizzelt, kleine Hochlast-Kleinteile) so gut wie nicht beeinträchtigt.

Alles nur eine Frage der Konstruktion und der verwendeten Teile.

Zander stören sich auch überhaupt nicht an Stahl. Auch in diesem Fall fische ich Stahl ohne jegliche Probleme direkt an Braid (chartreuse-farben, sehe ich selbst am besten) - zum gezielten Zandrieren verwende ich nicht ummanteltes 1x7 (AFW oder DRennan Pike Wire) getwizzelt mit 15 lbs Tragkraft. Vorfachlänge auch da mindesten 50 cm.

Den Kopffaktor einfach komplett ausschalten - das ganze Gescheuche ist reine Kopfsache. Auch mit ein Grund, warum ich (bis auf sehr wenige Ausnahmen) so gut wie keine Angelvideos mehr schaue - ich kann u. a. das ganze "Die Gewässer werden immer klarer:.."-Gelaber nicht mehr hören.

Auch vor folgendem Hintergrund:

Mir sind auch schon mehrfach beim Testen von umgebauten Hechtwobblern 12 cm+ bei Sonne im glasklaren Forellenbach (an etwas ruhigerer, geeigneter Stelle) Forellen zwischen 30 und 35 cm draufgeballert. Bafo wie Refo.

Auch auf eine komplett geriggte XH-Rute (ich teste immer das Gesamtsystem) mit 30-lbs-Stahlvorfach und 30-lbs-Braid (auch chartreuse-farben). Die Forellen sind voll auf die Wobbler los - haben alle normal gebissen (also nix mit außen gehakt).

Einmal sogar auf einen getunten Super Shad Rap mit Hechtdekor.

Hingen dann zuallermeist nur an einer einzigen Drillingsflunke, da Drilling jeweils zu groß zum Ganz-Reinbekommen.

Also auf ein total un-forellisches und ziemlich grobmotorisches System (da für den Hecht-Einsatz) bei besten Sichtverhältnissen (sehr wichtig zum Wobbler-Testen zwecks Lauf-Überprüfung).


----------



## rustaweli (14. September 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Kann man alles problemlos und funktionierend aus Stahl bauen - ob C-Rig, Texas oder Dropshot.
> 
> Auch Suspender werden bei entsprechender Systemkonfiguration (dünnes Stahl, kleine Hochlast-Kleinteile) so gut wie nicht beeinträchtigt.
> 
> ...


Beim Zander bin ich bei Dir, bei Barsch nicht. 
Auch ist die Kopfsache bei stundenlangem Angeln und das Vertrauen in Köder u Montage nicht zu unterschätzen. Was mich angeht bin ich da beruhigter.


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. September 2022)

Fitness is' für Pu..ies 


R. S.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Fitness is' für Pu..ies



Hä?


----------



## chris87 (14. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Naja, kommt mit Sicherheit darauf an! Du schriebst ja von Hechtbeifang, also gehe ich einmal von Zielfisch Barsch oder Zander aus. Beim Zander reicht wohl auch gute, dehnungsarme Mono als Vorfach, zB Stroft ABR. Aber eher zwecks Abrieb denn Scheuchwirkung. Bei Hechtgefahr und somit Stahl, kannst ganz auf FC verzichten. Beim Barsch sehe ich dies anders! Bei Spinner oder schnelle Leierköder ok, reicht wohl vielleicht auch nur dünnes Stahl. Aber was machst Du bei Finesse Rigs? Bullet auf Geflecht? Langes Stahlvorfach beim langsamen Anbieten? Kurzes Stahl aber ne schöne grelle Geflechtschnur gleich hinterher? Wie arbeiten Deine Finesseköder mit 50cm Stahl davor? Ein Suspender wird sein Verhalten ändern durch Stahl, etwa sinken. Da zB Geflecht, Mono plus kurze Titanspitze damit der Suspender weiter schön auf der Stelle steht bei Twitschstops. Dann der Kopf,- Zweifelfaktor. Wäre FC besser, habe ich doch Scheuchwirkung weil scheu U vorsichtig heute....? Zweifel können einen auch fertig machen beim Angeln zwecks Montage U Köder sowie ausbleibender Bisse. Beim Barsch verzichte ich nie auf FC und gebe mir eine Titanspitze bei Hechtgefahr.
> Fühle ich mich zudem auch besser vom Kopf her.
> An Abrisse und neu montieren kommst Du eh nicht herum, was aber mit zunehmender Spot,- u Gewässerkenntniss auch wieder rapide abnimmt mit der Zeit.



Danke für deine Antwort, vielleicht zur Aufklärung ein paar Informationen über mich und das Gewässer:

Das Gewässer ist die Mosel, Zielfisch ist nicht klar definiert, allerdings aufgrund des Vorkommens sind Barsche der Hauptfang. Seit einiger Zeit ist der Hechtbestand allerdings nennenswert, sodass ich auf Nummer sicher gehen und eben ein Stahlvorfach verwenden möchte. Meine für regelmäßige Spinnangler recht simple Frage zeigt vermutlich schon, dass ich absoluter Anfänger auf dem Gebiet bin und erst einmal mit "üblichen" Methoden angeln möchte. Sprich mit Spinnern, kleinen Wobblern und auch mit Gummifisch, allerdings ohne die u.U. etwas spezielleren Rigs, die dann doch etwas mehr Kenntnis und auch ein breiteres Sortiment erfordern.

Daher dürfte für mich vorerst das Stahlvorfach das geringe Problem darstellen und deine Abwägungen erst dann für mich in Frage kommen, wenn es auch etwas raffinierter werden darf.


----------



## rustaweli (14. September 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Fitness is' für Pu..ies
> 
> 
> R. S.


Kannst Du dies ausnahmsweise sachlich begründen? Welche Rigs hast Du wann wie wo warum genutzt und Dich peinlich berührt gefühlt? DS, TR, CR, JR, KBR, JR, NR und so weiter. Interessiert mich wirklich, Dein Meinungsbild und Ausdruck sind jedoch oft verstörend.
Wie geht es eigentlich Deinen releasten Rotbarschen, werter Roland?


----------



## rustaweli (14. September 2022)

chris87 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort, vielleicht zur Aufklärung ein paar Informationen über mich und das Gewässer:
> 
> Das Gewässer ist die Mosel, Zielfisch ist nicht klar definiert, allerdings aufgrund des Vorkommens sind Barsche der Hauptfang. Seit einiger Zeit ist der Hechtbestand allerdings nennenswert, sodass ich auf Nummer sicher gehen und eben ein Stahlvorfach verwenden möchte. Meine für regelmäßige Spinnangler recht simple Frage zeigt vermutlich schon, dass ich absoluter Anfänger auf dem Gebiet bin und erst einmal mit "üblichen" Methoden angeln möchte. Sprich mit Spinnern, kleinen Wobblern und auch mit Gummifisch, allerdings ohne die u.U. etwas spezielleren Rigs, die dann doch etwas mehr Kenntnis und auch ein breiteres Sortiment erfordern.
> 
> Daher dürfte für mich vorerst das Stahlvorfach das geringe Problem darstellen und deine Abwägungen erst dann für mich in Frage kommen, wenn es auch etwas raffinierter werden darf.


Hast Recht und fange dann wirklich erst einmal simple und einfach an. Geflecht, Stahl, Spinner, Cranks, Chatterbaits. Bekomme ein Gefühl für Verbindungen, Knoten, Stahlunterschiede, Köderführung und Tackle. Viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## steffen78 (14. September 2022)

Ich bin da nicht ganz bei euch. Ich denke schon das Stahl eine gewisse scheuchwirkung hat. Vorallen auf größere,erfahrene zander und barsche. Ich  habe da sehr gute Erfahrungen mit FC gemacht. Habe auch oft vergleich getestet mit FC und Stahl beim kunstköder und Naturköder und FC hat fast immer besser abgeschnitten. Und bei (großer) Hecht Gefahr habe ich einfach einen zweiten dreifach-wirbel vorgeschalten. Das reicht für die meißten Hechte aus...


----------



## Guinst (14. September 2022)

Ich oute mich mal als Fluo/Mono Nutzer. Ich schalte stets ca. 150 - 200 cm zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach.
Mag sein, dass es scheuchtechnisch keinen Unterschied macht. Die Vorteile sind für mich die bessere Abriebfestigkeit und die Pufferwirkung. In der Endphase kurz vorm Keschern drille ich quasi mit einer Mono-Kombo. Ich bilde mir ein, daß das Aussteiger reduziert.

Eins fällt mir hier in der Debatte noch auf. Leute, benutzt Titan! Der Wechsel von getwizzeltem 1x7 Stahl zu geknotetem 1x1 Titan war quasi eine Erleuchtung. Erstens ist so ein geknotetes Vorfach viel einfacher herzustellen und zweitens: Es knickt einfach nicht! Na gut, in Ausnahmefällen schon. Im Schnitt jedoch hält so ein Titanforfach bei mir ungefähr so lange wie 10-15 Stahlvordächer gehalten hätten.


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Kannst Du dies ausnahmsweise sachlich begründen? Welche Rigs hast Du wann wie wo warum genutzt und Dich peinlich berührt gefühlt? DS, TR, CR, JR, KBR, JR, NR und so weiter. Interessiert mich wirklich, Dein Meinungsbild und Ausdruck sind jedoch oft verstörend.
> Wie geht es eigentlich Deinen releasten Rotbarschen, werter Roland?


Is '  doch nur Spaß... Bitte nich'  so ernst nehmen... Kommen 3 "Scheisshäufle" einfach nur schmunzeln.... Bitte 

In kollegialer Freundlichkeit... 

R. S. 






Du Lusche...


----------



## jkc (14. September 2022)

Ein Zanderangler wird da nicht viel gewinnen, der hat die 15 Vorfächer weg, bevor nur eines geknickt ist.
Aber grundsätzlich stehe ich auch drauf, meine geknoteten 120lbs 1x1 Titanvorfächer tausche ich vorbeugend 1x die Saison, öfter kommt es eigentlich auch nicht vor, dass ein sichtbarer "Knick" drin ist und dann war entweder nen Hänger oder Wels dran schuld.


----------



## Guinst (14. September 2022)

Jupp, an sehr Hangerträchtigen stellen kann es etwas ins Geld gehen.
Solche Stellen vermeide ich persönlich grundsätzlich oder benutze einen Wobbler oder ähnliches, falls möglich. 
Ich möchte nicht wissentlich Gummifische und Bleiköpfe endlagern.


----------



## Slappy (22. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen. 
Am Wochende war ich das erste mal mit nem Kumpel am See um die Ecke. Kumpel hat endlich seinen Schein gemacht und war natürlich extrem heiß... 
Also wurden sowohl Barsch- als auch Hechtboxen eingepackt und ab gings. 
Der Vogel wollte unbedingt früh los. Also hieß es am einzigen freien Tag um 5 Uhr aufstehen. Fürs Verständnis, wenn ich arbeiten muss stehe ich um 5:45 auf 

Am Wasser angekommen regnete es und der Wind blies uns ins Gesicht. 
Der erste Fisch ließ recht lange auf sich warten. 
Ein 25er Barsch entschneiderte den Kumpel. 





Der zweite Fisch, 20cm Barsch, ging dann auf mein Konto. 
(finde den Barsch   )




An der nächsten Stelle ging auf kleine Köder nichts. Also wechselte ich auf die Hechtrute. Als Köder durfte der Molix Rt Shad herhalten. 
Der Wurf ging an einem überhängendem Baum vorbei und wurde dann relativ flach eingekurbelt. Nach dem Baum kam ein Stamm und dann eine kleine Bucht bevor es sehr flach wird. Und genau in der Bucht kam dann der Biss. 
Mein erster Hecht hing am Haken!!! 
Kumpel kescherte ihn gekonnt ein und ich musste vor Freude kurz aufschreien. 
So lange habe ich auf diesen Fisch gewartet..... 
In der heutigen Zeit wird so ein Fisch zwar nur Fritte genannt, aber für mich war es ein absolut toller Fisch! 








Danach hat Kumpel, 2 Spots weiter, auch noch einen ähnlich großen Hecht fangen können. 
Für uns war es ein toller Tag der nach einer Wiederholung schreit


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. September 2022)

Cooler Bericht und super Bilder. Man sieht dir die Freude über den ersten Hecht an.


----------



## rustaweli (23. September 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Am Wochende war ich das erste mal mit nem Kumpel am See um die Ecke. Kumpel hat endlich seinen Schein gemacht und war natürlich extrem heiß...
> Also wurden sowohl Barsch- als auch Hechtboxen eingepackt und ab gings.
> Der Vogel wollte unbedingt früh los. Also hieß es am einzigen freien Tag um 5 Uhr aufstehen. Fürs Verständnis, wenn ich arbeiten muss stehe ich um 5:45 auf
> ...


Dickes Petri Slappy, sehr fein! 
Gehe auch später ein sehr kleines Fenster nutzen. Habe gestern beim leichten Spinnen einen wunderschönen Esox sehen dürfen, welchem ich heute genau dort nachstellen möchte. Mußte erst einmal suchen was ich so an tauglichen Zeug habe. Nur das hier 




90Gramm Rute und den Rest sieht man ja. Kaffee, umbauen und unterwegs nen kleinen Stopp einlegen. 
Drückt mir die Daumen!


----------



## Finke20 (23. September 2022)

Petri Slappy , zum ersten Hecht .

Ich kann mich auch noch an meinen ersten Hecht erinnern , dass ist jetzt schon über 42 Jahre her.



Slappy schrieb:


> In der heutigen Zeit wird so ein Fisch zwar nur Fritte genannt, aber für mich war es ein absolut toller Fisch!



Lass dir nichts einreden, von wegen Fritte, frittiert ist er richtig lecker .


----------



## zeder (23. September 2022)

Guinst schrieb:


> Ich oute mich mal als Fluo/Mono Nutzer. Ich schalte stets ca. 150 - 200 cm zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach.
> Mag sein, dass es scheuchtechnisch keinen Unterschied macht. Die Vorteile sind für mich die bessere Abriebfestigkeit und die Pufferwirkung. In der Endphase kurz vorm Keschern drille ich quasi mit einer Mono-Kombo. Ich bilde mir ein, daß das Aussteiger reduziert.
> 
> Eins fällt mir hier in der Debatte noch auf. Leute, benutzt Titan! Der Wechsel von getwizzeltem 1x7 Stahl zu geknotetem 1x1 Titan war quasi eine Erleuchtung. Erstens ist so ein geknotetes Vorfach viel einfacher herzustellen und zweitens: Es knickt einfach nicht! Na gut, in Ausnahmefällen schon. Im Schnitt jedoch hält so ein Titanforfach bei mir ungefähr so lange wie 10-15 Stahlvordächer gehalten hätten.



Hättest du bei dem Titan mal eine konkrete Empfehlung für ein Produkt für mich? Ich höre immer wieder mal die Empfehlung Titan zu nutzen. Aber da gibts ja nun auch wieder zig Hersteller. Würde mich über eine Empfehlung freuen von einer Marke, mit der du gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast


----------



## Guinst (23. September 2022)

Ich persönlich komme bis jetzt mit dem Knot 2 Kinky am besten klar.
Ich nutze die 5kg und die 8kg Variante (1x1). Es hält hervorragend mit einem 3-fachem Clinchknoten.
Dadurch, dass es sich ab einem gewissen Punkt dehnt, ist es sehr einfach zu knoten.
Das Deka - Titan 1x1 nutze ich auch. Dieses hat aber keine Dehnung und man muss beim Knoten mehr aufpassen, damit es nicht reißt.

Der Preis relativiert sich, wenn man an hängerfreien Stellen angelt, sehr schnell. Nach 5-6 Angelausflügen tausche ich aber vorsichtshalber das Vorfach.


----------



## zeder (23. September 2022)

Puhh das ist aber verdammt teuer. Wir haben hier praktisch keine "hängerfreien" Gewässer, sowas gibts hier einfach nicht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. September 2022)

Hallo Slappy - ganz dickes Petri zum ersten Esox!

Ein 60cm. Hecht ist meiner Ansicht nach keine Fritte, weil er Mindestmaß hat und je nach Verordnung sogar 10-15cm. darüber liegt! 
Also praktisch ein zu gut zu verwertender Speisefisch... Petri


----------



## jkc (23. September 2022)

zeder schrieb:


> Hättest du bei dem Titan mal eine konkrete Empfehlung für ein Produkt für mich?


Hi, in den gängigen Stärken zwischen 30 und 75lbs nutze ich Terminator Titanium.

Grüße


----------



## DenizJP (23. September 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, dafür jede Menge Nachteile - darunter:
> 
> - Nervig ring-ratternder Verbindungsknoten zwischen Braid und FC (kostet je nach Ringdurchmesser ggf. auch Wurfweite)
> - Taktilitätsverringerung und dadurch auch Verfälschung der Köderführung
> ...



mag alles stimmen aber zumindest hier in der Gegend ist es halt eine sehr starke Kopfsache weil teilweise der Bestand an Fischen sehr überschaubar ist.

Daher kann man auch nicht die Erfahrung sammeln, beißen die Fische bei FC anders oder nicht. Zumindest meine Erfahrung.

wenn alle 4 Wochen mal ein Fisch einsteigt - lag es am FC? Wäre es egal?


sowas kann viel Stress und Fragezeichen bei  einem aufbauen.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. September 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ein 60cm. Hecht ist meiner Ansicht nach keine Fritte, weil er Mindestmaß hat und je nach Verordnung sogar 10-15cm. darüber liegt!


Ich finde man darf einen solchen Fisch ruhig "Fritte" nennen, nicht sonderlich groß und länglich schmal, wie eine Fritte eben.
Allerdings soll dies das Fangerlebnis nicht schmälern, vor allem wenn es der Erste seiner Art ist.
Es ist normal sich durch diese Altersklasse hindurch angeln zu müssen, um dann mal einen Kapitalen zu erwischen.
Ich rechne an meinem Gewässer mit bis zu hundert solcher Fische, gemäß Alterspyramide, bis dann der Meter kommt.
Meinen Meter habe ich dieses Jahr schon verloren, wegen einem geplatzten Sprengring, der zu klein, zu schwach war.
Verursacher, ein nagelneuer Storm Wobbler, wo ich aber mal etwas genauer hätte hinschauen sollen. (Jetzt mit Gamakatzu 50Kg Sprengringen!)




Hier ist der Übeltäter, schon mit neuen Sprengringen und Drilling ausgerüstet.


Von mir auch nochmal Petri Heil, zum ersten Hecht.

Jürgen


----------



## rustaweli (23. September 2022)

Mit dem Meister Esox wurde es nichts, aber das Zeitfenster trotzdem genutzt würde ich sagen! 
3. Wurf und heftiger Einschlag. Was für ein Kampf auf engstem Raum mit links und rechts überhängenden Büschen wie Bäumen. Sogar ins Wasser rein. Wie habe ich gebetet das alles gut geht und vor allem meine Knoten halten. Mein 120cm Maßband reichte nicht. 




Bin immer noch fertig!


----------



## hanzz (23. September 2022)

Fettes Petri zum ersten Hecht 

Und ebenfalls ein fettes Petri zur Kanone rustaweli 

Knoten haben gehalten. Von daher letztens halt einen Bad Knoten Day gehabt. 

Tausche Zander gegen Wels.


----------



## rustaweli (23. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Und ebenfalls ein fettes Petri zur Kanone rustaweli
> 
> Knoten haben gehalten. Von daher letztens halt einen Bad Knoten Day gehabt.
> 
> Tausche Zander gegen Wels.


Besten Dank! 
Ja, mit den Knoten schaut es wohl so aus. Vielleicht den Abendstunden, der Dunkelheit geschuldet.


----------



## Guinst (23. September 2022)

zeder schrieb:


> Puhh das ist aber verdammt teuer. Wir haben hier praktisch keine "hängerfreien" Gewässer, sowas gibts hier einfach nicht.



Kommt auf die Hänger an. Hängst du oft unlösbar fest, ist es natürlich doof. Aber gerade bei lösbaren Hängern, etwa aufgrund kleiner und mittlerer Äste spielt Titan seine Stärken aus.
Stahl ist nach einem, spätestens zwei Hängern (teilweise auch Fischen), so geknickt oder verbogen, daß ich es nicht mehr benutzen möchte. Titan hält da deutlich länger durch.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. September 2022)

Guinst schrieb:


> Stahl ist nach einem, spätestens zwei Hängern (teilweise auch Fischen), so geknickt oder verbogen, daß ich es nicht mehr benutzen möchte. Titan hält da deutlich länger durch.


Da muss ich widersprechen, wenn du mit Stahl Flexonit oder ähnlichen Mist meinst, dann hast du natürlich Recht.
Ich benutze AFW und habe Vorfächer die problemlos mehrere Fische ohne sichtbare, fühlbare Schäden verkraften, allerdings nicht in solchen Stärken von denen hier die Rede ist, eher so 15-18Kg.
Meine Erlebnisse mit Titan waren ernüchternd, diese rissen oft ohne ersichtlichen Grund und haben mich einige Köder gekostet, die dann auch schon mal bis zum Horizont flogen, wenn dies im Wurf passierte.

Jürgen


----------



## Snâsh (23. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Besten Dank!
> Ja, mit den Knoten schaut es wohl so aus. Vielleicht den Abendstunden, der Dunkelheit geschuldet.


Auch von mir ein dickes Petri! Ich finde es super das ich da noch jemanden sehe der einen großen Kescher zu schätzen weiß! 
Ich schleppe auch einen irrsinnig großen und teuren Kescher mit mir rum, habe damit aber meinen Main Hecht von 1m, meinen Wels vom 1,60m gehakt am Schwanz und meinen Zander jetzt einfach eingeschöpft. Kein gestochere o.Ä!
Ich empfehle es einfach jedem! Auch wenn es etwas mehr ist, faltbar mit eine Magneten versehen habe ich den Kescher immer parat und kann auf große Fische entsprechend reagieren. Ein 30er Barsch ist natürlich absolut süß wenn das Netz knapp 1nen Meter Tief ist, aber es funktioniert ohne Probleme!


----------



## Slappy (23. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Mit dem Meister Esox wurde es nichts, aber das Zeitfenster trotzdem genutzt würde ich sagen!
> 3. Wurf und heftiger Einschlag. Was für ein Kampf auf engstem Raum mit links und rechts überhängenden Büschen wie Bäumen. Sogar ins Wasser rein. Wie habe ich gebetet das alles gut geht und vor allem meine Knoten halten. Mein 120cm Maßband reichte nicht.
> Anhang anzeigen 418952
> 
> Bin immer noch fertig!


Was nen Oschi. 
Dickes Petri


----------



## Guinst (23. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da muss ich widersprechen, wenn du mit Stahl Flexonit oder ähnlichen Mist meinst, dann hast du natürlich Recht.
> Ich benutze AFW und habe Vorfächer die problemlos mehrere Fische ohne sichtbare, fühlbare Schäden verkraften, allerdings nicht in solchen Stärken von denen hier die Rede ist, eher so 15-18Kg.
> Meine Erlebnisse mit Titan waren ernüchternd, diese rissen oft ohne ersichtlichen Grund und haben mich einige Köder gekostet, die dann auch schon mal bis zum Horizont flogen, wenn dies im Wurf passierte.
> 
> Jürgen



Das glaube ich dir. Ich spreche auch nur von den genannten dünnen Vorfächern, die ich als "Hechtversicherung" beim Barsch-, bzw. Zanderangeln nutze.
Dabei habe ich noch keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht.
Vorher mit getwizzeltem 1x7 Drennan in dünnen Stärken dagegen schon.


----------



## rustaweli (23. September 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein dickes Petri! Ich finde es super das ich da noch jemanden sehe der einen großen Kescher zu schätzen weiß!
> Ich schleppe auch einen irrsinnig großen und teuren Kescher mit mir rum, habe damit aber meinen Main Hecht von 1m, meinen Wels vom 1,60m gehakt am Schwanz und meinen Zander jetzt einfach eingeschöpft. Kein gestochere o.Ä!
> Ich empfehle es einfach jedem! Auch wenn es etwas mehr ist, faltbar mit eine Magneten versehen habe ich den Kescher immer parat und kann auf große Fische entsprechend reagieren. Ein 30er Barsch ist natürlich absolut süß wenn das Netz knapp 1nen Meter Tief ist, aber es funktioniert ohne Probleme!


Danke Dir!
Ja, der ist irrsinnig groß und nicht faltbar, belegt die ganze Rücksitzbank. Aber ausziehbar, stabil und ich fühle mich sicherer. Hechte, Zander und immer Wels möglich. Mag da auch nicht rummachen oder den Fisch zwecks Fehlversuchen mit Haken abziehen lassen. Zum Spundwand abklopfen ist er natürlich nichts. Von Savage Gear und wurde auch schon einmal belächelt was ich mit dem Hundefänger wolle. 
Aber wer stressfrei sicher landet hat Recht!


----------



## rustaweli (23. September 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Was nen Oschi.
> Dickes Petri


Thank's! Bin immer noch voller Adrenalin. 
Aber sehe hier auch eine interessante Diskussion zwecks Stahl und Titan. Muß auch die Tage noch einmal auf die Meinung von Taxidermist zwecks Flexonit eingehen, die Gründe interessieren mich schon. Benutze es ja auch wie man auf einem Bild sieht. Kenne mich da aber auch noch nicht so aus. 
Nun aber ruft die Pflicht. 
Grüße allerseits!


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. September 2022)

Klasse rustawalli ähhh... rustaweli .
Petri Heil.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> die Meinung von @Taxidermist zwecks Flexonit eingehen, die Gründe interessieren mich schon. Benutze es ja auch wie man auf einem Bild sieht


Das Flexonit hält wohl das was drauf steht, gilt für die Tragkraft.
Jetzt das "aber"; es ist das Vorfach welches am stärksten zum Kringeln und Knicken neigt, was ich jemals gefischt habe.
Zwei, drei mal den Köder überschlagen und das Vorfach gehakt und das Zeug ist fällig zum wechseln.
Besonders übel fällt diese Eigenschaft auf, beim Ansitzen mit aufgefädeltem Köfi.
Einen Köfi auf das Vorfach gezogen und es gibt ein Gekringel, so das du schon beim zweiten Köfi eigentlich wieder ein neues Vorfach nehmen musst!

Mein Favorit, schon seit einigen Jahren ist AFW Vorfachmaterial, zum Spinnfischen 1x19 und zum Ansitzen 7x7.
Dieses Stahlvorfach ist wunderbar weich, vor allem natürlich in 7x7 und fühlt sich nahezu an wie eine geflochtene Schnur.
Deshalb auch als Zandervorfach mit Köfi absolut tauglich.








						American Fishing Wire Stahldraht 7x7 Surfstand Micro Supreme - Gerlinger.de
					

▶▶▶ Jetzt bei deinem Angelprofi ⚓ American Fishing Wire Stahldraht 7x7 Surfstand Micro Supreme  günstig kaufen.




					www.gerlinger.de
				



Sieht real übrigens nicht so silbrig glänzend aus, sondern bräunlich.
Ich habe solche Vorfächer schon mal zwei Jahre gefischt, ohne sie tauschen zu müssen.

Ach so, ich finde es auch Klasse, das du mit so einem Endgegner Kescher unterwegs bist und hat sich ja gezeigt, das dies auch Sinn macht!
Ich ebenfalls, nur vom Boot ist dies leichter zu bewältigen.
Meiner lässt sich aber in der Mitte zusammen klappen, wäre dann für einen Landangler wohl etwas praktischer?

Jürgen


----------



## Finke20 (23. September 2022)

Petri rustaweli,

zum Walli auch der schmeckt frisch aus der Pfanne .


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> sowas kann viel Stress und Fragezeichen bei einem aufbauen.



Bei mir absolut nicht.

Ich fische schon immer nur Stahl und habe in meinen Anfangszeiten vor diversen Jahrzehnten auch Barsche mit diesen fetten Blumendraht-Stahlvorfächern gefangen (damals gab es nichts anderes).

Da denke ich überhaupt nicht drüber nach.

Zudem bin ich komplett resistent gegen jegliches YT-Angelvideo-Gelaber - mir schwätzt keiner was mit Pseudoargumenten auf. Stehe genau null auf Fremdsteuerung.

Dafür habe ich schon viel zu lange ne Spinnrute in der Hand (ewig vor jeglichen Internet-Zeiten) und schon viel zu viele Fische (inkl. Zander) gefangen.

Ganz zu Anfang noch mit Mono (da gab es noch keine Braid) und Stahl. Seit dem Aufkommen von Geflecht nur noch mit diesem (bis auf den Forellenbach) und Stahl direkt dran ohne FC-Kram.

Stelle, Gewässerkenntnis und Einsatz von gewässerindividuell funzenden Ködern (inkl. deren Führung, diese wiederum inkl. Tempo-Variationen usw.) sind IMO viel wichtiger als irgendwelches Gescheuche.

Sowie die Auswahl der tagesaktuell am besten funzenden Ködergröße pro WG-Klasse. Das muss man immer wieder neu probieren.

Insofern halte ich eine Größen-Range bereit, die aber die jeweils verwendete Spinnrute gut fischbar auflädt zwecks Werfen und damit auch optimal führbar ist.

Wie gesagt:

Da zählt ausschließlich das Gesamt-Ködergewicht - was dann automatisch in diversen nutzbaren Ködergrößen resultiert (es gibt halt klein und für die Größe recht schwer genauso wie größer und für diese Größe recht leicht - bei jeweils ungefähr demselben Gewicht).

Insofern: Wenn auf größer nix gehen sollte, kommt eben kleiner ran - und umgekehrt,

Wobei ich immer mit größer anfange und nur auf kleiner gehe, wenn sich auf größer gar nichts tun sollte - ich will Fische fangen und keine Fischlein.

Wobei es dann durchaus vorkommt, dass größere Viecher z. B. auch an bestimmten kalten Herbsttagen bevorzugt auf kleinere Kukös losgehen und Größeres partout nicht wollen.

Genauso habe ich schon diverse Fische bei Saukälte an der Frostgrenze mit sehr druckvollen Lipless Cranks bei Medium-Tempo verhaftet. Da halte ich es genauso:

Geht auf das Winter-Klischee "Slow Motion und eher sanft" gar nichts, kommen Druckmonster ran. Entgegen jeder "Regel".

Was man aber jeweils vorher nicht weiß - und daher mit einer entsprechenden Auswahl immer wieder neu testen muss. Insofern habe ich auch da von harmlos bis extrem aggro (inkl. Rasseln) alles Mögliche am Start.

Blech, Wobbler und Gummi. Was ich jeweils mit genau derselben Rute pro WG-Klasse fische.


----------



## rustaweli (24. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das Flexonit hält wohl das was drauf steht, gilt für die Tragkraft.
> Jetzt das "aber"; es ist das Vorfach welches am stärksten zum Kringeln und Knicken neigt, was ich jemals gefischt habe.
> Zwei, drei mal den Köder überschlagen und das Vorfach gehakt und das Zeug ist fällig zum wechseln.
> Besonders übel fällt diese Eigenschaft auf, beim Ansitzen mit aufgefädeltem Köfi.
> ...


Danke, man lernt nie aus! Liest sich plausibel und ich werde das 1x7 mal ordern. Sicher ist sicher.

Andere Frage an Euch.
Könnt Ihr mir Sprengringe und stabile Drillinge für Blinker und Co empfehlen? Top wäre auch wenn die Ringe normale Größe haben und ich nicht erst Blinker oder so aufbohren muß.
Gestern hatte ich leicht Glück wie ich daheim sah.
Der Haken sah so aus und hing nur noch im Ring. Wohl einen glücklichen Hebel gehabt.









Dachte auf die Schnelle er wäre verbogen, falsch gedacht, gebrochen. Den Springring hat es auch leicht mitgenommen.




Danke für Eure Empfehlungen, Petri und schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Taxidermist (24. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Dachte auf die Schnelle er wäre verbogen, falsch gedacht, gebrochen. Den Springring hat es auch leicht mitgenommen.


Leicht mitgenommen ist gut, der ist fertig!
Wie man hier sehr gut sehen kann, der einzige Fehler, am ansonsten Top Köder Effzett, ist die Ausrüstung mit Haken und Sprengring.
Diese sind wohl eher auf mittelprächtige Hechte ausgelegt, als auf Brutalo Wallerdrills.
Wenn jetzt das Loch weiter vom Rand entfernt wäre und noch minimal größer wäre, kein Problem dann mit stärkeren Sprengringen und Haken nach zu rüsten.
Ich habe von Spezialisten gehört, die das Loch mit einer Schlüsselfeile weg vom Rand aufgefeilt haben. (Mühseliges Geschäft!)
Mit einem Bohrer wird man unweigerlich auch das Loch zum Rand hin schwächen, so das die Stabilität leiden wird.
Der Kollege Pirsch Hirsch hat sich damit schon beschäftigt, vielleicht schreibt er ja noch etwas dazu?

Jürgen


----------



## Waidbruder (24. September 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hallo Slappy - ganz dickes Petri zum ersten Esox!
> 
> Ein 60cm. Hecht ist meiner Ansicht nach keine Fritte, weil er Mindestmaß hat und je nach Verordnung sogar 10-15cm. darüber liegt!
> Also praktisch ein zu gut zu verwertender Speisefisch... Petri


Nebenbei bemerkt kommt der Name "Fritte" meines Kenntnisstandes nach nicht etwa von der kleinen, kurzen und schmalen Form, sondern von den kleinen im ganzen frittierten Weissfischen, aus denen man damals die "Pommes" in Benelux hergestellt hat. Erst als die flachen Gewässer mal über Monate zufroren, sah man sich nach einem Ersatz um und kam auf die Kartoffeln.


----------



## rustaweli (24. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Leicht mitgenommen ist gut, der ist fertig!
> Wie man hier sehr gut sehen kann, der einzige Fehler, am ansonsten Top Köder Effzett, ist die Ausrüstung mit Haken und Sprengring.
> Diese sind wohl eher auf mittelprächtige Hechte ausgelegt, als auf Brutalo Wallerdrills.
> Wenn jetzt das Loch weiter vom Rand entfernt wäre und noch minimal größer wäre, kein Problem dann mit stärkeren Sprengringen und Haken nach zu rüsten.
> ...


Als ich vor Jahren kurz anfing erfolglos auf Welse zu spinnen, habe ich dies tatsächlich gemacht. Die Teile von Blinker Jörg waren mir zu teuer und zu schwer auf Dauer. Also normale gekauft und in der Schlosserabteilung unserer Firma aufgebohrt. Die Haltebohrer kamen da gelegen. Aber genau wie Du es beschreibst waren die Löcher dann zu groß, bzw. der Blinkerrand zu klein. Auch tat ich mich schwer die Ringe reinzuwuseln und auch diese waren nach Montage leicht lädiert. Zum Glück, aus heutiger Sicht, blieb ich vom Erfolg verschont. 
Meinst Du mit mittelprächtige Hechte auf die Größe, oder im Vergleich auf Wels bezogen? Würde ungern beim Hechtangeln auf Blinker verzichten. Packen die den "Lebensfang"? 
Wie sieht das bei Jighaken aus, rein auf Hecht bezogen? Gibt es da besonders verlässliche Modelle wo man sich sicher sein kann das auch der PB auf Gummi nicht in Gefahr ist? Oder ist die Marke egal? Gleiche Frage auf Angstdrillinge bezogen. Danke!


----------



## Taxidermist (24. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Meinst Du mit mittelprächtige Hechte auf die Größe, oder im Vergleich auf Wels bezogen? Würde ungern beim Hechtangeln auf Blinker verzichten. Packen die den "Lebensfang"?


Ich weiß nicht ob du den Fisch hier, gefangen von Lajos gesehen hast?


> endlich wieder mal ein Kapitaler (kapital = über 110 cm) noch dazu ein ausgesprochenes Dickerchen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...


Gefangen mit einem 30gr. Effzett und ich glaube kaum, das er an dem Effzett rumbastelt.
Also wie du siehst, geht auch der Kapitale auf den Effzett mit Standard Ausrüstung.
Beim Waller kann dies aber auch anders aussehen, wie du ja selbst erfahren hast, oder wenn ein starker Fisch egal welcher Art, sich dreht, so wie mir dies diesen Sommer passiert ist und der zu kleine Sprengring am Wobbler platzte.
Ich habe inzwischen bei fast allen Ködern und wo es möglich ist, zumindest starke Sprengringe montiert, vorzugsweise Gamakatzu 50Kg, aber auch von Rosco gibt es vernünftiges Material.
Es geht vielleicht auch eine Nummer kleiner, aber 30Kg sollte es schon sein.
Gleiches gilt für Stinger, wo es dann auch ein 15-18Kg Stahlvorfach sein sollte, weil sich ein großer Fisch genau so an deinem Stinger drehen kann und weil dieser recht kurz ist, hierfür auch dann einen guten Hebel hat.
Wobei wir bei deiner Frage zu Jigköpfen am Gummishad sind.
Bis 16 cm Gummi nehme ich überhaupt keine Stinger.
Wobei ich vorwiegend VMC Barbarien Jighaken verwende, die dann entweder Größe 6/0 oder 7/0 haben und fast mittig am Gummi heraus schauen, nicht über die Mitte, weil sonst der Gummi zu viel an Aktion verliert.
Bei 20cm Plus Gummi kommt dann ein 8/0 Jigkopf zum Einsatz.
Erst bei Gummis von über 16cm verwende ich entsprechende Stinger.
aber eigentlich fische ich gar keine Gummis die zwischen 16 und 20cm haben.
Es gibt entweder die 16cm langen, oder es ist gleich 20cm und mehr, wo dann in jedem Fall ein Stinger ran muss.
Seit neuester Zeit verwende ich Einschraubköpfe, die dem Gummi mehr Beweglichkeit verleihen und zudem noch eine extra Öse haben, was die Montage eines oder mehrere Stinger sehr vereinfacht, aber da bin ich selbst noch nicht so weit andere beraten zu können?
Wohl gemerkt, alles hier geschriebene bezieht sich auf Hechtangelei, mit Waller als möglichem Beifang.
Mit Letzterem muss ich an meinem Gewässer immer rechnen.

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (24. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob du den Fisch hier, gefangen von Lajos gesehen hast?
> 
> Gefangen mit einem 30gr. Effzett und ich glaube kaum, das er an dem Effzett rumbastelt.


Hallo.

der bastelt da auch nicht rum, habe beim Effzett das bis jetzt nicht für nötig gehalten. Bei manchen Ködern habe ich schon mal die Drillinge gewechselt.
Beim Effzett sah ich da keine Notwendigkeit. Wobei das "Dickerchen" ganz schön los legte, aber es war Platz, er konnte sich in kein Unterholz etc. flüchten. 
Mit dem Kescher auf dem Bild wurde er übrigens nicht gekeschert, das war der von meinem Kumpel. Als er damit ankam sagte ich: "tue das Spielzeug weg, da geht allenfalls ein Metriger rein, der ist eine andere Hausnummer, nimm meinen". Ich hatte den großen "Bärenstark" von DAM dabei, der war da auch sehr vorteilhaft .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kauli11 (24. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe von Spezialisten gehört, die das Loch mit einer Schlüsselfeile weg vom Rand aufgefeilt haben. (Mühseliges Geschäft!


Dann nimm doch einfach einen Bosch- Schleifer mit einem passenden Fräser und schon kannst du die Bohrung einseitig vergrössern und schwächst somit nicht den Rand.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. September 2022)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch einfach einen Bosch- Schleifer mit einem passenden Fräser


Super, wenn man so etwas zur Hand hat!
Werde mir jedoch bestimmt nicht son Teil kaufen, um damit mal drei Löcher zu vergrößern.

Jürgen


----------



## Slappy (30. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen.

Der ein oder andere hat meinen kleinen Barsch den ich vor 4 Tagen gefangen hatte ja eventuell mitbekommen. Gezeigt hatte ich ihn bei den Raubfischfängen. 
Dazu schrieb ich nur "Wer die kleinen nicht ehrt" 
Was soll ich sagen, die Geschichte von gestern ist schnell erzählt. 
Selbes Gewässer, selber Spot. Wieder Spinjig allerdings in einem anderem Dekor. 
Bereits der 4. oder 5. Wurf gab Fisch! 
Als ich den Fisch sah, wurde ich wirklich nervös... So ein fetten Fisch habe ich selber noch nie am Haken gehabt. 




Vor 4 Tagen ging zwar ein dicker ab, aber richtig sehen konnte ich den nicht. Interessant fand ich die 2 Kumpels, welche nicht wirklich kleiner waren, die bis kurz vorm Kescher mitsgeschwommen sind und immer wieder aufs maul geschaut haben. Als ob die wissen wollten was der da im Maul hat. 
Leider konnte ich danach keinen der 3 mehr finden. 

Aber mit diesem Fisch konnte ich meinen PB deutlich nach oben drehen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Sorry, die GIFs mussten leider mal sein


----------



## Finke20 (30. September 2022)

Petri Slappy,
das ist doch mal eine schöne Kirsche, die du da verhaftet hast .


----------



## jkc (30. September 2022)

Heute ist Stichtag um nen überflüssigen Vispas zu kündigen, nech. Ich habe meinen gerade gekickt


----------



## rustaweli (1. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Heute ist Stichtag um nen überflüssigen Vispas zu kündigen, nech. Ich habe meinen gerade gekickt


Finde ich als Fan heimischer Fänge top, aber würde trotzdem gerne fragen was genau Dich dazu bewegt hat?.


----------



## rustaweli (1. Oktober 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 418934


So, heute nochmals reduziert! Dank meines PBs auf nen einfachen Blinker, heute nochmals nachgelegt. Dazu kommt für morgen nur ein Chatter.





Ob friedlich oder räuberisch, wer mich kennt weiß wie sehr ich das Puristische liebe, Trend hin oder her (welche ich auch liebend gerne teste).
Morgen ist Regen angesagt, freut mich! Möchte noch zum Sonnenaufgang am Wasser sein und Meister Esox nachstellen. Er macht mich derzeit einfach wuschig.
Ja, ich weiß, Extrahaken am Chatter... Aber ich registriere derzeit auf Videos oft die Fänge am Stinger. Von daher. Sind ja auch meine ersten Schritte was die gezielte Esox Nachstellung betrifft. Ja, auch habe ich den Stinger bewusst oben angebracht, da ich sehr extrem im Cover fischen möchte und denke so die Hänger am Totholz etwas zu vermeiden. Erfahrung macht klug, mal sehen! Auch sieht das Bild nur so aus als wäre der vordere Haken zu tief im Köder, schlecht getroffen vom Foto her.
Vorfächer sind ebenso vormontiert, nur leider noch nicht mit dem AFW von Taxidermist . Schnell in einem Shop dieses gekauft, gab es in der gewünschten Tragkraft auch nur noch in 7x7, schauen wir. Macht einen guten Eindruck, nur zwirbelt es etwas arg nach dem Schneiden.





Bin gespannt auf den Qualitätstest und werde berichten. Anbei, warum eigentlich beim Spinnen 1x7 und beim Ansitzen 7x7?

Wünscht mir Glück für morgen!
Petri at all!


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Oktober 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wünscht mir Glück für morgen!



Wird gemacht.


----------



## liac (1. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Heute ist Stichtag um nen überflüssigen Vispas zu kündigen, nech. Ich habe meinen gerade gekickt



Finde ich bzw wir, weil ich zu 99% mit meiner Freundin zusammen losziehe, wirklich sehr krass. Wir schaun uns deine Fänge echt oft sehr gerne an und denken uns: WAIT WHAT DAS IST ALLES IN NRW WIRKLICH MÖGLICH?! 

Ich habe sowohl früher (vor 20Jahren) mit meinem Dad(nen ü90 Zander an der Ruhr durfte ich als kleines Kind bestaunen, auch wie Sie wieder weggeschwommen ist) , als auch heute noch keinen gefangenen Hecht erlebt. Dagegen haben wir bei jedem einzelnen Mal in den Niederlanden relativ grenznah geschafft Hechte zu fangen. 

Was z.B. den Barsch angeht gabs auch hier in NRW schon wirklich schöne Fänge und auch Rapfen in schöner Größe gab es bei meiner besseren Hälfte.

Aber dass du deine Fänge alle hier in NRW bzw auch generell in DE möglich machst finde ich wirklich zu tiefst beeindruckend. Und du bist für mich zumindest iwie mehr Vorbild wie alle anderen "profiangler" 

Danke dafür

Lg liac


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Oktober 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ja, auch habe ich den Stinger bewusst oben angebracht, da ich sehr extrem im Cover fischen möchte und denke so die Hänger am Totholz etwas zu vermeiden.



Entferne den Stinger, wenn Du an bzw. in Hindernisse reinwillst - das senkt die Hängerquote ungemein. Insbesondere bei Totholz, da sind Stinger absolut köder-tödlich.

Da würde ich auch keinen Chatterbait mit offenem Haken einsetzen, sondern nur ein weedless geriggtes Modell mit Offset. Oder Skirted Jigs mit Weedguard.

Kräftiges Gerät und dem Fisch keinen Meter Schnur geben, sonst setzt er sich fest - da sind weder Platz noch Zeit zum Drillen. Ich persönlich fische beim gezielten Hindernisangeln auf Hecht daher keine Ruten unter 100 g WG - das geht bei mir dann hoch bis 190 g WG.

Ich beangle desöfteren u. a. gezielt eine zusammengefallene olle Biberburg und eine Gewässerzone voller alter Baumstümpfe und Steg-Reste - mit Normalködern hat man da keine Chance bzw. das Verlustrisiko liegt schon bei den ersten Würfen bei quasi 100 %.

Blinker kann man mit Krautschutzdrillingen ausrüsten - die helfen auch bedingt (!!!) bei Totholz. Jedoch nur bei sehr steifem Schutzdraht. Dennoch besteht die Gefahr, dass sich eine untern Draht rausstehende Drillingsspitze im Holz verhängt.

Insbesondere, wenn man Anklopfen am Holz für einen Fischkontakt hält und das entsprechend mit nem Anschlag quittiert - da treibt man den Haken dann in den Hänger rein.

Ein maximal taktiles System ist daher von Vorteil - dann lassen sich Anklopfer und Bisse viel besser voneinander unterscheiden.

Bei jeglichen Weedless-Montagen ist derbe Anschlags-Power nötig - man hat konstruktionsbedingt einfach mehr Fehlbisse, das jeweilige Weedless-System muss da "überwunden" werden.

Dafür kann man damit aber an Stellen angeln, an denen es sonst nur endlose Köderverluste gibt.



rustaweli schrieb:


> Anbei, warum eigentlich beim Spinnen 1x7 und beim Ansitzen 7x7?



Ganz einfach:

Das steifere 1x7 verbessert den Köderkontakt und trägt zur Überschlags-Vermeidung beim Werfen bei (entsprechende Vorfach-Konstruktion ohne unnötiges Gebamsel vorausgesetzt).

Beim Spinnen braucht es keine Weichheit - der Fisch muss aktiv in Sekundenbruchteilen zuschlagen und hat keinerlei Zeit zum Rumlutschen.

7x7 beim Spinnen ist IMO Perlen vor die Säue und Geldverschwendung. Insbesondere bei stärkeren Vorfach-Kalibern auf Hecht. Zudem steigert das weiche Zeug dann die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Überschläge, Bauchdrilling-Einfänger usw.

Beim Ansitzen mit totem Köfi sieht das aber genau andersrum aus - da ist die maximale Weichheit des 7x7 von Vorteil. Insbesondere bei Kälte beißen auch große Hechte teils vorsichtig auf Totköfis, da kann das durchaus einen Vorteil bringen.

Zum gezielten Spinnen im Totholz empfiehlt sich ummanteltes Stahlmaterial - ohne Ummantelung steigt die Reinsäge- (= Beschädigungs-) Gefahr, wenn das Vorfach am Holz streift (im übelsten Fall im Drill).


----------



## rustaweli (1. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wird gemacht.


Danke Dir, gebe alles! Peile morgen den Platz meiner zwei Versager vor einer Weile an.


----------



## rustaweli (1. Oktober 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Entferne den Stinger, wenn Du an bzw. in Hindernisse reinwillst - das senkt die Hängerquote ungemein. Insbesondere bei Totholz, da sind Stinger absolut köder-tödlich.
> 
> Da würde ich auch keinen Chatterbait mit offenem Haken einsetzen, sondern nur ein weedless geriggtes Modell mit Offset. Oder Skirted Jigs mit Weedguard.
> 
> ...


Ach Du Schande, danke Dir! 
So viel wertvolle und nachvollziehbare Info kurz vorm Ausflug. Muß nachdenken was an Optionen bleibt, danke!


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Oktober 2022)

Musst ja nicht unbedingt gleich an die Übel-Zonen ran - das Gewässer wird sicherlich auch normal bespinnbare Stellen haben. Das ist für die ersten Erfahrungen beim Hechtspinnen IMO ohnehin sinnvoller.

Bei der Chatterbait-Größe braucht es IMO aber auch dann keinen extra Stinger - das Ding scheint mir recht klein zu sein.

Ich persönlich setze Zusatz-Stinger erst ab 21 cm Gummi-Ködergröße ein - drunter ist mir die Gemetzel-Gefahr zu groß.

Bei dem Chatterbait unbedingt auch die Aufhängung checken (sieht man auf dem Bild nicht richtig):

Die übliche, weit verbreitete Konstruktion mit einem popeligen Duolock als Aufhänger ist nicht vertrauenswürdig - so etwas lässt sich viel zu schnell aufhebeln.

Infolgedessen ist das dann auch nichts fürs Hindernisangeln, bei dem kompromissloses Vorgehen gefragt ist. Da haben solche Snaps gar nichts verloren, da viel zu leicht zerstörbar.

Für mich eine ähnlich undurchdachte Fehlkonstruktion wie Hecht-Spinnerbaits mit offenem Öhr - beides ist nichts für Hochlast-Zwecke.


----------



## alexpp (1. Oktober 2022)

liac schrieb:


> Finde ich bzw wir, weil ich zu 99% mit meiner Freundin zusammen losziehe, wirklich sehr krass. Wir schaun uns deine Fänge echt oft sehr gerne an und denken uns: WAIT WHAT DAS IST ALLES IN NRW WIRKLICH MÖGLICH?!
> 
> Ich habe sowohl früher (vor 20Jahren) mit meinem Dad(nen ü90 Zander an der Ruhr durfte ich als kleines Kind bestaunen, auch wie Sie wieder weggeschwommen ist) , als auch heute noch keinen gefangenen Hecht erlebt. Dagegen haben wir bei jedem einzelnen Mal in den Niederlanden relativ grenznah geschafft Hechte zu fangen...


Ich war die letzten Tage in NRW an einer als eher schwierig geltenden Talsperre erfolgreicher auf Hecht und sogar einen guten Zander, als üblicherweise vom Ufer.
Allerdings nicht ohne cheaten (Technik bzw. viel Elektronik auf dem Boot).


----------



## rustaweli (2. Oktober 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Musst ja nicht unbedingt gleich an die Übel-Zonen ran - das Gewässer wird sicherlich auch normal bespinnbare Stellen haben. Das ist für die ersten Erfahrungen beim Hechtspinnen IMO ohnehin sinnvoller.
> 
> Bei der Chatterbait-Größe braucht es IMO aber auch dann keinen extra Stinger - das Ding scheint mir recht klein zu sein.
> 
> ...


Der Snap ist tatsächlich etwas schwach wirkend. Vielleicht bekomme ich ihn getauscht, schaue am Wasser. So klein ist der Chatter garnicht, ok, kein Big Bait. Aber kommt trotzdem insgesamt auf fast 18cm Länge und ein Gesamtgewicht von 31 Gramm. 

Jetzt in Ruhe Kaffee und dann los. Freue mich. 
Allen da draußen ein Petri und allen schönen Sonn,- u Feiertag!


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Oktober 2022)

Moin,

Wenn ich die eingesetzten Hakengrössen und die sich daraus ergebenden geringen Hakenbogen-Breiten an diesem Chatterbait sehe, wird sich ein sprungfreudiger Esox mit hoher Sicherheit im Luftkampf verabschieden, vll. schon vorher losgeschüttelt haben.
Von Profiblinker gibt es brauchbare Krautschutzhaken, sonst zählt bei  Gummi auf Hecht bei mir die angemessen hohe Hakengrösse, Stinger auf Hecht verwende ich bei normalen Ködergrössen gar nicht.

R. S.


----------



## rustaweli (2. Oktober 2022)

Was soll ich sagen - heute war es für mich eine absolute Nullnummer. Kein Fehlbiss, kein Anstubser wie auch kein Nachläufer. Als gäbe es keine Fische. Da ich da aber schon im Drill oder bei Anschlägen versagte, weiß ich natürlich was dort rumschwimmt. Vielleicht lag es an mir, den Ködern oder einfach am Unwillen heute von Esox Lucius.
Versuchte wirklich alles, weit draußen wie auch ufernah und konzentrierte mich auch vor allem auf solche Stellen. 




















Erst vom Ufer vorsichtig die nahen Flachwasserbereiche abgeworfen um dann mit der Wathose weit ins Wasser zu stiefeln oder genauer ins Cover zu kommen. 








Mal war es trocken, mal schüttete es aus Eimern. 




Schlechtes Wetter ist des Hechtes Wetter, oder wie war das? 
Es sollte halt einfach nicht sein und mag mich dank der schönen Zeit am Wasser auch nicht beschweren. Komplett geschneidert habe ich ja nicht. 




Immerhin.   Naja...


----------



## rustaweli (2. Oktober 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wenn ich die eingesetzten Hakengrössen und die sich daraus ergebenden geringen Hakenbogen-Breiten an diesem Chatterbait sehe, wird sich ein sprungfreudiger Esox mit hoher Sicherheit im Luftkampf verabschieden, vll. schon vorher losgeschüttelt haben.
> Von Profiblinker gibt es brauchbare Krautschutzhaken, sonst zählt bei  Gummi auf Hecht bei mir die angemessen hohe Hakengrösse, Stinger auf Hecht verwende ich bei normalen Ködergrössen gar nicht.
> ...


Wahrscheinlich hast Du Recht, könnte sogar daran gelegen haben. Meister Esox lächelte nur müde ob des Köders samt Haken. 
Aber der Chatter kam eh erst sehr spät zum Einsatz, nachdem mich mein Vertrauen verließ und Zweifel immer mehr plagten. Dann aber auch nur kurz, an 2 Spots, um schmerzlich in der Praxis die Aussage von PirschHirsch zu bestätigen wie zu unterstreichen zwecks Untauglichkeit auf Cover und Dinge wie Angstdrilling bezogen. Risiko, schon unkonzentriert wie müde, unlösbarer Hänger und Ciao! 
Ich lerne ja noch und auch gerne! Danke für all Eure Ratschläge!


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Oktober 2022)

Hallo und danke für die Bilder vom Gewässer... Ist denn bekannt, dass es dort einen ordentlichen Hechtbestand gibt? 

Das Wasser sieht recht klar aus, vllt. mal Köder Fisch an der Pose anbieten...


----------



## rustaweli (2. Oktober 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hallo und danke für die Bilder vom Gewässer... Ist denn bekannt, dass es dort einen ordentlichen Hechtbestand gibt?
> 
> Das Wasser sieht recht klar aus, vllt. mal Köder Fisch an der Pose anbieten...


Hechte, Barsche und Schleien, sehr guter Bestand. Nicht nur vom Hörensagen, den Vereinsdaten sondern auch dank eigener Erfahrungen. Mehrere Seen nebeneinander und alles top Hechtgewässer.


----------



## rustaweli (2. Oktober 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das Wasser sieht recht klar aus, vllt. mal Köder Fisch an der Pose anbieten...


Vielleicht wirklich im Winter, oder an anderen Vereinsgewässern mit top Bestand wie Nebengräben oder Nebenarmen der Donau abspinnen. Wachse erst rein und daher Step by Step.


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Oktober 2022)

Moin.

Fängt man auf den was?

Soll auf besetzte Refos gehen.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Köder und kann mir Tips zur KöderFührung geben?

Danke und Petri.

R. S.


----------



## jkc (4. Oktober 2022)

Auswerfen, einleiern, kurze Stopps gehen auch und geben dem Köder Zeit etwas Tiefe zu erreichen. Habe darauf meine einzige Mefo gefangen, auch schon Hechte, dann auch gerne jerken / zupfen.
Ist ganz sicher in den Top5 unter all meinen Ködern was Wurfweite angeht.
Mir wurde auch schon empfohlen damit im Stillwasser am Grund auf Zander zu faulenzen, hat bei mir aber noch nicht geklappt und finde ich auch sehr konzentrationsaufwendig, da das Auftreffen am Grund kaum zu spüren ist.

Grüße


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Oktober 2022)

Hat der denn beim Einleiern eine Eigenaktion? 
Wie würdest Du den mit der Schnur verbinden... Kleiner Wirbel oder schadet das dem Lauf...


----------



## jkc (4. Oktober 2022)

Eigenaktion ja, aber relativ verhalten, wackelt bisschen von links nach rechts aber natürlich bei weitem nicht so, wie ein Schaufelwobbler. Bei der Schnurverbindung bin ich schmerzfrei, damals als ich die Mefo gefangen habe hatte ich z.B. einen viel zu großen Snap dran, da wir den Tag eigentlich auf Lachs angeln wollten und sich das erst morgens änderte als wir schon unterwegs zum Wasser waren.
Auch meine Hechtvorfächer sind großzügig dimensioniert und ich knall das Ding an das Vorfach welches gerade montiert ist.

Grüße


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Oktober 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber der Chatter kam eh erst sehr spät zum Einsatz, nachdem mich mein Vertrauen verließ und Zweifel immer mehr plagten. Dann aber auch nur kurz, an 2 Spots, um schmerzlich in der Praxis die Aussage von @PirschHirsch zu bestätigen wie zu unterstreichen zwecks Untauglichkeit auf Cover und Dinge wie Angstdrilling bezogen. Risiko, schon unkonzentriert wie müde, unlösbarer Hänger und Ciao!



Also in dem Hardcore-Holz da würde ich nen Chatterbait echt nur mit Offset fischen. Das sieht selbst für Krautschutzdrillinge zu heftig aus.

Hat der Chatterbait denn einen beweglichen Haken oder ist der fest am Kopf?

Fall beweglich und nicht mit Sprengring befestigt --> Hakenöhr per Bolzenschneider killen, weg damit.

Dann an die Öse nen starken Sprengring dran und an diesem nen fetten Swimbait-Widegap-Offset befestigen. Sprengring mindestens (!!!) 40 kg, damit da bei kompromissloser Fisch-Rauskranweise nichts schiefgeht.


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Oktober 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hat der denn beim Einleiern eine Eigenaktion?
> Wie würdest Du den mit der Schnur verbinden... Kleiner Wirbel oder schadet das dem Lauf...



Beim reinen Leiern macht so ein Spöket für meinen Geschmack nicht viel - vor allem bei niedrigerem Tempo.

Ich zupfe bzw. jerke den daher ausschließlich - beim Sinkenlassen flattert der dann auch etwas.


jkc schrieb:


> Auch meine Hechtvorfächer sind großzügig dimensioniert und ich knall das Ding an das Vorfach welches gerade montiert ist.



Mache ich auch so - ich fische alle Spökets mit Staylock -Stahlvorfächern, macht überhaupt nichts aus.


jkc schrieb:


> Mir wurde auch schon empfohlen damit im Stillwasser am Grund auf Zander zu faulenzen, hat bei mir aber noch nicht geklappt und finde ich auch sehr konzentrationsaufwendig, da das Auftreffen am Grund kaum zu spüren ist.



Habe ich auch schon mehrfach erfolglos versucht. Habe da diverse Gewichtsklassen und Größen vom Grund angejiggt und wieder fallen lassen. Außer Dreck fing das bislang nichts.

Die Faulenz-Performance von den Teilen gefällt mir aufgrund fast keiner Aktion überhaupt nicht - wirkt auf mich gar nicht überzeugend. Der Köder kommt da auch nicht weit genug hoch, um beim Absinken noch vernünftig zu flattern (das braucht IMO gewissen Raum nach unten = im Freiwasser am besten).

Ließ sich auch per Umbau auf Inline-EH (= weniger Masse am Arsch) nicht lebendiger gestalten.

Drum habe ich da nach Flachwasser-Beobachtungslauftests gleich auf Grund-Jiggen umgeschaltet, um mehr Leben in die Bude zu bringen.

Das hat aber wie gesagt bislang nichts gefangen beim Grund-Einsatz - im Gegensatz zu gejiggten Blinkern, die bringen bei mir immer wieder Zander.

Die Wurfperformance der Spökets sucht aber wirklich ihresgleichen, die Dinger gehen ab wie Raketen.

Sind für mich in erster Linie Freiwasser-Hechtköder für relativ aggressive Führung (damit die ordentlich darten).


----------



## Waidbruder (4. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Auswerfen, einleiern, kurze Stopps gehen auch und geben dem Köder Zeit etwas Tiefe zu erreichen. Habe darauf meine einzige Mefo gefangen, auch schon Hechte, dann auch gerne jerken / zupfen.
> Ist ganz sicher in den Top5 unter all meinen Ködern was Wurfweite angeht.
> Mir wurde auch schon empfohlen damit im Stillwasser am Grund auf Zander zu faulenzen, hat bei mir aber noch nicht geklappt und finde ich auch sehr konzentrationsaufwendig, da das Auftreffen am Grund kaum zu spüren ist.
> 
> Grüße


ich fische mit dem Köder wirklich nur auf Meerforelle oder evtl. auf Rapfen. Ich denke die Aktion ist für eine "flotte" Führung konzipiert und ist für mich eher nichts für Hechte oder gar Zander. Wenn jerken dann mit richtigen Jerks, idealerweise Suspender, die nicht so schnell und plötzlich absinken.


----------



## jkc (4. Oktober 2022)

Gibt halt keine klassischen Jerks die sich an die 100m werfen lassen, nech.
Die langsam sinkenden Spökets lassen sich sehr flach fischen, 20cm Lauftiefe oder so.


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Oktober 2022)

Hat hier eigentlich schon jemand mal die Spöket-Versionen mit Tauchschaufel gefischt? Die gibt es offenbar auch als Deep Diver.

Habe bislang nur die normalen und daher keine Erfahrung mit den Schauflern.


----------



## jkc (4. Oktober 2022)

Habe den größten flachlaufenden mit Schaufel, fliegt nicht besser als andere Wobbler dieser Größe, überschlägt auch, läuft trotzdem sehr verhalten und die Schaufel wirkt auf mich auch sehr billig / instabil. Das Geld kann man besser anlegen.

Grüße


----------



## Waidbruder (4. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Gibt halt keine klassischen Jerks die sich an die 100m werfen lassen, nech.
> Die langsam sinkenden Spökets lassen sich sehr flach fischen, 20cm Lauftiefe oder so.


Einen Jerk 100 Meter weit werfen? Wozu soll das gut sein und wie soll man den Biss überhaupt auf die Distanz verwerten?


----------



## jkc (4. Oktober 2022)

Natürlich gibt's da Fehlbisse, gibt's ja überall sonst auch. Ob es Sinn macht auf besonders große Distanzen zu angeln soll jeder selbst entscheiden, wenn das nichts für dich ist, kann ich gut damit leben.


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Habe den größten flachlaufenden mit Schaufel, fliegt nicht besser als andere Wobbler dieser Größe, überschlägt auch, läuft trotzdem sehr verhalten und die Schaufel wirkt auf mich auch sehr billig / instabil. Das Geld kann man besser anlegen.



Alles klar und vielen Dank - dann investiere ich bei Gelegenheit lieber in was anderes.


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt's da Fehlbisse, gibt's ja überall sonst auch. Ob es Sinn macht auf besonders große Distanzen zu angeln soll jeder selbst entscheiden, wenn das nichts für dich ist, kann ich gut damit leben.



Genau. Ich will auch Extrem-Fernartillerie in meinen Boxen haben - um bei Bedarf einfach Distanz rausholen zu können, was nur geht.

Bei Nicht-Extremprügeln finde ich es sehr angenehm, dass man die Dinger mit sehr wenig Wurfenergie bzw. unterladener Rute (falls man mal nen kleineren Spöket an ne stärkere Rute hängen will - z. B. als Option zur Brutfisch-Zeit, wenn mit größeren Hauptködern gerade nicht viel gehen sollte) noch anständig auf Weite bringt.

Kommt darum zwischendurch auch ganz gut, um sich bei hoher Wurffrequenz mal etwas zu erholen - so lasch wirft man sonst kaum so weit.

Ist jetzt nicht einer meiner Immer-Standardköder, aber mal ne nette Abwechslungs- bzw. Spezial-Option (wenn wirklich Wurfweite gefragt ist).


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Oktober 2022)

Jungs, ich danke Euch für den Rat und ich muss mal anerkennen, dass sich die fachlichen Kompetenzen der "KöderNerds" hier richtig auftun 

Super!

R. S.


----------



## Riesenangler (8. Oktober 2022)

Bevor ich noch nen Threat etöffnen, wende ich mich mal an den Stammtisch und zwar an die Zanderprofis, die den Zettis mit Pose und Köfis nachstellen. Ich mache das ja erst seit zwei Wochen mit der Pose auf Zander angeln und bin mir daher nicht ganz so sicher ob ich das Posengewicht nicht ne Nummer zu fett gewählt habe. Ich fische ne zwölf Grammer. Ist das Ok, oder zu heftig? Wie immer Danke für eure Antworten und Petri.


----------



## hanzz (8. Oktober 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Bevor ich noch nen Threat etöffnen, wende ich mich mal an den Stammtisch und zwar an die Zanderprofis, die den Zettis mit Pose und Köfis nachstellen. Ich mache das ja erst seit zwei Wochen mit der Pose auf Zander angeln und bin mir daher nicht ganz so sicher ob ich das Posengewicht nicht ne Nummer zu fett gewählt habe. Ich fische ne zwölf Grammer. Ist das Ok, oder zu heftig? Wie immer Danke für eure Antworten und Petri.


Kommt ja immer auch auf das Gewicht des Köfis an, aber wenn ich mir die Holländer, die mit Pose auf Zander fischen anschaue, sieht man da eher ganz lange, schlanke und leichtere Posen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Oktober 2022)

Moin, 
Eben am See nur einen Biss bekommen, 
war ein Drill auf Biegen und Brechen an der Barsch Rute. 

Der Fisch ging gleich in 2 Kraut Bänke und ich musste an die Grenze des Gerätes gehen, um ihn loszubekommen. 

Aber es klappte und ich konnte einen
schönen Barsch landen. 

34er bei 604g.

R.S.


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Oktober 2022)

Auf Zander fische ich ganz normale, knicklicht-fähige Waggler mit max. 5 g Tragkraft. Köfi auf Grund abgelegt und per Ankerschrot vor dem Stahlvorfach gegen Verdriften gesichert.

Funktioniert komplett problemlos.

Muss allerdings keine Monstertiefen überwinden und fische damit ausschließlich im Nahbereich vom Ufer aus.

Diese langen Antennen-Zanderposen à la Holland mag ich gar nicht, die machen mir zu viel Wurfprobleme im Vergleich zu normalen Wagglern (IMO viel zu sperrig und lang).

Die sind meist auch noch Seitenläufer, was ich in Verbindung mit der langen Antenne gleich zweimal nicht mag (--> zu viel potenzieller Tüddel-Stress).


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (11. Oktober 2022)

Bei uns im ist in einem oder mehreren Weiher(n) der Wasserspiegel wegen des langen und trockenen Sommers um mindestens 50 cm gefallen, jetzt ist er nur noch um 50cm und am Mönch bestenfalls 75 cm flach. 

Würde trotzdem gerne Zander und Wels beangeln, dachte von der Strategie an Dead-Baiting an freier Schnur.... Das Gewässer ist nicht groß, etwa 1,4 ha, abzüglich des fehlenden Wassers sinds jetzt noch etwa 1,2 ha. 
Die Köfis sollen tiefgefroren bis in Gewässermitte ausgeworfen werden, Schnur ist 0,22er geflochtene. 

Mit Hindernissen ist unter Wasser nicht zu rechnen. Dachte noch daran, die Köfis in einem kleinen Behälter mit Wasser einzufrieren, um an das entsprechend notwendige Wg zu kommen. 
Würdet ihr meiner Strategie so zustimmen?  Wie soll ich die Ruten ablegen, müssen/sollen die Spitzen Richtung Köder zeigen oder soll ich sie steiler stellen? 

Nehme 3,5 Ibs 12 ft. Karpfenruten und gefischt soll in einem Bereich von etwa 25m vom Ufer werden.


----------



## jkc (11. Oktober 2022)

Eis schwimmt, bin mir mit sicher ob das dann hinhaut, vielleicht sicherheitshalber Sand oder Kies mit einfrieren, wobei ich wahrscheinlich der Einfachheit halber nen kleines Blei montieren würde wenn das Gewicht der Köfis nicht ausreicht.
1,2 ha sind 100 x 120m,bei solchen Pfützen bin ich grundsätzlich skeptisch was das Raubfischpotential angeht...
Zur Bissanzeige würde ich die Ruten flach aufbauen und auf den Köder ausrichten, Rollenbügel offen, wenn nötig Schnur leicht anklippen / gegen herunterspringen von der Rolle sichern.

Grüße


----------



## Mikesch (11. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> ...
> Würde trotzdem gerne Zander und Wels beangeln, dachte von der Strategie an Dead-Baiting an freier Schnur.... Das Gewässer ist nicht groß, etwa 1,4 ha, abzüglich des fehlenden Wassers sinds jetzt noch etwa 1,2 ha.
> Die Köfis sollen tiefgefroren bis in Gewässermitte ausgeworfen werden, .... Dachte noch daran, die Köfis in einem kleinen Behälter mit Wasser einzufrieren, um an das entsprechend notwendige Wg zu kommen.
> ...


Lege in einen Pappbecher etliche Kieselsteine, etwas Wasser einfüllen und den am Vorfach montierten Köderfisch dazu. 
Ohne Becher auswerfen, und nicht zu oft. Nicht dass du den Weiher mit Kies auffüllst.   Das funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut.

jkc : Falls Waller besetzt wurden, "natürliches" Vorkommen schließe ich aus, können die bei entsprechendem Futterangebot schon ordentlich abwachsen.

Aus unserem kleinen Vereinssee wurde in diesem Jahr ein illegal besetzter Waller mit 1,5m gefangen, der Größere schwimmt leider noch.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,

wir hatten heute im Verein das "Abfischen". Ich war mit einem Kumpel am alten LDM-Kanal, der fing 8 und ich 6 Hechtlein und jeder hatte etwa nochmal soviel Kontakte, da war aber nichts über 60 cm dabei . Möchte wissen, wo sich die größeren Hecht versteckt hatten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## bobbl (16. Oktober 2022)

Am LDM sind die sehr gut versteckt.


----------



## silverfish (16. Oktober 2022)

Am OHK heute mehrmals Rapfen geraubt . Ein kurzen Rupfer auf n 35gr Smelt . Sonst nichts. Hatte mir extra das kleine Doppelglas mitgenommen um zu beobachten. Mit 3m Rute und 0.10 Geflochtener kam ich auch an den breitesten Stellen bis auf die andere Seite.
Das Gestehe auf den Steinen iss nix mehr für mich.


----------



## Slappy (17. Oktober 2022)

Guten Morgen. 








Mal schauen ob die Barsche wach sind​


----------



## Slappy (17. Oktober 2022)

Ich würde sagen, ja! 





Hoffentlich kommen noch paar​


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. Oktober 2022)

Petri! Ist das ein Steinbruchsee, tief?


----------



## hanzz (17. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Petri! Ist das ein Steinbruchsee, tief?


Das ist da, wo sich Old Shatterhand und Winnetou die Hand reichen.


----------



## Slappy (17. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Das ist da, wo sich Old Shatterhand und Winnetou die Hand reichen.


Korrekt 



Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Petri! Ist das ein Steinbruchsee, tief?


Die tiefste stelle ist 24m tief. Der Großteil liegt so bei ca 10-14m


Es gab noch 2 Anfang 20er. Ansonsten konnte ich viel Fisch sehen, aber keinen mehr fangen. 
Die Jungfische sind auch dieses Jahr in sehr großer Stückzahl vertreten. Ein Schwarm von ca 200 kleinen Fischen wurde von ca 10 Barschen und 2 Forellen bewacht. Ab und an schoßen die Fische dann mal rein in den Schwarm und nahmen sich etwas. Die passenden Gufi hatte ich natürlich nicht mitgenommen. Immerhin wollte ich schauen ob die 40er noch zu finden sind... Aber die ließen sich nicht Blicken. Es war herrlich. Sonne pur, T-Shirt und ein wenig Ruhe. Mehr braucht man nicht


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. Oktober 2022)

Sehr interessant geschildert! Früher habe ich solche Steinbruchseen betaucht, die lagen in Höhen von 600-800m.
Fische habe ich dort nicht viele gesehen, ab und zu einen Barsch, viele Kleinfische und einmal 2 größere Goldfische, evtl. Kois oder einfarbige Goldkarpfen...

Interessant, was ich in denen so alles entdeckt habe: Versenkte Motorräder, Kisten mit Werkzeug und Küchengeräte (Gußeiserne Pfannen und Töpfe) und Zubehör, gestapelte Schienen, mal eine Lore. Aber auch Waffen, Munition, Fahrzeugreste und Ausrüstung aus dem WK 2....


----------



## Slappy (17. Oktober 2022)

Ja, hier sind auch paar interessante Sachen unter Wasser... Die Taucher haben mir mal Bilder und Videos gezeigt. 

Auf die Fläche gesehen, gibt es auch in diesem Steinbruch nicht super viel Fisch. 
Ich liebe aber die Atmosphere dort. Und es gibt zumindest die realistische Chance auf Barsch


----------



## silverfish (18. Oktober 2022)

Zum Thema Grundel mal ne Zwischenfrage.Hat schon jemand mit Grundel als Anstecker eine Grundel(Raubgrundel) gefangen ? Auf Gummi gehen Die Ja auch.


----------



## jkc (19. Oktober 2022)

Ich weiß nicht ob "als Anstecker" lebendig meint, wenn ja, dann nein, auf tote Grundel aber ja und mit etwa fingernagelgroßen Stücken sogar schon gezielt drauf geangelt.

Grüße


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (19. Oktober 2022)

Habe auch mit anderen Köfis wie Gründlinge (ca. 7cm) Raubgrundeln ab 12 cm aufwärts gefangen! Die haun da drauf, daß sogar eine 3,5 Ibs Karpfenrute so einen Grundelbiss  sehr deutlich anzeigt!


----------



## silverfish (19. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob "als Anstecker" lebendig meint, wenn ja, dann nein, auf tote Grundel aber ja und mit etwa fingernagelgroßen Stücken sogar schon gezielt drauf geangelt.
> 
> Grüße


Natürlich toter Köderfisch .Wo darf man denn noch mit Lebendem angeln ???


----------



## jkc (19. Oktober 2022)

Joar, verboten ist ja nicht gleich ausgerottet.


----------



## MarkusZ (19. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Wo darf man denn noch mit Lebendem angeln ???


In Baden Württemberg ?


Zumindest wenn ein vernünftiger Grund gegeben ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Oktober 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> In Baden Württemberg ?
> 
> 
> Zumindest wenn ein vernünftiger Grund gegeben ist.


Ja stimmt, ist aber eher theoretischer Natur.
Aber lass dich damit erwischen und du bist fällig!
An meinem Gewässer machen dies dennoch Einige und ich habe damit kein Problem, vor allem wenn es auf Waller geht.
Da fault dir ein toter Köfi eher vom Haken, als das da ein Waller drauf beißen würde.

§ 3
Fischerei mit Angeln
(3) Das Fischen mit dem lebenden Köderfisch ist unzulässig, soweit es den §§ 1 und 17 des Tierschutzgesetzes widerspricht, insbesondere wenn kein vernünftiger Grund vorliegt. Soweit die Verwendung lebender Köderfische zulässig ist, dürfen sie nur am Maul oder am Rücken angehängt werden; sie sind sicher zu befestigen.


Jürgen

Edit by Mod!
Keine links zum "Netzwerk" bitte!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (22. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage zum Deadbaitangeln auf Zander im Kanal: Wo sollte ich die Montagen ablegen, etwa 1-2 Meter unterhalb der Steinschüttung, auf der Schräge in etwa 2-3m Tiefe? 

Ist wohl auch abhängig von der Tageszeit, evtl. im Dunkeln /in der Dämmerung flacher ablegen und im hellen die Fische dann besser in der Fahrrinne,  evtl. im Wendebecken beangeln? Alternativ wollte ich an der oberen Einfahrt einer Schleuse ansitzen, etwa dort, wo die Schüttung in die Spundwand übergeht.
Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen mit Fängen von guten Fischen (60+)?


----------



## Ruttentretzer (22. Oktober 2022)

In dem Kanal hab ich seit 3 Jahren keine Z-Erfahrung mehr. Ein Kumpel hat vor ca. 2 Wochen einen 65er erwischt. 3m auf Grund. 23 Uhr.
Seitdem nichts mehr.


----------



## jkc (23. Oktober 2022)

Nils Master suckt 




Nachdem ich gestern fast wieder Mal eine Schaufel verloren hätte wird jetzt verschraubt...


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Oktober 2022)

Du überforderst die armen Dinger. Sind wohl nicht für Hardcore-Angler gemacht.


----------



## jkc (23. Oktober 2022)

Dann sollte man das Ding definitiv nicht Invincible nennen


----------



## fishhawk (23. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


jkc schrieb:


> nicht Invincible nennen


Ich glaube der Name wurde mit ner anderen Intention gewählt.

Sonst hieße er vermutlich "indestructible" .


----------



## Matthias_R (25. Oktober 2022)

Was ganz anderes: ist ja immer wieder Thema: schnelle Köderwechsel, wenn's nicht läuft, oder Ausdauer...
Ich habe in den letzten Wochen ganz gut Barsche gefangen. Ich habe dabei oft gewechselt. Keine Bisse? Köderwechsel, andere Tiefe, andere Farbe, andere Action. Paar Bisse, dann nix, dann Wechseln, dann wieder das gleiche...


----------



## jkc (25. Oktober 2022)

Wenn's nicht läuft Köder fischen die man kennt und denen man vertraut. Wenn's gut läuft kann man ausprobieren.
Es gibt eigentlich sehr, sehr wenige Angeltage an denen ich mehr als drei bis fünf Köder brauche.
Aber so richtig gibt's da auch nicht die korrekte Lösung, wenn das Bauchgefühl nicht passt, hilft es auch nicht sich auf drei Köder zu beschränken.


----------



## Matthias_R (25. Oktober 2022)

Na ja, es ist ja nicht nur das Vertrauen. Es sind ja Action, Lauftiefe, Farbe, die darüber entscheiden, ob der Fisch Lust hat....
Wenn man an den Fischen vorbei angelt, lâuft ja nix.


----------



## jkc (25. Oktober 2022)

Also bei Farbe bin ich raus


----------



## Matthias_R (26. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Also bei Farbe bin ich raus


Warum?


----------



## jkc (26. Oktober 2022)

Weil ich nicht an Farbe glaube, ich mir zum Sport gemacht habe vermeintlich fängige Farben zu widerlegen und in meiner gesamten Angelkarriere noch keine 3 Tage erlebt habe, an denen man überhaupt auf die Idee hätte kommen können, dass bestimmte Farben besser fangen als andere.


----------



## alexpp (26. Oktober 2022)

Wenn mit der Farbe der Köder alles geklärt ist  was haltet ihr von Lockstoffen für Raubfische Barsch, Zander und Hecht ?
Falls sie im Durchschnitt doch zu mehr Bissen führen, welche Aromen sind eher zu bevorzugen ?
Muss gestehen die Lockstoffe noch nie benutzt zu haben, nun aber paar Tuben für pelagisch und vertikal bestellt.


----------



## Matthias_R (26. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Weil ich nicht an Farbe glaube, ich mir zum Sport gemacht habe vermeintlich fängige Farben zu widerlegen und in meiner gesamten Angelkarriere noch keine 3 Tage erlebt habe, an denen man überhaupt auf die Idee hätte kommen können, dass bestimmte Farben besser fangen als andere.


Hm. 
 Mir scheint es, dass grelle Farben in trübem Wasser eher die Aufmerksamkeit der Fische anziehen,  bei Sonne und klarem Wasser aber eine gewisse Scheuchwirkung haben können.
Insofern denke ich, daß was dran ist an der "Lehrmeinung":. Helles Wasser und gedeckte Farbe, schlecht sichtiges Wasser grelle Farbe.


----------



## jkc (26. Oktober 2022)

Jo, und dann geht einer hin und fängt als einziger von drei Leuten ne Mefo im glasklaren Wasser und besten Sichtbedingungen bei Sonneneinstrahlung auf nen fluofarbenen Spöket am viel zu großen Snap und lachstauglichem Vorfach. Während die anderen beiden schön alles inklusive Köderfarbe lehrbuchmäßig abgestimmt haben.
Nur ein Beispiel von vielen.


----------



## Snâsh (26. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Jo, und dann geht einer hin und fängt als einziger von drei Leuten ne Mefo im glasklaren Wasser und besten Sichtbedingungen bei Sonneneinstrahlung auf nen fluofarbenen Spöket am viel zu großen Snap und lachstauglichem Vorfach. Während die anderen beiden schön alles inklusive Köderfarbe lehrbuchmäßig abgestimmt haben.
> Nur ein Beispiel von vielen.


Oder alle Schleppen am Bergsee auf Seeforellen und ich auf Hecht.
Wer fängt die Seeforelle mit Stahlvorfach an 0,24er geflochtener und nem Tiefläufer im glasklaren Wasser?


----------



## jkc (26. Oktober 2022)

Ryt, Fische lesen leider oder zum Glück keine Lehrbücher


----------



## DenizJP (26. Oktober 2022)

Dass die Praxis der Theorie folgt..davon hab ich mich schon lange verabschiedet..


----------



## Matthias_R (26. Oktober 2022)

Nun ja...
Es sind schon Barsche auf Mais und Schleien und Plötzen auf Gummifisch.
Trotzdem wird man eher mit Gummi auf Barsch und mit Mais auf Plötze Angeln...


----------



## Nasser Fisch (28. Oktober 2022)

Moin


Thema Farbe und Angelpraxis - die letzten Tage war ich im Hafen jiggen. Ein paar schöne fette Barsche und zwei Zander (50/54'er) konnte ich überlisten. Alle bissen auf den gleichen Gummifisch bis ich einen Hänger hatte und der Gummifisch verloren ging. Da ich keinen Ersatz in der gleichen Farbe hatte wurde von hellgrün auf Grau/Rot gewechselt. Was soll ich sagen, die Barsche und Zander hat die andere Farbe nicht interessiert, die bissen einfach weiter. Gestern Nachmittag/Abend bekam ich zum ersten Mal seit zwei Wochen keinen einzigen Biss. Es war völlig egal welche Farbe, Größe oder mit welcher Art und Weise ich den Gummi präsentiert habe. Da war nix zu Machen – die Fische hatten null Bock. Das sieht Morgen vielleicht schon wieder anders aus – das ist das Schöne am Hobby.


Petri und beste Grüße


----------



## Juma2110 (28. Oktober 2022)

Hallo ihr alle , wollte mal berichten wie es letztens in Holland war (wenn das hier erlaubt ist ) ,
meine Freundin und ich waren dort an einem Großen See Spinnfischen und hatten ein paar echt tolle Tage, einige gute Hechte gefangen , aber der Knaller waren die Barsche : 2x konnte ich meinen PB verbessern , meine Freundin endlich ihren ersten Barsch , der war direkt mal 35cm und dann kam der Sturm auf und die ganz großen Barsche fingen an zu beissen , einen 45er einen 47er und dann fing meine Freundin ihren 2. Barsch des Lebens und direkt nen 48er ! Sie hat den Angelschein nichtmal 1 Jahr und schlägt so zu . Liegt wohl am guten Lehrer ;-) gebissen hatten die Großbarsche auf Prollex-Spinner und einer auf Gummifisch, so kanns immer sein . Hier noch ein paar Bilder , Grüße Juan


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Oktober 2022)

Dickes Petri, 
Dann kommt ja bald ne Watts App von Zeck und PläätenSep is arbeitslos... 

Ganz tolle Fänge Ihr Beiden 

R. S.


----------



## Fishhunter97 (31. Oktober 2022)

Moin in die Runde,

Ich habe da mal ne Frage an die erfahreneren Angler unter euch.
Ich Angle seit diesem Jahr auf Raubfisch, aber meine Fänge sind wirklich unterirdisch. Sprich aus ca10. Tagen nur 2 Mini Barsche und einen mini Hecht. 

Kann es sein, dass ich einfach zu kompliziert angle ? Ich habe sämtliche Finesse-Montagen ausprobiert und auch schon sehr viel Tackle gekauft.

Meint ihr, dass ein Gummifisch am Jig-Kopf, Wobbler und evtl. noch Blinker für den Anfang die bessere Option ist ? Auch grade um in das ganze Thema hinein zu kommen ?

oder sollte ich weiter probieren und testen ?

Ich gehe meist an unseren Vereinsseen los und bin dann so 2-4 Stunden unterwegs..

Danke!


----------



## fishhawk (31. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


Fishhunter97 schrieb:


> Ich gehe meist an unseren Vereinsseen los und bin dann so 2-4 Stunden unterwegs..


Wie angeln denn die anderen Vereinsmitglieder?

Wenn  die mit anderen Methoden deutlich erfolgreicher sind, könntest Du versuchen die zu imitieren.

Wenn die Masse der Angler über schlechte Fänge klagt, macht es m.E.  durchaus Sinn, anders zu angeln als der Rest.


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Oktober 2022)

Fishhunter97 schrieb:


> Ich habe sämtliche Finesse-Montagen ausprobiert und auch schon sehr viel Tackle gekauft.


Genau wie mein Kollege, der seit diesem Jahr an meinem Baggersee angelt.
Nachdem ich ihm eine gute Barschrute empfohlen habe, hat er mit diesem Finnesse Kram zwar fünf gerade maßige Hechte gefangen, aber keinen einzigen Barsch, ein paar Zwerge mal ausgenommen.
Beharrlich parkt er dann seinen Kram dort im Kraut!
Mein Rat es mal mit Spinnern oder kleinen Blinkern zu versuchen wurde bisher ignoriert.
Ich lache ihn inzwischen aus, wenn er wieder mit sonem neuen Kreature Köder daher kommt!
Mal abwarten, ob jetzt dann bald Erfolge zu verzeichnen sind, weil das Kraut ja langsam zusammen fällt?

Jürgen


----------



## Fishhunter97 (31. Oktober 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nachdem ich ihm eine gute Barschrute empfohlen habe, hat er mit diesem Finnesse Kram zwar fünf gerade maßige Hechte gefangen, aber keinen einzigen Barsch, ein paar Zwerge mal ausgenommen.


Das beschreibt es perfekt  man will ja immer die neuen "Wunderköder", weil die fangen besser als alles andere 

Ich bin langsam echt soweit, erstmal die Basics mit dem Gummifisch am Jigkopf, Wobbler und Blinker zu lernen, bevor ich den ganzen anderen Kram weiter studiere.

Kann ja kaum schlechter laufen


----------



## Angler2097 (31. Oktober 2022)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle erstmal auf "bewährte" Köder setzen. Wenn sich die Erfolge einstellen, kannst du was Neues ausprobieren


----------



## Finke20 (3. November 2022)

Guten Abend, ich bin heute auch nochmal los gewesen. Gestern hatte ich auch einige Barsche doch sie sind relativ klein gewesen bis 20 cm. Ich habe den Tipp bekommen, dass die größeren Exenplare früh am Morgen beißen. Also heute schon kurz nach 7:00 Uhr am Wasser angekommen. Ja und die Fische sind heute größer als am Vortag. Was noch entscheidet gewesen ist, ist der Köder. Ich fische sonst gern die Reins Rockvibe Shad in 3" Green Pumpki, doch heute kamen Hog Impact 3" in der gleichen Farbe zum Einsatz. Die Fische bissen ausnahmslos auf dem Hog Impact. Zu 9 Uhr ist es dann vorbei und die kleinen sind wieder schneller. 














Es lief heute ganz gut, nicht so riesig wie der Brocken von Silvio.i aber ich bin zufrieden
.


----------



## Matthias_R (8. November 2022)

Knotenlos-Verbinder oder Knoten?
Worin besteht denn der tiefere Sinn dieser No-Knots?
Es ist doch noch mehr Gerödel in der Montage. In den Barschruten hab ich sowieso das Fluovorfach direkt in die Schnur geknotet, in der Hechtrute ist ein Wirbel mit Snap eingeknotet. Trägt nicht so auf...


----------



## fishhawk (8. November 2022)

Hallo,


Matthias_R schrieb:


> Worin besteht denn der tiefere Sinn dieser No-Knots?


Da nicht alle Verbindungsknoten von jedem Angler so gut gebunden werden, dass die Reißfestigkeit nicht leidet, weichen die auf no-knot aus..


----------



## Snâsh (9. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da nicht alle Verbindungsknoten von jedem Angler so gut gebunden werden, dass die Reißfestigkeit nicht leidet, weichen die auf no-knot aus..


Richtig, oder man möchte öfter Wechseln und nimmt ein No-Knot und hängt en Stahlvorfach / Fluoro ein. Zusätzlich Knote ich nicht gerne Geflecht direkt an Stahl (Wirbel). Entweder Geflecht -> Knoten direkt an Fluoro + Snap oder ich hänge Stahl noch einmal kurz in den Snap und Fische die Hechtverdächtigen Stellen mal kurz mit nem Wobbler aus, bevor ich auf Zander weitermache.


----------



## jkc (9. November 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Zusätzlich Knote ich nicht gerne Geflecht direkt an Stahl (Wirbel).


Ne vollkommen unbegründete Sorge, meine Versuche Knoten an Wirbel vs. Knotenlosverbinder gingen alle zu Gunsten des Knotens aus.
Geflochtene an Fluo ist da meiner Ansicht nach wesentlich höher Fehler- / Risikobehaftet.

Grüße


----------



## alexpp (9. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Knotenlos-Verbinder oder Knoten?
> Worin besteht denn der tiefere Sinn dieser No-Knots?


Bequemlichkeit? 
Wenn Stahlvorfach im Spiel ist, bisher immer mit Knotenlosverbindern.
Hätte eigentlich auch gerne im Dunklen auf Zander verwendet, aber in dem Fall würde Stahl zu oft den Spitzenring malträtieren.


----------



## Angler2097 (9. November 2022)

Mach doch einfach ne Gummiperle vor das Stahlvorfach.


----------



## Taxidermist (9. November 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Bequemlichkeit?
> Wenn Stahlvorfach im Spiel ist, bisher immer mit Knotenlosverbindern.
> Hätte eigentlich auch gerne im Dunklen auf Zander verwendet, aber in dem Fall würde Stahl zu oft den Spitzenring malträtieren.


Ich habe dafür vorwiegend Nachts vor dem Knotless noch eine Gummiperle aufgezogen.


----------



## Snâsh (9. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ne vollkommen unbegründete Sorge, meine Versuche Knoten an Wirbel vs. Knotenlosverbinder gingen alle zu Gunsten des Knotens aus.
> Geflochtene an Fluo ist da meiner Ansicht nach wesentlich höher Fehler- / Risikobehaftet.
> 
> Grüße


Na dann habe ich dafür einfach noch nicht den richtigen Knoten gefunden. Ich gehe aber halt auch nur wirklich selten Gezielt auf Hecht, da die Flüsse hier mehr Zanderpotenzial haben. Irgendwann buche ich mir mal ein nächtliches Gummiboot-Guiding bei dir und Rudere deine restlichen Kilometer voll. Da lerne ich dann wie man richtig auf Hecht angelt


----------



## alexpp (9. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe dafür vorwiegend Nachts vor dem Knotless noch eine Gummiperle aufgezogen.


Hatte es mal mit zu kleinen Gummistoppern probiert und dann sein lassen. Aber das geht natürlich.


----------



## jkc (9. November 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> ... Rudere deine restlichen Kilometer voll.


Geht dann halt nicht auf meinen Ticker,  als ich letztens mit nem Kumpel unterwegs war, bin ich komplett alles gerudert, damit die Rechnung einfach bleibt.


----------



## Taxidermist (9. November 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Hatte es mal mit zu kleinen Gummistoppern probiert und dann sein lassen. Aber das geht natürlich.


Die Perlen welche ich verwende haben ungefähr 0,5 cm, diese gibt es im Wallerbereich.
Schützen den Spitzenring übrigens auch vor einem versehentlich eingekurbelten Wirbel.

Jürgen


----------



## alexpp (9. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die Perlen welche ich verwende haben ungefähr 0,5 cm, diese gibt es im Wallerbereich.
> Schützen den Spitzenring übrigens auch vor einem versehentlich eingekurbelten Wirbel.
> 
> Jürgen


Hätte ich eine Rute a la "Evergreen Salty Sensation Mighty Huntsman" verwendet, wäre es mit zu kleinen Stoppern nicht passiert. Die Ringe muss man sich fast schon unter einer Lupe betrachten


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. November 2022)

Ich ziehe ein Stückchen durchsichtigen Silikonschlauch über den NK bis auf das erste Wirbelöhr des Stahlvorfachs. Schützt den Spitzenring zuverlässig und wiegt im Wasser so gut wie nichts.

Selbst kleine Perlen vor dem NK mag ich nicht, sind mir zu klobig.

Ich bevorzuge auch NK - mit kalten Fingern bei Mieswetter usw. erachte ich da die Fehlerwahrscheinlichkeit geringer als beim Anknoten. Fische sowieso ausschließlich Stahl - wenn dieser im Eimer, wird eben fix ein neues Vorfach angewickelt.


----------



## Raven87 (10. November 2022)

Moin moin zusammen,

ich brauche mal etwas Unterstützung bzw. Kaufberatung und hoffe, dass ich hier richtig bin. Ich hatte mir vor einigen Jahren zwei Spinnruten gekauft, ohne vorher durch zu blicken, dass es für 1 Mio. Anwendungsfälle 10 Mio. Ruten gibt 
Ich hatte mir damals zwei ziemlich harte Bretter gekauft (Fox rage prism X; einmal als medium-light und einmal als power Spin). Für Gummifische sind die echt ganz gut, also das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis stimmt.

Was ich aber suche ist eine eher weichere Rute für Wobbler und Spinner und evtl. für den ganzen anderen Krams. Dafür taugen die Ruten nun wirklich nicht.
Konkret suche ich: Erstmal eine Rute mit 2,6 - 2,7 m Länge, Preis: 100-200€, WG ganz grob 10 - 50g

Ich hatte schon bei Sportex geschaut (Curve Spin RS-2, Black Arrow oder Black Pearl) bin mir aber total unsicher. Shimano geht meiner Meinung nach auch im er, aber auch da blicke ich nicht durch. Die Rute Lieblingsköder Ultraboost soll ja klasse sein, aber wohl auch eher für Gummifische…


----------



## alexpp (10. November 2022)

Die genannten Ruten kenne ich nicht, Du benötigst eine nicht zu straffe und nicht zu spitzenbetonte Rute. Ein Extrembeispiel ist die alte Zanderkant 1.0, mit dem angegebenen min. WG hat die einfach nichts zu tun. Ich verwende dafür die Shimano Dialuna und Lunamis S90L und S90ML, sind etwas straffer als die üblichen L und ML. Von Daiwa fallen mir die Lexa und Luvias ein.


----------



## Raven87 (10. November 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Die genannten Ruten kenne ich nicht, Du benötigst eine nicht zu straffe und nicht zu spitzenbetonte Rute. Ein Extrembeispiel ist die alte Zanderkant 1.0, mit dem angegebenen min. WG hat die einfach nichts zu tun. Ich verwende dafür die Shimano Dialuna und Lunamis S90L und S90ML, sind etwas straffer als die üblichen L und ML. Von Daiwa fallen mir die Lexa und Luvias ein.


Die Lunamis gefällt mir sehr und da scheint alles zu passen, nur der Preis schockt mich. Für so einen Gelegenheitsspinner wie mich auf jeden Fall zu viel. Bei der Dialuna wäre ich mit dem entsprechendem Wurfgewicht bei 2,9m, was mir zu lang wäre.

Edit: habe noch die Shimano Sustain 810M gefunden, aber 7-28g erscheint mir für eine Hecht- und Zanderrute etwas schwach!?


----------



## alexpp (10. November 2022)

Den S90ML würde ich ein Wurfgewicht bis 40g geben. 30g werfen sie noch sehr gut.


----------



## Slappy (10. November 2022)

Raven87 schrieb:


> Lieblingsköder Ultraboost soll ja klasse sein, aber wohl auch eher für Gummifische…


Da hab ich die Allround von. 
Ist jetzt vermutlich nicht die die du meinst, aber dennoch mag ich mein Senf dazu geben. 
WG bis 30g fühlt sich mit 12-21g am wohlsten meiner Meinung nach. Die Spitze ist so weich das ich die ungern zum Jiggen nehme. Dadurch ist es aber eine perfekte, ich nenn es jetzt mal Vibrationsrute. Die puffert extrem gut ab. Hab die immer dabei um mit Spinjigs, Zikaden, Chatterbaits und Crankbaits / Wobblern zu angeln. 
Für Barsch und Forelle sehr gut. Zander und Hecht hatte ich mit ihr noch nicht das Vergnügen. Aber einen 150cm langen und 10cm starken Ast konnte ich bei leichter Strömung schon ans Ufer holen


----------



## Raven87 (10. November 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Da hab ich die Allround von.
> Ist jetzt vermutlich nicht die die du meinst, aber dennoch mag ich mein Senf dazu geben.
> WG bis 30g fühlt sich mit 12-21g am wohlsten meiner Meinung nach. Die Spitze ist so weich das ich die ungern zum Jiggen nehme. Dadurch ist es aber eine perfekte, ich nenn es jetzt mal Vibrationsrute. Die puffert extrem gut ab. Hab die immer dabei um mit Spinjigs, Zikaden, Chatterbaits und Crankbaits / Wobblern zu angeln.
> Für Barsch und Forelle sehr gut. Zander und Hecht hatte ich mit ihr noch nicht das Vergnügen. Aber einen 150cm langen und 10cm starken Ast konnte ich bei leichter Strömung schon ans Ufer holen



ja das habe ich auch schon gedacht auf die Ultraboost Allround zu gehen. Nur würde ich dann ja gezielt auf größere Fische gehen, hmmm



alexpp schrieb:


> Den S90ML würde ich ein Wurfgewicht bis 40g geben. 30g werfen sie noch sehr gut.



Also würdest du der Rute auch nen Meterhecht zutrauen?


----------



## alexpp (10. November 2022)

Schau mal hier. Die S90ML ist nicht schwächer, als die Daiwa Lexa bis 50g.
Einen 1,2m Hecht hatte ich mit der gezeigten Lexa bis 35g landen können, aber in solchen Fällen darf man nicht zu viele Fehler im Drill machen, das Geflecht war mit #1.5 vergleichsweise dick.


----------



## Raven87 (10. November 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Schau mal hier. Die S90ML ist nicht schwächer, als die Daiwa Lexa bis 50g.
> Einen 1,2m Hecht hatte ich mit der gezeigten Lexa bis 35g landen können, aber in solchen Fällen darf man nicht zu viele Fehler im Drill machen, das Geflecht war mit #1.5 vergleichsweise dick.


Da hast du dir ja richtig Arbeit gemacht. Danke dafür 
Also kann man sagen, dass die Sustain in 7- 28 gar nicht so verkehrt ist für mein Vorhaben?
Du wohnst nicht zufällig im Rheinland und hast Lust, dass ich deine Ruten begrabbel?


----------



## alexpp (10. November 2022)

Zur Sustain kann ich nichts sagen. Das WG der Wolfsbarschruten wie Dialuna und Lunamis ist nicht unbedingt mit anderen Shimano Rutenserien gleichzusetzen.


----------



## Raven87 (10. November 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Zur Sustain kann ich nichts sagen. Das WG der Wolfsbarschruten wie Dialuna und Lunamis ist nicht unbedingt mit anderen Shimano Rutenserien gleichzusetzen.


Hoppla, bin etwas durcheinander gekommen. Stimmt du hattest dich auf die S90ML bezogen und ich auf die 810M (Suistain). Die S90ML ist ja vom Wurgewicht noch ein Stück höher als die Suistain. Letztere wäre dann eher raus würde ich sagen!
bleibt also noch die Lieblingsköder Allround und um eine Neue ins Spiel zu bringen die Shimano Beastmaster FX in 2,7m, 14 - 42g moderat/fast


----------



## Slappy (10. November 2022)

Wine wichtige Sache ist mir noch eingefallen. 
Es kommt sehr drauf an welche Köder du angeln möchtest. Ich hatte letztens einen größeren Chatterbait dran, der hat die Rute schon ganz schön geforsert durch seinen Wiederstand. Aber im Spitzen Winkel geführt ging das aber auch ohne Probleme. 
Wenn du die Chance hast, schau dir die in natura mal an


----------



## Matthias_R (10. November 2022)

Zeugs ist eben immer kompromissbehaftet. Wenn man dazu neigt, sich durch die komplette Köderbox zu angeln, bis man was funktionierendes gefunden hat, muss man Grad bei der Rute schon ziemlich Kompromisse eingehen. Man kann ja nicht 5 Ruten durchs Gestrüpp schleppen, wenn man:
- extrem leichte Wobbler 
- etwas schwerere Wobbler 
- Gummis am Jigkopf 
- Krebse am Chebu oder Freerig 
- Jigspinner 
- Zikaden 
durchprobiert. 
Aktuell läuft es auf Barsch eher, nun ja....
Mehr als paarundzwanzig cm gab's heute nicht. Gestern auch nicht. 
Und selbst die gab's nur mit Ausdauer und Geduld.
Also muss man beim Angeln immer etwas auf Kompromisse aus sein, und 2,8 g Twitchbait mit der gleichen Combo anbieten wie 10 g Jigs. 
1 Köder / Köderfisch reißt es dann vielleicht. Oder entschneidert wenigstens.


----------



## Matthias_R (11. November 2022)

Was anderes: hat schon Mal jemand einen kleinen Chebukopf mit einem Streamer kombiniert?


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. November 2022)

Mit einem Chebukopf war mir die Sinkgeschwindigkeit zu groß, ich habe dann Glaskörper aus dem Forellensortiment vorgeschaltet. Wenn du tief runter willst ist Blei oder Tungsten dann besser um Streamer mit der Spinnrute zu werfen.


----------



## DenizJP (18. November 2022)

Bin nächstes April 2,5 Wochen in Japan.

dachte zuerst auch ans Angeln aber wird wohl eher ne Familien- und Freunde-Sehen Tour...

würde mal so gern auf Japanische Riesenbarsche / Barramundi angeln


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. November 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> würde mal so gern auf Japanische Riesenbarsche / Barramundi angeln



Ich auch.
Tolle Fische!


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. November 2022)

Bemerkenswerte Tiere... 

Ich gehe jetzt mal ganz keck davon aus, dass die Entnahme der Barsche in Japan streng verboten ist... Also reiner "GameFish"!? 

R. S.


----------



## DenizJP (18. November 2022)

Korrekt - so hab ich das in Erinnerung

da vom Aussterben bedroht.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. November 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Korrekt - so hab ich das in Erinnerung
> 
> da vom Aussterben bedroht.


Wundert mich aber jetzt, da die Japaner doch sonst alles Essen was Flossen hat, vom Wal bis zum Thun.
Die haben ja auch keine Hemmungen unsere Aale, die ja ebenfalls vom Aussterben bedroht sind zu importieren und dann in Ihren Warmwasserhälterungen zu mästen.

Aber abgesehen davon, eine gute Idee auf Baramundi zu Angeln, damit hat mich der alte Malcom Douglas schon angefixt.
Würde ich gerne mal machen!


Jürgen


----------



## DenizJP (18. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wundert mich aber jetzt, da die Japaner doch sonst alles Essen was Flossen hat, vom Wal bis zum Thun.


deswegen ist er inzwischen geschützt so wie ich das verstehe


----------



## Matthias_R (18. November 2022)

Was anderes: heute ist mir die Schnur in den Spitzenringen eingefroren. Gibt's hier Erfahrungen, wie es sich verhindern lässt? Wachs? Fett?


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. November 2022)

Versuchs mal mit Glycerin.. Ein kleines Schwämmchen oder etwas Watte getränkt mit dem Zeug und in den Spitzenring eingebracht müsste das Einfrieren verhindern...Evtl. einen größeren Ring montieren.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. November 2022)

Ich würde jedenfalls von Geflecht auf Mono umstellen, solange die Temperaturen nur so um die 0 Grad sind geht es noch einigermaßen mit dem Geflecht, weit darunter geht das Geflecht kaputt.
Es bilden sich dann Eiskristalle zwischen den Fasern, welche die Schnur regelrecht von innen her zerschneiden.
Um zu verhindern das dir die Schnur auf der Spule zusammen friert, kannst du Speiseöl etwas auf die Spule und die Schnur träufeln.
Den Spitzenring bekommst du am Besten frei, indem du ihn kurz ins Wasser hälst.
Wenn die anderen Ringe dann bei strengen Frost zufrieren ist es an der Zeit langsam mit dem Angeln auf zu hören.
Oder die Rute mit den extra großen Ringen aus zu packen.

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. November 2022)

Genau. Auf (abriebsoptimierte) Mono umstellen und die Spitze zwischendurch mal ins Wasser tauchen.

Mache ich schon ewig so und fische dann Stroft ABR, die finde ich top für den Ringeis-Spinnfisch-Einsatz. Sehr hobel-resistent und recht dehnungsarm dazu. Eine entsprechende Ersatzspule habe ich bei Frostgefahr immer mit an Bord.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Oder die Rute mit den extra großen Ringen aus zu packen.


Jawohl, habe ich auch - eine meiner Bigbait-Spinnen ist ja eigentlich ne Huchenrute. In der Frost-Jahreszeit fische ich eh fast nur Großkaliber.

Als Schnur dann 0,40er Stroft ABR.

Ich persönlich tue mir keinerlei Silikon-, Glycerin- oder Sonstwas-Sauerei an - die beschriebene Vorgehensweise mit Mono tut es für mich völlig, habe da keine Probleme.

Wenn die übrigen Ringe dann mal ganz zufrieren sollten, hat es sich bei mir sowieso ausgeangelt - denn dann sind auch meine Gewässer ganz zugefroren.

Huchen habe ich bei mir leider nicht am Start - lebe zwar im D-Süden, aber dafür immer noch zu weit nördlich


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. November 2022)

Bis auf wärmeres Wetter warten wurde alles erwähnt   …
Bei minus 1-2 grad gehts ja noch wenn man etwas Windgeschützt steht, bei mir auf jedenfall auch noch mit Geflecht…


----------



## Snâsh (21. November 2022)

Habs mit großen Ringen und Mono versucht. Vor ein paar Jahren stand ich so mit einem Kameraden im Schneesturm.
Hat super geklappt, die Ringe sind nicht zugefroren. Dafür das Schnurlaufröllchen. War über den Abbruch dann aber auch nicht wirklich traurig


----------



## Matthias_R (21. November 2022)

Merci für die Rückmeldungen. Grobes Kaliber kann ich irgendwie nicht. Der wochenendliche Boddenausflug entpuppte sich trotz Guide als ziemliche Nullnummer (8 h Angeln, 3 Leute, 1 Fisch -nat. Guide- ).
Das feierabendliche Abstecher im Heimatrevier auf den gewohnten Zielfisch, mit etwas filigranerem Zeugs, war dann wieder 
 erfreulich, binnen weniger Minuten 4 x 30 
 bzw ü30 (max 38). Aber eben leichtes Zuppeln. Ganz zarte Bisse. 7g Kopp. Mag da nicht wirklich Mono...


----------



## Slappy (25. November 2022)

Morgen früh geht es das erste mal für mich auf den Edersee. 
Und als ob es nicht reicht, ist es auch das erste mal angeln vom Boot. 
Ich bin so aufgeregt


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (25. November 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Morgen früh geht es das erste mal für mich auf den Edersee.
> Und als ob es nicht reicht, ist es auch das erste mal angeln vom Boot.
> Ich bin so aufgeregt


Ich wünsche dir ein paar schöne Dicke Räuber.
Petri Heil 

Gruß Kurt


----------



## Mooskugel (25. November 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Morgen früh geht es das erste mal für mich auf den Edersee.
> Und als ob es nicht reicht, ist es auch das erste mal angeln vom Boot.
> Ich bin so aufgeregt



Ich wünsche maximale Erfolge. Zieh mal richtig was raus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. November 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Morgen früh geht es das erste mal für mich auf den Edersee.
> Und als ob es nicht reicht, ist es auch das erste mal angeln vom Boot.
> Ich bin so aufgeregt


Vor allem verkühl dich nicht auf dem freien Wasser in diesem wechselhaften Wetter!
Im Boot so zumtoben und rumstampfen zum Aufwärmen funktioniert nämlich gar nicht (gut).  
Und es ist nicht nur arschkalt am Arsch auf der Sitzbank, sondern auch schnell an den Füßen und von überall.
Du mußt mit Wasser von oben, Wasser und Wind von der Seite, keinerlei Deckung
und kaum Aufwärmmöglichkeiten rechnen, evtl. ist der ganze Kahn eiskaltklatschnaß.
Der Tümpel ist nicht ganz klein, da machen Wind und Welle schon was aus.
Wenn du rudern kannst, ist das von der Energieentfaltung viel besser als mit einem Motörchen, allerdings brauchst du dann Treibstoff.

Vlt. klappt es ja mit einem schönen Fisch , allerdings melden die Friedos die Herbstfresspause.


----------



## Jason (26. November 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Vor allem verkühl dich nicht auf dem freien Wasser in diesem wechselhaften Wetter!
> Im Boot so zumtoben und rumstampfen zum Aufwärmen funktioniert nämlich gar nicht (gut).
> Und es ist nicht nur arschkalt am Arsch auf der Sitzbank, sondern auch schnell an den Füßen und von überall.
> Du mußt mit Wasser von oben, Wasser und Wind von der Seite, keinerlei Deckung
> ...


Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, Slappy fängt was. Ich wünsche ihm viel Erfolg. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (26. November 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> allerdings melden die Friedos die Herbstfresspause.


Verzeihung, aber mal die Beiträge der letzten Wochen überprüft? 

Die Kälteschutzhinweise sind natürlich dennoch sinnvoll


----------



## Slappy (27. November 2022)

So liebe Freunde.

Den Bericht möchte ich nicht doppelt posten, deswegen hier mein eigenes Zitat


Slappy schrieb:


> Genau so war es auch.
> Für das erste mal Edersee nicht gerade ideal.....
> 
> So, hier mein Bericht.
> ...



Ich bitte um Entschuldigung für meine Faulheit


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. November 2022)

Beim Spinnfischen bin ich nicht so erfahren und wollte mal was zur Vorfachkombination wissen: Normal habe ich immer mit 0.33er FC auf Barsch, Forelle und Zander geangelt. 
Wenn ich auf Hecht gehen will, reicht es, wenn ich am FC-Vorfach ein Stahlvorfach anbringe? 
Denkt ihr, das jetzt im Winter eher kleinere Spinnköder mit langsamerer Führung am erfolgsversprechendem sind?


----------



## Matthias_R (28. November 2022)

Es kommt darauf an...
Wo angelst Du, wie angelst Du ...
Als Uferangler ist der Meterzwanzig-Hecht jetzt eher unwahrscheinlich, zumindest bei größeren Gewässern oder Gewässersystemen. Mit den zu erwartenden kleineren bis mittleren Hechten wird das 33er FC von der Tragkraft her fertig. Man kann eine kurze "Stahlspitze" ans Vorfach machen.
Aber....
Aber gezieltes Hechtangeln ist doch was sehr anderes als Barschangeln. Man hat andere Köder, andere Ködergewichte, entsprechend muss die Rute beschaffen sein. Auf Barsch angelt man mit eher leichten Ködern, bei Hecht eher große. Besonders jetzt. Was nicht heißt, dass nicht auch Mal einer auf nen Barschköder einsteigt.
Such dir ne schöne Hechtrute, die auch mit größeren Ködern fertig wird. Da kannst Du auch ne größere Rolle mit stärkerer Schnur draufmachen. Für das Barschangeln nehme ich ne dünne Stroft mit 5kg Tragkraft. Das hält nen 70 cm Küchenhecht locker aus, aber damit gezielt Hecht?
Abgesehen davon, ob Du mit ner zu weichen Barschflitsche nicht auch erheblich Fehlbisse hast, weil der Anhieb nicht durchkommt? Oder wenn Du auf Barsch angelst, und die Rute zu hart ist, nicht doch etliche ausschlitzen, bei dem weichen Maul?
Tue Dir und den Fischen den Gefallen, mit passendem Gerät zu angeln. Eine Rute für Forelle, Barsch und Hecht ist jedenfalls sehr suboptimal.


----------



## Matthias_R (28. November 2022)

Ansonsten denke ich, dass im Winter eher größere Köder mit langsamer Führung erfolgreich sind. Wenn sich der Fisch dann schon bewegt, muss es sich für ihn lohnen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. November 2022)

Ich angle mit eine Greys GRXi in 2,70m mit einem Wg von 15-35 gr. Es soll vom Ufer in relativ flachen Weihern gefischt werden. 
Als Hauptschnur habe ich eine 0,15er Braid auf der Rolle. Wahrscheinlich werde ich mich für ein kurzes, Geflechtummanteltes Stahlvorfach entscheiden. 
Es ist wohl besser, Köder zu verwenden, die Augen sowie Seitenlinie des Hechtes durch Druckwellen, Farbe, Reflexe und Vibrationen gut reizen! 
Mal schauen, ob ich da was passendes habe....


----------



## Matthias_R (28. November 2022)

Bis 35 g Wurfgewicht? Also, Hechtgummis können schon deutlich schwerer sein, so ein 15 Cm Gufi wiegt ja schon knapp 30 g, ohne jetzt besonders groß zu sein.
Imho: zu schwach.
 Und bedenke, Du musst einen Gummiköder auch vom Grund im her anstarten können, wenn Du ihn jiggen willst (jetzt ist aber eher langsam durchleiern angesagt).
Natürlich kannst Du mit Deiner Combo nen Hecht fangen. Sei es als Beifang, sei es, wenn Du nen Hechtstandplatz gezielt damit anwirfst, weil Du nix anderes zur Hand hast. Aber gezieltes Hechtangeln mit entsprechenden Ködern, das wird eher nix.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. November 2022)

Okay, alternativ habe ich noch eine Rute derselben Länge, aber bis 60gr.Wg.
Rolle werde ich eben umbauen.


----------



## Matthias_R (28. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Okay, alternativ habe ich noch eine Rute derselben Länge, aber bis 60gr.Wg.
> Rolle werde ich eben umbauen.


Schau Mal, mit nem richtigen Equipment macht die ganze Sache mehr Freude, und ist letztlich erfolgreicher.
Ne richtige Abstimmung von Rute, Rolle und Köder ist imho viel wichtiger als kostenintensives High-End-Equipment. Besonders beim doch eher rustikalen Hechtangeln. Gönn Dir was Passendes.


----------



## hanzz (28. November 2022)

Mir sind da ein paar Vertikalköder wieder eingefallen, die noch im Schrank lagen
Alle 15cm aufwärts bis 22/23cm.
Vom Boot haben die Westin Teile schon gut gefangen, vor allem der schwarze. 
Jetzt will ich die Latschen mal am Kanal an der Spundwand vertikal anbieten. 
Hab heut mit nem guten Kumpel darüber gesprochen und wir sind uns einig, dass Zander auch so große Köder nehmen. 
Ganz sicher bin ich mir da bei Kanalzandern aber nicht. 
Ich wills auf jeden Fall ausprobiert haben.
Was sagen die Vertikal Kanal Spundwand Angler dazu? 
Geht hier überhaupt jemand regelmäßig am Kanal vertikalen. 
Der Doppelstinger kommt noch weg und wird gegen Jig + einfachen Stinger getauscht.


----------



## jkc (28. November 2022)

Hi, ich bin weder Kanal noch Zanderangler und die Zeiten in denen ich viel Spundwand geangelt habe sind erstens lange her und waren zweitens ausnahmsweise welche in denen es mir einfach fiel klein zu angeln. Technisch gesehen sehe ich da aber kein Grund zur Besorgnis, selbst Fische gerade über 50 haben mit den schlanken Dingern keine Probleme, dazu gibts im Kanal ja ordentlich gute Rotaugen, also wird das schon auch funktionieren.

Grüße


----------



## Matthias_R (28. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Geht hier überhaupt jemand regelmäßig am Kanal vertikalen.


Nicht regelmäßig, aber wenn, meistens mit Ernüchterung. Aber wenn es passt, bekommst Du auf die 15 Cm Köder auch gute Barsche.
Mir scheinen die Fische jetzt aber eher träge zu werden. Ich meine, es ist eher sinnvoll, irgendetwas anzubieten, was länger in einem Stück Wasser steht. Je nachdem, nen Suspender Wobbler (sicher nicht zum Vertikalangeln....), DS, oder eben auftreibende Köder.


----------



## jkc (28. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> ... es ist eher sinnvoll, irgendetwas anzubieten, was länger in einem Stück Wasser steht...


Da ist Vertikalen doch DIE Methode, langsamer kannst ja kaum was anderes anbieten.


----------



## hanzz (28. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Nicht regelmäßig, aber wenn, meistens mit Ernüchterung. Aber wenn es passt, bekommst Du auf die 15 Cm Köder auch gute Barsche.
> Mir scheinen die Fische jetzt aber eher träge zu werden. Ich meine, es ist eher sinnvoll, irgendetwas anzubieten, was länger in einem Stück Wasser steht. Je nachdem, nen Suspender Wobbler (sicher nicht zum Vertikalangeln....), DS, oder eben auftreibende Köder.


In meiner Wahrnehmung steht ein Vertikal Köder mehr als die von dir genannten Köder.


----------



## Matthias_R (28. November 2022)

Aber hanzz schrieb von Jigkopf. Ich lerne ja gerne dazu, aber ein Jigkopf ist doch dazu da, den Köder absinken zu lassen, und nicht stehen zu lassen...


----------



## hanzz (28. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Da ist Vertikalen doch DIE Methode, langsamer kannst ja kaum was anderes anbieten.


Richtig. 
Ich will ja nicht schleppen oder schleifen. Und mich da auch nicht verzetteln. 
Zander ist der Zielfisch. 
Barsch ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## hanzz (28. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Aber hanzz schrieb von Jigkopf. Ich lerne ja gerne dazu, aber ein Jigkopf ist doch dazu da, den Köder absinken zu lassen, und nicht stehen zu lassen...


An der Spundwand brauchst schon Gewicht um den Köder auf einer Höhe und unter der Rutenspitze anzubieten.
Da ist langsames Laufen angesagt mit dem ein oder anderem Grundkontakt.
Bei Schleusenaktivität brauchst da schon bei so Latschen 21g.
Bei 10,12 cm Ködern 14 bis 17g
Jigkopf eignet sich da sehr gut um den Köder auf einer Höhe zu halten. 
Da darf halt nicht in Pilkähnliche Zuckerei ausarten. 
Rute wird dabei auf einer Höhe gehalten und in langsamen Tempo immer wieder ein paar Schritte. 
Köder halten und ab und an zum Grund sinken lassen.


----------



## Mescalero (29. November 2022)

Fürs kommende Jahr hole ich mir auch eine Kanalkarte und probiere das. Klingt unglaublich entspannend.....Spinnfischen und trotzdem Zeit für Genussmittel....


----------



## jkc (29. November 2022)

Mega meditative Geschichte, fast so wie beim Rudern auf die beiden vibrierenden Rutenspitzen zu glotzen.
Aber für meine Knie war das nicht so erfreulich, da ich oft so halb seitwärts gelaufen bin und dann gerne auch mal 5km an einem Abend oder so.


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. November 2022)

hanzz, 

Wie ich vermute, sind die Kanalzander I. d. R. eher kleinere Fisch zwischen 40-50cm.
Und ein Fisch der 60er Klasse eher selten. 

Passt das? 

R. S.


----------



## jkc (29. November 2022)

Frag mal wo er seinen Meterzander gefangen hat.


----------



## hanzz (29. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> hanzz,
> 
> Wie ich vermute, sind die Kanalzander I. d. R. eher kleinere Fisch zwischen 40-50cm.
> Und ein Fisch der 60er Klasse eher selten.
> ...


Ein bisschen.

Also Kanal hat auch Brocken, daher will ich ja ein bisschen selektieren.
Wenn dabei dennoch die kleineren Exemplare beissen, auch funny.
Denke, dass die größeren einfach schlauer sind und die kleineren öfter und eher an den Haken gehen, zumindest an Hotspots die Angeldruck ausgesetzt sind. Größere meiden wohl diese Plätze, bzw ziehen da nicht mehr so häufig lang, als die kleineren unerfahrenen. 
So meine Theorie.




jkc schrieb:


> Frag mal wo er seinen Meterzander gefangen hat.


----------



## Snâsh (29. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Fürs kommende Jahr hole ich mir auch eine Kanalkarte und probiere das. Klingt unglaublich entspannend.....Spinnfischen und trotzdem Zeit für Genussmittel....


Ich kenne da so eine Story von einem Typen der an einer Spundwand über Jahre an der selben Stelle seine Köder vertikal angeboten hat. Ob Gummi oder Köfi weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Er stand immer an der selben Stelle und hat über die Angelzeit ein bis drölfzig Bierchen getrunken. Er ging mehrmals mit Fischen von 90cm+ nach Hause. Wenn man also einen entsprechenden Spot hat und die Fische ziehen vorbei, kann man mit genug Ausdauer wirklich gut fangen!


----------



## Timo.Keibel (29. November 2022)

Vertikal an der Spundwand waren wir vor kurzer Zeit auch mal wieder unterwegs. Leider lief, dass nicht so wie gewohnt. 






Dafür klappte es auf BARSCH in Holland deutlich besser:


----------



## vermesser (29. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Ansonsten denke ich, dass im Winter eher größere Köder mit langsamer Führung erfolgreich sind. Wenn sich der Fisch dann schon bewegt, muss es sich für ihn lohnen.




Woher kommt eigentlich dieses nicht totzukriegende Gerücht. Das in jedem Angelbuch steht, in jedem Forum...eigentlich überall. 

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist vor allem Hechten das fast völlig egal. Wir haben ja im Februar und März Hechtschonzeit. Zumindest der Februar dürfte tiefster Winter sein, tiefer als da gehen die Temperaturen des Wasser quasi nie runter. Trotzdem fing ich bei meinem Barschtouren sehr sehr regelmäßig Hechte, auch große, auf kleine Köder wie 7cm Gummis, 5cm Gummis, 2er Spinner...

Umgekehrt sollen ja die Räuber im Sommer auf kleinste Kost stehen...trotzdem funktioniert ein fetter Jerk über´m Kraut im Hochsommer super auf Esoxe.

Also woher kommt das Gerücht?


----------



## jkc (29. November 2022)

Nobody knows.
Juli + August waren die letzten 2 Jahre meine mit Abstand besten Großködermonate, während ich ab Mitte November bis zur Schonzeit im Februar letzte Saison, keinen einzigen Fisch mehr darauf hatte.


----------



## vermesser (29. November 2022)

Und genauso mit Barschen. Ich fange nie so viele Barsche auf übergroße und eigentlich gar nicht für sie gedachte Köder wie im Sommer...im Winter dagegen ist eher feine Kost angesagt, wenn die Barsche überhaupt noch beißen...oft genug tun sie das nämlich fast gar nicht mehr...noch nicht mal auf den allzeit fängigen Wurm...also natürlichen Wurm, keine quietschgelbe oder nach Squid stinkende schlechte Kopie....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. November 2022)

Ich Angel im Winter auch mit kleineren Kunstködern auf Zander als jetzt im Herbst… Klappt wunderbar, sogar besser und jedenfalls weniger fehlbisse an den Tagen wo die sich nicht voll drauf stürzen…
Nicht unbedingt so wie es in den Büchern drin steht…


----------



## DenizJP (29. November 2022)

Drillsucht69 wss verstehst du unter klein denn?

Ich angle oft mit 12-15cm auf Zander im Winter 

Eventuell angel ich deshalb an Ihnen vorbei ^^


----------



## Matthias_R (29. November 2022)

Nun, Barsche auf Jerkbait hatte ich bisher jedenfalls nicht im Sommer...
Woher das Gerücht kommt, wenn es denn eines ist: mehrere Sachen können als Erklärung in Frage kommen.
1.) Was haben entnommene Fische im Magen? Das ist doch eigentlich immer ein Anhalt für die Köderwahl...
2.) Große Gummis lassen sich auch mit geringer Bebleiung gut werfen und sehr gut langsam führen. Ein kleiner Köder braucht entweder relativ viel Blei um gut zu fliegen, dann sinkt er zu schnell ab, oder man kommt nicht weit raus.
"Groß" ist sicher auch relativ: sieht man 20 cm jetzt als  groß an? 
Und ab wann nennt man es Winter? Eisköder sind ja nie die ganz großen Köder gewesen.
Aber die Zeit jetzt, schon kalt, teils winterlich, aber noch ohne Eis?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. November 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Drillsucht69 wss verstehst du unter klein denn?
> 
> Ich angle oft mit 12-15cm auf Zander im Winter
> 
> Eventuell angel ich deshalb an Ihnen vorbei ^^


8-10 cm, sonst auch immer 12,5er… Das mach ich bei kalten Wasser im Winter wenn ich viele fehlbisse habe… Den kannst du dann noch schön langsamer präsentieren wegen dem Eigengewicht…. Vielleicht liegt es nicht an der Größe sondern Geschwindigkeit… Es klappt aber…


----------



## DenizJP (29. November 2022)

Könnte auch sein..

Ich führe inzwischen etwas schneller da meine Rollen nen 70-74cm Einzug haben


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. November 2022)

Habe auch den gleichen Einzug… Merke aber es jetzt schon dass etwas langsamer kurbeln immer besser funktioniert… Ist nicht immer die Regel aber Mann sollte beides probieren …


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (29. November 2022)

Was für Köderfarben gehen bei euch im Herbst/Winter am besten, eher helle oder dunkle oder eine Kombi aus beiden?


----------



## jkc (29. November 2022)

Alle 

Edit: Bisl ausführlicher vielleicht: Ich mag grelle Farben, dunkle Farben, natürliche Farben und vor allem auch Kombinationen daraus.
Das einzige was ich kaum verwende sind so ganz unauffällige Sachen wie transparent ohne Glitter, wobei die klaren Gummimischungen z.B. auch oft UV aktiv sind, wenn man schon dran glaubt.
Und jetzt bitte Mal eine Farbe nennen die nicht in diesen Ansatz fällt.


----------



## hanzz (29. November 2022)

Ganz woke
Rainbow   
Spaß beiseite.
jkc hat eigentlich alles gesagt

Das kann man immer nur selber an seinem Gewässer rausfinden.
Ich mag natürlich und kontrastreich.

Für ne Jahreszeit kann man da nix festmachen.
Knallige Sonnentage gibt's auch im Herbst oder halt richtig dark. 
Wasser klar oder trüb.
Daran würde ich mich ein bisschen orientieren.

Und die Köderführung und Aktion wird fangentscheidender sein.


----------



## Mefourlauber (29. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Mir sind da ein paar Vertikalköder wieder eingefallen, die noch im Schrank lagen
> Alle 15cm aufwärts bis 22/23cm.
> Vom Boot haben die Westin Teile schon gut gefangen, vor allem der schwarze.
> Jetzt will ich die Latschen mal am Kanal an der Spundwand vertikal anbieten.
> ...


Die Dinger funzen. Gehen am Rhein auf höheren Spundwänden mit Dropsot, ist ja so halbes Vertikalangeln. Good luck! Farben auf den Pics oben sind übrigens fangerprobt. 
Kontrastfarben sind immer gut, im Dunkeln gerne grell mit Kontrast.


----------



## DenizJP (29. November 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Habe auch den gleichen Einzug… Merke aber es jetzt schon dass etwas langsamer kurbeln immer besser funktioniert… Ist nicht immer die Regel aber Mann sollte beides probieren …


Versuch halt immer so zu führen dass der Köder noch sein Eigenspiel entwickelt


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. November 2022)

Such dir aus meinen 16kg Ceresit-Eimer ne Farbe aus… Alle Gummis sind von den Zandern zerbissen, aufgerissen oder sonst was und für mich nicht mehr brauchbar… 
Habe die früher gesammelt um eventuell zu kleben aber noch nicht zu gekommen …
Und NEIN, das ist nicht der berühmte Uli Bayer Angeleimer …
Da sind so einige schon zusammen gekommen  obwohl ich die letzten zwei-Jahre die nicht mehr aufbewahre…
Von den Löchern durch Zanderzähne in den Gummis will ich erst garnicht reden, wahrscheinlich mehr als ich Haare auf dem Kopf habe …

Viel entscheidender ist alles andere als nur die Farbe, aber trotzdem hat jeder seine gängigen Lieblingsfarben und Favoriten …


----------



## hanzz (29. November 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> seine gängigen Lieblingsfarben


Viel Grün dabei. 
Mag ich   

Einschmelzen


----------



## Luis2811 (29. November 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Such dir aus meinen 16kg Ceresit-Eimer ne Farbe aus… Alle Gummis sind von den Zandern zerbissen, aufgerissen oder sonst was und für mich nicht mehr brauchbar…
> Habe die früher gesammelt um eventuell zu kleben aber noch nicht zu gekommen …
> Und NEIN, das ist nicht der berühmte Uli Bayer Angeleimer …
> Da sind so einige schon zusammen gekommen  obwohl ich die letzten zwei-Jahre die nicht mehr aufbewahre…
> ...



Ich wurde es nichtmal ansatzweise schaffen so nen Eimer zu füllen, den die hängen vorher schon immer irgendwo in den Steinen bevor sie von irgendwem zerbissen werden können.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (25. Dezember 2022)

Verwendet jemand von euch auch solche Jungfischwobbler auf Barsch und Forelle? Wenn ja, mit welchem Erfolg? 
Mit dem oberen, ein UGLY DUCKLING, habe ich vor vielen Jahren mal einen schönen Barsch gefangen. 
Der kleine von Cormoran sieht aus, als ob man mit dem auch Grundeln fangen könnte, scheint ein Tiefläufer zu sein. 
Wenn kein Wind geht oder man Rückenwind hat, sollte man mit den Teilen schon 10-15m werfen können... 

Bei denen würde ich nur FC als Vorfach nehmen, bloß von der Stärke weiß ich nicht, welche sich am besten eignet... 
Dachte auch mal daran, diese Köder ähnlich wie Dropshot, am Endblei mit Seitenzweig (Helikopterrig) in einzusetzen. Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Luis2811 (25. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Verwendet jemand von euch auch solche Jungfischwobbler auf Barsch und Forelle? Wenn ja, mit welchem Erfolg?
> Mit dem oberen, ein UGLY DUCKLING, habe ich vor vielen Jahren mal einen schönen Barsch gefangen.
> Der kleine von Cormoran sieht aus, als ob man mit dem auch Grundeln fangen könnte, scheint ein Tiefläufer zu sein.
> Wenn kein Wind geht oder man Rückenwind hat, sollte man mit den Teilen schon 10-15m werfen können...
> ...



Auf Forellen am Bach gehen so Wobbler eigentlich immer und fangen auch recht zuverlässig. Das mit dem Dropshot musst man ausprobieren, aber da ist es warscheinlich besser die mit einer entsprechenden Spinnrute zu fischen um auf die max. Wurfdistanz zu kommen.
Zu Barschen auf so Wobbler kann ich allerdings nichts sagen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Dachte auch mal daran, diese Köder ähnlich wie Dropshot, am Endblei mit Seitenzweig (Helikopterrig) in einzusetzen. Was meint ihr dazu?



IMO sinnlos: Der Schaufel nach zu urteilen sind beide Tiefläufer - an einem Seitenzweig rennen die sofort nach unten in den Grund rein. Wenn der Seitenzweig zu kurz bzw. deutlich kürzer als die Lauftiefe ist, laufen die nicht vernünftig (s. unten).

Wenn es zusätzlich Schwimmwobbler sind, steigen die bei einem Spinnstopp oder zu langsamer Führung nach oben und verwickeln sich am Seitenzweig in der nach oben führenden Schnur.

Ohnehin bleibt da die Frage, ob die an nem Seitenzweig überhaupt vernünftig laufen - der müsste dann wohl extrem lang und somit nicht mehr (tüddelfrei) werfbar sein.

Wobei dann immer noch die Grundreinrenn-Gefahr (s. oben) besteht.

Mit Wurfpräzision ist bei so einem Gesamt-Gebamsel dann ohnehin nichts mehr.

Bei ausreichend schneller Führung (= so schnell, dass der Wobbler linear läuft und sich nicht nach oben hin verwickelt) ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch, dass sich das am Grund schleifende Endgewicht andauernd verhakt.

Summa summarum: Ich würde das sein lassen und die ganz normal an einer geeigneten Spinnrute fischen. Wüsste nicht, was so eine DS-Konstruktion mit Wobbler bringen soll.

Zum Ausfischen tiefer Gumpen sind entsprechend bebleite Gummifische, Forellenzöpfe etc. deutlich besser geeignet und viel einfacher zu kontrollieren.


----------



## hanzz (25. Dezember 2022)

Der obere ist ja fast ein Crankbait
Sollte auf Barsch funktionieren
Der untere twitcht sicher gut. 
Warum nicht. 

Hab kleine Wobbler bereits am CRig gefischt um die im Hafen tief an den Grund zu bekommen. 
Geht auch nur gut mit suspending oder floating Modellen. 
Problem ist, dass die Wobbler leichter als das Bullet sind und das Blei voraus fliegt. 
Da verhakt sich der Wobbler gern im Vorfach.

Obs mit DS funktioniert? 
Ausprobieren. 
Aber ohne viel Zug auf dem Wobbler steht er ja fast nur, wenn schwebend. Auftreibend funktionierts wohl weniger. 
Also Wobbler sind dafür nicht gut geeignet

Hast nur Trouble mit Tüddel



Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Bei denen würde ich nur FC als Vorfach nehmen, bloß von der Stärke weiß ich nicht, welche sich am besten eignet...


0,25er bis 0,30er FC, mit Stahlspitze 30cm
Oder wenn du nicht zu dickes Stahl oder Titan nimmst, kommst damit auch weit genug raus. 
Wenn Rute, Rolle, Schnur Setup stimmt


----------



## Snâsh (27. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Verwendet jemand von euch auch solche Jungfischwobbler auf Barsch und Forelle? Wenn ja, mit welchem Erfolg?
> Mit dem oberen, ein UGLY DUCKLING, habe ich vor vielen Jahren mal einen schönen Barsch gefangen.
> Der kleine von Cormoran sieht aus, als ob man mit dem auch Grundeln fangen könnte, scheint ein Tiefläufer zu sein.
> Wenn kein Wind geht oder man Rückenwind hat, sollte man mit den Teilen schon 10-15m werfen können...
> ...


Habe mit dem oberen bereits sehr erfolgreich an der Nidda gefischt und alles gefangen was Flossen hat. Hechte, Barsche, Döbel, Rapfen und Forellen.
Am UL/L Setup bekommt man damit auch schöne Wurfweiten hin. Darf halt nur nicht zu flach sein, sonst ist der Köder halt sehr schnell im Hindernis.


----------



## liac (27. Dezember 2022)

Hey, 

ich habe mal eine Frage fürs nächste Jahr, da werden wir uns wieder den Vispas holen. Wir waren schon in den Niederlanden unterwegs, bevor wir dann zusammen den Schein für Deutschland gemacht haben. 

Dann haben wa uns gedacht wir holen uns (dieses Jahr) den Rhein Schein stattdessen, waren paar mal dort und naja der einzige Fisch den wir gesehen haben waren Grundeln. Wir sind auf jeden Fall zu 100% selbst schuld, weil wir 1. nicht oft dort waren und zweitens einfach keinen Bock drauf hatten. 

Ich hattet den Rhein irgendwie anders in Erinnerung gehabt als ich noch 10 war, da fand ichs wahrscheinlich einfach geil wenn ich mit Papa am Wasser war, und zusätzlich hab ich als kleiner NICHTS könnender Bub immer gefangen egal was wir gemacht haben, mein Dad hat mir gesagt werf da hin und dann hab ich gefangen. Ist halt nen fcking Strom beeinflusst von Schmelze/Niedrigwasser bla, hat uns richtig abgefckt. 

Jedenfalls nun zum Thema 

Welche Hecht Gummis würdet ihr zwischen 15-20cm empfehlen ?  

LG liac


----------



## hanzz (27. Dezember 2022)

liac schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage fürs nächste Jahr, da werden wir uns wieder den Vispas holen. Wir waren schon in den Niederlanden unterwegs, bevor wir dann zusammen den Schein für Deutschland gemacht haben.
> 
> ...


Der Rhein hats schon in sich
Muss man sich reinfuchsen. 
Da kann man an einem guten Tag viele Fische fangen. 
Beim Feedern sind immer kapitale Fische und viele Arten möglich. 
Haben zu zweit schon elf Arten an einem Abend gefangen. 
Und ob Nase, Brasse, Rotauge und Barbe oder Güster. Alle kampfstark. 
Frag mal daci7 der kennt das auch. 

Hechtgummis. 
Ist halt wie mit Zandergummis. 
So viele am Markt. 
Westin, Svartzonker, LC Shaker und und und.


----------



## jkc (27. Dezember 2022)

liac schrieb:


> Welche Hecht Gummis würdet ihr zwischen 15-20cm empfehlen ?


Hi, zum fischen mit Jigkopf in 15cm einfach nen Kopyto River oder auch den Lunker City Saltshaker oder wenn man günstig dran kommt auch die 16cm Sandra von Delalande, 20cm nutze ich kaum zum Jiggen, wenn dann den großen Shaker in 20cm, aber dann kannste gleich auch nen 23er Xtrasoft von Relax nehmen, die sind vom Gewicht / Druck gleich. Zum flachen leiern Svartzonker Mc Rubber in 21cm, bevorzugt aus der Stealth Serie oder andere Farben mit weicher Gummimischung.

Grüße


----------



## liac (27. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Der Rhein hats schon in sich
> Muss man sich reinfuchsen.



Jo das wussten wir (bzw ich, von meinem Dad) vorher, aber irgendwie hat es uns so GAR NICH gepackt. 5h am Kanal bei 0 Grad is schon geiler, mit und ohne Fisch  Auch wenn man am Rhein gefangen hätte. 

Ansonsten danke Euch, hatten eh gut gefangen in NL, aber auf Wobbler. Wollten die Ausgaben bisl regulieren  

Bedankt und lg liac


----------



## jkc (28. Dezember 2022)

Gestern mal Bestandsaufnahme bei den Gummis gemacht und bisl was geriggt um die zuletzt erfolgreichen Eliteköder etwas zu schonen




	

		
			
		

		
	
Man glaubt ja gar nicht, was sich über die Jahre so ansammelt. Kompletter Kontrollverlust


----------



## jkc (28. Dezember 2022)

Die vollkommene Eskalation     

So 2/3 müsste ich durch haben


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> wenn dann den großen Shaker in 20cm, aber dann kannste gleich auch nen 23er Xtrasoft von Relax nehmen, die sind vom Gewicht / Druck gleich



Würde da auch eher zum Xtrasoft raten - der 8" Shaker braucht IMO ziemlich viel Blei (15 g+, eher deutlich mehr) bzw. Tempo, um vernünftig zu laufen. Der springt insgesamt deutlich lahmer an als seine kleineren Artgenossen, finde ich.

Ist für mich eher ein Schleppköder. Habe meine LC 8" darum zum Werfen ausrangiert (meine Gewässer vertragen keine höheren Jiggewichte) und benutze die nur noch bei meinen All-Schaltjahr-Bootsausflügen zum Schleppen mit schwereren Köpfen. Da bin ich dann aber mit dem Lauf sehr zufrieden.

Der 23er Xtrasoft ist da IMO "pflegeleichter" im Wurfbetrieb mit Jigkopf.

Der 6" Shaker ist aber zum Werfen wiederum prima und ein bewährter, schön flankender Klassiker. Kopyto geht natürlich auch immer.


----------



## Peter117 (29. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 427889
> 
> Die vollkommene Eskalation
> 
> So 2/3 müsste ich durch haben


Ja, wieso Eskalation - geht das auch anders?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 427889
> 
> Die vollkommene Eskalation
> 
> So 2/3 müsste ich durch haben


Sind das alle Kisten, oder nur die fertig montierten Gummies ?


----------



## jkc (29. Dezember 2022)

Hier und da hat sich ein unmontierter reingeschummelt, überwiegend sind es aber die montierten. Bis auf die rote Box ganz unten, da sind große unmontierte Shads drin. Frische Gummis habe ich aber meistens in Tüten, das spart Platz.


----------



## jkc (29. Dezember 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Würde da auch eher zum Xtrasoft raten - der 8" Shaker braucht IMO ziemlich viel Blei (15 g+, eher deutlich mehr) bzw. Tempo, um vernünftig zu laufen.


Kollege schrieb mir sinngemäß mal das gleiche und ich bin auch bei Euch, dass der ein höheres Mindesgewicht als ne Xtrasoft braucht, die kann man bei Windstille selbts mit 5g oder so grenzwertig jiggen, 23cm Xtrasoft an 18g und 20er Shaker an 20g fischen sich aber sehr, sehr ähnlich, sehe ich beide aber auch erst ab 3m Wassertiefe oder so.
Btw., die brauchen beide ne Rute die mit 100 / 120g Wg klar kommt, wenn man die hat, kann man auch nen 23er Pigshad zum leiern in Erwägung ziehen, fliegt besser als der Mc Rubber, läuft aber minimal flacher, zumidest als die weichen Farben.


----------



## jkc (29. Dezember 2022)

Moin, gerade über ne Lösung für am Jig ausgenudelte Shads gestolpert, da das nen Eigenguss vom Kollegen ist, den ich gerne weiterhin fischen wollte und selbst frisch geklebt hielt es zuletzt nur 50 Würfe oder so. Bisl fummelig zu montieren, aber sollte gut hinhauen.
Man könnte natürlich auch nen Schraubjig mit entsprechender Spirale nehmen, checkt ja nur kein Hersteller, dass sie in dem Bereich zu großen Teilen einfach Schrott auf den Markt bringen...


----------



## Mescalero (29. Dezember 2022)

Fummelig denke ich mir auch. Aber wenn es hält, ist es das Gefummel wert.


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Man könnte natürlich auch nen Schraubjig mit entsprechender Spirale nehmen, checkt ja nur kein Hersteller, dass sie in dem Bereich zu großen Teilen einfach Schrott auf den Markt bringen...



In der Tat, da gibt es viel Ramsch - Spirale zu klein/kurz, ohne Mittelachse usw. Die Hersteller raffen offenbar oft nicht, dass da Großgummis (mit Betonung auf groß) vernünftig dran halten sollen.

Und wenn gut, dann oft sackteuer.

Shallow Screws sind da auch so ein Thema, da ramscht es oft auch gewaltig.


----------



## ae71 (5. Januar 2023)

Hallo, was haltet ihr von diesen da?
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1005004294976430.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.267a4ae48gG66j&mp=1&gatewayAdapt=glo2deu
wäre doch ganz vernünftig oder?


----------



## jkc (5. Januar 2023)

Spiralen wären mir da für größere Gummis auch zu klein, aber so für Köder um 15, vielleicht maximal 20cm ok denke ich.
Die Spirale oben auf meinem Bild ist etwa 5cm lang, Durchmesser schätze so 6mm. Bei weichen Gummimischungen und Ködern über 20 cm hält die nen paar Fische, das ist im Prinzip das kleinste was ich für vertretbar halte, auf dem Markt ist das aber schon ein riesen Ding. Ich habe zuletzt für 2 Svartzonker manuell Spiralen gefertigt, ca. 6, 7cm lang, 10mm Durchmesser, Drahtstärke 1,5 - 2mm, sowas wäre angebracht bei größeren Gummis.


----------



## ae71 (5. Januar 2023)

Habe mir gerade die bestellt in 60mm. Reinschraubbar  ca 40mm. Sollte, wie du schreibst bis 20 cm Gummis reichen. 
Dachte für den Pigshad in 20cm.
Dann habe ich gerade nur Spiralen bestellt mit 25 mm und mit 35mm.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000761788427.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.order_list_main.5.52105c5f5g6mKW&gatewayAdapt=glo2deu

40 mm habe ich schon und die mit 15mm auch.
Die 40mm sind für 10 cm Gummifische zu groß, zu wuchtig! und die 15mm zu kurz. Deshalb nun die Bestellung.
Will dann Jika rig und Freerig damit fischen.
Werde dann ein Stinger mit Drilling in passender Größe mir basteln und somit sollten die gummis nicht mehr ausreissen. Durch den Drilling ist der Schwerpunkt nach unten(natürlich  kommt der Drilling in den Bauchbereich/After) und so läuft der schön. Damit kann ich auch chebus dann fischen.
Für mich eine Win Win Situation. Viele Methoden ohne etwas groß zu ändern. Man will ja up to date sein.


----------



## liac (Dienstag um 09:46)

Hey,

wollt mich nur kurz für die Hecht-Gufi Empfelungen hier bedanken. Gefallen uns gut der LC noch etwas besser aber auf Kopyto gabs auch Bisse. Als nächstes schau ich mal dass wir noch Svartzonker zum Vergleich besorgen. 

Lg liac


----------

